# 2DR CAPRICES!!



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
HERE IS MINE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2004, 04:24 PM
> *WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...











fuck it here is mine again!!!!!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

mine, not juiced yet


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

My coupe


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

MY COUPE!!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

my old 79' Impala,,,,same as caprice.......enjoy
























:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

cant wait to get mine started 
i think i'm going to paint it original 2 tone blue with a pearl on the sides and big flakes on the top and lots of clear


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2004, 04:24 PM
> *WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...


 y the fuck you building models with a car like that


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

buy it


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 7 2004, 06:57 PM
> *my old 79' Impala,,,,same as caprice.......enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 This shit is tight. I like the E&G grille and the euro lights.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 7 2004, 05:47 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 He wants 12 G's for this green Caprice.. The shit's get's up though!!! It hit back bumper.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's mine. Hope to have it done real soon.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Jul 7 2004, 11:28 PM
> *buy it*


 that yours? how much you askin???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## blvdroller (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 7 2004, 10:13 PM
> *:0*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think he meant nice ones


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I know thats why I posted :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

well it was nice enough someone bought it


----------



## blvdroller (Jun 28, 2004)

im sure he didnt get much, should have just kept the moldings and junked the car.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jul 7 2004, 06:38 PM
> *mine, not juiced yet
> 
> 
> ...


 virgins turn me on


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Jul 8 2004, 01:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Mark @ Jul 8 2004, 01:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SolidGoldCaddy_@Jul 7 2004, 06:38 PM
> *mine, not juiced yet
> 
> 
> ...


virgins turn me on[/b][/quote]
i love seeing them rolling by........ no spokes, stock paint, no holes in it....... just calling my name.....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 HERE'S MY HOMIES 84 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 HERE'S MINE STILL IN THE WORKS
BUILD UP PICS ARE HERE:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...164dbdb99367ce0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 8 2004, 07:56 AM
> *:0 HERE'S MINE STILL IN THE WORKS
> BUILD UP PICS ARE HERE:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...164dbdb99367ce0*


 NICE COLOR UCE!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Jul 8 2004, 11:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Jul 8 2004, 11:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--King Of Rimz_@Jul 8 2004, 07:56 AM
> *:0 HERE'S MINE STILL IN THE WORKS
> BUILD UP PICS ARE HERE:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...164dbdb99367ce0*


NICE COLOR UCE![/b][/quote]
THANKS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvdroller+Jul 7 2004, 10:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (blvdroller @ Jul 7 2004, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--mr impala_@Jul 7 2004, 10:13 PM
> *:0*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think he meant nice ones[/b][/quote]
are you crazy that shits nice as hell my homeboy in the club is doing the same thing with the side moldings on his box coupe


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i know its not what you where thinking of but it is a 2 door caprice....hehehe


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

Our=Style cc


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Jul 11 2004, 09:28 PM
> *Our=Style cc*


 our=style 86


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ourstyle_@Jul 11 2004, 09:28 PM
> *Our=Style cc*


our=style 86[/b][/quote]
86 our=style


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


86 our=style[/b][/quote]
86 our=style its in the making for vagas


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/b][/quote]
86=our=style


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


86=our=style[/b][/quote]
my 85


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my 85[/b][/quote]
85 our=style


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my 85[/b][/quote]
more more of the 85 please i love that car...i have all the shots of it at your house already though, so if you got more anywhere else post em, i like it alot


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy+Jul 11 2004, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SolidGoldCaddy @ Jul 11 2004, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more more of the 85 please i love that car...i have all the shots of it at your house already though, so if you got more anywhere else post em, i like it alot [/b][/quote]
85 Our=Style


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


85 Our=Style[/b][/quote]
back in black


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy+Jul 11 2004, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SolidGoldCaddy @ Jul 11 2004, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more more of the 85 please i love that car...i have all the shots of it at your house already though, so if you got more anywhere else post em, i like it alot [/b][/quote]
back in black


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

this is clean? :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Jul 11 2004, 10:17 PM
> *this is clean? :thumbsup:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2004, 05:24 PM
> *WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...


 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Strawberry surprise 2dr Impala. I know this a Caprice topic but I had to get in on it. Holla at cha girl.


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Strawberry Surprise


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix+Jul 7 2004, 08:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rollin low in a grand prix @ Jul 7 2004, 08:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2004, 04:24 PM
> *WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...


y the fuck you building models with a car like that[/b][/quote]
HAHAHA CUZ ITS CHEAPER!!! NAH ITS JUST ANOTHER HOBBY OF MINE.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jul 12 2004, 04:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Models IV Life @ Jul 12 2004, 04:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA CUZ ITS CHEAPER!!! NAH ITS JUST ANOTHER HOBBY OF MINE.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DID YOU GO TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY (ONTARIO)??????


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2004, 05:24 PM
> *WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
THANKS BRO. DAMN THOSE TWO CARS ARE TIGHT!! I LIKE THE BROWN ONE. IS THAT A STOCK PAINT JOB OR WAS IT REPAINTED?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jul 12 2004, 04:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (King Of Rimz @ Jul 12 2004, 04:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DID YOU GO TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY (ONTARIO)??????[/b][/quote]
NO I WAS DOWN IN BANNING. MY HOMIE GOT MARRIED ON SATURDAY


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Strawberry Surpise Boys, Female holding it down for da LoLo's in SAC!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jul 12 2004, 05:19 PM
> *Strawberry Surpise Boys, Female holding it down for da LoLo's in SAC!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE. STYLISTICS PLAQUE??? :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jul 12 2004, 05:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Models IV Life @ Jul 12 2004, 05:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO. DAMN THOSE TWO CARS ARE TIGHT!! I LIKE THE BROWN ONE. IS THAT A STOCK PAINT JOB OR WAS IT REPAINTED?[/b][/quote]
THE BROWN ONE IS STOCK


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

RIDER.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

LOW RIDER SHOW SD


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

LA


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> our=style 86


86 our=style[/quote]
86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85[/quote]
more more of the 85 please i love that car...i have all the shots of it at your house already though, so if you got more anywhere else post em, i like it alot [/quote]
back in black
[snapback]2025511[/snapback]​[/quote]
know thats some clean shit right there  cleanest one out there


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

* :ugh: My 2DR Caprice. :uh: 







*


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by N4life_@Aug 21 2004, 04:43 AM
> * :ugh: My 2DR Caprice. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a clean ass 68 caprice...got any more flikas of it


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

*Thanks . I'll try to post more later.*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by N4life_@Aug 21 2004, 09:11 AM
> *Thanks . I'll try to post more later.
> [snapback]2155704[/snapback]​*



:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

MY COUPE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 NEW 85 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 85


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 85


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

82 LANDAU COUPE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

82 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

82


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SEEN THIS LAST WEEK ON 92ND AND BROADWAY. SOUTH L.A.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I think a 2dr. Box is gonna be my next project.


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> our=style 86


86 our=style[/quote]
86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> 86 our=style


86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]
[snapback]2197816[/snapback]​[/quote]


WAS UP FIDEL HOW'S THE OTHER BOX COMING ALONG???????????????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> 86 our=style


86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]
[snapback]2197816[/snapback]​[/quote]
chit where in the hell are my chroms man


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> 86 our=style


86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]
[snapback]2197816[/snapback]​[/quote]
chit where in the hell are my chromes man


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> 86 our=style


86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]
[snapback]2197816[/snapback]​[/quote]
chito where in the hell are my chromes man


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

luv this 90'd out box..........


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

this one too..........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2004, 06:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE GRILLE ON THE RED ONE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

God :0 Damn :0 mn :0 mn :0 !!!! Aiight!


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

for sale,87 $2000 or trades


----------



## thetruthc32 (Jun 20, 2004)

I love all those caprices , one day ill get one, but im a deville man right now


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

true 87 ,tired motor,body and int is super,needs top,i have that chrome for the rt fender,im in zip,57104,$2000 or some trading


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

my dawg tiggerz box chevy


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 again


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

Under Construction!!! I know, it looks like a cow...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Sep 20 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Under Construction!!! I know, it looks like a cow...
> [snapback]2232584[/snapback]​*


LOOKS FU#$%N NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is one for you guys!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

80s 2 door caprices is hotest cars ever built!!! "besides 58-68 and 73-76 caprice and impalas"


----------



## BROWARD BOY 954 (Sep 1, 2004)

olamite hit me up i will take that car off your hands let me know when u are ready


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

My '77


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

4 SALE


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 21 2004, 12:46 AM
> *Here is one for you guys!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Sep 7 2004, 10:57 PM
> *God :0  Damn :0 mn :0 mn :0 !!!! Aiight!
> [snapback]2200391[/snapback]​*




i want it!!!!


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

This years winter project


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

some new pics


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2004, 04:21 PM
> *some new pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> 86 our=style its in the making for vagas


86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]
[snapback]2197816[/snapback]​[/quote]
chito where in the hell are my chromes man
[snapback]2199477[/snapback]​[/quote]

it's coming your chome ? an i'll see u in Vagas .here a litte something about the caprice 86


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> 86=our=style


my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]
[snapback]2197816[/snapback]​[/quote]
chito where in the hell are my chromes man
[snapback]2199477[/snapback]​[/quote]

it's coming your chome ? an i'll see u in Vagas .here a litte something about the caprice 86
[snapback]2263575[/snapback]​[/quote]

86'Caprice


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> my 85
> [snapback]2025454[/snapback]​


[snapback]2197816[/snapback]​[/quote]
chito where in the hell are my chromes man
[snapback]2199477[/snapback]​[/quote]

it's coming your chome ? an i'll see u in Vagas .here a litte something about the caprice 86
[snapback]2263575[/snapback]​[/quote]

86'Caprice
[snapback]2263581[/snapback]​[/quote]

Caprice


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

hey king of rims how is caprice coming along


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Oct 5 2004, 08:42 AM
> *hey king of rims how is caprice coming along
> [snapback]2268221[/snapback]​*



i'll post pics thursday. :biggrin:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i noticed the new emblem on the fender at the show

but in the first pic it IS there, and second it IS NOT...whats up? just put it on during the pic taking?


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Oct 12 2004, 11:07 PM
> *i noticed the new emblem on the fender at the show
> 
> but in the first pic it IS there, and second it IS NOT...whats up? just put it on during the pic taking?
> [snapback]2290474[/snapback]​*


2 diffrent cars :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 13 2004, 07:15 AM
> *2 diffrent cars :0
> [snapback]2291341[/snapback]​*



 you know thi maaaaayyynnee :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
did you take these pics was it 90ed?


> _Originally posted by deestad_@Oct 13 2004, 12:33 AM
> *
> [snapback]2290557[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 13 2004, 10:57 AM
> * you know thi maaaaayyynnee :biggrin:
> [snapback]2291960[/snapback]​*



yeeeayaa.... both are fucking bad! :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OUR STYLE WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR CHROME DONE? I WANT TO START CHROMING MY UNDERCARRIAGE.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

where they at?


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 20 2004, 01:53 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2232304[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

damn,can i get one :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
I WANNA SEE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

HERE WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 LANDAU


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

landua or bust :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

my dogs box chevy clicklin'.....miami style commin for all of florida soon :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

on the china man pump...but not anymore


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

hers mine..in progress :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Nov 15 2004, 11:36 PM
> *landua or bust :biggrin:
> [snapback]2416292[/snapback]​*



HELL YEAH


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

my 2 old boxes...pics suck cuz they are pictures of pictures :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i miss myold 85 box, does anybody know where i can pick one up,


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

my box


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 22 2004, 04:07 PM
> *my box
> [snapback]2437872[/snapback]​*


I love this car I want it :biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

get it blue....join the club, w'ell ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Nov 22 2004, 08:16 PM
> *I love this car I want it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2438548[/snapback]​*


thanks man . well trade me your big body :biggrin: .


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

gotta love those 2dr caprices


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

any one no where there are any rust free doors?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: T-T-T


----------



## Dez Dub (Dec 18, 2003)

I got an 86 landau it should touch down this summer.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

LOOKS REAL GOOD GOT ANY MORE PICS ( PUT SOME THIN WHITE WALLS)


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Dec 28 2004, 09:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Dec 28 2004, 09:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiice....how bout some candy-green barrels?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

it's not mt ride.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: #2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

any one have a pic of this car rear end up close? if so post it


----------



## thetruthc32 (Jun 20, 2004)

if anyone got one for sale, PM me please


----------



## thetruthc32 (Jun 20, 2004)

if anyone got one for sale, PM me please


----------



## ASIAN BOI (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 4 2005, 06:08 PM
> *any one have a pic of this car rear end up close? if so post it
> [snapback]2571108[/snapback]​*


Thta looks like Pat's car for MyWay...You wanna see it..TRUCCHA VIDEOS!!


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

nah I need a pic up close I need to see these trailing arms


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 5 2005, 02:04 PM
> *nah I need a pic up close I need to see these trailing arms
> [snapback]2574609[/snapback]​*


i do

not on this computer thi


later


----------



## stillridinclean (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thetruthc32_@Jan 4 2005, 10:02 PM
> *if anyone got one for sale, PM me please
> [snapback]2571745[/snapback]​*


I second that...


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Jul 11 2004, 08:29 PM
> *our=style 86
> [snapback]2025421[/snapback]​*


 this is headbussa very clean chevy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Here's one from ROYALS C.C... one of the cleanest Caprices I've seen... But I'm biased.  :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Here's a bigger pic of it.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I REMEMBER THAT ONE FROM THE VEGAS SHOW/ SOMETHING ABOUT IT BEING PAINTED THE WEEK BEFORE ?, ITS CLEAN AS HELL, I LIKEY


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ive got a header panel if someone needs one with the headlights


----------



## TOPDOLA (Mar 2, 2003)

where do you get those aftermarket grills for them? I notices in "Caprice Fest" at least 10 caprices had the same grilll. where do you get them and how expensive are they? and how hard are they to install?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 6 2005, 09:40 AM
> *Here's one from ROYALS C.C... one of the cleanest Caprices I've seen... But I'm biased.   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2577383[/snapback]​*


 :0 DOES THE DASH LIGHT UP?????


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 6 2005, 08:42 AM
> *Here's a bigger pic of it.
> [snapback]2577391[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT MORE PICS OF THIS RIDE? DOES THIS CAR HAVE THE STOCK ROCKERS OR THE FLEETWOOD ROCKERS?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2005, 03:10 PM
> *YOU GOT MORE PICS OF THIS RIDE? DOES THIS CAR HAVE THE STOCK ROCKERS OR THE FLEETWOOD ROCKERS?
> [snapback]2581939[/snapback]​*


THEY LOOK LIKE FLEETWOOD ROCKERS  
ANY NEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE??? DID YOU GET YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE DONE???


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

> our=style 86


86 our=style[/quote]
86 our=style its in the making for vagas
[snapback]2025433[/snapback]​[/quote]
CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

diamond in the ruff


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

I havent had a chance to wire up the dash yet, but its pretty easy to do and the rockers are off of a fleetwood


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Jan 7 2005, 04:15 PM
> *diamond in the ruff
> [snapback]2582182[/snapback]​*


 :0 DAMN BEAUTIFUL, SO BEAUTIFUL IT MAKES ME CRY :tears: :tears:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jan 7 2005, 04:22 PM
> *I havent had a chance to wire up the dash yet, but its pretty easy to do and the rockers are off of a fleetwood
> [snapback]2582218[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 7 2005, 04:25 PM
> *:0  DAMN BEAUTIFUL, SO BEAUTIFUL IT MAKES ME CRY :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2582237[/snapback]​*


just get rid of the mudflaps :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 7 2005, 03:14 PM
> *THEY LOOK LIKE FLEETWOOD ROCKERS
> ANY NEW PICS OF YOUR RIDE HOMIE??? DID YOU GET YOUR UNDERCARRIAGE DONE???
> [snapback]2582175[/snapback]​*


NO NEW PICS YET. NO I STILL HAVEN'T GOT ANY CHROME DONE. I'M WAITING ON ONE OF MY HOMIES TO HOOKIT UP.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jan 7 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I havent had a chance to wire up the dash yet, but its pretty easy to do and the rockers are off of a fleetwood
> [snapback]2582218[/snapback]​*


IS THIS WHITE CAPRICE YOURS?


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

The caprice is mine I wasnt set up onto log on so I had vegashopper set it up for me


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

there u go man


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

u can brighten this up if u want


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 6 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Here's one from ROYALS C.C... one of the cleanest Caprices I've seen... But I'm biased.   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2577383[/snapback]​*


that is very clean and the owner is cool as hell :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regalized_@Jan 7 2005, 06:18 PM
> *that is very clean and the owner is cool as hell  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2582595[/snapback]​*



yeah, he's kind of a weenie though....LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 7 2005, 07:30 PM
> *yeah, he's kind of a weenie though....LOL!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2582640[/snapback]​*


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 6 2005, 09:40 AM
> *Here's one from ROYALS C.C... one of the cleanest Caprices I've seen... But I'm biased.   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2577383[/snapback]​*


OG dash?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Jan 7 2005, 10:30 PM
> *OG dash?
> [snapback]2583319[/snapback]​*



uuuuhhhhhh.... I don't think so. :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

here's a stock caprice dash...









here's the dash that's in it...









and this the kind of car that the dash came out of...









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

:ugh: I THINK WE CAN SEE THAT

JUST MY .2 :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 8 2005, 06:15 AM
> *:ugh: I THINK WE CAN SEE THAT
> 
> JUST MY .2  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2583893[/snapback]​*



yeah, but obviously there are people who can't otherwise the "og dash?" question wouldn't have been asked... :twak: :twak:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

don't know enough about box's yet, thanks for the info, didn't seem stock at all


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

love those 2dr boxes


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

hears another for sale


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Jan 10 2005, 08:36 PM
> *hears another for sale
> [snapback]2591563[/snapback]​*


 :0 NICE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Jan 8 2005, 11:37 AM
> *don't know enough about box's yet, thanks for the info, didn't seem stock at all
> [snapback]2584263[/snapback]​*



no problem... I just figured I'd show you the difference between the two... :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

My '77 is for sale.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Jan 10 2005, 07:36 PM
> *hears another for sale
> [snapback]2591563[/snapback]​*


  HOW MUCH? dont care if the hydraulics are taken out, i been wanting a euro'd out caprice coupe since before i was a daddy :biggrin:


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 13 2005, 12:53 AM
> *  HOW MUCH? dont care if the hydraulics are taken out, i been wanting a euro'd out caprice coupe since before i was a daddy  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2600035[/snapback]​*


5 as is


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Jan 13 2005, 06:33 AM
> *5 as is
> [snapback]2600538[/snapback]​*


sounds good.... :cheesy:


----------



## capricehopper (Feb 23, 2004)

84 caprice


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capricehopper_@Jan 13 2005, 01:00 PM
> *84 caprice
> [snapback]2601639[/snapback]​*


what size strokes are thous?


----------



## capricehopper (Feb 23, 2004)

8 inch front 14 in rear but only 9 1/2 inches are used 10 homies batt 1 stock 3/8 port homies pump to front with adex same in rear with hydro airs


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capricehopper_@Jan 13 2005, 09:40 PM
> *8 inch front 14 in rear but only 9 1/2 inches are used 10 homies batt 1 stock 3/8 port homies pump to front with adex same in rear with hydro airs
> [snapback]2603266[/snapback]​*


 :0 NICE SET-UP


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capricehopper_@Jan 13 2005, 01:00 PM
> *84 caprice
> [snapback]2601639[/snapback]​*


what did it do there on the sticks inchs


----------



## capricehopper (Feb 23, 2004)

they call it 43 the car dose between 42 - 45 when its hard on the bumper the car is in all of the videos we live in san bernardino that pic was from ventura the car is always driven the only time it was trailered was to arizona last summer


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capricehopper_@Jan 14 2005, 03:22 AM
> *they call it 43 the car dose between 42 - 45 when its hard on the bumper the car is in all of the videos we live in san bernardino that pic was from ventura the car is always driven the only time it was trailered was to arizona last summer
> [snapback]2604066[/snapback]​*


40"+ on a 3/8" single gate :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 10 2005, 07:50 PM
> *love those 2dr boxes
> [snapback]2591367[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jan 17 2005, 09:14 AM
> *
> [snapback]2612440[/snapback]​*


 :0 NICE NEED THE LANDAU TRIM????????????


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 17 2005, 02:27 PM
> *UCE MIAMI
> [snapback]2613536[/snapback]​*


 :0 NICE


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 17 2005, 02:27 PM
> *UCE MIAMI
> [snapback]2613536[/snapback]​*


the grill is clean where can i snach one up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 I KNOW IT'S THE WRONG FORUM, BUT I KNOW SOMEONE CAN USE THESE :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=149893


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2005, 12:56 PM
> *:0 NICE NEED THE LANDAU TRIM????????????
> [snapback]2613208[/snapback]​*


It had them but he shaved them off :angry: 

The lower rocker mouldings too


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jan 27 2005, 12:26 AM
> *It had them but he shaved them off :angry:
> 
> The lower rocker mouldings too
> [snapback]2648226[/snapback]​*


  THAT SUCKKS :angry:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jan 27 2005, 01:05 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2648308[/snapback]​*


NICE 78-79 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

http://www.digitalwheels.net/2004%20show/P...es/DSC08702.jpg

http://www.digitalwheels.net/2004%20show/P...es/DSC08704.jpg

http://www.digitalwheels.net/LowImpSEC/Cov...es/MVC-751F.jpg


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

My Webpage


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

http://www.digitalwheels.net/LowImpSEC/Cov...es/DSC05042.jpg


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 NICE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 6 2005, 09:02 AM
> *
> [snapback]2688887[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

NO ONE HAVE A EUROED 78-79


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER Posted Yesterday, 11:00 PM 
NO ONE HAVE A EUROED 78-79 


I BELIVE YOU ASKED BEFORE BUT HERE YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

yup i still need to find the owner of that one!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres what im working with right now,


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 holy shit that fucker is clean


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 9 2005, 08:24 PM
> *:0 holy shit that fucker is clean
> [snapback]2704349[/snapback]​*


thanks, it needs the landau trim :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 9 2005, 08:25 PM
> *thanks, it needs the landau trim :biggrin:
> [snapback]2704351[/snapback]​*


  is your rear glass clear or does it have the defroster running through it???


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 9 2005, 08:26 PM
> * is your rear glass clear or does it have the defroster running through it???
> [snapback]2704360[/snapback]​*


clear,no rear window heat filaments,


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 9 2005, 08:42 PM
> *clear,no rear window heat filaments,
> [snapback]2704472[/snapback]​*


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn nice!!! anybody sellin one in the houston area or enarby, holla!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

WHEELS GOTTA GO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 TOO BAD THOSE WHEELS KILL IT :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

HERES MY 2 DOOR FROM CHARLOTTE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 15 2005, 01:33 PM
> *HERES MY 2 DOOR FROM CHARLOTTE
> [snapback]2728910[/snapback]​*


 :0 OH SHIT!


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

I STOPPED A PETERBUILT PERSON RIDIN SHOTGUN SAID I COULDNT

HE WAS WRONG


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

NOW I GOT THE 13'S ON THE JOHN DEER


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIR FLEETWOOD_@Feb 15 2005, 12:39 PM
> *NOW I GOT THE 13'S ON THE JOHN DEER
> [snapback]2728936[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

rod u seen fidels brown 2 dr yet? 
i saw it the other nite at pep boys.


name is fidel right? :dunno: :scrutinize: i forget...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 15 2005, 02:48 PM
> *rod u seen fidels brown 2 dr yet?
> i saw it the other nite at pep boys.
> name is fidel right? :dunno: :scrutinize: i forget...
> [snapback]2729666[/snapback]​*


  NO. BUT HE'S BRINGING IT DOWN TO MY PAD ON SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0 :cheesy: ooh take pics


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

clean ass caprice :0 











^^vegas blvd's pic^^


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

these cars suck


thats y i sold mine
































































:around: :happysad: :burn: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 16 2005, 12:34 AM
> *these cars suck
> thats y i sold mine
> :around:  :happysad:  :burn:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2732239[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## So Cal (Feb 18, 2005)

Anybody got anymore pics of this?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 CLEAN


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

^^^^^The NEW PROJECT!!!!


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

ITS GETTIN ALL REDONE


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

^^Pretty clean...What are your plans for it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 19 2005, 08:59 AM
> *^^^^^The NEW PROJECT!!!!
> [snapback]2747369[/snapback]​*


damn thats clean


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Feb 19 2005, 09:03 AM
> *damn thats clean
> [snapback]2747469[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie..A offer I couldnt refuse on this car..


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 19 2005, 09:38 AM
> *^^Pretty clean...What are your plans for it?
> [snapback]2747425[/snapback]​*


cant say  n thats not my car but its in my club..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 19 2005, 08:12 AM
> *
> [snapback]2747386[/snapback]​*


dat shits clean az fuk


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

On our way to HOP at San Francisco 2004 Lowrider Show


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: LOOKS GOOD EVEN THOUGH I DON'T LIKE BIG WHEELS :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 ANOTHER ON BIG WHEELS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: IN JAPAN


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: NICE :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: LOOK WHAT I FOUND KGEE :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:biggrin: 



:sigh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 20 2005, 04:20 PM
> *:biggrin:
> :sigh:
> [snapback]2752819[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

WHAT KIND OF BLUE IS THIS AND WHERE CAN I GET IT


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER313_@Feb 21 2005, 05:25 PM
> *WHAT KIND OF BLUE IS THIS AND WHERE CAN I GET IT
> [snapback]2758106[/snapback]​*


its called medium cloniose blue, and its wa127 i believe :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 28 2005, 07:50 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2654896[/snapback]​*


where can i get the grill man someone gots to know


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Feb 22 2005, 05:40 PM
> *where can i get the grill man someone gots to know
> [snapback]2763055[/snapback]​*


Go to www.egclassic.com and call the distibuter closest to you. You can also email them and ask if there is one closer. They don't list all of the ditributers. They only come all chrome or chrome and gold you'll need to paint the bars.


----------



## oc84chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

my 84 chevy...for sale...pm with an offer..[attachmentid=113001][attachmentid=112999]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 NICE BOX DUDE


----------



## oc84chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

thanx...took alot of blood and sweat; no tears except for my wallet, its still in counseling; 12 steps tryin to recover


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Feb 22 2005, 06:52 PM
> *Go to www.egclassic.com and call the distibuter closest to you.  You can also email them and ask if there is one closer.  They don't list all of the ditributers.  They only come all chrome or chrome and gold you'll need to paint the bars.
> [snapback]2763321[/snapback]​*


good lookin out


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 21 2005, 10:52 PM
> *its called medium cloniose blue, and its wa127 i believe  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759317[/snapback]​*


IS THIS A STOCK PAINT COLOR, WHERE CAN I GET IT AT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER313_@Feb 23 2005, 07:54 AM
> *IS THIS A STOCK PAINT COLOR, WHERE CAN I GET IT AT
> [snapback]2765172[/snapback]​*


  NO NOT A STOCK COLOR FROM CHEVY


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER313_@Feb 23 2005, 06:54 AM
> *IS THIS A STOCK PAINT COLOR, WHERE CAN I GET IT AT
> [snapback]2765172[/snapback]​*


actually i went to the chevy dealer and picked it outta the BIG book.....it was from a 94 chevy or something... gave the painter the code and there we go
code might be w127a, not wa127 :dunno: been years


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't know if I put this picture up before so fuk it :biggrin: cool picture, I like it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MY NEW 85 FOR SALE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 24 2005, 11:03 PM
> *MY NEW 85 FOR SALE
> [snapback]2774170[/snapback]​*


for sale? what color interior does it have,


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 25 2005, 05:42 AM
> *heres mine
> [snapback]2774740[/snapback]​*


LOOKS GOOD RITCH , NEEDS A 42"


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 25 2005, 03:25 AM
> *for sale? what color interior does it have,
> [snapback]2774712[/snapback]​*


burgandy


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 25 2005, 10:11 AM
> *LOOKS GOOD RITCH , NEEDS A 42"
> [snapback]2775651[/snapback]​*


thanx Rod. I have a 38" already just have to put it in


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=115097]


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 25 2005, 01:03 AM
> *MY NEW 85 FOR SALE
> [snapback]2774170[/snapback]​*


how much?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 25 2005, 09:26 PM
> *how much?
> [snapback]2778545[/snapback]​*


$3,500 O.B.O.


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

stilkl for sale


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redbone_@Feb 26 2005, 08:50 AM
> *stilkl for sale
> [snapback]2779469[/snapback]​*


hey homie how much you want for it? I know someone that is looking for a 2 door box caprice hit me up with a price.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Feb 26 2005, 08:15 AM
> *hey homie how much you want for it? I know someone that is looking for a 2 door box caprice hit me up with a price.
> [snapback]2779512[/snapback]​*


I think he still wants 5000 for it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 25 2005, 11:36 PM
> *$3,500 O.B.O.
> 
> [snapback]2778780[/snapback]​*




What up .


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Feb 28 2005, 03:53 PM
> *What up .
> [snapback]2789599[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: WRONG PIC CHITO :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 
T
T
T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Feb 19 2005, 02:03 PM
> *damn thats clean
> [snapback]2747469[/snapback]​*




hmmmm........looks like my 2 dr!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1108791992.jpg


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

wait a minute it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 8 2005, 01:40 PM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]2824267[/snapback]​*


:angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 8 2005, 01:41 PM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]2824274[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: AT LEAST YOU AGREE


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 8 2005, 12:40 PM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]2824267[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 
that better NOT be my old car
:angry: :angry: :angry: 
 
i want some current pics of the old 81


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Mar 8 2005, 01:46 PM
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> that better NOT be my old car
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


 :cheesy: NO THAT AIN'T YOURS :angry: THANK GOD :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 10 2005, 03:14 PM
> *T
> T
> T
> [snapback]2834269[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 FOUND THIS ON E-BAY IF ANYBODY'S INTERESTED  :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...6&category=6162


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

IS THAT THE NEW ONE UR SELLING ROD? THE BLUE ONE?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Mar 15 2005, 01:59 PM
> *IS THAT THE NEW ONE UR SELLING ROD?  THE BLUE ONE?
> [snapback]2854354[/snapback]​*


NO BRO. THE NEW IS WHITE ON WHITE SPOKE 13'S. I'LL POST PICS SOON


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=127175]Okay what the fuck, what do you know? this is a caprice too, and yea it has 
two doors,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

www.one1luv.com must see how we ride


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

www.one1luv.com must see how we ride


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

HEY ROD WHICH ONE DID U PM ME ABOUT HOMIE U GOT ME WAITING FOR YOUR PM AND PICS :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Mar 17 2005, 12:17 AM
> *HEY ROD WHICH ONE DID U PM ME ABOUT HOMIE U GOT ME WAITING FOR YOUR PM AND PICS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2861911[/snapback]​*



PM SENT BACK TO YOU


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 17 2005, 09:57 AM
> *
> [snapback]2863494[/snapback]​*


HEY RICH GOT ANY INTERIOR SHOTS OF THIS CAR????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

:roflmao: DADE COUNTY STYLE 2 DOOR


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Feb 28 2005, 04:53 PM
> *What up .
> [snapback]2789599[/snapback]​*



Hey Fidel, you have MORE pictures of the Cut? Post 'em up homie.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Mar 17 2005, 07:45 PM
> *Hey Fidel, you have MORE pictures of the Cut? Post 'em up homie.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2866177[/snapback]​*


 :uh: DIDN'T YOU BUY IT???? :uh:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 23 2005, 08:15 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2897075[/snapback]​*



oooooh weeee...put it in the air, i miss seein that car around


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Mar 17 2005, 02:09 PM
> *:roflmao: DADE COUNTY STYLE 2 DOOR
> [snapback]2864278[/snapback]​*


what size wheels are those?? :uh: lil big for that arnt they?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

new daily 86 landau


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

enough said


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Apr 5 2005, 10:48 AM
> *enough said
> [snapback]2956585[/snapback]​*


 :0 USO JOHN'S OLD RIDE  CLEAN MANN


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 20 2005, 04:36 PM
> *:cheesy: LOOKS GOOD EVEN THOUGH I DON'T LIKE BIG WHEELS :cheesy:
> [snapback]2752525[/snapback]​*


wat size wheels are these?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 5 2005, 11:54 AM
> *wat size wheels are these?
> [snapback]2956955[/snapback]​*


20'S


----------



## coolguy (Mar 28, 2005)

nasty :thumbsdown:


----------



## Carpet cleaner 407 (Mar 9, 2005)

72 with 175/70/14's.


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

FOR SALE $4000


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

RED LANDAU


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 13 2005, 09:35 PM
> *
> [snapback]2997536[/snapback]​*


NICE PHOTO SHOPS  :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 AND IT'S FOR SALE  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0&category=6162


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 13 2005, 10:08 PM
> *:0 AND IT'S FOR SALE
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0&category=6162
> [snapback]2997897[/snapback]​*


----------



## Clean 67 Caprice (Apr 16, 2005)

This is my 67.[attachmentid=149029]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 86lowcaprice (May 6, 2003)




----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 14 2005, 12:35 AM
> *
> [snapback]2997536[/snapback]​*


damn that box looking hard asss hell    its your or what?????


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

[attachmentid=158175]


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Jul 11 2004, 09:29 PM
> *our=style 86
> [snapback]2025421[/snapback]​*


IT'S COMING OUT SOON


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Apr 28 2005, 02:50 PM
> *IT'S COMING OUT SOON
> [snapback]3067827[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...5&category=6162


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

HERE GOES MY CAPRICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 24 2005, 11:56 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3047213[/snapback]​*


where do you get those clear corner lights?
:dunno:


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

T T T uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

a lil anxious?? uffin:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

still under construction>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2005, 03:35 AM
> *a lil anxious??  uffin:
> [snapback]3140497[/snapback]​*


i'll post pix after I pick up the digicam........


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

my daily when i can drive again


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@May 15 2005, 10:06 AM
> * still under construction>>>>>>>>>
> [snapback]3140837[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@May 10 2005, 09:48 AM
> *where do you get those clear corner lights?
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3119583[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

:biggrin: oh, now i know... cheater... :biggrin: 
They look pretty good though...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

87


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 17 2005, 07:39 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3151821[/snapback]​*


wtf i know where thats at! whos is it? :0


----------



## RevRob (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 17 2005, 08:40 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3151827[/snapback]​*


Damn king, is that the one you were working on? Clean as hell and i'm feeling that color
:thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

bump


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RevRob_@May 17 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Damn king, is that the one you were working on? Clean as hell and i'm feeling that color
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3152253[/snapback]​*


no that's not mine


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 17 2005, 09:07 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3287849[/snapback]​*


damn king who's caprice is this :0 :0 shit fuckin clean oh thanks for my new wallpaper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Jun 17 2005, 09:50 PM
> *damn king who's caprice is this  :0  :0 shit fuckin clean oh thanks for my new wallpaper  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3288568[/snapback]​*


that belonged to finafantasy, he just sold it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: RAY'S BOX FROM MAJESTICS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

OURSTYLE'S HARLEY DAVIDSON CAPRICE :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 7 2004, 05:57 PM
> *my old 79' Impala,,,,same as caprice.......enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



hey wired... whats the deal with the headlights??? how'd ya do it ??


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT, post up some white 2 doors with white wheels.


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 18 2005, 01:22 AM
> *that belonged to finafantasy, he just sold it
> [snapback]3288686[/snapback]​*


how much did he sale it for???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Jun 20 2005, 02:33 PM
> *how much did he sale it for???
> [snapback]3298625[/snapback]​*


6,500


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

in sweden


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

Another one that I cut out.... I split the belly too.

Going to install a booty kit on it a few weeks from now, I'll post pics.


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

I know where there are two '84's (two doors ) for sale in the San Diego area. I'll try to get pice later this weekend


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Can you just put the 87+ one piece lights into an 86 instead of swapping the the whole header?....?????


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

yes but it does need to be modified some but it is the same header panel


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jul 6 2005, 02:05 PM
> *
> Can you just put the 87+ one piece lights into an 86 instead of swapping the the whole header?....?????
> [snapback]3371632[/snapback]​*


You might have to modify it a little bit. I put a caprice headlight on my 84 cutlass. i recommend doing the whole front header. It looks nice when you are all done, plus that corner light gives it a good look. And there a dime a dozen....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 6 2005, 02:10 PM
> *You might have to modify it a little bit.  I put a caprice headlight on my 84 cutlass. i recommend doing the whole front header.  It looks nice when you are all done, plus that corner light gives it a good look.  And there a dime a dozen....
> [snapback]3371669[/snapback]​*




yeah but their basically the same exact headers just different head lights im not worried about the corner lights...


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ya you can do it you just need the headlights with the black mounting shit on the back of the light and the headlight door,corner light plus do the wiring


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jul 6 2005, 02:05 PM
> *
> Can you just put the 87+ one piece lights into an 86 instead of swapping the the whole header?....?????
> [snapback]3371632[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:
86 front end 88 lights


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=208008] Check it out let me know what you guys think about this on its in the works of being redone


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

sorry i need to re-download them


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

<~~~~~~~~~~~~~FUCKING IDIOT!!!

:angry:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 7 2005, 04:16 PM
> *<~~~~~~~~~~~~~FUCKING IDIOT!!!
> 
> :angry:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3377997[/snapback]​*


I SECOND THAT :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 7 2005, 10:45 PM
> *I SECOND THAT :angry:
> [snapback]3379770[/snapback]​*


ME THREEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

ill trade this 4 a clean box


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

big UCE c.c *olskoolkaddy pic


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 6 2005, 11:08 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3374262[/snapback]​*



looks like a carjack in progress.... :0


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

keep stock grill or e&g :dunno:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i want to get a tredz billet one for mine


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i found 1 the other day, it is a 85 and it is rust free but it needs an engine, paint and the necessary suspension work


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

can you post what one of those looks like i cant find a website


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

found a pic here http://www.american-truck-auto.com/billet/...ce_801310.shtml they look good


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Miami style ...........MY BOY RICKYS BOX


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

don't know if i posted this yet but......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

same car as above


----------



## bagged66 (Jun 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=215236]
chech out more pics in my post "bringin the west to the east" in post your rides


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

NICE PICS GEED_UP


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 19 2005, 01:49 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3438398[/snapback]​*


wasnt that USO johns? and is that a Rollerz Only plaque?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 20 2005, 09:15 AM
> *wasnt that USO johns? and is that a Rollerz Only plaque?
> [snapback]3442593[/snapback]​*


  yeah that was his


----------



## geed_up (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 20 2005, 10:04 AM
> *NICE PICS GEED_UP
> [snapback]3442528[/snapback]​*



Thanks homie,


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

her ya go!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

geed up your caprice is tight i saw it up at target sunday. are u in the navy homie becuzz i saw the sticker on your window. i was putting one on my lac but changed my mins


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn, you always post some nice pics


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Aug 3 2005, 07:54 AM
> *Damn, you always post some nice pics
> [snapback]3533205[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: thanx


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

found this


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

my old 85 :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

king of rimz whats up homie what car is your's man i dont think i seen it before?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

t town oklahoma


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 5 2005, 09:15 PM~3549323
> *t town oklahoma
> *


damn that bitch clean  :biggrin: :0 whos caprice & do u have any more pics!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

purchased in las vegas he IS a member on here...he asked me about joining up with him but havent heard from him...and this is my only other pic


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

that brushgaurd in the pic...is from my homie darrells 1980 malibu ...we got all styles in OK


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 6 2005, 05:07 AM~3551246
> *purchased in las vegas he IS a member on here...he asked me about joining up with him but havent heard from him...and this is my only other pic
> *


thanks man for the info


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Aug 5 2005, 05:59 PM~3549248
> *king of rimz whats up homie what car is your's man i dont think i seen it before?
> *


  your not gonna see it for a while, it's still in the works :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=115021


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 6 2005, 01:07 AM~3551246
> *purchased in las vegas he IS a member on here...he asked me about joining up with him but havent heard from him...and this is my only other pic
> *



I thought it looked familiar... One Luv representing with style :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

84 landau for sale on ebay


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

King Of Rimz do u have any pics of clean 4 door box chevys :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Aug 13 2005, 05:25 AM~3609511
> *King Of Rimz do u have any pics of clean 4 door box chevys :biggrin:
> *


just a few. they are already posted in the 4 dr box topic


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 20 2005, 08:15 PM~3446635
> * yeah that was his
> *


y are u frowning?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Aug 13 2005, 06:59 PM~3612415
> *y are u frowning?
> *


  'CAUSE I WANTED IT, TO MAKE IT A DAILY DRIVER


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 87 LANDAU :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I love 87s


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2005, 11:28 PM~3622213
> *I love 87s
> *


 :cheesy: ME TOO. SO I'MMA GET ME ONE


----------



## phatboy (May 21, 2005)

here's my 87, will post pics of juice soon, this is before it got juiced


----------



## phatboy (May 21, 2005)

yeah


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatboy_@Aug 15 2005, 06:51 PM~3628432
> *yeah
> *


WHATS UP MAN WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO??DID U SALE THE OTHER BOX ALL READY


----------



## phatboy (May 21, 2005)

naw, had supposed to trade it for install of my hydraulics, but dude ain't came and picked it up yet, i might just turn it into a hopper


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 15 2005, 12:30 AM~3622224
> *:cheesy: ME TOO. SO I'MMA GET ME ONE
> *


Q=vo Mr.King are you done .??


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatboy_@Aug 15 2005, 03:51 PM~3628432
> *yeah
> *



DAMMIT!!!!...i miss her :tears: :tears: :tears: ....glad to see she's being taken care of though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Aug 15 2005, 05:52 PM~3629176
> *
> 
> Q=vo Mr.King are you done .??
> *


 :cheesy: almost bro. no motivation, since my competition moved to Texas :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 15 2005, 08:18 PM~3629775
> *:cheesy: almost bro. no motivation, since my competition moved to Texas :biggrin:
> *


u funny :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Aug 15 2005, 07:34 PM~3629948
> *u funny  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 15 2005, 08:47 PM~3630069
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 Hustle_@Aug 15 2005, 08:53 PM~3630770
> *:biggrin:
> *


you added the caddy mouldings huh?? looks good.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Does anybody know of or have any more pics of this caprice?? This is from the July 2000 issue of LRM "setup of the month". this fucker is clean. it was supposed to be featured and it never was. The owner at the time was "Big Game James". Car was called "Banana Split". Bad scanned pic.


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 Hustle_@Aug 16 2005, 12:53 AM~3630770
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS A BAD BITCH!!!!!!!!U HAVE ANY PICS OF THE SETUP :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2005, 09:50 PM~3630421
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how can i get your $ .Mr.$miley


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 16 2005, 10:06 AM~3635463
> *Does anybody know of or have any more pics of this caprice?? This is from the July 2000 issue of LRM "setup of the month". this fucker is clean. it was supposed to be featured and it never was. The owner at the time was "Big Game James". Car was called "Banana Split".  Bad scanned pic.
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering this too... 
Could it be possibly this car? :dunno:

Probably not. I'd bet Banana Split is in Japan.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Aug 16 2005, 05:34 PM~3638425
> *I was wondering this too...
> Could it be possibly this car?  :dunno:
> 
> ...


no  . 2 totally different cars. banana split was built by gordo, and then sold to japan :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 16 2005, 04:38 PM~3638464
> *no  . 2 totally different cars. banana split was built by gordo, and then sold to japan :cheesy:
> *


THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

I SAW THAT CAR AT A SOUTH GATE SHOW DAMN THAT FUCKER IS BAD :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Aug 17 2005, 01:38 PM~3643241
> *I SAW THAT CAR AT A SOUTH GATE SHOW DAMN THAT FUCKER IS BAD  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that's the last time i saw it too  hell yeah that ride was fresh. i have 1 pic i took of it from that show,too bad i don't have a scanner


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 16 2005, 01:06 PM~3635463
> *Does anybody know of or have any more pics of this caprice?? This is from the July 2000 issue of LRM "setup of the month". this fucker is clean. it was supposed to be featured and it never was. The owner at the time was "Big Game James". Car was called "Banana Split".  Bad scanned pic.
> 
> 
> ...


if i am right that is the same car that i have in my issue of lrm japan.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Aug 17 2005, 08:56 PM~3646091
> *if i am right that is the same car that i have in my issue of lrm japan.
> *


can you post up the pic?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DONT KNOW IF THIS IS IN HERE ALREADY TOO LAZY TO CHECK, BUT THIS CLEAN NW CAPRICE HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

EVERYTHING PORTLAND UCE DOES IS OMG


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2005, 12:25 PM~3651358
> *EVERYTHING PORTLAND UCE DOES IS OMG
> *


got any interior pics???'cause in the oct issue they don't show any :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

2 door Caprices :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

ANY PICS ON THA ICE BOX CAPRICE ANYBODY?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILEGALES84_@Aug 23 2005, 07:53 PM~3679370
> *ANY PICS ON THA ICE BOX CAPRICE ANYBODY?
> *


  only the ones posted


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: WTB A CAPRICE EURO KIT, PM ME :biggrin: 

OR I HAVE A 2 DOOR PARTS CAR FOR SALE ITS IN YAKIMA, WA NEEDS TRANSMISSION RAN GOOD BEFORE IT SAT FOR A YEAR :biggrin: 

HERE IS THE INTERIOR KOR


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 30 2005, 12:52 PM~3720257
> *:biggrin: WTB A CAPRICE EURO KIT, PM ME :biggrin:
> 
> OR I HAVE A 2 DOOR PARTS CAR FOR SALE ITS IN YAKIMA, WA NEEDS TRANSMISSION RAN GOOD BEFORE IT SAT FOR A YEAR :biggrin:
> ...



What year is the parts car? We need the liitle snap on piece on either side of the door pull...


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Aug 30 2005, 10:54 AM~3720274
> *What year is the parts car? We need the liitle snap on piece on either side of the door pull...
> *



hmm not sure here it is :biggrin: i bought it for the frame


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

BAD ASS 2 DOOR CAPRICE

[attachmentid=260880]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGPLAYER_@Aug 30 2005, 11:05 AM~3720339
> *BAD ASS 2 DOOR CAPRICE
> 
> [attachmentid=260878]
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

heres my 2 door box
its got a blown head gasket and needs some body work but its got some clean ass interior, no rips or tears. i got it for a price i couldnt refuse  its gonna be my daly driver and looking thru all these pics im gonna euro it out :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Sep 1 2005, 02:39 PM~3734721
> *heres my 2 door box
> its got a blown head gasket and needs some body work but its got some clean ass interior, no rips or tears. i got it for a price i couldnt refuse  its gonna be my daly driver and looking thru all these pics im gonna euro it out :biggrin:
> *


  makes a nice daily


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

here's one 73 riviera took :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: before


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

after :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:t
t
t


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum yall there some nice cars up in here !

gotta start browsing 


oh...and keep em comin !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ON EBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...572236401QQrdZ1


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

84 FOR SALE ON EBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...573250866QQrdZ1


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Sep 3 2005, 08:11 PM~3747530
> *thanks
> *


 :0


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 30 2005, 10:42 AM~3719794
> *:cheesy:
> *


where can you get these clear corner lens


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Sep 4 2005, 04:20 PM~3751496
> *where can you get these clear corner lens
> *


you make them its easy


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Sep 4 2005, 05:23 PM~3751510
> *you make them its easy
> *


PM THE KING OF RIMS .HE CAN HELP YOU


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Sep 3 2005, 08:11 PM~3747530
> *thanks
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

78 impala for sale


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 13 2005, 07:58 AM~3804471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics please!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

is that a photoshop. 



if not, I was wondering how long til someone tried to make a 2 door bubble.


Anyone else ever try or complete that?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 2 2005, 03:23 PM~3740659
> *after :biggrin:
> *


lemme help ya out... haha


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 13 2005, 04:49 PM~3808621
> *UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX
> *


I cant get my eyes off that Ice Box :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

cleveland


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 13 2005, 09:58 AM~3804471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks a little too much like a newer Malibu or Lumina, but it is still bad ass!!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

all i see is 90s t bird fromt the side


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

im bout to start working on mine but i cant think of a color scheme. i was feeling the black but theres a shitload of black ones out. mines a landau but dude i got it from didnt like the trim so he took it off. if anybodys got some extra trim laying around hit me up


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

little sumthin sumthin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 13 2005, 08:49 PM~3808621
> *UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX
> *


DAMN I LOVE THAT BOX IT WAS IN THE NEW COPY OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE-OCTOBER 2005-VOLUME 27-ISSUE 10 BUT ANYWAS IT 'S LIKE ONE OF THE TOP 10 BEST BOX CHEVYS IN MY EYES :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 13 2005, 05:49 PM~3808621
> *UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX
> *


Any more pics of this car?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 13 2005, 04:49 PM~3808621
> *UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX
> *


A 503 TOP DOG :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

79 LANDAU COUPE
Not the best pics but it's a work in progress/daily driver.
Anyone got links to a good Caprice forum?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

plaything in japan .....


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 13 2005, 04:49 PM~3808621
> *UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX
> *


cleaaaaa :biggrin: aannnnn


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

damm she has hott


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ill builth another caprice some day


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

simply a badd ass caprice keith


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 3 2005, 03:10 PM~3934671
> *simply a badd ass caprice keith
> *


it was a nice caprice ,got to give props to joe,tony and martin from the manicos cc ,who built it in 7 weeks!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 3 2005, 03:50 PM~3934934
> *it was a nice caprice ,got to give props to joe,tony and martin  from the manicos cc ,who built it in 7 weeks!!!
> *


YEAH I REMEMBER MARTIN WORKING ON IT. WASN'T IT AT BERTS SHOP FOR A FEW DAYS TOO????


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 3 2005, 03:56 PM~3934964
> *YEAH I REMEMBER MARTIN WORKING ON IT. WASN'T IT AT BERTS SHOP FOR A FEW DAYS TOO????
> *


ya cant forget to give bear props too!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 3 2005, 02:47 PM~3934419
> *ill builth another caprice some day
> *


GOOD LOOKIN CAPRICE...BUT THE FRAME LOOKS KINDA OF SLOPPY... :uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 13 2005, 05:49 PM~3808621
> *UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX
> *


NOW THATS A CLEAN FUCKIN CAPRICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

DJTwigsta, is that a 94-96 Impala SS that you turned into a 2door?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 3 2005, 06:10 PM~3934671
> *simply a badd ass caprice keith
> *


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 13 2005, 08:49 PM~3808621
> *UCE PORTLAND OR. ICEBOX
> *



that is nice....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greeneinc_@Oct 4 2005, 04:12 PM~3940397
> *DJTwigsta, is that a 94-96 Impala SS that you turned into a 2door?
> *



I think he found that pic elsewhere... but none the less it is badass...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

damn guys this thread makes me want to build a caprice coupe now.... Mister Ouija 2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 01:31 PM~3940522
> *damn guys this thread makes me want to build a caprice coupe now.... Mister Ouija 2
> *


 :0 make sure it's a 2 dr this time


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 4 2005, 11:01 PM~3943476
> *:0 make sure it's a 2 dr this time
> *


lol it will be... I would love to pick up an 86 coupe and do it similar to the 4 door...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 09:11 PM~3943547
> *lol it will be... I would love to pick up an 86 coupe and do it similar to the 4 door...
> *



with caddy euro mouldings


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 08:11 PM~3943547
> *lol it will be... I would love to pick up an 86 coupe and do it similar to the 4 door...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 4 2005, 11:12 PM~3943555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


I was thinking about it and I just thought it would be cool to have two almost indentical cars inside and in out except one would be the 4 door I've had for the past 9 years and the other one could be a 2 door coupe..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 09:17 PM~3943592
> *I like that look more and more....
> :biggrin:
> I was thinking about it and I just thought it would be cool to have two almost indentical cars inside and in out except one would be the 4 door I've had for the past 9 years and the other one could be a 2 door coupe..
> *


Yeah I read how it was in the family since the begining. :thumbsup: 

Hey if you do I got a complete euro 90 clip for caprice complete lights and all for $125 obo.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2005, 11:24 PM~3943669
> *Yeah I read how it was in the family since the begining.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey if you do I got a complete euro 90 clip for caprice complete lights and all for $125 obo.
> *


yeah that car is part of family... I think it need a coupe compainion though...LoL


I like the 86 models because it's the only year with the new tails and newer style nose with a flush nose emblem and four headlights..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 4 2005, 12:34 PM~3940136
> *GOOD LOOKIN CAPRICE...BUT THE FRAME LOOKS KINDA OF SLOPPY... :uh:
> *


ya it was a quiky,but that fuck hit 40 inch back bumper in 2-3 licks ,if you look in the old cali swaggin...you can see for your self....this car was built real fast..........it was at the time one of the baddiest caprices ever....in my eyes


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

my opinion, uce box, not to be fucked with :worship: 
[attachmentid=299729]


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

ANOTHER UCE BOX NOT BE FUCK WITH :0


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

keep em comin


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Oct 5 2005, 12:54 AM~3944308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that bitch clean man you have any more pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 5 2005, 01:30 AM~3944500
> *ANOTHER UCE BOX NOT BE FUCK WITH :0
> *



Hey Kita.. what's up Brother? That box has been around for a while....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 5 2005, 11:56 AM~3947095
> *Hey Kita.. what's up Brother? That box has been around for a while....
> *


new owner did a few changes new set up and going to put a covt top on it in couple of month....love your feature in the lrm uce congratz!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 5 2005, 04:14 PM~3947674
> *new owner did a few changes new set up and going to put a covt top on it in couple of month....love your feature in the lrm uce congratz!
> *


I can't wait to see it as a convert...

and thanks on LRM...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 HOPPING IN THE RAIN :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Oct 7 2005, 04:24 AM~3958674
> *:0 HOPPING IN THE RAIN :0
> *



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## iamthewulrus (Mar 28, 2005)

can you euro a 78 caprice? there is a minty one where i live and wanna check it out but i dont know if its worh buying. cause 78s look kinda shitty without the euro front and back.

can you


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iamthewulrus_@Oct 7 2005, 08:07 AM~3959343
> *can you euro a 78 caprice? there is a minty one where i live and wanna check it out but i dont know if its worh buying. cause 78s look kinda shitty without the euro front and back.
> 
> can you
> *


yes you can. there's a pic of orange one here somewhere


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Is there any done up without the shitty euro front end?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGtype3vw_@Oct 7 2005, 09:55 AM~3959616
> *Is there any done up without the shitty euro front end?
> *


***** dont hate on the EURO front!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGtype3vw_@Oct 7 2005, 09:55 AM~3959616
> *Is there any done up without the shitty euro front end?
> *



Yeah, I think most of em on here are done up with the NICE euro front end...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 4 2005, 09:32 PM~3944163
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


This one really draws my attention. Very nice.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i just picked a 2door box up last week, i dont know if i will keep the landu top or not, has anyone ever removed one before, im afraid that it might be really nasty underneath


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

i took my trim off,and the top, and it was nasty under there. one little hole and some surface rust, but not to bad.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

any one know the how wide the caddy trim is? top to bottom?


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 10 2005, 03:22 PM~3974518
> *i just picked a 2door box up last week, i dont know if i will keep the landu top or not, has anyone ever removed one before, im afraid that it might be really nasty underneath
> *



. i just picked one up a caprice couple months ago. homeboy i bought it from didnt like the landau top so he took all the chrome off. i just started ripping the top off and it doesnt look bad underneath but the trim has all kinds of rivets and shit that are gonna be a pain in the ass to shave of. if you decide to get rid of the trim hit me up ill buy it


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 10 2005, 09:22 AM~3974518
> *i just picked a 2door box up last week, i dont know if i will keep the landu top or not, has anyone ever removed one before, im afraid that it might be really nasty underneath
> *


mine wasnt too bad...have fun getting the glue n residue shit off though, and you'll have to grind down the studs that the trim mounted to


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Oct 10 2005, 09:28 AM~3974538
> *any one know the how wide the caddy trim is? top to bottom?
> *


i wanna get a mural on my caprice the same width as the caddy mouldings


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

My old friend Ed's 86 caprice Coupe... these pics are from around 1999-2000ish

Not bad considering this is in New England.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 12 2005, 05:27 AM~3985974
> *My old friend Ed's 86 caprice Coupe... these pics are from around 1999-2000ish
> 
> Not bad considering this is in  New England.
> *


NICE


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 12 2005, 11:42 AM~3986535
> *NICE
> *



I wish I had grabbed this car too because it would have been perfect for my coupe version of Mister Ouija. Well someday.....


I'll dig up some more pics of this coupe soon..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 12 2005, 09:51 AM~3986869
> *I wish I had grabbed this car too because it would have been perfect for my coupe version of Mister Ouija. Well someday.....
> I'll dig up some more pics of this coupe soon..
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

lets see some interior shots if possible.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 9 2005, 09:07 AM~3968808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Oct 5 2005, 10:47 AM~3947037
> *:0 that bitch clean man you have any more pics of it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Oct 14 2005, 05:34 AM~3998365
> *yeah..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Oct 14 2005, 02:34 AM~3998365
> *yeah..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

thats my next lo lo...again


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 7 2005, 08:08 AM~3959353
> *yes you can. there's a pic of orange one here somewhere
> *


This one?? :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Oct 14 2005, 05:34 AM~3998365
> *yeah..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Oct 16 2005, 10:01 AM~4009870
> *This one?? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 16 2005, 03:17 PM~4010406
> *BEAUTIFUL!
> *



Damn right Kita...


----------



## W.C.Ryder82 (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Oct 5 2005, 10:47 AM~3947037
> *:0 that bitch clean man you have any more pics of it  :biggrin:
> *


damn just the motivation i need


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 13 2005, 09:41 AM~3804339
> *:cheesy:
> *


 MR KING . IT LOOK LIKE MY. TEQUILA NEGRA?


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Oct 16 2005, 09:01 AM~4009870
> *This one?? :biggrin:
> *


what is that? a euro clip on a 77?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Oct 17 2005, 09:16 AM~4015174
> *what is that? a euro clip on a 77?
> *


yup


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 16 2005, 07:46 PM~4012972
> *MR KING . IT LOOK LIKE MY.  TEQUILA NEGRA?
> *


simply awesome. when is tequilla coming out????


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 16 2005, 12:17 PM~4010406
> *BEAUTIFUL!
> *



do you have pics of the engine bay?


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 16 2005, 08:46 PM~4012972
> *MR KING . IT LOOK LIKE MY.  TEQUILA NEGRA?
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 17 2005, 08:43 PM~4020242
> *
> *


 :0 LOOKING F#@$IN CLEAN FIDEL


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 17 2005, 09:43 PM~4020242
> *
> *


 CARS


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 17 2005, 09:46 PM~4020266
> *CARS
> *


HARLEY


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 17 2005, 09:48 PM~4020277
> *HARLEY
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGtype3vw_@Oct 14 2005, 12:37 AM~3997973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats *Euros* as in Hondas & Jettas & shit, not the clip fool! 
:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGtype3vw_@Oct 7 2005, 09:55 AM~3959616
> *Is there any done up without the shitty euro front end?
> *



Hey man heres the one Goodtimer posted you should really like, the 77 like yours with the euro clip!


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 
GOODTIMER???     
You got your fools mixed up. I'm don't ride camels!!! LOL
J/P That's the homie though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Oct 17 2005, 11:05 PM~4020828
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> GOODTIMER???
> You got your fools mixed up. I'm don't ride camels!!! LOL
> ...



My bad homie!!!! I just had surgery so Im still fucked up on them hydrocodines! :roflmao:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Euro'd:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Oct 18 2005, 06:32 PM~4026840
> *Euro'd:
> 
> 
> ...


and Caddy'd ..


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 18 2005, 08:35 PM~4026852
> *and Caddy'd ..
> *


You know thats what I meant.......


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I am parting out an 86 2dr caprice, some parts left let me know what you need and I'll let you know if I have it.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ICE BOX IN VEGAS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ROYALS BOX


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Oct 18 2005, 06:51 PM~4026949
> *You know thats what I meant.......
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

put up a updated pic rod of yours....it looked clean as fuck when i seen it,,im sure its almost done now :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Oct 19 2005, 09:52 PM~4035501
> *put up a updated pic rod of yours....it looked clean as fuck when i seen it,,im sure its almost done now :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

hows it comin along?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Oct 19 2005, 09:58 PM~4035527
> * hows it comin along?
> *


almost done


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 19 2005, 08:14 AM~4029893
> *ROYALS BOX
> *


this isn't the old white one is it?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2005, 10:43 AM~4038485
> *this isn't the old white one is it?
> *


not sure but if it is damn that paint's fucked up...   all scratched and shit


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 20 2005, 12:01 PM~4039458
> *not sure but if it is damn that paint's fucked up...    all scratched and shit
> *


yeah I saw that.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

ice box on the switch


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2005, 01:48 PM~4039794
> *yeah I saw that.
> *


you were in Vegas???


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

'''


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 19 2005, 11:50 PM~4035494
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have a setup pic of icebox?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

MY FIRST AND NOT MY LAST.BIG PROPS TO TWIN FROM CPT MAJESTICS DATS A CLEAN ONE


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

my old 86  
[attachmentid=330445]
[attachmentid=330446]


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

my 74 drop :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=330447]
[attachmentid=330448]


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

heres one of my homeboys


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE'S A LILSOMETHING FROM THE"COMPTON ORIGINALS" VERY HOT.VERY HOT DONT TOUCH IT WILL BURN YOU!!!! DEM CRENSHAW RIDAS YALL KNOW THE BIZ. I GET MY L'S BACK FIRST OF THE YEAR LOOK OUT,STRICTLY STREET CAN DRIVE FROM COMPTON TA CHARLOTTE WIT OUT DRIVE SHAFT OR SOMTHIN ELSE FALLIN OUT


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

CAPRICES'S IS WHAT I DO!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

nice pics THA LIFE


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

THANX HOMIE JUS LETTIN DEES BITCH'S (HATERS)SEE THAT DAT COMPTON SHIT AINT NO JOKE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

HEY YOU REPAINTED THE CAPRICE OR IT'S THE SAME PAINT FROM WHEN IT WAS 
PARKED AT MEME'S SHOP


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

NAW HOMIE I TORE THE CAR DOWN COMING NEW THIS YEAR.I GOT WRAP(FULLY WRAP)FUCK THAT PARTIALLY WRAP SHIT.DAT SHIT IS LIKE EATING CAKE WIT NO MILK.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 31 2005, 11:16 AM~4106206
> *NAW HOMIE I TORE THE CAR DOWN COMING NEW THIS YEAR.I GOT WRAP(FULLY WRAP)FUCK THAT PARTIALLY WRAP SHIT.DAT SHIT IS LIKE EATING CAKE WIT  NO MILK.*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 20 2005, 03:47 PM~4041160
> *you were in Vegas???
> *


yeah


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 19 2005, 08:48 PM~4035486
> *:cheesy:
> *


ANY MORE OF THIS RIDE CLEAN ASS CAPRICE


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAPRICE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i just got rid of this and i wish i hadnt ........my 1980 impala 2 door RIP


----------



## I2Y5 (Nov 1, 2005)

Saw this at a car show in Cumberland, RI 2005.


----------



## I2Y5 (Nov 1, 2005)

another


----------



## I2Y5 (Nov 1, 2005)

Landau


----------



## I2Y5 (Nov 1, 2005)

interior


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

That thing is immaculate.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...586190336QQrdZ1


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Oct 30 2005, 03:45 AM~4097930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 11 2005, 02:27 PM~4187673
> *:cheesy:
> *


who's is this?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 11 2005, 05:32 PM~4188497
> *who's is this?
> *



IT BELONGS MY HOMIES THE TWINS


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 11 2005, 04:52 PM~4188627
> *IT BELONGS MY HOMIES THE TWINS
> *


tight!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's one I owned for a little while, never really got started on it


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

new pics


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

one more


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Nov 11 2005, 09:26 PM~4189510
> *one more
> *



:0 Damn Fidel that Caprice is tight! I remember when you first got that when it was all stock and it was tan. :thumbsup:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Nov 11 2005, 09:26 PM~4189510
> *one more
> *


did doc do the patterns?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Nov 11 2005, 08:26 PM~4189510
> *one more
> *


 :0 GOD-FUCKIN'-DAMN THAT SUCKER IS BADD ASS FIDEL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: WE NEED A PASS. DOOR IF ANYONE KNOW OF ANY PLEASE PM ME THANKS


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

do the cadi seats fit right in these coupes???
or do u need to modify the seat tracks??

or are they just redone in pillowtop???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres mine
for sale 1800


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Nov 11 2005, 07:26 PM~4189510
> *one more
> *


That is sick


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

DO ANY OF YOU GUYS RIDE 14'S ON THESE OR JUST STRAIGHT 13'S?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 20 2005, 12:53 AM~4035505
> *:cheesy:
> *


ARE THOSE CADDY PANELS?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 12 2005, 03:01 AM~4190965
> *did doc do the patterns?
> *


no .ricardo did .he dose a good job . all most like doc


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 12 2005, 11:41 AM~4191820
> *:0 GOD-FUCKIN'-DAMN THAT SUCKER IS BADD ASS FIDEL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Well thank you, Mr. King. I appreciate that! That makes me feel real good that someone likes this car for once. Coming from a well experienced car builder like you.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

HOW DO YOU GUYS LIKE THAT E&G GRILL FOR THESE CARS?

DO YOU GUYS LOVE THEM,HATE THEM OR THINK THEY ARE OK?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 14 2005, 05:23 PM~4205217
> *Well thank you, Mr. King.  I appreciate that!  That makes me feel real good that someone likes this car for once.  Coming from a well experienced car builder like you.
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

sneak peak 86 ostrich & tweed :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Nov 15 2005, 05:39 PM~4212494
> *sneak peak 86 ostrich & tweed :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

LOOKS REAL GOOD SOME DIFFERENT :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL+Nov 14 2005, 07:30 PM~4204760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 14 2005, 04:30 PM~4204760
> *ARE THOSE CADDY PANELS?
> *


yes


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

KING OR ANYONE ELSE...I HAVE A 85 2 DR. AND NEED THE EURO CLIP AND ALSO THE BRAKE LIGHT KIT DO ANY OF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY GOOD ONES THAT YOUR NOT USING THAT YOU WANT TO SELL?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 15 2005, 09:11 PM~4213965
> *KING OR ANYONE ELSE...I HAVE A 85 2 DR. AND NEED THE EURO CLIP AND ALSO THE BRAKE LIGHT KIT DO ANY OF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY GOOD ONES THAT YOUR NOT USING THAT YOU WANT TO SELL?
> *


  no i just got rid of them


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 16 2005, 01:15 AM~4214410
> * no i just got rid of them
> *


WELL IF YOU COME ACROSSED ANYMORE LET ME KNOW I REALLY NEED TO UPDATE IT IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN  :biggrin: 

ALSO DO YOU REMEMBER THAT GOLD MOONROOF YOU SENT ME PICS OF I THINK YOU SAID IT WAS GOING IN YOUR CAPRICE.DID YOU EVER USE IT OR DO YOU KNOW WHERE ANOTHER ONE IS?
I TALKED TO YOU A WHILE AGO I'M THE ONE THAT MY AUNTLIVES IN PASADENA,CA.

IF YOU DON'T HAVE ONE WHAT DID IT COME OUT OF DO YOU REMEMBER?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

THIS ONE
:0 
[attachmentid=351705]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 15 2005, 10:28 PM~4214493
> *THIS ONE
> :0
> [attachmentid=351705]
> *


 :0 it's in my car :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 16 2005, 01:42 AM~4214572
> *:0 it's in my car :biggrin:
> *


DAM THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!!! I WANT ONE PM ME WITH THE INFO IF YOU WOULD PLEASE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: MY CAPRICE


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 16 2005, 01:47 AM~4214594
> *:cheesy: MY CAPRICE
> *


LOOKEN GOOD


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 15 2005, 10:51 PM~4214608
> *LOOKEN GOOD
> *


THANX


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 15 2005, 10:56 PM~4214641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 15 2005, 09:56 PM~4214641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN.!!!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 15 2005, 11:56 PM~4214641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2005, 01:56 AM~4214641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ALL YOU GUYS HAVE SOME BAD ASS 2 DR.!!!!

I'M BUILDING MY FIRST 85 BOX SO IF ANY OF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY TIPS LET ME KNOW


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

i just picked mine up this weekend from an old man, he wanted 1.300.00 but i offered him 1000.00 and it was mine needs a lil work but i will do my build up and post pics later! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 14 2005, 04:18 PM~4205174
> *no .ricardo did .he dose a good job . all most like doc
> *


NICE RIDE HOMIE I LIKE THE WAY YOU HAVE IT DETAILED!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2005, 07:44 AM~4223280
> *i just picked mine up this weekend from an old man, he wanted 1.300.00 but i offered him 1000.00 and it was mine needs a lil work but i will do my build up and post pics later! :biggrin:
> *



looks good can't wait to see it lifted


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 17 2005, 08:29 AM~4223842
> *looks good can't wait to see it lifted
> *


thanks man i like yours also!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2005, 07:44 AM~4223280
> *i just picked mine up this weekend from an old man, he wanted 1.300.00 but i offered him 1000.00 and it was mine needs a lil work but i will do my build up and post pics later! :biggrin:
> *



what year is it 84 or 85 :uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 17 2005, 09:09 AM~4224132
> *what year is it 84 or 85  :uh:
> *


its a 84 I need to chenge my rearend tail lights i have the clip but i will put it on once its painted! my homie SKIM hooked me up with some extras he had also!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2005, 10:18 AM~4224198
> *its a 84 I need to chenge my rearend tail lights i have the clip but i will put it on once its painted! my homie SKIM hooked me up with some extras he had also!
> *


good keep up the good work :biggrin: 
check out my caprice its on project caprice 86


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

old


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2005, 10:02 AM~4224084
> *thanks man i like yours also!
> *


THANX BRO. :cheesy:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

I KNOW THERE IS MORE THAN THIS OUT THERE..... BASICALLY JUST TAKING IT TO THE TOP


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 16 2005, 04:08 PM~4219201
> *DAM ALL YOU GUYS HAVE SOME BAD ASS 2 DR.!!!!
> 
> I'M BUILDING MY FIRST 85 BOX SO IF ANY OF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY TIPS LET ME KNOW
> *



DONT put it on 20"s :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
...damn those rootbeer caddy panels look nice..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 18 2005, 07:13 AM~4230528
> *DONT put it on 20"s :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...damn those rootbeer caddy panels look nice..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 18 2005, 10:13 AM~4230528
> *DONT put it on 20"s :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...damn those rootbeer caddy panels look nice..
> *


I WAS THINKING MORE ALONG THE LINES OF 26'S OR 28'S WITH A 4x4 FRAME UNDER IT :biggrin: 














J/K AS OF RIGHT NOW I'M GOING TO RIDE IT STOCK AND AFTER IT'S ALL PAINTED AND DONE UP JUICING IT WILL BE THE LAST THING DONE TO IT.MY FIRST THING IS TO FIND A EURO KIT FOR IT AND SOME OF THOSE CADDY PANELS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

good luck and have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 18 2005, 05:11 PM~4233284
> *good luck and have fun :thumbsup:
> *


YA THANKS AND ALSO THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO YOU GAVE ME YESTERDAY.THAT REALLY IS GOING TO HELP ME OUT.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

tttt


----------



## jaywill (Feb 22, 2005)

my 84 in tha works


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Dam I'm liking these rides. They look sick on spokes. :0 I might look for one now.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

'77 For Sale

[attachmentid=357266]


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 borrowed this from ogrkboy :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Heres mine,87 landua,%8,000 orignals miles...paid 3500 for it...

[attachmentid=358004]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Nov 21 2005, 09:28 AM~4248029
> *Heres mine,87 landua,%8,000 orignals miles...paid 3500 for it...
> 
> [attachmentid=358004]
> *



:0 HOLY FUCKIN' SHIT THAT MUTHAFUCKA IS BEAUTIFUL :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

one more....

[attachmentid=358132]


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

here is mine may she rest in peace now. i wrecked it about a month ago. now looking for a new one.
[attachmentid=358150]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Nov 21 2005, 11:23 AM~4248636
> *one more....
> 
> [attachmentid=358132]
> *


 :0 beautiful


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hey King was that Super Natural caprice in compton last weekend? that fucker is sick.


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

when you guys put the caddy moldings on do you use the 2 door broughm chrome??


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=369919]my caprice and my homeboys caddy from hawaii


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Nov 29 2005, 02:46 PM~4299081
> *when you guys put the caddy moldings on do you use the 2 door broughm chrome??
> *


alot of people use the caprice moldings


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Jizz_@Nov 30 2005, 08:24 PM~4310448
> *[attachmentid=369919]my caprice and my homeboys caddy from hawaii
> *


 :0   uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=370309]homegrown in hawaii


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

does anybody know what motors were available on the 85 landau??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 1 2005, 07:12 AM~4312605
> *does anybody know what motors were available on the 85 landau??
> *


v6 3.8l
v8 5.0l
v8 5.7l


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 1 2005, 11:17 AM~4313113
> *v6 3.8l
> v8 5.0l
> v8 5.7l
> *


thanks.
thinking of picking one up. guy doesn't want much for it. 85 landau v8. need to look at it in the daytime. he says everything works.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2005, 09:43 AM~4038485
> *this isn't the old white one is it?
> *


Not sure if this has been answered. I havent read past this post, but NO.

The white one is shortymack's (lil member)

that purple one is TJ's...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 2 2005, 10:04 AM~4320927
> *Not sure if this has been answered. I havent read past this post, but NO.
> 
> The white one is shortymack's (lil member)
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

back to the top!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2005, 05:36 PM~4342855
> *back to the top!
> *


 :cheesy: YOU GET ATOMICS BOX???


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

picking it up this week nakka!

got my caddy side moldings and dash just a waiting to go in.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2005, 06:17 PM~4343130
> *picking it up this week nakka!
> 
> got my caddy side moldings and dash just a waiting to go in.
> *



   my homie slept on the deal


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

its gonna be a swinger! ......single pump hopper


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

SWITCH MAN


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

bttt


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

THE ICE BOX! UCE PORTLAND


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 6 2005, 01:38 PM~4347987
> *THE ICE BOX! UCE PORTLAND
> *



I really Miss my old Box Impala.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Sep 3 2005, 10:11 PM~3747530
> *thanks
> *


 i like :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

B 4


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 10 2005, 12:56 AM~4376216
> *B 4
> *


 AND NOW


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 10 2005, 12:58 AM~4376234
> *AND NOW
> *


 :0 thats fukn fresh homie :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 10 2005, 12:58 AM~4376234
> *AND NOW
> *


 :0 thats fukn fresh homie :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Dec 10 2005, 01:04 AM~4376267
> *:0 thats fukn fresh homie :0
> *


THANK U


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

heres my project probably get started after the new year


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

another shot


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

the new wheels. thinking bout going with no white walls....... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

full set of panels :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i love the ice box


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

even got the 2 door cadi rockers. does anybody use the cadi rockers ?? thinking bout possibly selling it cause i seen alot of cars that just use the stock trim.


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

heres what im gonna get for my wheel chips. soon as find somewhere to get them made. if anybody has any landau trim or caddy dash hit a brother up


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i think the stock trim looks better cause is taller


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Dec 11 2005, 08:25 PM~4384040
> *i think the stock trim looks better cause is taller
> *


i think the cadi trim is taller


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

THE CADDI TRIM LOOKS BETTER,(AT LEAST THATS WHATS USED) I NEED A SET FOR MINE, I HAVE THE MOLDINGS, JUST NOT THE CHROME ROCKERS


HERES MINE JUST PICKED UP TODAY FROM LONGBEACH


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll buy back what ever you don't want :biggrin: :biggrin: and I got a homie who can custom make those chips :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2005, 10:10 PM~4385683
> *THE CADDI TRIM LOOKS BETTER,(AT LEAST THATS WHATS USED) I NEED A SET FOR MINE, I HAVE THE MOLDINGS, JUST NOT THE CHROME ROCKERS
> HERES MINE JUST PICKED UP TODAY FROM LONGBEACH
> *


so how much you want for the stock ones???

are they clean?(obviously no or little rust, j/w.. dings, dents??)


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2005, 09:10 PM~4385683
> *THE CADDI TRIM LOOKS BETTER,(AT LEAST THATS WHATS USED) I NEED A SET FOR MINE, I HAVE THE MOLDINGS, JUST NOT THE CHROME ROCKERS
> HERES MINE JUST PICKED UP TODAY FROM LONGBEACH
> *


hows your comin along?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

i'll be hitting you up prolly this week shorty.... we gonna try the dash a different way on the one i pictured here...i will let ya know


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 10 2005, 12:58 AM~4376234
> *AND NOW
> *


clean ass ride homie


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:[attachmentid=383847][attachmentid=383846]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

^^^^^^^

hmmmm.... wonder who's shit that is....
damn still got them washington plates too...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 13 2005, 09:46 PM~4401095
> *^^^^^^^
> 
> hmmmm.... wonder who's shit that is....
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

NEVER MIND GOT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

FOR SALE any body interested


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

that shit clean homie... post how much....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> 86 our=style


86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]








[/quote]
Sup with that ass :barf:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> 86 our=style its in the making for vagas


86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]








[/quote]
Sup with that ass :barf:
[/quote] 
thats a fucked up ass.........
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> 86=our=style


my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]








[/quote]
Sup with that ass :barf:
[/quote]
thats a fucked up ass.........
:ugh: :ugh:
[/quote]



*SHIT I'D HIT IT *:biggrin:  :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

CHECK OUT MY NEW BOX :biggrin: 
:0 :0 
[attachmentid=388726]


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

nice box homie....


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

how do you get the trim off the out side of the door, i got the 2 off but can't get the one on the rear of the door


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 16 2005, 11:49 PM~4422668
> *nice box homie....
> *


THANKS I CAN'T WAIT TO START WORKING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 13 2005, 06:42 PM~4400159
> *
> *


whats the thing on the trunk? rear brake light? y?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 16 2005, 10:44 PM~4423404
> *whats the thing on the trunk? rear brake light? y?
> *


third brake light off a corvette, and it just something I used to see on alot of caddies back in the day that I liked :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Dec 17 2005, 12:55 AM~4423935
> *third brake light off a corvette, and it just something I used to see on alot of caddies back in the day that I liked :dunno:
> *


looks good


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> my 85
> [snapback]2025454[/snapback]​











[/quote]
Sup with that ass :barf:
[/quote]
thats a fucked up ass.........
:ugh: :ugh:
[/quote]
*SHIT I'D HIT IT *:biggrin:  :0
[/quote]


*WHAt wouldn't you hit*

:uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 17 2005, 09:09 AM~4424637
> *looks good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

>


Sup with that ass :barf:
[/quote]
thats a fucked up ass.........
:ugh: :ugh:
[/quote]
*SHIT I'D HIT IT *:biggrin:  :0
[/quote]
*WHAt wouldn't you hit*

:uh:
[/quote]

A FAT CHICK,A MALE OR A KID AND OF COARSE THE OBVIOUS LIKE ANIMALS AND SHIT  

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Dec 16 2005, 08:33 PM~4422570
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW BOX :biggrin:
> :0  :0
> [attachmentid=388726]
> *


looks good. are you gonna want those a arms????


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 17 2005, 04:21 PM~4425437
> *looks good. are you gonna want those a arms????
> *


NOT RIGHT NOW...I WANT TO GET THE REST OF IT DONE FIRST AND JUICING IT AND REINFORCMENTS ARE GOING TO BE LAST  

THANKS FOR THE OFFER THO...IF YOU HEAR OF ANY SUSPENSION PARTS LET ME KNOW..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Dec 17 2005, 01:32 PM~4425493
> *NOT RIGHT NOW...I WANT TO GET THE REST OF IT DONE FIRST AND JUICING IT AND REINFORCMENTS ARE GOING TO BE LAST
> 
> THANKS FOR THE OFFER THO...IF YOU HEAR OF ANY SUSPENSION PARTS LET ME KNOW..
> *



i thought that ride was already lifted????


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 17 2005, 04:39 PM~4425522
> *i thought that ride was already lifted????
> *


NO IT WASN'T IN IT HE JUST HAD SOME FOR IT THAT I TOLD HIM HE COULD KEEP CAUSE I WANT TO GET A NEW SETUP LATER ON....

CHECK THIS OUT IF YOU WOULD....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4425841


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

FUCK WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE THINKS, BUILD THE CAR FOR YOU, NOT THEM.

IM DOING CADDY MOLDINGS AND DASH ON MINE, FUCK THE HATERS, THEY CAN SAY ITS PLAYED ALL THEY WANT, BUT THEY WILL STILL BE JOCKIN MY SHIT WHEN ITS DONE!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2005, 06:08 PM~4425873
> *FUCK WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE THINKS, BUILD THE CAR FOR YOU, NOT THEM.
> 
> IM DOING CADDY MOLDINGS AND DASH ON MINE, FUCK THE HATERS, THEY CAN SAY ITS PLAYED ALL THEY WANT, BUT THEY WILL STILL BE JOCKIN MY SHIT WHEN ITS DONE!
> *


SEE THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING....I THINK IT'S TIGHT AS HELL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2005, 03:08 PM~4425873
> *FUCK WHAT EVERYBODY ELSE THINKS, BUILD THE CAR FOR YOU, NOT THEM.
> 
> IM DOING CADDY MOLDINGS AND DASH ON MINE, FUCK THE HATERS, THEY CAN SAY ITS PLAYED ALL THEY WANT, BUT THEY WILL STILL BE JOCKIN MY SHIT WHEN ITS DONE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Dec 16 2005, 10:18 PM~4423275
> *how do you get the trim off the out side of the door, i got the 2  off but can't get the one on the rear of the door
> *



ttt


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

UP


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

my homie Roscoe's 85 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> Sup with that ass :barf:


thats a fucked up ass.........
:ugh: :ugh:
[/quote]
*SHIT I'D HIT IT *:biggrin:  :0
[/quote]
*WHAt wouldn't you hit*

:uh:
[/quote]

A FAT CHICK,A MALE OR A KID AND OF COARSE THE OBVIOUS LIKE ANIMALS AND SHIT  

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :barf:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 20 2005, 05:38 AM~4441372
> *my homie Roscoe's 85 :cheesy:
> *



hey wat size wheels are those? also wat brand, and do u know da bolt pattern 4 a 2 door chevy like dat 1?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Dec 23 2005, 08:50 PM~4468896
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE RIDE....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Dec 23 2005, 06:46 PM~4469195
> *hey wat size wheels are those? also wat brand, and do u know da bolt pattern 4 a 2 door chevy like dat 1?
> *


those wheels are 18" from oasis. the bolt pattern i 5x4.75


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Dec 23 2005, 05:50 PM~4468896
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man thats as clean as ive seen in a while...top 10 2d caprice out there


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Dec 19 2005, 01:23 AM~4434671
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 you have any more pics man?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Dec 11 2005, 02:09 PM~4383976
> *heres my project probably get started after the new year
> *


 :biggrin: how much did you pay for her


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Dec 23 2005, 09:28 PM~4469730
> *man thats as clean as ive seen in a while...top 10 2d caprice out there
> *


good lookin out...at least top 20   :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOGS77_@Dec 14 2005, 05:14 PM~4406530
> *FOR SALE any body interested
> *


Is that a 1977....?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

cali way's old ride

setup-3 pumps 10 batteries


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 24 2005, 02:23 AM~4469709
> *those wheels are 18" from oasis. the bolt pattern i 5x4.75
> *


ok thnx homie!!!


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

They look like iroc z wheels.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Dec 25 2005, 05:48 AM~4476867
> *They look like iroc z wheels.
> *


Check it out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CWM-20x9-CH...023938185QQrdZ1


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

found this box for sale








heres the link http://www.craigslist.org/eby/car/121299467.html


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

hEY aNY oNE hERE sELLING A 2 dOOR cAPRICE bETWEEN tHA yEARS oF 1984-1987 in sOUTHERN cALIFONIA

iF aNYONE iS pLZ eMAIL mE aT [email protected]


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 10:38 PM~4441372
> *my homie Roscoe's 85 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

sO wHO iS sELLING a cAPRICE

iF u hAVE a pIC oR iNFORMATION aBOUT iT eMAIL mE AT [email protected]
oR jUST rEPLY mE


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by aNTDOGG760_@Jan 1 2006, 06:49 PM~4529699
> *sO wHO iS sELLING a cAPRICE
> 
> iF u hAVE a pIC oR iNFORMATION aBOUT iT eMAIL mE AT [email protected]
> ...


This is not the for sale or wanted section. You know you look like an idiot typing like that right?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: MY HOMIE FIG'S RIDE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: MY HOMIE ROSCO'S RIDE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aNTDOGG760_@Jan 1 2006, 07:49 PM~4529699
> *sO wHO iS sELLING a cAPRICE
> 
> iF u hAVE a pIC oR iNFORMATION aBOUT iT eMAIL mE AT [email protected]
> ...




KINDA MONEY YOU GOT?


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

i gOT mONEY bUT i wANNA sEE piCS oF tHA caR u sELLING???


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aNTDOGG760_@Jan 2 2006, 05:09 PM~4535655
> *i gOT mONEY bUT i wANNA sEE piCS oF tHA caR u sELLING???
> *



then answere your pm...lol


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> 86 our=style its in the making for vagas


86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]








[/quote]
Sup with that ass :barf:
[/quote]


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> 86=our=style


my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]








[/quote]
Sup with that ass :barf:
[/quote]
[/quote]
i love the ass on this :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin: '' The Harley '' riding '' The Majestics '' Now :thumbsup:


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

wAT iS a pM???

sO u hAVE tHA piCS???


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

black one is hot..ive been wanting the wood wheel like that..thats the ebay one right?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

you know, when you sign on to "lay it low" there is a notification that says "you have a private message"...and up there in the upper right coner theres a thing that says "messages".....that is where we send you messages to,..lol...you click on that, and read them...... :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 2 2006, 09:38 PM~4536541
> *:biggrin: '' The Harley '' riding  '' The Majestics  ''  Now :thumbsup:
> *


bump


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i think im going to get a billet trenz grill for mine..i still havent decided...

yea thats a four door and a dubber but its for reference only


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 2 2006, 07:38 PM~4536541
> *:biggrin: '' The Harley '' riding  '' The Majestics  ''  Now :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jan 5 2006, 09:23 AM~4553170
> *i think im going to get a billet trenz grill for mine..i still havent decided...
> 
> yea thats a four door and a dubber but its for reference only
> *


YOU GOT ANY MORE PICS OF YOUR RIDE????


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

i just got one no pics yet but as soon as i get some i'll post


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Jan 5 2006, 01:08 PM~4554624
> *i just got one no pics yet but as soon as i get some i'll post
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

*I FINALLY GOT A CHANCE TO GET MINE AND WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT THIS SUMMER* :0 

[attachmentid=416045]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jan 8 2006, 10:46 PM~4576637
> *I FINALLY GOT A CHANCE TO GET MINE AND WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT THIS SUMMER :0
> 
> [attachmentid=416045]
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I KNOW THESE TWO RIDES ARE GREATLY MISSED BY THEIR OWNERS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Uce Car Club


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

sO aNYBODY kNOW wHO iS sELLING a cAPRICE iN sOUTHERN cALIFORNIA???

iF anYBODY iS
eMAIL mE at [email protected]
oR iNSTANT mESSAGE mE aTT [email protected]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aNTDOGG760_@Jan 9 2006, 03:02 PM~4580332
> *sO aNYBODY kNOW wHO iS sELLING a cAPRICE iN sOUTHERN cALIFORNIA???
> 
> iF anYBODY iS
> ...


CALL ME (626)683-2787 ROD I'M IN PASADENA


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 04:00 PM~4579775
> *Uce Car Club
> *




that's a nice caprice....


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

77 CAPRICE UNDER CONSTRUCTION...........  

[attachmentid=416973]


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Jan 9 2006, 09:42 PM~4582993
> *77 CAPRICE UNDER CONSTRUCTION...........
> 
> [attachmentid=416973]
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2006, 03:08 PM~4580376
> *CALL ME (626)683-2787 ROD I'M IN PASADENA
> *



wELL jUST tELL mE hERE????

iTS eASIER tO eXPLAIN hERE???


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

:-D Hey thats mines :-D


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aNTDOGG760_@Jan 11 2006, 06:21 PM~4597147
> *wELL jUST tELL mE hERE????
> 
> iTS eASIER tO eXPLAIN hERE???
> *


you want it :angry: , not me, i already have 3 :biggrin: call me


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2006, 12:01 PM~4579440
> *:cheesy:
> *


THE BLACK ONE IS NICE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Jan 12 2006, 02:41 AM~4600785
> *THE BLACK ONE IS NICE
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

which black on larry....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 12 2006, 01:19 PM~4603336
> *which black on larry....
> *


the one on 20's


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 12 2006, 12:18 AM~4600329
> *you want it :angry: , not me, i already have 3  :biggrin: call me
> *



u hAVE tHREE wAT???

wELL wHY caNT u tELL mE HERE??

tELL mE tHA iNFO abOUT tHA cARS???

u gOT anY pICS??


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn LARRY, that shit is HOT and i'm not a big fan of the big rims, but the 20's look HOT


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 9 2006, 01:09 PM~4579494
> *:cheesy:
> *



THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN TWO DOORS!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 12 2006, 10:23 PM~4607798
> *THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN TWO DOORS!!
> *


  
T
T
T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 15 2006, 12:59 PM~4625801
> *
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

PHOTOSHOPED IDEA i HAD


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

nice photoshop idea just think it needs to grow onme dawg.....



here a 2 door vert for ya tho.....wonder who's that is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

THIS ONE IS FOR SALE CHEAP...NEEDS SOME TLC THO...
ON 22'S
:0 
[attachmentid=425793]

ON 13'S
:0 
[attachmentid=425794]


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 16 2006, 06:25 PM~4636182
> *nice photoshop idea just think it needs to grow onme dawg.....
> here a 2 door vert for ya tho.....wonder who's that is :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that a nice vert ya got there Rob, i'm gonna try to hit up some shows up there this year so I hope to see it. oh yeah wait til you see Cory's vert its gonna hurt some feelings :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 07:09 PM~4636504
> *that a nice vert ya got there Rob, i'm gonna try to hit up some shows up there this year so I hope to see it. oh yeah wait til you see Cory's vert its gonna hurt some feelings :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i hope it does come out hurtin them.... 

right on, hope you can make it up this summer.... we'll have to kick it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Jan 16 2006, 04:39 PM~4635420
> *PHOTOSHOPED IDEA i HAD
> *


 :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 16 2006, 07:51 PM~4636802
> *i hope it does come out hurtin them....
> 
> right on, hope you can make it up this summer.... we'll have to kick it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Clean!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jan 18 2006, 11:04 AM~4649283
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: NICE, YOUR MISSING SOME TRIM THERE


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> :cheesy:
> [/quo
> The corner (sidemarker) lights look tight............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hey Rod on what model and years did the lower front fender light come on the caprice? It's a turn signal right?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2006, 08:28 PM~4637151
> *:cheesy:
> *


Who owns this black and gold box???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 19 2006, 01:35 PM~4658952
> *hey Rod on what model and years did the lower front fender light come on the caprice? It's a turn signal right?
> *


YUP IT'S A TURN SIGNAL, AND IT CAME ON THE CLASSIC MODEL ONLY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 19 2006, 01:42 PM~4659030
> *Who owns this black and gold box???
> *


USED TO BELONG TO KIETH(HOMEBOYZ). 
IT'S IN JAPAN NOW


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 19 2006, 02:49 PM~4659920
> *YUP IT'S A TURN SIGNAL, AND IT CAME ON THE CLASSIC MODEL ONLY
> *


really? cuz I have an 82' classic and it doesn't have them. Also my Landau didn't have them either. I figured the Landau would've. Yes the blue one "was" a Landau but the homie took all of it off cuz it was missing chromes.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2006, 02:50 AM~4663654
> *really? cuz I have an 82' classic and it doesn't have them. Also my Landau didn't have them either. I figured the Landau would've. Yes the blue one "was" a Landau but the homie took all of it off cuz it was missing chromes.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

no new pics but fuck here's some other shots. I'm gonna start chroming out the undercarriage now that I got this new job :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

mines got the light....  

[attachmentid=431001]


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Tight!! I may be getting another Landau and selling the classic.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2006, 05:10 PM~4669012
> *Tight!!  I may be getting another Landau and selling the classic.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jan 21 2006, 01:24 AM~4671925
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: nice pic


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 21 2006, 09:45 PM~4677072
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 22 2006, 02:51 AM~4678069
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP . HAPPY SUNDAY TO YOU . :thumbsup: Mr.Rod'' STILL WORKING ON THE RIDE? ME TO .JUST GOT TO PUT THE BUMPER KIT & THE 520'S 13'S AND SOME CHROME & GOLD


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

last summers daily :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 22 2006, 07:36 AM~4678941
> *WHATS UP . HAPPY SUNDAY TO YOU .  :thumbsup:  Mr.Rod'' STILL WORKING ON THE RIDE? ME TO .JUST GOT TO PUT THE BUMPER KIT & THE 520'S 13'S AND SOME CHROME & GOLD
> *


   yeah it should be done .....






































soon


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 22 2006, 12:11 PM~4679758
> *   yeah it should be done .....
> soon
> *


BUMP


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 19 2006, 01:42 PM~4659030
> *Who owns this black and gold box???
> *


i think it was kiefs at one time


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

my 2 dr capri


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> :cheesy:
> [/
> 
> Looking good Rod. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> > :cheesy:
> > [/
> >
> > Looking good Rod. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=435291][attachmentid=435290] MY DIAMOND IN THE RUFF


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

86 landau


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t
:cheesy:


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2006, 09:57 PM~4706173
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


I love this colour


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:01 PM~4706197
> *I love this colour
> *


 :cheesy: THANX BRO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FIDEL why did you change the rims? These are all chrome right? The others had black spokes and nipples right?


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i just picked up a 77 i'll post pics when i bring it to the shop for the candy :0


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

HEY FELLAS THANKS FOR POST SOME NICE PICS HOPEFULLY MY RIDE CAN BE AT THAT LEVEL ONE DAY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 1 2006, 03:05 AM~4749105
> *FIDEL why did you change the rims? These are all chrome right? The others had black spokes and nipples right?
> *


no black hub and nipples


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

Man im lovin the 78 with tail scraping :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@Feb 1 2006, 08:10 AM~4749801
> *HEY FELLAS THANKS FOR POST SOME NICE PICS HOPEFULLY MY RIDE CAN BE AT THAT LEVEL ONE DAY
> *


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 1 2006, 04:46 AM~4749482
> *i just picked up a 77 i'll post pics when i bring it to the shop for the candy :0
> *


Let me know, if you find an extra set of tail lights for the 77....... :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Feb 1 2006, 04:27 AM~4749472
> *
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Feb 2 2006, 01:16 PM~4758691
> *Let me know, if you find an extra set of tail lights for the 77....... :biggrin:
> *


did you ever call my homie for those taillights????


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 2 2006, 12:18 PM~4758714
> *did you ever call my homie for those taillights????
> *


Cual? :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Feb 2 2006, 01:19 PM~4758724
> *Cual? :dunno:
> *


GUS i left you his # on the wanted ad :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=228241


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 2 2006, 12:49 PM~4758982
> *GUS i left you his # on the wanted ad :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=228241
> *


Thx............ :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Feb 2 2006, 03:16 PM~4758691
> *Let me know, if you find an extra set of tail lights for the 77....... :biggrin:
> *



shit i need some moldings already..if i come across some lights i'll hit you up


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 2 2006, 04:39 PM~4761011
> *shit i need some moldings already..if i come across some lights i'll hit you up
> *


Which moldings do you need? Theres is a 77 Caprice in a wrecking yard over on this side of town......


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2006, 04:18 PM~4744770
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ugh tha pic looks sick.! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Feb 4 2006, 02:52 AM~4772915
> *Which moldings do you need? Theres is a 77 Caprice in a wrecking yard over on this side of town......
> *


the rockers and some lil trim....i have not hit the junk yards yet but i'm about to


----------



## boomtown (Feb 5, 2006)

coupes gone wild 
capricefestgalore


----------



## JohnnieAZ (Feb 6, 2006)

For Guam 707 - Hey Che'lu check out the post topic Islanders CC California The Caprice in there is my cousin's - 
Here is a pic of it for you to check out 
[attachmentid=452997]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HOW BOUT THIS :0


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 09:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *



that looks really nice man, esspecially with the cadi panels and digital dash. Is that the same one you tried to sell a while ago??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

no this one was originally built by bowtie connection


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

its nice, even though I have seen other 2dr verts, I like the way they did this conversion a whole lot better. Not to mention the cadi shit, nice job


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 08:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *


i nutted in my pants :biggrin: hey is this car out here in cali :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 08:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *


HOLY MUTHERFUCKIN' SHIT, THAT SON-OF-A-BITCH IS BADD


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 07:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *


you got any pics with the top up


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnieAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 06:58 PM~4798779
> *For Guam 707 - Hey Che'lu check out the post topic Islanders CC California The Caprice in there is my cousin's -
> Here is a pic of it for you to check out
> [attachmentid=452997]
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Feb 8 2006, 09:47 AM~4802847
> *you got any pics with the top up
> *



nope but it looks bad ass


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 07:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *


That motherfucker is clean!!! Fuck homie is that car still being worked on? What would it cost to do that conversion?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 8 2006, 04:08 PM~4805142
> *:cheesy:
> *


hey rod the good days that car was an 88 caprice that is what pete said :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 8 2006, 04:44 PM~4805473
> *hey rod the good days that car was an 88 caprice that is what pete said  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ESTA PENDEJO EL BUEY, DILE QUE ESOS DE DOS PUERTAS ARE ONLY UP TO 87 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 10:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *


THAT LOOKS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone got any pics of ICE BOXs engine bay ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when i have a good pic avail,ill post one of mine,it aint a caprice but its similar,


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE SOME 2 DOORS IN JAPAN


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE IS ONE MO


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

Are the sport mirrors the same as those on Luxory Sport MC's?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Feb 17 2006, 11:22 PM~4872488
> *Are the sport mirrors the same as those on Luxory Sport MC's?
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Feb 17 2006, 10:22 PM~4872488
> *Are the sport mirrors the same as those on Luxory Sport MC's?
> *


no the sport mirrors on the mc is a lil smaller.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Quick question for the Euro Ls head lights do you need to change the entire front piece nose or just the headlight bezels?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 25 2006, 07:52 AM~4925270
> *Quick question for the Euro Ls head lights do you need to change the entire front piece nose or just the headlight bezels?
> *


the whole front end


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 25 2006, 11:17 AM~4925483
> *the whole front end
> *


can I just use the front nose and not the fenders


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Feb 16 2006, 04:00 AM~4858709
> *HERE IS ONE MO
> *


DAMN HOMIE THAT'S FUCKIN CLEAN ANY MORE PICS FROM JAPAN


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 25 2006, 08:34 AM~4925519
> *can I just use the front nose and not the fenders
> *


yeah u need the header panel too but not fenders...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 25 2006, 12:47 PM~4926272
> *yeah u need the header panel too but not fenders...
> *


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

got my box on the road again today now im jus waitin for my tags to come in on monday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Feb 25 2006, 05:22 PM~4927407
> *got my box on the road again today now im jus waitin for my tags to come in on monday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

mines for sale again...lol 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231126


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 25 2006, 02:47 PM~4926272
> *yeah u need the header panel too but not fenders...
> *


Cool whats the header panel? is that the top pice above the radiator of what?


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 26 2006, 10:34 AM~4931357
> *Cool whats the header panel? is that the top pice above the radiator of what?
> *


the piece that is circled is the header.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I just picked up an 84 Caprice Classic 2 DOOR last weekend !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I would like to know what years have the Euro header panel? Do they still make aftermarket header panels and lights? I got to have one for my Ride. 

I plan to hit the Wrecking yards this weekend for the little things I need for the ride BUT, I would be VERY FUCK`IN HAPPY TO FINE A EURO FRONT HEADER PANEL!!!

Wish me Luck Fellas :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Feb 26 2006, 03:58 PM~4932359
> *the piece that is circled is the header.
> 
> 
> ...


thats actually a two-piece clip...its the header panel which holds the lights and the grille and the bumper filler...the part right behind the bumper


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Heres what you need... clip 4 sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243065


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## armando26 (Jul 25, 2005)

If anyone is interested...I am selling a 84 Caprice Classic with all the euro clip installed. The car is lifted with 3 pumps and 10 batteries.


----------



## armando26 (Jul 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=483173]If anyone is interested...I am selling a 84 Caprice Classic with all the euro clip installed. The car is lifted with 3 pumps and 10 batteries.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2006, 09:38 PM~4956592
> *Heres what you need... clip 4 sale
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243065
> *


that's what I figureed just wanted to make sure thank you guys.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by armando26_@Mar 2 2006, 04:47 AM~4958565
> *If anyone is interested...I am selling a 84 Caprice Classic with all the euro clip installed.  The car is lifted with 3 pumps and 10 batteries.
> *



how much? pics


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

are the 2 door and 4 door frames the same??? and are the fenders the same????


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Mar 2 2006, 06:56 PM~4962630
> *are the 2 door and 4 door frames the same??? and are the fenders the same????
> *


yep, and yep


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## MajesticsK63 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 17 2006, 11:58 PM~4872675
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## armando26 (Jul 25, 2005)

I am trying to sell it for $5,500...I Has new paint and everything to make it a Euro. I got all new emblems and wheel well moldings. New rubbers for the bumpers, grill and other stuff. I have tried to post the pic but it wont let me. I dont know if I am doing it right or its just too big to post.



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2006, 04:21 PM~4962347
> *how much? pics
> *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

You Got To Love PICK-N-PULL :biggrin: 

No work today, so off to the wrecking yard I go, and found a 88 EURO HEADER PANEL COMPLEAT (and I mean everything), CLEAN AS FUCK with a front bumper (mine has a small dent in it) for the low price of $135.00 out the door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And its the same color as my car, the Low Rider Gods are looking out for me today :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

The BEST things in life are FREE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I couldn't believe when I went to ask if they wanted to sell the car they said if I took care of the paperwork then they give me the title. They needed to get it out of the driveway. They said for some reason it wouldn't start and that it ran up until last Aug. Brought it home and tightened up the battery cables and started right up. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Man Grandma said her husband bought it for her when it was a year old and she maintained it all the time. And you can tell by the way it looks a feels. Man I can't beleive I came up like this. I wish I had the same luck with the Lottery. :biggrin: Now if I just finish my other projects then this can be touched!


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey what would the header front bumper and rear lights and bumper complete front and back euro conversion be worth? In great shape! Looking to purchase.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lucky fucker!! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Mar 3 2006, 09:14 PM~4972243
> *Hey what would the header front bumper and rear lights and bumper complete front and back euro conversion be worth?  In great shape!  Looking to purchase.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243065


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Mar 3 2006, 08:00 PM~4972140
> *The BEST things in life are FREE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I couldn't believe when I went to ask if they wanted to sell the car they said if I took care of the paperwork then they give me the title. They needed to get it out of the driveway. They said for some reason it wouldn't start and that it ran up until last Aug. Brought it home and tightened up the battery cables and started right up.  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Man Grandma said her husband bought it for her when it was a year old and she maintained it all the time. And you can tell by the way it looks a feels. Man I can't beleive I came up like this. I wish I had the same luck with the Lottery. :biggrin: Now if I just finish my other projects then this can be touched!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
YOU ARE MY NEW HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 
And YES, like he said LUCKY FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> Hey what would the header front bumper and rear lights and bumper complete front and back euro conversion be worth? In great shape! Looking to purchase.
> [/quote
> 
> If you have a Pick-N-Pull were you are at, or any self serve wrecking yard. Go there first. You will pay about half of what someone else would charge you for the same part! My 2 cents because I dont have a dime


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

what do you have to change to 90 out the rear of an impala just the tail lamps or do you also need to change a whole peice like in the header panel? Thank you in advance oh BTW








:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Mar 3 2006, 08:00 PM~4972140
> *The BEST things in life are FREE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I couldn't believe when I went to ask if they wanted to sell the car they said if I took care of the paperwork then they give me the title. They needed to get it out of the driveway. They said for some reason it wouldn't start and that it ran up until last Aug. Brought it home and tightened up the battery cables and started right up.  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Man Grandma said her husband bought it for her when it was a year old and she maintained it all the time. And you can tell by the way it looks a feels. Man I can't beleive I came up like this. I wish I had the same luck with the Lottery. :biggrin: Now if I just finish my other projects then this can be touched!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Ya I can't wait till I'm where you are with yours but in due time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Mar 4 2006, 10:09 PM~4978597
> *Ya I can't wait till I'm where you are with yours but in due time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look I know your busy with all your projects. So dont worry, I'll take care of all the paperwork and stuff to take it outta your driveway. I can come right now for it. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Mar 6 2006, 09:46 AM~4985832
> *look I know your busy with all your projects. So dont worry, I'll take care of all the paperwork and stuff to take it outta your driveway. I can come right now for it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 07:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *



When is this car coming out? How much are they charging for the conversion?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 6 2006, 09:33 AM~4985705
> *T
> T
> T
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 6 2006, 11:50 AM~4986779
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


 :cheesy: you went to az???


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

hEY wAT uP eVERYBODY??

dOES anYONE knOW whO SELLING A 1984-1987 2 dOOR cAPRICE iN sO. cALI??
i knOW tHAT aM nOT on tHA wANTED sCETION?

pUT jUST aSKING nEONE hERE wHO IS sELLING A cAR liKE tHIS??
wELL w.B.
ASAP
OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

LOOKING FOR LANDU MOLDING FOR MY 84 CAPRICE. They dont have to be super clean, I can have them fixed if needed. Anyone ?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

to run 13s do you have to grind or do they bolt right up. im thinkin about putin my 13s on the box for a while :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 6 2006, 01:50 PM~4986779
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 16 2006, 02:09 AM~5058431
> *
> *


oh shit is this "Banana Split" from the 2000 LRM "set-up of the month"????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

chrome undies


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

now i member this car fucker was super clean last time i saw this was at the last 
south gate show :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aNTDOGG760_@Mar 8 2006, 10:17 PM~5006175
> *hEY wAT uP eVERYBODY??
> 
> dOES anYONE knOW whO SELLING A 1984-1987 2 dOOR cAPRICE iN sO. cALI??
> ...



Probably but they aint fuckin with you as long as you keep typing like a retard.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 16 2006, 10:41 PM~5064936
> *now i member this car fucker was super clean last time i saw this was at the last
> south gate show :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



YUP :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Mar 15 2006, 10:04 PM~5057922
> *to run 13s do you have to grind or do they bolt right up. im thinkin about putin my 13s on the box for a while :biggrin:
> *


no grinding


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Mar 17 2006, 03:41 PM~5068718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you fresh out?


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2006, 08:34 AM~5067218
> *no grinding
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2006, 02:00 AM~5065870
> *Probably but they aint fuckin with you as long as you keep typing like a retard.
> *



y tHA fUCK u hATING oN ME 4 HOE??

u tRYING tO aCT alL hARD oVER tHA nET w/ a kEYBOARD

cOME oN wAT kINDA sHITT iS tHAT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

JUUST ADDING SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

nice new pics,bravo.


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

anyone want to sell me some of the clear side turn signal lenses?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 18 2006, 01:41 AM~5072489
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THATS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2004, 04:24 PM~2012826
> *WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...


TTT for the topic starter, and all the clean rides that followed.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NOT NEW JUST FIXED THE LIGHTING.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 17 2006, 11:53 PM~5072558
> *:biggrin:
> *


got any more pix of the truck in the background.thats was its last show


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 20 2006, 11:25 AM~5086411
> *NOT NEW JUST FIXED THE LIGHTING.
> 
> 
> ...


NO SHIT! thats the one you were talking about? Clean uffin: itll look even better when its done.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85CADDYFIED_@Mar 19 2006, 08:01 PM~5082219
> *anyone want to sell me some of the clear side turn signal lenses?
> *


for the 87-90 clip??? sure i will $125 shipped  pm me for info


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Mar 20 2006, 12:34 PM~5086451
> *got any more pix of the truck in the background.thats was its last show
> *



ya that broke  but he is putting another one together :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 17 2006, 09:13 PM~5071794
> *
> *


Anymore pics of this car?? I want to paint my other box a pale or corona cream color. I think this is a stock paint job. I saw an 87' orignal with this yellow.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 20 2006, 11:38 AM~5086479
> *NO SHIT! thats the one you were talking about? Clean uffin: itll look even better when its done.
> *


Yeah thanks homie. I need to finish the upgrades in the interior and then move to the undercarriage. My homie in the club is gonna work on some molded a-arms for me and a new rearend cuz this ones bent. I hope it comes out clean, then it'll all eventually go to chrome.


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

just got my sunroof put in...


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

Dats da shit!!!!!! What size moon you put in?


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

its suposed to be a 44" but it measures at 43 3/4"???


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

that looks good!!!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Check out this 2-door Caprice. We are giving it away at our car show this year. 5th Annual Midwest Showdown - June 11th - Gateway International Raceway - St. Louis. More info in Shows and Events Forum - 5th Annual Midwest Showdown.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

My first lolo, 79 impala landau back in 86-87. old school................


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

no homie the grey and purple f-150 at the banning show.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 20 2006, 04:14 PM~5088529
> *just got my sunroof put in...
> *


Damn Homie your shits clean!!! Can I ask you what color that is? It looks like the Lincoln Pearl White. Shit Has Japan asked to buy it yet?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD . :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 22 2006, 12:41 AM~5097069
> *Damn Homie your shits clean!!! Can I ask you what color that is? It looks like the Lincoln Pearl White. Shit Has Japan asked to buy it yet?
> *


thanks....the paint color is the escalade pearl white. I got alot of offers for the car but I aint ready to sell it yet.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 22 2006, 07:50 AM~5098488
> *thanks....the paint color is the escalade pearl white. I got alot of offers for the car but I aint ready to sell it yet.
> *


Ok cool. The color combo with the interior and plastics looks really good. I'm not into Kandies that much unless its a full on radical. So I like all pearl or stock pearl or metallic colors with ghost patterns and pinstriping. Leafing is tight too but way burned out. I got a second box that I want to paint Ivory Parchment metallic by Lincoln but its a grip cuz its a tri-coat. We'll see what happens. Do you by chance have any extra landau room trims?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 20 2006, 06:40 PM~5089020
> *its suposed to be a 44" but it measures at 43 3/4"???
> *


yup that's a 44''


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 20 2006, 03:23 PM~5087177
> *Anymore pics of this car?? I want to paint my other box a pale or corona cream color. I think this is a stock paint job. I saw an 87' orignal with this yellow.
> *


this is the only other i have


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 20 2006, 11:14 PM~5088529
> *just got my sunroof put in...
> *



who did and how much??? :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 22 2006, 01:10 PM~5099796
> *..
> *



looks good loco :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah that bitch looks bad!!


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

any one got pics of tops chopped lower :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

SHOW IN DALLAS TEXAS 3/19/2006


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 22 2006, 02:08 PM~5099773
> *this is the only other i have
> 
> 
> ...



for some reason Im not feeling E&G grilles on box caprices but they look hard on caddys. I love the look of a brand new chrome caprice stock grille and euro lights.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

could anyone use a set of 80's Landau trim and emblems?
PM me


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 22 2006, 08:56 PM~5101954
> *SHOW IN  DALLAS TEXAS 3/19/2006
> *


JUST ONE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 22 2006, 06:56 PM~5101954
> *SHOW IN  DALLAS TEXAS 3/19/2006
> *


WELL WELL WELL LOOKS FUCKING CLEAN FIDEL


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 


[attachmentid=513770]
[attachmentid=513773]
[attachmentid=513776]


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

ne body selling a 1984-1987 2dr caprice in so. cali 
hit me up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 24 2006, 11:19 AM~5112073
> *T
> T
> T
> *


BUMP


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 25 2006, 09:15 AM~5116771
> *BUMP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 25 2006, 07:15 AM~5116771
> *BUMP
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

ne body have a 2 door caprice in so. cali??


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 22 2006, 10:57 PM~5102314
> *:0
> [attachmentid=513770]
> [attachmentid=513773]
> ...


love them copper rims  nice ride to by the way


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

Ne Has A 1984-1987 2 Door Chev. Caprice In So. Cali???


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aNTDOGG760_@Apr 5 2006, 05:58 PM~5186725
> *Ne Has A 1984-1987 2 Door Chev. Caprice In So. Cali???
> *



shit this shit is getting old :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## aNTDOGG760 (Dec 30, 2005)

Ne Has A 1984-1987 2 Door Chev. Caprice In So. Cali???


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 5 2006, 07:32 PM~5187237
> *shit this shit is getting old  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


he has been taken care of...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 17 2006, 11:37 PM~5072451
> *JUUST ADDING SOME MORE :biggrin:
> *


BAD ASS CAPRICE!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 16 2006, 03:18 PM~5253833
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Apr 16 2006, 11:06 PM~5257023
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: almost :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 18 2006, 12:18 AM~5263523
> *:biggrin: almost :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

so do 13s slip right on the caprices or do you have to grind the calipers or add spacers...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 23 2006, 01:54 PM~5297160
> *so do 13s slip right on the caprices or do you have to grind the calipers or add spacers...
> *


yes


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 20 2006, 05:14 PM~5088529
> *just got my sunroof put in...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 24 2006, 07:59 PM~5306384
> *yes
> *


yes,slipright on,or yes, add spacers or gind?  :dunno:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 6 2006, 07:49 AM~5380493
> *yes,slipright on,or yes, add spacers or gind?   :dunno:
> *


i know huh? "yes" what?

you do need to grind the calipers for 13s, maybe spacers, although I chose to grind.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 6 2006, 10:50 AM~4986779
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


NICE.!!!!! :0


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@May 6 2006, 11:00 AM~5381088
> *i know huh? "yes" what?
> 
> you do need to grind the calipers for 13s, maybe spacers, although I chose to grind.
> *


yeah i had to do that shit on my cadi i chose to go with the spacers...

someone on here has a87 landua and said his 13s jus slipped on, only one way to find out i guess.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 23 2006, 01:54 PM~5297160
> *so do 13s slip right on the caprices or do you have to grind the calipers or add spacers...
> *




my caprice has 11 inch rotors and 13's fit right on no issues what so ever...

maybe the ones that you have to run spacers and grind the calipers on are the 12 inch rotor caprices....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 6 2006, 01:17 PM~5381552
> *my caprice has 11 inch rotors and 13's fit right on no issues what so ever...
> 
> maybe the ones that you have to run spacers and grind the calipers on are the 12 inch rotor caprices....
> *


IF YOUR BOLT PATTERN IS 5X4.75 YES THE WILL SLIP RIGHT ON
IF IT'S 5X5 YOU GOTTA GRIND


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnieAZ_@Feb 7 2006, 07:58 PM~4798779
> *For Guam 707 - Hey Che'lu check out the post topic Islanders CC California The Caprice in there is my cousin's -
> Here is a pic of it for you to check out
> [attachmentid=452997]
> *


Hafa!!! Looks Nice!!


----------



## armando26 (Jul 25, 2005)

I was able to put 13" on my 2 door but I did have to grind. Not alot but just around the corners. I think that wagons came with 12" rotors and really large drums in the rear.


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

Polk County Single Pump 10 Batteries
Still Under Construction


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

MAY 22 COMMIN SOON, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PREMERE ISSUE OF TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING MAGAZINE..... 
GOT BUY YOU A COUPLE ISSUES, THERE 2 DIFFERENT COVERS FOR THE FIRST ISSUE....

BETTER YET SUBSCRIBE TO IT, SHOW THEM SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT THE MAGAZINES GONNA BEE OFF THE HOOK....

FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD CARS SHOT OUTSIDE GET 6 PAGES AND THE ONES SHOT IN THE STUDIO GET 12 PAGES....NOW THATS OFF THE HOOK AND SHOWIN SOME LOVE TO THEY OWNERS OF THE FINE RYDES BEING FEATURED IN THER NEW VENTURE


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 22 2006, 05:56 PM~5101954
> *SHOW IN  DALLAS TEXAS 3/19/2006
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

TTTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

whats the difference in the 80-83 coupes and the 84-90 coupes. I see people on here looking for specifically the 84-90 models?? Any help?? They look identical to me but im no expert. The dash is different i think, but not sure what else.


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

There is my first car 1977 caprice classic just copped a few weeks ago i have a project thread check it out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry5429301
I need a whole new interior and i just ordered a full updated wire harness so i can add a dvd player and indash tv which are also coming in the mail


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

Bump for 2doors


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

Dont let the 2 doors go down a page keep it at the top


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok its got the same style layout as a caprice and its a 2dr


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

anyone know who makes this grill?


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 24 2006, 02:51 AM~5485443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x 2


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 5 2006, 10:20 AM~5554674
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## westown (Dec 15, 2005)

This is a tight ass fest i just bought a 4 door but now i think im gonna give it to my lil bro and buy a 2 door uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i love this pic, i wish i would have kept my 2door now  
i had all the parts to make it nice, just wouldnt have time to mess with it for over a year, plus i was hurting for a truck at the time


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 24 2006, 01:51 AM~5485443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not 100%, but i think its made by trendz


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 5 2006, 09:20 AM~5554674
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT IS SAN JO NOR CAL TOP CAPRICE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

NO ONE HAS ANYMORE PICS OF 2DR CAPRICES COMMON FOLKS


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

*damn that's clean.*


----------



## capslock (Jun 14, 2006)

heres my 87 caprice coupe. 









picking it up this saturday.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capslock_@Jun 15 2006, 01:02 PM~5612401
> *heres my 87 caprice coupe.
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: cant see pic


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

man those are nice


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

[/quote]


*I would have liked to post the bulid, but I dont have a clue how to work the camera, or post for that matter. This is a cut and paste job from the San Jose Cunningham BBQ. Thanks Coast One for getting the moldings from King of Rims, And thanks for having them in the first place KING! :thumbsup: 

I call her - OLD SCHOOL 84 - It works for me :biggrin: *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

>


I would have liked to post the bulid, but I dont have a clue how to work the camera, or post for that matter. This is a cut and paste job from the San Jose Cunningham BBQ. Thanks Coast One for getting the moldings from King of Rims, And thanks for having them in the first place KING!
[/quote]

what mouldings did you get?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Rear window molding. It was the only thing missing from the car when I bought it. I thought it would not be a problem finding some, but there is only FUCKIN 4 DOORS IN THE JUNK YARDS UP HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

^^am I mistaken, or does that box have cross lace on it?? If so, gimme a better pic please


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jun 15 2006, 05:34 PM~5614071
> *^^am I mistaken, or does that box have cross lace on it??  If so, gimme a better pic please
> *


*Yes it has a set of 13x7 72 spoke crosslaced ZENITHS with 2 wing knox-offs. Its the first set of Z`s I bought back in 1985. And they are stamped on the back of each hub: ZENITH WIRE WHEEL, CAMPBELL CALIFORNIA. I also have another set for my 66 RAG-TOP tooooo. :biggrin: *


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4aRc598MXU


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 16 2006, 08:17 PM~5620604
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4aRc598MXU
> *



no offense..but anyone can do a fuckin burnout on wet roads with little ass wheels....that was pretty lame :uh:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

my 87 2dr real euro clip caprice,..just a street car,...got 'ur done three weeks ago,..and took three weeks to build!!!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Jun 16 2006, 10:33 PM~5621230
> *no offense..but anyone can do a fuckin burnout on wet roads with little ass wheels....that was pretty lame :uh:
> *


not my ride ,2dr caprice looked clean , so i posted it

THIS IZ MINEZ!!!


----------



## capslock (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 15 2006, 12:03 PM~5612410
> *:dunno: cant see pic
> *



my bad.. heres the pic.. 87 caprice coupe landua..


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Will the interior of a 4 door caprice fit perfect on a 2 door?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 17 2006, 01:09 PM~5623533
> *Will the interior of a 4 door caprice fit perfect on a 2 door?
> *


 ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 17 2006, 02:09 PM~5623533
> *Will the interior of a 4 door caprice fit perfect on a 2 door?
> *


should be the same except, rear seat is rounded off, also u would have to make the seats fold :uh:  not positive?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jun 17 2006, 12:22 AM~5621437
> *my 87 2dr real euro clip caprice,..just a street car,...got 'ur done three weeks ago,..and took three weeks to build!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!! AND YOU BUILT IT QUICK :0


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2006, 02:04 AM~5626346
> *BEAUTIFUL!! AND YOU BUILT IT QUICK  :0
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jun 17 2006, 06:22 PM~5621437
> *my 87 2dr real euro clip caprice,..just a street car,...got 'ur done three weeks ago,..and took three weeks to build!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


clean car can we see in the trunk!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 17 2006, 10:18 PM~5625429
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS?
> *


I'm afraid so  I bought a clean '87 Caprice 2 door with the Euro clip :0 But the interior is all missing :angry: But i found a 4 door with tight ass interior and i'm just wondering if it would work :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

.......................


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 18 2006, 08:28 PM~5629439
> *I'm afraid so  I bought a clean '87 Caprice 2 door with the Euro clip :0 But the interior is all missing :angry: But i found a 4 door with tight ass interior and i'm just wondering if it would work :uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Its safe to say that the door panels will not WORK (to small). And like the man said, you are going to have a problem because the front seats do not fold down to let someone get into the back seat. And I dont see the carpets working because they might be to short to fit under the seal plate molding, but I am not sure about that one?

Now you might be able to remove the skins from the 4 door seats and install them on to the 2 door seats, but that is a something I have not tryed? GOOD LUCK FELLOW BOX OWNER


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 20 2006, 06:14 PM~5088529
> *just got my sunroof put in...
> *


im feeling this box


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave: caprice fever


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Jun 21 2006, 10:27 PM~5647984
> *im feeling this box
> *


I'm redoing the whole car...I'll post pics later


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 22 2006, 10:05 PM~5654126
> *I'm redoing the whole car...I'll post pics later
> *


ARE U CHANGING THE KOLOR?? I DO NOT SEE ANYTHING WRONG  THE MUTHAFUCKA IS HARD


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

wrong pic.....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

what year did they stop making Coupes Caprices?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^87, last year, pretty limited run.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jun 17 2006, 01:22 AM~5621437
> *my 87 2dr real euro clip caprice,..just a street car,...got 'ur done three weeks ago,..and took three weeks to build!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good brother!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 21 2006, 09:02 PM~5647845
> *Its safe to say that the door panels will not WORK (to small). And like the man said, you are going to have a problem because the front seats do not fold down to let someone get into the back seat. And I dont see the carpets working because they might be to short to fit under the seal plate molding, but I am not sure about that one?
> 
> Now you might be able to remove the skins from the 4 door seats and install them on to the 2 door seats, but that is a something I have not tryed? GOOD LUCK FELLOW BOX OWNER
> *


actually the front seats the same, the only difference is inside the seat. you need to swap out the the plate that keeps it from folding forward and replace it with one from a two door. but i guess its a lot of work... :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2006, 08:52 AM~5656237
> *actually the front seats the same, the only difference is inside the seat. you need to swap out the the plate that keeps it from folding forward and replace it with one from a two door. but i guess its a lot of work... :biggrin:
> *


 DAMM, I JUST LEARNED SOMETHING NEW!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

..............


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

anybody need some interior?? i got shortymacks old interior. white vinyl original pattern. i was gonna stick it in my car but i decided to go another color. if someones interested $500 firm.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Any new pics of 2 doors?


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

under full reconstrution  

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









hopefully be done by the super show.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jul 6 2006, 08:45 PM~5728634
> *under full reconstrution
> 
> 
> ...



man thought it was done already


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 6 2006, 09:55 PM~5728694
> *man thought it was done already
> *


gotta love the hold ups at the chrome shops it got stuff out in cali and in town  
heres my engine....


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

>


*I would have liked to post the bulid, but I dont have a clue how to work the camera, or post for that matter. This is a cut and paste job from the San Jose Cunningham BBQ. Thanks Coast One for getting the moldings from King of Rims, And thanks for having them in the first place KING! :thumbsup: 

I call her - OLD SCHOOL 84 - It works for me :biggrin: *
[/quote]

cool bro glad you could use them


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

nice pics from dockweiler and woodley park Lopez


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 6 2006, 09:55 PM~5729101
> *nice pics from dockweiler and woodley park Lopez
> *


no son mi pics i took them form another post :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Just got the car striped by Angelo, Ill try to get ahold of a homie to see if he can post up the new look. 

Family first, ride second. My sister needs me after the loss of her son, so I have no time for the ride as of now. But when time allows, Im going to lift the ride on a 3 pump set-up with a Hydro-Air dump in the front and deltas in the rear running on 6 group 31 battarys. And I may want to add a little chrome undies after seeing 81 Hussle at the BBQ in San Jo  *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 7 2006, 08:05 AM~5730847
> *no son mi pics i took them form another post  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

My 87 caprice coupe


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jul 6 2006, 08:45 PM~5728634
> *under full reconstrution
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats going to be one CLEAN ASS RIDE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

got a 86 landau up for sale right now in BC if anyones looking for one

http://vancouver.craigslist.org/car/180800481.html


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hundredxsbetter_@Jul 9 2006, 12:03 AM~5739571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Somebody finally posted a pic of a Euro'ed 77-79  . Looks nice


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Isn't there some guy on here doing a fleetwood qtr window conversion on a 2 door box?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

There's a few people doing it.  Here's the one Bowtie did:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 12 2006, 11:41 PM~5764509
> *yup thats me :biggrin:*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 13 2006, 06:16 AM~5765444
> *There's a few people doing it.   Here's the one Bowtie did:
> 
> 
> ...



i was the first to have this done on a caprice :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 13 2006, 09:26 AM~5766410
> *yup thats me  :biggrin:
> *


*Thats not a bad IDEA. Would you happen to have any before & after pics? If so, I just might want to try it this winter on my box.* :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 13 2006, 09:32 AM~5766442
> *i was the first to have this done on a caprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

just put some 13 on my daily caprice today. looks alot better now i just need to do the rest of the work :uh: . should be easy tho just surface rust nothing rotted thru


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Jul 15 2006, 04:27 PM~5779165
> *just put some 13 on my daily caprice today. looks alot better now i just need to do the rest of the work :uh: . should be easy tho just surface rust nothing rotted thru
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck with the Box :thumbsup: And remember if you want the Euro front end, wait untill Pick-n-Pull has the 1/2 price day! :biggrin: $75.00 compleat!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 17 2006, 05:47 PM~5790376
> *Good Luck with the Box  :thumbsup:  And remember if you want the Euro front end, wait untill Pick-n-Pull has the 1/2 price day!  :biggrin: $75.00 compleat!!!!
> *


it will get eurod unless i sell it


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is my '86 Landau. I will start tearing it apart next week.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

man...i dont even want to take mine out of the garage after seeing all these cleanass coupes


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

hey westside rider you ever get that title 4 that box


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jul 17 2006, 08:41 PM~5791516
> *hey westside rider you ever get that title 4 that box
> *


Nope just a bill of sale


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

I got the landau trim


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jul 17 2006, 08:44 PM~5791536
> *I got the landau trim
> *


 :0 Where are you located at? I have all the trim for this one but it is all messed up :angry: .


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

Idaho


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jul 17 2006, 08:47 PM~5791566
> *Idaho
> *


Are you going to the Idaho falls show this Saturday?


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

is it a big show last time we went they were weak will see


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jul 17 2006, 08:44 PM~5791536
> *I got the landau trim
> *


Who much you want for them?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2006, 10:10 AM~5724885
> *Any new pics of 2 doors?
> *












wut u think??????


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 18 2006, 08:22 PM~5798875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this out again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 20 2006, 01:40 PM~5810747
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



IM WORKIN ON IT, GONNA TRY 2 HAVE IT READY FOR SLM SHOW IN SAN JO. SPT.3


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

found this one in another topic .....>>>>>>>>> click on pic to make it bigger


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 26 2006, 12:16 AM~5843926
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 26 2006, 12:19 AM~5843935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 26 2006, 08:50 AM~5845326
> *
> 
> 
> *



don't remind me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 26 2006, 11:16 PM~5849975
> *don't remind me
> *


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone in here need a 77-79 rear window? I was at the junkyard today, they got a new one in. Looks perfect, not chips or anything. I'm in the Cincy area, so keep that in mind for shipping.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Jul 30 2006, 08:31 AM~5867938
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a damn shame :nono:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

TTMFT....................


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 31 2006, 06:43 AM~5873476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 3-WHEEL!!!!!! THAT FUCKERS HIGH.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 31 2006, 08:43 AM~5873476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 31 2006, 08:43 AM~5873476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasent this Ray's from the 818 MAJESTICS?
Thats Nice!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I might sell my '86 Landau :0


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 31 2006, 10:57 AM~5873843
> *Wasent this Ray's from the 818 MAJESTICS?
> Thats Nice!
> *


  A lot of changes since then-A lot more in the works! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:33 AM~5874383
> *  A lot of changes since then-A lot more in the works!  :biggrin:
> *


I see that!
Like I said,It looks clean homie!I like it!
Im really liking that grill!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 31 2006, 12:40 PM~5874435
> *I see that!
> Like I said,It looks clean homie!I like it!
> Im really liking that grill!
> *



Thanks!!  

There are a lot of clean ass boxes in this topic!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Heres mine, except now its primered, new 13's with a new centerpiece with the club name engraved.....


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 31 2006, 08:18 AM~5873631
> *dam thats nice.
> *




Beautiful Caprice..........Hope to do mine like that in a couple of months.......


http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid2...d4/edc8c73c.jpg


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

good thing i didnt sell my caprice after all..........but i need parts. anybody know where i can get parts for the caprice.........


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

twins caprice is the best looking caprice ever built..!


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jul 31 2006, 02:46 PM~5876242
> *twins caprice is the best looking caprice ever built..!
> 
> 
> ...




anymore pics........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

shit, i got 96 four door needs tranny i think.. :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

MOBBIN'


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 2 2006, 08:48 AM~5887706
> *
> *


ROD YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD, BETTER WITH OUT THE VINYL AND BEST WITH THE PLAQUE UP- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , YOU KNOW WHICH ONE VATO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Aug 2 2006, 07:53 AM~5887734
> *ROD YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD, BETTER WITH OUT THE VINYL AND BEST WITH THE PLAQUE UP- :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: , YOU KNOW WHICH ONE VATO
> *


 :cheesy: soon bro, just gotta talk to Gil and Frank


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

The caddy side moldings are a must for the 2dr. box these days.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4214422
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree!
I love them with the Dash and pillow seats also!


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jul 31 2006, 12:09 AM~5872575
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

This is nice. Guy who did it knew what he was doing, panels and frame matching :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 3 2006, 04:05 AM~5894205
> *This is nice. Guy who did it knew what he was doing, panels and frame matching  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Just put some new wheels on my 77...



:biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

It's my daily driver.


----------



## Hundredxsbetter (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 4 2006, 08:03 PM~5905488
> *It's my daily driver.
> 
> 
> *


Thats clean..... wish I had rockers for mine! :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I hope to get one real soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

A LIL FUN FROM MY HOMIES WEDDING. LEAVING CHURCH.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i want to hide my car after seeing these


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 8 2006, 03:37 PM~5926827
> *A LIL FUN FROM MY HOMIES WEDDING. LEAVING CHURCH.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn that shit is clean foo uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 8 2006, 04:37 PM~5926827
> *A LIL FUN FROM MY HOMIES WEDDING. LEAVING CHURCH.
> 
> 
> ...


thats yours?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS COAST! :biggrin: WORKING ON GETTING A NEW SET OF POWDERED COATED FRONT SPOKES. SENDING THE PAINT SAMPLE TOMARROW. ALREADY GOT MY CHEVY BOWTIE CHIPS PAINTED TO MATCH.

THATS MINE KUSTOMBUILDER! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 8 2006, 05:51 PM~5927291
> *THANKS COAST! :biggrin:
> 
> THATS MINE KB!
> *


dam fred.nice ride.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ANY BODY OUT THERE INTRESTED IN CADDY PANNELS W/ ROCKERS ALREADY MADE FOR 2DR CAPRICE. EVEN HAVE DIGITAL DASH W/ ALL THE INTERIOR FROM CADDY ALL PILLOW SEATS , AND LANDAU TRIMMING. I'LL BE POSTING PICTURES UP SOON. (909)6283690 IF YOU WANNA SEE ANY PICTURES OF THE PANNELS GO TO PAGE 22 OF THIS TOPIC AND YOU WILL SEE THE GREEN CAPRICE W/ TAN PANNELS.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^May need the landua trim.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

what up :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 8 2006, 08:22 AM~4801942
> *HOW BOUT THIS  :0
> *


what ever happen to this car?????????????????????


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 31 2006, 10:33 AM~5874383
> *  A lot of changes since then-A lot more in the works!  :biggrin:
> *


 you changed more then just the rims and grill?????????
post some new with the new changes i'd like to cee 
how it looks !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

here are 2 more pics i found


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

for sale i want to get at least 800. good parts car. the motor is shot still runs but not for long. want to get rid of the whole car complete. saturday it will go to pick n pull if no one wants it.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Aug 15 2006, 06:00 PM~5975430
> *for sale i want to get at least 800. good parts car. the motor is shot still runs but not for long. want to get rid of the whole car complete. saturday it will go to pick n pull if no one wants it.
> 
> 
> ...


Pick-N-Pull pays what, maybe $500.00? Or do they pay more?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Aug 15 2006, 06:00 PM~5975430
> *for sale i want to get at least 800. good parts car. the motor is shot still runs but not for long. want to get rid of the whole car complete. saturday it will go to pick n pull if no one wants it.
> 
> 
> ...


i'll give you whatever the pay you for it pick and pull maybe $200????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Aug 15 2006, 07:00 PM~5975430
> *for sale i want to get at least 800. good parts car. the motor is shot still runs but not for long. want to get rid of the whole car complete. saturday it will go to pick n pull if no one wants it.
> 
> 
> ...


is tat with the rims?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Aug 15 2006, 06:00 PM~5975430
> *for sale i want to get at least 800. good parts car. the motor is shot still runs but not for long. want to get rid of the whole car complete. saturday it will go to pick n pull if no one wants it.
> 
> 
> ...


shit ive seen so many good cars go to pick in pull and the most ive ever seen any one get is 80 bucks.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG RAYY_@Aug 13 2006, 02:15 AM~5956704
> *you changed more then just the rims and grill?????????
> post some new with the new changes i'd like to cee
> how it looks !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



This was the first change I made at the beginning of the year when I got it back here. I'll keep the pics coming soon.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 16 2006, 01:49 AM~5977642
> *i'll give you whatever the pay you for it pick and pull maybe $200????
> *


 :banghead: I WISH I WAS IN '' L.A '' RIGTH NOW .


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice rides.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Aug 15 2006, 06:00 PM~5975430
> *for sale i want to get at least 800. good parts car. the motor is shot still runs but not for long. want to get rid of the whole car complete. saturday it will go to pick n pull if no one wants it.
> 
> 
> ...


*$250.00 throw on the stocks and I will pick it up this weekend after Blvd Nights* *PM me if your interested*


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

*hey - need info on the follwoing:

what year models / engine type caprices had a discbrake rearend?

anybody able to give me some detail about that? Wanna do a rear
end swap *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 18 2006, 07:47 AM~5993143
> *hey - need info on the follwoing:
> 
> what year models / engine type caprices had a discbrake rearend?
> ...


94-96 had rear disc


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 17 2006, 12:40 AM~5984238
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats the #1 2 door box to me


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Thought I'd post a few more pics of my daily 77...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

tt :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 19 2006, 02:43 AM~5999434
> *thats the #1 2 door box to me
> *


it's for sale 14,500 obo


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF TRANNY GOES IN A 1985 CAPRICE WITH A 305 V8?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: ANYONE SELLING ONE IN THE EAST COAST HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF TRANNY GOES IN A 1985 CAPRICE WITH A 305 V8?*


mine has a 7004r, but it was replaced I got it, not sure if it is original.


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 23 2006, 06:14 PM~6028131
> *mine has a 7004r, but it was replaced I got it, not sure if it is original.
> *


THATS WHAT I JUST GOT TO PUT IN MINE BUT I WASNT SURE WHAT THE STOCK TRANNY IS!


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 23 2006, 06:14 PM~6028131
> *mine has a 7004r, but it was replaced I got it, not sure if it is original.
> *


DID YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR DRIVE SHAFT?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Aug 23 2006, 03:58 PM~6027319
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF TRANNY GOES IN A 1985 CAPRICE WITH A 305 V8?
> *


I have the 700R4 in my box (1984) with overdrive. It came stock in my ride with a 305 V8 gutless wounder motor!!!  But who cares, I SLOW RIDE ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Aug 23 2006, 03:58 PM~6027319
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF TRANNY GOES IN A 1985 CAPRICE WITH A 305 V8?
> *


a th200c


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *DID YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR DRIVE SHAFT?*


Like I said, it was in before I got it. Mines a Landua, don't know if they had different trannys.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: ANYONE SELLING ONE IN THE EAST COAST HIT ME UP :biggrin: 


PM ME WITH INFO


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 13 2006, 09:32 AM~5766442
> *i was the first to have this done on a caprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 wehat it look like finished ?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 27 2006, 01:57 PM~6053579
> *wehat  it look like  finished ?
> *


homie is still working on it. here's his build up pics  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=194139


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

For my homie...


Tequila Negra


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats it for now :biggrin: 

For more on Tequila Negra go to www.vgpinc.com  

Feel free to post them here...i'm to lazy here and anywhere else


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Tequila Negra is nice.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What up? Fellow box owners :cheesy:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

THE ICE BOX.....PORTLAND OR. UCE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 28 2006, 08:05 AM~6058265
> *For my homie...
> Tequila Negra
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN, FIDEL AIN'T FUCKIN' AROUND OUT THERE IN DALLAS, TELL YOU WHAT THOUGH, I KNOW YOU MISS L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 28 2006, 05:38 PM~6060908
> *:0 DAMN, FIDEL AIN'T FUCKIN' AROUND OUT THERE IN DALLAS, TELL YOU WHAT THOUGH, I KNOW YOU MISS L.A. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS TRU. BUT I WILL SEE YOU IN '' LAS VAGAS'' :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 29 2006, 08:53 PM~6069798
> *:biggrin: THATS TRU. BUT I WILL SEE YOU IN '' LAS VAGAS''  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 30 2006, 10:03 PM~6077022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Chill`in at the King of the Streets Hop in San Jo. I put a shit load of miles on "Old School 84" this summer! Its a Street`er and thats what she dose, Hit the Streets :thumbsup: *

Photo by D-Cheese.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 31 2006, 11:04 AM~6079104
> *Chill`in at the King of the Streets Hop in San Jo. I put a shit load of miles on "Old School 84" this summer! Its a Street`er and thats what she dose, Hit the Streets :thumbsup:
> 
> Photo by D-Cheese.
> *


is it cut ?


----------



## ckspimpala79 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anybody on here own the 77-79's with the Euro Clip? I saw pics of two on here, one orange and one burgundy.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Sep 4 2006, 01:06 PM~6101748
> *is it cut ?
> *



Its cut BUT, I still have to install the pumps. Im running a 3 pump set-up. 1 to the front and 2 to the rear. My battary racks, all switches, ground cut-off & hose`s are in. Not to sure of spring configuartion. Full stack for the hop, or 5 turns to lay on the ground? 

This is the last thing to do, so I want to do it once, not twice! I really need to get back on my 66 rag-Top for next year. Old School 84 was a quick`ie while I was out of work because of a knee operation. Board ass HELL, needed something to ride for the summer events, and know a thing or to about building a ride on a budget!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 5 2006, 10:04 AM~6107085
> *Its cut BUT, I still have to install the pumps. Im running a 3 pump set-up. 1 to the front and 2 to the rear. My battary racks, all switches, ground cut-off & hose`s are  in. Not to sure of spring configuartion. Full stack for the hop, or 5 turns to lay on the ground?
> 
> This is the last thing to do, so I want to do it once, not twice! I really need to get back on my 66 rag-Top for next year. Old School 84 was a quick`ie while I was out of work because of a knee operation. Board ass HELL, needed something to ride for the summer events, and know a thing or to about building a ride on a budget!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL .. AND GOOD LUCK ON IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FUCKIN WASTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 6 2006, 10:28 AM~6115366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I hope its a CLOWN driving that ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 6 2006, 04:37 PM~6118292
> *I hope its a CLOWN driving that ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's Big Bird :biggrin: 


real caprices


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What transmission did an '85 with an 305 4 BBL come with?


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

What color is that??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 10 2006, 07:47 PM~6144991
> *What transmission did an '85 with an 305 4 BBL come with?
> *


700r4


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

talked to the owner of Ice Box yesterday thinking about selling it


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 13 2006, 09:32 AM~5766442
> *i was the first to have this done on a caprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do you use the caddy interior panel in the back also or leave it how it is


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*It would be nice if WE could get some CLOSE-UP pics of the Caddie side glass on the Box. :scrutinize: PLEASE :biggrin: *


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 6 2006, 09:32 PM~6120462
> *it's Big Bird :biggrin:
> real caprices
> 
> ...


THE TWO TONE CHEVY GETTING A COMPLETE MAKEOVER SOON :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

anyone got landau trim for sale


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Sep 23 2006, 01:17 PM~6230935
> *anyone got landau trim for sale
> *


final fantacy has some


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: tt :biggrin:


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Sep 23 2006, 07:17 PM~6230935
> *anyone got landau trim for sale
> *


ive got some. hit me up


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 7 2004, 04:24 PM~2012826
> *WELL SINCE OUR 2DR POST GOT DELETED LETS START IT AGAIN.
> HERE IS MINE
> 
> ...


That's clean! :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Sep 29 2006, 04:10 PM~6273060
> *That's clean! :biggrin:
> *


 Hell Yea it is!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Would anyone happen to know how much the stretch is on the a-arms of the car above? 1/2, 3/4, 1", 1 1/4" ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 4 2006, 01:16 PM~6305491
> *Hell Yea it is!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Would anyone happen to know how much the stretch is on the a-arms of the car above? 1/2, 3/4, 1", 1 1/4" ?
> *


:biggrin:

havent seen fred on here in a while... :dunno:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Fred!!!!!!!!! were you at????????????? :scrutinize: *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS UP HOMIES? THEIR 1-1/2" EXTENSIONS.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 10 2006, 02:07 AM~6338521
> *WHATS UP HOMIES? THEIR 1-1/2" EXTENSIONS.
> *


Now thats what Im talking about, SHAIRING INFORMATION with fello BOX OWNERS.:thumbsup:


----------



## pecks (Jun 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pecks (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pecks_@Oct 11 2006, 09:43 PM~6350757
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that's sweet


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Sep 14 2006, 04:04 PM~6174948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that 5th wheel


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 14 2006, 04:24 AM~6366339
> *i like that 5th wheel
> *


and the caddy euro panels


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MY HOMIE PEWEE'S REPPIN LANCASTER :biggrin: 




















SORRY FOR THE BLURRY PICS, CAMERA PHONE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 13 2006, 10:11 PM~6366544
> *DESERT DREAMS C.C.
> 
> *


You got any pics of that Caddy parked behind the caprice?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

at the gas station on washington blvd and normandie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 18 2006, 07:56 PM~6397518
> *You got any pics of that Caddy parked behind the caprice?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284553
check out DESERT DREAMS .C.C to see the orange caddy


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*DAMM, There is some SICK ASS BOXES Down South!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

COUPE BOXES ARE THE SHIT...TO BAD IT'S HARD TO FIND THEM IN DECENT CONDITION DOWN HERE.. uffin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

i want to sell my box click bartman to see 661 212 7748


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

HERES MINE........IM NOT DONE WITH IT........STILL NEED TO PUT IN THE PUMPS.........BUT HERES A LITTLE SOMETHING.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 18 2006, 08:04 PM~6397575
> *
> 
> 
> ...





hey quey those look like my pics i took :uh: lol


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Question? How much is a C-kit? And were can I get one?*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

my 2 door


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

I need a hood........anybody know where i can get one.......oh and the weather strips from the door also.....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 25 2006, 08:32 AM~6440349
> *hey quey those look like my pics i took  :uh: lol
> *


 :biggrin:  sorry bro you snooze, you loose :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for the pics


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 25 2006, 11:46 AM~6441872
> *my 2 door
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: phuck looks good


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by splintgcc956_@Oct 25 2006, 02:30 PM~6443225
> *I need a hood........anybody know where i can get one.......oh and the weather strips from the door also.....
> *


www.weathersripspecial.com
for the weatherstrip and the hood from a 4 dr will work so check a wrecking yard


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 25 2006, 04:15 PM~6443996
> *www.weathersripspecial.com
> for the weatherstrip and the hood from a 4 dr will work so check a wrecking yard
> *



it will.....I know the hood, but isnt the weathertrip to small on a 4 dr than a 2 dr.......or you have to modify it.......


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by splintgcc956_@Oct 25 2006, 04:52 PM~6444214
> *it will.....I know the hood, but isnt the weathertrip to small on a 4 dr than a 2 dr.......or you have to modify it.......
> *


they sell the one for the 2dr


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I got new wearthstrips (Doors & Trunk) from JC whitney (www.jcwhitney.com) I also got my carpet kit and doorbelt weatherstripping & window channels to.

There prices are KILLER, and if they have something on back order that will take extra time then usual, they will give you a $20.00 rebate Plus the 10 persent off you get on your 1st order!!!

I bulid on a budget, so when Im done playing with a car. I can still sell it and make my money back with that lil-something on the top :thumbsup: 

These guys save me money! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 25 2006, 10:14 PM~6443989
> *:cheesy: phuck looks good
> *


thanks  

if anybody knows where i can get a hood ornament or the bumper moldings the info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 25 2006, 07:58 PM~6445268
> *thanks
> 
> if anybody knows where i can get a hood ornament or the bumper moldings the info would be greatly appreciated
> *


i got the hood ornament


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 26 2006, 02:04 AM~6445330
> *i got the hood ornament
> *


for the euro style clip? if so name your price and we can work something out


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

one of the hotest caprices on the street for sale sunday driver click to bartman 15000 or trade 661 212 7748


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 25 2006, 07:58 PM~6445268
> *thanks
> 
> if anybody knows where i can get a hood ornament or the bumper moldings the info would be greatly appreciated
> *




thats what I need, the bumber fillers(moldings).........


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 25 2006, 05:43 PM~6444474
> *I got new wearthstrips (Doors & Trunk) from JC whitney (www.jcwhitney.com) I also got my carpet kit and doorbelt weatherstripping & window channels to.
> 
> There prices are KILLER, and if they have something on back order that will take extra time then usual, they will give you a $20.00 rebate Plus the 10 persent off you get on your 1st order!!!
> ...



Thanks homie.......I'll try it out.........


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

when i say hot i mean looking not back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Oct 26 2006, 04:19 PM~6451237
> *when i say hot i mean looking not back bumper :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Oct 26 2006, 05:16 PM~6451701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i THOUGHT THIS CAR WAS FROM THE PREZ FROM MAJESTICS IN COMPTON ........


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

no its from the prez of AV twin bult it and bult real right big M style :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANOTHER FROM MY HOMIES WEDDING.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2006, 04:17 AM~6477807
> *ANOTHER FROM MY HOMIES WEDDING.
> 
> 
> ...


nice box fred.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2006, 03:17 AM~6477807
> *ANOTHER FROM MY HOMIES WEDDING.
> 
> 
> ...


bro what blue is that on their? im going to paint mine the stock blue agian look similar to what you got, looks real nice... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a car from my hood. i had talked to the owner a few months ago and he said if the price was right, he would consider selling it. he lost interest in lowriding when his son passed away


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he also had the matching spokes, but i think he replaced them with the chrome so the others won't mess up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 31 2006, 12:41 PM~6480057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean, whats up with that vinyl top. never seen one like that.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 31 2006, 01:41 PM~6480057
> *here's a car from my hood.  i had talked to the owner a few months ago and he said if the price was right, he would consider selling it. he lost interest in lowriding when his son passed away
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 31 2006, 04:11 PM~6480553
> *looks clean, whats up with that vinyl top. never seen one like that.
> *


me either, maybe i'll talk to him so i can get some closer shots


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 31 2006, 01:41 PM~6480057
> *here's a car from my hood.  i had talked to the owner a few months ago and he said if the price was right, he would consider selling it. he lost interest in lowriding when his son passed away
> 
> 
> ...




Fuck........that cars looks sweet.......hopefully mine will look like that in a couple of months......noe, that orange is juiced up.......where is it at........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, the car used to be a dancer, it's got pinstriping all over the car done by edgar "el indio" 

the car is located in edinburg


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 31 2006, 08:38 PM~6482146
> *yeah, the car used to be a dancer, it's got pinstriping all over the car done by edgar "el indio"
> 
> the car is located in edinburg
> *



orale.........car looks sweet......try to get some close-ups......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if the owner is there, i'll ask him sometime


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 31 2006, 09:56 PM~6482236
> *if the owner is there, i'll ask him sometime
> *


wasnt that one from entre familia?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Oct 31 2006, 10:35 PM~6482433
> *wasnt that one from entre familia?
> *


yeah, some guy named Joe from United Cities was the one that built the car first. then it was sold and now this guy owns it. but yes, if you look in the back ground under the porch, there is a white cadillac hood with a red mural, the mural says Entre Familia. The guy that lived there was Clemente Cruz but he passed away about a year ago. i'll post pics of his other car if i have them


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

N E Body got the caddy moldings already cut & molded 4 a box coupe? hit me up PM & lemme kno wuzza


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

my project 84 & boy I gotta long waaay 2 go b4 it's ready 4 tha street


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 3 2006, 11:13 PM~6501233
> *N E Body got the caddy moldings already cut & molded 4 a box coupe? hit me up PM & lemme kno wuzza
> *


i got the mouldings but the need to be molded :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 4 2006, 11:30 AM~6503054
> *my project 84 & boy I gotta long waaay 2 go b4 it's ready 4 tha street
> 
> 
> ...


no engine or did you purposely take out the air of the rear tires so the ass can slam???? :biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 4 2006, 11:30 AM~6503054
> *my project 84 & boy I gotta long waaay 2 go b4 it's ready 4 tha street
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that bro...you have a 90'd 2 door box...you're on the right track!!!! Just remember 13"s are your cars best friend :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 
for Antt-dog in the 661 :cheesy:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 4 2006, 11:30 AM~6503054
> *my project 84 & boy I gotta long waaay 2 go b4 it's ready 4 tha street
> 
> 
> ...


MAD FUCKIN PROPS TO YOU CUZO GOOOOOOOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD UP...WAY TO MANY PPL DOWN HERE IN THE DIRTY DIRTY(305)PEOPLE HATE ON THE NEXT ***** FOR NO FUCKIN REASON BUT I ANT WITH THAT LIL KIDS GAMES YOU FEEL ME BUT GOOD LOOK ON YOUR BUILD UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KEEP ME UPDATED


----------



## young4651 (Mar 7, 2005)

my new project :biggrin: like da homie said camera phone :angry:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/484/picture035zi4.jpg
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/9080/1rd5.jpg
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/4099/2jf3.jpg
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/2148/3kx5.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/4549/4zy1.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7009/5rz3.jpg
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/4995/6sf2.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/9317/7qp3.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/2285/8bl5.jpg
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/9619/9jb6.jpg
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/6323/10or5.jpg
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/5766/11ef6.jpg
im puttin this on here once again for like the 3rd time for sale. last time i had some dude say he was gonna come pick it up for $500 and flaked on me. i said i would take it to the wreckers but i just couldint do it. the car needs body work as seen in the pics. it is surface rust only the only hole it has is above the rear windo moulding and is very small. it needs engine work or new engine, it has a blown head gasket on the factory 305. the interior is is good condition no rips or tears its just faded from the sun. if you have any questions jus pm me ill be happy to answer them. the wheels dont come with the car cus i let them go when i sold my other car. i need this car gone from my back yard cus i need the room for my other project that im about to pick up.
im located in nor cal


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

cadillac moldings and interior


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

that blue ones nice!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I still need to track down the rear bumper molding and the molding on the hood...if anybody knows a place that has the factory gm molding or repro's it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Had the money in my pocket and a truck & trailer lined-up! I was waitting for your call when I was at King of the Streets in San Jo. When that guy FLAKE, you should have given me a call. :dunno: *


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 5 2006, 02:02 PM~6508626
> *Had the money in my pocket and a truck & trailer lined-up! I was waitting for your call when I was at King of the Streets in San Jo. When that guy FLAKE, you should have given me a call.  :dunno:
> *


pm sent


----------



## VELOCiiiTY (May 11, 2006)

MY 67.... JUS BOUGHT WILL B READY BY SPRING


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VELOCiiiTY_@Nov 5 2006, 10:53 PM~6510928
> *MY 67.... JUS BOUGHT WILL B READY BY SPRING
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice VELOCiiTY. What's _REALLY_ good? :biggrin:


----------



## VELOCiiiTY (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2006, 11:55 PM~6510944
> *That's nice VELOCiiTY.  What's REALLY good?  :biggrin:
> *


TRYING 2 FIND NEW CHROME.. 67 is not a easy year 2 find n parts


----------



## VELOCiiiTY (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 5 2006, 11:55 PM~6510944
> *That's nice VELOCiiTY.  What's REALLY good?  :biggrin:
> *


THANX..


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

i love this flippin' thread.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

forsale $6700


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice ride..


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Nov 4 2006, 11:40 PM~6506124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the blue box???


----------



## young4651 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Nov 6 2006, 10:00 AM~6513318
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

thanx 4 the support I kno I can always count on the fellow box coupe lovers....king, no engine or tranny, yuh the good thing is my trip 2 tha junk will be cut short cuz i got 90 front & back & interior is in tact (red cloth) all it needs is headliner & floor carpet....1st thing gettin done is frame reinforcement (partial wrap). I don't want 2 go all 2 the extreme with a frame wrap until later on. Right now I want a street cruiser w/ a lil bit of chrome undies & chromed out engine 2 pumper (4now) w plans on 4. bc/cc red off of 06 galant(looks like candy). I got a honda daily driver so this will be my weekend ride :biggrin: .....I'll post up pics later on in the project after painted. I think dat 14's r MY Best Friend... :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.streettrendsinc.com/Merchant2/m...y_Code=BOX_BODY

Thought ya'll might check this out i'm feelin tha billet w/ bowtie


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 5 2006, 04:09 AM~6506837
> *I still need to track down the rear bumper molding and the molding on the hood...if anybody knows a place that has the factory gm molding or repro's it would be greatly appreciated
> *


Check out Classic Industries they got alot of "lil shit" like all the plastic chromed out shit that tends to break, crack, or fade,etc. I was lookin @ the catalog the other day, pretty good prices on alot of shit


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 7 2006, 09:19 AM~6519415
> *Check out Classic Industries they got alot of "lil shit" like all the plastic chromed out shit that tends to break, crack, or fade,etc. I was lookin @ the catalog the other day, pretty good prices on alot of shit
> *


yea i found that stuff the other day on thier site but..they only list the molding for the front not the rear bumper


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 7 2006, 02:06 AM~6519362
> *thanx 4 the support I kno I can always count on the fellow box coupe lovers....king, no engine or tranny, yuh the good thing is my trip 2 tha junk will be cut short cuz i got 90 front & back & interior is in tact (red cloth) all it needs is headliner & floor carpet....1st thing gettin done is frame reinforcement (partial wrap). I don't want 2 go all 2 the extreme with a frame wrap until later on. Right now I want a street cruiser w/ a lil bit of chrome undies & chromed out engine 2 pumper (4now) w plans on 4. bc/cc red off of 06 galant(looks like candy). I got a honda daily driver so this will be my weekend ride :biggrin: .....I'll post up pics later on in the project after painted. I think dat 14's r MY Best Friend... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 
T
T
T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

cool caprices


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 11 2006, 03:22 PM~6548339
> *:cheesy:
> T
> T
> ...


That Drop-Top Looks OUTSTANDING!!! Would you happen to know what convertable frame was used for the top? And is there a picture of it with the top up? 

I know im going to get a lot of slack for this comment BUT, I think it looks better then the Big Body rag-top. :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 12 2006, 03:57 AM~6550137
> *That Drop-Top Looks OUTSTANDING!!! Would you happen to know what convertable frame was used for the top? And is there a picture of it with the top up?
> 
> I know im going to get a lot of slack for this comment BUT,  I think it looks better then the Big Body rag-top.  :biggrin:
> *


dat shit is nice as fuck but i dont think you can really compare because its 2 totally different style cars.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

KEEP THAM THING HOMIE!!!!


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 5 2006, 02:09 AM~6506837
> *I still need to track down the rear bumper molding and the molding on the hood...if anybody knows a place that has the factory gm molding or repro's it would be greatly appreciated
> *


CLASSIC INDUSTRIES HAS THE BUMPER MOLDINGS FRONT AND REAR


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1987-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Somebody save this!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

ya that rag is killin em :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Nov 14 2006, 08:21 PM~6569260
> *ya that rag is killin em :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture\Picture 537.jpg

mine


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Anybody now if the homeboy on here that was converting those qtr windows to fleetwood qtr windows finished it yet?*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 15 2006, 11:14 PM~6578934
> *Anybody now if the homeboy on here that was converting those qtr windows to fleetwood qtr windows finished it yet?
> *


uffin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Nov 12 2006, 06:08 PM~6552435
> *CLASSIC INDUSTRIES HAS THE BUMPER MOLDINGS FRONT AND REAR
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

When using the Cadi molding do you use the Cadi rockers or the Caprice ones? Whats the differents?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 16 2006, 07:39 AM~6579216
> *When using the Cadi molding do you use the Cadi rockers or the Caprice ones? Whats the differents?
> *


i have seen it done with both...the caddy rocker don't come up as high as the caprice moldings


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 16 2006, 01:49 AM~6579229
> *i have seen it done with both...the caddy rocker don't come up as high as the caprice moldings
> *


Do the moldings have to be molded to fit a caprice?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 16 2006, 08:12 AM~6579273
> *Do the moldings have to be molded to fit a caprice?
> *


not sure...i am leaving my 2 dr with just the stock moldings so i wouldn't know


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 16 2006, 01:12 AM~6579273
> *Do the moldings have to be molded to fit a caprice?
> *


yea. lot of measuring, cutting and molding.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 16 2006, 12:14 AM~6578934
> *Anybody now if the homeboy on here that was converting those qtr windows to fleetwood qtr windows finished it yet?
> *


  not yet but i heard it's getting sprayed soon  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 7 2006, 08:07 AM~5730858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2006, 01:13 PM~6581258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the color on this car nice work


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

does anyone know of a web page for caprice inter stuff thanks


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 11 2006, 09:57 PM~6550137
> *That Drop-Top Looks OUTSTANDING!!! Would you happen to know what convertable frame was used for the top? And is there a picture of it with the top up?
> 
> I know im going to get a lot of slack for this comment BUT,  I think it looks better then the Big Body rag-top.  :biggrin:
> *



I like it better than the big body coupe rag too! :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 16 2006, 12:14 AM~6578934
> *Anybody now if the homeboy on here that was converting those qtr windows to fleetwood qtr windows finished it yet?
> *



NOT YET ! BOUGHT A NEW CAR SO I GAVE IT A TIME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Nov 17 2006, 08:55 AM~6587293
> *does anyone know of a web page for caprice inter stuff thanks
> *


Classicindustries.com has a couple things, not sure of any other websites, but socalstreettrends.com will soon be carrying some shyt 4 the boxes, all they got now is bubble accesories. Why? U building a box? Wuzza w/ the blazer?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 17 2006, 06:57 PM~6590878
> *Classicindustries.com has a couple things, not sure of any other websites, but socalstreettrends.com will soon be carrying some shyt 4 the boxes, all they got now is bubble accesories. Why? U building a box? Wuzza w/ the blazer?
> *


naw 4 a friend


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

<<--------- theres mine ,but i cant seem to post it up :angry: , sorry :biggrin: ,,click on name


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Sep 7 2004, 09:08 AM~2199503
> *this one too..........
> *


ANYMORE PICS OF HOMEBOYZ CAPRICE ??


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

what up homies... i got this 4 sale 800 ill take sum new pics of it... its a project... try ta have the pics up 2morrow... this pic is from a couple years ago... im in michigan... eny???? u wanna now jus ask


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

alright homies heres the pics remember the cars been sitting for 2yrs... the crab went so i jus bought a bubble caprice :biggrin: ... but besides that it ran good... theres a hole in the drivers side floor board... the rear passenger floor is a lil fucked up to... the trunk is str8 jus a lil rust spot and the trunk lid needs a bolt... enything else jus ask


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 caprice lowrider_@Nov 18 2006, 10:49 PM~6596592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Work! I luv those caprices....keep it up homie


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

go to SUNDAY DRIVER in clasifields tell me what yall think of that :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

VERY VERY NICE DROP!!!!


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

ya i must give you a hand for that one i wander how much it would be to do mine? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

if i could make my shit a rag i wouldnt even sell it :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

what it look like with the top up?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Thought somebody in here could use some Landau Trim

Full set for sale


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 30 2006, 07:40 AM~6665943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there more pics of this car or any other rag box?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

got this for sell for a box chevy pm me if you wont it


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Is this all the pictures of 2 drs???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

my 76 ghouse on 13eeens


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 13 2006, 12:13 PM~6753922
> *my 76 ghouse on 13eeens
> 
> 
> ...


i bet that brick floor cost more than my caprice !


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

[/url][/IMG]
MINE :thumbsup:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

<center>
<a href="http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/texusbounc/GRACIE014.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>
</center>


----------



## iamthewulrus (Mar 28, 2005)

mine. comin along


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/250856607.html

heres one for sale in the bay area


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

damn photof*cket


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 30 2006, 07:40 AM~6665943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iamthewulrus_@Dec 19 2006, 03:36 PM~6786795
> *mine. comin along
> 
> 
> ...












This is my 84 with a euro clip. Stock interior & paint. Pinstriped by Angelo. With 13x7 72 spoke cross lace reverse Zenith wire wheels. Nothing fancy, just something to ride untill I get off my LAZY ASS and get back to work on my 66!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 22 2006, 08:58 AM~6803450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: lokks good bro nice k/offs :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 20 2006, 10:50 PM~6794752
> *
> *



when will this caprice make it out there?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 13 2006, 09:13 AM~6753922
> *my 76 ghouse on 13eeens
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:0


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 24 2006, 11:58 AM~6815176
> *when will this caprice make it out there?
> *


its came and gone, i believe its in Japan now.


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

i'm sure this has been asked... and answered already but i'll ask anyway. what mods would it take to put a cadi dash in my 2dr. ? also what yrs. fit ? and i'm planning on changing the 20s to 13s like a lo lo should be . all chrome , blue anodized, powdercoated, what'yall think would go better ?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 11 2006, 05:23 PM~6548349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like dat :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Jan 1 2007, 10:25 PM~6878973
> *i'm sure this has been asked... and answered already but i'll ask anyway. what mods would it take to put a cadi dash in my 2dr. ? also what yrs. fit ? and i'm planning on changing the 20s to 13s like a lo lo should be . all chrome , blue anodized, powdercoated, what'yall think would go better ?
> *


It hasn't been asked but I'm pretty sure the dudes on hea dat know how 2 do it don't wanna give the secrets away cuz they probably wanna be the only ones on hea but hey prove me wrong if u disagree fellaz...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics i took at the viejitos toy drive a few weeks ago


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THE 90-92 CADDY DASH FITS. IT SHOULD BOLT RIGHT IN!!! WIRING??? DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THE 90-92 CADDY DASH FITS. IT SHOULD BOLT RIGHT IN!!! WIRING??? DON'T KNOW ABOUT THAT.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

fellas i need some fender trim/wheel moldings for my landua, NOS or in great shape, let me know whats out there.... :biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

i purchased fender trim from classic industries brand new its like 20 dollars each


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

rides r hella clean ^^^^^^^


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 4 2007, 09:49 PM~6906829
> *i purchased fender trim from classic industries brand new its like 20 dollars each
> *



those look like the stock trim right, cuz thats what im looking for, i ll give them a call tomorrow, thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

alright homies i got the dash. now how bout the best way to color match it ?


----------



## ELUSIVEPARRA (Jan 7, 2007)

GOT PICTURES OF MY 2-DOOR CAPRICE, BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO PST THEM HERE, NEW TO LAY IT LOW.....


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 2 2007, 05:31 PM~6885162
> *pics i took at the viejitos toy drive a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


The car is nice, just got too much going on.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Old School Drop!


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 4 2007, 09:40 PM~6908052
> *those look like the stock trim right, cuz thats what im looking for, i ll give them a call tomorrow, thanks... :biggrin:
> *


yup they are the same


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 11 2006, 09:57 PM~6550137
> *That Drop-Top Looks OUTSTANDING!!! Would you happen to know what convertable frame was used for the top? And is there a picture of it with the top up?
> 
> I know im going to get a lot of slack for this comment BUT,  I think it looks better then the Big Body rag-top.  :biggrin:
> *


can we get a flick of this 2 door box with top up? :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 11 2006, 03:22 PM~6548339
> *:cheesy:
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
































MY HOMIES FROM THE 661. NEEDS SOME WORK BUT WILL BE THERE SOON


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: SOME MORE 2 DOORS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 7 2007, 11:14 PM~6930525
> *:cheesy: SOME MORE 2 DOORS
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL CARS BUT NEED A MOONROOF :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MY OLD 85, NOW SOMEWHERE IN TEXAS, LAST I HEARD


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY KING I RECOGNIZE ONE OF THOSE CAPRICES!!!!!!!..LOL
WERE THOSE THE ONLY 2 SHOTS YOU GOT?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 8 2007, 01:55 AM~6931170
> *HEY KING I RECOGNIZE ONE OF THOSE CAPRICES!!!!!!!..LOL
> WERE THOSE THE ONLY 2 SHOTS YOU GOT?
> 
> ...


  yup those were the only two I took


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 8 2007, 07:08 AM~6931695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sirrr :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

and thats an old flick you should see it now :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 8 2007, 09:08 AM~6931695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice cars


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

Anybody know where to get the front fender spears?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 7 2007, 10:16 PM~6930539
> *BEAUTIFUL CARS BUT NEED A MOONROOF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


show off :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

it got a moon 42 to be exact :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

^^^^^^^^ SSick wit the bumper kit :0 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 8 2007, 03:26 PM~6935224
> *Anybody know where to get the front fender spears?
> *


for the 87-90 header or the 80-85?????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 8 2007, 07:11 PM~6936991
> *for the 87-90 header or the 80-85?????
> *


que hondas loco.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 8 2007, 08:11 PM~6936991
> *for the 87-90 header or the 80-85?????
> *


its good to see that you are in '' LIFESTYLE '' :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 8 2007, 06:24 PM~6937092
> *its good to see that you are in '' LIFESTYLE ''  :thumbsup:
> *


  It took a while fidel. how you been????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 06:14 PM~6937009
> *que hondas loco.
> *


  no no hondas here , just caprices :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 8 2007, 08:27 PM~6937117
> * It took a while fidel. how you been????
> *


DOING GOOD . AND I SEE YOU ARE TOO . POST YOUR RIDE .PM ME


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 8 2007, 06:32 PM~6937156
> *DOING GOOD . AND I SEE YOU ARE TOO . POST YOUR RIDE .PM ME
> *


 :cheesy: i'mma call you pick up your phone


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 8 2007, 07:28 PM~6937123
> * no no hondas here , just caprices :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 8 2007, 07:33 PM~6937162
> *:cheesy: i'mma call you pick up your phone
> 
> *


what happen to your phone?


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 8 2007, 06:32 PM~6937156
> *DOING GOOD . AND I SEE YOU ARE TOO . POST YOUR RIDE .PM ME
> *


what up fidel :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Jan 8 2007, 09:47 PM~6937861
> *what up fidel :biggrin:
> *


what up :biggrin: you still got it ?


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 8 2007, 05:26 PM~6935224
> *Anybody know where to get the front fender spears?
> *



I've got a set, but they go with the full landau set :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 8 2007, 08:23 PM~6938200
> *what up  :biggrin: you still got it ?
> *


not for long :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Post some mo boxes homies... :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 8 2007, 06:24 PM~6935837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn lookin at all these makes me want to go work on mine!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 06:33 PM~6937167
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 8 2007, 08:30 PM~6938253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its so hard to get rid of this car i think this was some of docs best work hopfully i will get the chance to have hime work on my next project :biggrin:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 8 2007, 06:11 PM~6936991
> *for the 87-90 header or the 80-85?????
> *



For an '86 :thumbsup:


Or I should say the Landau trim tips on the header panel. 

I see alot of Landau's without 'em.


----------



## mustangguy82 (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

For the one's who have 13's on their boxes, did you have to grind down the caliper, put a spacer or did they fit without any kind of modifications?? :dunno: I have 14's right now but want to put 13's


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 14 2007, 06:38 PM~6986753
> *For the one's who have 13's on their boxes, did you have to grind down the caliper, put a spacer or did they fit without any kind of modifications?? :dunno: I have 14's right now but want to put 13's
> *



i put 13s on my 87 landua it DOES NOT rub, 13x7 chinas...


----------



## Precious Moments (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 14 2007, 07:38 PM~6986753
> *For the one's who have 13's on their boxes, did you have to grind down the caliper, put a spacer or did they fit without any kind of modifications?? :dunno: I have 14's right now but want to put 13's
> *


mines bolted right on with no problems...  
IMG]http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n267/shortymack_2006/12-22-2005-138.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/8225/12222005138qp4.jpg


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 14 2007, 06:38 PM~6986753
> *For the one's who have 13's on their boxes, did you have to grind down the caliper, put a spacer or did they fit without any kind of modifications?? :dunno: I have 14's right now but want to put 13's
> *


Mine hit the caliper just a little, so I put a small tru-spoke spacer (1/4 inch) insted of grinding the caliper.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jan 14 2007, 06:40 PM~6986774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Goodlooking out homie's *


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT MY RIDE THINK IT'S WORTH 10,000.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

[

That is how my house in San Jose Califas use to look any given day!!! Sanded down & torn apart cars in the driveway (You know we have to make that MONEY) Now thats a Bodymans house!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: And I got nothing but RESPECT when it comes to the home grown build!!!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

NAH, JUST A FEW OF US FROM THE VIEJITO'S C.C AND THE IMPALA C.C KICKING BACK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON WORKIN ON OUR OWN STUFF... VIVA LA RAZA ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Is that the same one that came out on the editors page of Lowrider? 

real nice by the way ... :thumbsup:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7007004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it for sale?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7007004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jan 15 2007, 10:16 PM~6998046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute that 65 in the back looks familiar :biggrin: lovin the 67 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7007004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD !!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats clean is fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Jan 16 2007, 09:50 PM~7007097
> *is it for sale?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Boxchevy 14 Shit!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 16 2007, 10:40 PM~7007004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 20 2006, 10:50 PM~6794752
> *
> *


oooooooooo :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*FIRME...* uffin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7012296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's for sale or trade for an impala.


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 16 2007, 11:26 PM~7009067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

^^^^^ Have the same color grey on mine. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 15 2007, 09:12 PM~6997388
> *Goodlooking out homie's
> *


My 13's only the rub the caliper on the pass side (just barley).


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

U CAN SEE THIS CLEAN ASS RIDE N THE STREET LOW CALENDER SEPTEMBER...1 CLEAN ASS 69.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 19 2006, 08:01 PM~6002530
> *Thought I'd post a few more pics of my daily 77...
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! 

my daily.....
took the 17's off of mine...








went with some 14's instead...
whitelip /white hub, chrome spokes&nips








snowed in....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 17 2007, 12:26 AM~7009067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my favorite one got to see it in person and woooa shit it's clean.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Precious Moments_@Jan 15 2007, 01:35 PM~6992036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I kno alot of ya'll r goin 2 say WTF?!? but that is a nicely done box...props 2 buddy who owns that, very clean sitting on some 20's wit skinny tires, tight work like we say down south


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14_@Jan 17 2007, 04:50 AM~7009540
> *Boxchevy 14 Shit!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :biggrin: I ain't feelin da big bowtie in the middle of tha seats but tha rest is tight, I always liked white guts but it gets dirty 2 quickly

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...e=post&id=30695
these are some seats I had on abubble a while back, black vinyl & red tweet, it was the interior guys 1st time doing that bowtie imprint but it came out pretty bad, 2 bad some old man had 2 crash my shyt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

does anyone have any pics of kurupted 84 from Elite? If so can u post up


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 18 2007, 02:01 AM~7019243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

[/quote]

*What Color Blue is that?*


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

VIOLET BLUE PEARL


----------



## Joker_AfterHours (Mar 3, 2006)

1977 Chevy Impala, not a caprice but still a chevy!!!


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker_AfterHours_@Jan 21 2007, 04:45 PM~7046317
> *1977 Chevy Impala, not a caprice but still a chevy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 makes me wanna build mine :thumbsup: that bitch is hard homie


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 17 2007, 12:26 AM~7009067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some bad ass rides :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

anyone know what a rear window for an 86 is going to set me back? The previous owner etched a huge chevy emblem in it. :angry: :angry:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

nice rides


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jan 21 2007, 05:46 PM~7047450
> *anyone know what a rear window for an 86 is going to set me back?  The previous owner etched a huge chevy emblem in it. :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: about 150 they are hard to come by. I had one I sold for $220 on ebay. no rear defroster.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

^^^^ Good looking out homie. I need to find one, with or without the defroster.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jan 21 2007, 11:27 PM~7049820
> *^^^^ Good looking out homie.  I need to find one, with or without the defroster.
> *



There's one in the junkyard by my house. Know anyone in the Cincy/Kentucky area that would bring it home for you :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

so does anyone have any other pics of kurupted 84 that brown caprice from Elite???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is my caprice that will be out this year as a single pump hopper


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 23 2007, 04:33 PM~7065714
> *so does anyone have any other pics of kurupted 84 that brown caprice from Elite???
> *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 22 2007, 07:47 AM~7052439
> *There's one in the junkyard by my house.  Know anyone in the Cincy/Kentucky area that would bring it home for you :biggrin:
> *



Actually I do. When I get ahold of them I'll hit u up for the info


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 25 2007, 09:55 PM~7088489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any more pics of this car
its always the same pics of this car
would like to do mine like it but need more info on it
like what top they used pics with the top up
any more pics would help


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 28 2007, 11:38 AM~7107949
> *any 1 have any more pics of this car
> its always the same pics of this car
> would like to do mine like it but need more info on it
> ...


x2


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

No info on it but it'l eventually slip up.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 28 2007, 02:00 PM~7109077
> *No info on it but it'l eventually slip up.
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't this done by Bowtie Connections?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes in Japan I believe. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*A COACH COMPANY IN L.A. DID IT, for the owner. it is in Japan now, but was at bowtie. (this is if my memory serves correctly) Ask John

Topo and I were talking about that car a month ago, when I dropped my car off over there*


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 27 2007, 09:21 PM~7105226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: YOU BOUGHT IT??? KLEAN ASS CAPRICE


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2007, 05:05 PM~7109665
> *A COACH COMPANY IN L.A. DID IT, for the owner. it is in Japan now, but was at bowtie. (this is if my memory serves correctly) Ask John
> 
> Topo and I were talking about that car a month ago, when I dropped my car off over there
> *



Yeah, and the top rack was made for the car.


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 28 2007, 11:44 AM~7108281
> *x2
> *


I'm pretty sure Newport Conversions did the top. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any other pics other than whats already posted
of the convertible


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 29 2007, 06:52 PM~7121812
> *any 1 have any other pics other than whats already posted
> of the convertible
> *


good luck bro, I've been looking for the same for a while now. :uh:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i think in japan they make the convertable kit for g bodies and caprices i had an older japanese lowrider but cant read it i assume thats what its for


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

lecab+caprice.... get it?? :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 25 2007, 09:55 PM~7088489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is Pablo's old ride? Thoes are my old rims. :biggrin: :biggrin: I should have bought this car before he did. I definetly would have kept it. That shit still hit back bumper?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

my homie marks 82.
used to be an elusive car


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jan 29 2007, 08:52 PM~7121812
> *any 1 have any other pics other than whats already posted
> of the convertible
> *


You can probably use a top from a Sebring. :0 

I see many of them at the boneyard here in Houston.


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 2 2007, 03:41 AM~7155202
> *my homie marks 82.
> used to be an elusive car
> 
> ...


DAMN I CANT WAIT TO GET MINE FROM TEXAS AND ROLL LIKE THAT

GOTTA LOVE THE 2 DOOR CAPRICES


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 30 2007, 02:53 AM~7121227
> *I'm pretty sure Newport Conversions did the top.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong
> *


yea im pretty sure newport did the top


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

hey whats the easiest way to get the landua trim off without messing it up? im strippin my landua down for paint, the fenders and rockers came off easy,just not sure how to get the landua trim off...

any help will be appreciated(sp)... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 2 2007, 11:31 AM~7157179
> *You can probably use a top from a Sebring. :0
> 
> I see many of them at the boneyard here in Houston.
> *


here we go again... let me guess.. the lebaron top is bolt in right? 


:roflmao:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

i love the roofline on these


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 2 2007, 08:35 PM~7161334
> *here we go again... let me guess.. the lebaron top is bolt in right?
> :roflmao:
> *


shit yeah it is, they bolt in on everything...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 2 2007, 01:37 PM~7158171
> *hey whats the easiest way to get the landua trim off without messing it up? im strippin my landua down for paint, the fenders and rockers came off easy,just not sure how to get the landua trim off...
> 
> any help will be appreciated(sp)... :biggrin:
> *


Very carefully :biggrin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

,







,


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANBODY HAVE 86-90 REAR BUMPER GUARDS WITH THE RUBBERS FOR SALE?


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/te...c/2ndpix012.jpg Where can I get those clear corner lights? :dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STORMEN323_@Feb 3 2007, 01:46 AM~7163543
> *http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/te...c/2ndpix012.jpg                                    Where can I get those clear corner lights?                                                                  :dunno:
> *


EBAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 3 2007, 02:15 AM~7163195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a nice Ride? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i sold this car to someone here on lil. i forgot his user name.
hit me up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 3 2007, 05:25 AM~7163676
> *now thats a nice Ride? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE IT


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

heres mine  :biggrin: 










great topic


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 3 2007, 05:12 AM~7163626
> *EBAY!!!!!!!!
> *


yea i got mine on ebay i did the buy it now option and the guy sells them on another auction to some 1 that paid like $5 more than me and couldnt come up with a set for me. it took over a month to get mine he wanted to refund me my $$$ but i made him get me some cause i wanted them bad.
so careful with this guy, cant remember his name gonna check my feedback on ebay cuz he was quick to post a + feedback on mine


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STORMEN323_@Feb 3 2007, 02:46 AM~7163543
> *http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o137/te...c/2ndpix012.jpg                                    Where can I get those clear corner lights?                                                                  :dunno:
> *


I CAN MAKE YOU A SET.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glenncaprice78_@Feb 3 2007, 11:49 AM~7165031
> *heres mine    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: CLEAN
HERE'S MINE FOR SALE









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316934

ALL OF MY BUILD UP PICS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=115021


----------



## BUCKEYE CUTTY (Jan 27, 2007)

614 RIDERS COLUMBUS OHIO CC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 3 2007, 08:42 AM~7163857
> *i sold this car to someone here on lil. i forgot his user name.
> hit me up.
> 
> ...



Whats up Ernie! Been a LONG time, I turned that Chevy into this:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glenncaprice78_@Feb 3 2007, 12:49 PM~7165031
> *heres mine    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 
:thumbsup: 
I have a '77, not painted up though.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 5 2007, 05:47 PM~7182097
> *I CAN MAKE YOU A SET.
> *



yea i'd go with this homie if i had to do it again.
i dont even know the guy (king of rimz) but
i trust him more judging by what i've been reading in these 
topics.
go with the king of rims
uffin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

p.s. luv the sunroof the brown is a badass color and lifestyle is 1 hell of a club to join homie


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Feb 8 2007, 08:02 PM~7213837
> *yea i'd go with this homie if i had to do it again.
> i dont even know  the guy (king of rimz) but
> i trust him more judging by what i've been reading in these
> ...



Ive done business with him, Kool guy, Price's are right, and he is UP-FRONT about the condition of ANYTHING he sells (new or used)! :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 5 2007, 05:57 PM~7182821
> *Whats up Ernie! Been a LONG time, I turned that Chevy into this:
> 
> 
> ...


hey john,,thats a different caprice.i bought the one from asianboi and sold it to someone here in tx.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

nice  







,


----------



## lowsixfo64 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Dez Dub (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 27 2007, 10:21 PM~7105226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they have a small pic of this car in car craft at the end of the new issue lifted all the way up....pullin into a garage it look like


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

anyone got any rockers for sale.
need the pass side door for a 2 door.82.


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

DAMN I NEED THE SAME ROCKER, SAME SIDE FOR MY 86 2 DOOR


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STORMEN323_@Feb 19 2007, 02:32 AM~7296052
> *DAMN I NEED THE SAME ROCKER, SAME SIDE FOR MY 86 2 DOOR
> *



i got some i'll sell to you hit me up i got all ten !


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 19 2007, 12:59 AM~7295882
> *anyone got any rockers for sale.
> need the pass side door for a 2 door.82.
> 
> ...



hit me up i got some first one takes them !


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 21 2007, 04:38 PM~7319494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean car  what kinda setup you have?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 21 2007, 05:27 PM~7319915
> *clean car   what kinda setup you have?
> *



NOPE NOT MY CAR !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 21 2007, 06:27 PM~7319915
> *clean car   what kinda setup you have?
> *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 8 2007, 02:41 PM~7438080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up homes?


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

heres my 86 going 4 paint in 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## BLKCHEV86 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ima get some pics of my shit on here soon


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 21 2007, 04:38 PM~7319494
> *
> 
> 
> ...




those the pics i took a few months ago :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

hey guys maybe u guys can help me and my friend out he has a 84 two door box 
does the rear end with disc brakes off a 95 bubble fit on the two door with no problem please let me know so i can give him the info pm me please thanks


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 13 2007, 07:42 PM~7472443
> * hey guys maybe u guys can help me and my friend out he has a 84 two door box
> does the rear end with disc brakes off a 95 bubble fit on the two door with no problem please let me know so i can give him the info pm me please thanks
> 
> *


  nope too long from drum2drum


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 8 2007, 12:41 PM~7438080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant seem to get enough of this car. 

if i remember correctly this was the car on the 2nd page or so of the LRM mag hoppin a couple issues ago?


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 14 2007, 12:25 AM~7474392
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Enterior is bad azz too :thumbsup: Is the engine from a 90's caddy or caprice?


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> 86 our=style


86 our=style its in the making for vagas[/quote]
86=our=style[/quote]
my 85
[snapback]2025454[/snapback]​[/quote]
[/quote]

damn she brings the car out more


----------



## BLKCHEV86 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Mar 14 2007, 12:01 AM~7474330
> *i cant seem to get enough of this car.
> 
> if i remember correctly this was the car on the 2nd page or so of the LRM mag hoppin a couple issues ago?
> *


i fuckin love that pic


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2007, 03:05 PM~7109665
> *A COACH COMPANY IN L.A. DID IT, for the owner. it is in Japan now, but was at bowtie. (this is if my memory serves correctly) Ask John
> 
> Topo and I were talking about that car a month ago, when I dropped my car off over there
> *


IS THAT THE YEAR YOU GOT GRSMNKYCUSTOMS?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres some progress pics of my ride...tell me what you guys think...




















still needs clear, will post pics after the clear and rims..... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7601585
> *heres some progress pics of my ride...tell me what you guys think...
> 
> 
> ...



looks good 
:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7601585
> *heres some progress pics of my ride...tell me what you guys think...
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow that looks fuckin' clean :cheesy:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks homies, heres the wheels and bumper kit i got for it,thanks to Albert(final fantasy)


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7601773
> *thanks homies, heres the wheels and bumper kit i got for it,thanks to Albert(final fantasy)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2007, 09:04 PM~7626751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice one I saw at Tampa LRM this past weekend


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats one bad bitch.......................


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks..........


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by machine+Apr 5 2007, 05:44 PM~7626991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Feb 16 2005, 12:28 AM~2732223
> *clean ass caprice :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7007004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

84 TWO DOOR CAPRICE
FRONT HEADER PANEL MINUS BUMPER ALL PLASTICS IN EXCELENT CONDITION
REAR TAIL LIGHT SECTION ALSO IN EXCELENT CONDITION
WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET MAKE RESONABLE OFFER
IN SO. CAL TWO HOURS FROM PHOENIX FOUR HOURS FROM LOS ANGELES


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

here's mine (not a very good pic)


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

FOUND ME A 87 LANDAU WITH NO MOTOR OR TRANS OR REAR END BUT INSIDES CLEAN AND BODY STRIGHT SHOULD i GET IT?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 8 2007, 03:07 PM~7644649
> *FOUND ME A 87 LANDAU WITH NO MOTOR OR TRANS OR REAR END BUT INSIDES CLEAN AND BODY STRIGHT SHOULD i GET IT?
> *


YES GET IT !! BUT DONT TEAR IT UP !! TEAR UP THAT WHITE COUPE DEVILLE .


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:dunno:
















































:dunno:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

MAN......THOSE PICS STILL CAME OUT LIKE THAT


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

WHAT COUPE THIS ONE?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 8 2007, 03:30 PM~7644771
> *WHAT COUPE THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR !!


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

would u do this








or a box


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

I need the Quarter Window Trim for a 80's 2 door Box Chevy.....Anyone know where I can Find those pieces??? or anything for 2 Door Chevy Caprices???....Thanx


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> Nice one I saw at Tampa LRM this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Apr 13 2007, 11:05 PM~7687862
> *I need the Quarter Window Trim for a 80's 2 door Box Chevy.....Anyone know where I can Find those pieces??? or anything for 2 Door Chevy Caprices???....Thanx
> *


  good luck, they have been discontuned since '87  fortunately I found 2 1 black driverside and 1 tan passenger side... :biggrin: 
too bad I'm gonna use them for my caprice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 23 2007, 03:08 PM~7756198
> * good luck, they have been discontuned since '87  fortunately I found 2 1 black driverside and 1 tan passenger side... :biggrin:
> too bad I'm gonna use them for my caprice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



pinche rod :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 23 2007, 03:15 PM~7756237
> *pinche rod  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Y ES NETA HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

T
T
T
WITH SOME MORE PICS

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

So who was building that one caprice with fleetwood windows??? post pics!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 23 2007, 08:26 PM~7758525
> *So who was building that one caprice with fleetwood windows??? post pics!
> *


THE HOMIE CAPRICHOSO 86, BUT HE GOT SIDETRACKED  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/K LOPEZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

HERE'S A PIC OF MINE, BEFORE IT GETS RE-DONE, GONNA SELL THE INTERIOR IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 23 2007, 08:27 PM~7758545
> *THE HOMIE CAPRICHOSO 86, BUT HE GOT SIDETRACKED   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K LOPEZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no problema should be back on track pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 23 2007, 08:33 PM~7758602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the interior Rod


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

This is my 77 caprice project car almost done........................


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 23 2007, 05:15 PM~7757058
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Y ES NETA HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


that blue one is nice


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

what year cadillac is the dash coming out of and what model.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 30 2007, 01:32 PM~7804069
> *what year cadillac is the dash coming out of and what model.
> *


coupe or sedan deville and most years from 80-92


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 23 2007, 09:40 PM~7759240
> *how much for the interior Rod
> *


$2,000 or best offer, i paid $3,200 originally for it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres mine,fresh out of paint...needs a wash.. :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 3 2007, 02:57 PM~7828704
> *heres mine,fresh out of paint...needs a wash.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




looks nice all it now is some juice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 3 2007, 02:57 PM~7828704
> *heres mine,fresh out of paint...needs a wash.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the striping, the green pops. Great Job. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

WHAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 3 2007, 02:57 PM~7828704
> *heres mine,fresh out of paint...needs a wash.....
> ....AND A MOONROOF :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 3 2007, 05:57 PM~7828704
> *heres mine,fresh out of paint...needs a wash.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks great! :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Is it more difficult or about the same to 90 out a 77-79 2 door?

Just curious


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

More difficult. Body lines are different (from what I hear, never seen one in person Euro'd out).


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 4 2007, 08:54 AM~7833687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 30 2007, 03:23 PM~7805059
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WE WANT TO HOP THISCHIPPER. ANY TIME


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

DO YOU SWAP OUT THE BUMPERS TOO ? im thinkin about gettin an 80 2 door


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 4 2007, 09:54 AM~7833687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAD PROPZ HOMIE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 4 2007, 09:07 AM~7833755
> *WE WANT TO HOP THISCHIPPER. ANY TIME
> *


he did pretty good that day, smacked the bumper a few times  hey you got any pics of Ray-Ray's black 2 dr caprice, the one you just lifted a few weeks back?????


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

found this on another topic


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 3 2007, 04:56 PM~7829658
> *Is it more difficult or about the same to 90 out a 77-79 2 door?
> 
> Just curious
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

any one know if a bubble frame is the same as a box frame?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@May 9 2007, 06:07 PM~7870213
> *any one know if a bubble  frame is the same as a box frame?
> *


same, maybe a few more brackets and such on the bubble, but will bolt up to a box. I have a bubble frame for my 82' and I've made about a thousand different measurements to make sure that it is the same. Also, Caprice floorpans were the same from 77-96.


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 9 2007, 07:29 PM~7870375
> *same, maybe a few more brackets and such on the bubble, but will bolt up to a box.  I have a bubble frame for my 82' and  I've made about a thousand different measurements to make sure that it is the same.  Also, Caprice floorpans were the same from 77-96.
> *


cool  thanx


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 23 2007, 07:27 PM~7758545
> *THE HOMIE CAPRICHOSO 86, BUT HE GOT SIDETRACKED   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K LOPEZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



seen one with fletwood windows when it was just finished!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@May 9 2007, 06:35 PM~7870431
> *seen one with fletwood windows when it was just finished!
> *


but lets not forget who made it first ! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 9 2007, 07:36 PM~7870967
> *but lets not forget who made it first !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 9 2007, 09:35 PM~7871923
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

anybody have more pics of this one? i like the rear lock up!



> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 9 2007, 07:29 PM~7869972
> *found this on another topic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Alright box coupe folks, I'm looking for landau trim for the fenders and the header. I know I'll need alot of luck but still thought I would spread the word. Pm me if you know of any for sale.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MORE TO COME


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

4 a second I thought that pix was taken in San Diego or L.A


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN+May 16 2007, 02:48 PM~7917531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE YOU GO BIZ.... MORE PICS OF YOUR BOX..... :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnieAZ (Feb 6, 2006)

this is in another thread somewhere and just might be in this thread too but i dont remember.... 
ISLANDERS CC president 79 Caprice.... 
photoshopped a little


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Gettin' Low back in '05


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres mine on new coker 5:20s :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 27 2007, 10:00 PM~7990176
> *heres mine on new coker 5:20s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

1978

For Sale in MN


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Anyone need a set of rockers?

I have a complete set I don't need :cheesy: came off an 81


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShajaMN_@May 31 2007, 08:55 PM~8019102
> *
> 1978
> 
> ...



Anymore pics?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8069720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is real clean.


----------



## Hollywood Nicky (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@May 18 2007, 09:48 AM~7930370
> *HERE YOU GO BIZ.... MORE PICS OF YOUR BOX..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Killin it!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8069720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KIETH , HOMEBOYZ WIREWHEELS RIDE !!


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

ANY STOCK 2 DOOR CAPRICES FOR SALE??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 23 2007, 10:15 AM~8161080
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


nice.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 23 2007, 10:40 AM~8161189
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big-Norm (Sep 17, 2006)

My Project!! 1979 Caprice Coupe with a modified 350 and 250HP!!!
Now it has a new paintjob with purple pearl paint.Next Steps:Flakes and Graphics,Hydro and hifi install,New 14s+exhaust+chrome parts+batteries+14s cylinder........................,reassemble.I don´t Post picz of my unfinished Car cause i don´t like that.Show you my Finished Ride in a couple of Weeks!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Norm_@Jun 24 2007, 04:08 PM~8166869
> *My Project!! 1979 Caprice Coupe with a modified 350 and 250HP!!!
> Now it has a new paintjob with purple pearl paint.Next Steps:Flakes and Graphics,Hydro and hifi install,New 14s+exhaust+chrome parts+batteries+14s cylinder........................,reassemble.I don´t Post picz of my unfinished Car cause i don´t like that.Show you my Finished Ride in a couple of Weeks!!!!!
> 
> ...



nice lookin ride, u do realize u posted pics?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Norm_@Jun 24 2007, 03:08 PM~8166869
> *My Project!! 1979 Caprice Coupe with a modified 350 and 250HP!!!
> Now it has a new paintjob with purple pearl paint.Next Steps:Flakes and Graphics,Hydro and hifi install,New 14s+exhaust+chrome parts+batteries+14s cylinder........................,reassemble.I don´t Post picz of my unfinished Car cause i don´t like that.Show you my Finished Ride in a couple of Weeks!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

NITE LIFE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

more pics to come.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 03:14 PM~8196292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 03:14 PM~8196292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oohhh shit,,nice to see it coming together. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 03:14 PM~8196292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I SEE HE LIKED MY IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Norm_@Jun 24 2007, 02:08 PM~8166869
> *My Project!! 1979 Caprice Coupe with a modified 350 and 250HP!!!
> Now it has a new paintjob with purple pearl paint.Next Steps:Flakes and Graphics,Hydro and hifi install,New 14s+exhaust+chrome parts+batteries+14s cylinder........................,reassemble.I don´t Post picz of my unfinished Car cause i don´t like that.Show you my Finished Ride in a couple of Weeks!!!!!
> 
> ...


fucking klean...
i hate you....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

stock on rims...


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Before I got my Pontiac I used to roll this '86 Chevy


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 28 2007, 04:15 PM~8196696
> *I SEE HE LIKED MY IDEA  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: FUCK IT, KEEP YOURS WITH OUT THE VINYL


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jun 28 2007, 07:47 PM~8197516
> *Before I got my Pontiac I used to roll this '86 Chevy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 03:14 PM~8196292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HEY WHATS GOING ON CAPRICE LOVERS OUT THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CHECK THIS OUT,,,,,,,,,A FRIEND OF MINE STARTED A PROYECT 1984 CAPRICE 2 DOOR OFACOURSE,,,FRAME OFF,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HE NOW IS UNABLE TO FINISH THE CAR AND HE WILL LIKE TO SELL IT MY ASS IS SO FUCKEN BROKE THAT I CAN'T GET IT,,,,,I WILL GIVE YOU DETAILS THERE IS NOT MUCH TO TAKE PICTURES OF BECAUSE THE CAR IS IN PIECES,,,WELL MAYBE IF YOU GUYS ARE INTERESTED I WILL GO AND TAKE SOME PICS OF WHAT HE HAS AND POST THEM LATER,,,,,,,,,,,,LIKE I SAID THE FRAME IS OFF AND ALLREADY POWERCOATED ORANGE IN COLOR,,,, HE HAS E V E R I T H I N G PLEASE NOTE
EVERYTHING UNDER THE CAR TRIPLE CHROME AND READY TO BE INSTALL,,,,,,FROM THE BRAKE LINES TO THE FULL AXLE,,FROM THE A-ARMS TO THE TRAILING ARMS AND EVEN ALL THE HARDWARE INSIDE THE REAR DRUM BRAKES HE FUKEN CHROME UP TO,,,,,,, YOU KNOW THE LITTLE SPRINGS,NAILS,BRACKETS,DRUMS ETC,ETC,THE BODY,FENDERS,TRUNK,BUMPERS EVERITHING IS OUT BUT IT IS THERE AND THEYR IN PERFECT CONDITION,,,,NO HITS OR MISSING PIECES,,,,,NO NEED FOR BONDO EITHER THE CAR WAS VERY CLEAN AND IN PERFECT RUNNING CONDITIONS WHEN HE DECIDED TO TAKE IT APART HE CLEAN UP AND STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL V8 ENGINE[DON'T KNOW REALLY WHAT SIZE IT IS V8 DO]
AND AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION,,,HE HAS SOME MISELANEOUS TRIM PARTS GOLD CHROME,,,,,LIKE THE HEADLIGHTS FRAMES[[THOSE ARE SICKKKK I HAVE SEE THEM]]]]]PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A PROYECT AND IS IN NO WAY SOMENTHING THAT YOU CAN PUT BACK TOGETHER IN A WEEK [UNLESS YOUR OVERHAULING] OR YOU GOT LOTS OF FRIENDS TO HELP YOU OUT ALMOST FORGOT I KNOW HE GOT RID OF THE CARBURATOR SO THE COMPLETE ENGINE MINUS CARBURATOR,,,,,,,,,,,,,I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE SPEND AT LEAST 7K,,JUST IN CHROME HE IS VERY PICKY SO HE GOT THE "EXPENSIVE"CHROME IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,,,,,,,,NO TIJUANA CHROME HERE {AND PLEASE DON'T GET OFNDED YOU KNOW TJ CHROME IS CHEAP BUT IT WONT LAST THAT LONG}
HE HAS THE PINK SLIP AND THE CAR IS NON OP,,WITH DMV,,IF I REMEMBER ANITHING ELSE I WILL POST AGAIN THIS IS NOT MY CAR AND SO I'M ONLY DOING THIS FOR MY FRIEND I DON'T MIND NEGATIVE POST,,,,BUT IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED PLEASE TAKE IT EASY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HOW MUCH???????? WELL,,,,,MONEY TALKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IF YOU GUYS REALLY WANT PICS LET ME KNOW,,,,,,OR IF YOU THINK THIS IS SOMETHING THAT DON'T BELONG HERE IS OK LET ME KNOW TO ,,,,,,WE ARE FROM THE SACARAMENTO AREA ,,,,,,,SO I WILL KEEP CHECKING TO SEE WHATS UP THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 28 2007, 09:24 PM~8199340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICEEEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 03:14 PM~8196292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

can you throw cadii 90 panels ona box...? jus askin interested in maybe getiin A box so jus gettin ideas


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^Yes but you need to change the shape of the ends that meet the wheel wells. Caprice=round; Caddy=squared off


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

heres mine from last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

PICS  


> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 28 2007, 10:46 PM~8199861
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HEY WHATS GOING ON CAPRICE LOVERS OUT THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CHECK THIS OUT,,,,,,,,,A FRIEND OF MINE STARTED A PROYECT 1984 CAPRICE 2 DOOR OFACOURSE,,,FRAME OFF,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HE NOW IS UNABLE TO FINISH THE CAR AND HE WILL LIKE TO SELL IT MY ASS IS SO FUCKEN BROKE THAT I CAN'T GET IT,,,,,I WILL GIVE YOU DETAILS THERE IS NOT MUCH TO TAKE PICTURES OF BECAUSE THE CAR IS IN PIECES,,,WELL MAYBE IF YOU GUYS ARE INTERESTED I WILL GO AND TAKE SOME PICS OF WHAT HE HAS AND POST THEM LATER,,,,,,,,,,,,LIKE I SAID THE FRAME IS OFF AND ALLREADY POWERCOATED ORANGE IN COLOR,,,, HE HAS E V E R I T H I N G PLEASE NOTE
> EVERYTHING UNDER THE CAR TRIPLE CHROME AND READY TO BE INSTALL,,,,,,FROM THE BRAKE LINES TO THE FULL AXLE,,FROM THE A-ARMS TO THE TRAILING ARMS AND EVEN ALL THE HARDWARE INSIDE THE REAR DRUM BRAKES HE FUKEN CHROME UP TO,,,,,,, YOU KNOW THE LITTLE SPRINGS,NAILS,BRACKETS,DRUMS ETC,ETC,THE BODY,FENDERS,TRUNK,BUMPERS EVERITHING IS OUT BUT IT IS THERE AND THEYR IN PERFECT CONDITION,,,,NO HITS OR MISSING PIECES,,,,,NO NEED FOR BONDO EITHER THE CAR WAS VERY CLEAN AND IN PERFECT RUNNING CONDITIONS WHEN HE DECIDED TO TAKE IT APART HE CLEAN UP AND STILL HAVE THE ORIGINAL V8 ENGINE[DON'T KNOW REALLY WHAT SIZE IT IS V8 DO]
> AND AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION,,,HE HAS SOME MISELANEOUS TRIM PARTS GOLD CHROME,,,,,LIKE THE HEADLIGHTS FRAMES[[THOSE ARE SICKKKK I HAVE SEE THEM]]]]]PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A PROYECT AND IS IN NO WAY SOMENTHING  THAT YOU CAN PUT BACK TOGETHER IN A WEEK [UNLESS YOUR OVERHAULING] OR YOU GOT LOTS OF FRIENDS TO HELP YOU OUT ALMOST FORGOT I KNOW HE GOT RID OF THE CARBURATOR SO THE COMPLETE ENGINE MINUS CARBURATOR,,,,,,,,,,,,,I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE SPEND AT LEAST 7K,,JUST IN CHROME HE IS VERY PICKY SO HE GOT THE "EXPENSIVE"CHROME IF YOU KNOW WHAT I  MEAN,,,,,,,,NO TIJUANA CHROME HERE {AND PLEASE DON'T GET OFNDED YOU KNOW TJ CHROME IS CHEAP BUT IT WONT LAST THAT LONG}
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 28 2007, 07:37 PM~8197843
> *:angry: FUCK IT, KEEP YOURS WITH OUT THE VINYL
> *



no vinyl :biggrin:


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 28 2007, 11:24 PM~8199340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale if anyones interested........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 28 2007, 10:24 PM~8199340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 29 2007, 08:48 AM~8200708
> *^^Yes but you need to change the shape of the ends that meet the wheel wells.  Caprice=round; Caddy=squared off
> *


thnx homie


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 29 2007, 05:13 PM~8203871
> *:nicoderm:
> *


HOW MUCH.....?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jun 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8204444
> *HOW MUCH.....?
> *


15Gs or best...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

hows this is it too old? :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Jul 13 2007, 08:39 AM~8299914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Jul 13 2007, 06:39 AM~8299914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Jul 13 2007, 06:39 AM~8299914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

THANKS THATS ONLY ONE OF TWO SECOND ONE COMING SOON


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Jul 13 2007, 03:51 PM~8303775
> *THANKS THATS ONLY ONE OF TWO SECOND ONE COMING SOON
> *


 :0    
LOOKS LIKE FIDEL INFLUENCED YOU??? :biggrin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 04:14 PM~8196292
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looks good i gotta know what its gonna roll, triple gold , all chrome, red barrel ?
personally i think those should be somewhat of your top three choices :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone have anymore pics of Aaron Vickery's box? Love this car. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 28 2006, 11:47 AM~6058721
> *THE ICE BOX.....PORTLAND OR. UCE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

[/quote]

looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 28 2007, 10:24 PM~8199340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who has info on this box chevy? if you ave any info on the rear suspension (stroke size, drop mounts, adjsutible upper trailingb arms etc etc) thats would be great.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Some pics of "The Bucket" & it's for sale as well!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

>


looks real good :thumbsup:
[/quote]
ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THESE MIRROR KITS FOR THE CAPRICE COST?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8304007
> *:0
> LOOKS LIKE FIDEL INFLUENCED YOU??? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Jul 14 2007, 03:38 PM~8308925
> *looks good  i gotta know what its gonna roll, triple gold , all chrome, red barrel ?
> personally i think those should be somewhat of your top three choices :thumbsup:
> *


damn this car's hard


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

before








during








no after yet,but cant wait! just got a 44" moon roof for it too!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 25 2007, 02:11 AM~8385518
> *Some pics of "The Bucket"  & it's for sale as well!!!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## mamorich (Jul 26, 2005)

Any sale for never cut straight 2 dr caprice???


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mamorich (Jul 26, 2005)

I wanna build one.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 25 2007, 08:49 PM~8392317
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


I almost traded my Glasshouse for this car. His engine blew 2 day before the trade. I'm glad it's in good hands.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone have pics or links of them convertible boxes with working tops????


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah its commin out cool. its gonna be a single pump hopper i think. already got a black magic piston and 12 batteries for it  



> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 31 2007, 03:12 AM~8434202
> *I almost traded my Glasshouse for this car.  His engine blew 2 day before the trade.  I'm glad it's in good hands.
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8458589
> *yeah its commin out cool. its gonna be a single pump hopper i think. already got a black magic piston and 12 batteries for it
> *


I know it going to be tight Im trying to mine to but its not going the way I want it to good luck to you and your build


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just take your time! i tried to have mine out for may 5th and as you see it still aint no where near where its supost to be! i just keep goin back and forth between do i want to make it a hopper or a clean street show car. its got a full wrap frame, but that 44 took alot out of the roof!



> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 2 2007, 08:29 PM~8459473
> *I know it going to be tight Im trying to mine to but its not going the way I want it to good luck to you and your build
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 2 2007, 04:23 PM~8458589
> *yeah its commin out cool. its gonna be a single pump hopper i think. already got a black magic piston and 12 batteries for it
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

found this pic check it out.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Oct 24 2006, 06:58 PM~6436539
> *HERES MINE........IM NOT DONE WITH IT........STILL NEED TO PUT IN THE PUMPS.........BUT HERES  A LITTLE SOMETHING.....
> 
> 
> ...



I knew I shouldnt have sold my chevy...damn I miss it...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this one is for sale 2,900


----------



## mamorich (Jul 26, 2005)

> this one is for sale 2,900


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > this one is for sale 2,900 where is it?
> > [/quote]
> > nor cal in fairfield right buy vallejo


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 8 2007, 06:30 PM~8507174
> *this one is for sale 2,900
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice 87


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

T T T


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HERE GO A FEW OF MINE.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CLEAN NIX CUSTOMS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2007, 09:57 AM~8560063
> *HERE GO A FEW OF MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

THANX FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2007, 09:57 AM~8560063
> *HERE GO A FEW OF MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS FRESH


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2007, 12:57 PM~8560063
> *HERE GO A FEW OF MINE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: not complete yet  














but it belongs to this :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 22 2007, 10:57 PM~8621559
> *:cheesy: not complete yet
> 
> 
> ...












i see you going all out rod


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 22 2007, 11:06 PM~8621602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CLINT (May 21, 2006)

MY 86


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 22 2007, 11:06 PM~8621602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

viejitos show.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 23 2007, 10:08 PM~8629732
> *nice
> *


Is that going to be the frame for the convertible??? :0


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 5 2007, 09:50 PM~8726631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking for more pics of this car!!!!!!!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

any convertible box?????????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Sep 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8752896
> *looking for more pics of this car!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2007, 11:57 AM~8560063
> *HERE GO A FEW OF MINE.
> 
> 
> ...



 i love this car any pics of the inside post them up


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

tt


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

shit nothing yet :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 23 2007, 07:31 PM~8854760
> * i love this car any pics of the inside post them up
> *


HERE IS ONE










THE CAR DONT BELING TO ME ANY MORE. I TRADED IT FOR A 64 SS TO SOME CAT IN THE ATL.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

any doors for sale??????


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

The '86 I used to have


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2007, 10:57 AM~8873714
> *HERE IS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 28 2007, 10:24 PM~8199340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Love these cars... Never had one though :angry:


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/shit.jpg
my hopper


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

need help to post pic help


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Oct 1 2007, 07:43 PM~8910620
> *need help to post pic help
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

> > Nice one I saw at Tampa LRM this past weekend
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Sep 13 2007, 11:31 AM~8782528
> *any convertible box?????????
> *


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Oct 1 2007, 08:43 PM~8910620
> *need help to post pic help
> *



Go to Photobucket.com. Open an account, upload your pics there. 


Then copy and paste the last link it gives you into the topic you want to post pics in. It's called IMG Code.


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

bump


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 09:05 PM~8910794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

here's mine.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Oct 1 2007, 09:20 PM~8910476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 5 2007, 10:36 AM~8720754
> *viejitos show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE RIDE FRE :biggrin: it's about time you took it out :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Oct 2 2007, 02:22 AM~8913934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :0 wow


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

My new winter project...... :biggrin: 


















So far I have updated the front and rear header panels and have the later year mirrors... but as luck would have it today I just found an 84 LANDAU at the local "vultures nest" self picking type junk yard.. :0 
Got the Landau trim...the third brake light....the power seats (mint same color... :biggrin: )...even the electric trunk pop...
Even was able to find another box chevy with the solid chrome bumpers (holes filled no trim)...  
The thing is though the motor was gone out of the Landau which is the same year 84 and I am curious did the Landau's come with the 305 as well? 
The reason I ask is I have a very slightly bent back passenger axle and was curious if this car could "donate" ...lol...I have heard that there were mutliple axles for the same year (?) Could anyone clear this up for me?
thanks for your time......................................................


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

if you guys know anyone one that want a 2dr let me know
3000 no wires or sounds and tv obo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

bought this one today! :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY CAPRICE.


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 5 2007, 01:21 AM~9156114
> *MY CAPRICE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres mine homies :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 5 2007, 09:50 PM~8726631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

what box is the bigest competition for me?

mines a 85 90'd out
full chrome 
paint
leaf
mural
( cars not done but whos out there at my level?)






































































post the hotest cars


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


YEA WHAT HE SAID !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

You deff making people step their game up. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


lookin goog homie, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


I THINK WE BOTH PUTTING WORK INTO OUR BOXES :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 08:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


 :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

found this pic under paint & body


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Texas car? Looks like a candy man job.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


thats the badest box I've seen yet


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

very nice, but I gotta roll with CAPRICHOSO86,,that motherfucker is cold.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Nov 15 2007, 07:24 PM~9237559
> *very nice, but I gotta roll with CAPRICHOSO86,,that motherfucker is cold.
> *


 :biggrin: just trying


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Nov 16 2007, 04:24 AM~9237559
> *very nice, but I gotta roll with CAPRICHOSO86,,that motherfucker is cold.
> *


yea, CAPRICHOSO86 is shitting on cats, frame alone.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Nov 18 2007, 08:57 PM~9255968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking frame you have any more pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

my caprice......the first year of the 2 door.....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

there is alot more done to this car that i will not show you

like maybe a sunroof
maybe ford 9" rearend with disk brakes
oh and a trunk mural
maybe even some crazy wheels

once the car is complete i will post all the pictures of the build..
maybe about a month or so till d day



> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 5 2007, 01:21 AM~9156114
> *MY CAPRICE.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN...thats a bad motherfucker


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 19 2007, 05:51 AM~9258080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good so far


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*individualsbox*
mad propz homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY HOMIES WEDDING 06'


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 22 2007, 08:49 AM~9281426
> *individualsbox
> mad propz homie
> *


X10!!!! FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE. NICE TOUCH ON THE BATTS!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

anyone know where i can get the bumper moldings the all black ones for the 86-90 not the 80thru85 one with the chrome in the middle thanks


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 3 2007, 05:33 PM~9365843
> *MY HOMIES WEDDING 06'
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

top.


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 6 2007, 12:02 PM~9388909
> *anyone know where i can get the bumper moldings the all black ones for the 86-90 not the 80thru85 one with the chrome in the middle thanks
> *


Good luck. When you find a source let me know. Til then it's all about hunting them down.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 16 2007, 11:26 PM~7009067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 19 2007, 07:51 AM~9258080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 19 2007, 07:51 AM~9258080
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 19 2007, 10:31 AM~9258443
> *DAMN...thats a bad motherfucker
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a set of header panel pieces for a landau for sale. PM me i got it for cheap merry late xmas :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

FOR SALE ON BOWTIECLASSIC.com


















Car is in NY 
$5k o.b.o.


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 6 2007, 12:02 PM~9388909
> *anyone know where i can get the bumper moldings the all black ones for the 86-90 not the 80thru85 one with the chrome in the middle thanks
> *


try this link - back bumper-
http://www.newgmparts.com/partlocator/inde...t=2&catalogid=2

-front bumper-
http://www.newgmparts.com/partlocator/inde...t=2&catalogid=2


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

anyone got a set of landau door trim for 86 or 87 caprice thanks


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd152/a...augnov07097.flv


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 11:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


lOVIN THE WORK... kEEP IT UP... cANT WAIT TO SEE THE COMPLETE PROJECT...


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Dec 30 2007, 10:17 PM~9569779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this your car are you selling parts


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

oH DAMN... dATS NICE... :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

wELL THESE BOXES ARE TIGHT... i MUST GET ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Jizz_@Dec 30 2007, 10:28 PM~9569895
> *is this your car are you selling parts
> *


only thing i got off the car was the landau header pannel pieces the insurance copmpany takes the cars away for scrap i never kept track of where it went probably pick a part


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 30 2007, 06:04 PM~9567974
> *I have a set of header panel pieces for a landau for sale. PM me i got it for cheap merry late xmas  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Dec 30 2007, 09:41 PM~9570040
> *only thing i got off the car was the landau header pannel pieces the insurance copmpany takes the cars away for scrap i never kept track of where it went probably pick a part
> *


Did you ASK to keep the car? When my cadillac brougham was wrecked I asked to keep it and I "bought" it for "junk yard blue book" which was 200 bucks  made a lil under 2 G's in parts. Never hurts to ask


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Dec 30 2007, 11:17 PM~9569779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck thats gotta hurt 
mine was rearended a year ago and it still sits there waiting for me to fix her up again


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

INDIVIALSBOX     SPEECHLESS


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 15 2007, 07:02 PM~9236937
> *found this pic under paint & body
> 
> 
> ...


PAINTED BY LEAL BROS.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

wisconsin rules!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jan 2 2008, 07:58 PM~9589956
> *wisconsin rules!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a serious fade paint job homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

one of my cars ar the 06 cleveland autorama.. won best in class.. got a sweet gold plate


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS CEN CAL :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Heres some pics of one in progress


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## orli1909 (Oct 30, 2007)

I Really Really dont want to fuck with this Topic but if anyone in or around South Florida has a CLEAN 2 dr. they are selling or would be intrested in trading for a Fleetwood on 24s... Send me a PM A.S.A.P

Clean Rides Homie TTT


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 9 2008, 08:34 PM~9653444
> *Heres some pics of one in progress
> 
> 
> ...


did you paint it all together??? Frame and body?


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

nice ride.


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 12 2008, 11:32 AM~9675603
> *did you paint it all together???  Frame and body?
> *


looks like the lift has paint on it, look clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

anybody have pics of a 2 door with a booty kit??


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

found this one 


















mine is going on soon :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is mine... Need to stripe it, add my landau top, and change my front bumper.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 13 2008, 08:26 PM~9685263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 13 2008, 06:26 PM~9685263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 9 2008, 09:34 PM~9653444
> *Heres some pics of one in progress
> 
> 
> ...


damn what is that color looks pretty good


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 13 2008, 07:26 PM~9685263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 314DIPPIN (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 9 2008, 10:34 PM~9653444
> *Heres some pics of one in progress
> 
> 
> ...



That's gonna look nice when it's done


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 13 2008, 07:39 PM~9685975
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 9 2008, 08:34 PM~9653444
> *Heres some pics of one in progress
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

my other box


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

*THERE WAS APOST ON LAYITLOW IN THE LAST WEEK THAT HAD LINKS TO GET BUMPER IMPACTS FOR BOXES ANYONE GOT THAT?????*


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

damn I wish I still had my 84...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jan 8 2008, 01:24 AM~9637508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ANYBODY NEED A FULL CUSTOM INTERIOR FOR A 2DR BOX????


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=376132&hl=


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

just picked mine up, '86 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm looking to buy some cadillac side panels for my caprice, or have some made, any help would be cool. The chrome rockers and the moldings, thanks.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jan 13 2008, 05:46 PM~9682984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jan 13 2008, 05:46 PM~9682984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 26 2008, 12:15 PM~9789432
> *I'm looking to buy some cadillac side panels for my caprice, or have some made, any help would be cool. The chrome rockers and the moldings, thanks.
> *


you gonna use fleetwood rockers or caprice rockers ?


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 19 2007, 05:51 AM~9258080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its about a month past D day, lets see some more pics??


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 26 2008, 12:15 PM~9789432
> *I'm looking to buy some cadillac side panels for my caprice, or have some made, any help would be cool. The chrome rockers and the moldings, thanks.
> *


u ain't buy-n anything foooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Jizz+Jan 27 2008, 05:22 AM~9794314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I have your driveway and your room full of cars and parts.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MAJESTICS V.C TOY DRIVE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

^^Nice.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 13 2008, 06:26 PM~9685263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a phone pic of my interior... I'll post up better pic when i find my usb cord.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 28 2008, 02:17 PM~9804653
> *MAJESTICS V.C TOY DRIVE.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## bluejuice (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin: I love them 2 door homie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 26 2008, 12:15 PM~9789432
> *I'm looking to buy some cadillac side panels for my caprice, or have some made, any help would be cool. The chrome rockers and the moldings, thanks.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 27 2008, 10:06 PM~9798321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: That bitch is bad homie


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

sup guys looking for some Chrome caprice a-arms uppers and lowers let me know if anyone has them for sale  ...


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

What's up with the mirrors? Why are they angled down? Clean car though.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Jan 30 2008, 07:34 PM~9826815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T KNOW. I JUST TOOK THE PICS.
HERE'S MY CAPRICE!! SAME SHOW


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Jan 30 2008, 08:34 PM~9826815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


'cause them mirrors is off of a montecarlo s/s, not a caprice


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 1 2008, 09:43 PM~9846077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, need the landau trim???? :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 27 2008, 07:06 PM~9798321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick car!!!!!!!!! i like the color!!!!!!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 13 2008, 07:26 PM~9685263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit. :biggrin: Waitin to see it in the streets. :thumbsup:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

this is my fav 1


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 2 2008, 07:46 PM~9851432
> *this is my fav 1
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 1 2008, 08:43 PM~9846077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing this... I'm not sure i want the landau top on mine


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Feb 2 2008, 11:26 PM~9852809
> *After seeing this... I'm not sure i want the landau top on mine
> *


I'm gonna leave the molding on mine but not the soft top, just paint.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 2 2008, 10:56 PM~9852974
> *I'm gonna leave the molding on mine but not the soft top, just paint.
> *


That's how mine is right now. Everyone tells me to leave it as is.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

anyyone got pics of a 77 with a euro front.clip..wanna see how it looks..


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

here's the one i've just got started on....can't wait 2 get this car rollin!


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
1996 L.A. SUPERSHOW


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 5 2008, 08:44 PM~9873551
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


what sup rod , hey thats my compas impala that was the first show he took it to


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

Everyone im looking for a 2 door in the northeast anyone that can help will be greatly appreciated... project, complete, needs work, doesn't.. Idc.. Please PM me or for faster reply email [email protected]


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Feb 5 2008, 10:09 PM~9874588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean how old is that pic


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

id say 99-00?
it was my brothers friend car he sold it, the car was a regular at LRM shows in texas back in the day.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 29 2008, 05:59 PM~9814768
> *Here's a phone pic of my interior... I'll post up better pic when i find my usb cord.
> 
> 
> ...



nice! :biggrin:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

Ttt for 2 doors for sale please help meee


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 5 2008, 07:44 PM~9873551
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


That car is in Vegas now


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 6 2008, 10:39 AM~9877787
> *nice! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 5 2008, 08:44 PM~9873551
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


I remember that shit there,,I think Ive got a few pics of it somewhere. That was my first super show


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Feb 2 2008, 06:00 PM~9850286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that nice i like it


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

LANDAU MOULDINGS, ANYONE???
$125 SHIPPED

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385395

I ALSO HAVE 3 SETS OF REAR WINDOW TRIMS 










$50 EACH SET SHIPPED


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 8 2008, 06:02 PM~9897514
> *what color is that nice i like it
> *


candy tangerine with ice pearl flake :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's mine with the landau top


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

just got mine painted 3 days ago. its my daily driver.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone have any technical info on installing a Fleetwood dash in a Caprice? Or maybe an old thread somewhere?  I appreciate any help! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Feb 12 2008, 03:15 PM~9925583
> *Here's mine with the landau top
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !*


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 18 2008, 04:57 PM~9729027
> *THERE WAS APOST ON LAYITLOW IN THE LAST WEEK THAT HAD LINKS TO GET BUMPER IMPACTS FOR BOXES ANYONE GOT THAT?????
> *


????????????????


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> here's the one i've just got started on....can't wait 2 get this car rollin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg166/i...ics/brian-6.jpg


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 15 2008, 05:23 PM~9951274
> *????????????????
> *


  THEY DON'T MAKE THEM NO MORE I TRIED


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...



Nice..


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by machine+Feb 18 2008, 05:49 PM~9973409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This box is so clean. Any interior pics doggie? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEMENTED_1_@Feb 21 2008, 04:47 AM~9993725
> *
> 
> 
> ...




GOD DAMN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 21 2008, 12:19 PM~9995498
> *GOD DAMN!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats a tight 69 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 12:57 AM~9984596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 21 2008, 10:49 AM~9995726
> *Thats a tight 69  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 









:0 










:0


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 23 2008, 12:58 AM~10010296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Feb 24 2008, 01:12 AM~10016063
> *NICE :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

these things are so rare, where does anyone find one??? the ones i seen here around detroit, are beat up looking and even then they don't wanna sell them. after i bought my regal do i see a decent on an 83 and they wanted 2,800


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 23 2008, 06:58 AM~10010296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 23 2008, 12:58 AM~10010296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean  any more pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Feb 18 2008, 06:49 PM~9973409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


originally in Nor Cal right?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 24 2008, 12:47 AM~10016203
> *originally in Nor Cal right?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 23 2008, 11:47 PM~10016203
> *originally in Nor Cal right?
> *


oregon..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the kind words :biggrin: 

here is a shot of it from october, left for dead...













RESCUED!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 24 2008, 03:18 PM~10018633
> *thanks for the kind words  :biggrin:
> 
> here is a shot of it from october, left for dead...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

last ones for now !!!

enough whoring out on this thread, lol.

gotta button down the last few details but i gotta say its nice to have it on the street considering its only february.

big up !!











:cheesy: 











:biggrin: 










:0 












and i'm out.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10018991
> *last ones for now !!!
> 
> enough whoring out on this thread, lol.
> ...




:cheesy: nice i like it


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm kinda feeling the painted rockers..   and bumpers?? Looks to be anyway.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10018991
> *last ones for now !!!
> 
> enough whoring out on this thread, lol.
> ...


BITCH IS NICE!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10018991
> *last ones for now !!!
> 
> enough whoring out on this thread, lol.
> ...


i GOTA SAY ITS NICE... sO ITS THAT ORIGINAL TRIM FROM ROOF TO THE FRONT FENDER..?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 24 2008, 07:52 PM~10020031
> *i GOTA SAY ITS NICE... sO ITS THAT ORIGINAL TRIM FROM ROOF TO THE FRONT FENDER..?
> *


Yea dats da landau trim


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I love that blacked out trim.


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10018991
> *last ones for now !!!
> 
> enough whoring out on this thread, lol.
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10018991
> *last ones for now !!!
> 
> enough whoring out on this thread, lol.
> ...


thats nice bro


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Feb 24 2008, 08:18 AM~10016823
> *oregon..
> *


x2


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the support !

i'm happy that people are feeling the rockers and trim and bumpers and all that. its getting harder and harder to bring out different shit. 

there won't be any updates untill april or may i dont think... gonna drive the shit out of it for the next few months then pull it apart for wet sanding and polish before the summer season starts, fix a few small things, finish up the trunk, all minor bullshit that can wait after the past 4 months of madness. :loco:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2007, 06:04 PM~7626751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this car now? My wife wants me to paint mine this color so bad, she's never seen this one she just like this color, but we'll see what happens cause I hate her. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 26 2008, 04:37 PM~10035801
> *Where is this car now? My wife wants me to paint mine this color so bad, she's never seen this one she just like this color, but we'll see what happens cause I hate her. :biggrin:
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

LOVE THE BLACK CAPRICE WITH THE PAINTD MOLDINGS .........I WAS THINKIN OF TAKING MINE OFF MAYBE ILL JUST PAINT THEM BUT NOT THE BUMPERS


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 24 2008, 03:18 PM~10018633
> *thanks for the kind words  :biggrin:
> 
> here is a shot of it from october, left for dead...
> ...


that mothet fuckr is off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well good work on the black caprice...personally not down with the painted bumpers, rockers and trim...but still good work


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

More pics SELF MADE.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ they suck if they aren't done right, thats for sure !! :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 27 2008, 12:00 AM~10039961
> *^ they suck if they aren't done right, thats for sure !! :scrutinize:
> *


As in the finish? Whats the best way?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^ oops, that was for the homie frogg  


BIG NICK i'm holding out a sec. more in store but not much 
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 27 2008, 12:03 AM~10039971
> *^^ oops, that was for the homie frogg
> BIG NICK i'm holding out a sec. more in store but not much
> :biggrin:
> *


I know you are. :biggrin: Its super sick homie show it off, at least show us a pic of the front with the bumper on. :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

you can have a lot of adhesion problems if the chrome and stainless isn't prepped properly. i don't know about other buliders but i've had the best results using as rough as 180grit on chrome followed by a quality metal conditioner, then some quality epoxy sealer, followed by a wetsand 600 then your standard bc/cc application. paint that shit WET and it'll help put the smiles on :biggrin: 

i had to redo one of the rockers after a friend knocked it onto the floor with a paint can landing on top of it, it was shitty but i was amazed to see how well the paint had held up, minor chiping and no peeling, shit seems tight to me !! :yes:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Feb 27 2008, 12:15 AM~10040028
> *you can have a lot of adhesion problems if the chrome and stainless isn't prepped properly. i don't know about other buliders  but i've had the best results using as rough as 180grit on chrome followed by a quality metal conditioner, then some quality epoxy sealer, followed by a wetsand 600 then your standard bc/cc application. paint that shit WET and it'll help put the smiles on  :biggrin:
> 
> i had to redo one of the rockers after a friend knocked it onto the floor with a paint can landing on top of it, it was shitty but i was amazed to see how well the paint had held up, minor chiping and no peeling, shit seems tight to me !! :yes:
> *


Thanks for the tips. :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 27 2008, 01:10 AM~10040006
> *I know you are. :biggrin:  Its super sick homie show it off, at least show us a pic of the front with the bumper on. :biggrin:
> *



shit man, thanks. i have a few things to take care of for the first, so i gotta keep away from the car till then. bumper pics soon and again thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

Is there a manufacturer that makes all the trim?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Im digging the missing molding on top.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I personally like the cadi moldings with the caprice rockers, thats how I'm gonna do mine. :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 28 2008, 02:28 PM~10051170
> *I personally like the cadi moldings with the caprice rockers, thats how I'm gonna do mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 26 2008, 10:56 PM~10039942
> *well good work on the black caprice...personally not down with the painted bumpers, rockers and trim...but still good work
> *


I agree. Its a different way to go which is good because its an ORIGINAL idea. When I see a car with painted trim i autmatically thing "THEY DIDNT TAKE ANYTHING OFF WHEN IT GOT PAINTED" obviously homie did cuz there's pics to prove, but....... Car looks good though :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

good to see that the box is getting more popular :biggrin: 










just put the top arms should finish by the weekend


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 28 2008, 11:14 PM~10055696
> *good to see that the box is getting more popular  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 28 2008, 11:14 PM~10055696
> *good to see that the box is getting more popular  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE THAT HOW THE BIG M DOES IT :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 28 2008, 03:28 PM~10051170
> *I personally like the cadi moldings with the caprice rockers, thats how I'm gonna do mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 

I have access to two sets of moldings....from what I understand it will take two sets to build one for these coupes. Do I understand right?.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

you wont need a second set a door pice will work.your gonna have to make a rocker for the front of the fender as the caddy has it on the bumper.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Feb 29 2008, 02:00 AM~10056025
> *you wont need a second set a door pice will work.your gonna have to make a rocker for the front of the fender as the caddy has it on the bumper.
> *


 So will I need just one door piece or both doors bro?.....Yeah thats waht I was thinking as as you said on the Fleets the bumper moldings wrap around and cover the area in front of the wheel well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

one door piece will be plenty......have fun!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Feb 29 2008, 02:12 AM~10056091
> *one door piece will be plenty......have fun!
> *


  ...thanks for the info bro..... Well I may have a little fun....but my homie has done em for Fleetwoods before so I think I will let him have most of it.........

Mine should be home from the painter early next week......Trying a "different" color scheme than I have seen before.....these two........
















and one more..................  ......matching 5th (with a real 72..)......new all chrome filled bumpers.....Euro front...rear.....and mirrors.......
Will post pics next week.......... :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

my old one 








coasts 








and bens 








all gone now


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Feb 29 2008, 02:31 AM~10056196
> *my old one
> 
> 
> ...


 My absolute favorite................................


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Feb 29 2008, 12:31 AM~10056196
> *my old one
> 
> 
> ...


who has this one still?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 28 2008, 11:14 PM~10055696
> *good to see that the box is getting more popular  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Feb 29 2008, 12:20 AM~10056128
> * ...thanks for the info bro..... Well I may have a little fun....but my homie has done em for Fleetwoods before so I think I will let him have most of it.........
> 
> Mine should be home from the painter early next week......Trying  a "different" color scheme than I have seen before.....these two........
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 29 2008, 01:14 AM~10055696
> *good to see that the box is getting more popular  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone have any problems with they're car buckling, from switches with no frame work?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 29 2008, 12:08 PM~10059094
> *Anyone have any problems with they're car buckling, from switches with no frame work?
> *


OH YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINE BUCKLED AFTER 6 HITS!!!! IT ONLY HAD 12 BATTS!! REINFORCE THAT BITCH!! I'VE SINCE FIXED AND REPAINTED THE BUCKLE BUT IT WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 29 2008, 01:41 PM~10059366
> *OH YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINE BUCKLED AFTER 6 HITS!!!! IT ONLY HAD 12 BATTS!! REINFORCE THAT BITCH!! I'VE SINCE FIXED AND REPAINTED THE BUCKLE BUT IT WILL HAPPEN.
> *


Damn thats fucked! What all reinforcements did you do? Pics?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

a pic of my ride... still a work in process.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)

My new ride I just picked up from my homeboy. Hopefully get to work on it here soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone else have a problem with the body buckling from switches with no suspension work?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

6 batteries max, 36volts per pump max, and probably better to stay away from any side to side action...

i believe that the 1/4s in these cars are quite soft. i have seen a few in person that have kinks in them.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

they look better if you can keep em straight :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE+Mar 1 2008, 01:45 AM~10063566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the input.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick+Jan 8 2008, 02:24 AM~9637508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  aint this the same ride...?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks like it with a new top.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2008, 01:52 PM~10077592
> *Looks like it with a new top.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 3 2008, 12:16 PM~10077351
> *
> :0   aint this the same ride...?
> *


yup, looks like she bought it when the homie had it for sale


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 3 2008, 12:04 PM~10077287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this in Japan now???


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

anybody has a picture of a 71 chevy caprice?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 3 2008, 01:54 PM~10078048
> *yup, looks like she bought it when the homie had it for sale
> *


 :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 3 2008, 02:54 PM~10078048
> *yup, looks like she bought it when the homie had it for sale
> *


good sale


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

YEAH I GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE RICO 
FROM MAJESTICS.... A FEW MONTHS AGO....
STILL NEEDS A FEW THINGS BUT IM ALMOST 
DONE.... IT NEEDED SOME LOVE. 
NOW IT"S PART OF THE 
STRICKLY RIDIN FAMILY......  :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 3 2008, 03:22 PM~10078731
> *YEAH I GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE RICO
> FROM MAJESTICS.... A FEW MONTHS AGO....
> STILL NEEDS A FEW THINGS BUT IM ALMOST
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice car.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2008, 03:23 PM~10078738
> *:thumbsup:  Nice car.
> *


THANK YOU .....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10078753
> *THANK YOU .....
> *


What all you gonna do to it?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2008, 04:23 PM~10078738
> *:thumbsup:  Nice car.
> *




its true !!! "TRAFFIC JAMMER" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

BIG NICK if you want an insurance policy on your 1/4's there is a thread in paint and body that goes through the steps of how to properly fiber glass the 1/4's on an 80's lac coupe, the same principle would apply the box coupe.
i think the two things that contribute to buckles most without reinforcing are "three wheel motion"lol, and the contribution of the extra weight (bats) toward the rear of the car, it uses the spring pearch like a fat kid on the end of a see-saw, if that makes sence.
not that i think partial wraps are a good thing, but if you are gonna run 4 bat 2 pump setup that does front to back, reinforcing the spring pearches alone should be enough.


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 3 2008, 05:32 PM~10079638
> *BIG NICK if you want an insurance policy on your 1/4's there is a thread in paint and body that goes through the steps of how to properly fiber glass the 1/4's on an 80's lac coupe, the same principle would apply the box coupe.
> i think the two things that contribute to buckles most without reinforcing are "three wheel motion"lol, and the contribution of the extra weight (bats) toward the rear of the car, it uses the spring pearch like a fat kid on the end of a see-saw, if that makes sence.
> not that i think partial wraps are a good thing, but if you are gonna run 4 bat 2 pump setup that does front to back, reinforcing the spring pearches alone should be enough.
> ...


Thanks man, I was just sadly thinking about this right now lol. I'm gonna end up getting a frame done for this car cause its one I plan to keep. Even though I don't ever side to side, I do 3 wheel once in a while, so I don't want to risk it, thanks man.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juice65_@Feb 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10062728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the front end? what year is this?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

its an 86


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2008, 03:28 PM~10078759
> *What all you gonna do to it?
> *


well when i got it it only 2 pumps one of them was not working had front and back the jack up was very low it had 10inch on it.. and 4 batt.
now i got 14 inch telescope rev stroks, 3 pump 10 batt front back stand still 3 wheels on both side had to add a 3rd pump to get that stand still .adex block ,3 ton springs in the front , had to wrap the frame cause he only had it for show ,chrome out the ass.... theres a few other things to be done ... had to add some chrome under the hood too... but other than that still more to come 
it was clean when i got it but just needed some love. ...


----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 3 2008, 08:12 PM~10080414
> *any pics of the front end? what year is this?
> *


It is a 86


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 3 2008, 10:12 PM~10082251
> *well when i got it it only 2 pumps one of them was not working had front and back the jack up was very low it had 10inch on it.. and 4 batt.
> now i got 14 inch telescope rev stroks, 3 pump 10 batt front back stand still 3 wheels on both side had to add a 3rd  pump to get that stand still .adex block ,3 ton springs in the front , had to wrap the frame  cause he only had it for show ,chrome out the ass.... theres a few other things to be done ... had to add some chrome under the hood too... but other than that still more to come
> it was clean when i got it but just needed some love. ...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 3 2008, 11:12 PM~10082251
> *well when i got it it only 2 pumps one of them was not working had front and back the jack up was very low it had 10inch on it.. and 4 batt.
> now i got 14 inch telescope rev stroks, 3 pump 10 batt front back stand still 3 wheels on both side had to add a 3rd  pump to get that stand still .adex block ,3 ton springs in the front , had to wrap the frame  cause he only had it for show ,chrome out the ass.... theres a few other things to be done ... had to add some chrome under the hood too... but other than that still more to come
> it was clean when i got it but just needed some love. ...
> *


any pics of the new changes.. :cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 3 2008, 06:50 PM~10079778
> *Thanks man, I was just sadly thinking about this right now lol. I'm gonna end up getting a frame done for this car cause its one I plan to keep. Even though I don't ever side to side, I do 3 wheel once in a while, so I don't want to risk it, thanks man.
> *


even if u do a full frame..id still glass the quarters as added protection..cause them buckles are jus a bitch..i assume ur gonna be hoppin.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 3 2008, 11:06 PM~10082765
> *even if u do a full frame..id still glass the quarters as added protection..cause them buckles are jus a bitch..i assume ur gonna be hoppin.. :cheesy:
> *


Yea I'm gonna do the quarters also, but not gonna hop this one, just cruise it. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juice65_@Mar 3 2008, 10:21 PM~10082347
> *It is a 86
> 
> 
> ...


do some 86 2DRs already come with the one piece healights and tailights?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 3 2008, 11:08 PM~10082789
> *do some 86 2DRs already come with the one piece healights and tailights?
> *


No just the 87's have the head lights, but both years share the same tail lights.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

o ok, but 87 two doors came out with one piece healights?


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 4 2008, 01:12 AM~10082819
> *o ok, but 87 two doors came out with one piece healights?
> *


yes, an 87 is already euro'd


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2008, 12:08 AM~10082787
> *Yea I'm gonna do the quarters also, but not gonna hop this one, just cruise it.  :biggrin:
> *


thats waht u say now :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 4 2008, 02:35 PM~10087173
> *thats waht u say now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: The v6 fuel injected 4.3L says I should hop it. :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

if the frame is done right the 1/4's won't fuck up but its good insurance to glass them shits, it'll inly tanke you a day. yo BIG NICK i tried to find you the link to that thread but i couldn't find it.

my shit is a true 1987 landau!! uffin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

sp^^ "only take" you a day, :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 4 2008, 11:05 PM~10092160
> *if the frame is done right the 1/4's won't fuck up but its good insurance to glass them shits, it'll inly tanke you a day. yo BIG NICK i tried to find you the link to that thread but i couldn't find it.
> 
> my shit is a true 1987 landau!! uffin:
> *



this is not entirely true, if your rear body mounts are good but the side ones are worn out or vise versa then when you lift the car the frame will move in a single motion but the body could pinch in the middle this can cause the quarter to buckle as it is the weakest link between the door and the trunk area.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 5 2008, 12:05 AM~10092160
> *if the frame is done right the 1/4's won't fuck up but its good insurance to glass them shits, it'll inly tanke you a day. yo BIG NICK i tried to find you the link to that thread but i couldn't find it.
> 
> my shit is a true 1987 landau!! uffin:
> *


Mines a 86 Landau, I didnt get that lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2008, 03:42 PM~10087222
> *:0  :biggrin:  The v6 fuel injected 4.3L says I should hop it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 12:56 AM~10092444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Mar 4 2008, 12:08 AM~10082787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here u go nick..
glassin the quarters.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2008, 04:42 PM~10087222
> *:0  :biggrin:  The v6 fuel injected 4.3L says I should hop it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Thats the same motor i got in mine :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+Mar 5 2008, 02:37 AM~10092711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this motor, its a v6 but it moves the car around pretty fast. :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 5 2008, 01:18 AM~10092252
> *this is not entirely true,  if your rear body mounts are good but the side ones are worn out or vise versa then when you lift the car the frame will move in a single motion but the body could pinch in the middle  this can cause the quarter to buckle as it is the weakest link between the door and the trunk area.
> *



sorry homie, by saying "done right" i meant propperly, including propper body mounts, bushings etc. maybe i should rephrase,

what i meant was...

once your frame is wrapped propperly and you are confident in its strength, please ensure that you replace all the appropriate body mounts and bushings with new stock in order not to run the risk of causing any future damage to body of your vehicle. :roflmao: it has been suggested by some that applying fiberglass matting to the inside of your 1/4 panel may help reduce the possibility of failure in this area, an insurance policy of sorts, if you will. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:28 AM~10093932
> *sorry homie, by saying "done right" i meant propperly, including propper body mounts, bushings etc. maybe i should rephrase,
> 
> what i meant was...
> ...


Yea, I was gonna pull the car off the frame and do thousands of dollars worth of work to it and put it back on the old body mounts. :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thinking of selling this one, but not so sure


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 17 2005, 06:06 PM~3287845
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: TTT ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> Thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> no problem..so when u gonna do em?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> > Thanks. :thumbsup:
> >
> > no problem..so when u gonna do em?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone got any caddy panels for 2dr caprice doors they wanna get rid of ?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

anyone got any caddy panels for 2dr caprice down they wanna get rid of?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 5 2008, 03:28 PM~10093932
> *sorry homie, by saying "done right" i meant propperly, including propper body mounts, bushings etc. maybe i should rephrase,
> 
> what i meant was...
> ...


you know if they still make factory body mounts for these cars anymore? or do ya have to go with a polyurathane mount?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

My homie's from Washington.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 11 2008, 09:53 PM~10148024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore of the interior?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Leal Bros. from Corpus Christi, Texas CITY STYLE car club


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Leal Bros. from Corpus Christi, Texas CITY STYLE car club


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 12 2008, 02:06 PM~10151437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  luv em wit a 5th..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

More pics SELF MADE. :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 13 2008, 02:17 AM~10157114
> *More pics SELF MADE. :biggrin:
> *


hell yaaa..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

From Washington


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Mar 11 2008, 10:31 PM~10147729
> *anyone got any caddy panels for 2dr caprice down they wanna get rid of?
> *


X2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE THE MOOD IS GETTING A LOT BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

My hooptie. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

AND HERES MY HOOPTIE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

^


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

I NEED THE TRIM FOR QUARTER WINDOWS, AND THE WHEEL WELL TRIM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 18 2008, 12:26 PM~10197838
> *I NEED THE TRIM FOR QUARTER WINDOWS,  AND THE WHEEL WELL TRIM
> *


x2 doode.


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

under construction!


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 03:31 PM~10197882
> *x2 doode.
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Mar 18 2008, 12:52 PM~10198530
> *under construction!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 18 2008, 02:02 PM~10198607
> *
> *


Seriously, my quarter window moldings look like shit, maybe ill just paint all my moldings black.







































































j/k SELF MADE :biggrin: now post more pics, or I will. :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 14 2008, 08:45 AM~10166986
> *From Washington
> 
> 
> ...


Me likes :cheesy:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 18 2008, 07:28 PM~10199716
> *Seriously, my quarter window moldings look like shit, maybe ill just paint all my moldings black.
> j/k SELF MADE :biggrin:  now post more pics, or I will. :biggrin:
> *



my quarter windows are the exact same way :angry:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 18 2008, 01:26 PM~10197838
> *I NEED THE TRIM FOR QUARTER WINDOWS,  AND THE WHEEL WELL TRIM
> *



X 3 :angry: can't find it anywhere!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

make them out of the deville window trim moldings :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2008, 11:02 AM~10205697
> *make them out of the deville window trim moldings :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 02:30 PM~10205935
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


x2, i might have to look into that


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Defiantly my favorite one Coast. :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 02:43 PM~10206066
> *Defiantly my favorite one Coast. :thumbsup:
> *


its definitely nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 19 2008, 11:51 AM~10206138
> *its definitely nice :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2008, 11:39 AM~10206018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need a smooth bumper like that!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2008, 11:39 AM~10206018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need a smooth bumper like that!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 19 2008, 04:13 PM~10207397
> *I need a smooth bumper like that!
> *


 Got mine off of an 84 wagon.........


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Feb 12 2008, 01:27 PM~9925229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Mar 18 2008, 03:01 PM~10197649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Mar 18 2008, 01:52 PM~10198530
> *under construction!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10205598
> *X 3 :angry: can't find it anywhere!!!
> *


x4 



J/K I FOUND MINE ON E-BAY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 18 2008, 12:26 PM~10197838
> *I NEED THE TRIM FOR QUARTER WINDOWS,  AND THE WHEEL WELL TRIM
> *


WHEEL WELL TRIM CHECK YOUR LOCAL WRECKING YARDS FOR OG TRIM


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 21 2008, 12:18 AM~10218785
> *WHEEL WELL TRIM CHECK YOUR LOCAL WRECKING YARDS FOR OG TRIM
> *


thats what im hittin up this weekend


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

My former ride......


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

anybody working on their box this weekend :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 09:12 AM~10221827
> *anybody working on their box this weekend :dunno:
> *


Imma try and work on a few boxes this weekend.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 21 2008, 12:23 PM~10221928
> *Imma try and work on a few boxes this weekend.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 08:12 AM~10221827
> *anybody working on their box this weekend :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 09:12 AM~10221827
> *anybody working on their box this weekend :dunno:
> *


going to the garage right now


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 10:12 AM~10221827
> *anybody working on their box this weekend :dunno:
> *


going to sand blast a frame tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Mar 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10225273
> *going to sand blast a frame tonight :biggrin:
> *


for my box :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10225857
> *for my box  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
ANYBODY NEED AN INTERIOR???? COME PICK IT UP :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=376132&hl=


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

1 i did on M.S.Paint


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

Got this for sale in Orlando *84 Caprice Classic*

Strong later model 350 w 700R4 tranny, dual flowmaster exhaust, COLD AC, car runs strong-no leaks whatsoever...Clean interior, Would need a little bodywork n paint to be super nice but could make a nice rider-just throw on some rims n buff it out...
Alreay 350d and 90d out..the hard works done haha

$3200 OBO cash talks..open to offers

Serious inquiries message me or call 407 718 2133..no trades
THANKS


----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)

Went out and put the rims on this weekend :biggrin: :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Mar 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10225273
> *going to sand blast a frame tonight :biggrin:
> *


  



















for this car


----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)

Some more of mine











Rims and tires a little dirty


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juice65_@Mar 23 2008, 08:43 PM~10238403
> *Some more of mine
> 
> 
> ...



Nice box..I used to have an all white 87 landau


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10238247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hurry up so we can do mine next :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait to get back to work on mine! :angry: hopefully by next weekend


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10239715
> *cant wait to get back to work on mine!  :angry:  hopefully by next weekend
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD BE A NICE ONE IN THE BAY


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## Juice65 (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Mar 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10238819
> *Nice box..I used to have an all white 87 landau
> *


Thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

mernin fellow box builders of the world :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10239715
> *cant wait to get back to work on mine!  :angry:  hopefully by next weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Mar 21 2008, 10:12 AM~10221827
> *anybody working on their box this weekend :dunno:
> *


Ive been working on putting a caddy dash in mine :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388357


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10252650
> *Ive been working on putting a caddy dash in mine :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388357
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a how to on wiring up the 90 lights on the caprice?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

The best and cleanest thing to do is hook up the 90 harness that is on the firewall. You'll just have to route the wire, but at least your hook up for all the lights will be there. It saves you from splicing in the wiring.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2008, 10:58 AM~10268158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

A few more prgress pics.......  of mine...........

When I got her.......









A few in between shots.......

















And a few more today....... :biggrin: 

























Got to finsh the mirrors....and the continental kit tomorrow and than off to the pinstriper/ leafer in a few weeks.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 30 2008, 03:09 PM~10289835
> *A few more prgress pics.......   of mine...........
> 
> When I got her.......
> ...


VARY NICE BOX HOMIE


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^X2 Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

none 4 sale


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

nice


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Hers mine :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 23 2008, 12:47 PM~10235187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: good lookin b.c. :thumbsup: 

there are a few of these things creepin this year...

chris !! get down homie, frame looks nice all bare.

rusty, i hope you got your trunk and 1/4 fixed up without too much headache.

see you guys in the sun. :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 31 2008, 08:08 AM~10296627
> *:thumbsup: good lookin b.c.  :thumbsup:
> 
> there are a few of these things creepin this year...
> ...


man ur shits lookin tight to j no pickys on bcfest though hey :biggrin:,mines just gonna be daily for now im still spending my time fucking with the g-bodys :uh:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 31 2008, 08:35 AM~10296358
> *Hers mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 31 2008, 10:35 AM~10296358
> *Hers mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 NICEeee............ Couple questions bro..............
Can you drive with her laid out that low?......
And is that a 14" rim in that continental kit?.......

Thanks for your time......


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 30 2008, 12:09 PM~10289835
> *A few more prgress pics.......   of mine...........
> 
> When I got her.......
> ...


I LIKE THE TWO TONE uffin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 31 2008, 10:04 AM~10297174
> *NICEeee............  Couple questions bro..............
> Can you drive with her laid out that low?......
> And is that a 14" rim in that continental kit?.......
> ...


yeah i can drive it like that, thats fully dumped front and rear :biggrin: and yes that is a 14' wheel in the kit, final fantasy did it for me


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Mar 31 2008, 10:44 AM~10296988
> *man ur shits lookin tight to j no pickys on bcfest though hey  :biggrin:,mines just gonna be daily for now im still spending my time fucking with the g-bodys :uh:
> *



trying to keep the politics to a minimum on the local set, lol. better to let the cars do the talking i figure :biggrin: hope to see you around soon homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 30 2008, 08:38 PM~10293546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you missing the rear window mouldings??? I got a set if you need them :cheesy:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Apr 1 2008, 12:47 AM~10304856
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   

tight ass caprice :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Apr 1 2008, 01:01 AM~10304900
> *
> 
> tight ass caprice  :biggrin:
> *


WELL THANK YOU!.......


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Mar 30 2008, 12:09 PM~10289835
> *A few more prgress pics.......   of mine...........
> 
> When I got her.......
> ...


Very nice!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 31 2008, 11:01 AM~10297725
> *yeah i can drive it like that, thats fully dumped front and rear :biggrin: and yes that is a 14' wheel in the kit, final fantasy did it for me
> *


hey bro I found that metal trim that goes across the hood, let me know if you want it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 1 2008, 10:12 PM~10313350
> *hey bro I found that metal trim that goes across the hood, let me know if you want it
> *



I WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 2 2008, 01:40 PM~10317796
> *I WANT IT :biggrin:
> *


pm me


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## felicat (Jun 7, 2007)

This is a good topic for some ideas just bought me a 1985 2 door caprice.
Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Getting her put together now.....










72 Spokes...........went with the 175/80/13 Vogues......some thing a little bit different....









Only thing that sucks is the all chrome bumper my painter had was off of a 78...wont fit an 80s model... :angry: Waiting till I throw on the new rear bumper before I mount the continental kit which was also painted the colors of the car.... :biggrin: 

















Sorry the pics are blurry and its rainy........will take better ones in tomorrow.
Thanks for all the positive comments...


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Apr 3 2008, 07:06 PM~10329169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics looks nice


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

........finally...........sunlight....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Apr 1 2008, 02:47 AM~10304856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS FUCKIN SIC MAYN


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 4 2008, 03:53 PM~10335915
> *YEAH THATS FUCKIN SIC MAYN
> *


or gurlllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Apr 1 2008, 02:47 AM~10304856
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*This was a Majestics car wasn't it? I remember it being for sale. Good buy it tis is the one, it's a nice ass caprice. Good grab babygril, sicc chevy  *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 4 2008, 09:17 PM~10339067
> *This was a Majestics car wasn't it?  I remember it being for sale.  Good buy it tis is the one, it's a nice ass caprice.  Good grab babygril, sicc chevy
> *


hey thanks man!!!!!!! it's come along way since the buy...... :cheesy:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 4 2008, 09:12 PM~10339044
> *or gurlllllllllllllllll :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha lmao.... yes im a girl....... :cheesy: :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

THE HOMIE FROM AMIGOS


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10339608
> *THE HOMIE FROM AMIGOS
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

CLUB MEMBERS CAR ALSO!(78 IMPALA)


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

THIS ONE IS ONE OF OUR CLUB MEMBERS


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 10:47 PM~10339704
> *CLUB MEMBERS CAR ALSO!(78 IMPALA)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

23 hrs later and nothing


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Why so many noids?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Why so many noids?


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Mine's just been sitting collecting dirt in a yard  I'll have it back in a few days if all goes well :biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

$3100









or $2800 like this:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Who can tell me what that little vent/screen on the dash is.


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 31 2008, 10:08 AM~10296627
> *:thumbsup: good lookin b.c.  :thumbsup:
> 
> there are a few of these things creepin this year...
> ...


  nothing a law suit wont fix :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

SAN BERNARDINO TODAY :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

$3200


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Apr 14 2008, 07:12 AM~10410865
> *$3200
> 
> 
> ...



MAKE OFFER


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Apr 9 2008, 09:08 PM~10377041
> *$3100
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you still have this and where are you located?....


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 14 2008, 11:37 PM~10418141
> *Do you still have this and where are you located?....
> *


X2


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 14 2008, 10:15 PM~10418574
> *X2
> *



Still have it--would like it gone soon, Im about 15 mins outside of Casselberry FL


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

not a fan of vogues but its still sick as hell.got juice?


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 13 2008, 07:08 PM~10407890
> *SAN BERNARDINO TODAY :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


this car is for sale.if your interested, i have his info.just pm me.


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

JUST GOT THIS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 16 2008, 08:44 PM~10432725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice homie


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

good lookin


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 10:47 PM~10339704
> *CLUB MEMBERS CAR ALSO!(78 IMPALA)
> 
> 
> ...


_*I hope this shit bangs for how ugly it is * _ :around:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

I really thought I would like the fleetwood windows more, but now that I see it, im not really feeling it. Nice work though, just something about it that make me


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 16 2008, 05:44 PM~10432725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll sell you all the mouldings for the landau top  now I see what you meant by door mouldings pm me back


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Apr 16 2008, 09:05 PM~10433471
> *I really thought I would like the fleetwood windows more, but now that I see it, im not really feeling it.  Nice work though, just something about it that make me
> *


I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY 1, BUT IF IT HAD THE PANELS TO MATCH THEN IT WOULD LOOK A WHOLE LOT BETTER


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

bout to get a '90 fleetwood digi dash and panels


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Apr 15 2008, 05:19 AM~10419616
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


_wow this is clean! is this car really in sweden? if so thats cool!  _


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

just put some new 13s on 2day


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CAN'T WAITE TO FINISH MINE :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 17 2008, 07:15 PM~10441867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This one look badass


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Got my kit together and put on this weekend........  


















I have a set of Euro panels in my possesion as well.....still undecided though any opinions.....????????


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

go for the pannels it could work good with the 2 tone you got going on


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

$3000 this weekend in Orlando FL...or serious offers--come n get it


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

phx rider[/i]@Apr 18 2008 said:


> [/b]


Thnks! yes the car is here in sweden, did the install last weekend, big thanks to phatlander for all the help


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

anybody put in any work this weekend?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Apr 15 2008, 08:19 AM~10419616
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie, i like


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 21 2008, 04:44 AM~10464958
> *anybody put in any work this weekend?
> *










changed the header panel on mine this sunday, now just need to find a bumper filler :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 13 2008, 06:02 PM~10407805
> *Who can tell me what that little vent/screen on the dash is.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a 70's dash is that right? Never seen one before... probably a "home made" vent.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 21 2008, 04:44 AM~10464958
> *anybody put in any work this weekend?
> *


I finished pulling out my interior out of my box, now it's for sale, locally only, 'cause shipping would be a bitch


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

good luck! i couldnt find a bumper filler anywhere! i ended up goin to 9 wrecking yards and had to give up and go to the dealer. paid like 120 for a brand new one. what color are you goin with?



> _Originally posted by 323CAPRICE_@Apr 21 2008, 02:42 PM~10467186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 22 2008, 12:16 AM~10473016
> *good luck! i couldnt find a bumper filler anywhere! i ended up goin to 9 wrecking yards and had to give up and go to the dealer. paid like 120 for a brand new one. what color are you goin with?
> *


IM STILL DEBATING ON THE COLOR


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Apr 22 2008, 02:50 PM~10478273
> *Some pics from today just to add somethin to this thread.....
> 
> 
> ...


Some flicks of mine... Just a work in progress.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 323CAPRICE_@Apr 22 2008, 11:42 AM~10476747
> *IM STILL DEBATING ON THE COLOR
> *


If you cant find a filler, LMK there's junk yards in town here that have lots of em still in one piece I'll go dig one out for you.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Apr 22 2008, 03:57 PM~10478327
> *Some flicks of mine... Just a work in progress.
> *


_*thats nice .*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

any one got a arms 4 these


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Apr 22 2008, 06:19 PM~10480025
> *thats nice . :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 19 2008, 08:30 PM~10456842
> *Got my kit together and put on this weekend........
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is dope! :0 :0 
mayo&mustard!


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Apr 13 2008, 07:08 PM~10407890
> *SAN BERNARDINO TODAY :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


That top and sunroof is the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™+Apr 22 2008, 03:50 PM~10478273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Apr 22 2008, 03:58 PM~10478332
> *If you cant find a filler, LMK there's junk yards in town here that have lots of em still in one piece I'll go dig one out for you.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Apr 16 2008, 09:05 PM~10433471
> *I really thought I would like the fleetwood windows more, but now that I see it, im not really feeling it.  Nice work though, just something about it that make me
> *



Agreed. Maybe as a baldy?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*FOR SALE: BOUGHT THIS KIT W/ THE SLEVES IN HOPES THAT IT WOULD FIT MY GLASSHOUSE....IT DIDN'T. IT IS ALREADY CHROME PLATED AND LOOKS VERY NICE, I WILL HAVE PICS AND PRICES TOMORROW OF THE FINNISHED PRODUCT. I AM JUST LOOKING TO BREAK EVEN. FIGURE THE COST OF THE KIT AND THE CHROME PLATING PLUS SHIPPING.*

http://www.hotchkis.net/p-803-1978-1996-ca...ebuild-kit.aspx









[/quote]


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10425282
> *this car is for sale.if your interested, i have his info.just pm me.
> *


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MILGON_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10425282
> *this car is for sale.if your interested, i have his info.just pm me.
> *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

YESTERDAY AT KENITH HANN PARK.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm still looking for the tips of the landu top anyone thanks 90 front


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

anybody need the door window felts, with chrome???


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 1 2008, 11:51 AM~10552418
> *i'm still looking for the tips of the landu top anyone thanks 90 front
> *


You need the header panel pieces? I have an extra set. Pix on my build up thread on my signatue homie. $60.00 shipped


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™+Apr 22 2008, 03:22 PM~10478528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 1 2008, 05:24 PM~10554463
> *:cheesy:
> *


those are for 80-85, the 86-90 are different, shorter


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 1 2008, 11:29 PM~10556649
> *those are for 80-85, the 86-90 are different, shorter
> *


thanks good to know


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ANYBODY NEED SOME BRAND NEW STOCK ROTORS FOR AN 80-90 CAPRICE, I HAVE A PAIR(2) GOT NO USE FOR THEM, THEY RETAIL WAY OVER $50 EACH, *I'LL LET THE PAIR GO FOR $50 PLUS SHIPPING  *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@May 3 2008, 10:30 AM~10566561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Are the four door and two door rear windows the same? Anyone know :dunno:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 3 2008, 02:20 PM~10567570
> *Are the four door and two door rear windows the same? Anyone know :dunno:
> *


*No they are not the same. The 2 door rear window and moldings are different.
:nono: 

I tried to use the rear moldings off of a 4 door for my 2 door. And thats when I found out they are not the same!! :angry: *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 3 2008, 03:31 PM~10568029
> *No they are not the same. The 2 door rear window and moldings are different.
> :nono:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I went through the same experience using moldings but I got a good set thanks to Rodrigo. Now I have to look for a window to replace the one I already have


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 3 2008, 05:52 PM~10568477
> *Thanks. I went through the same experience using moldings but I got a good set thanks to Rodrigo. Now I have to look for a window to replace the one I already have
> *


 :biggrin: and ouch good luck on the glass, they are hard as hell to find, i'll keep an eye out for one for you Hugo


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> *FOR SALE: BOUGHT THIS KIT W/ THE SLEVES IN HOPES THAT IT WOULD FIT MY GLASSHOUSE....IT DIDN'T. IT IS ALREADY CHROME PLATED AND LOOKS VERY NICE, I WILL HAVE PICS AND PRICES TOMORROW OF THE FINNISHED PRODUCT. I AM JUST LOOKING TO BREAK EVEN. FIGURE THE COST OF THE KIT AND THE CHROME PLATING PLUS SHIPPING.*
> 
> http://www.hotchkis.net/p-803-1978-1996-ca...ebuild-kit.aspx


[/quote]

Why not have a new longer tie rod center sleeve made (or make it yourself) or is the center link diferent too? 
How much is breaking even?


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

whats good hommie if anyone needs 90 fronts or backs holla at me we got alot of junk yards here in miami with them cars maybe i can help you out


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks Rod :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Striped......................and lifted........


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

anybody got a mint chrome trim for the back edge of the hood?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@May 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10585899
> *Striped......................and lifted........
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A TIGHT RIDE YOU GOT THERE ,


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@May 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10585899
> *Striped......................and lifted........
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

love these cars.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 7 2008, 12:29 PM~10598246
> *love these cars.
> *


o rly?


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Here my 85 caprice, three pumps, ten batteries.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

nice :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@May 7 2008, 09:47 AM~10598374
> *Here my 85 caprice, three pumps, ten batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice bro would you ever sell it


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 6 2008, 05:57 AM~10585966
> *anybody got a mint chrome trim for the back edge of the hood?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

My 3 toned 2 door. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 8 2008, 11:35 AM~10608868
> *My 3 toned 2 door. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


Landau Sorbet :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 8 2008, 06:22 PM~10611318
> *Landau Sorbet  :biggrin:
> *


With coke on the nose. :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^ :rofl:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

MY NEW RIDE I JUST FINISHED...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@May 8 2008, 11:21 PM~10613751
> *MY NEW RIDE I JUST FINISHED...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

OLD PAINT








NEW PAINT


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

mine, still in the works! its a custom orange base with silver flake over it, now i gotta take it apart again,wet sand it, lay out the patterns, and shoot the kandy.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@May 11 2008, 11:29 AM~10628586
> *OLD PAINT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice good to see your taking care of the Caprice cuz that car has come a long way over the years
Whats next?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 11 2008, 12:11 PM~10628759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@May 11 2008, 11:29 AM~10628586
> *OLD PAINT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 11 2008, 02:29 PM~10629540
> *mine, still in the works! its a custom orange base with silver flake over it, now i gotta take it apart again,wet sand it, lay out the patterns, and shoot the kandy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

props to everyone here, they all look great. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 11 2008, 12:11 PM~10628759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

KEEP AN EYE OUT LATER TONIGHT, I WILL BE POSTING A LOT OF CAPRICE BOX PARTS THAT I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND AND HAVE NO USE FORE, I WILL POST A LINK HERE, ALONG WITH PICS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: SWEET


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 12 2008, 11:05 AM~10635509
> *KEEP AN EYE OUT LATER TONIGHT, I WILL BE POSTING A LOT OF CAPRICE BOX PARTS THAT I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND AND HAVE NO USE FORE, I WILL POST A LINK HERE, ALONG WITH PICS
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Anyone have any Cadillac side moldings for sale?*


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 12 2008, 01:05 PM~10635509
> *KEEP AN EYE OUT LATER TONIGHT, I WILL BE POSTING A LOT OF CAPRICE BOX PARTS THAT I HAVE JUST LAYING AROUND AND HAVE NO USE FORE, I WILL POST A LINK HERE, ALONG WITH PICS
> *


CANT WAIT! :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 12 2008, 02:24 PM~10635698
> *Anyone have any Cadillac side moldings for sale?
> *


MY HOMIE IS HOOKIN ME UP WITH THE CADDILAC MOULDINGS AND 90 DIGI DASH FOR $100 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 12:59 PM~10636411
> *MY HOMIE IS HOOKIN ME UP WITH THE CADDILAC MOULDINGS AND 90 DIGI DASH FOR $100  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


My "homie" wants 300 for moldings. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

HERE YA GO, LET ME KNOW  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=409460


----------



## CoCo_Loco (May 7, 2008)

My 86 Caprice Classic Landau I Just Got For 3G's 
40,000 Mi. Only


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoCo_Loco_@May 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10641244
> *My 86 Caprice Classic Landau I Just Got For 3G's
> 40,000 Mi. Only
> 
> ...


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 12 2008, 10:02 PM~10641276
> *
> *


GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU HOMIE DOES LAUDAU 2 DOOR HAVE A CUT OUT ON THE MOULDINGS WHERE THE REAR VIEW MIRRORS GO OR DO THEY GO UNDER NEATH THE MOULDING


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 14 2008, 11:51 AM~10652803
> *GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU HOMIE DOES LAUDAU 2 DOOR HAVE A CUT OUT ON THE MOULDINGS WHERE THE REAR VIEW MIRRORS GO OR DO THEY GO UNDER NEATH THE MOULDING
> *


The mirror mounts underneath the moulding (so I've heard)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 14 2008, 09:45 AM~10653126
> *The mirror mounts underneath the moulding (so I've heard)
> *


The moldings stop on both sides of the mirrors.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 14 2008, 01:35 PM~10653536
> *The moldings stop on both sides of the mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like 86-87

80-85 used different mirrors (so I've heard)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 14 2008, 10:42 AM~10653589
> *Looks like 86-87
> 
> 80-85 used different mirrors (so I've heard)
> *


Oh I get it, I haven't seen a 80-85 landau so your probably right.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 14 2008, 02:32 PM~10653961
> *Oh I get it, I haven't seen a 80-85 landau so your probably right.
> *


Oh, I am right (so I've heard)


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS THATS THE PIC I WANTED TO SEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 14 2008, 10:42 AM~10653589
> *Looks like 86-87
> 
> 80-85 used different mirrors (so I've heard)
> *


 :yes: :yes: but i manged to fit my 87 mirrors under my 84 trim


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 15 2008, 10:35 PM~10665917
> *:yes:  :yes: but i manged to fit my 87 mirrors under my 84 trim
> *


Tight fit?? No mods to the trim or mirror I'd hope...


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoCo_Loco_@May 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10641244
> *My 86 Caprice Classic Landau I Just Got For 3G's
> 40,000 Mi. Only
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

140,000 miles homie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 15 2008, 07:35 PM~10665917
> *:yes:  :yes: but i manged to fit my 87 mirrors under my 84 trim
> *


pics


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 15 2008, 07:36 PM~10665925
> *Tight fit?? No mods to the trim or mirror I'd hope...
> *


very tight


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking for a 2-door box like these (stock) any body have one 4-sale? :dunno: 
LA, Phx or S.D...


----------



## BABY HUEY (Feb 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BABY HUEY (Feb 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BABY HUEY (Feb 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BABY HUEY (Feb 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BABY HUEY (Feb 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Mine.... Not the best but one day...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

NICE


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 18 2008, 10:16 AM~10680459
> *Looking for a 2-door box like these (stock) any body have one 4-sale? :dunno:
> LA, Phx or S.D...
> *


Here you go and thew AC works  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=410667


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I think Rod has the landau trim you need. You can never go wrong with black on black though :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10701138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the interior on this one


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 18 2005, 12:29 AM~3288716
> *OURSTYLE'S HARLEY DAVIDSON CAPRICE :0
> *


thats rigth. you can never go wrong with black on black


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

found this in the random picture post



> _Originally posted by Regal King+May 21 2008, 04:07 AM~10702303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

[quote=VEGAS BLVD


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

fail


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 21 2008, 11:00 AM~10703826
> *fail
> *


X2


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 01:03 PM~10703846
> *X2
> *


do you have a caprice, NO so gtfo


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 21 2008, 11:09 AM~10703885
> *do you have a caprice, NO so gtfo
> *


DID NOT SAY I DID PENCIL DICK :angry:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah thats mine, still under construction



> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 21 2008, 07:21 AM~10702646
> *found this in the random picture post
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 20 2008, 10:06 PM~10701446
> *I think Rod has the landau trim you need. You can never go wrong with black on black though :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 21 2008, 09:36 PM~10707657
> *yeah thats mine, still under construction
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 323CAPRICE_@May 11 2008, 01:51 PM~10628674
> *:thumbsup:
> *



nice! anybody have more pics of this one?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WHERE ALL THE 67-68S AT???? THE REAL CAPRICES!! :0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2008, 11:26 AM~10711472
> *I LOVE THE 80'S,THE REAL CAPRICES!! :0
> *


I AGREE


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 22 2008, 08:43 AM~10711577
> *I AGREE THAT THE SIXTIES PRODUCED 99% OF THE COOLEST CARS  ON EARFF
> *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2008, 12:27 PM~10711855
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

x2


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

OK THEN...MORE 60S CAPRISOES PLEAZZZ :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 24 2008, 06:33 AM~10726834
> *
> *


CAR IS CLEAN BUT FOR HAVING THE 87-90 FRONT AND BACK CLIPS YOU'D THINK HE WOULD'VE CHANGED THE BUMPER IMPACT STRIPS TO THE ALL BLACK 87-90 ONES!!!! THOSE ARE 80-85 STRIPS:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Some more pics to add to the thread... *Anyone know where to find new bumper impact strips?*


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Nevermind... I found the bumper strips :biggrin:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

where at homie? i might need some for my caprice its getting loose and the clips are breaking off.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@May 24 2008, 06:02 PM~10729995
> *where at homie? i might need some for my caprice its getting loose and the clips are breaking off.
> *


newgmparts.com just look under 90's caprice :cheesy:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 24 2008, 11:11 AM~10727719
> *CAR IS CLEAN BUT FOR HAVING THE 87-90 FRONT AND BACK CLIPS YOU'D THINK HE WOULD'VE CHANGED THE BUMPER IMPACT STRIPS TO THE ALL BLACK 87-90 ONES!!!! THOSE ARE 80-85 STRIPS:biggrin:
> *


Why change to the 87 - 90 ones? The 80 - 85 impact strips go GREAT WITH THE SMALL WHITE WALLS!!!!!!!! West Coast Style All Day, Every Day


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10701138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BY THE SUPER SHOW THE ROYALS CC OF LAS VEGAS WILL HAVE THE 2 DOOR CAPRICE SCENE ON STRAIGHT LOCK....THIS ONE IS JUST A SAMPLE....AND YOU CAN TAKE THAT ONE TO THE BANK..... :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 21 2004, 02:45 PM~2234345
> *80s 2 door caprices is hotest cars ever built!!! "besides 58-68 and 73-76 caprice and impalas"
> *


80's caprices can't fuck with them 76 glasshouse caprices


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 26 2008, 10:16 AM~10737460
> *newgmparts.com just look under 90's caprice  :cheesy:
> *


classic industries also sell the impact strips for the 85's


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 27 2008, 04:48 PM~10748274
> *BY THE SUPER SHOW THE ROYALS CC OF LAS VEGAS WILL HAVE THE 2 DOOR CAPRICE SCENE ON STRAIGHT LOCK....THIS ONE IS JUST A SAMPLE....AND YOU CAN TAKE THAT ONE TO THE BANK..... :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *



*O.J. ,... u aint locking shit without Rags homie!  :biggrin: *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+May 27 2008, 03:48 PM~10748274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shh


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 27 2008, 05:48 PM~10748274
> *BY THE SUPER SHOW THE ROYALS CC OF LAS VEGAS WILL HAVE THE 2 DOOR CAPRICE SCENE ON STRAIGHT LOCK....THIS ONE IS JUST A SAMPLE....AND YOU CAN TAKE THAT ONE TO THE BANK..... :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

STARTED GLASSING THE QUARTERS IN MY 86 LAST NIGHT

MATERIALS









BEFORE SANDING AND PAINT REMOVAL









GOT ONE LAYER DONE, WILL FINISH THE REST TONIGHT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 28 2008, 06:27 AM~10752827
> *STARTED GLASSING THE QUARTERS IN MY 86 LAST NIGHT
> 
> MATERIALS
> ...


:thumbsup: I leafed my landau trim this morning. I had nothing better to do.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 28 2008, 06:20 PM~10756053
> *:thumbsup: I leafed my landau trim this morning. I had nothing better to do.
> *


nice


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Some flix of mine after leafing the landau moldings...





































ALL IMPUT IS WELCOME.. IM NOT TOO SURE IM LEAVING IT ON :|


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 30 2008, 11:53 AM~10771593
> *Some flix of mine after leafing the landau moldings...
> 
> 
> ...


Post a pic of the whole car from the side.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

sorry for the large pic, but its actually not that noticable in pics from a distance.


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 30 2008, 11:53 AM~10771593
> *Some flix of mine after leafing the landau moldings...
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHERE YOU GOT THAT IDEA FROM!!! SHORTYMACK + DOODOOBROWNLV = vegas blvd
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@May 30 2008, 12:27 PM~10772314
> *I WONDER WHERE YOU GOT THAT IDEA FROM!!! SHORTYMACK + DOODOOBROWNLV = vegas blvd
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Actually my angry friend... I leafed the landau moldings before shortymack told me he did his and I knew about veriegated gold before you did yours :cheesy: 

so i didnt steal anyone's idea :nicoderm: great minds think alike


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

double post...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

IMO I don't love it, but I don't hate it either, prolly not very helpful opinion lol


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@May 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10772626
> *Actually my angry friend... I leafed the landau moldings before shortymack told me he did his and I knew about veriegated gold before you did yours  :cheesy:
> 
> so i didnt steal anyone's idea :nicoderm: great minds think alike
> *


So you say...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@May 30 2008, 02:48 PM~10773225
> *So you say...
> *


PICS OF YOURS AND SHORTYMACKS!!!!!!!!!!!

NICE TOUCH!!!


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

the only pic i got the rest of the moldings is at doo's paint shop










heres doodoos










no big deal.......


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TIGHT!!!!! LOOKING GOOD MACK AND DOO!!!!!!!! SEEN THE CADDY PLENTY OF TIMES AND ALWAYS THOUGHT IT NEEDED JUST A LITTLE BIT MORE!! LEAF LOOKS GREAT! WHENS YOUR GONNA BE DONE MACK? YOU HAD THE PEARL WHITE ONE RIGHT?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv+May 30 2008, 02:48 PM~10773225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both cars are immaculate :worship: Set the bar in my opinion.


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah the pearl one it could of been done along time ago but I keep add more stuff to the car and more work for doodoo :angry: but this time it'll be right all the way :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN CAN'T WAIT!! FUCKER WAS BAD ASS THEN!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 30 2008, 05:12 PM~10773978
> *DAMN CAN'T WAIT!! FUCKER WAS BAD ASS THEN!!!
> *


I already told him.... Im parking as far away from him at the super show :biggrin:


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 30 2008, 07:12 PM~10773978
> *DAMN CAN'T WAIT!! FUCKER WAS BAD ASS THEN!!!
> *


THANKS!!!! :biggrin: 

vegas park next to me...at doodoo shop!!!!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@May 30 2008, 05:16 PM~10774010
> *THANKS!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> vegas park next to me...at doodoo shop!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: I'll take a bottle of Patron.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10749254
> *O.J. ,... u aint locking shit without Rags homie!   :biggrin:
> *


*I KNOW *:biggrin:

LIKE I SAID THE ROYALS WILL HAVE THE 2 DOOR CAPRICE MARKET ON LOCK BY THE SUPER SHOW :0 :0 .......YOU BETTER HURRY WITH THAT OLD SECRET PROJECT OF YOURS I GOT SOME YOUNG HUNGRY GETO SUPER STARS WITH A WILL AND NOW THEY KNOW THE WAY :0 .......I WOULD HATE FOR THEM TO BUST BEFORE YOU BECAUSE YOU SLOW PLAYIN WITH YOURS.......


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

chrome mirrors :thumbsup:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jun 8 2008, 03:38 PM~10824222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit.i just nutted. :0 that is bad ass.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 13 2008, 08:02 PM~10866246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

cruisefest 08 under construction


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10866246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super clean.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapin 60_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS NOT A 2DR. CAPRICE !! * :twak:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10866246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 14 2008, 12:53 PM~10869518
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 A DUALLY :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10866246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im lovin that top on there!!!


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

^Nice & Clean...props


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice+Jun 14 2008, 11:53 AM~10869518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: ITS A QUADUALLY :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 14 2008, 03:26 PM~10869873
> *:nono: ITS A QUADUALLY :biggrin:
> *


gotta do the brakes first :uh:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS UP CHINA? ANY PICS OF YOUR CAPRICE??? HEARD IT WAS CLEAN!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrapin 60_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:02 PM~10866246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 14 2008, 06:13 PM~10870070
> *You're an idiot.
> *


thanks appreciate the support


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GUESS THATS HOW YALL ROLL IN KY :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 14 2008, 01:35 PM~10869664
> *Im lovin that top on there!!!
> *


Ya thats dope as shizzle.. a reverse landau :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 14 2008, 06:46 PM~10870201
> *I GUESS THATS HOW YALL ROLL IN KY :uh:
> *


first of all, you must not have seen the rides coming out of KY lately., second, that car is the biggest laughing stock around here right now, so dont base an opinion about from KY with that car. we call that the "feild goal" car.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 14 2008, 02:48 PM~10869961
> *WHATS UP CHINA? ANY PICS OF YOUR CAPRICE??? HEARD IT WAS CLEAN!
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 14 2008, 01:43 PM~10869938
> *gotta do the brakes first :uh:
> *


YOU MEAN PUT SOME SPACERS AND GRIND THE CALIPERS?


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 14 2008, 10:43 PM~10871743
> *YOU MEAN PUT SOME SPACERS AND GRIND THE CALIPERS?
> *


no putting 14s on it and even with 13s I never needed to grind


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 14 2008, 08:13 PM~10871276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10870958
> *first of all, you must not have seen the rides coming out of KY lately., second, that car is the biggest laughing stock around here right now, so dont base an opinion about from KY with that car.      we call that the "feild goal" car.
> *


my be no dis to ky homie jus fuckin with buddy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrapin 60_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 he was high youll have to forgive him


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 15 2008, 11:07 AM~10872753
> *my be no dis to ky homie jus fuckin with buddy
> *


my bad bro for coming off so angry, but seriously, this is like one of the worst rides around here.


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 14 2008, 09:00 PM~10871531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the door jams... :dunno: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 14 2008, 08:43 PM~10869938
> *gotta do the brakes first :uh:
> *


excuses :uh: 





looks good tom


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 15 2008, 05:43 PM~10874587
> *my bad bro for coming off so angry,  but seriously, this is like one of the worst rides around here.
> *


thats wrong homie he is a baller on a budget


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Jun 15 2008, 11:40 PM~10877841
> *thats wrong homie he is a baller on a budget
> *


ill buy him a new helmet :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 16 2008, 02:42 AM~10877853
> *ill buy him a new helmet :biggrin:
> *


damn thats just wrong :twak:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 14 2008, 10:13 PM~10871276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damnnn................. :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jun 15 2008, 11:17 AM~10873648
> *he was high youll have to forgive him
> *


real high







:biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 16 2008, 02:57 AM~10877891
> *real high
> 
> 
> ...


ouch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Got rid of the Vogues................


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 14 2008, 07:13 PM~10871276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS COOL HOMIE!!! YELLOW OR CREAM?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin 60_@Jun 13 2008, 10:23 PM~10866360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U GUYS REALY NEED TO FORGIVE THIS GUY LOOK ITS AN IMPALA IN A 2DR CAPRICE TOPIC MAYBE HE CAN'T READ EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 15 2008, 11:35 PM~10877990
> *LOOKS COOL HOMIE!!! YELLOW OR CREAM?
> *


"MELLOW YELLOW"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jun 14 2008, 08:13 PM~10871276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 16 2008, 04:40 PM~10882411
> *"MELLOW YELLOW"
> *


Lovin that Caprice China!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Real nice China. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Looking for a all chrome castle grille, just the teeth actually but I'll buy the whole thing or trade for gold teeth, lmk thanks. *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 16 2008, 04:40 PM~10882411
> *"MELLOW YELLOW"
> *


Lookin' proper... I hear you the man when it comes to these boxes


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jun 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10882449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx homie, gotta be clean before you hit THE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 16 2008, 08:19 PM~10885043
> *Lookin' proper... I hear you the man when it comes to these boxes
> *


 :no: :no: :no: LAS VEGAS GOTS THE 2 DR GAME ON LOCK, IM COMING UP THERE FOR SOME FINE TUNNING :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70+Jul 18 2006, 11:08 PM~5800202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

DAMN 110 PAGES AND ONLY A FEW 60'S CAPRICES???????????? :angry: MORE 60'S DAMMIT!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CAN SOMEONE HELP ME I HAVE A 84 CAPRICE WITH 84 LANDAU TIRM HOW MANY CLIPS DO I BUY FOR THE FENDERS I KNOW WHICH ONES THEY ARE BUT HOW MANY 


AND HOW MANY FOR THE DOORS , AND ROOF 


THANKS GUYS


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL HOW MANY RIVETS ARE THERE????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ALL I HAVE ARE THE TIRMS AND A SAMPLE OF EACH CLIPS THE ONES ON THE FENDER ARE MEDAL AND THE REST PLASTIC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

daaamn thats nice :0 uffin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CAN SOMEONE HELP ME I HAVE A 84 CAPRICE WITH 84 LANDAU TIRM HOW MANY CLIPS DO I BUY FOR THE FENDERS I KNOW WHICH ONES THEY ARE BUT HOW MANY 


AND HOW MANY FOR THE DOORS , AND ROOF 


THANKS GUYS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 01:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE, DEFINETLY ONE OF THE BEST :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 02:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

not too flashy nice and clean


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 02:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 05:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@May 8 2008, 11:21 PM~10613751
> *MY NEW RIDE I JUST FINISHED...
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Jun 15 2008, 05:19 PM~10875242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much tint is that?? 

looks real nice


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

tint=gay= :thumbsdown:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i think a bit of tint on some cars looks nice... but then again... thats my opinion.. but still i just want to know how much cuz having tint people wont be able to see the plaque :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 17 2008, 03:13 PM~10890403
> *CAN SOMEONE HELP ME I HAVE A 84 CAPRICE WITH 84 LANDAU TIRM HOW MANY CLIPS DO I BUY FOR THE FENDERS I KNOW WHICH ONES THEY ARE BUT HOW MANY
> AND HOW MANY FOR THE DOORS , AND ROOF
> THANKS GUYS
> *


3 plastic plus 2 metal threaded clips for the fender
7 for the doors
3 for the lower quarter window and 
8-10 for the roof


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that shit is nasty clean shorty, i thank you.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

where can i buy the trim clips for my landau roof


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 03:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats bad azz.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 18 2008, 01:00 AM~10893874
> *3 plastic plus 2 metal threaded clips for the fender
> 7 for the doors
> 3 for the lower quarter window and
> ...



bet that up hommie ur a big help :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 18 2008, 12:21 PM~10896344
> *where can i buy the trim clips for my landau roof
> *



all the clips u can get them at classic industries 800-854-1280 or classicindustries.com

and they are not cheap


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 18 2008, 12:09 PM~10897834
> *all the clips u can get them at classic industries 800-854-1280 or classicindustries.com
> 
> and they are not cheap
> *



thx


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 17 2008, 09:29 PM~10893494
> *i think a bit of tint on some cars looks nice... but then again... thats my opinion.. but still i just want to know how much cuz having tint people wont be able to see the plaque :thumbsup:
> *


it is only 20% this looks real dark in the picture but in person you can see everythang....thankz homie... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

to me realy on a classic car you should put no tints but if u have like an suv diffrent story 
just have ice cold a/c

and tints only last up to one year before the colos change on it


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i was thinkin of putting on it but its not for certain.. cuz i like the clean look on the windows when u wash'em... its like they made the windows different back then... but at night the drivers light are annoying from the back specially in montreal drivers are idiots driving with their high beams on and shit... but im still just lookin into it


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

well here in miami everyone with bright white, blue, hid's so i know what u mean


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: 

mine agian


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

anyone know where i can get some oem parts for a 81 bonneville/parisienne..

classic industries has some good stuff to offer.. but if anyone knows for pontiacs let me PLEASE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 02:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 02:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jun 18 2008, 04:38 PM~10898708
> *:biggrin:
> 
> mine agian
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 17 2008, 02:46 PM~10890178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jun 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10866246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this fame and car together yet...????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 12 2007, 11:20 PM~9215699
> *I THINK WE BOTH PUTTING WORK INTO OUR BOXES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 12 2007, 09:12 PM~9214514
> *what box is the bigest competition for me?
> 
> mines a 85 90'd out
> ...


don't be afraid to post your mother funking car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I dont like that style due to the back window but this one is fresh :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics please


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SICC! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 damn


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS SUPER TIGHT :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :cheesy: :0 niccceeeeeee


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jun 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10910894
> *don't be afraid to post your mother funking car[/size]
> *


*ITS LOOKING GOOD !! *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jun 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10910894
> *don't be afraid to post your mother funking car[/size]
> *


 :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jun 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10910894
> *don't be afraid to post your mother funking car[/size]
> *



I don't get it,,, :dunno:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 20 2008, 07:39 PM~10917087
> *I don't get it,,, :dunno:
> *


He's calling you out


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know how to remove the Landau molding that runs across the roof on one of these? I've got a '87, pics coming soon to this thread.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 20 2008, 09:09 PM~10917503
> *He's calling you out
> *




ooooooooooohhhhhh!!!! I see ,,well I started with a really clean 1984 caprice 2 door,frame is orange powercoated and ALL SUSPENSION is chrome,even all the
little hardware for the rear drums is chrome ,the car is in 1000 pieses and has to be put together I have the engine and transmission for it, just in chrome I spent around 5k ,, it is a big proyect.

I lost my job so now I need to let it go,,I'll probably won't have money to invest
in it for a looooong while so I'll rather get some money for it,,,if I see any interest
I'll will post some pics of the frame and all the chrome parts,,,,,,, :0 


how much will be a fair price?????????????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I lost my job so now I need to let it go,,I'll probably won't have money to invest
in it for a looooong while so I'll rather get some money for it,,,if I see any interest
I'll will post some pics of the frame and all the chrome parts,,,,,,, :0 
how much will be a fair price?????????????


i say don't sell it i lost my job so i'm just put my on hold shit will change in nov when a new president is voted in


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

I know man,,, looking at all this bad ass caprices gives me hope to finish mine 
but then all this bills start to pile up and I get very stress out and of course the last thing I'm thinking to fix up is my caprice,,,,fucken economy and gas prices
everything is going to hell,, godeemmit,, :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I never really liked that body style but that one is nice


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

By far one of the cleanest Caprice's ANYWHERE!!!</span>


> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 07:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Jun 23 2008, 12:53 PM~10932873
> *By far one of the cleanest Caprice's ANYWHERE!!!</span>
> *


Amen to that! :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jun 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10910136
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Moore pics pleeease! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 21 2008, 04:52 PM~10920629
> *I know man,,, looking at all this bad ass caprices gives me hope to finish mine
> but then all this bills start to pile up and I  get very stress out and of course the last thing I'm thinking to fix up is my caprice,,,,fucken economy and gas prices
> everything is going to hell,, godeemmit,, :angry:
> *


JUST BUILD IT AS A BAD ASS STREET CAR AND YOU'LL BE OK


----------



## cali-big-dogg (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 24 2008, 10:33 AM~10726834
> *
> *


the made look like a fleetwood rear 1/4 window with the vinal top .
thats rare .
clean.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 24 2008, 08:33 AM~10726834
> *
> *


 ne more of this , its hot :0


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 28 2008, 04:12 PM~10971031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 28 2008, 04:12 PM~10971031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

In the shop getting cut out frame done with chrome undies


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 28 2008, 06:22 PM~10971572
> *In the shop getting cut out frame done with chrome undies
> *


Is that a true 87?


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

nice


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

IMG]http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q251/jayspenc7/P1010348.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Repentance_@Jun 23 2008, 01:19 PM~10933130
> *Moore pics pleeease! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

That yours single p?


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

thats what it use to look like


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jun 28 2008, 10:56 PM~10972534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

the motor


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

IN THE PAINT


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jun 18 2008, 01:38 PM~10898708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE OF THIS RIDE TOO


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

THE WACK ASS INTERIOR


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

No not an 87. It's a 86 Landau with the 87 clip


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: Still in the works should be 100% complete by new years day 09


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jun 28 2008, 10:12 PM~10972621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

THANKS VEGAS... IM JUST TRYNA CATCH-UP TO YOU.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

almost


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

my summer project a true 87 box :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 29 2008, 02:17 PM~10974948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jun 29 2008, 10:02 AM~10974018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE TO SEE SOME CLASSIC REAL DEAL CAPRICES


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jun 29 2008, 02:13 PM~10974926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to catch up? You just passed right by me with the Cadi Panels :thumbsup:



PS: I hate you :biggrin:


----------



## 65_impalow (Jun 28, 2008)

4800 obo. located in stockton,ca


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1nh-SqWM_g


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I KNOW SOMEONE ON HERE WAS SELLING THE TIPS FOR AN 85 LANDAU TRIMS GET AT ME THANKS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jun 29 2008, 04:13 PM~10974926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie u did that........makes me want another one


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for the love....


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I KNOW SOMEONE ON HERE WAS SELLING THE TIPS FOR AN 85 LANDAU TRIMS GET AT ME THANKS


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

My 84 Caprice will be coming to the site soon .


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Chronic Man from NO LIMIT CC (L.A.) Ride In Paradise!!!







:angel:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jun 28 2008, 11:12 PM~10972621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I KNOW SOMEONE ON HERE WAS SELLING THE TIPS FOR AN 85 LANDAU TRIMS GET AT ME THANKS 


:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

here is my caprice.http://s314.photobucket


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

My '87 project, before pic:










I'll post an after pic when it's ready.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jun 30 2008, 04:14 PM~10983327
> *I KNOW SOMEONE ON HERE WAS SELLING THE TIPS FOR AN 85 LANDAU TRIMS GET AT ME THANKS
> *


:wave: $60.00 shipped


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 3 2008, 12:53 PM~11006493
> *My '87 project, before pic:
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch was sexy stock!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 3 2008, 01:58 PM~11007408
> *That bitch was sexy stock!
> *


I ain't changing much. 383 and 700r4 just now getting broken in. Next up is the paint and a new Landau top (still need to decide what color to go with the maroon interior). Thinking dark grey metallic or maybe white. Then some D's.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

where we rollin for the 4th!!! uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jul 4 2008, 08:40 PM~11015167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

<center>
<a href="http://i314.photobucket.com/albums/ll415/mr84caprice/84capriceLandau.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>
</center> here is mine


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is my pic


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

WHERE ALL 1987 2DOOR CAPRICES, LANDAUS? IF NOT WHATS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN A CAPRICE LANDAU AND JUST A REGULAR 2DOOR CAPRICE? (BESIDES THE VINYL TOP) IVE SEEN AN 87 2DOOR CAPRICE FOR SALE BUT ITS NOT A LANDAU...AT LEAST THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice+Jul 4 2008, 08:40 PM~11015167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the rims, I like it. I'm a big fan of blue


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

vegas blvd i got u on those tips give me until thrusday and i'll contact u


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> :cheesy: Looks good! :thumbsup: Are you missing that rear filler, though?
> 
> 
> ya the first time it got painted it fell off the tow truck thats the one peice I still need :uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> > :cheesy: Looks good! :thumbsup: Are you missing that rear filler, though?
> > ya the first time it got painted it fell off the tow truck thats the one peice I still need :uh:
> 
> 
> i think a dealer here in miami has them i let u know


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jul 6 2008, 07:38 PM~11024708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305+Jul 6 2008, 06:47 PM~11024257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working two jobs, but If i get a chance this week I'll go get you one from the junkyard here in town.


----------



## JohnnieAZ (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jul 6 2008, 07:40 PM~11024733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11032132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Jul 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11019925
> *WHERE ALL 1987 2DOOR CAPRICES, LANDAUS? IF NOT WHATS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN A CAPRICE LANDAU AND JUST A REGULAR 2DOOR CAPRICE? (BESIDES THE VINYL TOP) IVE SEEN AN 87 2DOOR CAPRICE FOR SALE BUT ITS NOT A LANDAU...AT LEAST THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME.
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11032132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 8 2008, 06:49 PM~11041408
> *Just some updated pics, not too much really...
> 
> 
> ...


Not much to see, just bumping this thread to the top


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

[SIZE=22


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Jul 8 2008, 07:05 PM~11041588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

I'm not a laker fan, but this is beautiful :thumbsup:*


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

THANK'S


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jul 7 2008, 06:57 PM~11032226
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


this bitch is nice


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 2 2008, 11:18 AM~10997584
> *I KNOW SOMEONE ON HERE WAS SELLING THE TIPS FOR AN 85 LANDAU TRIMS GET AT ME THANKS
> :biggrin:
> *


MY HOMIE HAS A SET OF TIPS FOR 86-90 FRONTENDS THE SHORT ONES.
$75 SHIPPED LET ME KNOW IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

can u guys post pics of tips to see the diffrence thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*barf-tastic. all that work to not do it right,.. what a shame*


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: The caprice is is the making


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 9 2008, 06:38 PM~11050314
> *:biggrin: The caprice is is the making
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Repentance, 

That's what i heard. Still have to finish adding a few more twist to the paint after in comes home from getting cut out


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2008, 06:02 PM~11050022
> *barf-tastic. all that work to not do it right,.. what a shame
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

im lookng for the tips that go on the header panel for a 86 caprice pm a price also all the weatherstriping.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 7 2008, 07:48 PM~11032132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Heres some work on my caprice frame

Bottom of the frame









Molded


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 9 2008, 07:02 PM~11050506
> *Repentance,
> 
> That's what i heard.  Still have to finish adding a few more twist to the paint after in comes home from getting cut out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Jul 10 2008, 04:55 AM~11053567
> *im lookng for the tips that go on the header panel for a 86 caprice pm a price also all the weatherstriping.
> *


$75 shipped for the tips and which weatherstrips do you need????


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking for the chrome pieces that go around the back and sides for a landau and the window channel felts any ideas ?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Jul 5 2008, 09:07 PM~11019925
> *WHERE ALL 1987 2DOOR CAPRICES, LANDAUS? IF NOT WHATS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN A CAPRICE LANDAU AND JUST A REGULAR 2DOOR CAPRICE? (BESIDES THE VINYL TOP) IVE SEEN AN 87 2DOOR CAPRICE FOR SALE BUT ITS NOT A LANDAU...AT LEAST THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME.
> *


If an '87 2 door's for sale you just got to buy it that's all there is to it. Landau had the vinyl top and the thick trim that goes from the header panel to the back of the quarter glass and up across the roof. I'm pretty sure Landau's usually had the power options too, windows, seats, deluxe instrument cluster, etc.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 11 2008, 09:34 PM~11068982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this in carson near the carson mall


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> If an '87 2 door's for sale you just got to buy it that's all there is to it. Landau had the vinyl top and the thick trim that goes from the header panel to the back of the quarter glass and up across the roof. I'm pretty sure Landau's usually had the power options too, windows, seats, deluxe instrument cluster, etc.
> [/quote
> 
> I AGREE WITH YOU ON BUYIN THE 87...THE THING THAT THREW ME OFF WAS THE FRONT CLIP. IVE NOTICED THAT ALL THE 87S COME WITH A FRONT AND BACK EURO CLIP. THANX FOR THE FEEDBACK.
> ...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 11 2008, 09:40 PM~11069019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE THE DUDE HOLDING HIS SACC AINT THE GUYING INSTALLING THE SUEDE :biggrin: BUT THE INTERIOR IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 12 2008, 09:59 AM~11071111
> *I HOPE THE DUDE HOLDING HIS SACC AINT THE GUYING INSTALLING THE SUEDE :biggrin: BUT THE INTERIOR IS LOOKING GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Jul 10 2008, 04:55 AM~11053567
> *im lookng for the tips that go on the header panel for a 86 caprice pm a price also all the weatherstriping.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

what else landau trim do you have


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

OUTER DOOR SWEEPS, ORIGINAL GM PRODUCTS

$125 SHIPPED
WHAT DO YOU NEED PAT-RICK???


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 12 2008, 01:58 PM~11072038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got the weather stipping for the drivers door?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jul 12 2008, 02:00 PM~11072446
> *you got the weather stipping for the drivers door?
> *


around the door???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 12 2008, 10:59 AM~11071111
> *I HOPE THE DUDE HOLDING HIS SACC AINT THE GUYING INSTALLING THE SUEDE :biggrin: BUT THE INTERIOR IS LOOKING GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 12 2008, 03:02 PM~11072457
> *around the door???
> *


yes


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jul 12 2008, 02:31 PM~11072601
> *yes
> *


www.weatherstripspecial.com


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

.before the distruction!!!! :biggrin: 








.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.
ELEGANCEIVLYFE...


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 12 2008, 04:11 PM~11072855
> *www.weatherstripspecial.com
> *


thanks !


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 12 2008, 12:52 PM~11071993
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0    :0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11032132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 12 2008, 09:58 AM~11072038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


landau door trim for a 86 -87 the 4 pieces


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jul 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11074314
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



2 clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

STRAIGHT GAME-San Diego


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 13 2008, 03:03 PM~11078149
> *landau door trim for a 86 -87 the 4 pieces
> *


I HAD SOME A WHILE BACK, I'LL CHECK MY STORAGE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jul 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11074314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Jul 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11074314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11068995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE *


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11081200
> *I HAD SOME A WHILE BACK, I'LL CHECK MY STORAGE
> *


thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jul 14 2008, 06:12 PM~11087468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 13 2008, 10:46 PM~11080984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those headlights look ill !!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2008, 02:39 PM~11085451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 05:32 PM~11106104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang even a blacked out bumper :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 06:32 PM~11106104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IS MY OLD RIDE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 16 2008, 05:48 PM~11106233
> *Dang even a blacked out bumper :0
> *


and the moldings


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11106326
> *and the moldings
> *



 thanks for the publicity homie :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 05:59 PM~11106326
> *and the moldings
> *


i c. og


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 05:58 PM~11106318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

LET ME JOIN THE PARTY


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 11:57 PM~11106314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11109216
> *LET ME JOIN THE PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11109216
> *LET ME JOIN THE PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


haha, tight slogan China :biggrin: :thumbsup: and whippersnapper O'course!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11109216
> *LET ME JOIN THE PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


Show some trunk work


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11109216
> *LET ME JOIN THE PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


Show some trunk work


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

looking real good china :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

thats where im goin wit mine


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jul 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11107494
> *  thanks for the publicity homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yours and chinamans are the 2 hardest out right now.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jul 17 2008, 10:05 AM~11111379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11109216
> *LET ME JOIN THE PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: sweetttttt......................


----------



## Tone67 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here is one of mine. More pics on LoLystics page


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Just put new grill on mine this morning...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 17 2008, 12:10 PM~11112406
> *Just put new grill on mine this morning...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice grill homie,


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10870958
> *first of all, you must not have seen the rides coming out of KY lately., second, that car is the biggest laughing stock around here right now, so dont base an opinion about from KY with that car.      we call that the "feild goal" car.
> *


might be funny but has placed second in last two shows


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 16 2008, 02:57 AM~10877891
> *real high
> 
> 
> ...


got jokes but you all helped build it .......not so funny now huh?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jul 17 2008, 01:25 PM~11113055
> *Nice grill homie,
> *


Gracias. Im trying to get on your level :cheesy:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the photo shop homie Chevy is in the remakin stages for Nov. Houston show\


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

http://i37.tinypic.com/2wmkyhl.jpg[/IM


[img]http://i37.tinypic.com/730b9v.jpg


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:02 AM~11110889
> *Show some trunk work
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jul 17 2008, 11:51 AM~11112277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 17 2008, 01:10 PM~11112406
> *Just put new grill on mine this morning...
> 
> 
> ...


nice grille :scrutinize:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Heres my 87 thats getting some work done :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 17 2008, 09:54 PM~11117257
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


aww :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT SHITS FUCKIN CLEAN CHINA!!!!!!!!!!! DO YOU STILL NEED THOSE LANDAU TIPS? HIT ME UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11117379
> *aww :biggrin:
> *


THIS CAR WAS BUILT FOR 2 THINGS, *THE FREEWAY, AND THE BUMPER,* BUT CLEAN ENOUGH TO SHOW. MAYBE IN A FEW WEEKS I'LL SHOW THE TRUNK


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11117464
> *THAT SHITS FUCKIN CLEAN CHINA!!!!!!!!!!! DO YOU STILL NEED THOSE LANDAU TIPS? HIT ME UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT EM? :0 HOW MUCH?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11117472
> *THIS CAR WAS BUILT FOR 2 THINGS, THE FREEWAY, AND THE BUMPER, BUT CLEAN ENOUGH TO SHOW. MAYBE IN A FEW WEEKS I'LL SHOW THE TRUNK
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11117472
> *THIS CAR WAS BUILT FOR 2 THINGS, THE FREEWAY, AND THE BUMPER, BUT CLEAN ENOUGH TO SHOW. MAYBE IN A FEW WEEKS I'LL SHOW THE TRUNK
> *


Homie if you had 4 different pumps off in that mugg, i'd still give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I know yo style Mr Single  Just curious :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:21 PM~11117551
> *Homie if you had 4 different pumps off in that mugg, i'd still give it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I know yo style Mr Single   Just curious :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: NAH EVERYTHING MATCHES, MY BANGERS GOTTA LOOK LIKE THEY COULD WIN AT A SHOW THAT MEANS THE TRUNK TOO  , SOON AS I GET RID OF THE 33 QUARTS OF OILIN THERE :biggrin: IM BUILDING AROUND EVERTHING RIGHT NOW BUT I'LL MAKE SURE TO GET A FLICC OF IT THIS WEEKEND BEFORE I COVER IT ALL UP


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I have a '77 Caprice 2-door I am looking to sell if anyone is interested. Clean car on stocks now, but I have a set of 14's I could put on. PM me, thanks.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 17 2008, 10:25 PM~11117596
> *:roflmao: NAH EVERYTHING MATCHES, MY BANGERS GOTTA LOOK LIKE THEY COULD WIN AT A SHOW THAT MEANS THE TRUNK TOO  , SOON AS I GET RID OF THE 33 QUARTS OF OILIN THERE :biggrin:  IM BUILDING AROUND EVERTHING RIGHT NOW BUT I'LL MAKE SURE TO GET A FLICC OF IT THIS WEEKEND BEFORE I COVER IT ALL UP
> *


4Shi99adee


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jul 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11117642
> *I have a '77 Caprice 2-door I am looking to sell if anyone is interested.  Clean car on stocks now, but I have a set of 14's I could put on.  PM me, thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11109216
> *LET ME JOIN THE PARTY
> 
> 
> ...




IT DONT GET NO BETTER THAN THAT!!! :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11117472
> *THIS CAR WAS BUILT FOR 2 THINGS, THE FREEWAY, AND THE BUMPER, BUT CLEAN ENOUGH TO SHOW. MAYBE IN A FEW WEEKS I'LL SHOW THE TRUNK
> *


Thats how it should be!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

My 79 project (dont trip, I saw now its on hault!) Gotta get the TC done 1st. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11121514


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:57 PM~11121552
> *My 79 project (dont trip, I saw now its on hault!)  Gotta get the TC done 1st. :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11121514
> *


Oops i meant SAY


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 17 2008, 10:15 PM~11117482
> *YOU GOT EM?  :0 HOW MUCH?
> *


i got a set 60 shipped :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11117335
> *nice grille  :scrutinize:
> *


Thanks :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11117373
> *Heres my 87 thats getting some work done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11117373
> *Heres my 87 thats getting some work done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dang x2. Looks like what i have in mind for mines. Gonna marbelize thow lower half though and smoke grey mural the trunk. Black outs are str8 dope :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

MY TWO CAPRICES


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 19 2008, 12:40 PM~11127636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 19 2008, 12:40 PM~11127636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice job Single P! :0 Great choice on interior i think. Looks real smooth & love the wheel! :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

How much u spend on interior??


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 19 2008, 12:40 PM~11127636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 19 2008, 03:34 PM~11128338
> *How much u spend on interior??
> *


$1600.00 for everything


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 20 2008, 08:47 AM~11131515
> *$1600.00 for everything
> *


Hot doggy. We'll still looks good champ


----------



## LUCKY DOGG (Dec 20, 2005)

looking for the quarter window mouldings for both sides if anyone has some let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY DOGG_@Jul 21 2008, 10:25 PM~11143639
> *looking for the quarter window mouldings for both sides if  anyone has some let me know :thumbsup:
> *


let me see if i got them cuz changed my to the landu trims


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

my buddys caprice


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY DOGG_@Jul 21 2008, 07:25 PM~11143639
> *looking for the quarter window mouldings for both sides if  anyone has some let me know :thumbsup:
> *


these????


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Were can you get the caprice emblems for the knockoffs those are tight.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 22 2008, 03:38 PM~11151657
> *Were can you get the caprice emblems for the knockoffs those are tight.
> *


ebay, they just a lil smaller than the cut-out


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you know what seller.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I just want to fit in... :wave:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 22 2008, 03:38 PM~11151657
> *Were can you get the caprice emblems for the knockoffs those are tight.
> *


Mines came on an so many people want them i wish they was blacc doe


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice...Any more pics of this Box?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^^^ that one's clean. built a few years back too i think. :thumbsup:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jul 22 2008, 08:25 PM~11154451
> *Mines came on an so many people want them i wish they was blacc doe
> *


 :cheesy: 
my old ones


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 21 2008, 08:15 PM~11144194
> *my buddys caprice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 12:32 AM~11155164
> *Nice...Any more pics of this Box?
> 
> 
> ...



LOVES THIS CAR THAT BITCH IS BAD AZZ :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11155524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

just picked this up for dirt cheap...87 landau.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 22 2008, 10:25 PM~11155628
> *:cheesy:
> my old ones
> 
> ...


where can i get a set?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 24 2008, 08:44 AM~11167118
> *where can i get a set?
> *


e-bay


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 24 2008, 11:37 AM~11167070
> *just picked this up for dirt cheap...87 landau.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW DINO TAKE OFF THE MOLDINGS AND SHOW US HOW MANY CLIPS ARE ON EACH TRIM HELP A HOMMIE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 22 2008, 11:25 PM~11155628
> *:cheesy:
> my old ones
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 24 2008, 10:19 AM~11167878
> *WOW DINO TAKE OFF THE MOLDINGS AND SHOW US HOW MANY CLIPS ARE ON EACH TRIM HELP A HOMMIE OUT  :biggrin:
> *


10 on the doors
4 on the rear quarter window
3 on the fender and 3 screws there too towards the front


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 24 2008, 10:21 PM~11173022
> *10 on the doors
> 4 on the rear quarter window
> 3 on the fender and 3 screws there too towards the front
> *



you gotta change your name to king of boxes....... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 24 2008, 08:44 PM~11173227
> *you gotta change your name to king of boxes....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nahhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 25 2008, 12:53 PM~11178449
> *
> *


no problem, my car was all apart and I just got a good count


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jul 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11155164
> *Nice...Any more pics of this Box?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice license plate


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 25 2008, 01:32 PM~11179210
> *Nice license plate
> *


nice ride who did the striping tryin to get mine done for new years


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jul 25 2008, 04:13 PM~11179947
> *nice ride who did the striping tryin to get mine done for new years
> *


 :cheesy: another box, post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2008, 05:44 PM~11180516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOOW :0


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 22 2008, 10:25 PM~11155628
> *:cheesy:
> my old ones
> 
> ...



AND MINE NOW :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

MY DAILY 86 TILL I GET THE TIME TO HOOK IT UP...............


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 25 2008, 03:15 PM~11179957
> *:cheesy: another box, post pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im taking my ride to get a 42 inch moon next weekend ill post some pics then still in the early stage of being done :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 26 2008, 01:52 PM~11185162
> *MY DAILY 86 TILL I GET THE TIME TO HOOK IT UP...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jul 26 2008, 03:51 PM~11185789
> *:biggrin: im taking my ride to get a 42 inch moon next weekend ill post some pics then still in the early stage of being done :biggrin:
> *


whos doing it????


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 26 2008, 02:53 PM~11185799
> *whos doing it????
> *


a homie from oxnard hooked me up w/ them i dont now the name of them but there from L.A they did one for my homie cliff in his regal came out clean :thumbsup: ill let you now who did it after i get it done


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jul 26 2008, 01:52 PM~11185162
> *MY DAILY 86 TILL I GET THE TIME TO HOOK IT UP...............
> 
> 
> ...


I have those header panel pieces if you need them  Looks Good.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jul 26 2008, 04:04 PM~11185840
> *a homie from oxnard hooked me up w/ them i dont now the name of them but there from L.A they did one for my homie cliff in his regal came out clean :thumbsup: ill let you now who did it after i get it done
> *


 :0 
probably Rafa and Juan, they're the shit real cool peeps


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD ON A CAR I ONLY DROVE TWICE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

FROM THE WESTIDE TOPIC


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 27 2008, 01:16 PM~11190395
> *:cheesy: BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD ON A CAR I ONLY DROVE TWICE
> 
> 
> ...


whats the new plans?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 27 2008, 01:16 PM~11190395
> *:cheesy: BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD ON A CAR I ONLY DROVE TWICE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 27 2008, 06:40 PM~11191625
> *whats the new plans?
> *



lifestyle c.c. caliber i'm guessing


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jul 27 2008, 05:40 PM~11191625
> *whats the new plans?
> *


different and undescribable :biggrin: I'd have to kill all of you..... :burn:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11193881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 COOL SHIT, IS THAT YOURS PAT-RICK????


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 27 2008, 04:18 PM~11190406
> *FROM THE WESTIDE TOPIC
> 
> 
> ...




gangster right thur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=409460&st=20

more stuff advertised if anyone is interested


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11193398
> *different and undescribable :biggrin: I'd have to kill all of you..... :burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11196053
> *:uh:
> *


thanks for the hookup with Jesse on them windows  :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11191638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 28 2008, 10:29 AM~11196060
> *thanks for the hookup with Jesse on them windows   :uh:
> *


WHO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 27 2008, 01:16 PM~11190395
> *:cheesy: BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD ON A CAR I ONLY DROVE TWICE
> 
> 
> ...


Only twice, and you went to 7-11 :uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 27 2008, 04:16 PM~11190395
> *:cheesy: BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD ON A CAR I ONLY DROVE TWICE
> 
> 
> ...



how much for the little taco bell dog lol was good hommie :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:nicoderm: Made You A Hater


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11193881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gas hoppin in hawaii :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 28 2008, 09:18 AM~11195978
> *gangster right thur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
> *


indeed :yes:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are IMG]http://i314.photobucket.com/albums/ll415/mr84caprice/000_0016.jpg[/IMG]some new pics of Blubonic


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 28 2008, 01:24 PM~11197954
> *Here are
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11197954
> *Here are IMG]http://i314.photobucket.com/albums/ll415/mr84caprice/000_0016.jpg[/IMG]some new pics of Blubonic
> *


CAN'T SEE IT HOMMIE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 28 2008, 01:29 PM~11198004
> *CAN'T SEE IT HOMMIE
> *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2008, 04:37 PM~11198094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE BAD ASS COLOR WHAT COLOR IS IT


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

That is Daytona Blue Pearl.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Here Now you can see me.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2008, 12:36 PM~11197458
> *Only twice, and you went to 7-11 :uh:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 


IT WAS A KWIK-E-MART :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 28 2008, 12:39 PM~11197502
> *how much for the little taco bell dog lol was good hommie  :biggrin:
> *


  THAT'S MY TOY CHIHUAHA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 28 2008, 05:18 PM~11199953
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> IT WAS A KWIK-E-MART :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhh yea it was at the time lol :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2008, 01:37 PM~11198094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: SWEET :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 28 2008, 01:24 PM~11197954
> *Here are
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a lot better. Lookin real good now :thumbsup:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 28 2008, 06:16 AM~11195944
> *:0 COOL SHIT, IS THAT YOURS PAT-RICK????
> *


nah thats one of the homeboys from our car club here in hawaii outsiders c.c.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 28 2008, 09:54 PM~11202748
> *nah thats one of the homeboys from our car club here in hawaii outsiders c.c.
> *


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 28 2008, 06:54 PM~11202748
> *nah thats one of the homeboys from our car club here in hawaii outsiders c.c.
> *


heres some old pics of mine its back under construction now hopefully it will come out cleaner


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11202886
> *heres some old pics of mine its back under construction now hopefully it will come out cleaner
> 
> 
> ...


Tight ride. ALL black, go ahead and tint them windows  murder it out :0


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 28 2008, 10:01 PM~11203396
> *Tight ride. ALL black, go ahead and tint them windows   murder it out :0
> *


ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED PM ME
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422432


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

another one from hawaii


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11212230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2008, 11:27 PM~11213127
> *ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE?
> *


ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 29 2008, 07:16 PM~11210505
> *FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED PM ME
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422432
> 
> ...


t
t
t
hey Alfy, did you get that moonroof installed????


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 30 2008, 08:35 AM~11214675
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


not yet taking it this saturday hey do you know how i could get a set of new taillight chromes for the euro?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jul 30 2008, 12:55 PM~11216194
> *not yet taking it this saturday  hey do you know how i could get a set of new  taillight chromes for the euro?
> *


dealer, they are 1 of few items still available...


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 30 2008, 01:03 PM~11216706
> *dealer, they are 1 of few items still available...
> *


cool :thumbsup: ill check that out thanks :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jul 30 2008, 02:57 PM~11217227
> *cool :thumbsup: ill check that out thanks :biggrin:
> *


let us know how much they are....


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

OK Last One I P :biggrin: romise


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 29 2008, 07:16 PM~11210505
> *FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED PM ME
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422432
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 1 2008, 08:03 AM~11232672
> *How much?
> *


$6,500 O.B.O.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 31 2008, 10:04 PM~11230862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep the pics coming, homie. Car's looking proper :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

anyone know where to get the window clips from?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 1 2008, 03:53 PM~11236733
> *anyone know where to get the window clips from?
> *


ANY PAINT SUPPLY STORE SHOULD HAVE THEM, OR TALK TO SOMEONE AT A GLASS REPAIR SHOP


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 1 2008, 03:53 PM~11236733
> *anyone know where to get the window clips from?
> *


I got all my extra ones at the junkyard... "someone" kept breaking the glass... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 2 2008, 11:57 AM~11241757
> *ANY PAINT SUPPLY STORE SHOULD HAVE THEM, OR TALK TO SOMEONE AT A GLASS REPAIR SHOP
> *


Hey Rod... I'm missing a clip that holds the landau trim on my driver's side fender. Are these clips special or easy to find? Thanks bro


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Aug 2 2008, 02:18 PM~11242338
> *Hey Rod... I'm missing a clip that holds the landau trim on my driver's side fender. Are these clips special or easy to find? Thanks bro
> *


get them from the dealer


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 23 2007, 05:15 PM~7757058
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Y ES NETA HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: VEGAS BLVD™, gameisthick, *individualsbox*


Thanks for the grill big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

LOVE THIS CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 4 2008, 10:08 AM~11254687
> *T
> T
> T
> *


got the moon put on this weekend came out good rafa and juan got down :thumbsup: ill post pics tomarrow


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Aug 3 2008, 04:58 PM~11247746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Aug 3 2008, 04:58 PM~11247746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is one bad bitch here :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

LOVE THIS ONE 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CEN,CAL,


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 4 2008, 06:06 PM~11258566
> *got the moon put on this weekend came out good rafa and juan got                    down :thumbsup:                                                                                              ill post pics tomarrow
> *


[pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick+Aug 3 2008, 01:58 PM~11247746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

DAMMMNNN that bitch is bad look at them shorts ****** :0


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11202886
> *heres some old pics of mine its back under construction now hopefully it will come out cleaner
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™+Jul 22 2008, 04:23 PM~11152141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caprice chips FTMFW


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Aug 4 2008, 08:05 PM~11260057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When a car like that is sold, it should remain in the club. Cuz i think that car str8 Represents Majestics flat out. Its like a rolling plaque! What happened to Gangster's rides are understandable...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 5 2008, 05:43 PM~11268525
> *[pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


I need the rear window trim on the bottom bro! I lost mine on the road yesterday :angry: do you have one to sell me? :happysad:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

T T T


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

i got a 85 where do i find the fuse panel at


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Aug 10 2008, 11:37 AM~11306420
> *i got a 85 where do i find the fuse panel at
> *


near the e-brake lever


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

So are these chips or stickers? I want some to accent my new rims :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Aug 11 2008, 12:25 PM~11315330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they are chip style stickers


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

those are the ones off caprice hub caps


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 12 2008, 11:25 AM~11324611
> *those are the ones off caprice hub caps
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy: Yoink! I guess i have to figure out what diameter so i dont get wrong knock offs.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Aug 11 2008, 02:25 PM~11315330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get some ?
bout to make that move back to "cheerios" (lil rims) hahaha
14x7s 

let me know


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Aug 12 2008, 06:20 PM~11327827
> *:0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  Yoink! I guess i have to figure out what diameter so i dont get wrong knock offs.
> *


the diameter on these is slightly smaller than the recess on a knock/off therefore you have to center them correctly....


and Tigger I got mine on e-bay


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaShBoX (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## CaShBoX (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2008, 05:23 PM~11337234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is my 77 caprice she is finally done!!!!


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 31 2008, 10:04 PM~11230862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was it hard to make the caddy moldings fit? How do you do it. I really want to do them on mine. Thanks!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE+Aug 15 2008, 12:31 PM~11352070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam thats bad ass.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 15 2008, 02:31 PM~11352070
> *Here is my 77 caprice she is finally done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN TIGHT, I KNOW THAT BITCH BANGS HARD, HOPE YOU DONT PUT BIG RIMS ON IT


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 15 2008, 11:38 AM~11352113
> *Was it hard to make the caddy moldings fit? How do you do it. I really want to do them on mine. Thanks!
> *




Yea its not easy, you gotta just put them on. Glue, clips, whatever works.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 15 2008, 02:31 PM~11352070
> *Here is my 77 caprice she is finally done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 That bitch is bad


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Aug 15 2008, 12:01 PM~11352283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 bad bitches :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11352070
> *Here is my 77 caprice she is finally done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! HOT DAYUUUUM!!!! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Wheres the pumps?????


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 15 2008, 12:53 PM~11352606
> *WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! HOT DAYUUUUM!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Wheres the pumps?????
> *


HAVENT PUT THEM BACK IN YET!!! IM GOING TO BE DOING THAT TONIGHT THO ILL UPDATE WITH NEW PICS WHEN ITS 100% COMPLETE.... THANKS FOR ALL THE LUV TO EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 15 2008, 11:43 AM~11352150
> *THATS FUCKIN TIGHT, I KNOW THAT BITCH BANGS HARD, HOPE YOU DONT PUT BIG RIMS ON IT
> *



LOL NAH TRIP!!!! I STAY ROLLING ON 13'S


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2008, 11:41 AM~11352136
> *:0 very nice.wait till i get you that steering wheel done.
> :0 dam thats bad ass.
> *



HELL YEA THAT STEERING WHEEL IS GOING TO MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE!!!! HIT ME UP AFTER YOU CUT IT OUT SEND ME SUM PICS......

THANKS DAVID!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Aug 15 2008, 04:07 PM~11353784
> *HELL YEA THAT STEERING WHEEL IS GOING TO MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE!!!! HIT ME UP AFTER YOU CUT IT OUT SEND ME SUM PICS......
> 
> THANKS DAVID!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2008, 03:43 PM~11354005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S PRETTY CLEAN FOR A CHIPPER.......


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Aug 15 2008, 11:54 AM~11352237
> *Yea its not easy, you gotta just put them on. Glue, clips, whatever works.
> *


HIT ME HOMIE ONE OF MY BOYS MAKES THEM AND INSTALLS THEM AND WE ARE JUST NEXT DOOR TO YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 15 2008, 04:10 PM~11354168
> *HIT ME HOMIE ONE OF MY BOYS MAKES THEM AND INSTALLS THEM AND WE ARE JUST NEXT DOOR TO YOU IN VEGAS
> *


MY BAD I WAS DIRECTING THAT TO JBUG68 NOT YOU.....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11354126
> *THAT'S PRETTY CLEAN FOR A CHIPPER.......
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

So what u gonna float tha 4 wit OJ?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY NEW SHOES!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Reaaaal sweet! Where u get those chips??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ONE OF MY FAV'S BOX CAPRICE.......*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11355488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2
i remember that in a lolow mag a few years back hoppin


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a beatiful car,,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY CLEAN, I LIKE THAT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I LIKE THE WAY THIS IS SAID CHINA MAN 
    :biggrin: /CANT BE SAID ANY BETTER!

WE DONT GIVA FUCC, WE FIGHT WITH EACHOTHER, WE SHOW AGAINST EACHOTHER, HOP AGAINST EACHOTHER, AND WE STILL A FAMILY WHEN U DISRESPECT 1 YOU DISRESPECT US ALL, WE DONT GIVA FUCC, 
M A J E S T I C S-W O R L D W I D E


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 16 2008, 10:30 AM~11358770
> *I LIKE THE WAY THIS IS SAID CHINA MAN
> :biggrin: /CANT BE SAID ANY BETTER!
> 
> ...


ALL REAL FAMILY'S CAN AGREE  "YOU FUCC WIT 1, U FUCC WIT ALL" GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES!!! :biggrin: HOPING TO HAVE THE HOMIE PATTERN OUT THE ROOF SOON AND START ADDING SOME LOTION!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11354211
> *So what u gonna float tha 4 wit OJ?
> *


????


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 16 2008, 10:59 AM~11358914
> *ALL REAL FAMILY'S CAN AGREE  "YOU FUCC WIT 1, U FUCC WIT ALL" GOOD LOOKIN
> *


WHAT UP CHINA......THAT BOX OF YOURS IS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Aug 16 2008, 11:09 AM~11358956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX HOMIE, AFTER VEGAS I'LL CATCH IT FROM THE DOOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 16 2008, 11:46 AM~11359148
> *????
> *


PRODUCT


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 16 2008, 10:50 PM~11361992
> *
> *


u ready to sell me that 2dr homeboy


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 16 2008, 11:09 AM~11358956
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES!!! :biggrin:  HOPING TO HAVE THE HOMIE PATTERN OUT THE ROOF SOON AND START ADDING SOME LOTION !
> *


 :0 

COCOA BUTTER
NATURAL SCENT
JOHNSON AND JOHNSON?????

:biggrin:


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is this? :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Aug 16 2008, 11:51 PM~11361995
> *u ready to sell me that 2dr homeboy
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425586


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11368186
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :no:
> *


any updates ?


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice box looks clean as fuck


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 15 2008, 04:10 PM~11354168
> *HIT ME HOMIE ONE OF MY BOYS MAKES THEM AND INSTALLS THEM AND WE ARE JUST NEXT DOOR TO YOU IN VEGAS
> *


Cuanto? PM me


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 15 2008, 04:27 PM~11354276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
real clean!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'M THINKING OF PAINTING MINE LAMBO ORANGE


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 19 2008, 12:58 PM~11383258
> *I'M THINKING OF PAINTING MINE LAMBO ORANGE
> *


 :yes: U kno dats da color 2 go wit!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

So... whats the color???


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Models IV life What color is your caprice???


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Aug 19 2008, 03:34 PM~11385440
> *Models IV life What color is your caprice???
> *


THE COLOR IS OFF A TOYOTA COROLLA BUT WAS TWEAKED WITH PEARLS. PRETTY CLOSE TO STOCK THOUGH. ITS "GREEN" BUT CAN FLIP TO BLUE DEPENDING ON THE LIGHT.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> yo nick !! shits lookin clean homie :biggrin: pokin out !


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody looking for 90's digital dash (Everything but radio) or 90's moldings? Also got 90's seat belt that go threw the door panals :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 19 2008, 09:14 PM~11389884
> *Anybody looking for digital dash (Everything but radio) or moldings?  :0
> *


WHAT MOULDINGS? I'M LOOKING FOR ALL 4 WHEEL WELL TRIMS DENT AND SCRATCH FREE!


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

You can order them brand new from Classic Industries about $20.00 a piece .


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 20 2008, 01:43 PM~11392973
> *You can order them brand new from Classic Industries about $20.00 a piece .
> *



this is true i can back that up for u i got there catalog and there in there


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 19 2008, 10:14 PM~11389884
> *Anybody looking for 90's digital dash (Everything but radio) or 90's moldings? Also got 90's seat belt that go threw the door panals  :0
> *


how much for digi dash? and will it fit a 79??????????


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 20 2008, 09:43 AM~11392973
> *You can order them brand new from Classic Industries about $20.00 a piece .
> *


YEAH I SEEN THEM ON THE CLASSIC IND WEBSITE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> > yo nick !! shits lookin clean homie :biggrin: pokin out !
> 
> 
> not mine, its ricks from vegas, mine is a pain in my ass right now  lol


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 20 2008, 10:48 AM~11393026
> *this is true i can back that up for u i got there catalog and there in there
> *


spend the extra $$$$ and get the original ones not the repops. the repops need to be reshaped at the meeting of the chromes


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Don,t buy the molding from classic. if you have the og moldings you can take the to a chromer/polisher and they can repair the dents and scraps they will come out brand new. It may cost more but it is well worth it. I bought the one's from classic and had to return them.


----------



## 86caprice (Aug 29, 2007)

My 86 caprice From Toronto,Canada


----------



## 86caprice (Aug 29, 2007)

seat's still need to done.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

FUCK IT MINE IS GOING TO BE LAMBO ORANGE :biggrin:


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

updated pics of my car with the new moonroof!! :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah the repops needed a little encouragement for them to fit but they worked.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 21 2008, 01:35 PM~11403930
> *updated pics of my car with the new moonroof!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    
I see you have the competitions on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

NICE RIDES


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86caprice_@Aug 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11397845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 21 2008, 07:56 PM~11407153
> *
> I see you have the competitions on the wall :biggrin:
> *


he sure does i notice that too :0


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 22 2008, 08:45 AM~11411109
> *he sure does i notice that too  :0
> *


 :biggrin: gots to. To get to the top :biggrin: 
those cars are cleen especially CHINAS


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 21 2008, 07:29 PM~11406924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin nice :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 22 2008, 12:39 PM~11412533
> *:biggrin: gots to. To get to the top :biggrin:
> those cars are cleen especially CHINAS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THX HOMIE, DOIN SOME MAJOR UPGRADES BEFORE THE SAN DIEGO SHOW, AND THEN 2 MORE MAJOR UPGRADES BEFORE VEGAS, GOTTA HAVE THE BOX TOP NOTCH


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 21 2008, 07:56 PM~11407153
> *
> I see you have the competitions on the wall :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OH SHIT...... I SEE MY CAPRICE UP THERE.... THE ONE I BOUGHT OFF (SAMOA).......


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Aug 22 2008, 12:39 PM~11412533
> *:biggrin: gots to. To get to the top :biggrin:
> those cars are cleen especially CHINAS
> *


well let me give you some motivetion Big M standers :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 22 2008, 11:07 PM~11417230
> *well let me give you some motivetion Big M standers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKER LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 23 2008, 01:07 AM~11417230
> *well let me give you some motivetion Big M standers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



let's see the body.. :biggrin: :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 23 2008, 07:06 AM~11418125
> *let's see the body.. :biggrin:  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 22 2008, 08:55 PM~11416326
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THX HOMIE, DOIN SOME MAJOR UPGRADES BEFORE THE SAN DIEGO SHOW, AND THEN 2 MORE MAJOR UPGRADES BEFORE VEGAS, GOTTA HAVE THE BOX TOP NOTCH
> *


Yo C-Man, gonna bring something to get down with at the S.S.?


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 22 2008, 11:07 PM~11417230
> *well let me give you some motivetion Big M standers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Aug 22 2008, 06:10 PM~11414946
> *thats fuckin nice :biggrin:
> *


Thx, the caprice is getting cut out and full chrome undes should be home in the next few weeks will post more pics when it returns. 










As for the Road master that is p for sale right now


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 23 2008, 12:02 PM~11419237
> *Thx, the caprice is getting cut out and full chrome undes should be home in the next few weeks will post more pics when it returns.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 22 2008, 11:07 PM~11417230
> *well let me give you some motivetion Big M standers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RagtopPete, *King Of Rimz*


I knew you would be here fucker..... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 23 2008, 12:02 PM~11419237
> *Thx, the caprice is getting cut out and full chrome undes should be home in the next few weeks will post more pics when it returns.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 23 2008, 02:42 PM~11420005
> *that almost looks like this one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 23 2008, 02:41 PM~11420001
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RagtopPete, King Of Rimz
> I knew you would be here fucker..... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

]http://i33.tinypic.com/n1owah.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

86 Caprice Landua in the making

92 Roadmaster up for sale


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

cool


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 23 2008, 02:50 PM~11420051
> *cool
> *


Thx, You got a tight Rag Homie


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 23 2008, 12:02 PM~11419237
> *Thx, the caprice is getting cut out and full chrome undes should be home in the next few weeks will post more pics when it returns.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 23 2008, 02:48 PM~11420036
> *]http://i33.tinypic.com/n1owah.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 yup thats sick uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 23 2008, 09:54 AM~11418684
> *Yo C-Man, gonna bring something to get down with at the S.S.?
> *


ANYBODY CAN BUILD A CAR TO SHOW, BUT MY SHIT IS BUILT TO SWANG , THE FREEWAY, AND THE SHOW, FUCC GOING ON 4 JACC STANDS, MAJESTICS IS RIDERZ, IM BANGIN THE BOXX IN VEGAS  :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 24 2008, 12:26 AM~11422892
> *ANYBODY CAN BUILD A CAR TO SHOW, BUT MY SHIT IS BUILT TO SWANG , THE FREEWAY, AND THE SHOW, FUCC GOING ON 4 JACC STANDS, MAJESTICS IS RIDERZ, IM BANGIN THE BOXX IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


^^^ = T H A B I Z N I Z Z!! :worship: & REPENTANCE FILMS GONNA GET THAT TOO!! :0 :biggrin: LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT BIG LOC! I MEAN BROTHA!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dose any one know if you can fit a double din head unit in a caprice. I forgot how much room i have where the radio mounts since may car has been away for 4 months. thx


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 24 2008, 12:21 PM~11424447
> *Dose any one know if you can fit a double din head unit in a caprice. I forgot how much room i have where the radio mounts since may car has been away for 4 months. thx
> *


yes but you need to modify it . Its a tight fit


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Aug 27 2008, 07:41 PM~11456132
> *yes but you need to modify it . Its a tight fit
> *


Cool, thx


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 23 2008, 07:06 AM~11418125
> *let's see the body.. :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

there is alot more done to this car that i will not show you

like maybe a sunroof
maybe ford 9" rearend with disk brakes
oh and a trunk mural
maybe even some crazy wheels

paint
leaf
mural





































































post the hotest cars


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

my phone died


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 28 2008, 08:32 PM~11466317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: Dats da homie maurice's work aint it?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 24 2008, 12:26 AM~11422892
> *ANYBODY CAN BUILD A CAR TO SHOW, BUT MY SHIT IS BUILT TO SWANG , THE FREEWAY, AND THE SHOW, FUCC GOING ON 4 JACC STANDS, MAJESTICS IS RIDERZ, IM BANGIN THE BOXX IN VEGAS  :biggrin:
> *


ALOT OF FOLKS TALK ABOUT THAT WAY WAY BUT I KNOW CHINA IS ONE OF THE FEW THAT WILL ACTUALLY GET ON THAT BITCH AND RIDE LIKE A GANGSTER AND NOT IN THE HAZZARD LANE DOING 54 MPH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 28 2008, 08:54 PM~11466678
> *:0  :biggrin:  Dats da homie maurice's work aint it?
> *


yup


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 3 2008, 06:22 PM~10078731
> *YEAH I GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE RICO
> FROM MAJESTICS.... A FEW MONTHS AGO....
> STILL NEEDS A FEW THINGS BUT IM ALMOST
> ...


Nice ride Babygirl... Oh, and um, nice picture of you, too


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

What do you think about mine.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Let me try again.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

but with these wheels.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 30 2008, 01:27 PM~11478361
> *Let me try again.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN SHINY!!! TIGHT WORK!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 23 2008, 05:48 PM~11420036
> *]http://i33.tinypic.com/n1owah.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! :0 :0 :0 
:worship: :worship: :worship: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Aug 30 2008, 02:51 PM~11479535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Picture :thumbsup: right click, save.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11144649
> *these????
> 
> 
> ...


how did you take the trim off around the rear quarter windows?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 28 2008, 08:32 PM~11466317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paint job is on point!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 31 2008, 01:04 PM~11483963
> *how did you take the trim off around the rear quarter windows?
> *


there's 4 screws


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Aug 30 2008, 02:51 PM~11479535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2008, 03:52 PM~11491099
> *there's 4 screws
> *


for the black and chrome trim around the glass?
THANKS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Nick who's caprice is that?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I am going to put these on soon.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Sep 3 2008, 08:25 AM~11506030
> *Nick who's caprice is that?
> *


Mooch from Washington


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Sep 3 2008, 01:58 PM~11508519
> *I am going to put these on soon.
> 
> 
> ...


reeal nice! :0


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have a front bumper filler for the euro for sale?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Sep 3 2008, 04:51 PM~11510041
> *Anyone have a front bumper filler for the euro for sale?
> *


JUST THREW MY OLD 1 OUT :angry:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE CAPRICES EVERYONE JUST GOT MY TOP PUT ON AND DAD GONA FINISH BUFFN IT WILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

looking good for the two door boxs


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:43 PM~11493934
> *for the black and chrome trim around the glass?
> THANKS
> *


yup


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Sep 3 2008, 04:51 PM~11510041
> *Anyone have a front bumper filler for the euro for sale?
> *


get it at Paradise chevrolet in Ventura, they had 1 in stock a few months ago


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

caprice.....check.....
2 door.....check.....


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11513431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My girls after one of those right now.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 3 2008, 11:05 PM~11513949
> *My girls after one of those right now.
> *


I know of two of them for sale right now here in the central valley.....If your interested I could tell you who....they are both Lay it low members.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

al







so know were one is to in merced if you want to see it let me know..my CAPRICE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 28 2008, 08:32 PM~11466317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I am looking for the chrome strip that goes on the back of the hood does anyone have one let me know am PM me a price.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Nick that blue is almost the same is mine oh did you post any pics from Yakima show.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Sep 4 2008, 12:48 PM~11517997
> *Nick that blue is almost the same is mine oh did you post any pics from Yakima show.
> *


I will as soon as I get my camera chip back from my homie  I need some of those Brougham seats :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll try to look for you this weekend I'll pm you with my phone number later.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 3 2008, 08:44 PM~11513201
> *get it at Paradise chevrolet in Ventura, they had 1 in stock a few months ago
> *


thnx homie ill give that a shot :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Sep 4 2008, 03:50 PM~11519706
> *I'll try to look for you this weekend I'll pm you with my phone number later.
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Sep 3 2008, 01:51 PM~11510041
> *Anyone have a front bumper filler for the euro for sale?
> *


i got mine from classic industries they also got them on ebay


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 4 2008, 04:52 PM~11516956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

THE ONLY TO ROLL IS A CHEVY RIGHT.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Sep 4 2008, 08:48 PM~11522297
> *THE ONLY TO ROLL IS A CHEVY RIGHT.
> *


Whats Homie


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 4 2008, 11:54 AM~11516973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Sep 4 2008, 08:48 PM~11522297
> *THE ONLY TO ROLL IS A CHEVY RIGHT.
> *


what up homie


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

ANYONE NOW IF YOU COULD USE CADILLAC CHROMES FROM THE QUARTER WINDOWS TO FIT THE CAPRICES?
AND WHAT YEARS COULD I GET IT OFF


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Sep 6 2008, 04:25 PM~11536354
> *ANYONE NOW IF YOU COULD USE CADILLAC CHROMES FROM THE QUARTER WINDOWS TO FIT THE CAPRICES?
> AND WHAT YEARS COULD I GET IT OFF
> *


I think you can, there bigger and you'll have to modify them, but they'll work.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Sep 6 2008, 04:25 PM~11536354
> *ANYONE NOW IF YOU COULD USE CADILLAC CHROMES FROM THE QUARTER WINDOWS TO FIT THE CAPRICES?
> AND WHAT YEARS COULD I GET IT OFF
> *


THATS SOME TOP NOTCH SECRET GAME :0 THEY FIT PERFECT AFTER YOU TRIM THEM, I GOTTEM AND THEY ARE BANGIN


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 9 2008, 10:29 AM~11558415
> *THATS SOME TOP NOTCH SECRET GAME  :0  THEY FIT PERFECT AFTER YOU TRIM THEM, I GOTTEM AND THEY ARE BANGIN
> *


PICS!!!!!!!! I NEED THAT SAME CHROME. MINE USED TO BE A LANDAU BUT EVERYTHING WAS REMOVED AND SHAVED OFF :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2008, 04:01 PM~11560672
> *PICS!!!!!!!! I NEED THAT SAME CHROME. MINE USED TO BE A LANDAU BUT EVERYTHING WAS REMOVED AND SHAVED OFF :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


INSTEAD OF GETTING THE MOLDINGS, WHY DOT YOU JUST BUY MY BOX AND SAVE YOURSELF THE HASSLE, ITS ALREADY DONE FOR YOU AND YOU CAN BANG IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 9 2008, 08:32 PM~11563818
> *INSTEAD OF GETTING THE MOLDINGS, WHY DOT YOU JUST BUY MY BOX AND SAVE YOURSELF THE HASSLE, ITS ALREADY DONE FOR YOU AND YOU CAN BANG IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE I DEFINITELY WOULD!!!!!!!! BUT I WENT TO QUALIFY FOR A HOUSE TODAY AND BECAUSE I MAKE TOO MUCH, WELL I NEED MORE FUCKIN MONEY BECAUSE I DON'T QUALIFY FOR THE CITY'S BUYERS HELP PROGRAM!!!..I HAVE TO SHELL OUT MORE ON A DOWN PAYMENT. FUCKIN STUPID!! LOL OR ELSE THAT FUCKER WOULD BE IN MY DRIVEWAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2008, 04:01 PM~11560672
> *PICS!!!!!!!! I NEED THAT SAME CHROME. MINE USED TO BE A LANDAU BUT EVERYTHING WAS REMOVED AND SHAVED OFF :angry:  :biggrin:
> *





















:cheesy:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2008, 09:50 PM~11564027
> *HOMIE I DEFINITELY WOULD!!!!!!!! BUT I WENT TO QUALIFY FOR A HOUSE TODAY AND BECAUSE I MAKE TOO MUCH, WELL I NEED MORE FUCKIN MONEY BECAUSE I DON'T QUALIFY FOR THE CITY'S BUYERS HELP PROGRAM!!!..I HAVE TO SHELL OUT MORE ON A DOWN PAYMENT. FUCKIN STUPID!! LOL OR ELSE THAT FUCKER WOULD BE IN MY DRIVEWAY!! :biggrin:
> *


JUSTCHROMED OUT THE FLOORS, DRIVESHAFT, TRANNY PAN, HEATSHIEIDS, EVERYTHING GOTTA BE CHROMED, I'LL PUT IT AWAY UNTIL YOUR READY :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

someone buy my seats :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2008, 09:55 PM~11564103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


       :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11564129
> *            :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what's up homie??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11564138
> *:biggrin: what's up homie??? :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THAT YOUR GONNA SHUT THIS TOPIC DOWN WHEN YOU BUST OUT-WILD AND CRAZY FROM WHAT IM HEARING


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11564226
> *I HEARD THAT YOUR GONNA SHUT THIS TOPIC DOWN WHEN YOU BUST OUT-WILD AND CRAZY FROM WHAT IM HEARING
> *



"LOOK IT ALL THESES RUMORS
SURROUNDING ME EVERYDAY,
I JUST NEED SOME TIME, 
SOME TIME TO GET AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYY" :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2008, 10:14 PM~11564339
> *"LOOK IT ALL THESES RUMORS
> SURROUNDING ME EVERYDAY,
> I JUST NEED SOME TIME,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FROM ALL THESE RUMORS, YOU CANT TAKE IT NO MORE,
YOUR BEST FRIEND SAID
YOUR CUSTOMIZING YOUR WINDOWS AND DOORS OHH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2008, 09:55 PM~11564103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that weatherstripping or is that crome I need that


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD KING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2008, 09:55 PM~11564103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 2 2008, 05:56 PM~11500041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> THATS SOME TOP NOTCH SECRET GAME :0 THEY FIT PERFECT AFTER YOU TRIM THEM, I GOTTEM AND THEY ARE BANGIN
> [/quote
> hook a homie up :biggrin:
> wats the secret i got some of a caddy but there to short at the top wat
> year caddy hook me up :yes:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy+Sep 10 2008, 12:45 PM~11568149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:around: use the door trim and cut it down to size


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Good job on the info sahring. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Sep 10 2008, 10:17 AM~11566920
> *is that weatherstripping or is that crome I need that
> *


that there is a chrome


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 10 2008, 11:47 AM~11567587
> *LOOKING GOOD KING
> *


that was the last version of it, it's getting re-done


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2008, 10:14 PM~11564339
> *"LOOK IT ALL THESES RUMORS
> SURROUNDING ME EVERYDAY,
> I JUST NEED SOME TIME,
> ...


:roflmao: you a foo...


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 10 2008, 03:52 PM~11569599
> *that there is a chrome
> *


is there a side i can get that at


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Sep 12 2008, 11:44 AM~11586025
> *is there a side i can get that at
> *


www.u-pickparts.com????? :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

The site dnt work


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: MORE PICS


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 10:56 AM~11615963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 01:56 PM~11615963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad  :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

king of rims u still have those window belts let me know


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 16 2008, 07:10 PM~11620276
> *king of rims u still have those window belts let me know
> *


sory man long gone sold to SGV-POMONA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 10:56 AM~11615963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 16 2008, 10:30 PM~11620495
> *sory man long gone sold to SGV-POMONA
> *


what else u got


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 17 2008, 01:38 PM~11627169
> *what else u got
> *


not much, what you in store for????


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2008, 12:23 AM~11337234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i got better pics of this car...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

:biggrin:  ANY PICS OF CHINA MANS 2 DOOR CAPRICE


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 17 2008, 08:23 PM~11629077
> *not much, what you in store for????
> *


U STILL GOT THEM HOOD AND TRUNK EMBLEMS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Sep 17 2008, 06:33 PM~11629674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 16 2008, 12:56 PM~11615963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice ride  :420:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 18 2008, 09:30 AM~11634546
> *U STILL GOT THEM HOOD AND TRUNK EMBLEMS
> *


  sold to him too


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 18 2008, 04:39 PM~11638095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=429883&hl=

T
T
T


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 18 2008, 04:39 AM~11633285
> *:biggrin:   ANY PICS OF CHINA MANS 2 DOOR CAPRICE
> *











ASK AND YOU SHALL RECIEVE :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BET DAT UP CHINA MAN SHE IS ONE CLEAN AZZ RIDER :yes: :yes: :wow: :worship:
CANT WAIT TO BUILD ONE WHEN I GET DONE WITH THE CADDY


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF A 90 HEADER PANEL WILL FIT A 77 2DR IMPALA? IF NOT, ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A REPLACEMENT FOR IT?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 22 2008, 08:56 PM~11669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>
she's ganna look smooth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

wow!


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 22 2008, 06:56 PM~11669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAM BIG HOMIE :biggrinREAL SHIT: :biggrin: MAKES ME WANT 2 GET 1  LOOKIN HARD CHINA  ''TTT''


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3ONE2 RIDERS_@Sep 23 2008, 12:50 PM~11676305
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> she's ganna look smooth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



sweet kolor


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@Sep 23 2008, 08:22 AM~11674199
> *CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF A 90 HEADER PANEL WILL FIT A 77 2DR IMPALA? IF NOT, ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A REPLACEMENT FOR IT?
> *


there will probably be a few mods neede but I've seen it done


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3ONE2 RIDERS_@Sep 23 2008, 12:50 PM~11676305
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> she's ganna look smooth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks to *Big Perm* from Duran's Body Shop in CHICAGO! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ANY MORE 60S AND 70S ALL I SEE IS 80S?? I do like 80s but lets see some more 60s 70s!! :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

5000 miles and counting :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

couple new/old ones.



















:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:15 PM~11681802
> *5000 miles and counting  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

first steps out of the booth... back in january


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 23 2008, 07:15 PM~11680168
> *sweet kolor
> *


Thanks Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11669156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432312


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

any bigger pics ,who owns this box looks bad :0


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

for real we need bigger pics lol those cars a nice


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

they from japan


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:38 PM~11688656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:38 PM~11688656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

$1,200 O.B.O.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376132


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

pretty safe to say that chinaman's is the illest one out right now. great work homie, your car looks fuckin sick. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 26 2008, 02:37 AM~11703828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 25 2008, 11:37 PM~11703828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is hard as fuk :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 25 2008, 11:37 PM~11703828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIS BITCH HERE IS CRUSHING CITYS LIKE SNOOP WHAT A HELL OF 
CAR CHINA MAN WHEN YOU GONNA BUILD ME ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JUS KIDDING HOMIE BUT IT IS THE HOTTEST ONE OUT :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY NICK WHO DID THOSE LAST TWO GRAPHICS???????? WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE OF MY CAPRICE AND FRAME IT!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 26 2008, 01:50 PM~11708384
> *HEY NICK WHO DID THOSE LAST TWO GRAPHICS???????? WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE OF MY CAPRICE AND FRAME IT!
> *


His name is escholade on here, post pics of your car :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

Picked this one up today! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LANDAU MOLDINGS, MAKE OFFER....NEED GONE ASAP

































HEADLIGHT BEZELS..MAKE OFFER

















TAILLIGHTS..MAKE OFFER

















GRILL..MAKE OFFER











NEED THESE PARTS OUT OF THE GARAGE..MAKE REASONABLE OFFERS..PM ME


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Sep 26 2008, 09:11 AM~11705635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE, APPRECIATE THE LOVE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 07:55 AM~11705096
> *this bitch is hard as fuk  :0
> *


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2008, 01:03 AM~11712933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 26 2008, 05:41 PM~11710090
> *LANDAU MOLDINGS, MAKE OFFER....NEED GONE ASAP
> 
> 
> ...



What year are the moldings for?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Sep 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11714001
> *What year are the moldings for?
> *


look like 80-84


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Sep 27 2008, 10:41 AM~11714001
> *What year are the moldings for?
> *


THERE OFF THE LAVENDER ONE....."TRAFFIC JAMMER"


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 26 2008, 09:37 PM~11711814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: IT LOOKS LIKE ITS READY TO SWANG ON SOMEBODY :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

''T T'' 4 CHINA AND HIZ RYDER"" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE BIG M GOT THAT BITCH ON LOCK


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

frame almost done , just need all the hard lines


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 28 2008, 09:21 PM~11724141
> *frame almost done , just need all the hard lines
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 29 2008, 12:21 AM~11724141
> *frame almost done , just need all the hard lines
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKING FRAME IS BAD ASS SHIT  WAY TO GO BIG M


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11714812
> *:biggrin: IT LOOKS LIKE ITS READY TO SWANG ON SOMEBODY  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


THE MAJESTICS PICNIC AFTER THE VEGAS SHOW, READY AND WILLING


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 28 2008, 09:10 PM~11723994
> *THE BIG M GOT THAT BITCH ON LOCK
> *


NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M AND EXPECIALLY NOT MY MAIN MAN CHINA MAN BUT COME OCT 12 2008 THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL OFFICIALLY SET THE BAR WHEN IT COMES TO 2 DOOR CAPRICES AND IF ANY ONE IS IN DOUBT I INVITE YOU TO MEET US ON THE DANCE FLOOR IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 28 2008, 09:34 PM~11724306
> *THE MAJESTICS PICNIC AFTER THE VEGAS SHOW, READY AND WILLING
> *


ANY FLIERS OR OFFICIAL PAPERWORK ON THAT PIC NIC STILL HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING ON IT YET............


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 28 2008, 10:12 PM~11724684
> *ANY FLIERS OR OFFICIAL PAPERWORK ON THAT PIC NIC STILL HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING ON IT YET............
> *


I'LL BE CALLIN YOU TOMORROW WIT THAT FOR SURE  AND AFTER YOUR 1ST DANCE CAN I CUT IN :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11724648
> *NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M AND EXPECIALLY NOT MY MAIN MAN CHINA MAN BUT COME OCT 12 2008 THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL OFFICIALLY SET THE BAR WHEN IT COMES TO 2 DOOR CAPRICES AND IF ANY ONE IS IN DOUBT I INVITE YOU TO MEET US ON THE DANCE FLOOR IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 28 2008, 10:12 PM~11724684
> *ANY FLIERS OR OFFICIAL PAPERWORK ON THAT PIC NIC STILL HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING ON IT YET............
> *



X2 WHEN AND WHERE :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11724895
> *I'LL BE CALLIN YOU TOMORROW WIT THAT FOR SURE  AND AFTER YOUR 1ST DANCE CAN I CUT IN :biggrin:
> *


NO DOUBT HOMIE YOU MOST CERTAINLY HAVE AS MANY AS YOU WANT HOMIE YOU KNOW YOUR A-1 IN MY BOOK AND I AM NOT TRYING TO RAIN ON YOUR PARADE YOUR THE MAN WITH THE CLEANEST 2-DOOR OUT RIGHT NOW....


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anybody know if 80's 4dr frames are the same as the 2dr?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

SD SUPER SHOW 2008


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+Sep 28 2008, 10:51 PM~11725078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES THEY ARE THE SAME


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11724648
> *NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M AND EXPECIALLY NOT MY MAIN MAN CHINA MAN BUT COME OCT 12 2008 THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL OFFICIALLY SET THE BAR WHEN IT COMES TO 2 DOOR CAPRICES AND IF ANY ONE IS IN DOUBT I INVITE YOU TO MEET US ON THE DANCE FLOOR IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


talking bout this one? cuz this ones clean as fuck, definetly on of the baddest out there IMO  


















that wood grain and the caddy dash is killing em too


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Haven't Posted any Pics in along time


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

MORE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2008, 12:13 AM~11725454
> *talking bout this one? cuz this ones clean as fuck, definetly on of the baddest out there IMO
> 
> 
> ...



that fucker looks good , but i believe his talking about the white one :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 29 2008, 09:21 AM~11727125
> *that fucker looks good , but i believe  his talking about the white one  :0
> *



:0 yea that one is also really nice


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 28 2008, 10:09 PM~11724648
> *NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M AND EXPECIALLY NOT MY MAIN MAN CHINA MAN BUT COME OCT 12 2008 THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL OFFICIALLY SET THE BAR WHEN IT COMES TO 2 DOOR CAPRICES AND IF ANY ONE IS IN DOUBT I INVITE YOU TO MEET US ON THE DANCE FLOOR IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


be sure to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 29 2008, 05:55 PM~11730502
> *be sure to post pics :biggrin:
> *


FOR REAL


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 29 2008, 02:55 PM~11730502
> *be sure to post pics :biggrin:
> *


Will have all on film!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 29 2008, 10:56 PM~11735594
> *Will have all on film!
> *


then post the video :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 hell yeah, quit teasing a ***** :angry:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

been sitting for months an months, not no more :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2008, 12:13 AM~11725454
> *talking bout this one? cuz this ones clean as fuck, definetly on of the baddest out there IMO
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker looks good , but i believe his talking about the white one 


THE WHITE ONE WONT MAKE IT THIS YEAR AND THE GREEN ONE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH A FEW MINOR UPDATES BUT THE ONE IM TALKING ABOUT CHANGING THE GAME WITH IS..........NO PICS UNTIL THE SHOW AND TRUST ME WHEN YOU SEE IT YOU WILL KNOW IT IS ...............* THE ONE I WAS TALKING BOUT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ALL I CAN SAY IS GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO TAKE THERE CARS TO VEGAS 
JUST POST SOME PICS THANKS


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Sep 30 2008, 06:45 PM~11744281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY NEW PICS BRO????????? SEEN THIS ONE A BUNCH OF TIMES ALREADY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

OK I CANT HELP IT JUST 1 PIC.................. :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 01:47 PM~11749657
> *OK I CANT HELP IT JUST 1 PIC.................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where are your motor mounts?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

fuck not red  oh well for me, looks tight though. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 10:47 AM~11749657
> *OK I CANT HELP IT JUST 1 PIC.................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how bout just 2 or 3 or 4 pics. :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 1 2008, 10:53 AM~11749717
> *where are your motor mounts?
> *


CUSTOM MADE WILL INSTALL WHEN THE MOTOR GOES IN.......


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 29 2008, 01:04 AM~11725161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 awesome


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 1 2008, 11:02 AM~11749797
> *how bout just 2 or 3 or 4 pics. :biggrin:
> *


I WILL SEE IF I CAN POST A FEW MORE LATER.....JUST TRYING TO KEEP AS MUCH OF THE CAR AS POSSIBLE ON THE LOW UNTIL THE SHOW.............


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 26 2008, 11:37 PM~11711814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn i love my caddy but man this bitch looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 02:38 PM~11751854
> *I WILL SEE IF I CAN POST A FEW MORE LATER.....JUST TRYING TO KEEP AS MUCH OF THE CAR AS POSSIBLE ON THE LOW UNTIL THE SHOW.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 1 2008, 03:29 PM~11752280
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE IT TO THE SHOW????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 03:39 PM~11752375
> *WHATS UP HOMIE YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE IT TO THE SHOW????
> *


Cant have a bunch of stuff going on that weekend, it sucks! but plane tickets to Vegas from here only 69 dollas, i can fly out there on monday and check out the new box. :biggrin:


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 03:38 PM~11751854
> *I WILL SEE IF I CAN POST A FEW MORE LATER.....JUST TRYING TO KEEP AS MUCH OF THE CAR AS POSSIBLE ON THE LOW UNTIL THE SHOW.............
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 1 2008, 05:00 PM~11753085
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pm them :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 1 2008, 05:00 PM~11753085
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


NO NO......LOL GIVE ME SOME CREDIT HOMIE.......I KNOW YOU KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT.............


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 05:14 PM~11753245
> *NO NO......LOL GIVE ME SOME CREDIT HOMIE.......I KNOW YOU KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT.............
> *


can i post a few fliccs :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 05:31 PM~11751789
> *CUSTOM MADE WILL INSTALL WHEN THE MOTOR GOES IN.......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 10:47 AM~11749657
> *OK I CANT HELP IT JUST 1 PIC.................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 30 2008, 08:05 PM~11744551
> *ANY NEW PICS BRO????????? SEEN THIS ONE A BUNCH OF TIMES ALREADY!!! :biggrin:
> *


still waiting for the car to come home from the hydro shop the guy doing the car has been bs around


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 1 2008, 06:56 PM~11754353
> *still waiting for the car to come home from the hydro shop the guy doing the car has been bs around
> *


 :angry: :angry: 
FUCK THAT, BEAT THE MUTHAFUCKA WITH ONE OF YOUR REAR CYLINDERS :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 1 2008, 05:55 PM~11753642
> *can i post a few fliccs :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT SOME????????  :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11756035
> *YOU GOT SOME????????   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , OF MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Mine again, my bad on the blurry phone pic :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LANDAU MOLDINGS, MAKE OFFER....NEED GONE ASAP

































HEADLIGHT BEZELS..MAKE OFFER

















TAILLIGHTS..MAKE OFFER

















GRILL..MAKE OFFER











NEED THESE PARTS OUT OF THE GARAGE..MAKE REASONABLE OFFERS..PM ME


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

I could use them NO JOKE! Do you have a contact number?



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 2 2008, 10:26 AM~11758131
> *LANDAU MOLDINGS, MAKE OFFER....NEED GONE ASAP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

How bout some interior pics


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11756035
> *YOU GOT SOME????????   :biggrin:
> *



* I do :biggrin: and you KNOW thats real talk  *


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 2 2008, 06:17 PM~11763557
> * I do :biggrin:  and you KNOW thats real talk
> *


SHUT YO MOUTH....................


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 10:47 AM~11749657
> *OK I CANT HELP IT JUST 1 PIC.................. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


trailing arms dont look too long from what I can see, but I got a feeling its gonna put in werk :biggrin: :0


----------



## 70 CAPRICE (Mar 27, 2008)

My 1970 Caprice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LANDAU MOLDINGS, MAKE OFFER....NEED GONE ASAP

































HEADLIGHT BEZELS..MAKE OFFER

















TAILLIGHTS..MAKE OFFER

















GRILL..MAKE OFFER











NEED THESE PARTS OUT OF THE GARAGE..MAKE REASONABLE OFFERS..PM ME


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Sep 29 2008, 10:00 AM~11726984
> *Haven't Posted any Pics in along time
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is so clean.


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

good lookin


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*ROLLERZ ONLY LOS ANGELES CHAPTER*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Oct 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11771439
> *ROLLERZ ONLY LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THAT GRILL!!!!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 3 2008, 02:32 PM~11771449
> *LIKE THAT GRILL!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Oct 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11771439
> *ROLLERZ ONLY LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
sweet, good thing it stayed here in L.A.  oh hell yeah that grille is tight


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Oct 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11771439
> *ROLLERZ ONLY LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: found these in the caprice fest...





















































looks good


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I DON'T REMEBER IF I POSTED THESE YRT, BUT WHO CARES HERE THEY GO :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

*5 DAYS AND COUNTING...............GAME OVER*


:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 5 2008, 10:40 PM~11788609
> *5 DAYS AND COUNTING...............GAME OVER
> :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :rant: :rant:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LANDAU MOLDINGS, MAKE OFFER....NEED GONE ASAP

































HEADLIGHT BEZELS..MAKE OFFER

















TAILLIGHTS..MAKE OFFER

















GRILL..MAKE OFFER











NEED THESE PARTS OUT OF THE GARAGE..MAKE REASONABLE OFFERS..PM ME


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 5 2008, 10:40 PM~11788609
> *5 DAYS AND COUNTING...............GAME OVER
> :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 6 2008, 05:46 PM~11794021
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



lol this is getting good :biggrin:


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Oct 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11771439
> *ROLLERZ ONLY LOS ANGELES CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


If this ride was mine I would put them cadillac lights on the sides of the top near the rear windows....very nice ride tho man


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

from the Royals topic


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 5 2008, 10:42 PM~11788624
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


DONT TRIP NO MORE WARNINGS WE WILL SHOW YOU WAY BETTER THAN WE CAN TELL YOU SO LIKE I SAID SEE YOU ON THE DANCE FLOOR FRIDAY..........FOR YOU NEW BOOTIES THAT MEANS INDOORS...................


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 6 2008, 10:15 PM~11798744
> *DONT TRIP NO MORE WARNINGS WE WILL SHOW YOU WAY BETTER THAN WE CAN TELL YOU SO LIKE I SAID SEE YOU ON THE DANCE FLOOR FRIDAY..........FOR YOU NEW BOOTIES THAT MEANS INDOORS...................
> *


I CHECC THE HIDDEN VIDEO CAMERA  AND ITS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIN GOOD, MY LV INSIDERS TOLD ME :biggrin: YALL HOLD IT DOWN INSIDE AND I GOT IT COVERED ON THA OUTSIDE BECUZ AFTER THIS IM MOVING ON TO THE HOP GAME FULL TIME


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11798730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11798730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my all time favs.  wonder if their still selling it?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 6 2008, 10:53 PM~11799100
> *I CHECC THE HIDDEN VIDEO CAMERA   AND ITS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIN GOOD, MY LV INSIDERS TOLD ME  :biggrin: YALL HOLD IT DOWN INSIDE AND I GOT IT COVERED ON THA OUTSIDE BECUZ AFTER THIS IM MOVING ON TO THE HOP GAME FULL TIME
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:  I HEAR YA CHINA MAN I CANT WAIT TO GET DONE WITH MY CADDY IM NOT BUILDING NO MORE DANCE MACHINES MYSELF AFTER THIS ONE! JUS BUMPER KISSERS .BE EAZZY HOMIE AND SHOW EM HOW DA DANCE  :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

gangstas dont dance...... they lean wit it, rock wit it :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 7 2008, 05:39 AM~11799997
> *gangstas dont dance...... they lean wit it, rock wit it  :biggrin:
> *


TRUST ME I KNOW THAT THE DANCE FLOOR IS JUST AN EXPRESSION......BUT I MUST CORRECT YOU (WITH NO DISRESPECT) IN THE WEST GANGSTER DONT LEAN OR ROCK WE *BOOGIE*.......AND AS YOU CAN SEE FROM THE PICS WE HAVE LIKED THEM 2 DOOR CAPRICES FOR A MINUTE NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 6 2008, 10:53 PM~11799100
> *I CHECC THE HIDDEN VIDEO CAMERA   AND ITS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIN GOOD, MY LV INSIDERS TOLD ME  :biggrin: YALL HOLD IT DOWN INSIDE AND I GOT IT COVERED ON THA OUTSIDE BECUZ AFTER THIS IM MOVING ON TO THE HOP GAME FULL TIME
> *


THATS RIGHT MY MAIN MAN......I HEAR YOU ON THAT HOPPING GAME I PLAN ON DEBUTING MY NEW PROJECT AT YOUR NEW YEARS PIC NIC THIS YEAR.......SEE YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE.....HIT ME WHEN YOU CAN I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOUR PM BOX.......... :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 7 2008, 02:28 PM~11803865
> *TRUST ME I KNOW THAT THE DANCE FLOOR IS JUST AN EXPRESSION......BUT I MUST CORRECT YOU (WITH NO DISRESPECT) IN THE WEST GANGSTER DONT LEAN OR ROCK WE BOOGIE.......AND AS YOU CAN SEE FROM THE PICS WE HAVE LIKED THEM 2 DOOR CAPRICES FOR A MINUTE NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2G :yes:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> frame almost done , just need all the hard lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Oct 8 2008, 01:14 PM~11813533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> > frame almost done , just need all the hard lines
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 8 2008, 05:45 PM~11815508
> *I HAVE TO BEG TO DIFFER ON THE CAPRICES HOMIE :biggrin: SEE YOU FRIDAY......THE LACS YOUR GOOD FOR NOW :biggrin:
> *


ok if you say so


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

how many wraps are good for the front?? I got 3.5 tons 3/4 stack rear I got 1 tons 1/2 stack how short should I cut them??I want the booty kit to sit almost on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 8 2008, 05:01 PM~11815671
> *ok  if  you say  so
> *


WE WILL SEE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 8 2008, 06:14 PM~11815786
> *WE WILL SEE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


  ok


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 8 2008, 05:14 PM~11815786
> *WE WILL SEE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *



shorty finished his :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> > frame almost done , just need all the hard lines
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 8 2008, 08:56 PM~11817362
> *your too short too have these big balls :biggrin:
> 
> j/k
> ...


YOU MUST HAVE GOTTEN MY MESSAGE I SENT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: shortymack, SELF MADE


:scrutinize: there's eyes in here...


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:08 PM~11818233
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: shortymack, SELF MADE
> :scrutinize: there's eyes in here...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 8 2008, 08:50 PM~11818024
> *YOU  MUST HAVE  GOTTEN  MY  MESSAGE  I SENT YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: dick I thought it was Lopez talking drunk shit...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 8 2008, 08:00 PM~11817407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this yours rod?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 8 2008, 05:25 PM~11815888
> *shorty finished his  :0  :0
> *


NEXT YEAR.........


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 8 2008, 05:23 PM~11815877
> * ok
> *


WHEN YOU GUYS HEADED THIS WAY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 8 2008, 09:56 PM~11818717
> *this yours rod?
> *


 :nono: :nono: mine's an 84


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 8 2008, 09:56 PM~11818717
> *this yours rod?
> *


no this one is


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 8 2008, 05:14 PM~11815786
> *WE WILL SEE ON FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


make sure to post pics :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 8 2008, 11:00 PM~11818750
> *WHEN YOU GUYS HEADED THIS WAY
> *


today :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11818906
> *no this one is
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD......*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 8 2008, 09:52 PM~11818680
> *:angry: dick I thought it was Lopez talking drunk shit...
> *


que when u heading out here


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 9 2008, 11:37 PM~11827358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the big m holding it down :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 9 2008, 07:37 PM~11827358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 9 2008, 08:58 PM~11827511
> *LOOKED GOOD......
> *


  
getting re-done :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 9 2008, 08:58 PM~11827512
> *que when u heading out here
> *


SABADO, SENOR :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 9 2008, 08:37 PM~11827358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 like the patterns there like ghost (lite)


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

2 Members: *shortymack*, King Of Rimz

post some sneek peeks for the people of layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 10 2008, 05:22 AM~11829152
> *2 Members: shortymack, King Of Rimz
> 
> post some sneek peeks for the people of layitlow :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

i will in about 2 hrs.......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 10 2008, 03:29 PM~11833330
> *i will in about 2 hrs.......
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 10 2008, 03:29 PM~11833330
> *i will in about 2 hrs.......
> *


it's 5:30, where the [email protected]#K they at :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 8 2008, 08:00 PM~11817407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIDES DOWN THE STREET FROM ME... I BE SEEING IT ROLLING THREW THE SOUTH SIDE WITH THAT ROYAL IMAGE PLAQUE....  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 10 2008, 04:29 PM~11833330
> *i will in about 2 hrs.......
> *


It's Friday, It's been more than 2 hours, stop playing with my emotions post pics of your 2 door already Shorty...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 9 2008, 09:48 PM~11828052
> *
> getting re-done :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Oct 10 2008, 07:51 PM~11834936
> *It's Friday, It's been more than 2 hours, stop playing with my emotions post pics of your 2 door already Shorty...
> *


*SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 10 2008, 09:59 PM~11835333
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn!!! You guyz weren't playin...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11835333
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET....


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

is this the car that was supposed to debuted in vegas?? any more pics??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11835333
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.......*


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11835333
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 10 2008, 10:46 PM~11835931
> *is this the car that was supposed to debuted in vegas?? any more pics??
> *


your gonna have to go to the show to see it, i cant believe they leaked these ones out!!


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

from this...."I'm Single"








to this...."Royalty T"


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 11 2008, 12:09 AM~11836426
> *from this...."I'm Single"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 cant believe is the same one :0 this one gonna hop too?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

goodlookin' shorty :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

your bucket is lookin hella tight bro, can't wait to take a closer look on sunday.

beautiful work, that triple red is killen em'


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

nice car


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 10 2008, 11:09 PM~11836426
> *from this...."I'm Single"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 11 2008, 01:09 AM~11836426
> *from this...."I'm Single"
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe it was that car!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE+Oct 10 2008, 11:33 PM~11836255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 11 2008, 05:12 AM~11836689
> *goodlookin' shorty  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> your bucket is lookin hella tight bro, can't wait to take a closer look on sunday.
> ...


wish it was mine....its the homie TJ's


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

either way... spread the props around. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 11 2008, 12:09 AM~11836426
> *from this...."I'm Single"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 10 2008, 08:46 PM~11835631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it that that car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 11 2008, 12:09 AM~11836426
> *from this...."I'm Single"
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: BAD ASS


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11838059
> *either way... spread the props around.  :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11840167
> *good lookin out :biggrin:
> *


did anyone document the build up for it?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

I didnt know that was TJ's old ride. Dope. Wus funny watchin em complete the mugga on the dance floor lol. I wish ya'll coulda seen OJ's tired ash! :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 11 2008, 08:07 PM~11840666
> *did anyone document the build up for it?
> *


YES SIR I WILL BE POSTING SOME PICS LATER......


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11840781
> *YES SIR I WILL BE POSTING SOME PICS LATER......
> *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 11 2008, 12:09 AM~11836426
> *from this...."I'm Single"
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: Damn homie, thats sick right there!!! and its got the tuned port in there....yea, your killin' em. I'd take those Landau emblems off and put some custom shit inits place though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:0 Dam Mr. Troublsome was NOT lying......that caprice is on TOP......fuck that top looks so damn good it brings tears to my eyes!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: 

Who did the conversion homie?


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

from the show....


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

what up "SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR".....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11842611
> *from the show....
> 
> 
> ...


damn shittin on ****** lookin good royals


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

super bad wow


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 12 2008, 11:22 AM~11842634
> *what up "SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR".....
> *


chillin checkin out the "droptopbox" i wanna see it in person....but i aint commin to vegas this year..........i plan on makin it next year new ride and all


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

let us know if you ever touch down in vegas....we got you 100%!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> from the show....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Oct 11 2008, 06:24 PM~11839194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 10 2008, 11:59 PM~11835333
> *SNEAK PEAK OF ROYAL T
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> > from the show....
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 11 2008, 12:09 AM~11836426
> *from this...."I'm Single"
> 
> 
> ...


big props to all involved with the build.... everyone went extra hard to make it happen...i'm still seeing red. much love to the royals fam you guys changed my whole perception of what a car club is and should be.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

who did the conversion?


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

the owner did the conversion. i did the paint and body


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Oct 13 2008, 12:23 AM~11847400
> *the owner did the conversion.  i did the paint and body
> *


man you guys really did one hell of a job  any pics in the build up progress


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 13 2008, 12:33 AM~11847412
> *man you guys really did one hell of a job  any pics in the build up progress
> *


thanks i'll post everyone i got tomorrow...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

make a build up thread,


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Oct 13 2008, 01:18 AM~11847387
> *big props to all involved with the build.... everyone went extra hard to make it happen...i'm still seeing red. much love to the royals fam you guys changed my whole perception of what a car club is and should be.
> *


the funny thing is i dont what was harder... the build or keepin our mouth shut on the build....  :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 13 2008, 12:42 AM~11847433
> *the funny thing is i dont what was harder... the build or keepin our mouth shut on the build....   :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


you telling me...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 13 2008, 12:33 AM~11847412
> *man you guys really did one hell of a job  any pics in the build up progress
> *


*x2* :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Oct 11 2008, 03:24 PM~11839194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish the cam shot was from direct front. :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Oct 13 2008, 12:45 AM~11847436
> *you telling me...
> *


WHAT UP G!!!!! LETS START A TOPIC IN THE PROJECT RIDES AND I WILL POST WHAT I HAVE AFTER YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THE RED BOX LOOKS GOOD POST MORE PICS OF IT HOMMIE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 13 2008, 12:42 AM~11847433
> *the funny thing is i dont what was harder... the build or keepin our mouth shut on the build....   :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S ALWAYS FUCKIN' HARD.... TOO MANY OPEN MOUTHS AND EARS ON THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 nicceeee


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

You guys were right, Thats a bad mothafucka! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Oct 13 2008, 02:23 AM~11847400
> *the owner did the conversion.  i did the paint and body
> *



props. love the look of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Oct 12 2008, 03:55 PM~11843558
> *
> *


WHAT IS THAT BLACK MOLDING ACROSS THE FRONT WINDOW FOR SO IT DON'T LEAK JUST WONDERING


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Oct 14 2008, 11:12 PM~11866608
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anyone know what year make and model of top that is from???? :uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Oct 15 2008, 03:35 AM~11867636
> *Does anyone know what year make and model of top that is from???? :uh:
> *



*T.J. used a sebring top*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

What moldings were used on the side?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

More pics of the drop, quit bullshitting. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2008, 09:54 AM~11869177
> *What moldings were used on the side?
> *


landau ones all the way across  I have a few more. I will try to post tonight


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

*ROYAL-T* LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW. PROPS TO THE OWNER TJ, GOT A CHANCE TO MEET THEY GUY AND HE STRIAGHT LOOKED EXHAUSTED FROM ALL THE HARD WORK


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SOME CAPRICES FROM THE OUTSIDE...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 14 2008, 03:21 PM~11860436
> *WHAT IS THAT BLACK MOLDING ACROSS THE FRONT WINDOW FOR SO IT DON'T LEAK JUST WONDERING
> *


 :0 that car is fucking hot!!! but the header bow is too round for the windshield , :biggrin: 
but :biggrin: hot damn


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

NICE PICS KING


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2008, 12:41 PM~11869074
> *T.J. used a sebring top
> *


so where did the quarter windows come from?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

My 86 was gonna be all red, atleast now I know it would have looked sick :biggrin: , hats off to Royals! :thumbsup:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 13 2008, 12:42 AM~11847433
> *the funny thing is i dont what was harder... the build or keepin our mouth shut on the build....   :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


Do you know if they reinforced the body before cutting the top? or did they just reinforce the frame?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 15 2008, 10:55 PM~11877569
> *NICE PICS KING
> *


thanks Bro, forgot to post these yesterday


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Them Royals got boxes on lock


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Oct 16 2008, 01:13 PM~11881593
> *Do you know if they reinforced the body before cutting the top? or did they just reinforce the frame?
> *


in the first pics it look like they did


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11886517
> *Them Royals got boxes on lock
> *


THANKS HOMIE APPRECIATE THE LOVE AND RESPECT.......WE WONT BE STOPPING WITH THE ROYALTY......SHOULD HAVE A FEW MORE BY NEXT SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 15 2008, 08:22 PM~11875618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass
:worship:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11886517
> *Them Royals got boxes on lock
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 12:49 PM~11869141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this reminds me of one we had here in miami back in the 90's


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

THE REAL DEAL CAPRICES


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 17 2008, 09:34 AM~11891820
> *this reminds me  of one we had here in miami back in the 90's
> *


pics


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm looking 4 them it was on 22's all gold d's


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11886517
> *Them Royals got boxes on lock
> *



*just wait till you see what they got up thier sleeves for next season!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11894067
> *just wait till you see what they got up thier sleeves for next season!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


From now on don't say it unless you gonna show it. :0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2008, 03:42 PM~11894501
> *From now on don't say it unless you gonna show it. :0
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 09:43 AM~11891926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Beautifull Car


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

China Man's "Pick Ya Chin Up"









































































T.J.'s "Royalty"


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

i seem to be the only one wth a pic of Royalty with the top all the way up and down.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 07:06 PM~11896643
> *i seem to be the only one wth a pic of Royalty with the top all the way up and down.
> *


i see that maybe cuz u were the only one around lol


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 17 2008, 12:42 PM~11894501
> *From now on don't say it unless you gonna show it. :0
> *



:biggrin: *I will post pics when volumn 4 comes out! DEAL??? :biggrin: *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 04:03 PM~11896615
> *China Man's "Pick Ya Chin Up"
> 
> 
> ...


I HEARD IT STAYED IN VEGAS??? TRUE OR NOT TRUE???


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11894067
> *just wait till you see what they got up thier sleeves for next season!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HEY FUCKER SSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HIT ME WHEN YOU GET A MINUTE NO RUSH.......


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11900555
> *I HEARD IT STAYED IN VEGAS??? TRUE OR NOT TRUE???
> *


NO, MY CAPRICE CAME HOME WITH ME









































JUST A DIFFERENT YR. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 17 2008, 10:26 PM~11900748
> *NO, MY CAPRICE CAME HOME WITH ME
> JUST A DIFFERENT YR. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!! :0

Yo but C-Man, im disappointed at you... why didn't you lock the Caprice up higher once you set up man!? That thing gots a dope lock up you shoulda flossed on em' real good!
I love how you did the supports too, real clean like some stock ish. You gotta do my 79 homie. And no, no dancing, just hops


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

isint there a place thatmakes those 90'd caddy moldings? so we dont have to hunt down a caddy just to ge them? I think its in texas? anybody know anything? and how hard is it to mount them on a caprice :cheesy: ?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 04:03 PM~11896615
> *China Man's "Pick Ya Chin Up"
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CHINA MAN I LOVE THE COLOR ON DA BOX BITCH IS GORGEOUS BIP UPS TO "PICK YA CHIN UP" 1 CLEAN AZZ 2 DOOR BOX :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 18 2008, 07:28 AM~11902325
> *DAMN CHINA MAN I LOVE THE COLOR ON DA BOX BITCH IS GORGEOUS BIP UPS TO "PICK YA CHIN UP" 1 CLEAN AZZ 2 DOOR BOX :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


THX HOMIE, THE BIG M GOTTA KEEP IT FRESH ALWAYS, REAL LOWRIDIN  MY RAG WILL EVEN BETTER  


> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 17 2008, 11:20 PM~11901159
> *:0 BALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!! :0
> 
> Yo but C-Man, im disappointed at you... why didn't you lock the Caprice up higher once you set up man!?  That thing gots a dope lock up you shoulda flossed on em' real good!
> ...


I WANTED TO LEAVE A LIL SOMETHING FOR THE NEW OWNER TO SHOW OFF :biggrin: JUST LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN GET IT CRACCIN  IF YOU LIKE THE BOX THEN I THINK YOUR GONNA LOVE THE NEW RAG


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11902498
> *THX HOMIE, THE BIG M GOTTA KEEP IT FRESH ALWAYS, REAL LOWRIDIN  MY RAG WILL EVEN BETTER
> 
> I WANTED TO LEAVE A LIL SOMETHING FOR THE NEW OWNER TO SHOW OFF :biggrin: JUST LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN GET IT CRACCIN  IF YOU LIKE THE BOX THEN I THINK YOUR GONNA LOVE THE NEW RAG
> *


BABABABABABABABAAAAAAALLEEEEEEER!!!!
   :nicoderm: "ILL HOLLAAA!"


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Oct 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11902498
> *THX HOMIE, THE BIG M GOTTA KEEP IT FRESH ALWAYS, REAL LOWRIDIN  MY RAG WILL EVEN BETTER
> 
> I WANTED TO LEAVE A LIL SOMETHING FOR THE NEW OWNER TO SHOW OFF :biggrin: JUST LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN GET IT CRACCIN  IF YOU LIKE THE BOX THEN I THINK YOUR GONNA LOVE THE NEW RAG
> *



:0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

I WANTED TO LEAVE A LIL SOMETHING FOR THE NEW OWNER TO SHOW OFF :biggrin: JUST LET ME KNOW AND WE CAN GET IT CRACCIN  IF YOU LIKE THE BOX THEN I THINK YOUR GONNA LOVE THE NEW RAG 
[/quote]


did these get traded :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was Bored 2day thought ill wash my whip


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Oct 19 2008, 04:35 PM~11911237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hopw to get mine lookin lika dat 1 day! :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:58 PM~11910540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: That car is surrounded by Vegas palm trees now :cheesy: Nice Meeting you, Chinaman


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 03:18 AM~11901944
> *isint there a place thatmakes those 90'd caddy moldings? so we dont have to hunt down a caddy just to ge them? I think its in texas? anybody know anything? and how hard is it to mount them on a caprice :cheesy: ?
> *



 anybody know?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Oct 19 2008, 11:30 PM~11915129
> *:thumbsup: That car is surrounded by Vegas palm trees now  :cheesy:  Nice Meeting you, Chinaman
> *



so they did get traded?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:58 PM~11910540
> *
> 
> 
> ...





I dont know man.....they both clean, if I had either one I'd keep it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2008, 06:39 PM~11898099
> *:biggrin: I will post pics when volumn 4 comes out! DEAL??? :biggrin:
> *


Dammit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2008, 06:59 PM~11886801
> *in the first pics it look like they did
> *


I meant more straight down the car to prevent it from doing this ^

you know to prevent a gap on the door jams and prevent the body from twisting or bending.


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 5 2008, 09:33 AM~11782620
> *:cheesy: found these in the caprice fest...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks for the love homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

i kno its not a box but its real clean
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/885602822.html


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

this topic has been dead lately


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 23 2008, 04:15 PM~11955225
> *this topic has been dead lately
> *



 :loco:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 23 2008, 10:14 PM~11956843
> *  :loco:
> *



:tongue:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Oct 23 2008, 04:15 PM~11955225
> *this topic has been dead lately
> *


*SORRY HOMIE WE KILLT IT :biggrin: I CAN SAY I DID GIVE WARNING......*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11958469
> *SORRY HOMIE WE KILLT IT :biggrin: I CAN SAY I DID GIVE WARNING......
> *


with what ?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11958469
> *SORRY HOMIE WE KILLT IT :biggrin: I CAN SAY I DID GIVE WARNING......
> *


lol smooth come back haha


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Oct 21 2008, 08:42 AM~11928140
> *i kno its not a box but its real clean
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/885602822.html
> *


pretty sexy but a dumb price for sure! :uh:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 24 2008, 12:31 AM~11958469
> *SORRY HOMIE WE KILLT IT :biggrin: I CAN SAY I DID GIVE WARNING......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

I need help with the caddy mouldings. I have all the mouldings but am not sure about the stainless at the bottom. How are guys moulding these. you cant just cut them to size. Any help would be great!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 23 2008, 10:03 PM~11958808
> *with what ?
> *


YOU MUST HAVE MISSED THE SUPER SHOW!!! JUST IN CASE YOU DID THAT CONV CAPRICE CALLED......................................................................... *ROYALTY*


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 24 2008, 10:18 AM~11962984
> *YOU MUST HAVE MISSED THE SUPER SHOW!!! JUST IN CASE YOU DID THAT CONV CAPRICE CALLED......................................................................... ROYALTY
> *


the one with dirty capret display, the only thing that killed was the dirt devil vaccum at the end of the day...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Oct 25 2008, 08:51 PM~11973430
> *the one with dirty capret display, the only thing that killed was the dirt devil vaccum at the end of the day...
> *


 :angry: w.t.f. KLEAN PATROL???? :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Oct 25 2008, 09:51 PM~11973430
> *the one with dirty capret display, the only thing that killed was the dirt devil vaccum at the end of the day...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah, without the right display, that car is just like all the other 2 door boxes


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 24 2008, 11:18 AM~11962984
> *YOU MUST HAVE MISSED THE SUPER SHOW!!! JUST IN CASE YOU DID THAT CONV CAPRICE CALLED......................................................................... ROYALTY
> *


the red rag it's alright but not enough to shut down the competition in caprice's  
but homie that built it had the right idea , i know this is not the only rag caprice he is going to build & the next should be better .:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

the red rag is clean but i'm not feeling that windsheild frame with the black rubber moulding. nice ride though :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 26 2008, 02:30 AM~11974775
> *the red rag is clean but i'm not feeling that windsheild frame with the black rubber moulding. nice ride though :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

*WE HAVE HAD BOXES ON LOCK SINCE 97..........CLEAN CARPET ON NOT<<<STEP YOUR GAME UP HATERS*


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

"97"


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11977997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wonder why they didnt do the whole caddy upgrade? i think it woulda looked good with the panels,dash.etc..


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11977997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chrysler grill or just symbol?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

IF DIRTY CARPET AND WINDOW RUBBER IS THE ONLY THING YOU CAN SAY BAD THEN WE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT :0 ..............OH YA THIS IS ONLY THE START WE WILL BE BUSTING HEADS WITH THESE BOXES FOR YEARS TO COME AND LIKE THE HOMIE SAID SINCE 97 WE HAD A LOCK IN THE BOX DEPT SO STEP YOUR GAME UP OR STAND TO THE SIDE EITHER WAY WE WILL BE PARKED ON THE DANCE FLOOR GETTING MUCH LOVE!!!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Oct 25 2008, 09:11 PM~11973547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yeah, without the right display, that car is just like all the other 2 door boxes
> *


HOMIE WE WAS PUTTING PARTS ON THE CAR AT THE SHOW..........LOTS OF SLEEPLESS NIGHTS THE WEEK PRIOR SO DISPLAY WAS THE LAST OF OUT WORRIES BUT DONT WORRY IF IT IS NOT SOLD BY THE NEXT SHOW THE DISPLAY WILL BE LIKE THE REST OF THE CAR...........SETTING THE BAR.....


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

[/quote]the one with dirty capret display, the only thing that killed was the dirt devil vaccum at the end of the day... [/quote]

DONT TRIP JUST ANOTHER HATER LOGGED IN UNDER SOME BUNK AS NAME SO THEY CAN HATE IN COG ***** INSTEAD OF SPEAKING THEIR MIND LIKE A REAL MAN WOULD................. :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Oct 25 2008, 08:51 PM~11973430
> *the one with dirty capret display, the only thing that killed was the dirt devil vaccum at the end of the day...
> *


I SEE YOU RICKY BOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Yea im here just wondering Who this Skitle belonged too?



> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Oct 30 2008, 11:42 AM~12016058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 30 2008, 09:41 PM~12022115
> *Yea im here just wondering Who this Skitle belonged too?
> *


OLD SCHOOL MEMBER BUFF DRE..........OTHER WISE KNOWN AS --Y DRE :biggrin:
WHAT THE MATTER RICKY YOU NO LIKE SKITTLES????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

No only m&m's


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 26 2008, 01:45 AM~11974618
> *the red rag it's alright but not enough to shut down the competition in caprice's
> but homie that built it had the right idea , i know this is not the only rag caprice he is going to build & the next should be better .:thumbsup:
> *


good shit tj i think yo shit tight ass fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u already know motherfuckers gotta hate


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 30 2008, 10:05 PM~12022386
> *good shit tj i think yo shit tight ass fuck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: u already know motherfuckers gotta hate
> *


WHAT UP CHARLEE WAY WHEN YOU GONNA BE IN TOWN HOLMES????


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 30 2008, 11:08 PM~12022414
> *WHAT UP CHARLEE WAY WHEN YOU GONNA BE IN TOWN HOLMES????
> *


next week lets see if u come out with us this time big dogg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NOT HATING ON THE RED RAG BUT WHY DOESN'T THE FRONT BUMPER RUBBER MATCH THE 87-90 ONE ON THE REAR BUMPER? WAS THE FRONT FENDER CADDY MOULDING ANGLED UP ON PURPOSE IN THE FRONT OR WAS THAT A FITMENT PROBLEM? US CAPRICE GUYS CAN SPOT THE SMALL BUT DETAIL THINGS. LIKE I SAID NOT HATING JUST CURIOUS!!


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 12:09 AM~12022865
> *NOT HATING ON THE RED RAG BUT WHY DOESN'T THE FRONT BUMPER RUBBER MATCH THE 87-90 ONE ON THE REAR BUMPER? WAS THE FRONT FENDER CADDY MOULDING ANGLED UP ON PURPOSE IN THE FRONT OR WAS THAT A FITMENT PROBLEM? US CAPRICE GUYS CAN SPOT THE SMALL BUT DETAIL THINGS. LIKE I SAID NOT HATING JUST CURIOUS!!
> *


cant expect thing to be perfect the first time around. sure there are a few things to point fingers at but its true what they said, these boys were there crankin bolts untill the show opened just to put it up for the rest of us to see. its a tough arena to debut a car in.... all still shots aside, we would all shit our pants to see this fucker cuttin through traffic.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 30 2008, 10:05 PM~12022386
> *good shit tj i think yo shit tight ass fuck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: u already know motherfuckers gotta hate
> *


at no time i said nothing wrong i gave tj credit for his work , so i don't think thats hating charlee


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 05:46 PM~11977997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GRILL HOT ASS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Oct 25 2008, 10:51 PM~11973430
> *the one with dirty capret display, the only thing that killed was the dirt devil vaccum at the end of the day...
> *


 :uh: DAMN TALK ABOUT THE CAR AND DIS ***** BRINGS UP THE DISPLAY..........DAMN ***** JUST CANT WIN 4 LUZ'N


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2008, 11:12 AM~12024686
> *:uh: DAMN TALK ABOUT THE CAR AND DIS ***** BRINGS UP THE DISPLAY..........DAMN ***** JUST CANT WIN 4 LUZ'N
> *


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 31 2008, 09:52 AM~12024506
> *at no time i said  nothing wrong i gave tj credit for his work , so i don't think thats hating charlee
> *


all that its all right bullshit sounds like hating to me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 31 2008, 11:43 AM~12024945
> *all that its all right bullshit sounds like hating to me
> *


X2


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 31 2008, 09:43 AM~12024945
> *all that its all right bullshit sounds like hating to me
> *


life is too short to hate


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

WHAT OBAMA CONTINUOUSLY VOTES TO KEEP IN ACT.
Induced Labor Abortions / Infanticide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYRpIf2F9NA&feature=related

OBVIOUS PROOF FROM THE WOLF'S OWN MOUTH HE IS NOT CHRISTIAN.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FCNKwHRCQM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep2u4xvYhjw

OBAMA'S COUSIN, RAILA ODINGA TERRORIST HE SUPPORTS TODAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b63bBCC2-yM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhYg6i7VfuE&feature=related

The Bible clearly says that in the last days, many people will have access to a lot of information and knowledge but they will be blind to the truth right in front of them and that will be their downfall! Too bad that they will take all of us who aren't blind to the truth, down with them!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ITS OK CUZ I'M SAVED AND I KNOW WHERE I'M GOING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 11:27 AM~12025815
> *ITS OK CUZ I'M SAVED AND I KNOW WHERE I'M GOING!!!!!!!!!
> *


AMEN BROTHER! Just remember, the Lord said we are to be prepared for whats to follow. A time of persecution is at our door step.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 30 2008, 11:09 PM~12022865
> *NOT HATING ON THE RED RAG BUT WHY DOESN'T THE FRONT BUMPER RUBBER MATCH THE 87-90 ONE ON THE REAR BUMPER? WAS THE FRONT FENDER CADDY MOULDING ANGLED UP ON PURPOSE IN THE FRONT OR WAS THAT A FITMENT PROBLEM? US CAPRICE GUYS CAN SPOT THE SMALL BUT DETAIL THINGS. LIKE I SAID NOT HATING JUST CURIOUS!!
> *


BUMPER RUBBER NOT MATCHING DIDNT NOTICE BUT IF YOU DID THAT'S COOL AND THE CADDY MOLDING WAS FIXED BEFORE THE SHOW ON SUNDAY JUST AN ADJUSTMENT OF THE CLIP AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE IF THAT'S THE TYPE OF SHIT YOU CLOWNS CAN PINPOINT TO CRY ABOUT THEN FUCK IT LET THE HATERS HATE BUT LIKE I ALSO SAID WHEN YOU SEE IT DIPIN THROUGH TRAFFIC OR FLY BY YOU ON THE FREEWAY AT 100 PLUS WHILE YOUR IN YOUR STOCK WHO RIDE REMEMBER THIS............*STEP YOUR GAME UP IF YOU WANT TO FUCK WITH THE ROYALS CC FROM VEGAS WHEN IT COMES TO THESE BOX CAPRICES*


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

X2 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

I dont give a shit. This box is niiice. Give it up to the Royals on the build, but most of all keeping it on the down low until showtime. Didnt this box used to be "I'm single"?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 31 2008, 10:40 AM~12025927
> *BUMPER RUBBER NOT MATCHING DIDNT NOTICE BUT IF YOU DID THAT'S COOL AND THE CADDY MOLDING WAS FIXED BEFORE THE SHOW ON SUNDAY JUST AN ADJUSTMENT OF THE CLIP AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE IF THAT'S THE TYPE OF SHIT YOU CLOWNS CAN PINPOINT TO CRY ABOUT THEN FUCK IT LET THE HATERS HATE BUT LIKE I ALSO SAID WHEN YOU SEE IT DIPIN THROUGH TRAFFIC OR FLY BY YOU ON THE FREEWAY AT 100 PLUS WHILE YOUR IN YOUR STOCK WHO RIDE REMEMBER THIS............STEP YOUR GAME UP IF YOU WANT TO FUCK WITH THE ROYALS CC FROM VEGAS WHEN IT COMES TO THESE BOX CAPRICES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

STILL ONE OF THE BADDEST CAPRICES EVER BUILT!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 04:02 PM~12028288
> *STILL ONE OF THE BADDEST CAPRICES EVER BUILT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


y? its just clean with a caddi kit. Cuz it was one of the 1st's?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Any pics of the T.P.I. in ROYALTY?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 31 2008, 04:04 PM~12028720
> *y? its just clean with a caddi kit. Cuz it was one of the 1st's?
> *


YUP!!! THERES SOME BETTER PICS OF IT WITH ITS SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE. JUST THE WHOLE IS CLEAN AS FUCK. I GOT THE JAPAN ISSUE ITS IN. SWITCHMAN HAD SOME BADASS CAPRICES WITH CADDI KITS BACK IN THE DAY TOO.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

royalty has been touched front to back..... complet cadi upgrade...rag....full wrap frame....tuned port injection...painted belly chrome undies ....car is on point right where it needs to be :0


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 05:21 PM~12028842
> *YUP!!! THERES SOME BETTER PICS OF IT WITH ITS SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE. JUST THE WHOLE IS CLEAN AS FUCK. I GOT THE JAPAN ISSUE ITS IN. SWITCHMAN HAD SOME BADASS CAPRICES WITH CADDI KITS BACK IN THE DAY TOO.
> *


 o cool. ya switch did.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 05:21 PM~12028842
> *YUP!!! THERES SOME BETTER PICS OF IT WITH ITS SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE. JUST THE WHOLE IS CLEAN AS FUCK. I GOT THE JAPAN ISSUE ITS IN. SWITCHMAN HAD SOME BADASS CAPRICES WITH CADDI KITS BACK IN THE DAY TOO.
> *


 o cool. ya switch did.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 04:02 PM~12028288
> *STILL ONE OF THE BADDEST CAPRICES EVER BUILT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ok,Ok we get it already co-signer you dont really like "OUR" rag its cool** now dont "YOU" have some "modles cars" to glue together or stick those little itty bitty plastic daytons on :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Oct 31 2008, 10:27 PM~12030350
> *Ok,Ok we get it already co-signer you dont really like "OUR" rag its cool** now dont "YOU" have some  "modles cars" to glue together or stick those little itty bitty plastic daytons on :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hahahahahahah you a cold cat but thats some funny shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11977997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is fucken BADASS!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

does anyone on here have a set or rear quarter window trim,im painting my car but need some fresh trim for her pm me if any of you have somthing :biggrin:


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

Bagged Caddy-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=

2 door caprice-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=250317294644

please send the links to anyone who may be interested!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Oct 31 2008, 08:27 PM~12030350
> *Ok,Ok we get it already co-signer you dont really like "OUR" rag its cool** now dont "YOU" have some  "modles cars" to glue together or stick those little itty bitty plastic daytons on :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


NAH HOMIE I NEVER SAID I DIDN'T LIKE THE RAG!! YOU GUYS ARE JUST ALL HURT BECAUSE WE HAD QUESTIONS AND OPINIONS!! THATS COOL THOUGH. YOU GUYS TOOK IT ALL WRONG AND CLAIMED WE WERE HATING. FUCK IT, IT IS WHAT IT IS. OH YEAH I DO GOT MODELS TO BUILD YOUR RIGHT!! BUT THATS JUST A HOBBY :biggrin: BUT I DO GOT A RIDE :cheesy:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 1 2008, 11:10 PM~12037047
> *NAH HOMIE I NEVER SAID I DIDN'T LIKE THE RAG!! YOU GUYS ARE JUST ALL HURT BECAUSE WE HAD QUESTIONS AND OPINIONS!! THATS COOL THOUGH. YOU GUYS TOOK IT ALL WRONG AND CLAIMED WE WERE HATING. FUCK IT, IT IS WHAT IT IS. OH YEAH I DO GOT MODELS TO BUILD YOUR RIGHT!! BUT THATS JUST A HOBBY  :biggrin:  BUT I DO GOT A RIDE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NOBODY IS HURT HOMIE DONT GET IT TWISTED...............QUESTIONS AND OPINIONS ARE GOOD NO PROBLEM WITH THAT BUT WHEN YOU START NIT PICKING ABOUT LITTLE PEDDY SHIT LIKE BUMPER RUBBERS AND DIRTY CARPET THAT IS HATE...... BY THE WAY YOUR CAR IS CLEAN KEEP UP THE HARD WORK!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 1 2008, 11:05 PM~12037318
> *NOBODY IS HURT HOMIE DONT GET IT TWISTED...............QUESTIONS AND OPINIONS ARE GOOD NO PROBLEM WITH THAT BUT WHEN YOU START NIT PICKING ABOUT LITTLE PEDDY SHIT LIKE BUMPER RUBBERS AND DIRTY CARPET THAT IS HATE...... BY THE WAY YOUR CAR IS CLEAN KEEP UP THE HARD WORK!!!
> *


I HEAR YA HOMIE!! NO HARD FEELINGS!! :biggrin: DIDN'T MEAN TO OFFEND ANYBODY OR DISRESPECT YOUR CLUB!! THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Oct 31 2008, 09:27 PM~12030350
> *Ok,Ok we get it already co-signer you dont really like "OUR" rag its cool** now dont "YOU" have some  "modles cars" to glue together or stick those little itty bitty plastic daytons on :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 ouch, someone got butthurt, nah homie I don't think it's like that, just people voicing out there opinions, know what I mean????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 31 2008, 11:40 AM~12025927
> *BUMPER RUBBER NOT MATCHING DIDNT NOTICE BUT IF YOU DID THAT'S COOL AND THE CADDY MOLDING WAS FIXED BEFORE THE SHOW ON SUNDAY JUST AN ADJUSTMENT OF THE CLIP AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE IF THAT'S THE TYPE OF SHIT YOU CLOWNS CAN PINPOINT TO CRY ABOUT THEN FUCK IT LET THE HATERS HATE BUT LIKE I ALSO SAID WHEN YOU SEE IT DIPIN THROUGH TRAFFIC OR FLY BY YOU ON THE FREEWAY AT 100 PLUS WHILE YOUR IN YOUR STOCK WHO RIDE REMEMBER THIS............STEP YOUR GAME UP IF YOU WANT TO FUCK WITH THE ROYALS CC FROM VEGAS WHEN IT COMES TO THESE BOX CAPRICES
> *


    :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Oct 25 2008, 08:51 PM~11973430
> *the one with dirty capret display, the only thing that killed was the dirt devil vaccum at the end of the day...
> *


  I guess I'mma be using linoleum for my display then, thay way I can mop&glo that muthafucka clean :biggrin: Care to bust a lil b-boy action on it after I wax it up?????


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 2 2008, 01:46 AM~12037548
> *I HEAR YA HOMIE!! NO HARD FEELINGS!! :biggrin:  DIDN'T MEAN TO OFFEND ANYBODY OR DISRESPECT YOUR CLUB!!  THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S REAL NO HAR FEELINGS ON THIS END EITHER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 1 2008, 04:21 PM~12034642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FINALLY A CLASSIC


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2008, 12:51 PM~12039457
> *:0 FINALLY A CLASSIC IN THE WRONG TOPIC   :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 2 2008, 01:47 PM~12039776
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 OWE FOKKK I DIDNT SEE THIS IS THE 84 BOX CAPRICE AND UP FEST  MY BAD


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 2 2008, 01:57 PM~12039852
> *:0 OWE FOKKK I DIDNT SEE THIS IS THE 84 BOX CAPRICE AND UP FEST  MY BAD
> *


  IT'S NOT :biggrin:


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

heres my daily driver


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> my opinion thee baddest caprice out right now!
> :thumbsup: royals got it on lock!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 1 2008, 11:10 PM~12037047
> *NAH HOMIE I NEVER SAID I DIDN'T LIKE THE RAG!! YOU GUYS ARE JUST ALL HURT BECAUSE WE HAD QUESTIONS AND OPINIONS!! THATS COOL THOUGH. YOU GUYS TOOK IT ALL WRONG AND CLAIMED WE WERE HATING. FUCK IT, IT IS WHAT IT IS. OH YEAH I DO GOT MODELS TO BUILD YOUR RIGHT!! BUT THATS JUST A HOBBY  :biggrin:  BUT I DO GOT A RIDE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



I love this color homie!!! :biggrin:  Nice!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Nov 1 2008, 12:07 PM~12033284
> *does anyone on here have a set or rear quarter window trim,im painting my car but need some fresh trim for her pm me if any of you have somthing :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

JAPAN RIDE :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTFT :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i got a little some'n for this topic coming shortly

anyways, greats pics ya keeping this topic hot


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 7 2008, 05:21 PM~12093457
> *i got a little some'n for this topic coming shortly
> 
> anyways, greats pics ya keeping this topic hot
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: 

coming out real soon


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 7 2008, 07:55 PM~12094767
> *:biggrin:
> 
> coming out real soon
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> :0 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

*4 SALE :biggrin: 
86 CHEVY CAPRICE HEADER PANEL*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440790


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

homies ride....


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440817


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 04:46 PM~11977997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man this joint need caddy mouldings & rockers bee off the hook " CADIPRICE"


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 10 2008, 07:04 PM~12116644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badd assssssssss


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY RIDE


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 5 2008, 10:27 PM~12077063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 10 2008, 06:04 PM~12116644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

"THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS BAD AZZ''!!!!!!IS IT A LIFESTYLE CAR???


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 12 2008, 01:27 AM~12133156
> *"THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS BAD AZZ''!!!!!!IS IT A LIFESTYLE CAR???
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: not with that right front tire like that, but the mofo is bangin


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 10 2008, 08:04 PM~12116644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 12 2008, 08:01 AM~12133840
> *:uh: not with that right front tire like that, but the mofo is bangin
> *


front tire got 2 go ,but the mofo is bangin :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Nov 10 2008, 09:33 PM~12119723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS WHAT IM TALALALAMBOUTTT!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 12 2008, 02:27 AM~12133156
> *"THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS BAD AZZ''!!!!!!IS IT A LIFESTYLE CAR???
> 
> 
> ...


NO THAT IS NOT A LIFESTYLE CAR


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

anyone got 86 landau trim for sale


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 12 2008, 07:51 PM~12140001
> *NO THAT IS NOT A LIFESTYLE CAR
> *


IS IT URS??


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 13 2008, 02:27 AM~12143164
> *IS IT URS??
> *



Its owned by CORE, out of GOODTIMES Milwaukee. It's currently undergoing a full Caddy interior conversion, black repaint, and yes, new tires!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 12 2008, 02:27 AM~12133156
> *"THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS BAD AZZ''!!!!!!IS IT A LIFESTYLE CAR???
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 04:02 PM~12028288
> *STILL ONE OF THE BADDEST CAPRICES EVER BUILT!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 13 2008, 03:27 AM~12143164
> *IS IT URS??
> *


AT ONE TIME IT WAS FOR SALE FOR 5500...... WOULD HAVE BEEN MINE BUT COULDNT FIT THE SHIPPING BILL


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

heres my 81 it aint shit right now,tryin to pick away at it and get her on the road









does anyone have any of these by chance








if so i might be able to throw these in the deal


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Nov 13 2008, 05:45 PM~12149291
> *heres my 81 it aint shit right now,tryin to pick away at it and get her on the road does anyone have any of these by chance
> 
> 
> ...


good luck


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 13 2008, 01:27 AM~12143164
> *IS IT URS??
> *


NEGATIVE CAPITAN, NOT MINE


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 13 2008, 06:38 PM~12149747
> *good luck
> *


 :angry:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 12 2008, 07:15 PM~12139628
> *:biggrin: THATS WHAT IM TALALALAMBOUTTT!!!!!
> *


Thanks for the props bro for a second I thought my caprice was too old for this! LOL :nicoderm:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt !


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> heres my 81 it aint shit right now,tryin to pick away at it and get her on the road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

[/quote]
Are these for Sale??


----------



## BigMatt713 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Oct 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11914472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That lean homie!!! Looks clean!!!!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 16 2008, 04:41 PM~12173534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics??


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 16 2008, 09:42 PM~12176164
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 16 2008, 10:24 PM~12176775
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 16 2008, 09:24 PM~12176775
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS THE TEQUILA NEGRA BEFORE THE NEGRA :biggrin: , THE HOMIE CHITO FROM THE DFW MAJESTICS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 16 2008, 09:05 PM~12175673
> *any more pics??
> *


YEA GO HERE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284553


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

REAL NICE CAPRICES CANT EVEN QUOTE ON PICS THEY ALL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 17 2008, 04:14 AM~12177951
> *REAL NICE CAPRICES CANT EVEN QUOTE ON PICS THEY ALL NICE :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: VERY TRUE, SOME REAL NICE CAPRICES OUT THERE


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 16 2008, 09:42 PM~12176164
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Nov 17 2008, 07:26 PM~12185024
> *Sweet!
> *


Thx


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 16 2008, 09:24 PM~12176775
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Anyone know where to get the bumper impact strips for a '86-'90?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 16 2008, 08:42 PM~12176164
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 17 2008, 09:08 PM~12186251
> *:thumbsup: NICE AND CLEAN
> *


Thx for the props


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Nov 17 2008, 09:06 PM~12186233
> *Anyone know where to get the bumper impact strips for a '86-'90?
> *


E-BAY


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 18 2008, 05:14 AM~12187590
> *E-BAY
> *


if you happen to see some on there post up a link :biggrin: 

I haven't had any luck finding them on there


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 16 2008, 11:42 PM~12176164
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn thats a clean 2dr box!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ERIC THAT SHIT CAME OUT FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! YOU GONNA DO ANY LEAF OR STRIPING? ALSO HOMIE WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU BUST A BALL JOINT? HOW ARE YOU GOING TO REPLACE IT? LOOKS LIKE THEY COVERED IT UP? CURIOUS!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 12:32 AM~12188214
> *Damn thats a clean 2dr box!
> *



thx, still got much more to do


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 18 2008, 11:43 AM~12191116
> *ERIC THAT SHIT CAME OUT FUCKIN CLEAN!!!! YOU GONNA DO ANY LEAF OR STRIPING? ALSO HOMIE WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU BUST A BALL JOINT? HOW ARE YOU GOING TO REPLACE IT? LOOKS LIKE THEY COVERED IT UP? CURIOUS!!
> *


Got an appt with the striper after thanksgiving for leafing and strip. As for breaking a ball joint I have unbreakables. If i do break one then have to get a new set of arms.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 18 2008, 12:32 AM~12188214
> *Damn thats a clean 2dr box!
> *



THX MAN STILL GOT A LOT TO DO


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Nov 17 2008, 10:06 PM~12186233
> *Anyone know where to get the bumper impact strips for a '86-'90?
> *


CLASSIC INDUSTRIES.COM


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## sticky (Jul 2, 2005)

i also have it for sale in orland


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

some sexy booty boxes 4sho!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Nov 18 2008, 09:51 PM~12197155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better in person


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Are these for Sale??
[/quote]
find me some clean 1/4 window trim and ill mail them to you for your finders fee :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 5 2008, 10:27 PM~12077063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, THATS MY CAR :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 20 2008, 04:13 PM~12213095
> *HEY, THATS MY CAR :cheesy:
> *


which one bro, the white one????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 21 2008, 02:40 PM~12222869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno: I don't understand why so many pieces????


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Nov 21 2008, 02:40 PM~12222869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope im wrong but twicking is a mutha fo. thats the only logical explanation. but WHY?????


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 21 2008, 05:25 PM~12224180
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :dunno: I don't understand why so many pieces????
> *


for chrome heres a link to my topic I just started
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443099


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 21 2008, 12:40 AM~12214393
> *which one bro, the white one????
> *


mine is in there too :biggrin:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

do any one kno where to find the back side window trim for my 85


----------



## Diamond Gurl (Aug 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 the real deal comin' throuuuuuugh


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2008, 08:47 PM~12238766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!!!and gots the top vinyl t'boot!


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

any advice on fixxing quarter panel damage on a 86 two-door? :cheesy: I found one cheap but it needs a pass' door and qtr fixing... hno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Nov 13 2008, 02:57 AM~12143230
> *Its owned by CORE, out of GOODTIMES Milwaukee. It's currently undergoing a full Caddy interior conversion, black repaint, and yes, new tires!
> *


:thumbsup: 
:biggrin: 








this is a little what the interior will look like


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTT WATS THIS TOPIC DOIN ON 6TH PAGE :twak:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 28 2008, 12:09 PM~12281775
> *TTT WATS THIS TOPIC DOIN ON 6TH PAGE :twak:
> *


???MARINIATING????


J/K 
T
T
T
FOR THE BOX CAPRICES, POST MORE PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Any one got some Landua moldings i really just nee the front tops that go on the front clip.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 28 2008, 06:58 PM~12284066
> *Any one got some Landua moldings i really just nee the front tops that go on the front clip.
> *


I have a pair $75 shipped


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ANY ONE GOT REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR 86 2DOOR.lITTLE ONES ON THE SIDE OF THE BUMPERS IN THE REAR. AND A 87 FRONT CLIP COMPLETE. IF SO HOW MUCH$$$


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Dec 1 2008, 11:43 AM~12302068
> *ANY ONE GOT REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR 86 2DOOR.lITTLE ONES ON THE SIDE OF THE BUMPERS IN THE REAR. AND A 87 FRONT CLIP COMPLETE. IF SO HOW MUCH$$$
> *


Nice pic in your avatar Big Gizmoe......looks familiar......
























that was a great show ...streetlow in Monterey....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 1 2008, 10:49 PM~12308991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn James is that your ride? its sweet ....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 30 2008, 10:49 PM~12299336
> *I have a pair $75 shipped
> *











top ones


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Dec 1 2008, 10:50 PM~12309009
> *damn James is that your ride? its sweet ....
> *


i wish that 7 was in the fleet but nope  just came accross it...love them 66-68 caprices


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 1 2008, 11:51 PM~12309022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Dec 1 2008, 10:44 PM~12308935
> *Nice pic in your avatar Big Gizmoe......looks familiar......
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT CLEAN RIDE HAD ONE JUST LIKE IT...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: FOR THOSE WHO NEED TO KNOW !!!!!BUT KEEP IT ON THE LOW :biggrin:  CLASSIC INDUSTRIES HAS THEM HEADLIGHTS 

http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?pa...~Z5Z5Z50000136f


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 09:20 PM~12328089
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 10:20 PM~12328089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Dec 1 2008, 12:43 PM~12302068
> *ANY ONE GOT REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR 86 2DOOR.lITTLE ONES ON THE SIDE OF THE BUMPERS IN THE REAR. AND A 87 FRONT CLIP COMPLETE. IF SO HOW MUCH$$$
> *


pm sent


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Dec 4 2008, 01:31 AM~12328222
> *:0
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

YO CHRIS WHAT BLUE IS THAT HOMMIE I LIKES


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 10:20 PM~12328089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 26 2008, 08:02 PM~12267507
> *:thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

on 22's :dunno:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Dec 4 2008, 03:23 PM~12334945
> *on 22's :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is clean tho


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 07:20 PM~12328089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 4 2008, 05:22 PM~12334447
> *YO CHRIS WHAT BLUE IS THAT HOMMIE I LIKES
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have no idea... we just picked a color out of the book at the shop and went with it


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 5 2008, 10:37 PM~12350133
> *I actually have no idea... we just picked a color out of the book at the shop and went with it
> *


oh come on you where using my kids crayons and you liked the blue one :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Dec 6 2008, 03:51 AM~12350269
> *oh  come on you where using my kids crayons and you liked the blue one  :biggrin:
> *


atleast i was keeping it within the lines unlike you


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 6 2008, 12:37 AM~12350133
> *I actually have no idea... we just picked a color out of the book at the shop and went with it
> *



OH OK I SEE LOOKS GOOD THO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 15 2004, 11:15 PM~2416221
> *
> *


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 4 2008, 11:22 AM~12334447
> *YO CHRIS WHAT BLUE IS THAT HOMMIE I LIKES
> 
> 
> ...


IM PROUD TO SAY THAT VEGAS HAS JUST GAVE BIRTH TO ANOTHER 86 2DR BOX RAAAAGGGGG WIT THE STOCK CHROME AROUND THE FRONT WINDSHEILD!!!!!!HI HATERS........... :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: .....


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 7 2008, 10:27 PM~12365147
> *IM PROUD TO SAY THAT VEGAS HAS JUST GAVE BIRTH TO ANOTHER 86 2DR BOX RAAAAGGGGG WIT THE STOCK CHROME AROUND THE FRONT WINDSHEILD!!!!!!HI HATERS...........  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: .....
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Dec 4 2008, 12:24 PM~12334462
> *I love it!
> *


will be done for 09 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 10 2008, 09:04 PM~12116644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SMOKES IS THAT PRETTY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 20 2008, 06:40 PM~12214393
> *which one bro, the white one????
> *


YESS SIR THE WHITE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 8 2008, 02:18 AM~12365577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car is nice as hell


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 8 2008, 12:45 PM~12368849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Dec 8 2008, 01:01 PM~12368977
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no thats not mine , i took the pics from another topic


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 7 2008, 10:27 PM~12365147
> *IM PROUD TO SAY THAT VEGAS HAS JUST GAVE BIRTH TO ANOTHER 86 2DR BOX RAAAAGGGGG WIT THE STOCK CHROME AROUND THE FRONT WINDSHEILD!!!!!!HI HATERS...........  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: .....
> *


TAKE IT EASY ON THESE GUYS SKRILLA :biggrin: ......THEY ARE JUST STARTING TO RECOVER FROM THE FIRST ONE :0 :0 :0 ........IT WAS REAL QUIET IN THIS TOPIC FOR ABOUT A MONTH AFTER THE SUPER SHOW....... :biggrin: :biggrin: ............SHOULD WE SHOW THEM SOME PICS OR MAKE THEM WAIT???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 26 2008, 09:02 PM~12267507
> *:thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


out cold


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 7 2008, 10:27 PM~12365147
> *IM PROUD TO SAY THAT VEGAS HAS JUST GAVE BIRTH TO ANOTHER 86 2DR BOX RAAAAGGGGG WIT THE STOCK CHROME AROUND THE FRONT WINDSHEILD!!!!!!HI HATERS...........  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: .....
> *


 :cheesy:    

BUT.......


LIKE EVERYTHING ON HERE, PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 8 2008, 08:08 PM~12373351
> *TAKE IT EASY ON THESE GUYS SKRILLA :biggrin: ......THEY ARE JUST STARTING TO RECOVER FROM THE FIRST ONE :0  :0  :0 ........IT WAS REAL QUIET IN THIS TOPIC FOR ABOUT A MONTH AFTER THE SUPER SHOW....... :biggrin:  :biggrin: ............SHOULD WE SHOW THEM SOME PICS OR MAKE THEM WAIT???? :0  :0  :0
> *



YOU KNOW THE RULES....


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 3 2008, 07:20 PM~12328089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

The many faces of  The Scarface Box


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 8 2008, 08:26 PM~12373571
> *:cheesy:
> 
> BUT.......
> ...


LET ME SHOW THE HOMIE HOW TO POST PICS THEN.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



























:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 LOL


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 8 2008, 08:26 PM~12373571
> *:cheesy:
> 
> watttttttttt u got me fucked up boy</span>........... post up on these fools im bout to take it to the hole!!!!!!!!!!!friday night u will get n eye full all the pics u need :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: hi haters u see me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 7 2008, 09:27 PM~12365147
> *IM PROUD TO SAY THAT VEGAS HAS JUST GAVE BIRTH TO ANOTHER 86 2DR BOX RAAAAGGGGG WIT THE STOCK CHROME AROUND THE FRONT WINDSHEILD!!!!!!HI HATERS...........  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: .....
> *


well then sell me the red one :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

4 Members: BIG L.A, Chris, POPEYE4RMGT, *ROYALTYRAG*



*WUT UP TJ :wave: *


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Dec 9 2008, 01:06 AM~12374881
> *The many faces of  The Scarface Box
> 
> 
> ...


that car is old skool here in miami many different changes tho


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

some more of that box here in miami back in the days 2004


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12375259
> *watttttttttt u got me fucked up boy........... post up on these fools im bout to take it to the hole!!!!!!!!!!!friday night u will get n eye full all the pics u need  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak: hi haters u see me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET DEFENSIVE BIG SKRILL.............THAT IS JUST A LAY IT LOW EXPRESSION SO YOU WILL HURRY UP AND POST THE PICS......LOL...........DONT ANYBODY TAKE IT TO HEART MY BOY IS NEW TO THE LAY IT LOW LINGO SO HE THOUGHT YOU WAS TALKING SHIT!!!!


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 8 2008, 10:42 PM~12375379
> *4 Members: BIG L.A, Chris, POPEYE4RMGT, ROYALTYRAG
> WUT UP TJ :wave:
> *


wats up wit folks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 9 2008, 11:09 AM~12378994
> *DONT GET DEFENSIVE BIG SKRILL.............THAT IS JUST A LAY IT LOW EXPRESSION SO YOU WILL HURRY UP AND POST THE PICS......LOL...........DONT ANYBODY TAKE IT TO HEART MY BOY IS NEW TO THE LAY IT LOW LINGO SO HE THOUGHT YOU WAS TALKING SHIT!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 my bad none taken hi haters :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 8 2008, 10:36 PM~12375293
> *well then sell me the red one :biggrin:
> *


break bread holmes but dont start talkin chinese........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 8 2008, 10:33 PM~12375259
> *watttttttttt u got me fucked up boy........... post up on these fools im bout to take it to the hole!!!!!!!!!!!friday night u will get n eye full all the pics u need  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak: hi haters u see me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NEGATIVE, *****, YOU KNOW THE RULES.... NO HATIN' HERE, NOTHING BUT MAD PROPS BRO....BESIDES YOU KNOW THAT DAMN WELL, SHIT HOMIE I CONGRATULATED YOU IN VEGAS, RIGHT OR WRONG????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

$75 SHIPPED FOR THE 86-90 TIPS(TOP ONES)


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 9 2008, 10:06 PM~12385651
> *NEGATIVE, *****, YOU KNOW THE RULES.... NO HATIN' HERE, NOTHING BUT MAD PROPS BRO....BESIDES YOU KNOW THAT DAMN WELL, SHIT HOMIE I CONGRATULATED YOU IN VEGAS, RIGHT OR WRONG????
> *


my bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good lookin u right i b gone off that fire u got to forgive me for that one but yea u will see the pics friday night hno: hno: thats the lowest u will go for those tips :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 8 2008, 12:51 PM~12367431
> *this car is nice as hell
> *


Danny post pictures of your box PUSSY or get out of here :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 I SEE YALL TRING TO LET THIS TOPIC FALL TO THE BOTTOM OF THE LIST........PICS WILL BE POSTING MANYANA OF THE NEW RAG CAPRICE :biggrin: :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 13 2008, 01:21 AM~12418188
> *:biggrin:  :0 I SEE YALL TRING TO LET THIS TOPIC FALL TO THE BOTTOM OF THE LISTPlease do! That rag is sicc  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Dec 7 2008, 11:18 PM~12365577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM price please.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

t t t


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I had these from a project i was going to do.I dont need them.
1 is in great cond.the other side has a scuff on it.see pics.Make me a offer plus shipping.


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 12 2008, 11:22 PM~12418203
> *Please do! That rag is sicc  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


no not that rag theres another one................ :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 12 2008, 11:21 PM~12418188
> *:biggrin:  :0 I SEE YALL TRING TO LET THIS TOPIC FALL TO THE BOTTOM OF THE LIST........PICS WILL BE POSTING MANYANA OF THE NEW RAG CAPRICE :biggrin:  :0
> *


well get your ass over here so we can post these pics for the world ........pinky :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 13 2008, 08:51 PM~12423071
> *no not that rag theres another one................ :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


*OHHH SNAPS!!! MY BAD IM OUT THA LOOP!  *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Royalty lets see em homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12423652
> * troublesome gets his ass in gear this will b a big wheel car :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: hno: hno: wit the stock chome around the front window :biggrin:*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I gota chrome big daddy grill for a box chevy pm me if u interested


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 13 2008, 09:41 PM~12424090
> *oh yea ill post pics sun or whenever troublesome gets his ass in gear this will b a big wheel car  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  hno:  hno: wit the stock chome around the front window  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD CAPRICE FANS.....I HAVE HAD A SICK YOUNGSTER I WILL GO TO THAT FOOLS HOUSE 2MAROW SO WE CAN DEBUT THE NEW RIDE PICS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 14 2008, 09:10 PM~12430727
> *MY BAD CAPRICE FANS.....I HAVE HAD A SICK YOUNGSTER I WILL GO TO THAT FOOLS HOUSE 2MAROW SO WE CAN DEBUT THE NEW RIDE PICS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 14 2008, 09:10 PM~12430727
> *MY BAD CAPRICE FANS.....I HAVE HAD A SICK YOUNGSTER I WILL GO TO THAT FOOLS HOUSE 2MAROW SO WE CAN DEBUT THE NEW RIDE PICS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

WHERE THE PICS OF THE NEW RAG ?


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

vegas


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 15 2008, 08:40 PM~12440054
> *WHERE THE PICS OF THE NEW RAG ?
> *


ITS COMING HOLMES THE CARS DONE AT THE PAINT SHOP JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS IM NEW TO THIS CYBERSHIT WILL HAVE EM THIS WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 16 2008, 10:17 PM~12451657
> *ITS COMING HOLMES THE CARS DONE AT THE PAINT SHOP JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS IM NEW TO THIS CYBERSHIT WILL HAVE EM THIS WEEK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 16 2008, 10:17 PM~12451657
> *ITS COMING HOLMES THE CARS DONE AT THE PAINT SHOP JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS IM NEW TO THIS CYBERSHIT WILL HAVE EM THIS WEEK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What it dew holmes,I told you when you ready get at your boy & I would give you the run down on how to post.


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 17 2008, 08:38 PM~12460420
> *What it dew holmes,I told you when you ready get at your boy & I would give you the run down on how to post.
> *


MAN U HAVE TO COME TO THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: WAT U DOIN EATIN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

weres them pics? that red one you did was craaaaazy cant imagine how this one turned out  much props


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

1980 Landau Coming Soon..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

[img)>http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k182/13x7daily/caprices/DSC00259.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 17 2008, 10:04 PM~12461584
> *MAN U HAVE TO COME TO THE HOUSE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WAT U DOIN EATIN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I will be when I get to your house so you better get to the grocery store foo!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> [img)http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k182/13x7daily/caprices/DSC00259.jpg[/img]


[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Dec 18 2008, 12:15 PM~12466112
> *1980 Landau Coming Soon..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:    
need those windows???$100 for both plus shipping


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Dec 18 2008, 12:15 PM~12466112
> *1980 Landau Coming Soon..
> 
> 
> ...


i got yhose 25 windows get at me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: .......YOU BETTER BUY BOTH SETS.......THEM WINDOWS ARE HARD TO FIND


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

HERE GO A FEW TO SOOTHE THE MASSES.................LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

HEAR IS ONE BEFORE IT LEFT THE LAB....................ANYBODY INTERESTED IN ONE OF T SKRILLS KUSTOMS KONVERSIONS HIT ME UP...................................
*HI HATERS *:worship: :banghead: :wow:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 royals.......bout to be ragety


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2008, 03:55 PM~12477817
> *:0 royals.......bout to be ROYALS CC A LOWRIDER CC ONLY,,,, VEGAS BABY*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 19 2008, 09:51 PM~12479652
> *nope big wheel car actually its a one luv cc member car ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ROYALS CC A LOWRIDER CC ONLY,,,, VEGAS BABY
> *


das coo


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 18 2008, 09:21 PM~12471006
> *HEAR IS ONE BEFORE IT LEFT THE LAB....................ANYBODY INTERESTED IN ONE OF T SKRILLS KUSTOMS KONVERSIONS HIT ME UP...................................
> HI HATERS :worship:  :banghead:  :wow:
> 
> ...


how much for one


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2008, 03:55 PM~12477817
> *:0 royals.......bout to be ragety
> *


HOLD ON FOOL!!!!!!!! DO YOU KNOW WHO UR TALKING ABOUT????????? DON'T GET THE SHIT TWISTED!!!!!!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Dec 20 2008, 12:32 AM~12481607
> *HOLD ON FOOL!!!!!!!!  DO YOU KNOW WHO UR TALKING ABOUT????????? DON'T GET THE SHIT TWISTED!!!!!!!
> *


I THINK IT WAS A PLAY ON WORDS "RAGety" CALM DOWN DOO


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Dec 20 2008, 12:34 AM~12481624
> *I THINK IT WAS A PLAY ON WORDS "RAGety" CALM DOWN DOO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## jbanton (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks real nice! Whats the ticket on the conversion? :thumbsup:


----------



## bridah1 (May 2, 2007)

NICE WORK FOKES.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU GOT PICS OF THE LAC OR AM I ON THE WRONG TOPIC?


----------



## hazed_out (Apr 27, 2008)

anybody got pics of these cars with the caddy brougham dash in it


----------



## CoachTaylor (Dec 18, 2008)

OJ I think you are setting the tone as far as caprices go but dont forget who started the trend here in vegas in the early nineties with the candy paint and dominating car hops all over town. I have a pic of me winning the hop at the Silver Bowl in 95 in my profile. If you look close you can see big dave (rip) is the one measuring the sticks. You were there. Do you remember the caprice? It was also the first car in town to have the rear axle reinforced. I do want to give props though, TJs car is beautiful. And you know my boy Lyles car is pretty as well. I will have to come to a meeting with him so I can hang out like old times. Ive been getting the itch to build something myself. How have you been brotha?


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doodoobrownlv_@Dec 20 2008, 12:32 AM~12481607
> *HOLD ON FOOL!!!!!!!!  DO YOU KNOW WHO UR TALKING ABOUT????????? DON'T GET THE SHIT TWISTED!!!!!!!
> *


GEEEEEETEEEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bridah1_@Dec 20 2008, 10:50 PM~12486953
> *NICE WORK FOKES.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU GOT PICS OF THE LAC OR AM I ON THE WRONG TOPIC?
> *


NO PICS OF THAT YET ALMOST DONE AT THE INTERIOR SHOP RATHER WAIT TILL FINISH
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hazed_out_@Dec 21 2008, 01:53 AM~12488143
> *anybody got pics of these cars with the caddy brougham dash in it
> *


LOOK BACK IN OCT 10 OR SOMETHING IN THIS TOPIC


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 21 2008, 12:50 PM~12490081
> *NO PICS OF THAT YET ALMOST DONE AT THE INTERIOR SHOP RATHER WAIT TILL FINISH
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoachTaylor_@Dec 21 2008, 12:27 PM~12489971
> *OJ I think you are setting the tone as far as caprices go but dont forget who started the trend here in vegas in the early nineties with the candy paint and dominating car hops all over town.  I have a pic of me winning the hop at the Silver Bowl in 95 in my profile.  If you look close you can see big dave (rip) is the one measuring the sticks.  You were there.  Do you remember the caprice?  It was also the first car in town to have the rear axle reinforced.  I do want to give props though, TJs car is beautiful.  And you know my boy Lyles car is pretty as well.  I will have to come to a meeting with him so I can hang out like old times.  Ive been getting the itch to build something myself.  How have you been brotha?
> *


WHO R U :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CoachTaylor (Dec 18, 2008)

My name is Leonard.... I was in delegation car club in the early nineties. I know all of the old royals cats real well like dave(rip), oj, lyle, darren, milcc, etc. I had a candy apple red caprice that my buddy chico from m&m hydraulics lifted for me. I have been out of the scene for a while but have thought about building another caprice. I am a huge caprice fan and I'll be honest right now you have the cleanest one out there. You did a helluva job on that rag!


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

pics of my 86 swangin


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

shit thats the my 85 daily i messed up :0


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

this is the one i tried to post


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

got a 1987 landau box for sale


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoachTaylor_@Dec 21 2008, 01:34 PM~12490360
> *My name is Leonard.... I was in delegation car club in the early nineties.  I know all of the old royals cats real well like dave(rip), oj, lyle, darren, milcc, etc.  I had a candy apple red caprice that my buddy chico from m&m hydraulics lifted for me.  I have been out of the scene for a while but have thought about building another caprice.  I am a huge caprice fan and I'll be honest right now you have the cleanest one out there.  You did a helluva job on that rag!
> *


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoachTaylor_@Dec 21 2008, 01:34 PM~12490360
> *My name is Leonard.... I was in delegation car club in the early nineties.  I know all of the old royals cats real well like dave(rip), oj, lyle, darren, milcc, etc.  I had a candy apple red caprice that my buddy chico from m&m hydraulics lifted for me.  I have been out of the scene for a while but have thought about building another caprice.  I am a huge caprice fan and I'll be honest right now you have the cleanest one out there.  You did a helluva job on that rag!
> *


WHAT UP BIG LEN.....YOU SHOULD COME THROUGH SOME TIME IT WOULD BE FUN TO DO SOME OLD SCHOOL STORY TELLING..


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 22 2008, 12:12 AM~12496042
> *WHAT UP BIG LEN.....YOU SHOULD COME THROUGH SOME TIME IT WOULD BE FUN TO DO SOME OLD SCHOOL STORY TELLING..
> *


one eleven :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CoachTaylor (Dec 18, 2008)

I talked to Lyle yesterday and told him I would go with him probably this coming week or the one after. I cant beleive how much the game has changed since I left. Damn I feel old!!!!


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoachTaylor_@Dec 22 2008, 12:47 PM~12498464
> *I talked to Lyle yesterday and told him I would go with him probably this coming week or the one after.  I cant beleive how much the game has changed since I left.  Damn I feel old!!!!
> *


and still goofy!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 21 2008, 12:50 PM~12490081
> *NO PICS OF THAT YET ALMOST DONE AT THE INTERIOR SHOP RATHER WAIT TILL FINISH
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Is lazy legs doing that interior too?


----------



## CoachTaylor (Dec 18, 2008)

Darren whats up brotha? Im ready to drink beers like old times and you know the shit talking will start from hello like always! How have you been? Will you be there this weekend?


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoachTaylor_@Dec 22 2008, 11:08 PM~12504259
> *Darren whats up brotha?  Im ready to drink beers like old times and you know the shit talking will start from hello like always!  How have you been?  Will you be there this weekend?
> *


yesirrr brotha good to see back around!!! its been a while but we'll pick up from where left off....CLOWIN ALL DAY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 22 2008, 11:06 AM~12498177
> *one eleven :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: 
THERE WAS ONLY 3 OF THOSE BIG DAVE, SHORTY, AND THE JUICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 26 2008, 04:02 PM~12267507
> *:thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Dec 22 2008, 06:26 PM~12501969
> *Is lazy legs doing that interior too?
> *


yes siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 22 2008, 11:26 PM~12504952
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> THERE WAS ONLY 3 OF THOSE BIG DAVE, SHORTY, AND THE JUICE.... :biggrin:
> *


i know little buddy jus bs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 23 2008, 08:43 PM~12512134
> *i know little buddy jus bs :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KEEP THAT LITTLE BUDDY SHIT UP AND...................PUT ME DOWN I CAN WALK....................WHAT YOU MEAN........................... :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MIAMI*


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

another one of mine
:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Dec 25 2008, 12:29 PM~12524604
> *another one of mine
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Dec 25 2008, 12:29 PM~12524604
> *another one of mine
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



THIS IS ONE OF THE REASON I GOT MY 87 LANDAU.


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Dec 25 2008, 02:29 PM~12524604
> *another one of mine
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



nice!!


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Dec 25 2008, 02:29 PM~12524604
> *another one of mine
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Homies ride is clean heres some more pics


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:13 PM~12540371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: is this yours???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilzuess_@Dec 27 2008, 08:18 PM~12539806
> *http://i40.tinypic.com/2ikf4mo.jpg[/IMG sup 1980 price from the inland empire 909 cali
> [/b][/quote]
> [url=http://i40.tinypic.com/2ikf4mo.jpg]http://i40.tinypic.com/2ikf4mo.jpg[/url]
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 27 2008, 11:11 PM~12541480
> *:cheesy: is this yours???
> *



SIMON... :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:13 PM~12540371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks solid homie, keep us posted


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:13 PM~12540371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Dec 28 2008, 06:38 PM~12546385
> *looks solid homie, keep us posted
> *


ITS GOING TO TAKE A WHILE BEFORE I DO ANYTHING TO IT, BUT ILL KEEP U POSTED.


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 28 2008, 06:41 PM~12546413
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ORALE GRILLO LONG TIME NO CHAT HOMIE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, FatAzz, cali rydah, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, toons

SUP :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2008, 07:30 PM~12546854
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, FatAzz, cali rydah, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, toons
> 
> ...


what up neegah?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Dec 28 2008, 07:30 PM~12546850
> *ORALE GRILLO LONG TIME NO CHAT HOMIE.
> *


Hows everything going? How the Family?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Dec 28 2008, 09:09 AM~12543046
> *SIMON...  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: I offered you a tan interior one night in van nuys somewhere, that muthafucka is solid


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 28 2008, 07:57 PM~12547124
> *:cheesy: I offered you a tan interior one night in van nuys somewhere, that muthafucka is solid
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT CARNAL. I HAD A FEELING THAT YOU WHERE KING OF RIMZ.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Dec 28 2008, 08:58 PM~12547662
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT CARNAL. I HAD A FEELING THAT YOU WHERE KING OF RIMZ.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah bro, my name's Rod...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEJAVU61 (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoachTaylor_@Dec 22 2008, 10:47 AM~12498464
> *I talked to Lyle yesterday and told him I would go with him probably this coming week or the one after.  I cant beleive how much the game has changed since I left.  Damn I feel old!!!!
> *


Kinda like you were gonna go to the game with us? Last I heard Lisle said to ask your wife & you said you don't ask you tell her & that's that!!! Sorry to see you couldn't come to the game for some odd reason... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 28 2008, 10:08 PM~12547760
> *:biggrin: yeah bro, my name's Rod...
> *


nice to meet you rod :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 29 2008, 08:27 AM~12550319
> *nice  to  meet  you rod  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 29 2008, 09:49 AM~12550648
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> *


que pasa rod how you been bro


----------



## tzent (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 29 2008, 10:49 AM~12550648
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 30 2008, 03:50 PM~12562318
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 28 2008, 09:08 PM~12547760
> *:biggrin: yeah bro, my name's Rod...
> *


Q-VO ROD MY NAME RICKY...DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR 86?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@Jan 1 2009, 07:56 PM~12579822
> *Q-VO ROD MY NAME RICKY...DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR 86?
> *


just my 84


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Oct 15 2008, 01:12 AM~11866608
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


what it dew Tj. Nice :thumbsup: Can't wait to see bro's, Hopefully be able to come that way soon, ONE1LUV


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

80-87 Rear Qrt. Window Glass 4 Sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=450362


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

STILL WORKING ON MINE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 6 2009, 10:17 AM~12621277
> *STILL WORKING ON MINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 6 2009, 12:17 PM~12621277
> *STILL WORKING ON MINE
> 
> 
> ...



BOUT TIME YOU POST A PIC OF IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## sticky (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## sticky (Jul 2, 2005)

its for sale also


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 6 2009, 10:26 PM~12627037
> *BOUT TIME YOU POST A PIC OF IT....  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: shhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

PAGE 4 WTF


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

CHEVROLET CAPRICE BUYER'S COPY
*$15 SHIPPED*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

My daily o.g 87' box is for sale.


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12674679
> *My daily o.g 87' box is for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


$$how much$$$????


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

79 AERO FROM DEDICATED C.C. FLA


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONELOWSS_@Jan 13 2009, 11:57 PM~12693727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Davey (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

was up to my 2 door box chevy lovers hope you all are doing good


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONELOWSS_@Jan 13 2009, 04:57 PM~12693727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS FUCKER IS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONELOWSS_@Jan 13 2009, 03:57 PM~12693727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONELOWSS_@Jan 13 2009, 03:57 PM~12693727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

I almost can't belive is from florida :biggrin:


----------



## CoachTaylor (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEJAVU61_@Dec 28 2008, 10:26 PM~12549049
> *Kinda like you were gonna go to the game with us? Last I heard Lisle said to ask your wife & you said you don't ask you tell her & that's that!!!  Sorry to see you couldn't come to the game for some odd reason... :biggrin:
> *


How sick was that Findlay Prep game? At least you didnt argue who started the caprica era in LV! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

any 2 doors for sale in texas need a project


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 5 2009, 12:30 PM~12611465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir! That was one bad asz Priicee! Good seeing again you out there under that Cali sunshine bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Much love homie.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12674679
> *My daily o.g 87' box is for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


MORE INFO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

STILL GOT CHROME BIG DADDY GRILL FOR SALE NEED IT GONE ASAP!!!!!! HOLLA AT ME!!!!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONELOWSS_@Jan 13 2009, 02:57 PM~12693727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wuzzup DEDICATED C.C., this 79 is super clean. I have a 79 of my own. There's not to many caprice's with this body style that's fixed up, but when there fixed up it's a bigtime eye catcher. And it is, super clean


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

I APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE !!! WILL POST MORE PICS AS CHANGES HAPPEN.


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jan 18 2009, 01:57 AM~12738531
> *Wuzzup DEDICATED C.C., this 79 is super clean. I have a 79 of my own. There's not to many caprice's with this body style that's fixed up, but when there fixed up it's a bigtime eye catcher. And it is, super clean
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONELOWSS_@Jan 13 2009, 03:57 PM~12693727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

1969 caprice :0


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't for







get about me.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I need a rear bumper strip in good condition. Anyone with info or have one to sell, PM me :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONELOWSS_@Jan 13 2009, 05:57 PM~12693727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin much better than the last time I saw it brutha :thumbsup: just missing 1 thing


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

:biggrin: T-T-T


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jan 23 2009, 02:25 PM~12794325
> *:biggrin: T-T-T
> 
> 
> ...


wow homie, they didnt trip on you getting that done???


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 23 2009, 03:29 PM~12794965
> *wow homie, they didnt trip on you getting that done???
> *


its velcro :biggrin:


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

ITS NOT AN AUTHORIZED PATCH TO WEAR BUT, SURE - YOU CAN GET WHATEVER PATCH YOU WANT MADE :biggrin: 








:cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 17 2005, 05:07 PM~3287849
> *:cheesy:
> *


What are those rocker panel moldings off of?? Those aren't O.G. are they??


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 26 2009, 08:03 PM~12822809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA_@Jan 26 2009, 12:17 PM~12818528
> *ITS NOT AN AUTHORIZED PATCH TO WEAR BUT, SURE - YOU CAN GET WHATEVER PATCH YOU WANT MADE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAANG THATS TIIIIIIIIIIGHT! :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 26 2009, 08:03 PM~12822809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I SAID IT BEFO' AND IM SAYIN IT AGAIN... DAT SNITCH IS SEXXXXXXYY! :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 27 2009, 02:57 AM~12826648
> *I SAID IT BEFO' AND IM SAYIN IT AGAIN... DAT SNITCH IS SEXXXXXXYY! :0  :0  :0
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 2-PUMPER/LA FAMILIA (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 27 2009, 03:55 AM~12826645
> *DAAANG THATS TIIIIIIIIIIGHT!  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2009, 10:13 PM~12824732
> *What are those rocker panel moldings off of?? Those aren't O.G. are they??
> *


caddy panels


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WTB CLEAN DENT/SCRATCH FREE SET OF WHEEL WELL MOULDINGS!! ANYBODY HAVE ANY? I HEARD THE REPOPS SUCK!!


----------



## sykopat (Jan 30, 2009)

78, 35 000 km, just got it i add rims and thats it for now (winter is bad in canada !!!)... questions, e&g grill and 90 front clip fit on this ?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sykopat_@Jan 30 2009, 02:14 AM~12856708
> *78, 35 000 km, just got it i add rims and thats it for now (winter is bad in canada !!!)... questions, e&g grill and 90 front clip fit on this ?
> 
> 
> ...


i think 90 front u change fenders and doors..

the door gaps are crazy i seen on in LA who only did the fenders and header,it was fugly

i could be wrong.. 
but i dont think i am


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 27 2009, 02:57 AM~12826648
> *I SAID IT BEFO' AND IM SAYIN IT AGAIN... DAT SNITCH IS SEXXXXXXYY! :0  :0  :0
> :thumbsup:
> *



thx homie


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jan 27 2009, 12:04 AM~12825972
> *BAD ASS HOMIE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thx


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 31 2009, 07:19 PM~12869824
> *thx
> *


LOVE THAT COLOR. MY CAPRICE IS GOING SLIVER & BLUE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Page 6 :uh:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 26 2009, 10:03 PM~12822809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD HERE


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Will caddy coupe rocker mouldings fit the caprice coupes? Its easier to find those moldings than the caprice ones. Let me know??


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

NO MORE PICS?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 3 2009, 11:43 AM~12893529
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD HERE
> *


thx homie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 3 2009, 09:48 PM~12899660
> *Will caddy coupe rocker mouldings fit the caprice coupes? Its easier to find those moldings than the caprice ones. Let me know??
> *


I am quite sure they would, but might look wierd...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:
































:c







ool: uffin: :scrutinize: :420: :420: :420: hno: 
STREET LIFE


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 8 2009, 12:04 PM~12941849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN BAD!!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 8 2009, 03:04 PM~12941849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wowow thats gangster


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 9 2009, 08:43 PM~12954785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THE COLOR ON THE BOX :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

IT HAS FLAKES ALSO. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 9 2009, 06:43 PM~12954785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whst up lou


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

got two 90 mirrors 4 sale and the trim that goes on the 1/4 window will post pics soon


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 12 2009, 01:55 PM~12984740
> *got two 90 mirrors 4 sale and the trim that goes on the 1/4 window will post pics soon
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE YOU GOT THE TRIM AROUND THE QUARTER WINDOW ON A TWO DOOR LANDAU. IF SO ANY PICS . HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 90706..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 12 2009, 04:00 PM~12984784
> *WHATS UP  HOMIE YOU GOT THE TRIM AROUND THE QUARTER WINDOW ON A TWO DOOR LANDAU. IF SO ANY PICS . HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 90706..
> *


hommie the one i have is 4 a non landau top


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 9 2009, 06:37 PM~12955384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 8 2009, 01:04 PM~12941849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thank you to all the homies, for all the love on my CAPRICE.... :biggrin: CAPRICES is one of the cars that we need to keep in circulation. and not let them get extinct.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:" MAJESTICS"Cen,Cal


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 26 2009, 08:03 PM~12822809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car bro...have u seen mine, its all red u cant miss it holla... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 26 2009, 08:03 PM~12822809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u ever decide to sell it let me know.,.,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 26 2009, 11:03 PM~12822809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I gota get me a caprice :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WTB A CLEAN DENT & DEEP SCRATCH FREE SET OF WHEEL WELL MOULDINGS!!
ANYBODY HAVE A SET??? CHROMING ALL MY TRIM SO THAY DON'T HAVE TO SHINE, JUST BE CLEAN!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

My 85 Landau work in progress, going to update it to a 90 caprice euro


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 305
> STILL WORKING ON MINE
> [img_@~
> *http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/DANNY3054/lockedup.jpg[/img]
> *


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d120/DANNY3054/lockedup.jpg[/img]


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Can some body tel me how to take off my Landau top trim wit out breakin tha clips off


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Feb 13 2009, 06:54 AM~12991661
> *bad ass car bro...have u seen mine, its all red u cant miss it holla... :biggrin:
> *


Thx for the props. Your is looking really tight as well :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Feb 13 2009, 07:02 AM~12991691
> *u ever decide to sell it let me know.,.,.,. :biggrin:
> *


No problem will do. I will also be posting more pics soon with it pinstriped when it gets back home from getting the clear coat


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

little more work
:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Feb 15 2009, 08:42 PM~13012890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looks good homie!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

X2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 16 2009, 12:34 PM~13017057
> *:0  Looks good homie!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 26 2009, 08:03 PM~12822809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad as ride . love the color


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WTB ROCKER PANEL CLIPS!!! ANYBODY HAVE ANY? THEY LOOK LIKE "WISHBONES". I TOOK ALL MY ROCKERS OFF AND BROKE A FEW. THOSE BITCHES WERE WEATHERED AS FUCK! CRACKED EASY WITH LIGHT PRESSURE. SENDING ALL MOLDINGS TO THE CHROMER WED!!! GET READY HOMIES FOR THE MAKEOVER!!!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Feb 16 2009, 11:27 PM~13025419
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :420: :420:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 16 2009, 10:10 PM~13024372
> *bad as ride . love the color
> *


Thx homie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Feb 17 2009, 07:49 AM~13026929
> *:rant:  :rant:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 17 2009, 01:18 AM~13025320
> *WTB ROCKER PANEL CLIPS!!! ANYBODY HAVE ANY? THEY LOOK LIKE "WISHBONES". I TOOK ALL MY ROCKERS OFF AND BROKE A FEW. THOSE BITCHES WERE WEATHERED AS FUCK! CRACKED EASY WITH LIGHT PRESSURE. SENDING ALL MOLDINGS TO THE CHROMER WED!!! GET READY HOMIES FOR THE MAKEOVER!!!
> *



how many u looking for


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 18 2009, 10:37 AM~13038999
> *how many u looking for
> *


YOU CAN GET THEM AT CLASSIC INDUSTRIES IN HUNINGTON BEACH, CA.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

BACK ON 1ST PAGE


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 18 2009, 04:02 PM~13041610
> *BACK ON 1ST PAGE
> *


 :0


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a question? if i buy rockers panels for my car an my car been painted a couple times an it isn't anywhere to put the clips how hard will it be took put the panels on


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Feb 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13073737
> *I have a question? if i buy rockers panels for my car an my car been painted a couple times an it isn't anywhere to put the clips how hard will it be took put the panels on
> *


use flat head screws without the studs

the clips will stay without the suds..

place them in the corect area..


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

4 sale the chrome peace that goes on the 1/4 window from top of the glass to the bottom 

and 90 mirrors driver and passanger


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 23 2009, 03:41 PM~13087652
> *4 sale the chrome peace that goes on the 1/4 window from top of the glass to the bottom
> 
> and 90 mirrors driver and passanger
> *


pm me a pic


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 23 2009, 02:41 PM~13087652
> *4 sale the chrome peace that goes on the 1/4 window from top of the glass to the bottom
> 
> and 90 mirrors driver and passanger
> *


the trim is for both sides? pics and how much shipped? LMK :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

what year are the rag boxes? some serious shit! thangs look smooth as a muthalova. whats the conversion cost? can i get an amen... i mean PM. i'm in seattle and NOBODY got that shit. 1st one off the block, dropped the top cuz it was hot!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

this is what i got 4 sale pm me offers :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## blazin lo (Sep 21, 2008)

any1 got pics off the red 2dr box with fleetwood vinyl top


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone have to move the rear speakers from the OG placement due to the rear strokes hitting the speakers? I was told if I upgrade to 12" strokes in the back i'll have to move the speakers. True?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Feb 25 2009, 01:38 PM~13109446
> *Anyone have to move the rear speakers from the OG placement due to the rear strokes hitting the speakers? I was told if I upgrade to 12" strokes in the back i'll have to move the speakers. True?
> *


I HAD 2 MOVE MINE WIT 10S ON MY 4DR


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Feb 23 2009, 02:41 PM~13087652
> *4 sale the chrome peace that goes on the 1/4 window from top of the glass to the bottom
> 
> and 90 mirrors driver and passanger
> *


YOU GOT THE QUARTER WINDOW TRIM ON A 80'S 2 DOOR LANDAU.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Feb 25 2009, 01:38 PM~13109446
> *Anyone have to move the rear speakers from the OG placement due to the rear strokes hitting the speakers? I was told if I upgrade to 12" strokes in the back i'll have to move the speakers. True?
> *


Yes that is true. I have 12's had to do the same


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Feb 25 2009, 01:38 PM~13109446
> *Anyone have to move the rear speakers from the OG placement due to the rear strokes hitting the speakers? I was told if I upgrade to 12" strokes in the back i'll have to move the speakers. True?
> *


yeah you do I did that with my speakers and I had 12's but when I put the brigde in the back and some 14's It cleard about 2 inchs from the speakers


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Sep 23 2008, 08:34 PM~11682073
> *
> 
> 
> ...



still my favorite at any stage..... super clean from day one.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON+Feb 25 2009, 02:26 PM~13109843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. Did you end up keeping ur box or the lac?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 25 2009, 09:16 AM~13106706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay bro iz this yours?


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

this is what i got 4 sale pm me offers :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 25 2009, 07:55 PM~13112929
> *Ay bro iz this yours?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 26 2009, 05:42 PM~13121190
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



I like it! i got a landau too! ima go b ak wit white on mine


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## CaShBoX (Aug 1, 2008)

09 GM brilliant Green :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX_@Mar 1 2009, 08:46 AM~13143832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good tim


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 25 2009, 10:16 AM~13106706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX_@Mar 1 2009, 09:46 AM~13143832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX_@Mar 1 2009, 08:46 AM~13143832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Feb 25 2009, 07:27 PM~13111946
> *still my favorite at any stage..... super clean from day one.
> *



THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS HOMIE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 11:30 PM~13172521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 09:30 PM~13172521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 09:30 PM~13172521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Feb 25 2009, 03:38 PM~13109446
> *Anyone have to move the rear speakers from the OG placement due to the rear strokes hitting the speakers? I was told if I upgrade to 12" strokes in the back i'll have to move the speakers. True?
> *


 Yep...had to do it with 10s on mine as well......


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Mar 2 2009, 11:29 PM~13161435
> *THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS HOMIE !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea. this car is simple,,,but bad as fuck........less is more. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Mar 3 2009, 11:06 PM~13173796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

not mine but something different out of broward county here in fl 

















[/quote]


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

same thing


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

need some help fellows i got an 85 coupe im getting ready to cut i want the back to lay low so what what size coil do i need i got 12in cylinders for the rear


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK HOMIES I GOT A DILEMA!! SHOULD I OR SHOULDN'T I CHROME ALL MY WINDOW STAINLESS TRIMS? SOME PPL SAY IT WON'T LOOK GOOD AND SOME SAY YES. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? I'M CHROMING MY ROCKER PANELS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 5 2009, 01:12 AM~13187924
> *OK HOMIES I GOT A DILEMA!! SHOULD I OR SHOULDN'T I CHROME ALL MY WINDOW STAINLESS TRIMS? SOME PPL SAY IT WON'T LOOK GOOD AND SOME SAY YES. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? I'M CHROMING MY ROCKER PANELS.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

picture phone sorry, but still more to come


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 5 2009, 02:12 AM~13187924
> *OK HOMIES I GOT A DILEMA!! SHOULD I OR SHOULDN'T I CHROME ALL MY WINDOW STAINLESS TRIMS? SOME PPL SAY IT WON'T LOOK GOOD AND SOME SAY YES. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? I'M CHROMING MY ROCKER PANELS.
> *



EVERTHING SHOULD BE CHROME OUT ! DON'T CUT CORNERS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

what size coils is everybody using in the rear


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

my contabution for this post is coming soon, hopefully going in the both next week


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 5 2009, 08:34 AM~13189583
> *EVERTHING SHOULD BE CHROME OUT ! DON'T CUT CORNERS
> *


I'LL GO WITH CHROME EVERYTHING FOR A 1000 ALEX :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 4 2009, 02:39 PM~13179561
> *same thing
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

SOULTRAIN WUP MAN I USE 2 1/2 4 TON 4 TURNS N THE BACK SHE WILL SAT RIGHT DOWN AS U CAN SEE ON MINDS U CAN SEE ON PAGE 220 SILVER ONE GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks homie so you got 2 1/2 ton with 4 turns im gonna try that good looking out


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 4 2009, 06:55 PM~13183101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 4 2009, 07:13 PM~13183330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a clean ass caprice! I like that color.


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

THANKS GOOD LOOKIN OUT 2 ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 5 2009, 08:43 PM~13195599
> *I'LL GO WITH CHROME EVERYTHING FOR A 1000 ALEX :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY MAN WHAT UP ITS PORTER FROM DIEGO WHAT GOIN ON MAN


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jul 16 2008, 12:42 AM~11100246
> *those headlights look ill !!
> *


CLEAN ASS FUCK HANGIN OUT STG GAME CC DOING IT BIG


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

summer 09












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Dose Anyone If I Can Put A 86 to 90 caprice or impala front and back clip on a 77 2 door impala hit me back


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 6 2009, 02:23 PM~13203106
> *HEY MAN WHAT UP ITS PORTER FROM DIEGO WHAT GOIN ON MAN
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN WITCHA, I WAS JUST CHECCIN OUT THE FLICCS OF YOUR CAR-LOOKIN NICE!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK HOMIES!!


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Still in the making. here a little more of more to come.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Mar 9 2009, 06:36 PM~13229338
> *Still in the making. here a little more of more to come.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 7 2009, 09:45 PM~13213379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this caprice!!   :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Little something im working on for summer 09


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

damn I see a lot of nice boxes :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Does any one know where i can get the black clips and the white clips for the interior rear window molding.. thanks...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Mar 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13239979
> *Does any one know where i can get the black clips and the white clips for the interior rear window molding.. thanks...
> *


THEY GOT THEM HERE IN MIAMI ALL DAY IN THE JUNK YARDS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

*MAJESTICS CEN FLA * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 11 2009, 02:22 PM~13250110
> *MAJESTICS CEN FLA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!! Love that color!  :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Mar 15 2009, 05:46 PM~13288409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*were can I buy bumper and guard moldings for 87 caprice?*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2009, 05:46 PM~13298927
> *were can I buy bumper and guard moldings for 87 caprice?
> *


what year cadillac window trim should I use? the ones from a 90's brougham look good but there not long enough for the long door, or should I just put 2 together?


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 7 2009, 08:45 PM~13213379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BRAVO!


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

betsy is no longer with me


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 7 2009, 08:45 PM~13213379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size sun roof is that? nice car


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*From the 4th of July 08 picnic*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Checkout "BIGTIME" BUDDIY IN WHITE SHORTS WOW 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 17 2009, 01:55 AM~13302449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 18 2009, 11:02 AM~13316058
> *Checkout "BIGTIME" BUDDIY IN WHITE SHORTS WOW
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK THAT BITCH...he's leakin over a bitch!!! fool betta step his game up and start playin that hoe


----------



## LUCKY DOGG (Dec 20, 2005)

anyone know where i can get the bumper strips


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

OLD MAN AT THE SD SHOW


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

FOR THE TOWN YES!!!!


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 4 2009, 08:13 PM~13183330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get the quater window trim like this one?


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 18 2009, 08:27 PM~13320676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY DOGG+Mar 18 2009, 05:35 PM~13319431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he peeled it off and just painted the window fame, cant really tell


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL HOMIES I DECIDED TO CHROME ALL MY WINDOW TRIMS, ROOF RAIL TRIMS, QTR WINDOW TRIMS, WHEEL WELL CHROME TRIMS, BOTH BUMPERS WITH GUARDS AND ROCKER PANEL TRIMS!!!!!!! SHOULD BE DONE THIS WEEKEND. ONLY TOOK THE SHOP 1 WEEK TURNAROUND! PICS COMING! NEXT IS A FULL ON RE-PAINT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Question to any one who can help...............
I had a 14" bumper kit on my 84 coupe and I had to notch the bumper....
Will a 13" close fully with out notching?.....
Thanks for any help...............


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 19 2009, 02:33 AM~13323502
> *WELL HOMIES I DECIDED TO CHROME ALL MY WINDOW TRIMS, ROOF RAIL TRIMS, QTR WINDOW TRIMS, WHEEL WELL CHROME TRIMS, BOTH BUMPERS WITH GUARDS AND ROCKER PANEL TRIMS!!!!!!! SHOULD BE DONE THIS WEEKEND. ONLY TOOK THE SHOP 1 WEEK TURNAROUND! PICS COMING! NEXT IS A FULL ON RE-PAINT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 18 2009, 08:27 PM~13320676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Mar 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13322744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Mar 18 2009, 11:27 PM~13320676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2009, 02:44 AM~13323528
> *hno:
> *


GET READY FOR A PHONE CALL!!!


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

What can STREET LIFE do for u. :dunno: 
befor STREET LIFE :thumbsdown: 







from frosbite
after STREET LIFE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 







to SWEET HEAT
 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Lancaster ,CA


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Mar 20 2009, 10:30 AM~13336222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Mar 20 2009, 08:44 AM~13335866
> *What can STREET LIFE do for u. :dunno:
> befor STREET LIFE :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


BADASS!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 19 2009, 04:44 PM~13329386
> *GET READY FOR A PHONE CALL!!!
> *


whenever your ready


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: Love these boxes :yes:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

The homie caprice soon to be out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

kick ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what im talkin bout!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Thought someone in here might want this:

Caprice project, wrapped molded frame, brand new parts


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 21 2009, 09:24 AM~13345563
> *The homie caprice soon to be out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


keep us updated man, cant get enough of some lac'ed out landaus


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 22 2009, 02:49 PM~13354638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 22 2009, 02:49 PM~13354638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real Niiiiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 22 2009, 12:37 AM~13351215
> *keep us updated man, cant get enough of some lac'ed out landaus
> *


ill take my good camera next time not the cell phone :biggrin: Its getting the 90d pillow seats nardi steering wheel and brougham doorpanels next


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 23 2009, 11:11 AM~13362221
> *ill take my good camera next time not the cell phone :biggrin:  Its getting the 90d pillow seats nardi steering wheel and brougham doorpanels next
> *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 23 2009, 01:06 PM~13363398
> *
> *


Get urr done @ 760Customs :thumbsup:


----------



## j-roc0801 (Mar 17, 2009)

thankgood for 2 door box chevy caprices


----------



## j-roc0801 (Mar 17, 2009)

d-roc es mas puto!!!!!!!!


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 23 2009, 06:52 AM~13360131
> *Real Niiiiiice :thumbsup:
> *


YES NICE TOPLESS!!!!!!!


----------



## [GM]*FAN (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by j-roc0801_@Mar 23 2009, 05:27 PM~13365003
> *thankgood for 2 door box chevy caprices
> *


 DAMN j-roc0801 NOT ONLY DO YOU STUTTER IN PERSON BUT ALSON THE KEY BOARD :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 23 2009, 02:25 PM~13364119
> *Get urr done @ 760Customs :thumbsup:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>with the "professional dash installer" 1MORECUTTY 
you cant go wrong....</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX_@Mar 1 2009, 08:46 AM~13143832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice green. Looking for something like that for my bubble.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Some recent pics of mine. Striping and lifts coming soon.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

looks nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Mar 24 2009, 11:08 PM~13382183
> *Some recent pics of mine. Striping and lifts coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how much does a door run for a 80's 2dr caprice??


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

any1??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Has anyone ever sucked in the bumper to eliminate the gap between the rocker and the bumper?*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

2 DOOR FOR SALE CHEAP........

craigslist san diego 1091236169


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 19 2009, 02:06 AM~13322649
> *where can i get the quater window trim like this one?
> *



REAL EASY DID IT TO MINE YESTERDAY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 26 2009, 10:36 AM~13396781
> *REAL EASY DID IT TO MINE YESTERDAY
> *


well at least that helps him


----------



## CaShBoX (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## CaShBoX (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## HUMBLE1 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 27 2009, 02:27 AM~13404182
> *well at least that helps him
> *



yea i tried :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX+Mar 27 2009, 03:31 PM~13410115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol what a dick :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Mar 18 2009, 12:02 PM~13316058
> *Checkout "BIGTIME" BUDDIY IN WHITE SHORTS WOW
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KFoWXZUhbGM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*THAT BITCH SAID I CANT BELIEVE YOU GOT KNOCKED OUT !! *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Check out this 84 Box!!!!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX_@Mar 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13410066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS LOCKUP AND CAR


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX_@Mar 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13410066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS LOCKUP AND CAR


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 29 2009, 01:28 PM~13423252
> *Check out this 84 Box!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 11 2008, 11:37 PM~11841587
> *:worship:  :worship: Damn homie, thats sick right there!!! and its got the tuned port in there....yea, your killin' em. I'd take those Landau emblems off and put some custom shit inits place though  :0  :biggrin:
> *


what year is this pretty mofo
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Oct 12 2008, 09:16 AM~11842611
> *from the show....
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 28 2009, 01:25 AM~13413073
> *it came out nice
> lol what a dick :biggrin:
> *


NAW NOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

any of you guys running shocks?


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaShBoX_@Mar 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13410066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt for the Caprice lovers


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Apr 4 2009, 07:02 PM~13484501
> *any of you guys running shocks?
> *



:yes:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

SHOCKS? NOT SINCE IT GOT JUICED :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC63_@Mar 31 2009, 09:47 PM~13449925
> *what year is this  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: clean
> *


1985 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LIFTED AND ON SHOCKS!! RIDES LIKE A CADDY!!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

parts 4 sale pm me


2 door 80's caprice parts

rare caprice landau trim
set for 50









80-87
caprice 
2 door only
rear window chrome trim
(2 sets)grouped up together in picture
40 each
























80-87 carpice
2 door only
drip rail set & 1/4 window area
75 for all
















[/quote]


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

my fault for size


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 29 2009, 12:28 PM~13423252
> *Check out this 84 Box!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like my daily minus the moonroof and booty kit  clean!


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a complete set of rocker panels for 2 door for sale hit me up!


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Apr 9 2009, 12:48 PM~13529152
> *I have a complete set of rocker panels for 2 door for sale hit me up!
> *


how much


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

do you guys kno where the fuse is for the stereo


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

A lil sneak peak at The Boogie Box...


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

where the pics


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

http://omaha.craigslist.org/pts/1118692779.html


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TO THE FIRST


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

the boogie box is looking good UCE


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice boxes :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 13 2009, 04:36 PM~13564432
> *the boogie box is looking good UCE
> *


Thanks Uso... Here's another pic


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

what do the euro noses go for on these caprices?


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 14 2009, 10:16 PM~13579608
> *what do the euro noses go for on these caprices?
> *


I picked mine up for 60buck and i was mint! :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

JUST FINISH MY DAILY DRIVER 2DR CAPRICE IT WAS FOR SALE BUT NO ONE WAS INTERESTED IN IT BUT OH WHILE IT WAS GOING FOR 2500 NOW IAM JUST GONNA KEEP IT AND FINISH IT


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

This topic been dead TTT


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt for these boxes :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Apr 21 2009, 08:23 PM~13648882
> *ttt for these boxes  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP VEGAS IS BOUT TO GIVE BIRTH 2 ANOTHER 2DR RAG A NICE LITTLE SUMTHING 4 THE CAPRICE TOPIC SITE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*60" inch 2 dr Cadillac Limo chrome trim for your molded 90 door panels...*


























* Get at me if you need a set, I have them all day.* :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

i want to no if you are going to sell any parts of the white caprice i need the trunk you could cointact me under car clubs at layitlow under impressions car club i will thank full if you let me no any time soon im intrester also in the window pices you have my name is jose thanks hope to here from you soon


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

will an 80's wagon frame fit an 80's 2 door


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472576


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 22 2009, 10:40 AM~13655128
> *DONT TRIP VEGAS IS BOUT TO GIVE BIRTH 2 ANOTHER 2DR RAG A NICE LITTLE SUMTHING 4 THE CAPRICE TOPIC SITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




That's whats up T :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 22 2009, 09:40 AM~13655128
> *DONT TRIP VEGAS IS BOUT TO GIVE BIRTH 2 ANOTHER 2DR RAG A NICE LITTLE SUMTHING 4 THE CAPRICE TOPIC SITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Darknlovely (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 7 2009, 05:23 PM~13510792
> *my fault for size
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 23 2009, 07:21 PM~13670435
> *will an 80's wagon frame fit an 80's 2 door
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 25 2009, 10:30 AM~13685556
> *:dunno:
> *


WHEN WE DOING THE FRAME HOMIE...


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 25 2009, 11:14 AM~13685726
> *WHEN WE DOING THE FRAME HOMIE...
> *


as soon as i find out the answer to my question lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

went to the wreckn yard yesterday and seen a euro nose for a carprice in there, clean to :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 23 2009, 06:21 PM~13670435
> *will an 80's wagon frame fit an 80's 2 door
> *


no its longer a 4dr frame will work and Ive been told a bubble frame will work too


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Apr 26 2009, 02:25 PM~13693549
> *no its longer a 4dr frame will work and Ive been told a bubble frame will work too
> *


 :worship: thanks alot homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:11 PM~13656636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 22 2009, 11:40 AM~13655128
> *DONT TRIP VEGAS IS BOUT TO GIVE BIRTH 2 ANOTHER 2DR RAG A NICE LITTLE SUMTHING 4 THE CAPRICE TOPIC SITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 27 2009, 10:15 PM~13711484
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:| he kinda sounded like was watchn a porn or somethin. nice car tho


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Mar 25 2009, 02:08 AM~13382183
> *Some recent pics of mine. Striping and lifts coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@May 3 2009, 09:59 AM~13769655
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good rusty


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Before









After


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@May 3 2009, 11:07 PM~13773984
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

LOVE THE LOOK OF THIS CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice+May 3 2009, 05:59 AM~13769655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


booth cars look good, i love it when i check this topic and there's new pics :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 3 2009, 09:25 PM~13775021
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

ttmft for 2 door boxes


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 3 2009, 12:48 PM~13770939
> *looking good rusty
> *


thanks ! another I found that someone snapped


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 29 2009, 03:36 PM~13730649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This thing is bad


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> HARD &$$ Pic homie! "I looove it!"


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JUST GOT ALL MY CHROME BACK!!!!! :0 :cheesy: PICS SOON!! HAD EVERY PIECE OF TRIM AND BUMPERS/GUARDS CHROME PLATED!!


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

where can i get fender trim for my 85 coupe


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

i know theres more pics...... keep them comin!!!!!


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

i have some euro head lights 4 a caprice 80.00 call 619-414-4307 in san diego.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@May 13 2009, 09:16 PM~13880279
> *i have some euro head lights 4 a caprice 80.00 call 619-414-4307 in san diego.
> *


please post pics of the priicee in your avatar!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i use to have one


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 11 2009, 01:58 AM~13849489
> *JUST GOT ALL MY CHROME BACK!!!!! :0  :cheesy: PICS SOON!! HAD EVERY PIECE OF TRIM AND BUMPERS/GUARDS CHROME PLATED!!
> *


post pics :biggrin:


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

keeps the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 16 2009, 07:08 PM~13299169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT WHITE ONE IN THE BACKGROUND :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louie_@May 15 2009, 04:38 PM~13899447
> *keeps the pics coming :biggrin:
> *










topless n vegas baby


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@May 16 2009, 05:14 PM~13907422
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS WHAT YOU GET WHEN YOU TAKE IT TO "STREETLIFE" :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 16 2009, 04:31 PM~13907535
> *:biggrin: THATS WHAT YOU GET WHEN YOU TAKE IT TO "STREETLIFE" :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 13 2009, 09:14 PM~13880247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 16 2009, 11:36 PM~13910024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im loving your front lock up :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 16 2009, 11:36 PM~13910024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD CORE LIKE THE HOLY BIBLE! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 06:48 PM~13914585
> *HARD CORE LIKE THE HOLY BIBLE!  :0  :0  :0
> *


im a servant of GOD HE IS MY SAVIOR,,,,THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORDS... :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

will 95 bubble control arms fit my 86?


----------



## Senor Dibujo (Mar 10, 2009)

Will a 4 door trunk, fit on a 2 door Caprice?


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor Dibujo_@May 21 2009, 05:09 PM~13961608
> *Will a 4 door trunk, fit on a 2 door Caprice?
> *


ye s they are the same


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Not mine but I'm postin' it up anyway...*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Clean-ass '73 Impala...*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2009, 08:11 PM~13974420
> *Not mine but I'm postin' it up anyway...
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this one at the SuperShow 1nce or 2wice. This priicee has been shown alot of love, much more than most out there 4sho 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 18 2009, 05:06 AM~13918014
> *im a servant of GOD HE IS MY SAVIOR,,,,THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORDS... :biggrin:
> *


Nothin better to hear than what You just said brother. :biggrin: God Bless! :angel: :angel:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

If you can name the year you're a _real_ Caprice connoisseur:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 22 2009, 08:10 PM~13974911
> *I've seen this one at the SuperShow 1nce or 2wice.  This priicee has been shown alot of love, much more than most out there 4sho
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: IT USED TO BE AN UCE CAR OUT OF PORTLAND


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@May 16 2009, 10:36 PM~13910024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SICK


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 24 2009, 03:02 PM~13985725
> *If you can name the year you're a real Caprice connoisseur:
> 
> 
> ...


86


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13974420
> *Not mine but I'm postin' it up anyway...
> 
> 
> ...


ROOOLLLLLLLLLLLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2009, 07:11 PM~13974420
> *Not mine but I'm postin' it up anyway...
> 
> 
> ...


anyone were this car is now?


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13986677
> *anyone were this car is now?
> *


you know where to get one just call Raffi
R-Mays Custom Auto 
West Linn, Or
503-638-1939


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

R-Mays Custom Auto Web link
:biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13985725
> *If you can name the year you're a real Caprice connoisseur:
> 
> 
> ...


86


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 24 2009, 06:02 PM~13985725
> *If you can name the year you're a real Caprice connoisseur:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

*1987*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 25 2009, 04:37 AM~13987936
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 1987
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

87 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 24 2009, 05:02 PM~13985725
> *If you can name the year you're a real Caprice connoisseur:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Jordan


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13986677
> *anyone were this car is now?
> *


The car was built by Raffi from UCE Portland, OR chapter and sold to a memeber of UCE in NorCal, and then eventually sold to the East Coast, and showed up in Rollerz. Nice car! and I am glad to see it is still out there!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 24 2009, 11:11 PM~13986677
> *anyone were this car is now?
> *



naples fl


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 25 2009, 12:12 PM~13989749
> *naples fl
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 24 2009, 10:37 PM~13987936
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 1987
> ...


i gotta say 87 too


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

I AGREE 1987


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

4 the moment, I hgave up on my TownCar build and am going stright to my 79-2door build all the way.

Can someone with this sort of info help a brotha out?

#1. I need ALL new weather stripping for the whole ride.
#2. Aluminum or Chromed radiator
#3. Front-Right side light holster
#4 . -Rear-Right side plastic piece(dont know whats called) thats between the break light and bumper.

If anyone has any other spare parts that the know can fit a 79, please PM me ASAP. 
Im fiend'n to hard to be on the streets now... yall know how it is!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

68 CAPRICE 2DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

[/quote]

She will be going under the knife for a face lift. Detailed underbody and engin bay ( plan on some chrome but, I like to use chrome to highlite the detail work so NO on the full chrome undercarrage. No disrespect to anyone, that is just me), new paint with a pearl patterned crazy top and pinstriped body. Its going to be my Daughters graduaton gift. Lucky for me she wanted the Caprice and not the 66 SS Drop.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 28 2009, 06:45 PM~14030435
> *4 the moment, I hgave up on my TownCar build and am going stright to my 79-2door build all the way.
> 
> Can someone with this sort of info help a brotha out?
> ...


Hit up Adam from Majestics. hes not online but if you see him, he can tell you where to find a aluminum electric radiator/fan


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

>


She will be going under the knife for a face lift. Detailed underbody and engin bay ( plan on some chrome but, I like to use chrome to highlite the detail work so NO on the full chrome undercarrage. No disrespect to anyone, that is just me), new paint with a pearl patterned crazy top and pinstriped body. Its going to be my Daughters graduaton gift. Lucky for me she wanted the Caprice and not the 66 SS Drop. 
[/quote]

I love your stripes homie! i was going to do something very similar to that on mine until i convinced myself to get some silver leaf. Looks clean good luck on the upgrades :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 24 2009, 10:11 PM~13986677
> *anyone were this car is now?
> *


I took the pictures of it here in Naples, Florida but I haven't seen it since. If I find it again, I'll post the location up.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@May 29 2009, 06:26 PM~14040871
> *Hit up Adam from Majestics. hes not online but if you see him, he can tell you where to find a aluminum electric radiator/fan
> *


Thanks dude, i appreciate the info and will do that!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14048589
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 09:30 PM~14048589
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



shit everyone wasnts to convert cars into two doors got luck on it hommie


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

caprice convert should b nice!!!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 30 2009, 11:13 AM~14046196
> *Thanks dude, i appreciate the info and will do that!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 06:30 PM~14048589
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


AY homie, Vert everything you get to show the world Lowridin in its entirety aind dead, wont die and is on TOP! ITS THE AMERICAN MOTHA LOVIN WAY!! :biggrin: Customising at its finest over at Empire! Gotta give that Love right up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@May 31 2009, 01:22 PM~14053804
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I forgot to add, do you know(OR ANYONE IN HERE) anyone that got some front seat belts in good condition too?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*are the side mirrors and landau trim ona 85 the same as a 87? and if not what all has to be changed get the 87 look?*


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

NO THE 87 MIRRORS MOVED FORWARD AND THE LANDUA TRIM IS TWO PIECES THE 85 TRIM IS ONE LONG PIECE WITH A GROOVE TO GO ABOVE THE THE MIRROR


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jun 2 2009, 12:12 PM~14072267
> *NO THE 87 MIRRORS MOVED FORWARD AND THE LANDUA TRIM IS TWO PIECES THE 85 TRIM IS ONE LONG PIECE WITH A GROOVE TO GO ABOVE THE THE MIRROR
> *


*thanks, any one selling the 87 Landau door moldings?*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

have a sat of 85 landua trims 4 sale looking good2. 200 hit me up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 3 2009, 05:34 PM~14086549
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ttt for the1968 CAPRICE :0 BIG :biggrin: BLOCK


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2009, 02:41 AM~14080124
> *thanks, any one selling the 87 Landau door moldings?
> *


i might i have to see if ican find the the small piece that goes after the mirrors


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2009, 02:41 AM~14080124
> *thanks, any one selling the 87 Landau door moldings?
> *


got a set of 87 door moisings 250 hit me up


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2009, 02:41 AM~14080124
> *thanks, any one selling the 87 Landau door moldings?
> *


got a set of 87 door moisings 250 hit me up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BULLY+Jun 3 2009, 07:01 PM~14088178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any trades? pm me thanks


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know how long the '87 Landau nose molding is supposed to be? I've got a left and a right which I thought was a set until I put them next to eachother. 1 is from an '86 I think and it's about a inch longer than the other which I was told is from an '87. I would never have thought the different years would have different length moldings but apparently they do. What's up with it?


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 07:30 PM~14048589
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's about F'n time!!! Lookin Good Homie, G-Luk with the BAD ASS full custom ride!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

ANY BOXES 4 SALE???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jun 11 2009, 05:21 AM~14158536
> *ANY BOXES 4 SALE???
> *


x2 or trade :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 3 2009, 05:34 PM~14086549
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jun 10 2009, 04:20 PM~14154944
> *Anybody know how long the '87 Landau nose molding is supposed to be?  I've got a left and a right which I thought was a set until I put them next to eachother.  1 is from an '86 I think and it's about a inch longer than the other which I was told is from an '87.  I would never have thought the different years would have different length moldings but apparently they do.  What's up with it?
> *


86 and 87 is exactly the same the longer one is from a 80 to 85


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jun 10 2009, 04:20 PM~14154944
> *Anybody know how long the '87 Landau nose molding is supposed to be?  I've got a left and a right which I thought was a set until I put them next to eachother.  1 is from an '86 I think and it's about a inch longer than the other which I was told is from an '87.  I would never have thought the different years would have different length moldings but apparently they do.  What's up with it?
> *


86 and 87 is exactly the same the longer one is from a 80 to 85


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jun 11 2009, 02:59 PM~14163679
> *86 and 87 is exactly the same the longer one is from a 80 to 85
> *


Oh shiiiit then I need one 86' or '87 Landau nose piece trim piece, can't remember which side, will check at home later. Anybody need one pre '86 piece? 

Anybody seen the '87 dealer brochure?  Of the 2 Landau exterior pics they have in there, 1 has the nose piece trim and the other doesn't. What's up with it?


----------



## double cheese (Jan 16, 2008)

does anyone know if you can put 87 headlights into a 86 without changing the front clips???


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

It is for Sale $9000.00 OBO


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 12 2009, 02:29 PM~14173485
> *It is for Sale $9000.00  OBO
> *


whats it got for that price ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this one is going for $8,000 








[/quote]


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www/jrbs.com


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14162156
> *x2 or trade  :biggrin:
> *


 What do ya have for trade?...........


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@Jun 11 2009, 10:54 PM~14168523
> *does anyone know if you can put 87 headlights into a 86 without changing the front clips???
> *


you could but you'd have to cut out the buckets and extend them a bit


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jun 12 2009, 09:40 PM~14176230
> *you could but you'd have to cut out the buckets and extend them a bit
> *


too much work go out to pick a part and get a hole euro clip for $60


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 12 2009, 07:43 PM~14176256
> *too much work go out to pick a part and get a hole euro clip for $60
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Jun 12 2009, 08:28 PM~14176141
> *What do ya have for trade?...........
> *



























what do you have :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 12 2009, 09:41 PM~14176674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Solid bars for the batt links?? how does that end up workin out 4 u???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:35 PM~14177070
> *Solid bars for the batt links?? how does that end up workin out 4 u???
> *


works just fine never had a problem with it


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> what do you have :biggrin:



















[/quote]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

>



[/quote]
looks nice bro


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@Jun 11 2009, 11:54 PM~14168523
> *does anyone know if you can put 87 headlights into a 86 without changing the front clips???
> *


 you need to cut out the clip were the lights sit on the inside better off gettin one off the hole clip


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

i mean better off changin the hole clip


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 13 2009, 03:12 AM~14177963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats this from? :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

DO THE CADILLAC SEATS BOLT IT AND DOES ANYONE HAVE PICCS OF A CADI DASH INSTALLED


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Jun 16 2009, 12:51 AM~14204024
> *DO THE CADILLAC SEATS BOLT IT AND DOES ANYONE HAVE PICCS OF A CADI DASH INSTALLED
> *


yes they do and their is pics in this topic just gotta go back some pages the 3 from royals all got caddy dashes


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

its all right here enjoy :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388357


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jun 15 2009, 10:01 PM~14202571
> *whats this from? :0
> *


the lowrider game


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

CAPRICE the car above the IMPALA! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

i got for sale the rear window trim for a 2 door box will post pics pm me


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 20 2009, 08:22 PM~14249273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awwww man the majestics boys doing big things in az looking good hommie


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 20 2009, 05:24 PM~14249279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that bro


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 22 2009, 06:09 PM~14265376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*anyone got some landau moldings?... im sure its been talked over a hundred times. but im tired and lazy tonight. so anyone got them for sale?*


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 20 2009, 05:22 PM~14249273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 22 2009, 05:09 PM~14265376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the badest one ive seen love that color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 22 2009, 05:10 PM~14265390
> *bad azz.
> *



What up David


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

looking 4 landau header tips for 90 front get at me


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 20 2009, 05:24 PM~14249279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL CLEAN...*


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2009, 09:29 PM~14268250
> *one of the badest one ive seen love that color combo  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thx homie


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I got these mismatched Landau tips. I need a right side '86 or '87 tip (which if I remember right is the 3" tip). Anybody need a right hand '80-'85 tip?

PM me


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 12 2009, 02:29 PM~14173485
> *It is for Sale $9000.00  OBO
> *


9,000? Pics of the hardlined setup, molded frame, candy paint, leather interior, chrome suspension and roll down quarter windows please? :uh: looks like it has nice paint and some rims :dunno:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 22 2009, 05:09 PM~14265376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT STRIPEING IS BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I love this car


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 22 2009, 04:09 PM~14265376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Eric. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 23 2009, 08:48 PM~14278577
> *THAT STRIPEING IS BADASS :thumbsup:
> *


Thx


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 22 2009, 05:10 PM~14265390
> *bad azz.
> *


thx whats up Kustom Builder :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 24 2009, 07:27 AM~14281662
> *Looking Good Eric.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Mario. thx


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

looking 4 landau header tips for 90 front get at me


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2009, 05:11 AM~14281155
> *I love this car
> 
> 
> ...


this the car that started it for me   i luv caprice coupes :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2009, 09:29 PM~14268250
> *one of the badest one ive seen love that color combo  :thumbsup:
> *


x20


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone with spare Caprice parts PLEASE let me know! I need some ASAP.

Not for exterior though, mainly form inside the cab and from under the hood.

THANKS!!!

--I know you got some stuff inline HLSHRD, & thanks again for the previous 411


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 27 2009, 09:10 AM~14314125
> *Anyone with spare Caprice parts PLEASE let me know!  I  need some ASAP.
> 
> Not for exterior though, mainly form inside the cab and from under the hood.
> ...


WHAT DO YOU NEED FOR THE INTERIOR, SIR?


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

AGAINST ALL ODDS IS HITTIN THE STREETS


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

here is my 86 chevy im turning into a lowrider..yea i know its a bucket now but it wont be for long lol


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

badass^^^^^^^


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 1 2009, 08:08 PM~14357314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, CLEAN CAPRICE, LOVE THE HOOD ORNAMENT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jun 30 2009, 06:55 PM~14345142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 323CAPRICE_@Jul 1 2009, 10:40 PM~14358820
> *BADASS
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT THAT BOX BELONGS TO D-BOY FROM STYLISTICS LA CHAPTER


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 323CAPRICE_@Jul 2 2009, 01:40 AM~14358820
> *BADASS
> *



x2 :0


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

against all odds lookin real niiice! much props to d boy and stylistics :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 3 2009, 09:24 PM~14376552
> *against all odds lookin real niiice! much props to d boy and stylistics :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT UCE.CAR CLUB THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

wtf!lol rust free my azz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 1 2009, 10:46 AM~14350398
> *here is my 86 chevy im turning into a lowrider..yea i know its a bucket now but it wont be for long lol
> 
> 
> ...


homie i aint hattin on ya shit .....but i think ya might wanna try to find another box......i can only imagine the amount of rust on the floorboards and frame


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

heres my 68 just rebuild the motor this year  got it for $1500 CAPRICE :biggrin: ONLY HAD IT FOR A YEAR


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2009, 02:31 AM~14377651
> *homie i aint hattin on ya shit .....but i think ya might wanna try to find another box......i can only imagine the amount of rust on the floorboards and frame
> *


actually i jus took the carpeting up an there isnt any rust the car it pretty cool beside the front clip an that 1 qt panel..other than that its fine i got a few dings an dents but nothin to major


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 4 2009, 01:38 AM~14377165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok wow you really tricked me with that 1 lol


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 1 2009, 07:08 PM~14357314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass Eric. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jun 30 2009, 05:56 PM~14345150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

against all odds is sick.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jun 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14345150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is on point looks nice


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 6 2009, 02:44 PM~14394535
> *this bitch is on point looks nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2009, 02:16 PM~14394262
> *against all odds is sick.
> *


THANKS HOMIE.SICK WITH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 caprice (May 23, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 5 2009, 12:33 AM~14382710
> *actually i jus took the carpeting up an there isnt any rust the car it pretty cool beside the front clip an that 1 qt panel..other than that its fine i got a few dings an dents but nothin to major
> *


oh well in that case GET CRACCIN WITT IT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jun 30 2009, 06:56 PM~14345150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jun 30 2009, 06:55 PM~14345142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14396540
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE UR SILVER ONE IS THE SHIT TOO.TTT FOR TRAFFIC HOMIES.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 4 2009, 10:43 AM~14378995
> *heres my 68 just rebuild the motor this year   got it for $1500 CAPRICE :biggrin: ONLY HAD IT FOR A YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


nICE CAR MAN... aRE THOSE ROADSTERS IF U EVER DECIDE TO SELL THEM PM ME I NEED THEM IF THEY ARE 14'S 80 SPOKE...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2009, 06:01 PM~14394664
> *oh well in that case GET CRACCIN WITT IT
> *


yea i already am i need to post sum pics up of it :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968 caprice+Jul 6 2009, 02:52 PM~14394586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks homie .If I sell$ I'll let you know
.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jul 8 2009, 09:19 PM~14418470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS BOX HOLMES. A DOGG MY HOMIES 79 CAPRICE 2 DOOR HAS THE METAL HOOD MOULDING AS WELL


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jul 8 2009, 09:37 PM~14418745
> *CLEAN ASS BOX HOLMES. A DOGG MY HOMIES 79 CAPRICE 2 DOOR HAS THE METAL HOOD MOULDING AS WELL
> *


Thx BIG GIZMOE


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## 1968 caprice (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 7 2009, 06:24 AM~14400818
> *sick ass caprice right there where you get that bad boy???whats it got?
> thanks homie .If I sell$ I'll let you know
> .
> *



its got a 396, power window-seat and the am/fm 8-track player, a/c....thanks for the comments...send me some pics of your ride if you can


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1968 caprice_@Jul 10 2009, 09:46 PM~14440079
> *its got a 396, power window-seat and the am/fm 8-track player, a/c....thanks for the comments...send me some pics of your ride if you can
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 know where i can get some front seat belts YOU GOT THE BIG BLOCK TO :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 12 2009, 09:15 PM~14451561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice box homie


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 12 2009, 06:15 PM~14451561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks like my car Vouges and all what year is that


----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking for 2DOORS for a 2 DOOR BOX CHEV... DRIVER door is much 

more important.. i know these door are not easily found, but if anyone has them or 

knows of who has them let me know... the skins on the ones i have are good but the 

frame around the windows are rotted... its NOT LANDAU.. thanks.. im located in miami 

but will travel to get them if there out there.. thanks


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jul 13 2009, 01:24 PM~14457104
> *damn that looks like my car Vouges and all what year is that
> *


what up homie i havent seen you in a minute how is ya box coming along


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

its coming along great trying to finish up the trunk and a-arms and working on the stress points of the frame


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968 caprice_@Jul 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14440079
> *its got a 396, power window-seat and the am/fm 8-track player, a/c....thanks for the comments...send me some pics of your ride if you can
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this is a high option car, Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jul 13 2009, 08:10 PM~14461506
> *its coming along great trying to finish up the trunk and a-arms and working on the stress points of the frame
> *


That's what's up im about to start on my a-arms soon


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

here's mine...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2009, 11:20 AM~14467704
> *here's mine...
> 
> 
> ...



more pics nice


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Quick history... 90 year old lady... died. Car was parked since 1992 in a garage. 107,xxx miles. 350, all original, with the exception of the driver's door and fender being painted. Power seats, doors, locks, a/c, 8-track, full vinyl top, and double sport mirrors. I think the only 2 options it DOESN'T have, is cruise control, and rear de-froster. It has the rear blower, but no de-froster


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2009, 12:18 PM~14470265
> *Quick history... 90 year old lady... died. Car was parked since 1992 in a garage. 107,xxx miles. 350, all original, with the exception of the driver's door and fender being painted. Power seats, doors, locks, a/c, 8-track, full vinyl top, and double sport mirrors. I think the only 2 options it DOESN'T have, is cruise control, and rear de-froster. It has the rear blower, but no de-froster
> 
> 
> ...


 any more pics??inside?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ANYBODY LOCALS TRYING TO SWAP ANYPARTS. I GOT BUMPERS, REAR LIGHTS. FRONT 86 BEZELS. 87 BEZELS ,OG SIDE MARKERS FOR FRONT AND REAR. RADIATOR HOSES, SOME EMBLEMS, GRILLS, REAR ASH TRAYS, TRUNK LIGHT ASSEMBLYS, POWER SEAT SWITCHES, THIRD BRAKE LIGHT ASSEMBLY.ETCPM ME OR HIT ME UP ON MY TOPIC DEE-BOYS 86 LANDAU CAPRICE BOX


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2009, 03:49 PM~14263897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this car is for sale , for more info call aaron @ vicious custom auto in portland
503-481-1673


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 14 2009, 02:15 PM~14470993
> *any more pics??inside?
> *


still factory... i suppose i could get some at some point


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2009, 03:18 PM~14470265
> *Quick history... 90 year old lady... died. Car was parked since 1992 in a garage. 107,xxx miles. 350, all original, with the exception of the driver's door and fender being painted. Power seats, doors, locks, a/c, 8-track, full vinyl top, and double sport mirrors. I think the only 2 options it DOESN'T have, is cruise control, and rear de-froster. It has the rear blower, but no de-froster
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 14 2009, 12:18 PM~14470265
> *Quick history... 90 year old lady... died. Car was parked since 1992 in a garage. 107,xxx miles. 350, all original, with the exception of the driver's door and fender being painted. Power seats, doors, locks, a/c, 8-track, full vinyl top, and double sport mirrors. I think the only 2 options it DOESN'T have, is cruise control, and rear de-froster. It has the rear blower, but no de-froster
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2009, 02:16 PM~14394262
> *against all odds is sick.
> *



whats going on homie here is some pictures of the caprice scoob tried to sell you i ended up inheriting it from the club











and close up of the paint










bout to have switches in it


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1968 caprice_@Jul 6 2009, 02:52 PM~14394586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THE REAL DEAL CAPRICE!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 16 2009, 09:16 AM~14491974
> *:0 THE REAL DEAL CAPRICE!
> *


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Jul 16 2009, 12:25 AM~14488535
> *whats going on homie here is some pictures of the caprice scoob tried to sell you i ended up inheriting it from the club
> 
> 
> ...


sweet i got an 86 im fixin up now


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 16 2009, 08:35 PM~14498482
> *sweet i got an 86 im fixin up now
> *



cool you got any pics mine is a 84


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Jul 17 2009, 02:04 AM~14500021
> *cool you got any pics mine is a 84
> *



yea if you click my link of my chevy build it will take you to my page i got pics on there an i will be addin new pics shortly :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

OYE IF ANY OF YOU FIND OR HAVE OR KNOW ANYBODY THAT HAS AN ARM REST FOR A 2DOOR BOX CHEVY IN GOOD SHAP LET ME KNOW 
DRIVER SIDE


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jul 18 2009, 09:28 PM~14513771
> *OYE IF ANY OF YOU FIND OR HAVE OR KNOW ANYBODY THAT HAS AN ARM REST FOR A 2DOOR BOX CHEVY IN GOOD SHAP LET ME KNOW
> DRIVER SIDE
> *



well i will take a look around for you i think sumone might have 1 layin around town over this way


----------



## tzent (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tzent_@Jul 19 2009, 09:20 PM~14519786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

IM SELLING A 78 CHEVY 2 DOOR CAPRICE!!! EVERYTING IS CURRENT.. AC WORKS,2 PUMPS, NEW 6 BATTERIES, RUNS GREAT, PM IS U R INTERESD JUNIOR</span>[/b]</span></span></span>


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ok here is my chevy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14538646
> *ok here is my chevy
> 
> 
> ...


looking good on those 13s


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14538646
> *ok here is my chevy
> 
> 
> ...


\

lookin better but damn homie that body needs a lot of work


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Jul 21 2009, 06:12 PM~14540988
> *\
> 
> lookin better but damn homie that body needs a lot of work
> *



yea thats the next project im about to tackle i only posted pics of the good side you should see the other side of it lol :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jul 21 2009, 04:27 PM~14539815
> *looking good on those 13s
> *


thanks homie i appreciate it


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 21 2009, 06:39 PM~14543016
> *yea thats the next project im about to tackle i only posted pics of the good side you should see the other side of it lol :biggrin:
> *




damn homie i dont know if i want to lol


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Jul 22 2009, 01:19 AM~14545581
> *damn homie i dont know if i want to lol
> *


aaawww sure you do lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

MA BOY'Z RYDER
BURBANK, CA,


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

sweet ride whats in the trunk


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Jul 23 2009, 02:05 AM~14557655
> *MA BOY'Z RYDER
> BURBANK, CA,
> 
> ...


does he still have it out there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jun 20 2009, 05:24 PM~14249279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did this car ever sell ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 12 2009, 09:41 PM~14176674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking to trade for a box and maybe cash on top of it if its worth it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 24 2009, 11:58 AM~14571097
> *looking to trade for a box and maybe cash on top of it if its worth it if intrested hit me up 707-384-3441 my name is E
> *


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 24 2009, 11:47 AM~14570989
> *did this car ever sell ?
> *


NOPE STILL GOT IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

still looking IF ANY OF YOU FIND OR HAVE OR KNOW ANYBODY THAT HAS AN ARM REST FOR A 2DOOR BOX CHEVY IN GOOD SHAP LET ME KNOW 
DRIVER SIDE


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

yea im lovin these 2drs mines will be lookin good soon...hopefully I can find a parts car...or does anyone know where I can get plastic wheel wells for my chevy


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/1255867973.html


here is a 78 caprice landau for $850

http://eugene.craigslist.org/cto/1267027301.html

and a 79 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

is there a site where i can order caprice parts


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

1ST PLACE


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbroham_@Jul 27 2009, 11:36 PM~14601671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE ONE WITH THE LS BROUGHAM INTERIOR?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14598409
> *1ST PLACE
> *



??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 26 2009, 08:25 AM~14584313
> *is there a site where i can order caprice parts
> *


Yes classic industries they are expensive but they have alot of parts.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 28 2009, 09:33 AM~14603827
> *??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


2DR CAPRICE R THE BREAST!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jul 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14604014
> *2DR CAPRICE R THE BREAST!
> *


dont you mean best...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jul 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14604010
> *Yes classic industries they are expensive but they have alot of parts.
> *


thanks a appreciate it


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 25 2009, 05:24 AM~14577671
> *  yea im lovin these 2drs mines will be lookin good soon...hopefully I can find a parts car...or does anyone know where I can get plastic wheel wells for my chevy
> *


JUNK YARDS!!!!!!!!!! I'M ALWAYS AT THE JUNKYARD LOOKING FOR CAPRICES AND FIND ALOT OF 4DR'S. CLASSIC INDUSTRIES IS KIND OF EXPENSIVE. I GOT ALOT OF BRAND NEW SHIT FROM DEALERS ON EBAY. I BASICALLY BOUGHT THE WHOLE FRONT END EXCLUDING THE HEADER PANEL FROM EBAY. GRILL, HEADLIGHTS, BUMPER LIGHTS, CORNER LIGHTS AND HEADLIGHT BEZELS.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 28 2009, 07:55 PM~14608170
> *JUNK YARDS!!!!!!!!!! I'M ALWAYS AT THE JUNKYARD LOOKING FOR CAPRICES AND FIND ALOT OF 4DR'S. CLASSIC INDUSTRIES IS KIND OF EXPENSIVE. I GOT ALOT OF BRAND NEW SHIT FROM DEALERS ON EBAY. I BASICALLY BOUGHT THE WHOLE FRONT END EXCLUDING THE HEADER PANEL FROM EBAY. GRILL, HEADLIGHTS, BUMPER LIGHTS, CORNER LIGHTS AND HEADLIGHT BEZELS.
> *


might see what i can scavenger at the junk yard but i hate livin up here becuz the snow an ice tears everything up an makes them rusty like how my car is now :angry: :uh:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

*What brand/model of 4x6's fit up in the dash?!?!? * I'm having clearance problems with the heat duct on both sides and the driver's side has a problem cause the corner of the speedo unit is right there. Anybody got some that just fit right in with no mods other than maybe to drill a few new holes in the metal bezel?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 31 2009, 12:23 AM~14633856
> *What brand/model of 4x6's fit up in the dash?!?!?  I'm having clearance problems with the heat duct on both sides and the driver's side has a problem cause the corner of the speedo unit is right there.  Anybody got some that just fit right in with no mods other than maybe to drill a few new holes in the metal bezel?
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie i dont even know i havent even tooken my dash apart yet pretty soon i will be askin the same question as you....so if sumbody knows that can help both of us out


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 30 2009, 09:23 PM~14633856
> *What brand/model of 4x6's fit up in the dash?!?!?  I'm having clearance problems with the heat duct on both sides and the driver's side has a problem cause the corner of the speedo unit is right there.  Anybody got some that just fit right in with no mods other than maybe to drill a few new holes in the metal bezel?
> 
> 
> ...


PIONEER 2-WAYS


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks homie


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14635170
> *PIONEER 2-WAYS
> *


Pioneer 2-ways it was. Fit perfect, sound decent.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 1 2009, 01:45 PM~14647207
> *Pioneer 2-ways it was.  Fit perfect, sound decent.
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!!  ADD SOME 4 WAY 6x9s IN THE REAR, A SET OF TWEETS ON THE WINSHIELD , AND IF YOU WANT EXTRA AD SOME KICKPANEL 6.5 s AND AN EQ TO CONTROL THE SOUNDS MAN THIS SHIT WILL BE BANGIN!!! OH AND SOME 10s OR 12s IN THE TRUNK.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 30 2009, 10:23 PM~14633856
> *What brand/model of 4x6's fit up in the dash?!?!?  I'm having clearance problems with the heat duct on both sides and the driver's side has a problem cause the corner of the speedo unit is right there.  Anybody got some that just fit right in with no mods other than maybe to drill a few new holes in the metal bezel?
> 
> 
> ...


shit I just ordered some infinitys off ebay I hope they fit :uh:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

well hopefully they should but if not make'em fit


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 2 2009, 07:53 PM~14654701
> *well hopefully they should but if not make'em fit
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Aug 2 2009, 10:14 PM~14654888
> *:yes:
> *


i didnt realize you have the same year caprice as mines...hop on my thread an check it out mabe you can give me sum tips or sumthing on where i can get parts or anything


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Jul 23 2009, 02:05 AM~14557655
> *MA BOY'Z RYDER
> BURBANK, CA,
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

MY NEW BABIE .... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 04:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice, i've always liked that car :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I LIKE THE DASH uffin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 07:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice chevy homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Aug 5 2009, 02:50 PM~14683536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: is that a 350 under that hood :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jul 14 2009, 03:04 PM~14471504
> *this car is for sale , for more info call aaron @ vicious custom auto in portland
> 503-481-1673
> *



still for sale!! 
you cant build it for the price its goin for .
i know all you box lovers wanna take it off my hands


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 04:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that interior is clean, diggn that dash to, is that wood grain factory?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 5 2009, 06:33 PM~14686142
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: is that a 350 under that hood :biggrin:
> *


yup yup


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Aug 5 2009, 11:06 PM~14688415
> *yup yup
> *


i need to switch my engine for a 350 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i have a 350 in my two door box


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 03:00 AM~14690503
> *i have a 350 in my two door box
> *


thats no fair...i still have a 4.3 in mines with 40,000 miles on it


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I have a sb400 in mine .


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 30 2009, 11:29 PM~14635170
> *PIONEER 2-WAYS
> *


I used Infinty 4x6 plate speakers in mine.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

TTT MORE PIX


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

damn am i the only still ridin the stock engine an tranny right now....


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

anyone know where to get door sill plates...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 6 2009, 08:36 AM~14692665
> *thats no fair...i still have a 4.3 in mines with 40,000 miles on it
> *


if that 4.3 is original thats the shit homie swing that muthafucka


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 8 2009, 05:11 PM~14712205
> *if that 4.3 is original thats the shit homie swing that muthafucka
> *


yup its all original an it runs pretty good besides my exhaust...check out my vid i posted on my thread :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 04:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this caprice is the shit


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 6 2009, 10:36 AM~14692665
> *thats no fair...i still have a 4.3 in mines with 40,000 miles on it
> *


MINE CAME LIKKE THAT WEN I BOUGHT IT.. IT HAS A 400 TURBO TRANS TOO... I GOT Y CAR SUPER CHEAP! :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 8 2009, 06:17 PM~14712491
> *MINE CAME LIKKE THAT WEN I BOUGHT IT.. IT HAS A 400 TURBO TRANS TOO... I GOT Y CAR SUPER CHEAP! :biggrin:
> *



i got my car cheap too i only paid 200 for it an it came with 22's lol but i took them off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

can some one post up a pic of what the rear deck looks like for the 80s style 2 door


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 3 2009, 09:28 PM~14666771
> *HAVEN'T DECIDED YET BUT THINKIN OF A POSSIBLE TRADE FOR A
> 2 DOOR BOX CHEVY CUT OR NOT CUT
> 
> ...


any1 interested pm me


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 5 2009, 04:37 PM~14686183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres a few pics i took today 
trade for a 2-door box caprice


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 10 2009, 02:23 PM~14726974
> *heres a few pics i took today
> trade for a 2-door box caprice
> 
> ...


thats a sweat ass glass house bro


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 7 2009, 01:47 PM~14705389
> *Well I have a sb400 in mine .
> *


What's up Lincoln
383 Stroker/700r4


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 03:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that grain a factory Caddy option or is that custom real wood? Either way, nice! The Caprice dash in real wood would be nice. But why stop there might as well mod the woodgrain side panels from a wagon to a 2 door  Is there such a thing as too much woodgrain?

_forgive my 5 minute photoshop_


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

only one fault on this dash, the caprice a/c panel, goin that far woulda put the digital, but overall, very clean.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 11 2009, 02:29 PM~14737596
> *Was that grain a factory Caddy option or is that custom real wood?  Either way, nice!  The Caprice dash in real wood would be nice.  But why stop there might as well mod the woodgrain side panels from a wagon to a 2 door    Is there such a thing as too much woodgrain?
> 
> forgive my 5 minute photoshop
> ...


i can seriously see someone doin this


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Aug 10 2009, 12:31 AM~14722724
> *I LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


still gotta leaf and of course some bumper action  still luv that ragg


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Aug 11 2009, 04:43 PM~14739014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louie_@Aug 11 2009, 03:43 PM~14739014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Favorite 60's Caprice right there


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

:big


> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 12 2009, 05:01 AM~14744344
> *
> *


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 5 2009, 03:37 PM~14686183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that shits clean big doggy.....almost ready to kill that bumper.......the how high way


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Aug 12 2009, 06:38 PM~14751462
> *that shits clean big doggy.....almost ready to kill that bumper.......the how high way
> *



:0 in a real way some one needs to pick this up before i fuck it up


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 12 2009, 06:51 PM~14751620
> *:0 in a real way some one needs to pick this up before i fuck it up
> *


 :yessad: :yes: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 8 2009, 07:17 PM~14713379
> *i got my car cheap too i only paid 200 for it an it came with 22's lol but i took them off :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dang u wuznt lyin wen u said cheap!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 05:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut size rims r theses??


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 11 2009, 05:22 PM~14737533
> *What's up Lincoln
> 383 Stroker/700r4
> 
> ...


how much did your motor cost cuz i was looking to get 1 of those for my chevy


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

WOULD 14S LOOK OK ON A 84 CAPRICE??


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 03:39 PM~14761437
> *WOULD 14S LOOK OK ON A 84 CAPRICE??
> *


99% of the boxes on here got 14's on them...I mean 13s and 14s but I'm a fan of some 15" standards for mine cause I like to rip around town too much


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 03:39 PM~14761437
> *WOULD 14S LOOK OK ON A 84 CAPRICE??
> *


 :nono: unless its doing inches


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> our=style 86


86 our=style[/quote]
86 our=style its in the making for vagas
[/quote]
bad ass#1


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Jul 11 2004, 08:29 PM~2025421
> *our=style 86
> *


 :0


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 13 2009, 08:03 PM~14762859
> *:nono: unless its doing inches
> *



:yes: 13s or bust. sorry big-wheelers


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Aug 14 2009, 07:59 AM~14766530
> *:yes:  13s or bust.  sorry big-wheelers
> *


lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 13 2009, 07:39 PM~14761437
> *WOULD 14S LOOK OK ON A 84 CAPRICE??
> *



i got 13's on mines :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

PARTING THIS OUT ENGRAVING DONE BY GINO FROM FRESNO REINFORCED AND EXTENDED


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

#1


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

#1


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 11 2009, 01:22 PM~14737533
> *What's up Lincoln
> 383 Stroker/700r4
> 
> ...


thats clean J


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 9 2009, 10:37 PM~12955384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL LOVE THIS BOX LOVE THESE STYLES OVER THE 80S


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Jan 13 2009, 07:27 PM~12694055
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jul 14 2008, 05:12 PM~11087468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This gotta be the hottest chic I seen on a mural.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

A WHATS UP CAPRICE LOVERS HERES SOME PIC OF MY 1986 CAPRICE MY NEW PROJECT I AREADY GOT THE WHEELS THE EURO CLIP AND I ALSO GOT THE CADILLAC SIDE MOLDING THIS IS MY FIRST CHEVY CAPRICE I ALWAY LOVED THE WAY THEY LOOK IN THE STREETS AND IN THE CAR SHOWS
































BOUNDED C.C TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 15 2009, 09:22 PM~14780277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 24k gold..............


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Aug 17 2009, 11:08 PM~14798465
> *A WHATS UP CAPRICE LOVERS HERES SOME PIC OF MY 1986 CAPRICE MY NEW PROJECT I AREADY GOT THE WHEELS THE EURO CLIP AND I ALSO GOT THE CADILLAC SIDE MOLDING THIS IS MY FIRST CHEVY CAPRICE I ALWAY LOVED THE WAY THEY LOOK IN THE STREETS AND IN THE CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> ...



ya chevy is sweet homie i got an 86 as well im buildin   is ya motor still original


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Aug 17 2009, 07:08 PM~14798465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like the new arrival in my town, homie got it for $1700, 305 runs great, no cracks in the dash, vinyl top is perfect.

'87, '88, '86:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Aug 17 2009, 10:54 PM~14801408
> *24k gold..............
> 
> 
> ...


I keep mine stock  (but this one looks like it'd been around the track a few times before I got a hold of it)


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 18 2009, 01:47 PM~14806401
> *ya chevy is sweet homie i got an 86 as well im buildin     is ya motor still original
> *


YEA ITS STILL GOT THE ORIGINAL EVRITHING A/C BLOWS COLD ALL POWER IT IS A ONE OWNER CAR LOW MILES


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Aug 18 2009, 11:59 PM~14811568
> *YEA ITS STILL GOT THE ORIGINAL EVRITHING A/C BLOWS COLD ALL POWER IT IS A ONE OWNER CAR LOW MILES
> *


thats whats up same here with mines except i dont know if my a/c works or not tho but im bout to find out soon tho lol :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got buckets in there box? This photos from the interior of a detective car.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494247
CADILLAC MOULDINGS FOR YOUR 2 DR CAPRICE $650$ WITH YOUR CORES


----------



## 71 dreamcatcher (Mar 28, 2009)

to be continued...............


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

my 85 when i first got it and 86 b4 i stored it away damn i want to work on it but money aint right


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Aug 19 2009, 09:29 PM~14821214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry sumtimes it takes a lil more time before you get it done as long as u get it done an not loose hope on ya project


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 14 2009, 07:34 AM~14767384
> *PARTING THIS OUT ENGRAVING DONE BY GINO FROM FRESNO REINFORCED AND EXTENDED
> 
> 
> ...


OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 21 2009, 02:54 PM~14839686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice homie what year is it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 22 2009, 04:57 PM~14849813
> *thats nice homie what year is it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yah what year I don't see a hood ornament or the '86 inlayed nose emblem.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

What the fuck?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 22 2009, 11:28 PM~14850909
> *What the fuck?
> 
> 
> ...


there is a guy up here with a red 1 just like that...an a guy back in alabama with a yellow 1


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody need a moulding for their vinyl top? It's from a '84, perfect condition. Non Landau style (rear section vinyl top, opposite of Landau) PM me an offer.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 12:34 PM~14876046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

anybody need the cadillac mouldings for a 2 dr caprice??


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 21 2009, 11:29 AM~14838748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 03:34 PM~14876046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin: Just finished


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good :biggrin: any more pictures?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a classic plaque rite there how did you get that


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 09:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


MAN DIS 1 IZ HITTIN :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:  !! IM LOVIN THA GRILL... IT LOOKS LIKE MINE! MAN I CANT WAIT TO PUT MINE BAK TOGETHER! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


I love that grill! I had one on my old one. They make a world of difference :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 21 2009, 08:51 PM~14839659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this one is kinda reminds me on mines


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


more pix


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: were did u get grill i would like to get one for mine


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14881227
> *:biggrin: Just finished
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my new toy i just got this today


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 03:33 PM~14921038
> *my new toy i just got this today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 06:33 PM~14921038
> *my new toy i just got this today
> 
> 
> ...


like the caddi moldings what year is it :0


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 04:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the cleanest interior i ever seen in a caprice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Aug 28 2009, 11:27 PM~14917181
> *more pix
> *


x2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 29 2009, 04:44 PM~14921471
> *like the caddi moldings what year is it :0
> *


81 but its euroed out
with caddy interior


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 16 2009, 07:08 PM~13299169
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14849813
> *thats nice homie what year is it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its a 81. i need a new hood emblem anybody got one they wanna sale?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 08:19 PM~14921652
> *81 but its euroed out
> with caddy interior
> *


thats what i was thinkin about doin to mines :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 03:33 PM~14921038
> *my new toy i just got this today
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one from San Jose?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Aug 29 2009, 08:35 PM~14923555
> *its a 81. i need a new hood emblem anybody got one they wanna sale?
> *


Seen 'em on eBay for bout $75 usually.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 30 2009, 09:15 AM~14925866
> *is this the one from San Jose?
> *


it came from sana barbra


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

How many yards on fabric does it take to do a 2dr box's seats/door panels???


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 30 2009, 03:13 PM~14927837
> *it came from sana barbra
> *


does the license plate say 81HUSTL?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 30 2009, 02:13 PM~14927837
> *it came from sana barbra
> *


YUP THATS "81HUSTLE". IT WENT TO SANTA MARIA THEN SANTA BARBARA I BELEIVE.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 30 2009, 09:19 PM~14930285
> *How many yards on fabric does it take to do a 2dr box's seats/door panels???
> *


ANY 1????????????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone need the 1/4 window interior panels clean? i got some 4sale imma post pics. or pm me make me an offer


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

CAN ANY1 GIVE ME AN ESIMATE AT WUT IM LOOKIN AT?????????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 31 2009, 03:18 AM~14933033
> *YUP THATS "81HUSTLE". IT WENT TO SANTA MARIA THEN SANTA BARBARA I BELEIVE.
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 31 2009, 03:18 AM~14933033
> *YUP THATS "81HUSTLE". IT WENT TO SANTA MARIA THEN SANTA BARBARA I BELEIVE.
> *


any more info on this car


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 10:36 AM~14934668
> *CAN ANY1 GIVE ME AN ESIMATE AT WUT IM LOOKIN AT?????????
> *


man i neva really get any answers on this web site! i know 1 of yall caprice owners know/


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2007, 06:04 PM~7626751


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 02:27 PM~14937744
> *man i neva really get any answers on this web site! i know 1 of yall caprice owners know/
> *


MAYBE ASK AN UPHOLSTERY SHOP, THEY SHOULD KNOW. MOST PEOPLE LET THE SHOP FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH MATERIAL THEY NEED.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## chevy85-94 (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 25 2009, 07:31 PM~14880506
> *anybody need the cadillac mouldings for a 2 dr caprice??
> *


how much for the moldings homie to florida.33801.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevy85-94_@Aug 31 2009, 03:47 PM~14938697
> *how much for the moldings homie to florida.33801.
> *


PM,d


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 31 2009, 01:47 PM~14938024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the bumpers without the rubber strips.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you remove the quarter windows on a Caprice? I took out interior trim and the obvious bolt hold down things, but then what's holding it in, just the sealant stuff?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 31 2009, 05:27 PM~14937744
> *man i neva really get any answers on this web site! i know 1 of yall caprice owners know/
> *


homie im in the same boat as you but im what type of fabric u lookin to get


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 31 2009, 05:47 PM~14938024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 31 2009, 06:22 PM~14939795
> *homie im in the same boat as you but im what type of fabric u lookin to get
> *


MAN SOME ONE TOLD ME.. THEY SAID 4 YARDS BUT IF A CRAZY DESIGNS THEN USE 6YARD JUST TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE. SO I WOULD HAVE EXTRA LEFT OVER.. IMA DO MY INSIDES MY SELF


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2009, 03:50 PM~14938048
> *MAYBE ASK AN UPHOLSTERY SHOP, THEY SHOULD KNOW. MOST PEOPLE LET THE SHOP FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH MATERIAL THEY NEED.
> *


I KNOW BUT I DONT HAVE ANY SHOPS #. BUT SOME 1 TOLD ME HOW MUCH I NEEDED


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Full show lincoln town car looking for a caprice.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496244


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2009, 03:00 PM~14938165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just got this car on saturday took it out for a cruise lastnight
dam is this the same car that i have now 
i wonder y they took off all the pinstripeing


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any pics of the trunk or the motor


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2009, 03:00 PM~14938165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all rite now this pic'z nice :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 31 2009, 07:12 PM~14938996
> *How do you remove the quarter windows on a Caprice?  I took out interior trim and the obvious bolt hold down things, but then what's holding it in, just the sealant stuff?
> *


USE THE CABLE TO POP OPEN THE HOOD , MAKE A HOLE IN THE RUBBER SEALENT AND PULL THE CABLE BACK AND FORTH CAREFULLY AND IT SHOULD COME OUT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 31 2009, 06:26 PM~14940591
> *just got this car on saturday took it out for a cruise lastnight
> dam is this the same car that i have now
> i wonder y they took off all the pinstripeing
> ...


i believe the car got repainted when it left here. there was a little wear and tear, the new owner touched it all up.
looks like the car still looks real good.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 31 2009, 06:27 PM~14940609
> *any pics of the trunk or the motor
> *


any one know who 1st built this car (painter,upholstery,lifted,chrome)


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2009, 11:17 PM~14944454
> *i believe the car got repainted when it left here. there was a little wear and tear, the new owner touched it all up.
> looks like the car still looks real good.
> *


paints crackin on roof,hood,plastics,and by the quarter window


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

and if you look close you can see pinstripe under the paint


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

interior was done at almaden valley upholstery in san jose.
it was first lifted by D&A on here.
dunno who did the chrome.
dunno what else has been done to the car.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 31 2009, 07:40 PM~14942513
> *USE THE CABLE TO POP OPEN THE HOOD , MAKE A HOLE IN THE RUBBER SEALENT AND PULL THE CABLE BACK AND FORTH CAREFULLY AND IT SHOULD COME OUT
> *


? I'm talking about the rear quarter windows...so just poke a hole in the rubber sealant and use a metal cable to kinda cut it out?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> just got this car on saturday took it out for a cruise lastnight
> dam is this the same car that i have now
> i wonder y they took off all the pinstripeing
> 
> YEAH THAT REALLY SUCKS!! BUT AT LEAST NOW YOU CAN MAKE IT "YOUR OWN" BY ADDING NEW DESIGNS, PATTERNS ETC! :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 25 2009, 07:31 PM~14880506
> *anybody need the cadillac mouldings for a 2 dr caprice??
> *


trades considered


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> > just got this car on saturday took it out for a cruise lastnight
> > dam is this the same car that i have now
> > i wonder y they took off all the pinstripeing
> >
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2007, 06:04 PM~7626751











/quote]


> /quote]
> 
> 
> Always loved the way this ride looked. Good to see its still out there.
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ROOF HAD SOME GOLD AND GREEN TAPESHADES... 

GOOD CAR uffin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 1 2009, 01:12 AM~14938996
> *How do you remove the quarter windows on a Caprice?  I took out interior trim and the obvious bolt hold down things, but then what's holding it in, just the sealant stuff?
> *


yep, push `em in to the car, they are kinda stuck in there by the rubber holding it down. the bolts don't really hold down the window, the rubber does.

it took me a complete weekend to figure that out :biggrin:
i will post pics of mine when i`m at home


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my homies box DESERT DREAMS C.C. houston tx,


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 2 2009, 11:37 AM~14958017
> *my homies box DESERT DREAMS C.C. houston tx,
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats the same color mines is except without all the rust :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ok i need a lil help guys...im trying to take off my door panel so i can redo it but im having trouble i think i took off all the screws..but it seems like its not popin off where the door handle is an every where else is off already


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Sep 1 2009, 04:08 PM~14950607
> *trades considered
> *


WHAT DO U MEAN TRADES CONSIDERED?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Sep 3 2009, 01:41 PM~14971721
> *WHAT DO U MEAN TRADES CONSIDERED?
> *


IT MEANS IF YOU WANT SOME CADILLAC MOULDINGS FOR YOUR CAPRICE AND YOU DONT HAVE $650 AND CORES LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE YOU WOULD WANT TO TRADE AND I,LL CONSIDER IT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 29 2009, 03:33 PM~14921038
> *my new toy i just got this today
> 
> 
> ...


always liked this car  how much you get it for?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 3 2009, 06:43 AM~14968240
> *ok i need a lil help guys...im trying to take off my door panel so i can redo it but im having trouble i think i took off all the screws..but it seems like its not popin off where the door handle is an every where else is off already
> *


You pull off the soft part of the armrest to gain access to screws in there? It either just pushes forward and then comes off or backward I can't remember, then you'll see the screws inside there. That's one that most forget when removing door panels. And you took off the door pull strap?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 3 2009, 09:59 PM~14974861
> *You pull off the soft part of the armrest to gain access to screws in there?  It either just pushes forward and then comes off or backward I can't remember, then you'll see the screws inside there.  That's one that most forget when removing door panels.  And you took off the door pull strap?
> *


well i just popped all of the buttons off around the door i havent taken off anything yet its just hangin on by the armrest


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 25 2009, 10:09 PM~14881936
> *:thumbsup: looks good :biggrin:  any more pictures?
> *


Fully working 90 caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good !!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 10:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very clean.. :biggrin: :biggrin: ...hey on the first pic where did u get that chrome trim where ya carpet is..cuz i need sum


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good,door panel evn come together nicely.I still never figured out the gas gauge.I'm wondering if the wire on the pump went bad?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 06:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

got a set of 85 cadi rockers 4 sale 400obo hit me up fucking clean set....all 8 of den


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

got a set of 85 Landau moldings 4 250obo git at me


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

new wheels& tires are coming next week


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 3 2009, 09:44 PM~14975967
> *very clean.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...hey on the first pic where did u get that chrome trim where ya carpet is..cuz i need sum
> *


Its the stock aluminum sill I polish the hell out of them


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Sep 4 2009, 12:49 AM~14978181
> *got a set of 85 cadi rockers 4 sale 400obo hit me up fucking clean set....all 8 of den
> *


any pics?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the interior is bad ass


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*THE FIRST CAPRICE WITH THE BROUM WINDOW I THINK THERE IS ONE OR TWO DONE BUT THIS IS THE FIRST 1! SO STEP IT UP CAUSE I'LL BE OUT THERE PRETTY SOON * :biggrin: 








OH HERE IS THE FRAME FOR IT !


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Sep 4 2009, 07:50 AM~14979343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE!!!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 4 2009, 03:26 PM~14983067
> *any pics?
> *


Hit me up just give u my #


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Sep 5 2009, 05:22 AM~14985253
> *NICE RIDE!!!
> *


thanks Bro!


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 4 2009, 07:52 PM~14985050
> *THE FIRST CAPRICE WITH THE BROUM WINDOW I THINK THERE IS ONE OR TWO DONE BUT THIS IS THE FIRST 1! SO STEP IT UP CAUSE I'LL BE OUT THERE PRETTY SOON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 4 2009, 12:13 AM~14978037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY INTERIOR PICS OF THIS ONE :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Sep 5 2009, 04:56 PM~14990920
> *ANY INTERIOR PICS OF THIS ONE  :0
> *


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got a nice stock steering wheel, need a maroon one from the late 80's (I think the earlier 80's ones are more reddish maroon than the later brownish maroon)? Anybody replaced there nice stock one with a aftermarket wheel and wanna sell it?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6jstqaRGM0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 5 2009, 01:52 AM~14985050
> *THE FIRST CAPRICE WITH THE BROUM WINDOW I THINK THERE IS ONE OR TWO DONE BUT THIS IS THE FIRST 1! SO STEP IT UP CAUSE I'LL BE OUT THERE PRETTY SOON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## el chevy79 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, :biggrin: 

I'm looking for rear quarter molding for my car, 87 Caprice 2 door 

Where can I get it Is there any one help me in this issue please?


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Sep 8 2009, 07:16 AM~15012118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET PARTS FOR THESE CARS


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JUNKYARDS OR EBAY. WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

classic industries carries some parts. but ebay or pickn pull. not many 2 doors make it to the junk yard tho.


----------



## el chevy79 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm looking for rear quarter molding for my car, 87 Caprice 2 door 

Where can I get it Is there any one help me in this issue 

any one help?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dont think you can get those anymore. your best bet is using some coupe deville ones cut to fit.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15014791
> *classic industries carries some parts. but ebay or pickn pull. not many 2 doors make it to the junk yard tho.
> *


YEAH BUT THE 4DRS PROVIDE ALOT OF PARTS ANYWAY. COMPLETE FRONT CLIPS, REARCLIPS, REAR ROCKERS, ROCKER CLIPS, WHEEL WELL TRIM, WINDOW CHROMES AND CLIPS, DASH SOME INTERIOR PARTS, ALL ENGINE AND SUSPENSION PARTS ETC. ONLY THING YOU CAN'T USE IS THE DOORS AND MOULDINGS FROM THE DOORS.  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

very true. and the back window trim :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

would all year 4-doors work becouse mine is an 81 

I need quarter window trim and all weather stripping


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the weather stripping was new. 
the door weather stripping is the same as the cadillacs...
trunk weather stripping is the same from 2 door to 4 door and so is most of it.
quarter window trim is like trying to find the quarter window trim for a glasshouse... nearly impossible. gonna have to use the cadillac coupe trim and cut it to fit.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 02:57 PM~15017493
> *the weather stripping was new.
> the door weather stripping is the same as the cadillacs...
> trunk weather stripping is the same from 2 door to 4 door and so is most of it.
> ...


MAKE ME A SET HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:03 PM~15014389
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET PARTS FOR THESE CARS
> *


what you looking for?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 8 2009, 10:18 PM~15022658
> *what you looking for?
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dont know if theres any more trim that i might be missing
i dont know what came with this car and what didnt


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 9 2009, 12:24 AM~15023542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THOSE TRIMS ARE OFF A CADI NOT A CAPRICE


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

last call for 90,s cadillac mouldings for your caprice I dont have any cores so if you want them get your set to me


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BEFORE THE MAJOR MAKEOVER!!! UNDER THE KNIFE RIGHT NOW!! EVERYTHING BEING REDONE, STAY TUNED!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

*ANOTHER ONE BOUT GET A MAKE OVER! BOUT TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL!*


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chevy79_@Sep 8 2009, 04:36 PM~15015904
> *I'm looking for rear quarter molding for my car, 87 Caprice 2 door
> 
> Where can I get it Is there any one help me in this issue
> ...


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> thats the cleanest interior i ever seen in a caprice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:... THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> GOOD TIMER ... LAS VEGAS


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

> GOOD TIMER LAS VEGAS


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chevy79_@Sep 8 2009, 01:36 PM~15015904
> *I'm looking for rear quarter molding for my car, 87 Caprice 2 door
> 
> Where can I get it Is there any one help me in this issue
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Sep 10 2009, 09:40 AM~15037901
> *I can make you the cadillac ones for $200 a set
> *


i got a set shoot me a number


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2009, 02:17 PM~15028817
> *BEFORE THE MAJOR MAKEOVER!!! UNDER THE KNIFE RIGHT NOW!! EVERYTHING BEING REDONE, STAY TUNED!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like that mofo there that bitch is tight or was watever :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2009, 03:17 PM~15028817
> *BEFORE THE MAJOR MAKEOVER!!! UNDER THE KNIFE RIGHT NOW!! EVERYTHING BEING REDONE, STAY TUNED!!
> 
> 
> ...


IM LIKIN THA COLOR!! WUT COLOR IS DAT??


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 4 2009, 01:13 AM~14978037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THA CAR!!! HOW MUCH DOES IT TAKE TO MAKE THE CADDI 1/4 WINDOW TRIM TO PUT IT ON A CAPRICE LIKE THIS 1? I IM WANTIN TO DO THIS TO MINE JUST BECUZ ITS JUST DAT MUCH MORE CHROME THAT MY CAR WOULD HAVE


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 12 2009, 08:45 AM~15059220
> *I LIKE THA CAR!!! HOW MUCH DOES IT TAKE TO MAKE THE CADDI 1/4 WINDOW TRIM TO PUT IT ON A CAPRICE LIKE THIS 1? I IM WANTIN TO DO THIS TO MINE JUST BECUZ ITS JUST DAT MUCH MORE CHROME THAT MY CAR WOULD HAVE
> *


$200 :biggrin: 



if you have some extra pieces they are not too bad


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

wut all do u gotta do for that 200?? i got a carclub hopmie wit a few 2dr lacs that i can get a few part from


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville+Sep 10 2009, 09:40 AM~15037901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 12 2009, 11:25 AM~15059764
> *what if all you nee is 1
> *


 how iz your connected to yo car? iz it clipped on or some kinde of glue?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 12 2009, 09:16 AM~15059382
> *wut all do u gotta do for that 200?? i got a carclub hopmie wit a few 2dr lacs that i can get a few part from
> *



clean them up 
cut and shape the ends 
then I polish them up for you 
you get them back ready to go


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

2 CLEAN


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THESE CARS ARE BAD ASS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Dee-boys Caprice Landau :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Sep 14 2009, 03:00 PM~15076730
> *Dee-boys Caprice Landau  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are some updated photo's of mine.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

i cant wait till mines is done


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 15 2009, 02:06 PM~15088802
> *i cant wait till mines is done
> *


me too!! :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

mine is goin to get painted here soon!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 15 2009, 09:51 PM~15094527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Sep 8 2009, 04:16 AM~15012118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one's sicc!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 15 2009, 05:33 PM~15089539
> *mine is goin to get painted here soon!
> *



im workin on a few things on mines check out my new pics i post on my thread :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 16 2009, 12:51 AM~15094527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn those seats are bad ass what car did they come out of :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Sep 14 2009, 11:00 AM~15076730
> *Dee-boys Caprice Landau  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


One of my Favorites!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

any body need some all crome bumpers that are damn near new in box?


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 15 2009, 09:51 PM~15094527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT,S MY VP,Z CAR FUCKING BAD ASS


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 15 2009, 09:51 PM~15094527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thank u homies for all the love...were just trying to step our game up and show people that Caprices are bad ass.....


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Sep 16 2009, 04:49 PM~15101420
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thank u homies for all the love...were just trying to step our game up and show people that Caprices are bad ass.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Sep 16 2009, 04:49 PM~15101420
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thank u homies for all the love...were just trying to step our game up and show people that Caprices are bad ass.....
> *


i know i gave up this 










for this


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Sep 16 2009, 05:15 PM~15100576
> *any body need some all crome bumpers that are damn near new in box?
> *


i do but im broke :angry:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

mine just picked it up and put wheels and striping yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Sep 17 2009, 04:03 PM~15110830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT ERNESTOS OLD ONE ? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Sep 17 2009, 06:00 PM~15111808
> *IS THAT ERNESTOS OLD ONE ? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Sep 16 2009, 08:03 AM~15096759
> *damn those seats are bad ass what car did they come out of :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same seats bro just took the headrest off trying to change it up u know,,, :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Sep 19 2009, 03:35 AM~15125030
> *same seats bro just took the headrest off trying to change it up u know,,, :biggrin:
> *


Yea I jus noticed that when I stared at my seats I like that look


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Just wanted to remind everyone to step there game up before coming to Vegas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Sep 19 2009, 02:42 PM~15127734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR U NO STREET LIFE GOING 2 HAVE THE BOX CAPRICE GAME ON LOCK THAT DAY


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Sep 19 2009, 04:10 PM~15128161
> *YES SIR U NO STREET LIFE GOING 2 HAVE THE BOX CAPRICE GAME ON LOCK THAT DAY
> *


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

ARE THESE THE SAME CAR???? HOPE NOT


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Sep 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15127734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn no that got me thinkin about choppin the top off mines lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 20 2009, 09:06 PM~15137164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: MINI BOX!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 4 2009, 12:13 AM~14978037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like the one that was from out here bin san jo


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 21 2009, 01:46 AM~15138919
> *that looks like the one that was from out here bin san jo
> *


i think it is 
81 hustle


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15129428
> *ARE THESE THE SAME CAR???? HOPE NOT
> 
> 
> ...


no!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 20 2009, 09:06 PM~15137164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a malibu now :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Sep 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15127734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if thats the case hope it has front and rear matching bumpers and that the big peace of rubber on the window is off and that the t-shirt is not hiding the weld marks on it , and that it has windows in the doors then you will be ok

but dont get me wrong the car is nice


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 22 2009, 03:06 PM~15153801
> *if thats the case hope it has front and rear matching bumpers and that the big peace of rubber on the window is off and that the t-shirt is not hiding the weld marks on it , and that it has windows in the doors then you will be ok
> 
> but dont get me wrong the car is nice
> *


 :0


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 22 2009, 01:06 PM~15153801
> *if thats the case hope it has front and rear matching bumpers and that the big peace of rubber on the window is off and that the t-shirt is not hiding the weld marks on it , and that it has windows in the doors then you will be ok
> 
> but dont get me wrong the car is nice
> *



Wooooooo they must have had a sale on Haterade out there in florida........... Not my box my, My boys but i guess till you post a pic of yours with the top down ill take your word for it :roflmao: P.s car still sticks bumper so i guess it doesn't need matching bumpers


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

They should quit hatin on the red box drop the only thing I don't like is the color. Other than that it is a clean ass drop top box chev.


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 22 2009, 02:06 PM~15153801
> *if thats the case hope it has front and rear matching bumpers and that the big peace of rubber on the window is off and that the t-shirt is not hiding the weld marks on it , and that it has windows in the doors then you will be ok
> 
> but dont get me wrong the car is nice
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

i like all boxes cuz i have 1 myself ttt for all my chevy riders


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 20 2009, 10:06 PM~15137164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! IT STILL LOOK CLEAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 20 2009, 09:06 PM~15137164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SIKLAC_@Sep 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15129428
> *ARE THESE THE SAME CAR???? HOPE NOT
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE THERE DIFFERENT CARS...... THE SUPER DUPPER BUCKLED ONE WAS MY OLD ONE........


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Sep 22 2009, 01:06 PM~15153801
> *if thats the case hope it has front and rear matching bumpers and that the big peace of rubber on the window is off and that the t-shirt is not hiding the weld marks on it , and that it has windows in the doors then you will be ok
> 
> but dont get me wrong the car is nice
> *


sounds like u drunk a gallon of hateraid o and wheres your car thats wat the fuck i thought suckkka yea hater matching bumpers windows no weild marks o and front windows n by the way wat ever chippin ass car u wanna hop against it lets dance hater i bet ur face is blue from holdn yo muthafuckn nutts so much royals bitch :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: ole country ass mutha fuckas who the fuck gave yall wagon wheel ridin ass lowrider passes anyway west coast *****......................................................


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Sep 19 2009, 04:10 PM~15128161
> *YES SIR U NO STREET LIFE GOING 2 HAVE THE BOX CAPRICE GAME ON LOCK THAT DAY
> *


stop it homie u gone have to come really hard to top this royalty baby i got the box game on lock buy sumthing else like a bubble hahahahahahahahahaha jus fuckin witu good luck homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 24 2009, 07:19 PM~15178988
> *stop it homie u gone have to come really hard to top this royalty baby i got the box game on lock buy sumthing else like a bubble hahahahahahahahahaha jus fuckin witu good luck homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! U GOING HARD AT EM :biggrin: DESPITE WHAT ANYONE SAYS-YOU STILL GOT THE "ONE"  THATS WHY MY BOY DIDNT WANNA FOLLOW UP WIT HIS, HE DIDNT WANNA LOOK LIKE A CHEAP IMMITATION  KEEP IT MOOOVEN LOCO


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 24 2009, 03:45 PM~15175164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what cylinders you have in the rear


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Hey did you reuse the vents from the original caprice or modified the vents in the car if you have any. I see you got the original caprice heater/ac controls I'm going to have to do the same cause I got a 2dr with no heat or ac controls just the caddy box for it not hooked up. I need something that functions







> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 3 2009, 06:18 PM~14662944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Did you use caddy vents or caprice vents or shall I say air ducts? 







> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15178889
> *
> " who the fuck gave yall wagon wheel ridin ass lowrider passes anyway "
> 
> *



:biggrin: thats some pretty funny shit :0


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Sep 25 2009, 03:04 AM~15181915
> *:biggrin:  thats some pretty funny shit  :0
> *


untill you see the real lows out of the south and they shit on you


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 24 2009, 07:52 PM~15179377
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!! U GOING HARD AT EM :biggrin: DESPITE WHAT ANYONE SAYS-YOU STILL GOT THE "ONE"  THATS WHY MY BOY DIDNT WANNA FOLLOW UP WIT HIS, HE DIDNT WANNA LOOK LIKE A CHEAP IMMITATION  KEEP IT MOOOVEN LOCO
> *


yea fam fools light weight.......... naw fuck it straight hatin instead of jus given me my respect thats all my ninja i dont want no fuckin award jus keep it real or keep it steppin ya dig vegas baby  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Damn son you make me wanna paint my 2dr red!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 24 2009, 07:19 PM~15178988
> *stop it homie u gone have to come really hard to top this royalty baby i got the box game on lock buy sumthing else like a bubble hahahahahahahahahaha jus fuckin witu good luck homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM HOMIE I DIDN,T HATE ON YOUR BOX. I LIKE IT JUST TELLING YOUR BOY I BEN DONE STEP MY GAME UP & I DIDN,T SAY IM GOING 2 TOP U .SO I DON,T NEED A FUCKING BUBBLE TOP DON,T LOWRIDE 4 DOORS. :0 :0 :0 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

80s BOX CAPRICE LANDAU STRIPPINGS!$250.00 FIRM!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.,,.,.








WILL SHIP 702-413-5680 ask for JERRY!
THIS IS A COMPLETE SET VERY HARD TO FIND, AND VERY CLEAN,.,.,.,.


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Sep 26 2009, 12:24 AM~15191037
> *80s BOX CAPRICE LANDAU STRIPPINGS!$250.00  FIRM!!!!!!COMPLETE SET.,,.,.
> 
> 
> ...


yAp.


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Sep 25 2009, 10:30 PM~15190265
> *DAM HOMIE I DIDN,T HATE ON YOUR BOX. I LIKE IT JUST TELLING YOUR BOY I BEN DONE STEP MY GAME UP & I DIDN,T SAY IM GOING 2 TOP U .SO I DON,T NEED A  FUCKING BUBBLE TOP DON,T LOWRIDE 4 DOORS. :0  :0  :0    HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw i never said u were hatin jus talkin shit dogg nothin crazy my ninja i said good luck not fuck u see ya at the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Sep 26 2009, 01:23 PM~15193514
> *naw i never said u were hatin jus talkin shit dogg nothin crazy my ninja i said good luck  not fuck u see ya at the show  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SAME 2 U GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## COQUI81 (Jun 10, 2009)

WHAT UP PPL? SIGNED UP FEW MONTHS AGO AND THEN MY MONTE GOT STOLEN BUT WHO CARES, THINKING BOUT BUYING A 84 2DR CAPRICE, JUST WANT TO KNOW WHERE I WOULD BE ABLE TO GET PARTS FOR THE CAR. LIKE WEATHERSTRIPES , DOOR PANELS ETC


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COQUI81_@Sep 28 2009, 08:41 AM~15206199
> *WHAT UP PPL? SIGNED UP FEW MONTHS AGO AND THEN MY MONTE GOT STOLEN BUT WHO CARES, THINKING BOUT BUYING A 84 2DR CAPRICE, JUST WANT TO KNOW WHERE I WOULD BE ABLE TO GET PARTS FOR THE CAR. LIKE WEATHERSTRIPES , DOOR PANELS ETC
> *


You can get weatherstripping from 1aauto.com they have very good prices as far as the door panels you need to find some that does interior and upholstery.


----------



## COQUI81 (Jun 10, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE HELP MR.84CAPRICE, WOULD THEY ALSO HAVE THE BACK GLASS CHROME WINDOW MOLDING?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COQUI81_@Sep 28 2009, 09:24 AM~15206569
> *THANKS FOR THE HELP MR.84CAPRICE, WOULD THEY ALSO HAVE THE BACK GLASS CHROME WINDOW MOLDING?
> *


NO I Don'T think so bur you can get that from classic industries.com or if you have a landau snatch up the chrome that cat has on there.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont think they sell the window chrome for the rear. we had a real hard time finding those. the homie bent his and threw them in the garbage cuz he thought that they were the same as the 4doors and figured they would sell them in the book. lmao 
he nearly shit his pants when he found out that they were real hard to find lol...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15094527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bumpity bump :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1986 CHEVY LANDAU CAPRICE, COMES WITH A GOOD 5.0 ENGINE AND TRANNY AND A 42 INCH MOONROOF, DO NOT HAVE THE TITLE AND ENGINE AND TRANNY ARE NOT IN CAR 550 WILL TAKE LOCAL TRADES  ARE YOU CAN COME AND GET IT LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2009, 11:53 PM~15255255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow 550 thats cheap! Landau trim and all. U ever sell the muraled out Pinto? :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2009, 10:55 PM~15255274
> *wow 550 thats cheap! Landau trim and all. U ever sell the muraled out Pinto?  :0
> *


NO, MY DAUGHTER IS ABOUT TO BE DRIVING SO ITS EITHER FIX THAT ARE A CADDY SHE DONT LIKE THE CAPRICES FOR SOME REASON


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2009, 10:51 PM~15255225
> *bumpity bump  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for the love my brother...


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 3 2009, 01:53 AM~15255255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that whole front end


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2009, 10:53 PM~15255255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want it :0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 3 2009, 02:29 PM~15258617
> *i need that whole front end
> *


I got 1 hit me up


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*2dr box caprice quater window interior panels. NOT dry rotted. clean panels*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 4 2009, 10:26 PM~15267004
> *2dr box caprice quater window interior panels. NOT dry rotted. clean panels
> 
> 
> ...


those are very clean :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Trying to hook back up the cruise control in my box, anybody know what the electronic connector on the diaphragm thing (pictured below) hooks up to? Under the dash somewhere by the steering column? Anybody had to hook all this up and know what goes where? I eliminated my ECM but think it will work without it because I've read it the CC buffer sends a signal to the ECM and to what I think would be the diaphragm thing.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 6 2009, 10:05 PM~15289102
> *Trying to hook back up the cruise control in my box, anybody know what the electronic connector on the diaphragm thing (pictured below) hooks up to?  Under the dash somewhere by the steering column?  Anybody had to hook all this up and know what goes where?  I eliminated my ECM but think it will work without it because I've read it the CC buffer sends a signal to the ECM and to what I think would be the diaphragm thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me look at mine u let u know tommorow.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 6 2009, 11:21 PM~15289790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COQUI81_@Sep 28 2009, 12:24 PM~15206569
> *THANKS FOR THE HELP MR.84CAPRICE, WOULD THEY ALSO HAVE THE BACK GLASS CHROME WINDOW MOLDING?
> *


i got a set 4 you :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 6 2009, 11:21 PM~15289790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out real nice!!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 6 2009, 10:21 PM~15289790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real '87 alert!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 6 2009, 09:45 PM~15289457
> *Let me look at mine u let u know tommorow.
> *


Thanks Lincoln, mainly I'm trying to figure out now how the vacuum is hooked up (the sphere shaped vacuum reservoir with 1 port) and how the electronics is hooked up from the Cruise Control Module (black box attached to left side of dash frame that wraps up over steering column) to the Cruise Control Servo (diaphragm thing with cable link to throttle linkage).


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

heres my before-mid-and after. just finished it last night after a week and a half make over! i will post more pics after vegas


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 6 2009, 08:11 AM~15280961
> *those are very clean :cheesy:
> *


  yeap....anyone need them pm me and offer.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

You guys gotta jump on these my USO D~Cheese is selling among the many other goodies!Already got one for my Cadi!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496895


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 7 2009, 05:00 PM~15296068
> *Thanks Lincoln, mainly I'm trying to figure out now how the vacuum is hooked up (the sphere shaped vacuum reservoir with 1 port) and how the electronics is hooked up from the Cruise Control Module (black box attached to left side of dash frame that wraps up over steering column) to the Cruise Control Servo (diaphragm thing with cable link to throttle linkage).
> 
> 
> ...


There should be a little plug that looks like a ribbon that comes from your steering column and the vacuum comes through the firewall with the wire harness and hooks to a valve under the dash and you should have one vacuum line coming from firewall that hooks up to a vacuum tee or intake manifold hope that helps you out.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 8 2009, 08:59 AM~15302286
> *There should be a little plug that looks like a ribbon that comes from your steering column and the vacuum comes through the firewall with the wire harness and hooks to a valve under the dash and you should have one vacuum line coming from firewall that hooks up to a vacuum tee or intake manifold hope that helps you out.
> *


Thanks Lincoln, I'm gunna check it out when I get home.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 8 2009, 06:49 AM~15301268
> *heres my before-mid-and after. just finished it last night after a week and a half make over! i will post more pics after vegas
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 8 2009, 07:55 AM~15301710
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=496895
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's the same stereo I have in my box, that shit's about 15 years old and has been in every car I've had since my first. I recommend it to anybody that doesn't want to cut there dash. iPod connects right up to the CD changer input. Factory stereo hooks up to the auxilary input on it so I can still roll like it's '87.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 8 2009, 02:10 PM~15304361
> *Damn that's the same stereo I have in my box, that shit's about 15 years old and has been in every car I've had since my first.  I recommend it to anybody that doesn't want to cut there dash.  iPod connects right up to the CD changer input.  Factory stereo hooks up to the auxilary input on it so I can still roll like it's '87.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the aftermarket cd player is in the dash,what you see on the seat is an Alpine DSP EQ that gives out that reverb sound among other things.Highly recommend.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Feb 9 2009, 06:43 PM~12954785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone see the new caprice there making


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 8 2009, 07:49 AM~15301268
> *heres my before-mid-and after. just finished it last night after a week and a half make over! i will post more pics after vegas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 03:26 AM~15309892
> *Anyone see the new caprice there making
> *


What, no links to pics?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 9 2009, 04:26 AM~15309892
> *Anyone see the new caprice there making
> *


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

FOR SALE$$$









the white one needs fuel pump, registration, make offer PM me,


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 7 2009, 02:21 AM~15289790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey this look jus like mines lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 8 2009, 07:49 AM~15301268
> *heres my before-mid-and after. just finished it last night after a week and a half make over! i will post more pics after vegas
> 
> 
> ...


looking tight bro


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 5 2009, 12:30 PM~12611465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that car :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

SINCE 99 WEVE BEEN DROPPING VERT COUPES,QUARTER WINDOWS,CHROME RACK,WHATEVER U WANT WE DO IT,SO YALL KNOW THAT YALL AINT DA ONLY ONE MAKING VERTS

:biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 9 2009, 01:52 PM~15313787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey this is the 2 door Caprice thread! :biggrin: I bet that thing's wrong wheel drive too?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 9 2009, 02:52 PM~15313787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 its bases on the pontiac its rwd but gm cancelled the production, to push the volt.................


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

they were producing rwd caprices in the late 90's or eirly 00's. but they only sold in the middle east. someone posted pics and link a while ago


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 10 2009, 10:43 PM~15322612
> *SINCE 99 WEVE BEEN DROPPING VERT COUPES,QUARTER WINDOWS,CHROME RACK,WHATEVER U WANT WE DO IT,SO YALL KNOW THAT YALL AINT DA ONLY ONE MAKING VERTS
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


what it run to make a box a vert looks good


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 11 2009, 03:28 PM~15325567
> *what it run to make a box a vert looks good
> *


x2


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 9 2009, 09:52 PM~15313787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


every day all day


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 11 2009, 06:28 PM~15325567
> *what it run to make a box a vert looks good
> *


 we start at 7k for a g body or 2 door full size depending on what u want...
start at 10k for a new body


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

i thought someone was gonna shut the box caprice game down in vegas this year ...

no pics ?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 12 2009, 10:39 AM~15331697
> *i thought someone was gonna shut the box caprice game down in vegas this year ...
> 
> no pics ?
> *



like who?


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 12 2009, 11:39 AM~15331697
> *i thought someone was gonna shut the box caprice game down in vegas this year ...
> 
> no pics ?
> *


thats what im saying i guess cant no 1 fuck with my boy tj people just selling wolf tickets :0 :0


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 12 2009, 10:39 AM~15331697
> *i thought someone was gonna shut the box caprice game down in vegas this year ...
> 
> no pics ?
> *


 x2


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 9 2009, 03:52 PM~15313787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks wackkkkk


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Sep 19 2009, 05:10 PM~15128161
> *YES SIR U NO STREET LIFE GOING 2 HAVE THE BOX CAPRICE GAME ON LOCK THAT DAY
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 12 2009, 10:39 AM~15331697
> *i thought someone was gonna shut the box caprice game down in vegas this year ...
> 
> no pics ?
> *


A HOMIE CURLY DID NOT GIT 2 MY BOX IN TIME . DON,T TRIP THE 1ST IT ON, O BY THE WAY LETS SEE YOUR BOX HOMIE. MY SHIT IS AT STERRT LIFE SUP WIT YO SHIT :0 :0 :0 DID NOT TALK SHIT ON THE RED BOX FROM VEGAS I LIKE IT. & SAID STREET LIFE GOING 2 HAVE IT ON LOCK NOT SHUT IT DOWN DONT, TRIP IT,S ON THE WAY :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15361821
> *A HOMIE CURLY DID NOT GIT 2 MY BOX IN TIME .    DON,T TRIP THE 1ST IT ON,  O BY THE WAY LETS SEE YOUR BOX HOMIE. MY SHIT IS AT STERRT LIFE SUP WIT YO SHIT :0  :0  :0  DID NOT TALK SHIT ON THE RED BOX FROM VEGAS I LIKE IT.  & SAID STREET LIFE GOING 2 HAVE IT ON LOCK NOT SHUT IT DOWN DONT, TRIP IT,S ON THE WAY :0  :0  :0
> *



easy does it homie


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 14 2009, 10:18 PM~15362214
> *easy does it homie
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK THE AVATAR HOMIE THAT,S A SNEAK PEAK


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

ya looks good but i still wasn't the one talkin vegas this and vegas that. jus sayin.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 14 2009, 11:41 PM~15362984
> *ya looks good but i still wasn't the one talkin vegas this and vegas that. jus sayin.
> *


COME ON HOMIE WHAT R U SAYING DEN I,M NOT THE 1 WHO STARTED TALKING SHIT ABOUT STEP YOUR GAME UP WHEN U COME 2 VEGAS. SO LIKE WHEN U QUOTE ME GO BACK & QUOTE THAT FOOL FROM ROYALS DAT SAID THAT OK :0


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

my box is coming along slowly but its all good


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

ya them royals talk shit, but they also brought something to the dance floor. its all good bro, i dont know you from the next man. just caught you blowin smoke and now you're sore that someone pointed it out. nothing more to be said really, since i got time to wait i'll get some rest and wait for the car to do the talkin. keep doing your thing. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 15 2009, 09:51 AM~15365251
> *ya them royals talk shit, but they also brought something to the dance floor. its all good bro, i dont know you from the next man. just caught you blowin smoke and now you're sore that someone pointed it out. nothing more to be said really, since i got time to wait i'll get some rest and wait for the car to do the talkin. keep doing your thing.  :biggrin:
> *


man ESE YOUR STILL TALKING SHIT U DON.T WAN,T ME 2 POINT OUT SHIT ON YOUR CAR. COME ON HOMIE HOW HARD IS IT 2 DO A ALL BLACK CAR. IM NOT SORE ABOUT SHIT U JUST TRYING 2 GIT ME MAD HAHAHA NOT ME. SO U SAD U GOT ALL THE TIME 2 WAIT. I,LL TAKE MY TIME SENSE I SEEN YOUR CAR I SEE HOW MUCH TALKING IT DOING 4 U. MAYBE THAT,S Y U R TRYING 2 HATE ON ME. SO LIKE I TOLD U GO POST THAT ROYALS QUOTE CUZ THAT FOOL STARTED THE SHIT. AS 4 ME I TOOK MY LUXURY SPORT 2 VEGAS DID NOT SEE YOUR CAR THERE.I BEN DOING MY THING O BUT I GUESS YOUR THING IS 2 BE POINTING SHIT OUT. :0 :0 :0 THE END DONT TRIP ON ME JUST DO YOUR THING & WORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR NOT MY CAR


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 15 2009, 09:51 AM~15365251
> *ya them royals talk shit, but they also brought something to the dance floor. its all good bro, i dont know you from the next man. just caught you blowin smoke and now you're sore that someone pointed it out. nothing more to be said really, since i got time to wait i'll get some rest and wait for the car to do the talkin. keep doing your thing.  :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE THE SHIT... WHAT ELSE CAN WE SAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15313787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the badge on the car is holden, an australian GM company
they been making them since the late 70,s early 80,s
its rear wheel drive and most run a v8
they are shit haha
the new pontiac gto or whatever is actually an australian car called the monaro but wit a different bonnet and rebadged
shit too haha!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

"MAJESTICS" nothin else needs to be said,one word says it all!!!!








STREETLIFE,, :0


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 15 2009, 07:06 PM~15371061
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Oct 16 2009, 09:03 AM~15375505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is sweet what year is this :biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

ALL THIS TALKING SHIT MAKES ME WANT TO SHOW U HOW THE BIG M DOES IT WITH THESE BOXES SEE U ON THE FIRST 

MANIACOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL SEE WHO HAS THE BADDEST BOX



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 16 2009, 06:51 AM~15375703
> *this is sweet what year is this :biggrin:
> *


81 original landau,,,,,"SWEET HEAT" :biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 14 2009, 11:18 PM~15362214
> *easy does it homie
> 
> 
> ...


that mothafucker is hard right there homie


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> Could you pm me a wiring diagram on how to wire up the dash and install it. Looks real good I just need to find a coupe for the rest of my parts can you use the caprice column or do you have to use the cadillac one.
> 
> ...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Oct 16 2009, 02:28 PM~15378050
> *81 original landau,,,,,"SWEET HEAT" :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up hopefully i will get to see it in person at a show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Oct 16 2009, 06:03 AM~15375505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Whats up bro car was looking real good in Vegas.....


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 05:25 PM~15381440
> *:wave: Whats up bro car was looking real good in Vegas.....
> *


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14975264
> *Fully working 90  caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 05:25 PM~15381440
> *:wave: Whats up bro car was looking real good in Vegas.....
> *


 :biggrin: wassup big dog...... :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Still a work in progress :biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAM THATS A BAD MOFO HOMIE...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Lup_@Oct 16 2009, 10:33 PM~15383975
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAM THATS A BAD MOFO HOMIE...
> *


Thanks homie. You got a really nice one to :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

one im selling


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 16 2009, 11:19 AM~15377966
> *ALL THIS TALKING SHIT MAKES ME WANT TO SHOW U HOW THE BIG M DOES IT WITH THESE BOXES SEE U ON THE FIRST
> 
> MANIACOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL SEE WHO HAS THE BADDEST BOX
> ...


I SEEN IT AT THE PAINT SHOP.... :biggrin: BUT IM NOT GONNA SAY NOTHING...... :worship: :worship: :worship: IM GONNA WAIT TELL THE FIRST TO SEE THAT BAD BITCH.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


1 BAD ASS BOX HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 17 2009, 12:32 AM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks done to me


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE 1 OF THE BEST IN MY BOOK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 16 2009, 11:53 PM~15384717
> *1 BAD ASS BOX HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie just want to get the interior and a few other things finished so I can get it on the streets


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Oct 17 2009, 12:07 AM~15384836
> *looks done to me
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 17 2009, 02:13 AM~15384369
> *one im selling
> 
> 
> ...


This how mines use to look with those spokes until I took them off an slapped 13s on it


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 11:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



tight homie looks good


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 17 2009, 12:44 AM~15384640
> *I SEEN IT AT THE PAINT SHOP....  :biggrin:  BUT IM NOT GONNA SAY NOTHING...... :worship:  :worship:  :worship: IM GONNA WAIT  TELL THE FIRST TO SEE THAT BAD BITCH....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: good looking out homie...... let see what i can do with it


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 14 2009, 01:42 AM~15351212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When i saw pics of this car i wasnt really feelin it,but after seeing it at the Super show just wanna say nice ride homie and supa CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 16 2009, 05:17 PM~15381395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: 










anyone interested in chrome ac vents for box caprices pm me


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 17 2009, 10:32 AM~15386623
> *tight homie looks good
> *


Thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 16 2009, 11:19 AM~15377966
> *ALL THIS TALKING SHIT MAKES ME WANT TO SHOW U HOW THE BIG M DOES IT WITH THESE BOXES SEE U ON THE FIRST
> 
> MANIACOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WILL SEE WHO HAS THE BADDEST BOX
> ...


HOW YOU BEEN DADDY LOOKED FOR YOU AT THE SHOW, I WAS HYPED TO SEE YOUR RIDE KEEP US POSTED


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 14 2009, 09:47 PM~15361821
> *A HOMIE CURLY DID NOT GIT 2 MY BOX IN TIME .    DON,T TRIP THE 1ST IT ON, O BY THE WAY LETS SEE YOUR BOX HOMIE. MY SHIT IS AT STERRT LIFE SUP WIT YO SHIT :0  :0  :0 DID NOT TALK SHIT ON THE RED BOX FROM VEGAS I LIKE IT.  & SAID STREET LIFE GOING 2 HAVE IT ON LOCK NOT SHUT IT DOWN DONT, TRIP IT,S ON THE WAY :0  :0  :0
> *


AND YOU TOO WHATS UP DADDY,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE CAPRICES BEING BUILT, BY SOME NICE CAMPS I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ALL


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 11:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 17 2009, 10:33 AM~15386629
> *:biggrin: good looking out homie...... let see what i can do with it
> *


SHUT IT DOWN HOMIE...........
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU BLU 77_@Oct 14 2009, 09:07 PM~15362080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR RIDE LOOKS REALLY CLEAN HOMIE, BIG PROPS, I HAVE A 79 AND I JUST LUV THIS BODY STYLE, I NAMED IT (THE LAST OF THE GLASS). MUCH LUV FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Oct 17 2009, 02:38 PM~15387806
> *super clean  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freddy78_@Oct 17 2009, 10:51 PM~15390807
> *sick!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 17 2009, 03:22 PM~15387712
> *HOW YOU BEEN DADDY LOOKED FOR YOU AT THE SHOW, I WAS HYPED TO SEE YOUR RIDE KEEP US POSTED
> *


what up big dog i seen ure boy up in vegas i told him we should have bet :biggrin: but u comming for the first lmk


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Oct 18 2009, 09:43 AM~15392261
> *what up big dog i seen ure boy up in vegas i told him we should have bet  :biggrin: but u comming for the first lmk
> *


 :biggrin: NO BETS WE BROKE DOWN HERE


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

MISTER. 87 BOX :biggrin:


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

This question might be stupid and probably been asked and answered but i am lookin for a compatible frame to fit a 84 2'DR caprice


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ any 80s caprice except wagon.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 19 2009, 02:37 PM~15403276
> *^ any 80s caprice except wagon.
> *


 :0


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 19 2009, 03:37 PM~15403276
> *^ any 80s caprice except wagon.
> *


includin 4 DR


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Oct 19 2009, 02:43 PM~15403995
> *includin 4 DR
> *


YUP!!


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 16 2009, 05:17 PM~15381395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna leave it the same bro? i remember when that car was sold. about 2 years ago i think. is it the same? dont get me wrong it is a bad ass car but make it your style. am i wrong?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 10:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS BOX HOMIE WHATS UP TRAFFIC


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

What up Gizmoe how you doing dogg?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Oct 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15405834
> *you gonna leave it the same bro? i remember when that car was sold. about 2 years ago i think. is it the same? dont get me wrong it is a bad ass car but make it your style. am i wrong?
> *


ITS GONA LOOK SOME WHAT THE SAME AS FAR AS COLOR GONA RE-PAINT IT STILL A MINT GREEN BUT GIVE IT A FEW TWISTS LIKE PATTERNS AND PAINT THE CADDY MOLDINGS THE SAME COLOR AS THE CAR


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2009, 08:48 PM~15407072
> *ITS GONA LOOK SOME WHAT THE SAME AS FAR AS COLOR GONA RE-PAINT IT STILL A MINT GREEN BUT GIVE IT A FEW TWISTS LIKE PATTERNS AND PAINT THE CADDY MOLDINGS THE SAME COLOR AS THE CAR
> *


i like that color combo looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 24 2009, 12:45 PM~15175164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like that COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2009, 07:48 PM~15407072
> *ITS GONA LOOK SOME WHAT THE SAME AS FAR AS COLOR GONA RE-PAINT IT STILL A MINT GREEN BUT GIVE IT A FEW TWISTS LIKE PATTERNS AND PAINT THE CADDY MOLDINGS THE SAME COLOR AS THE CAR
> *


im gona do patterns that are the same as the engraved MASTERPIECE rims i have for it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 19 2009, 08:21 PM~15407549
> *im gona do patterns that are the same as the engraved MASTERPIECE rims i have for it
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims bro


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

*ttt for bully*


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 19 2009, 07:09 PM~15406422
> *What up Gizmoe how you doing dogg?
> *


IM GOOD HOMIE.WHATS UP WITH YOU. BOX IS TIGHT SEE YOU AT THE EVENT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:56 PM~15408844
> *IM GOOD HOMIE.WHATS UP WITH YOU. BOX IS TIGHT SEE YOU AT THE EVENT
> *


Cool see you guys on November 8th, I also need to get that contact for the guy that did your interior. Could you shoot me the info?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Oct 19 2009, 09:55 PM~15408833
> *ttt for bully
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone looking to trade


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 17 2009, 03:32 AM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

does anyone do the caddy panels for a caprice? pm info


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> Cool see you guys on November 8th, I also need to get that contact for the guy that did your interior. Could you shoot me the info?
> [/quo


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

got this one for sale 2500 or make offer.......


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

im the king boxes there is none higher sucka caprices should call me sire to lose my to lose my title ya better be fire i wont stop raggin till i retire :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Oct 20 2009, 07:37 PM~15417364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this the baddest caprice i ever seen props homie


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Oct 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15417426
> *this the baddest caprice i ever seen props homie
> *


good lookin homie im jus shuttin tha haters up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: rooooooooooyaaaaaaaaaaals


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Oct 20 2009, 06:02 AM~15410779
> *does anyone do the caddy panels for a caprice? pm info
> *


82 DEVILLE ON HERE OR ROYALTYRAG THOSE GUYS CAN HELP YOU. :cheesy:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

thats at the damm! i know that back ground anywere


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Oct 20 2009, 07:54 PM~15417568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY LS IN THE BACK


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 16 2009, 09:32 PM~15383962
> *Still a work in progress  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Eric, I can't wait for you to finish this fucker. With all the plans you have for it, it's going to be one bad ass box!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 21 2009, 02:36 AM~15419797
> *THATS MY LS IN THE BACK
> *


the orange one post some pics i want to see the combo


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 21 2009, 01:38 PM~15422564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i likes


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DID THEY PAINT THE BUMPERS THE COLOR OF THE CAR???


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

FOR SALE MAKE CASH OFFER 619- 571-1965 NO "TRADES" :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 21 2009, 12:13 PM~15423467
> *DID THEY PAINT THE BUMPERS THE COLOR OF THE CAR???
> *


i had to look a couple times too. didnt notice it at the show.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 20 2009, 11:36 PM~15419797
> *THATS MY LS IN THE BACK
> *


 :0 I SEE YOU RIDING LIKE THAT NICE


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Oct 20 2009, 05:34 AM~15410675
> *very nice!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 21 2009, 12:13 PM~15423467
> *DID THEY PAINT THE BUMPERS THE COLOR OF THE CAR???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: b4 GOODTIMES got it


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sup fellas i need the drive side door panel from a 86 or 87 2 door caprice if anyone has one for sale let me know thanks .


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 21 2009, 11:41 PM~15429213
> *sup fellas i need the drive side door panel from a 86 or 87 2 door caprice if anyone has one for sale let me know thanks .
> 
> 
> ...


speaking of door panels i jus redid mines but i will check out a place around here that might have sum


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 21 2009, 08:40 PM~15426969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a mean 3


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone have doors for an 86 or 87 2door box


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 22 2009, 06:19 AM~15432137
> *does anyone have doors for an 86 or 87 2door box
> *


I have a drivers side door for sale but it is in Seattle $300.00 plus shipping.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone now how to help me put in a Cadillac Digital dash in my Caprice PM please Thanks?


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 22 2009, 06:12 AM~15432102
> *thats a mean 3
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 23 2009, 12:24 PM~15446761
> *I have a drivers side door for sale but it is in Seattle  $300.00 plus shipping.
> *


Is the only difference in years mirror mount holes? And a Landau vs. non Landau wouldn't have the trim holes or pegs or however that mounts up?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 23 2009, 02:27 PM~15446793
> *Does anyone now how to help me put in a Cadillac Digital dash in my Caprice PM please Thanks?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Sep 25 2009, 01:19 AM~15181783
> *Did you use caddy vents or caprice vents or shall I say air ducts?
> *


Caddy

the heater/ac box needs to be modified or get one from a 90 caddy


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

MAKE ME A OFFER IM IN CALI #619-571-1965 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe316_@Oct 23 2009, 08:40 PM~15451207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That don't look like a 2 door Caprice to me.


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

im looking for some tips for my 85


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Oct 24 2009, 06:37 AM~15452706
> *im looking for some tips for my 85
> *


it depends on what u doing to it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Oct 24 2009, 02:37 AM~15452706
> *im looking for some tips for my 85
> *


Landau tips? I got _one_, can't remember which side it is, will look tonite. $35 shipped. PM me if interested.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone interested in buying some 90 (euro) gold plated front headlight bezels pm me thanx


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 25 2009, 11:12 AM~15459797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which 1 of those is yours


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 23 2009, 01:59 PM~15447142
> *Is the only difference in years mirror mount holes?  And a Landau vs. non Landau wouldn't have the trim holes or pegs or however that mounts up?
> *


No just the type of mirrors they use the same hole pattern for all if it is not a Landau you will have to fina a way to put your chrome on and as always you have to modify the chrome to accept the newer style mirrors.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 AM~15467852
> *which 1 of those is yours
> *


In the garage. My homie just sold the '88 in the middle (hopefully he realized he needs to get with a '87 or older) and the '85 is his homie's and I hear it's coming along nicely.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 25 2009, 12:07 AM~15458695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good out there at the show


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

my box doin a lil :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 26 2009, 08:41 PM~15476272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still looks clean bro


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 26 2009, 08:41 PM~15476272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Oct 26 2009, 10:19 PM~15477453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 26 2009, 11:28 PM~15478215
> *still looks clean bro
> *


THANKS :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 26 2009, 05:03 PM~15471075
> *In the garage.  My homie just sold the '88 in the middle (hopefully he realized he needs to get with a '87 or older) and the '85 is his homie's and I hear it's coming along nicely.
> *


thats whats up..hey im lookin for a whole front clip if you run across 1 let me know


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 26 2009, 11:41 PM~15476272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean what year is that :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 27 2009, 09:08 PM~15487785
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE DID U CHECK ON THAT DOOR PANEL WE TALK IN VEGAS ABOUT AND SEND ME A PM WITH THE PIC OF THE CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

GOT SOME LANDAU OVER THE TOP TRIM AND BACK WINDOW MOLDINGS FOR SALE.
ALSO THE TWO DOOR CHROME ROCKERS.

LOOKING FOR BEST OFFER.


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 26 2009, 11:41 PM~15476272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wood still like to have.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Oct 28 2009, 01:29 AM~15489801
> *wood still like to have.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 27 2009, 10:36 AM~15479556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 3 wheel


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 27 2009, 09:29 PM~15488068
> *GOT SOME LANDAU OVER THE TOP TRIM AND BACK WINDOW MOLDINGS FOR SALE.
> ALSO THE TWO DOOR CHROME ROCKERS.
> 
> ...


BACK WINDOW TRIM ... SOLD...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 21 2009, 11:38 AM~15422564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS 1!!


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

TTT4 THE 2DRS


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 27 2009, 07:28 AM~15479497
> *very clean what year is that :biggrin:
> *


84 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2009, 12:26 AM~15500956
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2009, 11:26 PM~15500956
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Thas a bad mothafucka.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 29 2009, 10:40 AM~15503776
> *Thas a bad mothafucka.
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG


----------



## BLVD.CLASSICS C.C. (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14048589
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAMN, that shit looks like its gonna come out tight. Makes me wish i still had my bubble. Please post pics of the progress while its getting built. Good luck homie


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 30 2009, 05:30 PM~14048589
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Any finished pics of one of these? Never seen it.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2009, 12:26 AM~15500956
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 12:50 AM~15501034
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Jul 11 2004, 08:29 PM~2025421
> *our=style 86
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

1 BAD ASS BOX :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 08:30 PM~15507638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride..homie...


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

JUST A LIL PEAK 4 THE HATERS NOT DONE JUST A LIL TASTE :biggrin: STREET LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 05:30 PM~15507638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MY CAR JUST BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1 BAD ASS BOX :biggrin:







:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 29 2009, 07:41 PM~15509047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 29 2009, 10:41 PM~15509047
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very clean i likes :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 05:30 PM~15507638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE HOMIE FIDEL FROM THE DFW CHAPTER AKA "TEQUILA NEGRA"


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 29 2009, 07:41 PM~15509047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

This is my old box. It wasnt a lowrider so please dont get off into hating and saying it woulda looked better on 13's and this and that. I lowride and im into other styles of cars too. Some of the current cars I have is a 58 vert,64 ss vert and a 64 ss ht. Yes it had 26's but it looked damn good..


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 29 2009, 08:42 PM~15509799
> *This is my old box. It wasnt a lowrider so please dont get off into hating and saying it woulda looked better on 13's and this and that. I lowride and im into other styles of cars too. Some of the current cars I have is a 58 vert,64 ss vert and a 64 ss ht. Yes it had 26's but it looked damn good..
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 29 2009, 06:41 PM~15509047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' like this one:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

[/quote]

:0 THAT BITCH IS CLEAN, I GOT A F 87 BUT A LANDAU ALL STOCK CLEAN OG. THEY LOOK GOOD STOCK.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 30 2009, 02:17 AM~15511536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks almost like my car :cheesy:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 29 2009, 09:56 PM~15511344
> *Lookin' like this one:
> 
> 
> ...


Love that factory 2-tone on the non Landau.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 08:02 PM~15518461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 08:02 PM~15518461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 08:02 PM~15518461
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice just what i had in mind for the near future! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 07:02 PM~15518461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS I LIKES


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale *


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 31 2009, 11:36 AM~15522446
> *gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale
> 
> 
> ...


PRICE


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how do i fix my e-brake on my 2door caprice?? any 1 have a diagram or a link??? i need it fast gotta get my car inspected


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how do i fix my e-brake on my 2door caprice?? any 1 have a diagram or a link??? i need it fast gotta get my car inspected


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 29 2009, 10:56 PM~15511344
> *Lookin' like this one:
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours ?


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 07:44 PM~15507781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks almost identicle to mine......


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 31 2009, 01:27 PM~15523431
> *is that yours ?
> *


Woulda been. It was for sale and I was all ready to get it but backed out thinking it would be better to spend that money on the '87 I already have. Now I kinda wish I had 2 though


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Oct 31 2009, 04:40 PM~15524138
> *That looks almost identicle to mine......
> 
> 
> ...


a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 08:02 PM~15518461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 30 2009, 08:02 PM~15518461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean car who's is it.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Nov 2 2009, 12:49 PM~15536964
> *Clean car who's is it.
> *


a homies in milwaukee wisconsin. he's part of Goodtimes C.C.


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 2 2009, 06:09 PM~15541340
> *a homies in milwaukee wisconsin. he's part of Goodtimes C.C.
> *


.............. core hes a cool dude i seen the car wen they were getting it ready to spray it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Nov 2 2009, 09:29 PM~15542337
> *.............. core hes a cool dude i seen the car wen they were getting it ready to spray it
> *


i thought it was his, but couldnt remember


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

could everyone post up pics of there car if they have one every angle multiple pics if possible trunk,body,engine,interior
just wondering cause when i look at a pic i like to see all the details i can to see what i can incorprate in my car what looks good and what doesnt maybe some of you feel the same way??


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 2 2009, 08:42 PM~15542503
> *i thought it was his, but couldnt remember
> *


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 2 2009, 09:39 PM~15544035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
any trunk pics :0
what year is this car


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 2 2009, 09:39 PM~15544035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

^ that caddy interior swap is the nicest one yet. super clean work, sunvisors, dome lights and rear sail panel makin all the difference homie. nice attention to detail.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

HERE ARE SOME PICS THAT ARE GOING OUT TO MY HOMIE MISTER . CEN CAL .

i wanna make sure he has something to hate on while he gets his box coupe finished up :biggrin: 

just fuckin' with you now bro...


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

2 years back...


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

thats real 1987 landau. daily driven.
paint, roof, hydraulics, mechanical, and exhaust, all under one roof, all by one set of hands. :yes:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

here is my project im workin on as we speak....... still alot factory tho but its all good


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

heres my 81 hopefully a totally new look comeing next year


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 3 2009, 01:20 PM~15548436
> *heres my 81 hopefully a totally new look comeing next year
> 
> 
> ...



whats ya plans for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 3 2009, 11:34 AM~15549105
> *whats ya plans for it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe a triple green


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 3 2009, 12:50 AM~15545648
> *thats what im talkin about :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> any trunk pics :0
> what year is this car
> *


87 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Trunk still needs work


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2009, 01:14 AM~15545858
> *^ that caddy interior swap is the nicest one yet. super clean work, sunvisors, dome lights and rear sail panel makin all the difference homie. nice attention to detail.
> *


Thanks bro I wanted to look like it was stock and ment to be in there

Check out the rear armrests :0










if anybody's tried it you know they dont just screw on


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15554249
> *Trunk still need work
> 
> 
> ...


i love the way you did the black and chrome on your setup


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 3 2009, 08:19 PM~15554388
> *Thanks bro I wanted to look like it was stock and ment to be in there
> 
> Check out the rear armrests :0
> ...


man this is one of the cleanest 2dr if not the best nice ass car core :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

<  < thanks


----------



## GINandJUICE (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2009, 12:04 AM~15546228
> *thats real 1987 landau. daily driven.
> paint, roof, hydraulics, mechanical, and exhaust, all under one roof, all by one set of hands. :yes:
> 
> ...


CLEAN . I THINK IM IN LOVE


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: good lookin out bro


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15554388
> *Thanks bro I wanted to look like it was stock and ment to be in there
> 
> Check out the rear armrests
> ...



all the door cards look sick. you put your work in on that interior playboy :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 3 2009, 12:49 AM~15546142
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS THAT ARE GOING OUT TO MY HOMIE MISTER . CEN CAL .
> 
> i wanna make sure he has something to hate on while he gets his box coupe finished up :biggrin:
> ...


HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HATE ON U A ESE STILL GOT MY NAME IN YOUR MoUTH DAm HOMIE YOUR that BorD DONt Trip I Got u HIT my HOMIE UP AT STREET LIFE 8186752038& TEll HIM 2 hook YOUR SHIT UP WIth SOme PattERnS :0 ASk 4 LEO o Yeah my CAPRICE Is A ReAL
87 LandAU 2 like I told u Dont trip on MY shit gave haters like u a sneak peak :0


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice


> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 3 2009, 08:09 PM~15554249
> *Trunk still needs work
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 05:44 PM~15507781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LiL PEAK 4 u Self made the Name of The car is going2 b called BITCH SLAPPER :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: bitch slapper !!!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Nov 4 2009, 04:45 AM~15557799
> *LiL PEAK 4 u Self made the Name of The car is going2 b called BITCH SLAPPER :biggrin:
> *


looks firme


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 4 2009, 10:56 AM~15559930
> *looks firme
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:42 AM~15559796
> *:roflmao:          :roflmao:  bitch slapper !!!
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

damn "BITCH SLAPPER" is 1 hell of a name......its different i like it..in a SLAP-A-BITCH kinda way lol


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 4 2009, 12:34 PM~15560827
> *damn "BITCH SLAPPER" is 1 hell of a name......its different i like it..in a SLAP-A-BITCH kinda way lol
> *


Yes SIR???????


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 4 2009, 02:40 PM~15561897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Nov 4 2009, 03:45 AM~15557799
> *LiL PEAK 4 u Self made the Name of The car is going2 b called BITCH SLAPPER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

CLEAN PICS OF THE RIDE... GOOD TIMES


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 4 2009, 08:02 PM~15564501
> *
> *



OK OK STREET LIFE HERES THE LAST IM GONNA SAY ON THIS

bitch slapper is lookin pretty tight, patterns on the front part of the roof instead of the vinyl is ill no doubt   leo, you put work in homie shits obvious, but for the record, so do i, only my hands on that black box, i just dont go around talking about it, which was what all this was about.... vegas....shuttin down the box game... a month back. anyway, do ya thing fellas :biggrin: lookin fwd to seeing this one when its done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 4 2009, 07:52 PM~14985050
> *THE FIRST CAPRICE WITH THE BROUM WINDOW I THINK THERE IS ONE OR TWO DONE BUT THIS IS THE FIRST 1! SO STEP IT UP CAUSE I'LL BE OUT THERE PRETTY SOON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there was one from premier it was red its in florida now I think that was the 1st one


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2009, 10:45 PM~15566860
> *there was one from premier it was red its in florida now I think that was the 1st one
> *


sorry homie pero no , but that car did come out before mine


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 4 2009, 10:51 PM~15566912
> *sorry homie pero no , but that car did come out before mine
> *


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:37 PM~15566784
> *OK OK STREET LIFE HERES THE LAST IM GONNA SAY ON THIS
> 
> bitch slapper is lookin pretty tight, patterns on the front part of the roof instead of the vinyl is ill no doubt      leo, you put work in homie shits obvious, but for the record, so do i, only my hands on that black box, i just dont go around talking about it, which was what all this was about.... vegas....shuttin down the box game... a month back. anyway, do ya thing fellas  :biggrin:  lookin fwd to seeing this one when its done  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: WAS UR CAR IN VEGAS??????


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:37 PM~15566784
> *OK OK STREET LIFE HERES THE LAST IM GONNA SAY ON THIS
> 
> bitch slapper is lookin pretty tight, patterns on the front part of the roof instead of the vinyl is ill no doubt      leo, you put work in homie shits obvious, but for the record, so do i, only my hands on that black box, i just dont go around talking about it, which was what all this was about.... vegas....shuttin down the box game... a month back. anyway, do ya thing fellas  :biggrin:  lookin fwd to seeing this one when its done  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Vegas is over homie u act like I was talking 2 u. Your car wasn't even there y r u so worried about it git off that shit u just need some attention like my girl fuck it u got 2 much of mine o by the way I didn't start taklking shit like I told u. I like your car just would,t have done mine 1 color but datz u car not mine. So don't come on this page acting like muthafuckers r hateing on u. O ya only Leo has put his hands on my car 1 stop shop STREET LIFE 8186752038 HI DESERT 4 THAT ASS????????? MAJESTICS?????????????THE END HOMIE DEAD ISSUE YOUR 15 SECONDS IS UP sO go & bother some 1 else with that bullshit cuz I got betther shit 2 do :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Nov 4 2009, 10:12 PM~15566516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA LOVE THAT BROUGHAM KIT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Nov 4 2009, 11:56 PM~15567493
> *GOTTA LOVE THAT BROUGHAM KIT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 05:44 PM~15507781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car , did doc paint it???

whats in the trunk, under the hood and last but not least how nice are the undies?

i love caprices... i thought i was going to bust out a nice one..


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ytt


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

my 15 seconds is up when that car drops patna


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Oct 29 2009, 05:44 PM~15507781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG M,.,.,.,.,.STREETLIFE CUSTOMS, :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

"STREETLIFE" :0 :biggrin: LAS VEGAS 2009


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 5 2009, 03:35 AM~15567772
> *ytt
> *


hey i always wanted to come down to lowrider nights :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 5 2009, 12:29 AM~15567732
> *nice  car , did doc paint it???
> 
> whats in the trunk, under the hood and last but not least how nice are the undies?
> ...


No street life did


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Nov 4 2009, 11:53 PM~15567455
> *Vegas is over homie u act like I was talking 2 u. Your car wasn't even there y r u  so worried about it git off that shit u just need some attention like my girl fuck it u got 2 much of mine o by the way I didn't start taklking shit like I told u. I like your car just would,t have done mine 1 color but datz u car not mine. So don't come on this page acting like muthafuckers r hateing on u. O ya only Leo has put his hands on my car 1 stop shop STREET LIFE 8186752038 HI DESERT 4 THAT ASS????????? MAJESTICS?????????????THE END HOMIE DEAD ISSUE YOUR 15 SECONDS IS UP sO go & bother some 1 else with that bullshit cuz I got betther shit 2 do :0
> *


GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN :cheesy:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

ttt 4 caprices :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 5 2009, 11:30 PM~15578975
> *ttt 4 caprices :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to put the one piece lights on my 84 2 door but its already painted i heard there is a way to use the stock header with some mods has any one done this and is there a build thread


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 31 2009, 11:36 AM~15522446
> *gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

NOT MINE YET, BUT WILL BE SOON!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER!!!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 8 2009, 01:30 AM~15595339
> *NOT MINE YET, BUT WILL BE SOON!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like this..very clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 6 2009, 08:19 AM~15580775
> *WHATS UP BIG DADDY :biggrin:
> *


wat up ya boy still playin huh ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 7 2009, 09:30 PM~15595339
> *NOT MINE YET, BUT WILL BE SOON!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 10 2009, 12:57 AM~15617171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 2 2009, 09:39 PM~15544035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICR RIDE!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 AM~15617752
> *BAD ASS HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

anybody kno where i can get the rubber bumper molding


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Nov 10 2009, 08:22 PM~15627339
> *anybody kno where i can get the rubber bumper molding
> *


go to the local chevy dealer

they still have availible the trim for 80-85 

it's the black trim with the white line in it.. 



i belive in like 86 or so threw 90 it was solid black.. and that trim is not availible

it think front and rear was a litttle over 100 bucks when i got it.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 9 2009, 11:57 PM~15617171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Nov 10 2009, 09:47 PM~15628358
> *NICE!!
> *


THANKS USO..


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 9 2009, 11:57 PM~15617171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE 710 FREEWAY GETTING BROKEN IN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 10 2009, 10:56 PM~15629218
> *LOOKS LIKE THE 710 FREEWAY GETTING BROKEN IN :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RITE HOMIE THE 710


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my ride


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

I LOVE CADI CAPRICES


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!
















THE BADDEST 2DR BOX IN THE EAST COAST!!
BIG "I"!!!!


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 13 2009, 10:09 AM~15654869
> *my ride
> 
> 
> ...


no body work?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

the shop was suppose to do it.. im taking it bak after thanksgiving


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 03:43 PM~15657562
> *
> *


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 10 2009, 09:41 PM~15628294
> *go to the local chevy dealer
> 
> they still have availible the trim for 80-85
> ...


they dont got nothing in mn


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

for the homie Aaron, the badest painter in the NW and the cleanest Box West of the Mississippi...



































































































































































1987 " ICEBOX " Chevy Caprice

Built by owner - Aaron Vickery

Body/Paint - 

valspar Horizon blue base ( mercedes color ) 

house of kolor oriental blue kandy

and silver leaf under valspar clear real clean

custom fleetwood pads painted oreintal blue kandy




Guts - 

Molded interior plastics and painted to match body color

Seats are 2tone grey with Ostrich inserts

Eclipse flip screen dvd,nav,cd 

Pheonix Gold amps 

kicker sub and 6x9s

and infiniti tweets and mids




Motor - under 5k miles on build

Bored .30over 

forged steel crank

4bolt main 

mild cam 

headman headers 

enurushine carb and intake manifold

Billet specialty "V" Drive belt kit w/ ac pump and remote resivor / valve covers / air cleaner

kandy painted Powersteering pump 

kandy painted block and heads to match patterns/frame

chrome arp headstuds

very very detailed won numerous outstading engine awards see picutres


trunk -

6" and 12" strokes

2pump all chrome set up

polished monster green

chrome fittings 

12 batteries with kandyblue holddowns n matching wires

interior color press panel

fully straped and Molded frame painted kandy oreintal blue with striping

Molded A arms 

full chrome suspension

axle powdercoated to match frame no longer have chrome on in picture






Buisness- 
to much to list over 40k invested asking 25k bestoffer also will be posted on ebay!
Contact Aaron Vickery - [email protected] , PM , serious questions / requests only


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

icebox gas hop only 5 to the nose


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

U


> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 03:43 PM~15657562
> *
> *


NICE ESHAUST WIND KIND IS IT


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 11:39 AM~15655652
> *congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!
> 
> 
> ...


NEW LRM??


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 2 2009, 08:39 PM~15544035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just wonder n with the caddy dash is the heater and A/C functions still work n :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

MY RIMS.. TEMP COLOR TILL I PAINT THEM!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 31 2009, 11:36 AM~15522446
> *gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 13 2009, 11:25 PM~15660511
> *NEW LRM??
> *


yessir


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Nov 13 2009, 05:42 PM~15658681
> *for the homie Aaron, the badest painter in the NW and the cleanest Box West of the Mississippi...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15667291
> *MY RIMS.. TEMP COLOR TILL I PAINT THEM!
> 
> 
> ...


did you put the adapters on right??


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 15 2009, 12:23 AM~15668956
> *did you put the adapters on right??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

YEA.. I DID, BUTI TOOK THEM OFF N WENT BACK TO STOCK. I WATED TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

READ IN MY BUILD UP AND IT EXSPLAIN EVERYTHING BEHIND THA BACKWARDNESS


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 13 2009, 11:10 PM~15660377
> *U
> NICE ESHAUST WIND KIND IS IT
> *


 madrel bent 2 and half inch all the way back dual chamber flowmasters


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 15 2009, 02:09 AM~15669163
> *READ IN MY BUILD UP AND IT EXSPLAIN EVERYTHING BEHIND THA BACKWARDNESS
> *


my bad homie i saw that in your topic after i posted it up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 15 2009, 01:09 AM~15669163
> *READ IN MY BUILD UP AND IT EXSPLAIN EVERYTHING BEHIND THA BACKWARDNESS
> *


happy birthday bro


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

ANYBODY INTERESTED I HAVE 2 4 DOORS I AM PARTING OUT, PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 15 2009, 03:34 PM~15671883
> *happy birthday bro
> *




Thanks bro!! im ready to hit the clubs now!lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

tight just dont waste all your money you have a car to build :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

heck yea i know... im lookin in on how much dye cost so i can change my inside to black


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Nov 13 2009, 09:44 PM~15661154
> *just wonder n with the caddy dash is the heater and A/C functions still work n :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 7 2009, 10:30 PM~15595339
> *NOT MINE YET, BUT WILL BE SOON!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

how hard is it to get the cadi dash to fit


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt for the boxes


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Nov 13 2009, 11:44 PM~15661154
> *just wonder n with the caddy dash is the heater and A/C functions still work n :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


In mine the heat works, the vaccum to change the vents work,climate control,rear defrost,and outside temp.Everything works on my dash except the A/C which didnt work before I started it clutch on the compressor is shot


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 17 2009, 11:02 PM~15696718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean :cheesy:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 17 2009, 08:02 PM~15696718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

O YEA


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 17 2009, 06:54 PM~15696598
> *In mine the heat works, the vaccum to change the vents work,climate control,rear defrost,and outside temp.Everything works on my dash except the A/C which didnt work before I started it clutch on the compressor is shot
> *


any mods that i need to do as far as wireing or any troubles u ran into


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 18 2009, 06:17 PM~15708050
> *O YEA
> 
> 
> ...


Okay why's everything on the wrong side and is that a '87?


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got landau moldings and rocker moldings for sale. And I got a complete euro header panel with filler molding not the best but will get you by if you want one. Let me know, will post pics this weekend


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 18 2009, 10:08 PM~15710163
> *Okay why's everything on the wrong side and is that a '87?
> *


I think he is doing like that to switch it up :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 18 2009, 10:08 PM~15710163
> *Okay why's everything on the wrong side and is that a '87?
> *


YUP ITS AN 87 RIGHTHAND DRIVE FIRST ONE I EVER SEEN


----------



## superchevy (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 25 2009, 01:04 AM~14871200
> *Anybody need a moulding for their vinyl top?  It's from a '84, perfect condition.  Non Landau style (rear section vinyl top, opposite of Landau)  PM me an offer.
> *


hey bro u have any pics


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 18 2009, 10:52 AM~15701766
> *BAD ASS HOMIE
> *


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 18 2009, 10:49 PM~15711254
> *YUP ITS AN 87 RIGHTHAND DRIVE FIRST ONE I EVER SEEN
> 
> *


Wait a minute what's with the pedals on the other side?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 19 2009, 05:21 PM~15718966
> *Wait a minute what's with the pedals on the other side?
> *


DRIVING IS GONA BE A TEAM EFFORT :biggrin: 

 GONNA BE CRAZY, I WANT TO SEE WHAT THE DASH LOOKS LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 19 2009, 06:41 PM~15719260
> *DRIVING IS GONA BE A TEAM EFFORT :biggrin:
> 
> GONNA BE CRAZY, I WANT TO SEE WHAT THE DASH LOOKS LIKE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 19 2009, 06:41 PM~15719260
> *DRIVING IS GONA BE A TEAM EFFORT :biggrin:
> 
> GONNA BE CRAZY, I WANT TO SEE WHAT THE DASH LOOKS LIKE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

4sale make me an offer
*2dr box caprice quater window interior panels. NOT dry rotted. clean panels*
























*gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale *
























no one needs this??


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 19 2009, 11:02 PM~15721928
> *4sale make me an offer
> 2dr box caprice quater window interior panels. NOT dry rotted. clean panels
> 
> ...


I do but money is tight right now :angry:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 18 2009, 11:49 PM~15711254
> *YUP ITS AN 87 RIGHTHAND DRIVE FIRST ONE I EVER SEEN
> 
> *


EUROPEAN SHIT LOOKING GOOD HOMIE DAM U TRYING 2 STAY ON TOP 4 A MINUTE:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 17 2009, 08:02 PM~15696718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAJESTICS U NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

My project I started a month ago 1980.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbcaprice562_@Nov 20 2009, 01:12 PM~15728066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID HOMIE I GOT EXTRA PARTS LET ME KNOW...


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

I need the driver side corner light and rear bumper fillers on the side


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbcaprice562_@Nov 20 2009, 02:31 PM~15728858
> *I need the driver side corner light and rear bumper fillers on the side
> *


I GOT THE CORNER LIGHT NOT THE FILLERS


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Nov 20 2009, 09:20 AM~15724709
> *MAJESTICS U NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbcaprice562_@Nov 20 2009, 04:12 PM~15728066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet project :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superchevy+Nov 19 2009, 08:07 AM~15712911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the trim in question

the car above has the trim...
here are my pictures b4 i removed them



















i also have rear trim glass trim









i have door area drip rail trim also


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 23 2009, 10:17 AM~15753217
> *i have the trim in question
> 
> the car above has the trim...
> ...


how much?


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 23 2009, 10:17 AM~15753217
> *i have the trim in question
> 
> the car above has the trim...
> ...


How much for the qtr window trim


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got some caprice Landau trims and some other stuff for sale check it out
































































PM me offfers, if i dont like the offer I'll let you know what I'll let this stuff go for


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 23 2009, 07:27 PM~15757432
> *I got some caprice Landau trims and some other stuff for sale check it out
> 
> 
> ...



how much for the headers


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Got a hold of these "chrome fronts", had to try 'em on at least. I think they're coming off asap...maybe. :loco:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

My 79 project :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

might be selling my Landau, since I can't sell my '90 lac..


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 23 2009, 09:21 PM~15760360
> *Got a hold of these "chrome fronts", had to try 'em on at least.  I think they're coming off asap...maybe.  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I hope you take them off


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Nov 23 2009, 10:44 PM~15761623
> *might be selling my Landau, since I can't sell my '90 lac..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 23 2009, 04:17 PM~15757935
> *how much for the headers
> *


$120 for the Euro header and $80 for the 85


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

View My Video :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Nov 23 2009, 08:44 PM~15761623
> *might be selling my Landau, since I can't sell my '90 lac..
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 24 2009, 01:09 AM~15763525
> *how much
> *


X2


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Nov 20 2009, 07:16 AM~15724702
> *EUROPEAN SHIT LOOKING GOOD HOMIE DAM U TRYING 2 STAY ON TOP 4  A  MINUTE:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ITS A CUSTOMERS CAR ALL HIS IDEAL BUT ITS FUN TO DO I GEUSS SINCE YALL DONT WANT TO BRING ME URS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 24 2009, 01:20 AM~15762196
> *$120 for the Euro header and $80 for the 85
> *


what state your in


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 24 2009, 01:09 AM~15763525
> *how much
> *


$1,900


----------



## stompnu88 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 18 2009, 07:17 PM~15708050
> *O YEA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 18 2009, 06:17 PM~15708050
> *O YEA
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna paint it to match the other one


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Nov 24 2009, 10:03 AM~15766488
> *$1,900
> *


pm me details please


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

good lookin out on the parts


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

will doors off a 2 door delta fit a 2 door box? 

are patches available?
im probly picking up a 2 door box in the near future. but the doors are going and the trunks got a hole. 

just wondering if i can still get patches and stuff


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 24 2009, 04:42 PM~15768962
> *pm me details please
> *


1980 v8 305 all power, cadi pillow seats and panels..  
Updated '87 front and back.. :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Nov 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15766440
> *what state your in
> *


Arizona Phoenix


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 24 2009, 12:01 PM~15767050
> *you gonna paint it to match the other one
> *


THIS IS A CUSTOMERS CAR I DONT KNOW WAT COLOR HES GOING


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

any 2 door box owners that could help me with some questions shoot me a pm.


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Nov 24 2009, 07:48 PM~15771600
> *1980 v8 305 all power, cadi pillow seats and panels..
> Updated '87 front and back.. :biggrin:
> *


How does it drive and any problems with it?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 25 2009, 10:03 PM~15783905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dis car is on point! are te rims new? or have i been jus over looking them?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 26 2009, 08:57 AM~15788167
> *dis car is on point! are te rims new? or have i been jus over looking them?
> *


new to the car just put them on last week along with the billet grill
my homie had them sittin in his garage so i took them off his hands


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 25 2009, 08:03 PM~15783905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 26 2009, 12:47 PM~15789720
> *new to the car just put them on last week along with the billet grill
> my homie had them sittin in his garage so i took them off his hands
> *


I LIKE THE GRILL. WERE CAN I GET 1 AT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 26 2009, 11:51 AM~15789749
> *I LIKE THE GRILL. WERE CAN I GET 1 AT
> *


EBAY


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 26 2009, 05:04 PM~15791805
> *EBAY
> *


I ve seen them go for as low as $50 on there


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 25 2009, 09:03 PM~15783905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat rocker moldings r those on the car


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 26 2009, 03:16 PM~15791870
> *wat rocker moldings r those on the car
> *


CAPRICE CHROME ROCKERS


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 26 2009, 04:50 PM~15792136
> *CAPRICE CHROME ROCKERS
> *


they look good most cats panels dnt sit that low on the body wit stockchromes niiiiice
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 26 2009, 05:50 PM~15792136
> *CAPRICE CHROME ROCKERS
> *


didnt you tell me you guys shaved them


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

Just got my 13s


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 26 2009, 04:35 PM~15792434
> *didnt you tell me you guys shaved them
> *


that cadillac plastic rockers got shaved, not the metal ones.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbcaprice562+Dec 2 2009, 03:59 PM~15848341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD 3WHEEL


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Dec 4 2009, 07:31 AM~15868344
> *
> GOOD 3WHEEL
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbcaprice562_@Dec 2 2009, 02:59 PM~15848341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbcaprice562_@Dec 2 2009, 02:59 PM~15848341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU PUT THE MIRRORS ON THAT I HOOKED YOU UP WITH HOMIE , HOW ABOUT THE LIGHT?


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ya i put the mirrors on the next day and the light. Good looking out.


----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Dec 4 2009, 06:31 AM~15868344
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> GOOD 3WHEEL
> *


Thanks


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Nov 24 2009, 10:40 AM~15766260
> *ITS A CUSTOMERS CAR ALL HIS IDEAL BUT ITS FUN TO DO I GEUSS SINCE YALL DONT WANT TO BRING ME URS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it if u can't beat,em join,em hit me up your number :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

For sale ! link in my sig


----------



## TRU BLU 77 (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 29 2009, 10:40 AM~15503776
> *Thas a bad mothafucka.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

My Favorite. My Vice Presidents Ride. URBAN LEGENDS C.C BABY


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

got me an 85 fully built 350 just need some more chrome and im waitin on a 90 front and back and mirrors already got a 90 caddi digital dash in it just gotta figure out the speed ometer! ill post pics soon! :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Nov 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15655652
> *congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> My Favorite. My Vice Presidents Ride. URBAN LEGENDS C.C BABY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> congrats to VA member crazy PAT!!! he is PROOF THAT HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!! were proud of u PAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 23 2009, 04:27 PM~15757432
> *I got some caprice Landau trims and some other stuff for sale check it out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine in the works :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Dec 7 2009, 07:25 PM~15904106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

68 Caprice


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Dec 8 2009, 07:49 AM~15910378
> *BAD ASS
> *


thanks homie


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Dec 8 2009, 02:25 AM~15904106
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 8 2009, 02:26 AM~15908750
> *Mine in the works :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



nice project


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 4 2009, 04:05 PM~15872741
> *For sale ! link in my sig
> 
> 
> ...





THEEE CLEANEST ANY WHERE :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Dec 8 2009, 09:11 AM~15911616
> *nice project
> *


 Thanks homie :thumbsup: I got big plans for this car. Its just gonna take some time to do it right. Check out my build up its in my signature I havent updated it in a while but ima post new pics this weekend


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

if any one needs da outer door strip for 2 doors caprice they have them here 
http://www.1aauto.com/1A/Weatherstrip/Chevrolet/Caprice


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15921037
> *if any one needs da outer door strip for 2 doors caprice they have them here
> http://www.1aauto.com/1A/Weatherstrip/Chevrolet/Caprice
> 
> ...


good lookin man ive been lookin for these mofos for a min ttt for real caprice lovers :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Dec 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15921259
> *good lookin man ive been lookin for these mofos for a min ttt for real caprice lovers  :cheesy:
> *


no problem royal


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 9 2009, 12:48 AM~15921398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TTT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 8 2009, 01:26 AM~15908750
> *Mine in the works :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT THOSE EXTRA DOOR MOLDINGS


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 9 2009, 01:11 AM~15921037
> *if any one needs da outer door strip for 2 doors caprice they have them here
> http://www.1aauto.com/1A/Weatherstrip/Chevrolet/Caprice
> 
> ...



IF I'M NOT WRONG THERES A PLACE ON EBAY SELLING BOTH INNER AND OUTER FOR 90.00 OUT OF FLORIDA 

LOOK FOR IT UNDER CAPRICE WINDOW SWEEPS


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 9 2009, 05:52 PM~15930025
> *I GOT THOSE EXTRA DOOR MOLDINGS
> *


You talkin bout the landau srtip for the door?? I got that already. I need some clean quarter window trims, the one that goes around the window if you know any body thats got em let me know. Hey how much to ship that grill to PHX AZ?


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

MY 2DOOR 79 CAPRICE (THE LAST OF THE GLASS) ON 13TEENS FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 11 2009, 01:00 PM~15948640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking cool bro


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 11 2009, 11:05 AM~15948678
> *looking cool bro
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 11 2009, 12:00 PM~15948640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 11 2009, 01:08 PM~15949914
> *NICE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

1974 Caprice Cpe


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

my newest project gonna get ready for 2010! :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 10 2009, 10:05 PM~15943943
> *You talkin bout the landau srtip for the door?? I got that already. I need some clean quarter window trims, the one that goes around the window if you know any body thats got em let me know. Hey how much to ship that grill to PHX AZ?
> *


I GOT THOSES WINDOW MOLDINGS 40 DOLLARS ASIDE PLUS SHIPPING IN GOOD CONDITION


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 19 2009, 10:02 PM~15721928
> *4sale make me an offer
> 2dr box caprice quater window interior panels. NOT dry rotted. clean panels
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 13 2009, 02:14 PM~15967411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice i cant wait to get the 90 update on mines!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 13 2009, 02:16 PM~15968271
> *nice i cant wait to get the 90 update on mines!
> *


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have a set of 87 2dr caprice stainess everthing winshield front and the back window stainless, front spears,front fenders, 4 piece upper door moldings,qtr stainless,upper stainless, and the front and back bumper strips clean. pm me if interested or check craigslist los angeles


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 13 2009, 02:18 PM~15968707
> *
> *


TRADE PENDING ON A GLASSHOUSE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2009, 09:51 PM~16002697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

this is before i went to work on it


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

heres my other one before i lifted it


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2009, 05:51 PM~16002697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Dec 18 2009, 08:40 PM~16023442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

<span style='color:blue'>DESERT DREAMS C.C TEXAS


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2009, 06:51 PM~16002697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT MUTHAFUCKA IS CLEAN :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

heres my old one :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*jUgh of this one.*


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

landau trim fo sale or trade pm with offers! i do not have driver fender strip and pass fender strip is bent the rest is perfect. :cheesy: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 19 2009, 06:00 AM~16027583
> *jUgh of this one.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Cuz


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Dec 20 2009, 06:42 PM~16040458
> *thanks Cuz
> *



*THAT'S WHAT THE U</span>T......SHOWIN LOVE.*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 16 2009, 12:55 PM~15998843
> *TRADE PENDING ON A GLASSHOUSE
> *


thats whats up bro


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 21 2009, 12:33 AM~16044148
> *thats whats up bro
> *


cars gone to GOODTIMES C.C san gabriel chapter


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2009, 01:37 AM~16044185
> *cars gone to GOODTIMES C.C san gabriel chapter
> *


im happy for you bro now show me what you got :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 21 2009, 12:46 AM~16044224
> *im  happy for you bro now show me what you got  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 21 2009, 01:47 AM~16044232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I would have made that move for that its clean bro


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Dec 19 2009, 01:32 AM~16027030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like mine color and all. Just without the moldings and fixed interior :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has 2 sets of complete 86/87 2dr caprice landeau Moldings the hard to find one original 2 piece door stainless i have 2 complete sets from the header tips to the top and from the front winshield to the back window stainless. i also have 2 sets of front and back bumper strips double lines for sale clean . or check craigslist Los Angeles Ca :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey what's up chevy guys


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 21 2009, 09:52 AM~16046006
> *Looks just like mine color and all. Just without the moldings and fixed interior  :biggrin:
> *


THE ROOF WAS MARBLIZED SILVER WITH PEARL WHITE BODY THAT PIC WAS LIKE TEN YEARS AGO


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 20 2009, 12:38 PM~16036905
> *landau trim fo sale or trade pm with offers! i do not have driver fender strip and pass fender strip is bent the rest is perfect.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



ttt still got for now


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Dec 18 2009, 05:40 PM~16023442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

anyone need rear and 1/4 glass i got a set.... send me a pm


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 24 2009, 01:16 AM~16074244
> *anyone need rear and 1/4 glass i got a set.... send me a pm
> *



pm sent! :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin: Merry Christmas a Todos! :wave:


----------



## j-roc0801 (Mar 17, 2009)

*TTT to the badest fucking car gm ever made....... best lowfuckingrider.......
yeah! bitch! what!*


----------



## j-roc0801 (Mar 17, 2009)

*look at my face bitch, you think i am playing..........*


----------



## bigsmurf13 (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 23 2009, 10:16 PM~16074244
> *anyone need rear and 1/4 glass i got a set.... send me a pm
> *


how good is the trim


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt for the 2 doors!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

My chevy is slowly coming along ttt for the box chevys!!!!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 20 2009, 12:38 PM~16036905
> *landau trim fo sale or trade pm with offers! i do not have driver fender strip and pass fender strip is bent the rest is perfect.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



still got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Dec 24 2009, 10:34 PM~16083957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jul 7 2004, 09:28 PM~2013517
> *buy it
> *


how much


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

BIG DANTE







S RIDE


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## lbcaprice562 (Oct 26, 2009)

Got the mirrors waiting for the rear fillers and straight to the paint booth


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machine+Dec 29 2009, 02:00 PM~16121563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!  keep updateing


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

still looking to trade my caddy for a box


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigchevy66 (Dec 3, 2009)

this is my boxchevy. hey mario from p.e. i finally got one. uffin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Dec 25 2009, 12:34 AM~16083957
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 21 2009, 10:38 AM~15422564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back inthe royals stable :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2009, 05:51 PM~16002697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love them black on black caprices


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Dec 8 2009, 11:58 AM~15911519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caprie homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 4 2010, 12:44 AM~16176527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is that a buckle i see?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 02:09 PM~16180503
> *is that a buckle i see?
> *


I saw that to?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 6 2010, 07:54 AM~16201240
> *I saw that to?
> *


i beilve so, its on both sides. and hey you can see how they got there..... 3 wheelin it look like.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 29 2009, 07:28 PM~16126044
> *still looking to trade my caddy for a box
> 
> 
> ...



man i would trade my box for tha lac. but mine its on thata level yet


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevy66_@Dec 30 2009, 01:11 PM~16132767
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good homie


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 29 2009, 06:28 PM~16126044
> *still looking to trade my caddy for a box
> 
> 
> ...


Big "E" :thumbsup: you clean homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Dec 29 2009, 10:00 AM~16121563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: got any more pics?


----------



## bigchevy66 (Dec 3, 2009)

thx hood starra. lil by lil


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

lookibg for a complete euro header panel


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevy66_@Jan 8 2010, 07:46 PM~16228729
> *thx hood starra. lil by lil
> *



Yup same here bro mines is slowly coming together as well


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=519969&hl=


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: BAD ASS 2DR CHEVY'S


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Jan 3 2010, 03:17 PM~16171330
> *back inthe royals stable :biggrin:
> *


THEM ROYALS BUILT RIDES SEEM TO BE LIKE BOOMARANGS AND HOMING PIGONS THEY ALWAYS FIND THEIR WAY HOME :biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

I need to give it some TLC hasnt been used in like 6 or 7 yrs :uh:


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jan 14 2010, 02:54 PM~16290242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the infamous "EL GATO"?

:biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

u know it


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

here's two of my chevys 80 impala & 82 caprice landau


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Parting out a 84 Caprice Landau car is complete also has Euro Clip with Euro tail lights let me know if anyone needs parts


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 01:12 PM~16309995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass#1


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 01:14 PM~16310006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 04:12 PM~16309995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



super cleeeeen!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 16 2010, 01:12 PM~16309995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT :biggrin: THX FOR POSTING THE PIC HOMIE


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jan 14 2010, 12:54 PM~16290242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



























dusted off the hydros and they still work needs new batteries but enough juice for now to get it up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 6 2010, 08:53 AM~16201444
> *man i would trade my box for tha lac. but mine its on thata level yet
> *


sorry to see what happend to your car bro im not realy looking for nothing fansy it dont even have to be lifted i just want one thats clean


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jan 7 2010, 04:20 PM~16216424
> *Big "E"  :thumbsup:  you clean homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup bro how are you man Im just trying to get back my box chevys :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

MY 84 :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2010, 07:44 PM~16312903
> *Parting out a 84 Caprice Landau car is complete also has Euro Clip with Euro tail lights let me know if anyone needs parts
> *


 Do you got the landau spear tips that go on the header panel??


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 07:53 PM~16320097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN AS HELL BRO :thumbsup: HVE U THOT ABOUT PUTN 90 PANELS ON HER I THINK THAT WLD LOOK TYTE.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jan 16 2010, 08:47 PM~16313390
> *Bad ass#1
> *


I agree 100% :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 10:53 PM~16320097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very clean 84 homie


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 09:53 PM~16320097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the big ~M~ LOOKS GOOD


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 07:53 PM~16320097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a homie that is looking to buy a box his budget is 6k maybe 7k. hes not a member but im always showing him what i see online. please post up some pics if your box is for sale, thanks


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 16 2010, 08:44 PM~16312903
> *Parting out a 84 Caprice Landau car is complete also has Euro Clip with Euro tail lights let me know if anyone needs parts
> *


Do you have the chrome trim that goes around the rear and how much also I need the rocker panel chrome . Let me know what u got and how much.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> still looking to trade my caddy for a box


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Jan 21 2010, 03:43 AM~16361230
> *CLEAN AS HELL BRO :thumbsup: HVE U THOT ABOUT PUTN 90 PANELS ON HER I THINK THAT WLD LOOK TYTE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Jan 21 2010, 05:53 PM~16367773
> *the big ~M~  LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jan 21 2010, 03:19 PM~16366083
> *Very clean 84 homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 03:45 PM~16378058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put 2gether nicley :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 03:45 PM~16378058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:45 PM~16378058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xgCZBToNnBo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xgCZBToNnBo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/quote]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Dec 16 2009, 06:51 PM~16002697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 03:45 PM~16378058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for posting it Homie :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jan 22 2010, 09:50 PM~16381733
> *BAD ASS!
> *


Thx


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ay i got a euro front clip for my caprice, and i dont know how to convert the clips on the back,, is there a diagram, or sumthin that can show me how to wire them or do i have to buy a whole new wire harness and go from there?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 23 2010, 05:46 PM~16388156
> *ay i got a euro front clip for my caprice, and i dont know how to convert the clips on the back,, is there a diagram, or sumthin that can show me how to wire them or do i have to buy a whole new wire harness and go from there?
> *


THE EURO CLIP SHOULD BOLT RITE ON AND JUST HAVE TO SPLICE THE WIRES FOR THE EURO LIGHT CONNECTIONS


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 10 2009, 12:57 AM~15617171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BUDDY


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2009, 12:26 AM~15500956
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


D-BOYS SHIT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Sep 14 2009, 12:00 PM~15076730
> *Dee-boys Caprice Landau  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


86 LANDAU "AGAINST ALL ODDS"


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 23 2010, 07:00 PM~16388676
> *86 LANDAU "AGAINST ALL ODDS"
> *


What up Gizmoe :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 23 2010, 08:33 PM~16389467
> *What up Gizmoe :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP TRAFFIC ERIC.. WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIE...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 23 2010, 07:52 PM~16388607
> *THE EURO CLIP SHOULD BOLT RITE ON AND JUST HAVE TO SPLICE THE WIRES FOR THE EURO LIGHT CONNECTIONS
> *


when i wrecked y car alot of wires were cut, and even toe they are color coated but idk which and wut wire goes were i have, any 1 hae a wiring diagram?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 23 2010, 11:22 AM~16385493
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thx for posting it Homie  :biggrin:
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 24 2010, 12:06 AM~16391518
> *WHATS UP TRAFFIC ERIC.. WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIE...
> *


Just chillin Homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow: ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16378277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 06:22 PM~16409459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw fuck I better re think all that weight in my caprice, I love my Landau more than I love my wife, and its a piece of shit.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 26 2010, 03:22 AM~16409459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn somebody just warned me for this but its even more impressive to see :0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 06:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 07:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...



sweet i'm loving it


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 05:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt for the two doors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 05:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAR??


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 1 2010, 11:00 AM~16476955
> *heres mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DNT LIKE CONT KITS BUT THAT COLOR AND CAR IS VERY NICE


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

claen...


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

OOPS,CLEAN


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 07:22 PM~16409459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i remember this car. Munoz old caprice :0


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 06:22 PM~16409459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 What the hell happened here???????? :uh: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 1 2010, 12:00 PM~16476955
> *heres mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 07:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...


THE OLD SCHOOL BOX LOOKS CLEAN :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jan 31 2010, 08:46 PM~16472253
> *YEAR??
> *


i had a 77 with the aerocoupe back window like that. got jacked a few years ago.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 08:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice box what color blue is that


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 1 2010, 02:00 PM~16476955
> *heres mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice box love the 5th kit on it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 1 2010, 11:00 AM~16476955
> *heres mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

my 87 landau with pits in tha trunk


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 04:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS CLEAN, IS IT A 77 OR 78


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

it should be a 78 since the 77's got different taillights...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

*MY SHIT HOMIES *   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 5 2010, 08:17 PM~16526229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

heres my 79...not done yet ...but im in traffic


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Feb 5 2010, 07:24 PM~16526307
> *clean
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 6 2010, 03:19 AM~16526262
> *MY SHIT HOMIES      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride homie  but i'm lookin at the picture like this and thinkin you should share some more with us :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 26 2010, 05:49 AM~16414196
> *My boy Glenn's box Caprice. Rolling it home from the paintshop, needs to be upholstered and assembled:
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass!! thats a nice blue!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 5 2010, 07:17 PM~16526229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 1 2010, 11:00 AM~16476955
> *heres mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 6 2010, 01:18 AM~16529607
> *Clean ride homie    but i'm lookin at the picture like this and thinkin you should share some more with us  :biggrin:
> *


JUST A LIL SAMPLE OF "LADY LUCK" AND HER FRIEND


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 5 2010, 07:17 PM~16526229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Suede and the brains blown tight s**t homie.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 5 2010, 06:41 PM~16525895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the tightest/cleanest C's out there to this day! I LOVE it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Feb 5 2010, 10:52 PM~16528490
> *heres my 79...not done yet ...but im in traffic
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i got, 79 landau half rag, but far from done


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

charlee what up big Maniac!? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:59 PM~16532208
> *thats what i got, 79 landau half rag, but far from done
> *


post up some pics.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Feb 5 2010, 10:52 PM~16528490
> *heres my 79...not done yet ...but im in traffic
> 
> 
> ...


 by the way does anyone have a stock like this...ive been searching?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Feb 6 2010, 12:41 PM~16532100
> *Suede and the brains blown tight s**t homie.
> *


NO BRAINS BLOWN OUT ON THIS ONE....THE GREEN ONE GOT THE BRAINS BLOWN OUT HOMIE


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 5 2010, 07:19 PM~16526262
> *MY SHIT HOMIES      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


BRAINS BLOWN OUT


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Feb 4 2010, 05:29 AM~16505116
> *THIS IS CLEAN, IS IT A 77 OR 78
> *


It's a '78

Kinda late on the answer, but I don't really check this topic :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Feb 6 2010, 12:41 PM~16532100
> *Suede and the brains blown tight s**t homie.
> *


Thx Mr 84 Caprice :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:55 PM~16532185
> *One of the tightest/cleanest C's out there to this day! I LOVE it! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thx Repentance


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 5 2010, 07:19 PM~16526262
> *MY SHIT HOMIES      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


What up Gizmoe :biggrin:


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 5 2010, 07:17 PM~16526229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a
damm that shit is clean


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 6 2010, 03:16 PM~16533075
> *What up Gizmoe :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE...


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt for the Caprice lovers


----------



## Fathertime (Dec 16, 2009)

This is my Homie Shoe from Stylistics-Los Angeles C.C. and his Caprice :machinegun: :thumbsup: :guns: :burn: :420:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*V.P OF URBAN LEGENDS CAR CLUB*


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 6 2010, 03:15 PM~16533070
> *Thx Repentance
> *


No! No!... The streets Thank _YOU_! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fathertime_@Feb 6 2010, 04:48 PM~16533658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to his red 79? I pulled em over on the shaw when i was still back in L.A. to give him props(even though it was still in its building stage) that day his starter went out and he had to get a tow in front of tha wiener shnitzel :happysad:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddy93_@Feb 6 2010, 03:32 PM~16533174
> *a
> damm that shit is clean
> *


Thx Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 5 2010, 07:17 PM~16526229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thc cutty :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 5 2010, 10:19 PM~16526262
> *MY SHIT HOMIES      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



this is one of my favorites!!!!!!!!!! nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 7 2010, 05:30 AM~16538145
> *this is one of my favorites!!!!!!!!!! nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2009, 12:26 AM~15500956
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


"AGAINST ALL ODDS"


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fathertime_@Feb 6 2010, 07:48 PM~16533658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what year is ya chevy


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Dec 18 2009, 01:17 AM~16017615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES IT AT BUST THAT SHIT OUT 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 7 2004, 06:47 PM~2012888
> *:biggrin:
> *


love your ride. like the color, its not very often you see a green lowride. :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Feb 7 2010, 01:38 PM~16540033
> *Hey what year is ya chevy
> *


looks like a 84 with the upgraded tail clip, that exactly how mine use to look wit the 84 verythin and the 87 tail


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 6 2010, 05:03 PM~16533757
> *V.P OF URBAN LEGENDS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Cuz


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Feb 7 2010, 04:11 PM~16541448
> *thanks Cuz
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 6 2010, 05:03 PM~16533757
> *V.P OF URBAN LEGENDS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


u came toohard with thos mustard and mayos!!!! :thumbsup: how much u pay for those playa..im diggen emm


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Feb 5 2010, 06:17 PM~16526229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!CLEAN BOX


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 7 2010, 07:09 PM~16542434
> *TTT!CLEAN BOX
> *


Thx Mondo


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Feb 7 2010, 02:43 PM~16540888
> *WHERES IT AT BUST THAT SHIT OUT 2010 :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whose ride is this is he a member on LIL??

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1590830009.html


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boomtown_@Feb 7 2006, 07:17 PM~4798077
> *coupes gone wild
> capricefestgalore
> *


whats that in da air ufo???


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2010, 05:07 AM~16570010
> *Whose ride is this is he a member on LIL??
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/1590830009.html
> *


dont know bout da old owner but the new owner is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kluna_@Feb 10 2010, 02:01 PM~16572744
> *dont know bout da old owner but the new owner is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats his screen name??so it sold or the new owner is selling it??


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone here roll with them LED taillights? (from dakota digital)
i'm not considering them but i am curious how it looks on the boxes :biggrin:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 01:14 AM~16580023
> *whats his screen name??so it sold or the new owner is selling it??
> *


naw its sold


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 11 2010, 12:42 AM~16580344
> *Does anyone here roll with them LED taillights? (from dakota digital)
> i'm not considering them but i am curious how it looks on the boxes  :biggrin:
> *


I think they look good, I'd get them if I wasn't broke.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kluna_@Feb 10 2010, 01:01 PM~16572744
> *dont know bout da old owner but the new owner is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!!! KLUNA YOU GOTTA NEW RIDE... U BOUT READY FOR THAT STRICTLY PLAQUE YET?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > still looking to trade my caddy for a box


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T T T............


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

JUST GOT IT ON FRIDAY BOUT TO START ON MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Feb 14 2010, 10:09 AM~16607900
> *JUST GOT IT ON FRIDAY BOUT TO START ON MY NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...



Nice project what year is it


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 07:22 PM~16409459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how does that happen???


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Feb 14 2010, 12:17 PM~16609250
> *Nice project what year is it
> *


 :biggrin: 86 ima try & t-top it $20 stacks is da price to do it but ima keep checking around


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a pair of euro mirrors if anybody needs em hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

found this page with all parts numbers for caprices 
1977-90 Full Size Chevrolet Delenummerliste
Impala, Caprice og Bel Air
YEARS---MODEL---- DESCRIPTION--- PART NUMBER
77to77	ALL Temperature gage assembly	8992794
79to79	ALL Temperature gage, with gages dash	8993350
77to78	Impala	Header panel molding, above grille	370249
77to77	Caprice	Grille	367429
77to77	Impala	GRILLE, Lower section, LH	367445
79to79	Impala	Grille, RH lower section	473700
81to85	Caprice	Grille	14015120
86to90	Caprice	Grille	14081651
78to78	Impala	GRILLE MOLDING, UPPER	463173
77to79	Caprice	Grille Emblem "Chevrolet"	466061
79to79	Impala	GRILLE EMBLEM "Chevrolet"	473692
77to79	Valve cover rubber grommet, 3989350
75to79	VACUUM ADVANCE UNIT, WITH 350	1973517
77to77	Head Lamp Dimmer Switch	7829781
74to81	Head lamp switch	1995193
77to78	Qtr panel marker lamp lens, LH	913153
77to78	Qtr panel marker lamp lens, RH	913154
77to78	Impala	Marker lamp lens, RH fender corner 913247
77to78	Impala	Marker lamp lens, LH fender corner 913248
79to79	Marker lamp lens, LH, rear quarter panel	913733
79to79	Caprice	Marker lamp lens, LH, fender corner	913857
79to79	Impala	Marker lamp lens, LH, fender corner	913859
79to79	Impala	Marker lamp lens, RH, fender corner	913860
80to90	Marker lamp lens, LH Rear qtr panel	914191
80to90	Marker lamp lens, RH Rear qtr panel	914192
77to78	Impala	Front park lamp assembly, RH	912862
77to78	Caprice	Front park lamp assembly, LH	913209
77to78	Caprice	TAIL LAMP ORNAMENT, RR	5968466
78to78	Caprice	Tail lamp housing, LH, 5969039
78to78	Caprice	Tail lamp housing, RH, 5969040
77to78	Impala	Tail lamp bezel, LH	5968167
78to78	Caprice	Tail lamp bezel, LH	5969045
77to77	Caprice	Tail lamp lens, LH side	5968461
78to78	Impala	Tail lamp lens, RH	5969866
77to78	Caprice	Back up lamp lens	5968465
77to80	All	BACK UP LAMP SWITCH, WITH A/T	1994229
79to79	All	License lamp lens	913668
79to79	Caprice	Head Lamp bezel, LH	475739
80to80	Impala	Head lamp bezel, LH	14008327
80to80	Impala	Head lamp bezel, RH	14008328
87to89	Caprice	Head lamp bezel, RH	14090360
75to80	All	HEAD LAMP RETAINING RING, RECTANGULAR	5966170
69to79	All	Turn signal switch	1997963
77to77	All	Turn signal lever, with cruise control	6466563
77to80	All	Turn signal lever, with cruise control, (Red)	6466940
77to80	All	Turn signal lever, with cruise control, (black)	25030492
75to79	All	HEAT RISER VALVE, 305 or 350	5234825
77to79	All	PARKING BRAKE RELEASE HANDLE	1253552
71to79	All	BRAKE PEDAL PAD, WITH DISC BRAKES	3988288
62to79	All	Parking brake cable connector. Connects middle cable to rear cables	537485
77to79	All	PARKING BRAKE CABLE, REAR	1254821
77to79	All	Parking cable, Front	1260854
77to80	All	Wire Wheel cover, 15" wheel	464942
77to80	All	Wire Wheel cover, 13" wheel	465078
77to80	All	Wire Wheel cover, 14" wheel	465078
77to79	Caprice	WHEEL COVER EMBLEM, CAPRICE CREST	361379
78to79	Impala	Wheel cover insert. Black with silver bow tie	464901
80to81	Caprice	Wire Wheel Cover center insert decal	14013070
71to79	All	TIE ROD SLEEVE KIT, WITH CLAMPS & BOLTS, does both sides	ES2004S
77to79	All	Front bumper guard cushion	371957
77to79	All	Rear bumper guard cushion	371981
77to79	All	Front bumper guards accessory kit	995196
77to79	Wagon	Rear bumper guards accessory kit	995230
77to79	Wagon	Rear bumper impact strip, WAGON ONLY	371926
77to79	All	Front bumper impact strip, center piece For car with bumper guards	375642
77to88	All	Hood release cable assembly	20111300
79to79	Caprice	Front fender, RH	14002330
77to78	Caprice	Front fender extension, bolts on to fender, RH	367420
77to79	All	Front wheel opening molding, LH	371995
77to79	All	Front wheel opening molding, RH	371996
77to79	Caprice	Fender molding, RH bottom in front of wheel	375720
77to79	Caprice	Fender molding, LH bottom in rear of wheel	375721
77to79	Caprice	Fender molding, RH bottom in rear of wheel	375722
77to78	All	Front fender molding, Upper, Silver-blue Vinyl and chrome. Stick on	377859
77to79	Caprice	FENDER MOLDING, LH	377895
77to79	Station Wagon	Front fender molding, RH, for Caprice Estate Wagon	377898
77to78	Caprice	PARK LAMP BEZEL, LH, FRONT	466001
78to78	Caprice	PARK LAMP BEZEL, RH, FRONT	466002
80to90	All	Front fender molding, Lower LH, Rear of front wheel	14010595
80to89	Caprice	Front wheel opening molding, LH	14013609
80to89	Caprice	Front wheel opening molding, RH	14013610
82to90	All	Front fender molding, LH lower front of front wheel	14013617
70to79	All	Compass, Circa 1970s, with GM logo on front	983335
64to79	All	BUMPER BOLT, 7/16 x 1" CHROME CAP	9425343
64to79	All	BUMPER BOLT, 3/8 x 1" CHROME CAP	9433489
77to77	All	A/C & HEATER CONTROL HEAD ASSEMBLY	7897441
77to80	All	Heater Fan Resistor, with A/C	1609776
77to80	All	A/C COMPRESSOR SWITCH, CAPILLARY TUBE	3035744
69to79	All	ANTENNA MAST, FM	370147
77to79	All	Printed Circuit, with gages dash	8989618
77to81	All	Clock, Analog Style	14001591
65to79	All	CLOCK RESET KNOB KIT	14053344
77to79	All	Rear window defogger accessory kit	995224
77to80	All	WINDSHIELD REVEAL MOLDING, RH	1708744
62to79	All	WINDOW WASHER RESERVOIR FILTER	3986821
77to80	All	WIPER SWITCH, W/O PULSE WIPERS	1994196
77to78	All	Mirror, outside LH remote control, Chrome	995366
77to78	All	Mirror, outside RH Sport style "bullet" Mirror, Paint to match 995371
77to78	All	Mirror, outside RH manual control	995456
77to78	All	Mirror, RH remote control, Sport style mirror. NOT Chrome – Paint to match	995611
77to78	All	Mirror, outside RH remote control, Chrome 995613
77to79	All	Mirror, outside, RH manual, Chrome	996254
77to79	All	MIRROR, OUTSIDE, RH, SPORT STYLE	996256
80to85	Caprice	Mirror, outside RH remote control, Chrome 996585
71to78	All	Mirror, outside, manual control. Fits either side	9826594
77to79	All	Mirror, LH outside, Manual. Standard mirror.	20000547
77to78	All	Mirror, LH remote control, Sport style mirror. NOT Chrome	20026354
77to79	All	Door edge guards set (4 door models)	995347
80to88	All	Door edge guards set (2 door models)	996587
77to79	All	Power Door lock switch assembly, Chrome 20043224
77to80	4 door	Door window scalp molding, RH vertical piece	1713370
77to80	4 door	Door window scalp molding, LH vertical piece	1713371
77to85	All	POWER WINDOW MOTOR, LH, DOOR	22048337
77to80	All	DOOR SILL PLATE, LH OR RH, 2 Door models	
1708510
77to80	4 Door	DOOR SILL PLATE, FRONT, 4-DR	1708512
77to80	4 Door	DOOR SILL PLATE, REAR, 4-DR	1708514
79to81	All	Power Seat Switch assembly, 6 way, drivers side	20004764
77to79	4 door	Roof Drip Molding, on side of windshield, LH	20061803
77to79	4 door	Roof Drip Molding, on side of windshield, RH	20061804
77to79	Caprice	Door Molding, RH side, 2 door model	9634096
80to81	Caprice	Door molding, RH Front, 4 door models	9637159
80to80	Caprice	Rear door molding, RH side, 4 door model	9637162
77to79	Station Wagon	Rear wheel opening molding, RH	9634342
80to89	Caprice	Rear wheel opening molding, RH, Station Wagon Models	9637149
80to89	Caprice	Rear wheel opening molding, LH, Station Wagon Models	9637150
80to89	Caprice	Quarter panel molding, LH side, Lower, behind rear wheel	9637494
77to81	Station Wagon	Quarter Panel or front fender emblem. "Impala"	20074949
77to78	Caprice	LICENSE PANEL POCKET MOLDING, UPPER	9634084
77to78	Caprice	LICENSE PLATE POCKET MOLDING, LOWER	9634085
79to79	Impala	License plate pocket lower molding	9636433
78to79	Caprice	Trunk lid emblem, Caprice Crest, Trunk key goes in here	20060089
84to84	Caprice	License plate pocket Chrome Housing	20562602
80to90	All	Trunk lid emblem, Caprice Crest, Trunk key goes in here	20640496
77to79	All	Automatic trunk opener, electric	995250
77to80	Caprice	Roof side panel emblem. "Caprice Classic"	20079927
77to78	All	Quarter panel extension, RH, this bolts onto the rear of the qtr panel	9634866
77to79	Impala	rocker molding - left	458495
77to79	Impala	rocker molding - right	458496
77to79	both	dash analog clock	996242
77to85	both	overflow tank	14089113
77to79	both	power antenna relay	470363
77to79	Caprice	hood ornament	463759
77to79	both	fender - left	14002329
79to79	both	R+L front fender light blue metallic trim	1155286
77to96	both	Body bushings positions 1,2,3,4,5,6 pink 457915
77to96	both	Body bushing position 7, green 457917
77to96	both	Buick harmonics brace (rear frame brace) $16	10225142
77to79	both	1979 Chevy Caprice / Impala Emblem 14007231
77to96	both	BUMP STOP, CONTROL ARM S10 ZQ8	15956547
77to96	both	CONTROL ARMS REAR AXLE KIT 10289786
77to96	both	9C1 front sway bar – uses stock or 1LE links	457923
77to96	both	9C1 rear sway bar	10207649
77to96	both	WS6 front sway bar – disco’d – salvage yard	356534
77to96	both	95-96 1LE Camaro sway bar end links	10221779
77to96	both	4th Gen (93-up) sway bar bushings	10288551
77to96	both	OIL - COOLER 9C1 AIR-TO-OIL COOLER 10226222
77to96	both	OIL - COOLER HOSE ASSEMBLY 9C1 10260341
77to96	both	OIL - COOLER NUT 12337917
77to96	both	OIL - COOLER PIPE 9C1 AIR-TO-OIL COOLER 10225895
77to96	both	OIL - COOLER PIPE 9C1 AIR-TO-OIL COOLER 10225896
77to96	both	OIL - COOLER SCREW 20351035
77to96	both	SPRINGS 1994-96 7B3 SUSPENSION - 9C1 22076523
78to78	Caprice	RH Headlight Molding (L shaped piece) 463196
77to79	both	bumper bracket	525739
77to77	Caprice	PARK LAMP BEZEL, LH, FRONT	371965
77to77	Caprice	PARK LAMP BEZEL, RH, FRONT	371966
77to79	both	Left Rear Wheel Well Molding	9634243
77to79	both	Door Edge Guards (pair)	995337
77to79	both	rear bumper guards	371979
77to79	both	rear bumper guards	371980
79to79	both	Bumper: Rear Center Filler	371931
77to79	both	Door pull strap escutcheon's and covers	20030995
77to78	Caprice	Drivers side front marker lamp lens 379785 


77	to	81	All	Power Antenna kit	22039300
77	to	77	Impala	Washer Fluid Jar Assembly	1238291
77	to	79	Caprice	Pull Strap Escutcheon’s and Covers	20030995
77	to	79	All	Turn Signal Lever, no Cruise Control	469074
77	to	79	All	Shift Indicator Assembly	25015104
77	to	92	All	Center Link Assembly, Steering	26037646
77	to	78	Wagon	Side Vent Molding w/Woodgrain Sides	377895
77	to	77	All	Front (Dark Aqua) GM Floor Mats, rubber	995257
77	to	78	Impala	Front Bumper	463186
77	To	79	All But 4 Door	Chrome & Dark Carmine Met. Trim Molding60” long. Peel and Stick-on.	1154825
77	to	78	Impala	Front Grill Header Panel	??????
77	to	77	Impala	Coat Hooks	2001081
77	to	77	Impala	Gas Gauge - A/C-GM replacement parts	6432258
77	to	78	Impala	Left Front Parking and Turn Signal Lens	912861
77	to	77	Caprice	Tail Lamp Housing. Left Hand	5968457
79	to	88	All	Dash Cluster Temperature Gauge	25034007
79	to	79	All	Caprice / Impala Emblem - CHEVROLET	14007231
79	to	79	Impala	License Plate Light Pocket Assembly	20076192
77	to	81	All	Upper Front Control Arm Bushing	371793 


77	to	77	All	Ignition switch - for TILT column ONLY	1990092
75	to	79	Impala	Car radio knobs	1224055
77	to	78	Impala	Left front park lamp assemblies	912861
77	to	78	Impala	Right front park lamp assemblies	912862
77	to	79	All	Left rear rubber bumper filler	371947
77	to	79	All	Right rear rubber bumper filler	371948
77	to	79	All	Left Front rubber bumper filler	367491
77	to	79	All	Right Front rubber bumper filler	367492
77	to	79	All	Right hand seat belt guide	20040010
76	to	79	All	Pulse Wiper Control Switch w/ Relay	22010011 


77	to	84	All	scalp roof drip moulding	3073622
77	to	79	Impala	rear bumper strip	375651
73	to	76	All	Rear window defogger switch	3998476
73	to	81	All	Power seat switch base	1698469
64	to	77	All	Valve Cover Grommets for the PCV and breather	3989347
77	to	78	Impala	TURN SIGNAL/ PARKING LAMP LENS 912861
77	to	80	All	left rear side marker lamp	913153
86	to	90	Caprice	EXPORT taillight lens, RH (has AMBER lens)	16504178
77	to	79	All	fender dust shield, skirt, RH	371990
77	to	79	All	rear door glass channel weatherstrip	1718438
77	to	78	all but wagons	Left rear quarter marker lens 913153
77	to	78	All	FENDER LT. BLUE STICK-ON MOULDING	377859
77	to	78	Impala	LH Headlight Bezel	377289

77	to	84	All	Shift Indicator Assembly	25015104

77	to	79	2 door	1/4 window molding RH	20029300

77	to	79	Caprice	Dome light lens, curved-rectangular	8780507

77	to	79	Caprice	RF parking light lens - clear	5965595

77	to	79	4 Door	rear door glass channel weatherstrip - L or R	1718438

77	to	79	All	Fuel tank sending unit	25000601

79	to	79	Impala	RH tail light lens	5970014

77	to	77	Caprice	LH tail light lens	5968461

77	to	79	Caprice	woodgrain finish radio face plate cover	375412

79	to	81	All	Wiper Link	22010448

77	to	80	All	Directional lever w/cruise control, black	25030492

77	to	78	All	Master cylinder rebuild kit old #5470766	18001017

77	to	79	All	Power Door lock switch assembly, Chrome 20043224

77	to	79	All	door edge guards for 4 door & wagons	995342

79	to	79	Impala	Grill	473684

78	to	84	All	Power Seat Motor	22009172

77	to	79	Caprice	2 door- right hand door lower moulding	9634095

77	to	79	All	Front door lower hinge, RH 4dr cars ONLY	1713996

77	to	79	All	right hand outside door handle	20001544

77	to	79	All	Front door window regulator cams	9655398

77	to	79	Caprice	LH rear door chrome & black molding	9634099

77	to	79	All	RF bumper filler	367492

79	to	79	Caprice	LF side marker molding	475745

79	to	79	Caprice	RF side marker molding	475746

79	to	79	Impala	LR taillamp housing gasket	5970012

79	to	79	Impala	RR taillamp housing gasket	5970013

77	to	79	Caprice	RF moulding kit for in front of the wheel opening	9634240

78	to	78	Impala	upper grille moulding	463173

79	to	93	All	front brake hose	19173093

77	to	79	All	rear bumper extension fillers	371946

69	to	81	All	Turbo 350 transmission output ring gear	6261275

75	to	79	All	W/S washer pump switch and relay for pulse wipers	22010011

76	to	79	All	Rochester 4bbl carb choke housing (old # 17055234)	17055546

77	to	83	All	Heater/AC blower switch, AC Delco part number	15-71069

77	to	80	All	OSRV mirror interior escutcheon	20000664

77	to	85	Caprice	door pull strap escutcheon cover	20008916

77	to	80	All	temp selector knob, for auto temp control AC system	7898053

77	to	81	All	Shift lever knob, black	458893

77	to	79	All	Window motor, LH (drivers) side (old # 20004478)	22048337

77	to	79	All	Window motor, RH (pass) side (old # 20004479)	22048338


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 14 2010, 08:26 PM~16613095
> *found this page with all parts numbers for caprices
> 1977-90 Full Size Chevrolet Delenummerliste
> Impala, Caprice og Bel Air
> ...




:wow: *SWEET, LOT'S OF PEEP'S WILL BENEFIT FROM THIS FIND. GOOD LOOKING OUT LOPEZ*


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

kinda looks like this website http://www.jrschevyparts.com/1977-89_parts.htm


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND A BODY MOUNT BUSHING KIT FOR A '85 2DR BOX??????????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Feb 11 2010, 08:33 AM~16581061
> *naw its sold
> *


it looks like it was a nice ride for the price does anybody have more pics of it??


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Feb 15 2010, 11:22 PM~16625147
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE TO FIND A BODY MOUNT BUSHING KIT FOR A '85 2DR BOX??????????
> *


napa


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I've some Euro parts for sale homie :0 :biggrin: Local pick up only unless you pay the actual shipping costs i'm in Az 85353 hit me up :biggrin: 














































I'v also got some filler panels and some hard to find Landau trim pieces :biggrin:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 16 2010, 10:11 AM~16628101
> *napa
> *


thanks homey, i checked their website before and didnt see but i'll hitm up n check again


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 16 2010, 01:43 PM~16630386
> *I've some Euro parts for sale homie :0  :biggrin: Local pick up only unless you pay the actual shipping costs i'm in Az 85353 hit me up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I need the 86-87 Landau door moldings, and the fillers in front of the back bumper......


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 16 2010, 02:26 PM~16630739
> *I need the 86-87 Landau door moldings, and the fillers in front of the back bumper......
> *


I dont have the door mouldings, the only ones I've got are the front fender spears and a couple of roof mouldings. When you say the back of the bumber are you talking about the ones that go between the bumber and the body of the car or on the bumper itself??


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 6 2010, 05:03 PM~16533757
> *V.P OF URBAN LEGENDS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for the Caprice coupe


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 1 2010, 10:39 PM~16484722
> *:0  :0  :0  What the hell happened here???????? :uh:  :wow:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: ITS CALLED SUPER DUPPER BUCKLES......... :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 16 2010, 05:43 PM~16630386
> *I've some Euro parts for sale homie :0  :biggrin: Local pick up only unless you pay the actual shipping costs i'm in Az 85353 hit me up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much for the front header


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Feb 21 2010, 04:47 AM~16676652
> *how much for the front header
> *


Sold it already homie, next time :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

YUP,THATS GANGSTA..


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 22 2010, 07:45 PM~16693857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a homie from here in PHX. Our VP just did a photo shoot for him.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16693857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

nice


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KING-KOOPA (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 22 2010, 08:45 PM~16693857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT IS DOPE PATNA


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> [/quote that nice


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

80's 2 door caprice landau trim
sport mirror trim $60 shipped



















complete but missing the fender prices...

some clips included


pm me


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

i need the chrome trim for both front doors.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

lookin for a passenger side quarter glass if any one has one they will let go pm me asap :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Looking for a compleat rear window molding set for my 84 2dr box.*


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Mar 1 2010, 07:44 PM~16763208
> *lookin for a passenger side quarter glass if any one has one they will let go pm me asap  :biggrin:
> *


Anybody know where I can order one from ? :wow:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 04:16 PM~16541095
> *looks like a 84 with the upgraded tail clip, that exactly how mine use to look  wit the 84 verythin and the 87 tail
> *


right bro thats my 85 wit da up grade and just got da 90 front clip big shoe stylistics la cc


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Mar 2 2010, 11:49 AM~16772152
> *Anybody know where I can order one from ?  :wow:
> *


i got both...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 2 2010, 09:02 AM~16771197
> *Looking for a compleat rear window molding set for my 84 2dr box.
> *


 :0


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 2 2010, 10:02 AM~16771197
> *Looking for a compleat rear window molding set for my 84 2dr box.
> *



PM me if you still I have a few sets :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86 (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 16 2010, 02:43 PM~16630386
> *I've some Euro parts for sale homie :0  :biggrin: Local pick up only unless you pay the actual shipping costs i'm in Az 85353 hit me up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR MIRRORS AND DO U KNOW WHERE I CAN GET COMPLETE DOOR PANELS WITH SEAT CONTROLS


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

here's what i just picked up :biggrin: from member 543records


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

will an 87 rad support fit an 81?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 06:50 PM~16807249
> *here's what i just picked up :biggrin:  from member 543records
> 
> 
> ...



now if it wasnt for those rear chevy tail lights..i would have thought it was a cadillac lol....love those moldings


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 04:50 PM~16807249
> *here's what i just picked up :biggrin:  from member 543records
> 
> 
> ...


you want to sell it :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Mar 5 2010, 08:02 PM~16809206
> *now if it wasnt for those rear chevy tail lights..i would have thought it was a cadillac lol....love those moldings
> *


hahahahaha when i got it it had no hub caps but one of my boys had extra caddy hubcaps lol i call it capillac lol


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 03:50 PM~16807249
> *here's what i just picked up :biggrin:  from member 543records
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ARE THOSE CADILLAC MOLDINGS??


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 5 2010, 08:05 PM~16809228
> *you want to sell it :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


sure 1 million dollars lol :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 5 2010, 09:44 PM~16810035
> *:wow: ARE THOSE CADILLAC MOLDINGS??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 10:47 PM~16810066
> *sure 1 million dollars lol :biggrin:
> *


sold :biggrin: you got a good car bro good luck with it cant wait to see it done Im trying to get rid of my caddy so I can get another box


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 09:48 PM~16810075
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: THEY ARE??


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 5 2010, 09:49 PM~16810085
> *sold  :biggrin: you got a good car bro good luck with it cant wait to see it done Im trying to get rid of my caddy so I can get another box
> *


thanks yeah it was a good deal just needs lil work gonna get a new muffler tomorrow  nothing special with this one just a daily for now :biggrin: till i finish the four :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 6 2010, 12:38 AM~16809989
> *hahahahaha when i got it it had no hub caps but one of my boys had extra caddy hubcaps lol i call it capillac lol
> *



lol those hubs made it stand out more as a caddy lol capillac


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 09:56 PM~16810161
> *yes sir
> *


LOOKS NICE, DID YOU HAVE TO DO A LOT OF CUTTING??


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 5 2010, 09:49 PM~16810085
> *sold  :biggrin: you got a good car bro good luck with it cant wait to see it done Im trying to get rid of my caddy so I can get another box
> *


where are you located at i got a 84 box im thinking of getting rid of


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 5 2010, 10:05 PM~16810241
> *LOOKS NICE, DID YOU HAVE TO DO A LOT OF CUTTING??
> *


hit up 543records on here hes a pro :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 10:09 PM~16810260
> *hit up 543records  on here hes a pro :biggrin:
> *


heres one of his own


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 10:09 PM~16810260
> *hit up 543records  on here hes a pro :biggrin:
> *


NAW I DONT HAVE A CAPRICE BUT IF I DID ID GET SOME LAC MOLDINGS FOR MINE :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

El Maldito








coasts 








all gone now


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16810395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE SKINNIER MOLDINGS LIKE THIS ONE  HAS


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 2 2010, 10:02 AM~16771197
> *Looking for a compleat rear window molding set for my 84 2dr box.
> *


Hit me up I have it give me your number :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 09:38 PM~16809989
> *hahahahaha when i got it it had no hub caps but one of my boys had extra caddy hubcaps lol i call it capillac lol
> *


No it's a CADRICE


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

Old Pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Mar 5 2010, 11:06 PM~16810244
> *where are you located at i got a 84 box im thinking of getting rid of
> *


im in sacramento


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 10:58 PM~16810183
> *thanks yeah it was a good deal just needs lil work gonna get a new muffler tomorrow  nothing special with this one just a daily for now :biggrin:  till i finish the four :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up bro that 64 is looking tight to good luck on it bro


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigKeyOC_@Mar 6 2010, 05:05 AM~16811714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very clean :biggrin:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16810395
> *El Maldito
> 
> 
> ...


I love this box! How are u guys or what are you using to fill the small gaps at the ends of the caddy mouldings? Ive got a set of moulding all cut and trimmed to size but not quite sure about the ends. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

TTT

i have a buddy looking to buy a box, prefers that its euro'd but doesn't care if its done or a project. PM me or post up, he's not a member on lay it low yet


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Feb 5 2010, 07:19 PM~16526262
> *MY SHIT HOMIES      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS HE TRYING TO SPEND


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 2 2009, 05:05 PM~15540583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AGAINST ALL ODDS $$$$$$


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

X2


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 8 2010, 06:24 PM~16831375
> *WHATS HE TRYING TO SPEND
> *


He said 8k is his limit :loco:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Mar 6 2010, 07:47 PM~16815852
> *I love this box! How are u guys or what are you using to fill the small gaps at the ends of the caddy mouldings? Ive got a set of moulding all cut and trimmed to size but not quite sure about the ends. :thumbsup:
> *


come on fellas I little help please! :biggrin:
TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 02:54 AM~16847244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 12:54 AM~16847244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caprice :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

THAT CAPRICE IS A CHIPPER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 12:54 AM~16847244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is off the chain! Nice touch on the panels :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 03:54 AM~16847244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that chevy clean as hell


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Mar 11 2010, 07:03 PM~16865035
> *this bitch is off the chain! Nice touch on the panels  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

84 2DR FOR SALE ON OC CRAIGSLIST .. NOT MINE JUS SEEN AD AND POSTIN' IN CASE ANYBODY LOOKIN 4 ONE


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1634547288.html


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16892261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats niceeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 15 2010, 06:39 AM~16892261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: beautifull lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTMT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 48bomb_@Mar 9 2010, 09:36 PM~16845350
> *come on fellas I little help please! :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


pm this guy for more info http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14149


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 15 2010, 01:39 AM~16892261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass homie ttt


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16892261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 14 2010, 11:39 PM~16892261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you want to get rid of it just like that ?


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 16 2010, 07:40 PM~16912062
> *:0 you want to get rid of it just like that ?
> *


not just yet got to bust it ot first


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 15 2010, 10:25 PM~16902675
> *pm this guy for more info http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14149
> *


Thanks!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Mar 16 2010, 10:07 PM~16912463
> *not just yet got to bust it ot first
> *


thats bad ass already bro good luck with it


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

its in the paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

SOME PICS FROM THE 2010 LRM SHOW IN PHX :biggrin: 























































CAN GET ENOUGH OF THIS ONE :worship: :worship: BAD ASS! ONE OF THE HOMIES FROM ROYALS "ROYALTY RAG"


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

SOME MORE PICS FROM THE LRM... :biggrin: 



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 17 2010, 07:54 PM~16921655
> *SOME PICS FROM THE 2010 LRM SHOW IN PHX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I never seen such a smooth ass chev.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 17 2010, 07:46 PM~16920805
> *its in the paint shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice getting her ready for me to pic up ? :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 17 2010, 11:00 PM~16921739
> *SOME MORE PICS FROM THE LRM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now this is a bad ass chevy :biggrin: very clean


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 17 2010, 08:47 PM~16922395
> *nice getting her ready for me to pic up ? :biggrin:
> *


fo sho :biggrin: thats why i didnt want to keep her i new i would end up taking money away from my four :biggrin: :0


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 17 2010, 10:32 PM~16922940
> *fo sho  :biggrin:  thats why i didnt want to keep her i new i would end up taking money away from my four :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

JUST GOT THIS COUPE....? LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK...?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Mar 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16931625
> *JUST GOT THIS COUPE....? LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK...?
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

.heres a lil something :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16932849
> *.heres a lil something  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn already??


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Mar 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16931625
> *JUST GOT THIS COUPE....? LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK...?
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ....!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

if everything is right might be lifted by next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 18 2010, 09:28 PM~16932932
> *if everything is right might be lifted by next weekend  :biggrin:
> *


Oh it's gonna get cut that's for sure :yes:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Mar 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16933052
> *Oh it's gonna get cut that's for sure  :yes:
> *


thats my dog :biggrin:


----------



## lckyal (Dec 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Mar 19 2010, 04:40 PM~16935655
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 18 2010, 10:22 PM~16932849
> *.heres a lil something  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what color you going with


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 19 2010, 01:20 PM~16938812
> *what color you going with
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

Tweet's 85 Box


----------



## blazin lo (Sep 21, 2008)

any1 no where to get clear side markers for a euro front end


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PointBlank_@Jul 12 2004, 06:19 PM~2028579
> *Strawberry Surpise Boys, Female holding it down for da LoLo's in SAC!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn lost my pics


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazin lo_@Mar 19 2010, 03:53 PM~16939501
> *any1 no where to get clear side markers for a euro front end
> *


X2


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

i need the chrome trims that go on top of the doors let me know if you have these parts.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazin lo_@Mar 19 2010, 12:53 PM~16939501
> *any1 no where to get clear side markers for a euro front end
> *


open them and take out the yellow plastic


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ur crazy uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16948250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CADDY OUT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 20 2010, 08:20 PM~16948495
> *CADDY OUT
> *


rack and a arms getting done tomorrow


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lckyal_@Mar 19 2010, 10:40 AM~16935655
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 19 2010, 03:16 PM~16939213
> *Tweet's 85 Box
> 
> 
> ...


Sup dame :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Mar 21 2010, 01:15 AM~16950603
> *Sup dame :biggrin:
> *



What's up Jerry,this is Tweet. When is you coming with that clean ass BOX 
:h5:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigKeyOC_@Mar 6 2010, 10:05 AM~16811714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talking bout! very nice!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

putting in some work :biggrin: :0


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 22 2010, 06:26 AM~16957852
> *putting in some work :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


migwelding with your car right next to it?? hno: hno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 20 2010, 08:54 PM~16948250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 21 2010, 01:36 AM~16950652
> *What's up Jerry,this is Tweet. When is you coming with that clean ass BOX
> :h5:
> *


4 the Fresno show in may :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16948250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice box :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Mar 22 2010, 02:15 AM~16959188
> *Nice box  :biggrin:
> *


thanks im trying its my daily


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 22 2010, 05:24 PM~16965325
> *thanks im trying its my daily
> *


are you really selling or you was jusss bullshittin! :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 19 2010, 03:16 PM~16939213
> *Tweet's 85 Box
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 19 2010, 05:16 PM~16939213
> *Tweet's 85 Box
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is nice


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

i put on my z's on to see how they would look :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 24 2010, 09:09 PM~16991836
> *i put on my z's on to see how they would look :0
> 
> 
> ...


how come you didnt put them fresh painted rimz you got :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2010, 08:41 PM~16992195
> *how come you didnt put them fresh painted rimz you got  :biggrin:
> *


it didnt match  its the same paint


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 24 2010, 09:43 PM~16992219
> *it didnt match   its the same paint
> 
> *


did you paint them the same steps the car was painted ?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2010, 08:45 PM~16992247
> *did you paint them the same steps the car was painted ?
> *


  i just askjed the painter for extra paint, went home put some paint in my gun and sprayed


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 24 2010, 07:09 PM~16991836
> *i put on my z's on to see how they would look :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: you flipped that car quick


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 24 2010, 10:03 PM~16992542
> * i just askjed the painter for extra paint, went home put some paint in my gun and sprayed
> *


yeah Im not sure but you might have had to base it 1st


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2010, 09:32 PM~16993159
> *yeah Im not sure but you might have had to base it 1st
> *


 :werd:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2010, 11:36 PM~16993223
> *:werd:
> *


 :biggrin: what up bro hows the caddy


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 24 2010, 08:09 PM~16991836
> *i put on my z's on to see how they would look :0
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: more pics of these girl here :yes:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2010, 09:37 PM~16993239
> *:biggrin: what up bro hows the caddy
> *


finishing touches


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2010, 11:41 PM~16993304
> *finishing touches
> *


tight bro cant wait to see it in person


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 17 2007, 12:26 AM~7009067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think this was my 1st post on here


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 25 2007, 10:55 PM~7088489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats a throw back


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 19 2010, 02:16 PM~16939213
> *Tweet's 85 Box
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 24 2010, 08:09 PM~16991836
> *i put on my z's on to see how they would look :0
> 
> 
> ...


  LUV THAT LOOK


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

FEW PIKZ MY 2DR BOX .. MID BUILD GET'N BLOCK'D UP :banghead: 
















<FRESHN'N UP THE 305 , PAINT, NEW SEALS, GASKETS N FREEZE PLUGZ N SOME OTHER UPGRADES IN THE WORX


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Mar 26 2010, 12:32 AM~17005245
> *FEW PIKZ MY 2DR BOX .. MID BUILD GET'N BLOCK'D UP :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IT IS BIG DOG COMING TOGETHER


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Mar 26 2010, 12:35 AM~17005251
> *THERE IT IS BIG DOG COMING TOGETHER
> *


WUDUP D-BOY..YEAH BUDDY.. SLOW MOTION BUT GET'N THERE


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Mar 26 2010, 12:42 AM~17005269
> *WUDUP D-BOY..YEAH BUDDY..  SLOW MOTION BUT GET'N THERE
> *


ONE STEP AT A TIME...BOXES TAKIN OVER SOME SHIT DOGG...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Mar 25 2010, 08:30 PM~17003239
> * LUV THAT LOOK
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 26 2010, 09:39 PM~17012810
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you remove the Landau trim from the doors and fenders? Is it bolted on or do they slide off of clips like the roof and quarter window sections do?


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Mar 27 2010, 11:30 AM~17017172
> *How do you remove the Landau trim from the doors and fenders?  Is it bolted on or do they slide off of clips like the roof and quarter window sections do?
> *


The front fenders have clips too but there a little different you need to unclip them first then slide them out a little difficult to take off. The best way to take the fender trims off is to take off the fender well and unbolt them from the fender, the door ones just slide off. :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

aight i have a question...on my box i have the double headlights..can i change them to the euro headlights or do i need to get a header with them already in there??


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

WHAT YOU GUYS THINK...?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I just got this for the wifey 84 OG owner I already upgraded the front and back lights to 90d stay tune getting the caddy treatment too


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17025238
> *I just got this for the wifey 84 OG owner I already upgraded the front and back lights to 90d stay tune getting the caddy treatment too
> 
> 
> ...


dam, the 87 i got from you i sold to a guy in phoenix. i went to phoenix a few months ago and saw the car on the side of the freeway all beat up looked like a demo derby car :angry: but hey the kid gave me an offer i couldnt refuse :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Mar 28 2010, 11:11 AM~17024087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Mar 27 2010, 07:21 PM~17019942
> *aight i have a question...on my box i have the double headlights..can i change them to the euro headlights or do i need to get a header with them already in there??
> *


You need to get a euro header panel, that's the only right way to do it homie :drama:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 28 2010, 04:15 PM~17025591
> *dam, the 87 i got from you i sold to a guy in phoenix.  i went to phoenix a few months ago and saw the car on the side of the freeway all beat up looked like a demo derby car  :angry:  but hey the kid gave me an offer i couldnt refuse :biggrin:
> *


No way I loved that car my favorate out of all of em I own I guess it was because it was OG 87 but that flaw was it was not a Landau oh well 








I got a few offers for this 84 Landau allready too its clean if I sell it im going to go all out on this 82 i traded for


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin: got this pass side nos tailight lens 40.00 shipped anywhere in USA


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Mar 28 2010, 03:11 PM~17024087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEN HOMIE....LIKE THE BATTERY RACK


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

ANY BODY NEED SOME EURO MIRRORS???? STILL GOT A SET FOR SALE HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I know of some euro head lights for the caprices at the junk yard, PM if you need them


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Mar 28 2010, 03:11 PM~17024087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
sup ralph?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64+Mar 26 2010, 08:39 PM~17012810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :biggrin: 








going for a makeover :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 29 2010, 12:32 AM~17028951
> *I know of some euro head lights for the caprices at the junk yard, PM if you need them
> *


but do you know if i can use my old header an switch the lights to euro lights??


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Mar 31 2010, 02:16 AM~17051964
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ttt homie im about to start the body work on mines next :cheesy:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

hey guys i wanted to know also...did everyone keep there sway bars on when you juiced ya cars...or is it best that they come off???


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Mar 31 2010, 09:59 AM~17055122
> *but do you know if i can use my old header an switch the lights to euro lights??
> *


ive heard of people doing it but why?? Its gonna look like shit if you dont do it right :twak: Do it right the first time homie and save yourself the headache and probably a header panel :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Recently I just joined the classic industries group on facebook and they have a disscusion topic for the box caprice/impala and are looking for input on products that we may need for our vehicles..

I had asked about the bumper impact strips and was informed they were discontinued back in 08. today they replied that they will produce these again and will be available soon.. they are already listed again on the website


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Mar 30 2010, 10:16 PM~17051964
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Already??? What you gonna do???


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Mar 30 2010, 11:16 PM~17051964
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wats the plans btw looking good :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 31 2010, 07:14 PM~17059809
> *Already??? What you gonna do???
> *


color change homie whole new look getting ready for vegas :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 31 2010, 07:17 PM~17059840
> *wats the plans btw looking good :biggrin:
> *


color change,new interior and of course cant forget the chrome undies :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 31 2010, 08:14 PM~17059803
> *Recently I just joined the classic industries group on facebook and they have a disscusion topic for the box caprice/impala and are looking for input on products that we may need for our vehicles..
> 
> I had asked about the bumper impact strips and was informed they were discontinued back in 08. today they replied that they will produce these again and will be available soon.. they are already listed again on the website
> *


are you talking about the 86-90 impact strips or 80-85? if they reproduce the 86-90 strips that would sure make alot caprice owners happy


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 31 2010, 10:11 PM~17059775
> *ive heard of people doing it but why?? Its gonna look like shit if you dont do it right :twak: Do it right the first time homie and save yourself the headache and probably a header panel :biggrin:
> *



well so far i havent done it yet but i was considering it but if its gonna be a pain then i wont do it :happysad:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 31 2010, 07:14 PM~17059803
> *Recently I just joined the classic industries group on facebook and they have a disscusion topic for the box caprice/impala and are looking for input on products that we may need for our vehicles..
> 
> I had asked about the bumper impact strips and was informed they were discontinued back in 08. today they replied that they will produce these again and will be available soon.. they are already listed again on the website
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 1 2010, 03:44 AM~17061959
> *are you talking about the 86-90 impact strips or 80-85?  if they reproduce the 86-90 strips that would sure make alot caprice owners happy
> *


unfortunatly just the 80 to 85..


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 31 2010, 09:35 PM~17062587
> *unfortunatly just the 80 to 85..
> *


What's the difference?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 31 2010, 06:44 PM~17061959
> *are you talking about the 86-90 impact strips or 80-85?  if they reproduce the 86-90 strips that would sure make alot caprice owners happy
> *


YUP FUCK THAT 85 SHIT 86 AND UP


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17071405
> *What's the difference?
> *


THE 85 HAS A WHITE LINE THROUGH IT :uh:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 1 2010, 10:42 PM~17072062
> *YUP FUCK THAT 85 SHIT 86 AND UP
> *


i know somebody that has probably the only nos set of 86-90 impact strips in the world still in gm wrapper and will not give them up :angry:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17072086
> *THE 85 HAS A WHITE LINE THROUGH IT :uh:
> *


Damn you'd think the company reproducing these could just eliminate the white line step in the manufacturing process?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

if enough people let them know we want them maybe they can look into making them


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

Seen this 84 Landau for sale OC Craigs (Fullerton, SoCal), idk if still there or not. i tried callin right now but no answer 

if anybody lookin:

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ctd/1666898886.html


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

A WORK IN DA MAKES


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Apr 2 2010, 10:29 PM~17080769
> *A WORK IN DA MAKES
> 
> 
> ...



very nice project homie cant wait till see what its gonna look like :biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 1 2010, 08:04 PM~17073050
> *Damn you'd think the company reproducing these could just eliminate the white line step in the manufacturing process?
> *


ACTUALLY ITS A LIL MORE DIFFERANT FROM EACH OTHER








85 AND DOWN








86 AND UP


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 3 2010, 08:18 AM~17083881
> *ACTUALLY ITS A LIL MORE DIFFERANT FROM EACH OTHER
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Picked this 81 Landau up for a steal in Tucson Az. wit a 400cb motor it wuz a backyard find got big plans for this one. Another lowrider saved from goin Donked it wuz suppose to get 24's on it. Now it found a new home as a lowrider n it gona b layn closer to tha ground on sum 13's lol.......


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Apr 3 2010, 04:23 PM~17086035
> *Picked this 81 Landau up for a steal in Tucson Az. wit a 400cb motor it wuz a backyard find got big plans for this one. Another lowrider saved from goin Donked it wuz suppose to get 24's on it. Now it found a new home as a lowrider n it gona b layn closer to tha ground on sum 13's lol.......
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for supporting our "Save A Lowrider From Being A Donk Foundation" another chevy has been saved...this chevy has found a new life an a loving home of lowriding..it seem as this chevy will grown an become a good lowrider in the near future..im glad you chose this foundation your chevy wont be dissappointed...lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO Im sure it will, and Im a lyfe tyme supporter of tha foundation lol


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 3 2010, 04:18 AM~17083881
> *ACTUALLY ITS A LIL MORE DIFFERANT FROM EACH OTHER
> 
> 
> ...


From those pics I can't tell what else is different. Different texture? Indent where the white line is? The 86 and up (looking at mine in the garage) is basically 3 black sections.

Don't worry, doesn't have those bumpers no more.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 3 2010, 09:17 PM~17087437
> *From those pics I can't tell what else is different.  Different texture?  Indent where the white line is?  The 86 and up (looking at mine in the garage) is basically 3 black sections.
> 
> Don't worry, doesn't have those bumpers no more.
> ...



now you guys making me go outside an check out mines on my box...even though mines is an 86


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jan 17 2010, 04:22 PM~16318126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got some new shoes, cleaned up the trunk and changed the slowdowns but ima down size to 2 pumps 6 batteries instead of 4 and 12


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 3 2010, 10:09 PM~17087728
> *got some new shoes, cleaned up the trunk and changed the slowdowns but ima down size to 2 pumps 6 batteries instead of 4 and 12
> 
> 
> ...


what year is your chevy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 3 2010, 10:09 PM~17087728
> *got some new shoes, cleaned up the trunk and changed the slowdowns but ima down size to 2 pumps 6 batteries instead of 4 and 12
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 3 2010, 03:17 PM~17087437
> *From those pics I can't tell what else is different.  Different texture?  Indent where the white line is?  The 86 and up (looking at mine in the garage) is basically 3 black sections.
> 
> Don't worry, doesn't have those bumpers no more.
> ...


thats a 86 and up


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17089208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 3 2010, 08:56 PM~17088591
> *what year is your chevy
> *


82


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17089208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 4 2010, 01:59 AM~17089569
> *Sexy
> *



where you been hidin at lately homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 4 2010, 01:22 AM~17089208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17089208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKEZ THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 4 2010, 12:27 AM~17090256
> *where you been hidin at lately homie :biggrin:
> *


@ WORK :tongue:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 4 2010, 05:10 PM~17093761
> *@ WORK  :tongue:
> *



lol i know what ya mean


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Just puttin up some new pix.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 3 2010, 11:22 PM~17089208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Apr 5 2010, 06:41 PM~17103239
> *Just puttin up some new pix.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

]








NEW FOR 2010


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

GUTS


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17113220
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+Apr 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17113220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 6 2010, 01:49 PM~17113836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my bros car Teco MAJESTICS DFW


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17113220
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


damn that clean


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 17 2010, 08:00 PM~16921739
> *SOME MORE PICS FROM THE LRM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

i love the cadillac guts and moldings


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 6 2010, 03:45 PM~17113220
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 7 2010, 06:00 PM~17125145
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

To get the Landau molding off the doors do I gotta take the door panels off and get at them from the inside of the door?
Trying to find a set of Landau emblems & Caprice emblems for the rear pillars, anybody got some?
Are they one piece?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17160479
> *To get the Landau molding off the doors do I gotta take the door panels off and get at them from the inside of the door?
> Trying to find a set of Landau emblems & Caprice emblems for the rear pillars, anybody got some?
> Are they one piece?
> ...


yes they are one piece


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

we need more pics of this one :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+Apr 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17113220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice more pics


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 31 2010, 09:44 PM~17061959
> *are you talking about the 86-90 impact strips or 80-85?  if they reproduce the 86-90 strips that would sure make alot caprice owners happy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 11 2010, 06:12 PM~17161650
> *we need more pics  of this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

So how do you remove the Landau moldings from the doors and the fenders?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

they are held on by clips the one on the fender has one screw on the tip the rest are clips you got to tryin pop them off


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jan 8 2008, 01:24 AM~9637508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Back in 07 homie the first lavender box caprice .MAJESTICS. CEN CAL.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Apr 12 2010, 05:16 PM~17172507
> *they are held on by clips  the one on the fender has one screw on the tip the rest are clips you got to tryin pop them off
> *


thanks, bout to chrome it all. Anybody else chromed their landau trim? That look stunning up against NOS or what?


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

HEY GUYS I GOT MY COUPE SWITCH UP ALREADY...?


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 6 2010, 03:45 PM~17113220
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 12 2010, 10:53 PM~17173698
> *ttmft
> 
> 
> ...


wasent there a video of this gas hopping??????


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 12 2010, 10:08 PM~17173186
> *HEY GUYS I GOT MY COUPE SWITCH UP ALREADY...?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 12 2010, 08:08 PM~17173186
> *HEY GUYS I GOT MY COUPE SWITCH UP ALREADY...?
> 
> 
> ...


dam I havent seen that club in a long time I didnt know they had chapters that far


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 12 2010, 07:53 PM~17173698
> *ttmft
> 
> 
> ...


and i thought i liked red


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

yeaaaaaaa


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 12 2010, 06:55 PM~17173724
> *wasent there a video of this gas hopping??????
> *


he stay gas hoppin


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 3 2010, 05:17 PM~17087437
> *From those pics I can't tell what else is different.  Different texture?  Indent where the white line is?  The 86 and up (looking at mine in the garage) is basically 3 black sections.
> 
> Don't worry, doesn't have those bumpers no more.
> ...


you couldnt find bigger bumper gaurds? :scrutinize:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 12:52 PM~17178379
> *yeaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 13 2010, 01:47 PM~17178838
> *he stay gas hoppin
> *


POST UP LINK DAMNIT LOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 13 2010, 12:52 PM~17178379
> *yeaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 14 2010, 05:50 PM~17192476
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS SWEET


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 14 2010, 05:52 AM~17188235
> *POST UP LINK DAMNIT LOL
> *


if he brings it out this weekend ill try to get some footage


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 14 2010, 05:50 PM~17192476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice color


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

sellin ur car fool u trippin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone know how to take off a chevy door latch???


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ elaborate, which latch. mechanism, stricker, handle inner outer


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 12 2010, 07:07 PM~17173160
> *thanks, bout to chrome it all. Anybody else chromed their landau trim? That look stunning up against NOS or what?
> *


had mine polished. i heard that the chrome flakes if your not careful putting them back on


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 16 2010, 12:23 PM~17211788
> *^^^^^^^^^^ elaborate, which latch. mechanism, stricker, handle inner outer
> *


the inner ...inside the door...i took off the 3 screws holding it up but im not sure how to get the rods off...


but here is the question that im having that caused me to do this....when i bought the car the door wouldnt open but the door handle seemed to work but wouldnt open the door...so once i finaly took the door panel off i seen only 1 of the rods move once i played with the door handle..i was able to open the door with a lock pick thats how i was able to check it out...so i really dont know if its the handle thats just broke or the inner door latch itself


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 16 2010, 04:39 PM~17215256
> *the inner ...inside the door...i took off the 3 screws holding it up but im not sure how to get the rods off...
> but here is the question that im having that caused me to do this....when i bought the car the door wouldnt open but the door handle seemed to work but wouldnt open the door...so once i finaly took the door panel off i seen only 1 of the rods move once i played with the door handle..i was able to open the door with a lock pick thats how i was able to check it out...so i really dont know if its the handle thats just broke or the inner door latch itself
> *


My pass door on my box did the same, your talkin about the door mechanisim. Wish i had pics. what i would do is if you alreadyy have the door open reinstall all screws and hardware, then test wit a screw driver. sometimes the door striker gets worn after the hindge bushings have been worn down, and the mechanisim will hang on the striker, not allowing the door to open. Seen alot of fools lifting there door to open it, only a matter of time before it no longer opens :rimshot:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 17 2010, 03:47 PM~17221653
> *My pass door on my box did the same, your talkin about the door mechanisim. Wish i had pics. what i would do is if you alreadyy have the door open reinstall all screws and hardware, then test wit a screw driver. sometimes the door striker gets worn after the hindge bushings have been worn down, and the mechanisim will hang on the striker, not allowing the door to open. Seen alot of fools lifting there door to open it, only a matter of time before it no longer opens  :rimshot:
> *


ok im going to try that..i will post pics up...but what you just explained is what my door does as of now...when it closes it seems like it get stuck unless you manually pick the mechanism to open it but i will have pics up tommorow


----------



## Woo Woo (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Woo Woo_@Apr 18 2010, 11:02 AM~17226741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice black on black look


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 18 2010, 03:04 PM~17229162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should call it H1N1 cause its looking sick :yes: more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get those clear crystal looking bullet knock offs from??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 18 2010, 04:04 PM~17229162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woo Woo_@Apr 18 2010, 08:02 AM~17226741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 18 2010, 03:04 PM~17229162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 19 2010, 12:49 AM~17234244
> *does anyone know where i can get those clear crystal looking bullet knock offs from??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


come down to texas, seen them at salvage yards before :barf:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 18 2010, 02:04 PM~17229162
> *
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Apr 12 2010, 09:08 PM~17173186
> *HEY GUYS I GOT MY COUPE SWITCH UP ALREADY...?
> 
> 
> ...



nice  :cheesy:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+Apr 6 2010, 02:45 PM~17113220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats clean


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

does anyone have like chrome locks/striker plates in their doors? where do you find them?! or do i have to go thru all the trouble of taking them apart?!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Apr 20 2010, 03:44 AM~17244951
> *does anyone have like chrome locks/striker plates in their doors? where do you find them?! or do i have to go thru all the trouble of taking them apart?!
> *



do you have any pics of it??


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 14 2009, 10:18 PM~15362214
> *easy does it homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15921037
> *if any one needs da outer door strip for 2 doors caprice they have them here
> http://www.1aauto.com/1A/Weatherstrip/Chevrolet/Caprice
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2008, 09:55 PM~11564103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Clean OG guts too bad their getting replace with caddy enterior :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Woo Woo_@Apr 18 2010, 07:02 AM~17226741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 20 2010, 09:44 PM~17254859
> *Clean OG guts too bad their getting replace with caddy enterior :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 20 2010, 06:43 PM~17247671
> *do you have any pics of it??
> *


these little things.









But i already took them apart since i couldn't find any...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

HEY ALL I HAVE WHAT YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAPRICES.. HARD TO FIND DOOR TAB FILLER.. CALL ME 704-509-5479 (ROOSTER)


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 15 2010, 05:45 AM~17199178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HARD WHAT HAPPEN TO IT.. TO BAD. I LUV THAT CAR..


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13_@Apr 2 2010, 10:29 PM~17080769
> *A WORK IN DA MAKES
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A LOT OF WORK!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 21 2010, 11:41 AM~17257722
> *I HARD WHAT HAPPEN TO IT.. TO BAD. I LUV THAT CAR..
> *


what happend????? and wheres the gas hopping video :cheesy:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 21 2010, 07:36 AM~17257693
> *HEY ALL I HAVE WHAT YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAPRICES.. HARD TO FIND DOOR TAB FILLER.. CALL ME 704-509-5479 (ROOSTER)
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I need some Navy Blue or Black for the interior :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 19 2010, 07:00 PM~17241993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



For this ride :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Apr 21 2010, 12:43 PM~17258296
> *:0  I need some Navy Blue or Black for the interior  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE THE NAVY BLUE $10 EACH


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I have an extra set of complete euro front and back for sell in the Seattle area for $400.00 if anybody needs them send me a PM also some extra bumpers for $150.00 takes both front and rear they are the all chrome ones without the impact strip. Also extra trunk for$ 65.00 So get at me tryin to get a new set of rims I am open to trades.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 21 2010, 01:39 PM~17259356
> *I HAVE THE NAVY BLUE $10 EACH
> *


payment sent thanks


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Apr 15 2010, 02:45 AM~17199178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 21 2010, 08:36 AM~17257693
> *HEY ALL I HAVE WHAT YOU NEED FOR YOUR CAPRICES.. HARD TO FIND DOOR TAB FILLER.. CALL ME 704-509-5479 (ROOSTER)
> 
> 
> ...


black? ticket?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 6 2010, 03:49 PM~17113836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 21 2010, 08:41 AM~17257722
> *I HARD WHAT HAPPEN TO IT.. TO BAD. I LUV THAT CAR..
> *


DAAAAAAAAMNNN HOMIE WAT HAPPEN TO MY CAR OR WAT DID U HEAR HAHAHA IM AT N THE GARAGE WAITIN ON THE WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 21 2010, 10:39 AM~17259356
> *I HAVE THE NAVY BLUE $10 EACH
> *



Do you sell on Ebay ?

Please IM or email me layitlow if you can

:biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Apr 3 2010, 09:22 PM~17089208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## los805 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by los805_@Apr 22 2010, 04:28 PM~17272069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN HOMIE LIKE THE SEATS


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by los805_@Apr 22 2010, 01:28 PM~17272069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2010, 08:53 PM~17276228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM PAPPARAZZI :wow:  U TAKE THAT FLIK HOMIE? U COULD'VE WAITED TIL IT WUZ COLORSANDED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2010, 08:53 PM~17276228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 23 2010, 04:53 AM~17276228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Suprise ruined?? but damn thats looking gooood!~
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2010, 08:53 PM~17276228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BUSTED YOU OUT.... :biggrin: LOOKIN REAL GOOD "KNIGHT RIDER"


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Apr 23 2010, 12:44 AM~17277953
> *Suprise ruined?? but damn thats looking gooood!~
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Custom uffin: i'll get sum updated flikz up here soon :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Apr 23 2010, 06:30 AM~17278756
> *DAMN BUSTED YOU OUT.... :biggrin: LOOKIN REAL GOOD "KNIGHT RIDER"
> *


WUDUP D-BOY THANX DAWG :biggrin: CURLY HAD IT POSTED ON HIS THREAD, ALL GOOD THO


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2010, 11:53 PM~17276228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice...i wanna know how to take those plastic holders off my doors cuz i dont want that anymore


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Apr 23 2010, 09:15 AM~17279853
> *WUDUP D-BOY THANX DAWG :biggrin: CURLY HAD IT POSTED ON HIS THREAD, ALL GOOD THO
> *


SHOULD NOT HAVE UNLEASHED THE BEAST ON THE NET YET... :twak:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 23 2010, 10:47 AM~17280652
> *thats nice...i wanna know how to take those plastic holders off my doors cuz i dont want that anymore
> *


thanks homie  the rocker clips pop right off .. if you're not gonna run the rockers just shave the pins that hold the clips on.. smooth out n get sprayed :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i took these this past sunday


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Apr 22 2010, 10:45 PM~17276793
> *DAMM PAPPARAZZI  :wow:  U TAKE THAT FLIK HOMIE? U COULD'VE WAITED TIL IT WUZ COLORSANDED AND PUT BACK TOGETHER  :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro I found it on curlys topic so he gets all the credit for the pic :biggrin: 
that is bad ass though good luck and cant wait to see it done


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 23 2010, 12:05 PM~17281280
> *sorry bro I found it on curlys topic so he gets all the credit for the pic :biggrin:
> that is bad ass though good luck and cant wait to see it done
> *


no problems homie and will post once itz done :thumbsup: thanx for the feedback bro


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 23 2010, 02:24 PM~17280964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ride


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you take the headlight bezels off a 87-90?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres my bucket  daily driver


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:22 PM~17283865
> *heres my bucket  daily driver
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 23 2010, 05:24 PM~17283875
> *:0  :worship:
> *


thanks i got some more pics coming


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

one more, im going to try and get pics of it in the air :0 also might go with black spokes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:33 PM~17283964
> *one more, im going to try and get pics of it in the air :0 also might go with black spokes
> 
> 
> ...


I like it bro it makes A BIG difference with the black panels


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 05:31 PM~17283941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better with the panels painted this color. dye your seats black and call it a day :cheesy:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2010, 08:53 PM~17276228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: this bitch is sexxyy :wow:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 23 2010, 06:22 PM~17284274
> *looks way better with the panels painted this color. dye your seats black and call it a day  :cheesy:
> *


thanks i like it alot better now :biggrin: the seat were dyed black just gotta change to black seat belts now and other lil stuff


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:41 PM~17284412
> *thanks i like it alot better now :biggrin: the seat were dyed black just gotta change to black seat belts now and other lil stuff
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 23 2010, 07:25 PM~17284299
> *:boink: this bitch is sexxyy  :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

saw this on craigslist for sale with caddy rockers


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 05:22 PM~17283865
> *heres my bucket  daily driver
> 
> 
> ...


DAM homie love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Apr 23 2010, 05:06 PM~17279796
> *Thanx Custom uffin: i'll get sum updated flikz up here soon :thumbsup:
> *


yes you should :biggrin:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 05:33 PM~17283964
> *one more, im going to try and get pics of it in the air :0 also might go with black spokes
> 
> 
> ...


thatz wutz up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 23 2010, 06:25 PM~17284299
> *:boink: this bitch is sexxyy  :wow:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 23 2010, 06:54 PM~17284485
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Apr 7 2010, 08:40 AM~17122361
> *nice pics :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie...that your ride?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 23 2010, 04:14 PM~17283814
> *How do you take the headlight bezels off a 87-90?
> *


Do you got to take the headlights out?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 24 2010, 09:12 AM~17288385
> *Do you got to take the headlights out?
> *


YEAH YOU DO AND THERES SCREWS BEHIND THE LIGHTS...4 I BELIEVE LIKE A STAR SCREW...


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

im lookin for body to frame bushings for my 2DR does anybody know where i can find a complete set


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 23 2010, 11:24 AM~17280964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats pretty cold.  Very different + alotta good devotion shown to a box :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 05:26 PM~17283901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2, real clean. I'd do some light black accents on the hood and a light black mural on the trunk. Ride around poopin on foo's :naughty:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 06:41 PM~17284412
> *thanks i like it alot better now :biggrin: the seat were dyed black just gotta change to black seat belts now and other lil stuff
> 
> 
> ...


That looks REALLY god for dyed! Nice homie :0 :0 (My seat belts are ready to snap lol! *79)


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17289469
> *Wow  thats pretty cold.   Very different + alotta good devotion shown to a box :thumbsup:
> *


X2 well put


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Apr 24 2010, 09:28 AM~17288836
> *im lookin for body to frame bushings for my 2DR does anybody know where i can find a complete set
> *


http://theherd.com/articles/bushings.html

And if you're installing all of them with the body still on the frame let me know how easy or hard it ends up being.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 08:33 PM~17283964
> *one more, im going to try and get pics of it in the air :0 also might go with black spokes
> 
> 
> ...


very clean


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 25 2010, 12:44 AM~17290423
> *http://theherd.com/articles/bushings.html
> 
> And if you're installing all of them with the body still on the frame let me know how easy or hard it ends up being.
> *


Interesting article, so basically you can just order them at any dealer?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone used the aftermarket rubber window channels (the U shaped channel that 'guides' the window) in their doors?
They gap as a motha, anyone had this problem before?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Apr 23 2010, 06:45 PM~17284438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys just trying to be on your guys level :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Apr 25 2010, 02:28 AM~17293840
> *Interesting article, so basically you can just order them at any dealer?
> *


So it says, might be old info though. gmpartsdirect.com maybe?


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

appericate the info


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

My 77


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

nice homie


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 25 2010, 08:32 PM~17297876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THESE STYLES BOXES 77-79


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Got it for 1400 :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 25 2010, 05:32 PM~17297876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im building on. a 79 half-top(only) landua. Thank GOD it still has all the natural moldings :biggrin: 

Anyone got a 44in sunroof on one?? or 42???


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2010, 07:53 PM~17276228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup: .NICE RIDE JB...CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO HIT THE STREETS..


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 25 2010, 04:32 PM~17297876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE RIDE...THE 77-79 CAPRICES ARE CLEAN..


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 25 2010, 06:32 PM~17297876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what was the last year they made this caprice with this style window in back and did they make a landau model thanx


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 23 2010, 05:31 PM~17283941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Does anybody know if a 4 door frame is the same as the 2 doors or does a 4 door have a longer wheel base


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAY-DAWG_@Apr 25 2010, 10:54 PM~17302071
> *:wave:  :thumbsup: .NICE RIDE JB...CAN'T WAIT FOR IT TO HIT THE STREETS..
> *


THANX, REAL SOON DAWG :thumbsup: LETZ START ON UR 78 GLASS ASAP :biggrin: THINK IM'A ROLL OUT UR WAY WIT UMBDZAT THIS WEEKEND N GET IT KRACKIN


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 26 2010, 10:52 PM~17311411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean good colors :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 26 2010, 07:52 PM~17311411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there she is


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 26 2010, 07:52 PM~17311411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 26 2010, 09:31 PM~17311058
> *Does anybody know if a 4 door frame is the same as the 2 doors or does a 4 door have a longer wheel base
> *


its the same


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17311411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Apr 27 2010, 11:04 AM~17318166
> *its the same
> *


Thanks I can find 4 door frames all day long at the junk yards but a 2 door is another story


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Some dummy kicks the Caprice :angry: 

dSnWTnhKItk&feature=related


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG STOMPER_@Apr 26 2010, 06:50 PM~17310521
> *what was the last year they made this caprice with this style window in back and did they make a landau model thanx
> *


79 :biggrin:


----------



## low_caprice (Jan 12, 2010)

here is my 77 project car, this body style is so cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low_caprice_@Apr 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17322138
> *here is my 77 project car, this body style is so cool :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice project


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_caprice_@Apr 27 2010, 05:45 PM~17322138
> *here is my 77 project car, this body style is so cool :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, good luck with it!!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_caprice_@Apr 28 2010, 01:45 AM~17322138
> *here is my 77 project car, this body style is so cool :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, some good pictures nice! sure looks good!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

So no one knows anything about the rubber window channels?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 26 2010, 10:52 PM~17311411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This fucker is Niiiiiiiiice :cheesy:


----------



## koo koo red (Apr 22, 2010)

the homie slims...jdn life


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 28 2010, 09:53 AM~17329665
> *This fucker is Niiiiiiiiice  :cheesy:
> *


thanx g


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low_caprice_@Apr 27 2010, 05:45 PM~17322138
> *here is my 77 project car, this body style is so cool :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Yes it is! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Apr 28 2010, 03:54 AM~17327261
> *So no one knows anything about the rubber window channels?
> *


im sorry homie i wish i could help you out a lil more on it :happysad:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 27 2010, 10:46 AM~17317948
> *there she is
> *


im lovin this hoop clean ass fuck but im not gettin the panels :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17336425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

some rims i painted just gotta get new tires now


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Still can't decide what color to go wit


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 8 2005, 01:28 PM~2824233
> *
> *


I LOVE THIS PIC :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Apr 29 2010, 10:45 PM~17348690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And an interesting bit of history, that pic was used in the '87 _and_ the '86 dealers brochure.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

i have an 86


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

im looking for the tips for my 85 and the moldings for the doors so i can fit the sports mirrors.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Apr 30 2010, 07:47 AM~17350603
> *im looking for the tips for my 85 and the moldings for the doors so i can fit the sports mirrors.
> *


I've got the right side tip that you need.


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

layed mine out this past week no more hoppin for it just low and slow from now on


before








after


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Apr 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17336425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a right side '87 Landau molding tip.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 30 2010, 02:33 PM~17351862
> *layed mine out this past week no more hoppin for it just low and slow from now on
> before
> 
> ...


is that a 84


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 30 2010, 12:15 PM~17352174
> *is that a 84
> *


82. I still have to redo the rear so it will layout even :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 30 2010, 04:11 PM~17352622
> *82. I still have to redo the rear so it will layout even  :biggrin:
> *


thats clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 30 2010, 01:15 PM~17352653
> *thats clean homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks I'm sure the car appreciates the new calm lifestyle too


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 30 2010, 04:43 PM~17352876
> *Thanks I'm sure the car appreciates the new calm lifestyle too
> *


i was gone build mines to beat it up then as i started workin on it the car told me not too lol :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone got a 305 n there Caprice wit a dress up kit


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Seen this out and about:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Clean caprice  and a cool mural :cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 1 2010, 05:06 PM~17361175
> *Seen this out and about:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!!


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 1 2010, 05:06 PM~17361175
> *Seen this out and about:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/1697372167.html


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 1 2010, 10:54 PM~17363211
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/1697372167.html
> *


My homie sold that car last week 4 2geez :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 1 2010, 10:54 PM~17363211
> *http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/1697372167.html
> *


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 1 2010, 05:06 PM~17361175
> *Seen this out and about:
> 
> 
> ...


GOoD Lord thass clean! I wonder whats the OG miles on that thang  

Lookin like 79's tha new 86'z :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 1 2010, 08:10 AM~17358641
> *Anyone got a 305 n there Caprice wit a dress up kit
> *


not yet! :no:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 2 2010, 09:16 PM~17369413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 2 2010, 09:16 PM~17369413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 3 2010, 09:33 AM~17372751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 3 2010, 09:33 AM~17372751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another clean box!!!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a used Chrome Grill. It's still in excellent 1-10 8 1/2 condition and is sure to make your Cadillac stand out! I was told that this grille is a complete replacement for your factory grille on a 94-96 Cadillac De-ville.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1722373362.html


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 3 2010, 03:02 PM~17372450
> *More pics!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


build up of it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=296260&hl=


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 3 2010, 06:31 PM~17378457
> *build up of it
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=296260&hl=
> *


I just checked it out, looks good!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

How much does redoing the top goes for now adays


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 3 2010, 09:33 AM~17372751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHY I HAVE AN 87 CAPRICE.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.A.K.AS_@May 4 2010, 06:58 PM~17391505
> *THIS IS WHY I HAVE AN 87 CAPRICE.
> *



87 or nothing dawg


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 5 2010, 03:43 PM~17400547
> *87 or nothing dawg
> *


x3


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 5 2010, 02:41 PM~17401126
> *x3
> *


 :yes:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 5 2010, 01:43 PM~17400547
> *87 or nothing dawg
> *


 :werd:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 5 2010, 07:18 PM~17403729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH DAWG, THATZ WUTZ UP :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@May 3 2010, 02:49 PM~17376666
> *
> This is a used Chrome Grill.  It's still in excellent 1-10 8 1/2 condition and is sure to make your Cadillac stand out!  I was told that this grille is a complete replacement for your factory grille on a 94-96 Cadillac De-ville.
> *


Thanks Rooster for the door pull fillers. They're real nice!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 5 2010, 01:41 PM~17401126
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 4 2010, 04:29 PM~17390629
> *How much does redoing the top goes for now adays
> *


Bout $500-$600 is what I'm told.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 5 2010, 07:18 PM~17403729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOODER :wow: 

how much for the z's now


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

I got a bumper filler for a Caprice euro clip. It is in real good shape, no cracks or rips. $85.00 prefer local pickup or meet halfway to SD, LA, OC or IE. I'm located in North San Diego County.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 6 2010, 02:39 AM~17406685
> *Bout $500-$600 is what I'm told.
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 7 2010, 08:47 AM~17418237
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS GOODER :wow:
> 
> how much for the z's now
> *


thanks lol z's not for sale............................................. yet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 5 2010, 06:18 PM~17403729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i got a 13inch kit that will fit on there


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17425288
> *
> *


I GOT MY LANDAU FOR 375


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 8 2010, 12:57 PM~17428008
> *I GOT MY LANDAU FOR 375
> *


Were bro? Pm ur number :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

for sale $3800 or trade :0


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 01:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> [img]
> ...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 05:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...



ok now i need to get sum pillow top seats..that shit look so fuckin clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 01:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDE... :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

how many people are switching to the 90s dash? how hard is this and is there a how to anywhere? just curious


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 9 2010, 09:32 PM~17438942
> *how many people are switching to the 90s dash? how hard is this and is there a how to anywhere? just curious
> *


you mean a cadi dash? an 80s and 90's caprice dash is the same unless you are referring to 91 and up which i havent seen on a box.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@May 9 2010, 10:36 PM~17438991
> *you mean a cadi dash? an 80s and 90's caprice dash is the same unless you are referring to 91 and up which i havent seen on a box.
> *


yeah i mean cadi dash. im pretty sure ive seen it done befor just wondering how much there is to it.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 09:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
fuckin im thinkin about this!!
where you at??


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra+May 9 2010, 05:34 PM~17436879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys i dont want to keep it longer im going to keep dumping money into it :biggrin: , i bought it for a daily (but you know how that go's :biggrin: )intill my impala comes out :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 10 2010, 03:17 PM~17443906
> *thanks guys i dont want to keep it longer im going to keep dumping money into it :biggrin:  , i bought it for a daily (but you know how that go's :biggrin: )intill my impala comes out :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: ....so what caddy did those seats come out of


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

im looking for bumper fillers
call me @
(310) 350 4507
or (562) 842 4620


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Anybody know where I can find window seals for a 82 2 door


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5+May 10 2010, 09:09 PM~17447041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you tried lookin on classicindustries.com ...they may have them


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 11 2010, 12:57 PM~17453553
> *have you tried lookin on classicindustries.com ...they may have them
> *


 :yes:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17435570
> *for sale $3800 or trade :0
> 
> 
> ...


OMLORD! BOMB LOVIN DEAL!! :wow:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Apr 28 2010, 09:34 PM~17334748
> *im sorry homie i wish i could help you out a lil more on it :happysad:
> *


classicindustries.com is ur only spot for full size box chevys!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 11 2010, 05:11 PM~17458088
> *OMLORD! BOMB LOVIN DEAL!! :wow:
> *


thanks i got a sale pending it might go out of u.s :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 11 2010, 09:57 AM~17453553
> *have you tried lookin on classicindustries.com ...they may have them
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 12 2010, 01:07 AM~17461632
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 11 2010, 08:15 PM~17458116
> *classicindustries.com is ur only spot for full size box chevys!
> *


thats right


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@May 12 2010, 01:15 AM~17458116
> *classicindustries.com is ur only spot for full size box chevys!
> *


Can't say i'm to fond off the qualitity tho..


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2010, 05:39 AM~17463384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2010, 08:39 AM~17463384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very clean where did you get that grill from


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 11 2010, 06:38 PM~17458960
> *thanks i got a sale pending it might go out of u.s :0  :biggrin:
> *


If u don't sale it hit me up


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@May 12 2010, 07:08 PM~17470733
> *If u don't sale it hit me up
> *


Yup ill let u know I ment to getback to your pm


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:|


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 12 2010, 07:31 PM~17471009
> *Yup ill let u know I ment to getback to your pm
> *


K


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:|


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

anyone have pics of the white Royals box frm back in the day. like 04


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

or the link to the build up....


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 9 2010, 09:32 PM~17438942
> *how many people are switching to the 90s dash? how hard is this and is there a how to anywhere? just curious
> *


dunno bout a how to, but on my 81 box it was originaly a diesel, i did the complete 90 conversion, dash, motor&trans, fuel system, mirrors, bumpers fillers ac etc EVERYTHING, only to turn around and convert everything cadi. dash. motor&trans, ac fleetwood rockers and pads


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@May 16 2010, 09:32 PM~17510631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@May 17 2010, 12:32 AM~17510631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

SMILING FACES TELL LIES


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Clean


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 18 2010, 07:21 PM~17531223
> *SMILING FACES TELL LIES
> 
> 
> ...


thats a mean 3 wheel homie..you got pics of the trunk


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 18 2010, 05:21 PM~17531223
> *SMILING FACES TELL LIES
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride bro. anymore pics?


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS...

THE SETUP BMH TO THE FRONT
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/joe%20048.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

THE INTERIOR
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/joe%20044.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

FT. McDOWELL SHOW IN PHX
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/14294962338.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2joe%20624.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

IT ATTRACTS HONEY'S :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/joe%20648.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HAVEN'T SHOWN IT MUCH, ITS FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

*4 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG.* :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 20 2010, 03:12 PM~17552035
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS...
> 
> THE SETUP BMH TO THE FRONT
> ...


LOVE THE INTERIOR VERY CLEAN


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 11 2010, 07:38 PM~17458960
> *thanks i got a sale pending it might go out of u.s :0  :biggrin:
> *


so did it sell ?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 20 2010, 09:37 PM~17557748
> *so did it sell ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 20 2010, 11:12 AM~17552035
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS...
> 
> THE SETUP BMH TO THE FRONT
> ...


 :0 MY BOY PAINTED THAT RIDE UP HERE IN WASHINGTON STATE :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 20 2010, 10:57 PM~17558019
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 20 2010, 11:47 PM~17558669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up bro hows everything with you I know you gots some pics of it in the air :biggrin:


----------



## caligreen220 (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@May 10 2010, 05:09 PM~17447041
> *Anybody know where I can find window seals for a 82 2 door
> *


Try www.1aauto.com they have some 2dr parts that classic industries does'nt carry.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@May 16 2010, 09:32 PM~17510624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 18 2010, 04:21 PM~17531223
> *SMILING FACES TELL LIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 19 2010, 07:21 AM~17538436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is bad ass!!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 20 2010, 09:59 PM~17558055
> *:0 MY BOY PAINTED THAT RIDE UP HERE IN WASHINGTON STATE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 21 2010, 01:47 AM~17558669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 20 2010, 10:47 PM~17558669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

here is my chevy pics when i started takin my interior out


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 24 2010, 08:44 PM~17593181
> *here is my chevy  pics when i started takin my interior out
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 25 2010, 12:29 AM~17593880
> *looks good
> *


thanks homie an heres some of the interior


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

koo whos doing it?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JUIC'D64, *TAIB*, MR LAC 95

wat up


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 25 2010, 05:39 AM~17594906
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JUIC'D64, TAIB, MR LAC 95
> 
> ...


all is good man
your self???

im waiting and waiting

gotta sell the 4 door now


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@May 19 2010, 07:21 AM~17538436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats too clean!!
:wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 25 2010, 01:37 AM~17594885
> *koo whos doing it?
> *


me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 25 2010, 12:34 AM~17594841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cowol: :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 21 2010, 12:47 AM~17558669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2010, 12:54 AM~17595892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 18 2010, 04:21 PM~17531223
> *SMILING FACES TELL LIES
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 20 2010, 10:51 PM~17558710
> *what up bro hows everything with you I know you gots some pics of it in the air  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 25 2010, 02:47 PM~17599187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 25 2010, 11:47 AM~17599187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 25 2010, 12:47 PM~17599187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what the fuck im talking bout bro keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 26 2010, 02:20 PM~17611798
> *SOME PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17617204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say one of my all time favorites


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 26 2010, 09:20 PM~17611798
> *SOME PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 26 2010, 04:20 PM~17611798
> *SOME PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...



this almost looks like my car nice ride homie real clean


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 27 2010, 09:24 AM~17621181
> *this almost looks like my car nice ride homie real clean
> *


NOT MINE HOMIE WISH IT WAS MINE ITS TODD LANDS WHEN HE CAME OUT TO SLC BUT ITS BAD ASS LOOKS A LIL DIFFERENT NOW


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

MINE IS IN THE WORKS RIGHT NOW


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

ILL POST SOME OF THE 2 DOOR PICS I HAVE SAVED


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

ILL POST PICS OF MINE WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Nah bro, build up pics are the shit! :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

i got alot of work but here are the pics i have


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

takin everything off got it like this fully wrapped frame gonna take the body off ill be out next year gonna be sick eventually gonna do it convertible


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

i got new mirrors bumpers and euro front clip got alot of work but thats what its about cant wait to get it done


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer+May 20 2010, 10:47 PM~17558669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 02:47 PM~17624096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I miss that car


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 02:45 PM~17624068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 02:50 PM~17624121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To The Top


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 26 2010, 11:07 PM~17618283
> *I have to say one of my all time favorites
> *


Thx Homie


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 05:47 PM~17624096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that paint??


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 27 2010, 07:40 PM~17627338
> *what color is that paint??
> *


its candy teal over a silver base. looks blue in pics, green in person.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 27 2010, 10:00 PM~17623505
> *takin everything off got it like this fully wrapped frame gonna take the body off ill be out next year gonna be sick eventually gonna do it convertible
> *


Do a vert conversion and out nxt year?! damn thas alotta work! :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 25 2010, 11:47 AM~17599187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE=81cutty,May 27 2010, 01:54 PM








QUOTE


:wow:

Very nice

:biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Some new pix for ya'll


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 01:55 PM~17624178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how difficult is it to put the euro headlights in the 86 header panel? Any tips?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 29 2010, 03:31 AM~17637516
> *how difficult is it to put the euro headlights in the 86 header panel? Any tips?
> *


think its more work than what its worth.. easier to just put the euro nose on


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

straight game caprice...and she aint just for looks. hot street single


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 29 2010, 12:31 AM~17637516
> *how difficult is it to put the euro headlights in the 86 header panel? Any tips?
> *


im actually doing that now i will give ya heads up once im finish


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@May 28 2010, 04:57 PM~17634416
> *Some new pix for ya'll
> 
> 
> ...


to bad right now my car is allergic to rain


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17594841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Cant wait will mines near dat der level! :happysad:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@May 28 2010, 08:51 AM~17631858
> *QUOTE=81cutty,May 27 2010, 01:54 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed one of the best :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 04:11 PM~17642837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEN SHOW WUT IT DUECE BROTHA!!!  Wait... wus that the one in that video? Grill looks like it...?


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@May 25 2010, 02:28 AM~17596189
> *me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get some 3m sticky spray so it done look so dam loose


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2010, 08:28 PM~17604424
> *thats what the fuck im talking bout bro keep up the good work bro  :thumbsup:
> *


x777!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 26 2010, 09:46 PM~17617204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eric.... your killin em homie. TO this day, aint s#!+ changed! Tha bizniz homie, str8 upper 4 supper! 

It got a name?? :cheesy:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 29 2010, 10:58 PM~17645093
> *Eric.... your killin em homie. TO this day, aint s#!+ changed! Tha bizniz homie, str8 upper supper!
> 
> It got a name?? :cheesy:
> *


Thx homie


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17645059
> *DEN SHOW WUT IT DUECE BROTHA!!!  Wait... wus that the one in that video? Grill looks like it...?
> *






YESSIR thats her!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@May 28 2010, 04:03 AM~17630560
> *Do a vert conversion and out nxt year?! damn thas alotta work!  :thumbsup:
> *


if iam out next yr it wont be vert yet lol i wish though :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 03:11 PM~17642837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE MANNY, BEAUTIFUL CAR BROTHA


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 30 2010, 05:42 PM~17648655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPE!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17650543
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE MANNY, BEAUTIFUL CAR BROTHA
> *


thanks homeboy.much love


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 06:11 PM~17642837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic n ride bro


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 03:03 PM~17666407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

CAN U USE A 80-90 FRAME FOR A 77-79 ? ? ?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

new daily


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 3 2010, 02:17 PM~17687434
> *new daily
> 
> [img]
> ...


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 3 2010, 02:17 PM~17687434
> *new daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN DAILY!NICE COLOR TOO


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 29 2010, 05:11 PM~17642837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOP NOTCH HOMIE,BADD AZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ CHEVY


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 3 2010, 03:17 PM~17687434
> *new daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: classy


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Ls1 Conversion. How difficult is the swap ?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 4 2010, 01:07 AM~17691516
> *Nice Ls1 Conversion. How difficult is the swap ?
> *


x2


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 3 2010, 02:17 PM~17687434
> *new daily
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice+Jun 3 2010, 10:07 PM~17691516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not my vid I just came across it but Im sure its just like doing any other motor swap all drops in the same. The trick is having a good tune guy that knows how to work a Laptop & know how to mod the program.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 3 2010, 07:58 PM~17689846
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

This is my daily driver.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 30 2010, 06:42 PM~17648655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that guy was bull shitting saying that wagon was a single no wate when you can tell right off the bat that it does


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 01:53 PM~17624165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE BOX..IM DIGGIN THE COLOR COMBO!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 27 2010, 01:52 PM~17624157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

just started and added wheels all gold daytons 22s coming soon


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 6 2010, 12:47 AM~17707227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs a moonroof!
:biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17709985
> *needs a moonroof!
> :biggrin:
> *


its in the works


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 6 2010, 10:18 PM~17713380
> *its in the works
> *


*Nice* :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 3 2010, 05:17 PM~17687434
> *new daily
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 6 2010, 01:47 AM~17707227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jun 7 2010, 09:58 PM~17723518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jun 7 2010, 10:58 PM~17723518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jun 3 2010, 06:17 PM~17687434
> *new daily
> 
> 
> ...


real nice and clean


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 02:19 PM~17729444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is just sick :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 4 2010, 01:16 PM~17696805
> *that guy was bull shitting saying that wagon was a single no wate when you can tell right off the bat that it does
> *


man tell me about it!!! he swears by it though :uh:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

MY MAN JOE'S DAILY DRIVER


----------



## 666caprice (May 31, 2010)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> THX FOR THR POST HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 03:19 PM~17729444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp as always!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jun 8 2010, 07:17 PM~17732007
> *this car is just sick :thumbsup:
> *


THX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt for the boxes yall got them lookin clean


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jun 8 2010, 08:52 PM~17733085
> *ttt for the boxes yall got them lookin clean
> *


YEA DAT!!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17733023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Jun 8 2010, 08:43 PM~17732973
> *Looking sharp as always!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thx Loukat. The 73 is looking dam good as well :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 02:11 PM~17729390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jun 7 2010, 09:58 PM~17723518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any more pics of inside trunk???


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 01:19 PM~17729444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Eric.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 01:19 PM~17729444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS BOX!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 9 2010, 03:24 PM~17740250
> *CLEAN ASS BOX!
> *



Thx Homie :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 9 2010, 04:26 PM~17740916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass box chevy :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 9 2010, 06:25 PM~17742017
> *thats a bad ass box chevy  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 9 2010, 07:26 PM~17740916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 666caprice_@Jun 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17732650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride im looking for one in tx.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 9 2010, 04:26 PM~17740916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I like the color!!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 9 2010, 04:26 PM~17740916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good in that color


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 16 2005, 06:52 AM~4417265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 9 2010, 04:26 PM~17740916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

2dr chevys are on the rise TTT


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

for sale.... taking best offers , pm me  all offers considered

:0 







:cheesy:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jun 11 2010, 12:30 PM~17760066
> *2dr chevys are on the rise TTT
> *


:yes:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 12 2010, 09:59 PM~17768640
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE!!!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 12 2010, 04:59 PM~17768640
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


whats good homie where ya been at ..havent seen you around in a while :cheesy: chevy lookin nice


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jun 12 2010, 07:56 PM~17770173
> *whats good homie where ya been at ..havent seen you around in a while :cheesy:  chevy lookin nice
> *


been around ! crazy busy havent even rolled as much as I would like to and the weather is the shits out here rain rain rain


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 13 2010, 10:11 AM~17773065
> *been around ! crazy busy havent even rolled as much as I would like to and the weather is the shits out here rain rain rain
> *



yup its the same way over here homie


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 12 2010, 01:59 PM~17768640
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Some more new pics. Of my Landau.


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Apr 7 2010, 09:40 AM~17122361
> *nice pics :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

what up chevy riders


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=150457062043


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 17 2010, 11:09 PM~17821512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 18 2010, 02:09 AM~17821512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jun 12 2010, 01:59 PM~17768640
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 17 2010, 11:09 PM~17821512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

The Landau is for sell! $8500.00 obo let me know.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

OUTSIDERS CAR CLUB HAWAII


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

RIP FATMAN BIG SHOE STYLISTICS,,,,,,,,,,,,,COMING SOON CRUNCH BERRY ,,2DR 85 CAPRICE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 9 2010, 05:26 PM~17740916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight right there


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

YEAH MAN THIS BIG SHOE FROM LA STYLISTICS,,SQUARE PLAQUE,,.CATCH ME ON BIG FISH VOL 38 45 MY GOLD 2DR BOX KILLN THA GAME NOT ONLY WAS IT PRETTY BUT HOT AS WELL,,,,,,GOLDIE PLAYED OUT..................NOW ITS TIME TO BREAK THA CRUNCH BERRY....2DR CAPRICE......................COMING SOON............


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ITS CLEAN BUT IZ IT HOT???????? MINE IZ


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 22 2010, 03:11 PM~17857458
> *ITS CLEAN BUT IZ IT HOT????????  MINE IZ
> *


so is mine pimp...


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 22 2010, 03:11 PM~17857458
> *ITS CLEAN BUT IZ IT HOT????????  MINE IZ
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 22 2010, 06:16 PM~17859469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLIN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 22 2010, 07:17 PM~17859475
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 22 2010, 07:20 PM~17859507
> *ROLLIN.. :thumbsup:
> *




just uploaded the photo....kind of pissed at my camera....took such a nice pic that it looks like its parked on the highway  . Was trying for some movement in the pic.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 22 2010, 06:30 PM~17859583
> *just uploaded the photo....kind of pissed at my camera....took such a nice pic that it looks like its parked on the highway  .  Was trying for some movement in the pic.
> *


 :roflmao: never heard about someone being mad cuz their camera takes nice pictures...lol


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 22 2010, 06:16 PM~17859468
> *so is mine pimp...
> 
> 
> ...


this car is hot in looks n on the bumber,.,.

that picture does not do the car justice,.,.

car is clean,.,.,.super clean.,.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 22 2010, 08:00 PM~17859858
> *:roflmao:  never heard about someone being mad cuz their camera takes nice pictures...lol
> *


I was trying for something like this where at least the knock offs were moving....this was taken with the same camera


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 22 2010, 09:47 PM~17862166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 22 2010, 06:16 PM~17859469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 22 2010, 09:35 PM~17861995
> *this car is hot in looks n on the bumber,.,.
> 
> that picture does not do the car justice,.,.
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 22 2010, 05:16 PM~17859468
> *so is mine pimp...
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN, THIS ONE BELONGS TO MY HOMIE


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Jun 25 2010, 09:02 AM~17885070
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> Box lookin good twan... Watch out.. My Landau's coming out soon :biggrin:*


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jun 26 2010, 08:21 PM~17895919
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 25 2010, 02:46 AM~17883244
> *SUPER CLEAN, THIS ONE BELONGS TO MY HOMIE
> *


im just trying to catch up to you big homie...ay dont forget our picnic is coming up in august...straight game expect for ISLANDERS C.C to be in full affect


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

If anyone knows where I can get some landau mouldings... please let me know asap and how much thanks....


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jun 23 2010, 12:47 AM~17862166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and clean!!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

A little something I put together :biggrin: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAM_@Jun 27 2010, 01:50 AM~17897205
> *If anyone knows where I can get some landau mouldings... please let me know asap and how much thanks....
> *


PM SENT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 27 2010, 10:16 AM~17898260
> *A little something I put together :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> ...


so all u have done is primer da roof, no pos wow :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA+Jun 10 2010, 08:03 PM~17753899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jun 17 2010, 10:09 PM~17821512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 27 2010, 10:22 AM~17898562
> *so all u have done is primer da roof, no pos wow  :roflmao:
> *



It's not done yet....it's getting painted tomorrow..silver leafed and patterned top. That was just a sneak peak video I took :twak:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 28 2010, 12:20 PM~17907280
> *It's not done yet....it's getting painted tomorrow..silver leafed and patterned top. That was just a sneak peak video I took :twak:
> *


damn dont get mad bro im just klowning ! :burn:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 28 2010, 03:32 PM~17909448
> *damn dont get mad bro im just klowning !  :burn:
> *


it's all good homie. I couldn't tell how you were coming at me. I just wanted to make it clear


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

2dr CAPRICE!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jun 28 2010, 11:49 PM~17910270
> *2dr CAPRICE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good bro


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jun 28 2010, 08:49 PM~17910270
> *2dr CAPRICE!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Jun 28 2010, 06:24 PM~17910635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS BROTHERS.*


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jun 27 2010, 04:07 PM~17900047
> *bad ass car :biggrin:
> *



THX HOMIE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 28 2010, 05:23 PM~17909965
> *it's all good homie. I couldn't tell how you were coming at me. I just wanted to make it clear
> *


next time ask before u get mad :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

lookin for a three sets of new lower door hindges, anyone know where to find?


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Jul 1 2010, 09:37 AM~17935252
> *lookin for a three sets of new lower door hindges, anyone know where to find?
> *


under the upper door hindges


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Jun 28 2010, 08:49 PM~17910270
> *2dr CAPRICE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 clean ride homie


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

For sale in Seattle:










http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1808124867.html


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jul 1 2010, 09:40 AM~17935271
> *under the upper door hindges
> *


kick rocks


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 1 2010, 03:08 PM~17936300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ooohhh nooo :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC

84CAPRICE "SILVER HAZE"


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 3 2010, 12:31 AM~17950675
> *RARECLASS CC
> 
> 84CAPRICE "SILVER HAZE"
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

im selling 3 caprices or trade for a daily driver look at my post they are all projects.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 3 2010, 02:31 AM~17950675
> *RARECLASS CC
> 
> 84CAPRICE "SILVER HAZE"
> ...


very clean :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 3 2010, 10:53 AM~17952758
> *very clean :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON YOU CAN SEE ALL THE FLAKE IT HAS HATE THAT IT DONT COME OUT LIKE THAT IN THE PHOTOS THANKS THOE


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 4 2010, 03:22 AM~17956718
> *THANKS HOMIE LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON YOU CAN SEE ALL THE FLAKE IT HAS HATE THAT IT DONT COME OUT LIKE THAT IN THE PHOTOS THANKS THOE
> *


thats whats up hopefully i will catch it on the road out in cali 1 day


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Holland still in da house :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

any 95 or 96 2doors :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 2 2010, 11:31 PM~17950675
> *RARECLASS CC
> 
> 84CAPRICE "SILVER HAZE"
> ...


this was a majestics car, right?


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jul 5 2010, 03:44 PM~17965833
> *this was a majestics car, right?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

My shit in the works :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















































































And it still aint done...still gotta do the patterns on the roof and trunk and some more gold leaf :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 7 2010, 11:05 PM~17987540
> *My shit in the works :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie csnt wait to see what it looks like when your done :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17988888
> *nice homie csnt wait to see what it looks like when your done :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie... I can't wait to see it done too.. It's been almost 2 years in the making :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some 42 inch moons forsale lacally that I need to sell 9 of them great for the 2dr and four door caprices


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 7 2010, 09:05 PM~17989038
> *Tjones has some 42 inch moons forsale  lacally that I need to sell  9 of them great for the  2dr and four door caprices
> *



How much.. Pm me


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD ELCO MAN!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 7 2010, 08:05 PM~17987540
> *My shit in the works :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

SILVER HAZE FROM RARECLASS CC


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 8 2010, 12:55 AM~17988946
> *Thanks homie... I can't wait to see it done too.. It's been almost 2 years in the making :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up i had my car for a year now and soon to be juiced and body work started nice project ride homie ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 7 2010, 10:05 PM~17989038
> *Tjones has some 42 inch moons forsale  lacally that I need to sell  9 of them great for the  2dr and four door caprices
> *


PM me price as well.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 5 2010, 06:55 AM~17962838
> *Holland still in da house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass fish tank bro..any more pics?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 08:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:0 :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 09:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad ass


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

*I'm lookin' for a RH side Landau tip from a '86 or '87* (I know '87 was the short style tip and I'm pretty sure '86 was too).

Don't want that long stuff but I do happen to have a RH side from a '85 or older as seen below if anyone needs one (the longer of the two) *(SOLD, RH long Landau tip SOLD)*:









Getting there slowly:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody have close-up pic of there quarter window so I can see how this looks? Mine's in bodywork/prep stage and it looks like the quarter window's have to come out to get this trim out, but mine is painted weird and has weird plastic covering on it that peels right off. Underneath it all looks like bright plastic maybe but in the '87 dealer brochure pic (which is the same pic from '86) it shows that it's partial bright and partial painted.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I seen people use the caddy trim around thos windows


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 9 2010, 02:03 PM~18004597
> *Anybody have close-up pic of there quarter window so I can see how this looks?  Mine's in bodywork/prep stage and it looks like the quarter window's have to come out to get this trim out, but mine is painted weird and has weird plastic covering on it that peels right off.  Underneath it all looks like bright plastic maybe but in the '87 dealer brochure pic (which is the same pic from '86) it shows that it's partial bright and partial painted.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 9 2010, 05:03 PM~18004597
> *Anybody have close-up pic of there quarter window so I can see how this looks?  Mine's in bodywork/prep stage and it looks like the quarter window's have to come out to get this trim out, but mine is painted weird and has weird plastic covering on it that peels right off.  Underneath it all looks like bright plastic maybe but in the '87 dealer brochure pic (which is the same pic from '86) it shows that it's partial bright and partial painted.
> 
> 
> ...



you do have to cut the quarter glass out to get the window mldg. and also the belt mldg take out the interior and you can access the glass with a glass removal tool . You can purchace the tool at any auto body supply store or even harbor freight . be very careful with the window mldgs because a set in good shape is really hard to come by ! good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

Street Toyz enough said


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 9 2010, 02:03 PM~18004597
> *Anybody have close-up pic of there quarter window so I can see how this looks?  Mine's in bodywork/prep stage and it looks like the quarter window's have to come out to get this trim out, but mine is painted weird and has weird plastic covering on it that peels right off.  Underneath it all looks like bright plastic maybe but in the '87 dealer brochure pic (which is the same pic from '86) it shows that it's partial bright and partial painted.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wutitdo fellas


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

If anybody is lookin for the rear window trim for a 2door box.I GOT THEM!VERRY GOOD CONDITION!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

New topic! for 77-79 caprices!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550918


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL MUTHAFUCKA YEAH


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jul 9 2010, 06:28 AM~17998575
> *thats a clean ass fish tank bro..any more pics?
> *


Yup, http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v161/78c...oupe/lowfreeze/ :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

not DONE JUST A LIL PIC :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 10 2010, 10:24 PM~18014341
> *New topic! for 77-79 caprices!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550918
> *


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass box and a white boy


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jul 12 2010, 01:13 AM~18022103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeeeuuuhhh... street life bitch....


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's shit is clean,been waitin to see that one done


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jul 12 2010, 01:55 AM~18022551
> *That's shit is clean,been waitin to see that one done
> *


 :yes: me 2


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

My car at showtime car club seattle show on 07/11/10.I am trying to sell $7500.00 obo


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

>


[/quote]
I LIKES A LOT


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 13 2010, 06:12 PM~18038576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jul 12 2010, 12:13 AM~18022103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did lamberson stripe this one? think i seen it when u were takin it from his pad :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 13 2010, 04:12 PM~18038576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS FUCKER LOOKS REALLY NICE WITH THE NEW PAINTED BUMPER STRIPS/GUARD PADS AND PINSTRIPED ROCKERS!!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice+Jul 13 2010, 07:05 PM~18037978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



both of these cars are bad ass


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 13 2010, 05:12 PM~18038576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jul 13 2010, 08:39 PM~18040709
> *did lamberson stripe this one? think i seen it when u were takin it from his pad :biggrin:
> *


YES SIRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jul 13 2010, 10:30 PM~18042083
> *YES SIRRRRRR :biggrin:
> *


yeah i rolled up on u on van buren probably thought i was trippin but just admirring :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> Badass pic!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Jun 6 2010, 11:01 AM~17708709
> *just started and added wheels all gold daytons 22s coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


did i upgrade or downgrade?   :dunno:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

>


[/quote]
SICK!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro!!!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Check it out homies............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551690


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 17 2010, 05:35 AM~18065695
> *Check it out homies............
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551690
> *


Damn! is that a Factory brought model or custom?


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Arizona Charlie's Boulder - Casino Hotel, Suites and RV Park
Palace Station Hotel and Casino 2411 W SAHARA Las Vegas, NV 89102
Sahara Hotel and Casino 2535 LAS VEGAS BLVD S Las Vegas, NV 89109 Las Vegas Strip
Stratosphere Tower - Casino and Resort 2000 S LAS VEGAS BLVD Las Vegas, NV 89104 Las Vegas Strip
Tropicana Las Vegas 3801 LAS VEGAS BLVD SOUTH Las Vegas, NV 89109 Las Vegas Strip

THE CHEAPEST HOTELS THAT I HAVE FOUND FOR THE SUPER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS OCT 8-11


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 02:11 PM~17729390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know how i can get in touch with the owner of this car? i got a offer to him...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has 2 42 inch moonroofs complete ,roof skin etc local pick up 424 205 7693 or [email protected] pm me direct


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has another set of rare hard to find 87 caprice landeau moldings with factory 2 piece each door moldings. Check my post just posted


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 26 2010, 03:20 PM~17611798
> *SOME PICS I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 09:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: been waitin to see this one ridin!!!!!!!!! congrats homie! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking Good E.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jul 15 2010, 05:40 PM~18056365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

both cars from DFW majestics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2010, 07:18 PM~18125991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt that one from LA


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got some extra parts laying around the garage :biggrin: 

I got a euro tail clip and filler... 85 header panel and some euro mirrors with controls and gaskets. Also tail panel fillers from an 85 Taking best offers


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Ttt tjones still have the molding availble 250 shipped or pickup


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

got these sitting on the shelf if anyone needs them


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18126171
> *wasnt that one from LA
> *


He lives in Texas now  DFW Majestics :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2010, 09:18 PM~18125991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like an 86 header with euro lights... :biggrin: :biggrin: if so i was thinking of doing mines that way


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 24 2010, 01:28 AM~18127627
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


nice :biggrin: whats the color of that green


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 24 2010, 04:47 PM~18132317
> *nice :biggrin:  whats the color of that green
> *


Ancient chinese secret :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 23 2010, 10:22 PM~18127588
> *that looks like an 86 header with euro lights... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  if so i was thinking of doing mines that way
> *


how you figure dat


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Jul 24 2010, 09:53 PM~18134058
> *how you figure dat
> *



I thought the same thing


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 23 2010, 09:22 PM~18127588
> *that looks like an 86 header with euro lights... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  if so i was thinking of doing mines that way
> *


Do it right homie get a real euro header


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jul 5 2010, 07:55 AM~17962838
> *Holland still in da house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Are those year car's rare?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones true 87 true landeau molding in my post 250. Shipped For everything missing drivers side stainless tip only 424 205 7693 or [email protected] paypal friendly


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jul 25 2010, 05:32 AM~18134852
> *Are those year car's rare?
> *


 I never see them


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 23 2010, 09:11 PM~18127125
> *I got some extra parts laying around the garage :biggrin:
> 
> I got a euro tail clip and filler... 85 header panel and some euro mirrors with controls and gaskets. Also tail panel fillers from an 85 Taking best offers
> ...


how much for the tail filler shipped to 92253 and do u have the front bumper filler


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jul 22 2010, 10:12 PM~18118545
> *Tjones  has another set of rare hard to find 87 caprice landeau moldings    with factory 2 piece each door moldings. Check my post  just posted
> *


how much homie to 92253


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got a closer pic of those wheels


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 25 2010, 11:31 AM~18135311
> *got a closer pic of those wheels
> *



look in his build thread homie the detail put in that car is fokkin rediculus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB+Jul 25 2010, 08:31 AM~18135311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















this picture about half way done.. no jems yet, no lip detail


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Jul 24 2010, 11:53 PM~18134058
> *how you figure dat
> *


86 was the only year with the recessed hood ornament in the header


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:biggrin: I got a 63 impala ss for sale or trade for caprice landau. Pictures of car are on the car club forum. In the central florida majestic form. On the bottom of page 7. Its full flake silver. never been out. let me know :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 25 2010, 11:52 AM~18136419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie....clean ass box


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> [/quot
> bump for a bad ass box


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jun 22 2010, 07:16 PM~17859468
> *so is mine pimp...
> 
> 
> ...


I had found a car just like this wanted to ask will a euro cap front and rear fit this not just da lights i no i will have to work on the body line but will it bolt up no ****


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Jul 25 2010, 01:51 AM~18134045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have an 86 chevy an mines have that same header..look at my default pic :happysad:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Jul 26 2010, 03:06 PM~18143589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats good homie where you been hiding out at :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 27 2010, 11:34 AM~18153671
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 27 2010, 09:04 AM~18152070
> *whats good homie where you been hiding out at :biggrin:
> *


been hiding out in the garage :biggrin: already lining a few things up for winter for the car and we just put on a show last sunday Ill post a few pics of the 2drs that were there  hows you ride comin?


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

sorry chris thats the only pic I got with your ride in it :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

ok chris jacked this 1 from facebook for ya


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

87 2dr caprice moldings SOLD :0  headed to canada thanks justin


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jul 27 2010, 10:56 PM~18160989
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

JUST STARTED THIS PROJECT...
GOT A 4 DOOR AS A DONER


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jul 27 2010, 11:56 PM~18160989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got pics of that teal caddy coupe? :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 2 2010, 03:25 AM~18204460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean homie


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 4 2010, 06:20 PM~18231035
> *very clean homie
> *


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 2 2010, 12:25 AM~18204460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Standing 3 looks nice and clean on that car not circus looking. , imma say 3 pumps 14's in rear


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2010, 06:25 PM~18126048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the purple one just got a small make over, over the weekend


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I read I should find some Caddy quarter window trim to replace the messsed up trim on my '87 Landau. Is that because Caddy trim is easier to find than 2 door Caprice trim? I'm assuming Coupe de Ville quarter window trim? Once you've pulled the quarter windows, does it fit right in or what?  Anybody got a pic of their Caprice with the Caddy trim?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get some Caprice chips for some Daytons?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 6 2010, 11:00 AM~18245302
> *the purple one just got a small make over, over the weekend
> *


PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy_@Aug 4 2010, 09:11 PM~18232636
> *Standing 3 looks nice and clean on that car not circus looking. , imma say 3 pumps 14's in rear
> *


 :0 your rite except it has 2 pumps for the nose and 1 for the rear :biggrin:


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

how do i post up pics


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MY 87 landau og. Just sold it yesterday. Took the pics before he picked it up. Sad to see it go. But I have more....


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 2 2010, 08:25 AM~18204460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daayum, now you can see them fine c'price lines real good


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> MY 87 landau og. Just sold it yesterday. Took the pics before he picked it up. Sad to see it go. But I have more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 8 2010, 12:01 AM~18255547
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *WTF* :scrutinize:


----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 8 2010, 10:33 AM~18256962
> *:wow: WTF :scrutinize:
> *


ITS A PROJECT


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mile high_@Aug 8 2010, 12:54 PM~18257680
> *ITS A PROJECT
> *


 :wow: YU KEEPIN THE LAMBOS??


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 6 2010, 12:34 PM~18246011
> *I read I should find some Caddy quarter window trim to replace the messsed up trim on my '87 Landau.  Is that because Caddy trim is easier to find than 2 door Caprice trim?  I'm assuming Coupe de Ville quarter window trim?  Once you've pulled the quarter windows, does it fit right in or what?  Anybody got a pic of their Caprice with the Caddy trim?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey jorden, I got the stuff you sent me. Thanks for sending me the stuff I bought from you fast, I was waiting for it.Thanks for the shirt! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 6 2010, 01:00 PM~18245302
> *the purple one just got a small make over, over the weekend
> *


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my old box


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 10 2010, 07:57 AM~18272919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowridin


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfWRUb4XeaQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4kiBiZh3Rg





















Click to watch the last one 

2 Dutch "Fishtanks" rolling thru Hannover, Germany


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

homies tried to chrome the metal peice behind the plastic on the instrument panel but they chrome guy said couldnt do it cuz its two diferent metals glued together. 

Anyone else try to chrome that piece?

i took it too the paint shop should have it in a couple days ill post pics...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

changed my instrments lights out to blue, the metal part is out to paint will post pics when done :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

*Anybody got the '86-'90 rear license plate bezel?*
PM me if you got one that you're willing to sell and ship.
Need to replace mine, it's busted:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Aug 8 2010, 09:57 PM~18261772
> *Hey jordan, I got the stuff you sent me. Thanks for sending me the stuff I bought from you fast, I was waiting for it.Thanks for the shirt! :thumbsup:
> *


Yah man no problem, glad that tip found a good home. Now I just need somebody to do the same for me with an '87 tip.
*Anybody out there with a '86/'87 RH Landau tip?*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

before








new color :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Aug 10 2010, 11:54 PM~18282139
> *before
> 
> 
> ...



looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 10 2010, 11:57 PM~18282160
> *looking good bro  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Aug 10 2010, 10:54 PM~18282139
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 10 2010, 03:16 PM~18277461
> *changed my instrments lights out to blue, the metal part is out to paint will post pics when done :biggrin:
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18286382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DDAAAMMMMNNNNN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 11 2010, 12:40 PM~18285169
> *did you just change the ligt bulbs? Where do you get the light bulbs?
> *


yeah just the bulbs, all auto parts stores stock them, blue red and amber are the only colors available :angry:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 11 2010, 03:35 PM~18287022
> *yeah just the bulbs, all auto parts stores stock them,  blue red and amber are the only colors available :angry:
> *


post up a pic when it's done I want to see if it makes a difference. It's kind of hard to see the gauges at night I think with the bulbs that are in it now


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 11 2010, 05:12 PM~18287274
> *post up a pic when it's done I want to see if it makes a difference. It's kind of hard to see the gauges at night I think with the bulbs that are in it now
> *


yeah those bulbs are not very bright, i got a part out getting painted and stripped should be back by friday. ill post pics by the week end.


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 10 2010, 09:10 PM~18279961
> *Anybody got the '86-'90 rear license plate bezel?
> PM me if you got one that you're willing to sell and ship.
> Need to replace mine, it's busted:
> ...


I think I got 1 ill check 

yup got 1 and Im comin to seattle next week


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

1/25 scale:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18286382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Primo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Started a build thread for my '87, link's in my signature. Currently in the hands of the painter.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18281907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good.. 

can't wait to see it finished..


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Aug 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18286382
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 12 2010, 10:11 PM~18298629
> *looking good..
> 
> can't wait to see it finished..
> *


thanks


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

Glenn - 1977 Chevrolet Caprice "Imagination"


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

painted my dash cluster area i was bored :biggrin: 




























heres a pic of the whole car for those who havent seen it.. :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 13 2010, 05:01 PM~18303009
> *painted my dash cluster area i was bored :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice  ..never thought about painting my dash cluster


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

damn i see everyone has the wood radio panels..i have these  ..i just realized it :happysad: ..oohh an dont mind the tape player its the original from the car :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 13 2010, 03:20 PM~18303552
> *nice  ..never thought about painting my dash cluster
> *


i was going to chrome it dawg but the plater told me that it was two medals glued/fused togther so it wouldnt come out right. so i said fuck it paint it :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 13 2010, 01:33 AM~18299835
> *Glenn - 1977 Chevrolet Caprice "Imagination"
> 
> 
> ...


MANNNNN BROTHA I TELL U, THIS IS BAD TO THE BONE


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 13 2010, 01:01 PM~18303009
> *painted my dash cluster area i was bored :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18304526
> *i was going to chrome it dawg but the plater told me that it was two medals glued/fused togther so it wouldnt come out right.  so i said fuck it paint it :biggrin:
> *



 hell yea


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I know everybody seen these but these specific files are the best scans on the net. Strange to me how the Landau in the group pic doesn't appear to have the tips on the Landau trim but the Landau photo taken from the rear does look like they're on there.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

dawgi, have a beer and let it go


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 15 2010, 05:56 PM~18315018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work homie


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some speakers that will fit in my front dash...like the factory did????


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 16 2010, 06:29 AM~18318044
> *Nice work homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 16 2010, 04:40 AM~18319768
> *Thanks
> *


so is your a/c controls gone or did you find another spot for it??


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

There are 2 small switches on there, one controls the York/ electric compressors, the other controls the fan speed. the heat can be regulated thru a cable thats in the glove compartment 
Next week i will upholster the dash. i'm gonna replace the dark woodgrain parts with the suede like fabric.
this is her installed for now:









imp:


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Aug 13 2010, 06:39 PM~18304749
> *MANNNNN BROTHA I TELL U, THIS IS BAD TO THE BONE
> *



thanks!


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 16 2010, 11:18 AM~18322214
> *There are 2 small switches on there, one controls the York/ electric compressors, the other controls the fan speed. the heat can be regulated thru a cable thats in the glove compartment
> Next week i will upholster the dash. i'm gonna replace the dark woodgrain parts with the suede like fabric.
> this is her installed for now:
> ...



nice touchup gerwin! looks good!


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 15 2010, 09:32 PM~18318066
> *Does anyone know where I can get some speakers that will fit in my front dash...like the factory did????
> *


They are 4x6 plate speakers you should be able to find them at any car audio shop or best buy.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 16 2010, 06:49 PM~18324933
> *They are 4x6 plate speakers you should be able to find them at any car audio shop or best buy.
> *


sweet homie thanks i found some online just now :biggrin: :biggrin:

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/p_..._KFC-4625C.aspx


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 16 2010, 02:18 PM~18322214
> *There are 2 small switches on there, one controls the York/ electric compressors, the other controls the fan speed. the heat can be regulated thru a cable thats in the glove compartment
> Next week i will upholster the dash. i'm gonna replace the dark woodgrain parts with the suede like fabric.
> this is her installed for now:
> ...


cant wait to see what it looks like when its finished :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THE LAST OF THE GLASS, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB</span>


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Aug 10 2010, 11:54 PM~18282139
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Aug 17 2010, 08:06 AM~18331352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Aug 17 2010, 08:06 AM~18331352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Aug 17 2010, 08:06 AM~18331352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE!!! Cant WAIT till mines gets there! BLue'd out seat belts and all cuh!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 13 2010, 03:23 PM~18303581
> *damn i see everyone has the wood radio panels..i have these  ..i just realized it  :happysad: ..oohh an dont mind the tape player its the original from the car :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I have a spare wood if you need it from a 87 i believe


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Aug 17 2010, 06:40 PM~18335083
> *I have a spare wood if you need it from a 87 i believe
> *


but will that fit mines look ay my a/c part


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

old pic..


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice+Aug 16 2010, 02:49 PM~18324933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 18 2010, 12:57 PM~18342590
> *When I bought mine I thought any 4x6 would work but the first pair I bought were too deep and wouldn't fit unless I melted and modded the heat ducts.  Here's what I know works, I installed these in mine with no need for modding.
> *


did they look like the ones in my link


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

i tryed ebay and no luck! i found this website( *www.parts.com *) that still carry's these parts .


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Aug 18 2010, 03:27 PM~18345893
> *did they look like the ones in my link
> *


Can't tell how deep they are from the pic on the link page. Maybe there's specs you could find out and compare to specs of the Pioneers...don't know the specs sorry.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Got my first look at the paint today:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody had to find a new hood and trunk for their box Chev? My hood's warped and has weird creases in it that showed up once brought into the sun. My painter said if I brought him a hood and trunk that he'd paint it and put it on for me. He said the best thing was to find new ones because junkyard finds might be just as bad as what came off my car.

I don't want to end up with something that doesn't fit right, anybody had experience replacing hood and trunk with new?

http://www.partstrain.com/store/details/Ch.../1987/6207.html


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 18 2010, 07:21 PM~18347530
> *Anybody had to find a new hood and trunk for their box Chev?  My hood's warped and has weird creases in it that showed up once brought into the sun.  My painter said if I brought him a hood and trunk that he'd paint it and put it on for me.  He said the best thing was to find new ones because junkyard finds might be just as bad as what came off my car.
> 
> I don't want to end up with something that doesn't fit right, anybody had experience replacing hood and trunk with new?
> ...



just find a hood thats clean and have your body man block it real good even if u buy it new u still need to block it and it cost will u a lot more then picking one up at da junk yard


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 18 2010, 08:21 PM~18347530
> *Anybody had to find a new hood and trunk for their box Chev?  My hood's warped and has weird creases in it that showed up once brought into the sun.  My painter said if I brought him a hood and trunk that he'd paint it and put it on for me.  He said the best thing was to find new ones because junkyard finds might be just as bad as what came off my car.
> 
> I don't want to end up with something that doesn't fit right, anybody had experience replacing hood and trunk with new?
> ...


I changed my trunk lid just picked 1 up at the wrecker $60 little bit of body work and it was like new!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 18 2010, 10:21 PM~18347530
> *Anybody had to find a new hood and trunk for their box Chev?  My hood's warped and has weird creases in it that showed up once brought into the sun.  My painter said if I brought him a hood and trunk that he'd paint it and put it on for me.  He said the best thing was to find new ones because junkyard finds might be just as bad as what came off my car.
> 
> I don't want to end up with something that doesn't fit right, anybody had experience replacing hood and trunk with new?
> ...


so far my hood looks ok minus the couple little dings and my trunk loos perfectly fine..so i wont know until i get the car sanded an blocked down to see whats underneath


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 18 2010, 07:21 PM~18347530
> *Anybody had to find a new hood and trunk for their box Chev?  My hood's warped and has weird creases in it that showed up once brought into the sun.  My painter said if I brought him a hood and trunk that he'd paint it and put it on for me.  He said the best thing was to find new ones because junkyard finds might be just as bad as what came off my car.
> 
> I don't want to end up with something that doesn't fit right, anybody had experience replacing hood and trunk with new?
> ...


Jordan hollla at me . I got you covered on both shoot me $ 150.00 and you got it and you can come swoop them today.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 7 2010, 11:05 PM~17987540
> *My shit in the works :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet i likes :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

I GOT A CLEAN GLASSHOUSE THAT I WILL TRADE FOR A BOX THATS CLEAN ALSO HIT ME UP ON THE PM


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 23 2010, 12:56 PM~18385086
> *sweet i likes  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie... Almost done :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Aug 23 2010, 12:56 PM~18385086
> *sweet i likes  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie... Almost done :biggrin:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

PARTING OUT THIS 4 DOOR *MUST BE WILLING TO PICK UP PARTS* :biggrin: 




























CAR GOES FOR SCRAP NEXT WEEK


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 23 2010, 11:00 PM~18388645
> *PARTING OUT THIS 4 DOOR MUST BE WILLING TO PICK UP PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i would like those fenders but your all the way in cali


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones a near complete set of 85-86 2dr caprice moldings no tips I have all the others even the rear window moldings. I'm missing the passenger upper molding that goes up and down on the passengers side qtr pm me if interested .


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Aug 23 2010, 08:00 PM~18388645
> *PARTING OUT THIS 4 DOOR MUST BE WILLING TO PICK UP PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i live here in la quinta does both those bumpers have no impact strip??? u have the front filler


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Aug 24 2010, 07:10 PM~18397385
> *Tjones  a near complete set of 85-86  2dr caprice moldings  no tips  I have all the others  even the rear window moldings. I'm missing the passenger upper molding that goes up and down  on the passengers side qtr pm me if interested .
> *


 big dawg u got pics.... hook me up u still got the email? and did u guys get some pillows yet?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 01:19 PM~18403772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The BEST BOX out On the sTrEEtS RiGhT NoW hAndS DoWn :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

I love your cars Homies! maybe one day, I'll get another one... They are getting hard to find! KEEP IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Aug 25 2010, 01:28 PM~18403837
> *The BEST BOX out On the sTrEEtS RiGhT NoW hAndS DoWn :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THX HOMIE


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 25 2010, 10:02 PM~18408472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 27 2010, 06:56 PM~18424048
> *:wave:
> *


whats up eric :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Aug 27 2010, 09:27 PM~18424973
> *whats up eric :wave:
> *


What UP Lou how you been


----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 01:21 PM~18403796
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice rides


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm looking for the landau vinyl trim moulding on a 77-80 Fishtank Caprice 2DR. Please PM me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 AM~18432266
> *I'm looking for the landau vinyl trim moulding on a 77-80 Fishtank Caprice 2DR. Please PM me.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=554717&st=40


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 27 2010, 11:21 PM~18425837
> *What UP Lou how you been
> *


DOING GREAT HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 25 2010, 10:12 AM~18402159
> *i live here in la quinta  does both those bumpers have no impact strip??? u have the front filler
> *


yeah they are smooth but ima put those on my 2 door so i only have the ones with the holes and i just sold the back bumper.. 
i got the top front filler not sure if i got the side ones


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Aug 25 2010, 09:12 AM~18402159
> *i live here in la quinta  does both those bumpers have no impact strip??? u have the front filler
> *


i have the o.g. header and rear lights and plastics off my 84 caprice u pick them up u can have them am in INDIO homie i changed my to a euro


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

I got a complete set of 1981-85 Caprice landau moldings missing tips $200


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Aug 30 2010, 10:03 AM~18440463
> *I got a complete set of 1981-85 Caprice landau moldings missing tips $200
> *


got any pics of those are they in good condition


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Aug 26 2010, 08:13 PM~18416382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

moldings sold


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Also got a clean hood ornament
















$30 plus shipping


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I got a set of smooth bumpers for sell in Seattle for $200.00 for the set also an extra trunk lid and rear euro minus the rear fillers shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 01:19 PM~18403772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH IS HARD


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

dont know how to show link for topic but i have caprice for sale. its in vehicles 85 caprice here is 1 pic . could somebody post link.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Aug 30 2010, 04:43 PM~18443975
> *dont know how to show link for topic but i have caprice for sale. its in vehicles 85 caprice here is 1 pic . could somebody post link.
> 
> 
> ...


what happen danny why u selling it :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*DOES ANYONE HAVE A FRONT BUMPERFILLER AND DA REAR SMALL ONES FOR SELL CAN U HIT ME UP THANKS *


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 30 2010, 08:00 PM~18444621
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A FRONT BUMPERFILLER AND DA REAR SMALL ONES FOR SELL CAN U HIT ME UP THANKS
> *


pm sent


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a set of 81-85 2dr caprice moldings missing tips and 1 driver side under qtr molding .all of the rest is dent and scratch free . 160.00 shipped [email protected] email for pic.


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

[/IMG]

Bad Boy's Caprice!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have an 81 Fleetwood coupe project I'd like to trade for a caprice project. I have 90 front end, rear end, and the 90 panels already molded, etc :0 If interested PM me for more info


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

What's a good car cover for inside garage use? Does a cover for a 4 door fit alright on a 2 door?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 2 2010, 12:01 AM~18467522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Where can I get all new clips for rocker mouldings, landau trim, windshield/rear window trim? Does somebody sell as a whole set?


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 30 2010, 01:24 PM~18442290
> *DAT BITCH IS HARD
> *


A Fuggin murderer! :yes: :yes:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 2 2010, 03:01 AM~18467522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn its snowing up there already :wow: :wow: lol j/p :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Aug 30 2010, 01:24 PM~18442290
> *DAT BITCH IS HARD
> *


THX


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Aug 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18441016
> *:thumbsup: x2
> *


thx :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 2 2010, 08:48 PM~18473423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 2 2010, 05:48 PM~18473423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 2 2010, 12:28 PM~18470833
> *Where can I get all new clips for rocker mouldings, landau trim, windshield/rear window trim?  Does somebody sell as a whole set?Jordan;
> Try WESCO auto body supply in Lynnwood if they do not have them try Classic Industries. I was able to salvage most of my old ones on mine. The ones from WESCO you might have to modify a little bit for the trim the goes on the fender. Give me a call if you have any more questions.
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 1 2010, 11:30 PM~18467353
> *What's a good car cover for inside garage use?  Does a cover for a 4 door fit alright on a 2 door?
> *


Yes, they are the same length


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Aug 30 2010, 12:28 PM~18441251
> *Heres some pics
> 
> 
> ...


A homie would u do 150...


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 2 2010, 08:48 PM~18473423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never seen a chevy race car before :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones still have a set of 81-85 2dr moldings forsale no tips and missing the lower qtr window trim otherwise complete 150 ship all day super clean with no scratches or dents


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Still lookin' for some quarter window trim for my '87 Landau (or some 80's Coupe de Ville quarter window trim and confirmation that it will fit)...anybody?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i need a 2 door driver rear armrest gray color



pm me if u got what i need


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2010, 02:27 AM~18496248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that you now


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Aug 10 2010, 11:54 PM~18282139
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 6 2010, 03:29 PM~18500114
> *is that you now
> *


it will be very soon :biggrin: youll know its me when the plaques gone


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MANIACOS HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 05:55 PM~18501324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  
got any bigger pics?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2010, 07:37 PM~18501762
> *nice
> got any bigger pics?
> *


THANKS N NOPE THAT WAS A FEW WEEKS BACK BUT NOW ITS FINISHED WILL POST SUM PICS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 06:39 PM~18501788
> *THANKS N NOPE THAT WAS A FEW WEEKS BACK BUT NOW ITS FINISHED WILL POST SUM PICS LATER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone know if regal bumper guards will work in the front of a caprice?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

im looking for a 2dr caprice.85-86. if you see one for sale let me know.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2010, 06:12 PM~18500395
> *it will be very soon :biggrin:  youll know its me when the plaques gone
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 01:20 PM~18403788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic's


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 10 2010, 03:04 PM~18536023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean. What's up with the rocker moldings? Are those Caprice ones but installed higher up? What's under them?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Some more shots of my Landau.


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

86 CAPRICHOS under constuction im looking for the quarter glass weathers if any one has any


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 10 2010, 08:48 PM~18537946
> *Clean. What's up with the rocker moldings? Are those Caprice ones but installed higher up? What's under them?
> *


off a cadillac thats the new thing, cadi out caprice, digital dash and interior all from cadi. the moldings need to be cut to fit right. usually on top of chrome stock rocker moldings


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559551
willing to work with price


> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 10 2010, 03:12 PM~18535753
> *im looking for a 2dr caprice.85-86.  if you see one for sale let me know.
> *


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 10 2010, 08:48 PM~18537946
> *Clean. What's up with the rocker moldings? Are those Caprice ones but installed higher up? What's under them?
> *


nice! If you use cadillac rocker moldings, you also need to use cadillac rockers for a two door fleetwood. It looks better. you just have to trim them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy_@Sep 10 2010, 09:58 PM~18538886
> *off a cadillac thats the new thing, cadi out caprice, digital dash and interior all from cadi.  the moldings need to be cut to fit right. usually on top of chrome stock rocker moldings
> *


Right right, they looked chrome in that picture when I first looked at it.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 6 2010, 01:04 PM~18498882
> *Still lookin' for some quarter window trim for my '87 Landau (or some 80's Coupe de Ville quarter window trim and confirmation that it will fit)...anybody?
> 
> 
> ...


I have a set in good condition. Make offer  I will take pics soon :0


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy_@Sep 10 2010, 10:58 PM~18538886
> *off a cadillac thats the new thing, cadi out caprice, digital dash and interior all from cadi.  the moldings need to be cut to fit right. usually on top of chrome stock rocker moldings
> *


u got pic of the inside??


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

homie name the price im your man i all so got a chrome set up for trade or sale pro hopper pumps chrome new & chrome cylinders 8's & 12's you tell me as long as they are the one i need i mean the rite weathers im willin to trade just have the rite pedo ill pay or trade you tell me no bull shit call me 805 478-5083 will post flicas of the pumps tomarrow


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

Q.V.O. YOU GOT MY WEATHERS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Sep 10 2010, 08:47 PM~18537940
> *nice pic's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

UPDATE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Getting off loaded at my house.. it was late and I didnt have my camera with me so I got these with the cell phone  










First night back in the garage :biggrin: I couldnt stop staring at it :biggrin: 










I got the tail lights and rear bumper put back on :biggrin: Got to order a new bumper strip for it  










Pulled it outside to check it out :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18561642
> *UPDATE PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Getting off loaded at my house.. it was late and I didnt have my camera with me so I got these with the cell phone
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 13 2010, 10:03 PM~18561773
> *looks good homie
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 14 2010, 02:06 AM~18561799
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look at that chevy grill smile :biggrin:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 13 2010, 11:06 PM~18561799
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!! looks real good,Danny!!!! Im off on sundays. let me know when I can come check it out.. I will bring some beers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Sep 14 2010, 07:56 PM~18570352
> *NICE!!!!!!! looks real good,Danny!!!! Im off on sundays. let me know when I can come check it out.. I will bring some beers :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


any sunday you want to come by give me a call you got the number


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 13 2010, 10:44 PM~18561642
> *UPDATE PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Getting off loaded at my house.. it was late and I didnt have my camera with me so I got these with the cell phone
> ...


looks good


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

If you're going to manufacture an '87 Caprice toy, *why make it a 4 door*???


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 14 2010, 01:44 AM~18561642
> *UPDATE PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Getting off loaded at my house.. it was late and I didnt have my camera with me so I got these with the cell phone
> ...



BAD ASS :wow:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

To The Top for Box Chevys!!!





> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@May 20 2010, 10:47 PM~17558669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

YOU KNOW IT :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Sep 15 2010, 07:28 PM~18578839
> *To The Top for Box Chevys!!!
> *


Car Club: Certified Ridaz C.C

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Aug 31 2010, 12:20 PM~18452048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this ride black and red looks badass


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>2 THIS*




















WHAT WAS I THINKIN :banghead:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

my 79 fistank...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 18 2010, 08:53 AM~18597629
> *:wow:
> *


1975 K5 CHEVY BLAZER 4X4 (PARTS TRUCK)
1966 INTERNATIONAL SCOUT SPORT TOP (BLAZIN INTERNATIONAL)
1987 LS MONTE CARLO (COCA PEARL) (SOLD)
1991 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD (PRESIDENTIAL SUITE) (STOLEN)
WHAT'S NEXT

edit please :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Don't know if I posted these in here yet. My homie Glenn's '78, I posted pics when it just got out of paint. But it's all finished up now, with a custom interior etc.


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 6 2010, 05:03 PM~16533757
> *V.P OF URBAN LEGENDS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for the 2DR CAPRICE


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can i get rear bumper rubber trim?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 2 2010, 02:01 AM~18467522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id keep dat bitch just like dat its beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 20 2010, 04:41 PM~18614103
> *where can i get rear bumper rubber trim?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 20 2010, 04:41 PM~18614103
> *where can i get rear bumper rubber trim?
> 
> 
> ...


from a rear bumper :biggrin: 

Classic Industries, ebay, a junkyard. Sometimes you get lucky on ebay or a junkyard for a few bucks or you can dish out a bit more but it will be brand new from classic industries


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

my new project on the way to get new paint..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Sep 18 2010, 01:21 PM~18598262
> *1975 K5 CHEVY BLAZER 4X4 (PARTS TRUCK)
> 1966 INTERNATIONAL SCOUT SPORT TOP (BLAZIN INTERNATIONAL)
> 1987 LS MONTE CARLO (COCA PEARL) (SOLD)
> ...


What's next??? ALL COUPED UP.......... :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

From the '07 Super Show


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Still lookin' for some quarter window trim for my '87 Landau (or some 80's Coupe de Ville quarter window trim and confirmation that it will fit)...anybody?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 22 2010, 05:40 PM~18635586
> *Still lookin' for some quarter window trim for my '87 Landau (or some 80's Coupe de Ville quarter window trim and confirmation that it will fit)...anybody?
> 
> 
> ...


You will need to trim the bottom of the coupe de ville trim to fit but will look much better afterwars :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Sep 17 2010, 02:40 PM~18591868
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>2 THIS
> 
> 
> ...



i lv the color :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I am looking for the brougham panels for my landau anybody got them and for how much let me know.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2010, 08:56 AM~18631638
> *From the '07 Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics of this one?


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

TTT puro pinche 2 door caprices


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I've got a complete set of 2 door caprice rocker panels 10 pieces for sale.. Hit me up on the PM


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Sep 22 2010, 05:51 PM~18636199
> *You will need to trim the bottom of the coupe de ville trim to fit but will look much better afterwars :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah thanks


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 23 2010, 07:52 PM~18644055
> *I've got a complete set of 2 door caprice rocker panels 10 pieces for sale.. Hit me up on the PM
> *


pics?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Sep 23 2010, 07:27 PM~18647601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 1 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 23 2010, 03:52 PM~18644055
> *I've got a complete set of 2 door caprice rocker panels 10 pieces for sale.. Hit me up on the PM
> *


  sent ya a pm hit me back cuzzo


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18598413
> *Don't know if I posted these in here yet. My homie Glenn's '78, I posted pics when it just got out of paint. But it's all finished up now, with a custom interior etc.
> 
> 
> ...




thats my bros dope ass ride


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2010, 07:23 PM~18625468
> *my new project on the way to get new paint..
> 
> 
> ...


You know what to do with dat coupe


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Sep 23 2010, 08:27 PM~18647601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get that grill bro?lmk :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 26 2010, 08:44 AM~18663909
> *You know what to do with dat coupe
> *


yea and im already doing it  motorwork and ac done, in the paint right now, then interior and top, new shoes, and hydros, then hop it :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2010, 11:42 AM~18664178
> *yea and im already doing it    motorwork and ac done, in the paint right now, then interior and top, new shoes, and hydros, then hop it  :biggrin:
> *


Get it ready for them streets. There is another one coming to Houston....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 26 2010, 10:34 AM~18664485
> *Get it ready for them streets. There is another one coming to Houston....
> 
> *


ALL STREET.. :0


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 26 2010, 09:08 AM~18664013
> *where did you get that grill bro?lmk :biggrin:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 25 2010, 10:30 PM~18662638
> *nice 1  :biggrin:
> *


THX


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Sep 26 2010, 05:20 PM~18666803
> *PM Sent
> *


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn I know I ain't the only one looking for these for mine's, too bad it's the old ones. I'm sure somebody on here could use these:










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ASS%3AUS%3A1123


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

has anyone ever molded the quarter glass like a brogham? i seen a pic that looked like it but i think it was the angle


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2010, 01:05 PM~18664632
> *ALL STREET..  :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 27 2010, 05:27 AM~18670869
> *
> *


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 26 2010, 08:43 PM~18669422
> *has anyone ever molded the quarter glass like a brogham? i seen a pic that looked like it but i think it was the angle
> *


If you mean like a Fleetwood Brougham yah, I've seen a picture of one, I'm pretty sure on one of this thread's pages. It was pre paint and vinyl. If you mean like a Caprice Brougham, I personally haven't seen it.


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

BadBoy's Caprice


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got part numbers for trim clips? I need clips for my Landau trim, my rockers, and my windshield and rear window.
All I can find is the rocker clips (20631034).


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 28 2010, 04:24 PM~18684112
> *Anybody got part numbers for trim clips?  I need clips for my Landau trim, my rockers, and my windshield and rear window.
> All I can find is the rocker clips (20631034).
> *


and landau trim pm me im in need..lol


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Sep 23 2010, 08:22 AM~18641671
> *I am looking for the brougham panels for my landau anybody got them and for how much let me know.
> *


What's are the brougham panels?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 28 2010, 04:40 PM~18685635
> *and landau trim pm me im in need..lol
> *


Not sure if these work with the sport mirrors or not but there you go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984-85-87-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt yall


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got these from Classic Industries? Do they fit right and are they ready to install (shinin' and gleamin')?

*1980-90 FULLSIZE LH WHEEL WELL MOLDING*


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys that put Cadillac seats in your Caprice, does the Caprice's 6 way power seat control hook up to the power Cadillac seats? And what do you do about the seat not being able to fold forward?


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

C:\Users\queen\Pictures\023.jpg

my 82 box "Blue Lagoon"


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

my 82 box "Blue Lagoon"


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Sep 30 2010, 06:08 PM~18705952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too many euro's out there, love that OG clip :biggrin:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Sep 30 2010, 07:08 PM~18705952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS PRETTY...? :thumbsup:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

for sale 12,000 rebuilt motor (4 bolt main) 44"sunroof,,, full chrome undies (clean)
13" rims brand new tires,,,, sounds,,, bumper kit,, 90 moldings,,, (done rite)
paint super clean,, hit me up 714-727-6065 jr</span>


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Sep 30 2010, 10:41 PM~18707710
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for sale 12,000 rebuilt motor (4 bolt main) 44"sunroof,,, full chrome undies (clean)
> 13" rims brand new tires,,,, sounds,,, bumper kit,, 90 moldings,,, (done rite)
> paint super clean,, hit me up 714-727-6065 jr</span>
> *


got more pics


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Aug 31 2010, 01:20 PM~18452048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

[quote=Yastuvo,Aug 31 2010, 01:20 PM~18452048]
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae1/YASTUVO/BadBoyCaprice.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />[/Caprice!!
[/quote]


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 27 2010, 11:01 AM~18672755
> *<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae1/YASTUVO/BBCAPRICE.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Caprice
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 30 2010, 04:12 PM~18704511
> *You guys that put Cadillac seats in your Caprice, does the Caprice's 6 way power seat control hook up to the power Cadillac seats?  And what do you do about the seat not being able to fold forward?
> *


You take the screw out on the side and it will fold forward. And the power will hookup if you need any help Jordan hit me up.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Lincoln yah I'll be in touch, did you get some Lac seats in yours or you still got the Brougham seats going? I'm looking everywhere for some maroon Brougham seats but no luck yet. I'd settle for some Lac pillow tops if they were from Euro just for that center armrest action.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Sep 23 2010, 08:27 PM~18647601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick as fuck box!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2010, 07:02 PM~18714788
> *sick as fuck box!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thx Homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> [/quote
> your selling it finely :0
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/1959937700.html


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 22 2010, 05:40 PM~18635586
> *Still lookin' for some quarter window trim for my '87 Landau (or some 80's Coupe de Ville quarter window trim and confirmation that it will fit)...anybody?
> 
> 
> ...


They are the same height but length wise the Coupe's are shorter. You have to make 2 top pieces from a door molding. And you have to get clips to mount them down.


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

whats going on fellas i know its been a while but im finally putting my box back together so i will have updated pics soon kinda been busy now im starting to have more time for my car


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Oct 3 2010, 10:52 AM~18724308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

vegas BABY :biggrin: ON MY WAY


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Finally made it into the 2 dr box club now ITS MY TURN!!!!!!!


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 4 2010, 11:15 AM~18731816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wats good i c u!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Oct 4 2010, 12:18 PM~18731848
> *thats wats good i c u!
> *


Needs work but i been on a mission trying to get one and now i got it. ITS ON!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 4 2010, 11:36 AM~18731979
> *Needs work but i been on a mission trying to get one and now i got it. ITS ON!!
> *


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 1 2010, 01:27 PM~18712335
> *Thanks Lincoln yah I'll be in touch, did you get some Lac seats in yours or you still got the Brougham seats going?  I'm looking everywhere for some maroon Brougham seats but no luck yet.  I'd settle for some Lac pillow tops if they were from Euro just for that center armrest action.
> *


I am going to move towards SS Impala bucket seats in mine as soon as I can find some.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Fresh out of paint shop prison:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 4 2010, 05:20 PM~18734645
> *Fresh out of paint shop prison:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Jordan.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 4 2010, 01:15 PM~18731816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need that BOX homie. I'll come pick it up from you. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 6 2010, 08:48 AM~18749995
> *You don't need that BOX homie. I'll come pick it up from you.  :biggrin:
> *


what u gon do with it?? :scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

got a set of 90deez moldings 4 a 2 door box 350 thay r allready 2 go don't got pic right now but ill b in vegas if u need them hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll try to post my caprice soon

repping LIVIN LOW OUT HERE IN IDAHO


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2010, 11:27 AM~18750309
> *what u gon do with it??  :scrutinize:
> *


I'll do more then what u doing with ur's....... :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 7 2010, 07:29 AM~18758602
> *I'll do more then what u doing with ur's....... :wow:
> *


ur right..im selling mine :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2010, 12:17 PM~18759518
> *ur right..im selling mine  :happysad:
> *


Lowrider game aint treatin good......


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I will be in vegas and will be taking all the parts that I have extra with me so if you need some parts hit me up with a number on the pm. So we can meet up at the show. I got a complete set of rocker moldings. Some Landau moldings. A euro tail panel and tail lights


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 7 2010, 01:16 PM~18760834
> *Lowrider game aint treatin good......
> *


not fun to me anymore


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Oct 6 2010, 07:44 PM~18755478
> *I'll try to post my caprice soon
> 
> repping LIVIN LOW OUT HERE IN IDAHO*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Sep 23 2010, 09:27 PM~18647601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Oct 2 2010, 06:41 PM~18720706
> *They are the same height but length wise the Coupe's are shorter. You have to make 2 top pieces from a door molding. And you have to get clips to mount them down.
> *


i got two set of those trims hit me up 702-5025829


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Another fine example of a toy company getting it all wrong:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Almost done, here's a sneak peak of my 77........... :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

damn lets see that grille ^^ !! :0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 6 2010, 09:48 AM~18749995
> *You don't need that BOX homie. I'll come pick it up from you.  :biggrin:
> *


That's a bet i don't need this any way.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Oct 8 2010, 04:54 PM~18768887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, post up some interior pics!!!


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Oct 8 2010, 05:20 PM~18769032
> *damn lets see that grille ^^  !!  :0
> *


Sneek Peek only... :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Oct 8 2010, 07:35 PM~18769790
> *Looks good, post up some interior pics!!!
> *


Thanks, need to make some changes to the center console--Not convinced. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Oct 8 2010, 07:54 PM~18768887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are you washing the car with the window open ?????


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 8 2010, 09:51 PM~18770611
> *Are you washing the car with the window open ?????
> *


Just a quick rinse---Had to disconnect the battery, due to some wiring issues I need to correct.....Don't worry no water in the interior. :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:|


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Oct 9 2010, 12:53 AM~18770625
> *Just a quick rinse---Had to disconnect the battery, due to some wiring issues I need to correct.....Don't worry no water in the interior. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

my old Caprice,Kandy lime gold....Only thing i did was get it painted..Never finished it, sold it to some dude in broward.....


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 8 2010, 07:39 PM~18769162
> *That's a bet i don't need this any way.
> *


I'll be back over to pick it up today........ :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingO_@Oct 11 2010, 01:05 AM~18780453
> *my old Caprice,Kandy lime gold....Only thing i did was get it painted..Never finished it, sold it to some dude in broward.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@Oct 11 2010, 04:09 AM~18781323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this color


----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 11 2010, 08:56 AM~18782154
> *hey thats torq house......
> *


lol yeah, this be tort's brotha........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingO_@Oct 11 2010, 04:46 PM~18784434
> *lol yeah, this be tort's brotha........
> *



whats good ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Oct 9 2010, 12:54 AM~18768887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaamn!! :worship: More!!!


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

> whats good ***** :biggrin:
> what up homie..chillin everything good..


----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18789673
> *whats good *****  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie..chillin everythings good...


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>79 CAPRICE, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB</span>


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingO_@Oct 13 2010, 03:39 AM~18797006
> *what up homie..chillin everythings good...
> *



chillin cant do anything else..... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*
for sale....*
nice for a street car...
*gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale *


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm trying to find a 5th one of these for my spare, anybody?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingO_@Oct 10 2010, 10:05 PM~18780453
> *my old Caprice,Kandy lime gold....Only thing i did was get it painted..Never finished it, sold it to some dude in broward.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Oct 14 2010, 02:00 PM~18811147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## blazin lo (Sep 21, 2008)

my 2dr box full caddy 90ed out still in the works


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazin lo_@Oct 14 2010, 08:59 PM~18813092
> *my 2dr box full caddy 90ed out still in the works
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ride homie :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:02 PM~18811161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


~~*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>AGAINST ALL ODDS*</span>~~


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 16 2010, 12:46 PM~18827914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good guys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones currntly have 2 moon roof complete forsale 1 40 inch silver tint and 1 42 inch smoke tint both are complete with roof skin missing nothing just install perfect condition pick up only great deal if you buy both pm me dire :biggrin: ct.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Oct 16 2010, 06:13 PM~18829317
> *Tjones  currntly have 2 moon roof complete forsale  1 40 inch  silver tint and 1 42 inch  smoke tint  both are complete with roof skin missing nothing just install perfect condition  pick up only    great deal if you buy both pm me dire :biggrin: ct.
> *


pm me with price


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas afterhop...*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 17 2010, 06:33 PM~18835958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin lo_@Oct 14 2010, 05:59 PM~18813092
> *my 2dr box full caddy 90ed out still in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 16 2010, 01:46 PM~18827914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

"knock out"

waiting for the rest to catch up
at the rest stop

















fresh guts & nardi 






































































































plaqued up, still building it to be better


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^^
that box was look!ng good at the show this weekend....*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt for tha 2 dohs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capriceclassic1996 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 13 2010, 03:01 PM~18303009
> *painted my dash cluster area i was bored :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HEY WHATS THE NAME OF THE COLOR ON YOU CAR.....I LIKE IT ALOT .....


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Oct 20 2010, 12:11 PM~18861357
> *"knock out"
> 
> waiting for the rest to catch up
> ...



NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine "Natural High" almost done :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceclassic1996_@Oct 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18882167
> *HEY WHATS THE NAME OF THE COLOR ON YOU CAR.....I LIKE IT ALOT .....
> *


 thats the stock color homie repainted i ll et you could just let me sober up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 07:52 PM~18890344
> *Mine "Natural High" almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats looking good bro


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Oct 20 2010, 03:11 PM~18861357
> *"knock out"
> 
> waiting for the rest to catch up
> ...


idk boy i think this daddy 2dr right here


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a couple of dash pads for your 2 dr caprice 1 badge and 1 blue clean with no cracks in perfect condition which can be painted any color you want with a little bulldawg let me know they won't last


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

1986 CAPRICE LANDAU-TRU DEVOTION...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 07:46 PM~18917085
> *1986 CAPRICE LANDAU-TRU DEVOTION...
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Eric!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceclassic1996 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Oct 23 2010, 10:24 PM~18891245
> *thats the stock color homie repainted i ll et you could just let me sober up
> *



You sober yet homie....lol.....no pos if you could let me know i would really appreciate it alot ....im in the process of picking out a paint color ...and i like that one ....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn this trim is hard to find, anybody got a pair of quarter window trims?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues+Oct 27 2010, 05:50 PM~18925177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two ways u can do this u can use cdv 2 door molding or u can u them of da 90's 4 door is up too u i found this pic in another topic


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMPfor the 2DR CAPRICE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 26 2010, 08:33 PM~18917704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass picture Louu. :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceclassic1996_@Oct 26 2010, 08:30 PM~18917666
> *You sober yet homie....lol.....no pos if you could let me know i would really appreciate  it alot ....im in the process of picking out a paint color ...and i like that one ....
> *



my bad bro just been busy, here it is....

Light Blue Metallic 21/WA7470


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 06:52 PM~18890344
> *Mine "Natural High" almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good playa


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 10:46 PM~18917085
> *1986 CAPRICE LANDAU-TRU DEVOTION...
> 
> 
> ...


very nice very clean!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 07:46 PM~18917085
> *1986 CAPRICE LANDAU-TRU DEVOTION...
> 
> 
> ...


tHIS 2 DOOR IS SHITTIN HARD !!!VERY CLEAN AND DONE UP RIGHT
NICE WHIP HOMIE!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 28 2010, 01:04 PM~18932127
> *tHIS 2 DOOR IS SHITTIN HARD !!!VERY CLEAN AND DONE UP RIGHT
> NICE WHIP HOMIE!!!
> *


Indeed. I nice show stopper and without the need of swapped Caddi parts either!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 28 2010, 12:13 PM~18931708
> *very nice very clean!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2010, 11:48 PM~18937694
> *Indeed. I nice show stopper and without the need of swapped Caddi parts either!
> *



THX REPENTANCE


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 28 2010, 01:04 PM~18932127
> *tHIS 2 DOOR IS SHITTIN HARD !!!VERY CLEAN AND DONE UP RIGHT
> NICE WHIP HOMIE!!!
> *



THX :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2010, 11:48 PM~18937694
> *Indeed. I nice show stopper and without the need of swapped Caddi parts either!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 12:05 PM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 06:52 PM~18890344
> *Mine "Natural High" almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Real Nice  More Pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 30 2010, 08:04 PM~18949928
> *Real Nice   More Pics  :biggrin:
> *


I'm breaking it out for the first time this weekend. But it's still not done :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I need some landau roof molding clips.. If anyone has some hit me up on the pm I need some asap


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I've got a nice rocker panel set for the 2 door box caprice 10 peices hit me up for price


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 23 2010, 08:38 PM~18891399
> *thats looking good bro
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Oct 28 2010, 10:36 AM~18931430
> *lookin good playa
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a guess that I'm missing some Landau clips...but can somebody tell me which of these goes with which Landau pieces? Still waiting on my trim from the chromer.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 08:05 AM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


definitely one of my favorites


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 27 2010, 06:09 PM~18925351
> *two ways u can do  this u can use  cdv 2  door molding or u can u them of da 90's 4 door is up too u i found this pic in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: its easy to do them mouldings just gota get the right pieces


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 4 2010, 04:44 PM~18987514
> *Just a guess that I'm missing some Landau clips...but can somebody tell me which of these goes with which Landau pieces?  Still waiting on my trim from the chromer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=eric0425,Oct 26 2010, 06:46 PM
1986 CAPRICE LANDAU-TRU DEVOTION... 









sick pix


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 4 2010, 05:44 PM~18987514
> *Just a guess that I'm missing some Landau clips...but can somebody tell me which of these goes with which Landau pieces?  Still waiting on my trim from the chromer.
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THE BIG ONES ARE FOR THE ROOF MOULDINGS DOGG


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro!!!


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 4 2010, 05:44 PM~18987514
> *Just a guess that I'm missing some Landau clips...but can somebody tell me which of these goes with which Landau pieces?  Still waiting on my trim from the chromer.
> The big ones are for the roof and the smaller ones are for the doors and fender trim. If you any more hel Jordan hit me up.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

@ the Lowrider Show, 100% Tuning event Rotterdam Ahoy 8th of Oct 2010



















Notice the changes i made?


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 07:46 PM~18917085
> *1986 CAPRICE LANDAU-TRU DEVOTION...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Oct 26 2010, 07:46 PM~18917085
> *1986 CAPRICE LANDAU-TRU DEVOTION...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!SICK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Nov 5 2010, 09:15 PM~18998433
> *
> *


PM SENT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 6 2010, 03:44 AM~18999694
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !!!SICK!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THX HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a complete set of rocker panel moldings for the 2 door box and some other parts hit me up on the pm if interested  Also a couple Landau trim pieces


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

come somebody post pics of 1982 caprice original style seats and interior. im looking to buy a 82 but want to see what style seat patterns they have.


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF INTERIOR SHOTS OF MY "82 CAPRICE 2DR...?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

GOT ANY QUARTER GLASS MOULDINGS


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:03 PM~18811171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Nov 7 2010, 08:11 PM~19011703
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE OF INTERIOR SHOTS OF MY "82 CAPRICE 2DR...?
> 
> 
> ...


nice
looking at a 82 dr right now, the owner sent me pics of the interior,
ill know if the deal goes through by the end of the week.


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

coming soon


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is bad!! :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 06:52 PM~18890344
> *Mine "Natural High" almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by eric0425+Oct 26 2010, 07:46 PM~18917085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Nov 8 2010, 10:24 AM~19015681
> *:biggrin:
> *



your chiprice :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:02 PM~18811161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LA MAJESTICS


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Nov 10 2010, 08:06 AM~19032759
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LA MAJESTICS
> *


WHAT UP D-BOY


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 10 2010, 09:51 PM~19039020
> *WHAT UP D-BOY
> *


WHATS UP ERIC


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

$120 shipped


fits 87 88 89 90 caprice

and 77- 92 cadillacs

brand new in the box never bin installed


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 9 2010, 11:33 PM~19031340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic bro!!!!


----------



## royalhopper (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 9 2010, 11:19 PM~19031223
> *your chiprice  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic mondooooo :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 8 2010, 08:02 PM~19019878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Oct 30 2010, 10:05 AM~18946677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean and classy just my style


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalhopper_@Nov 13 2010, 08:25 PM~19061809
> *nice pic mondooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Nov 12 2010, 09:35 PM~19053621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll still give ya $50


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 13 2010, 10:40 PM~19062694
> *I'll still give ya $50
> *


no dude i paid 200 for them at 120 shipped your paying less than 60 dollars a headlight


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 05:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 05:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Nov 14 2010, 01:49 PM~19065944
> *no dude i paid 200 for them at 120 shipped your paying less than 60 dollars a headlight
> *


120 shipped for both? :0 That's fuckin cheap!! Some one better jump on these :wow:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 08:55 PM~19068717
> *120 shipped for both? :0  That's fuckin cheap!! Some one better jump on these :wow:
> *


*thank you * :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## chopper65 (Nov 15, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 09:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bitch came out nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 09:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


real nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 15 2010, 04:54 AM~19070855
> *bitch came out nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


came out real clean homeboy....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 15 2010, 12:05 PM~19073375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RIDE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480+Nov 14 2010, 11:09 PM~19070304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies  The car has come a long ways... still have more to do :run: :yes: :sprint:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 15 2010, 12:05 PM~19073375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who owns this car now??? It was Todd Lands from Majestics Glendale AZ


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Nov 14 2010, 08:32 PM~19069114
> *thank you   :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

for everyone wondering about the headlights ive had alot of interest on them so i decided to put em up on ebay sold to the highest bidder starting bid $125

shipping is free


http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=150521105567


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19067193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 16 2010, 06:27 PM~19086498
> *Looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my old box after a hop


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 17 2010, 11:33 PM~19098775
> *my old box after a hop
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 6 2010, 12:15 PM~19001879
> *I got a complete set of rocker panel moldings for the 2 door box and some other parts hit me up on the pm if interested   Also a couple Landau trim pieces
> 
> 
> ...


I still got all these parts available.... need to sell will negotiate prices


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 17 2010, 11:33 PM~19098775
> *my old box after a hop
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Petty was the man in that '80 Caprice:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Nov 16 2010, 09:16 AM~19081397
> *for everyone wondering about the headlights ive had alot of interest on them so i decided to put em up on ebay sold to the highest bidder starting bid $125
> 
> shipping is free
> ...


lights are sold now


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

My car has the two side speakers on the dash, what size are they?


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Nov 19 2010, 09:26 PM~19115382
> *My car has the two side speakers on the dash, what size are they?
> *


4x6, but not any brand 4x6 will fit without modding your heat ducts. Pioneer 2-ways will fit without any mod.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@Nov 19 2010, 11:50 PM~19116064
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 20 2010, 12:21 PM~19118110
> *4x6, but not any brand 4x6 will fit without modding your heat ducts.  Pioneer 2-ways will fit without any mod.
> *


Thanks homie!!!!


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

lookin for these for an 81 landau where can i buy them?
the door ones im talkin about theinside on the lip











also where can i get all the chrome parts/mouldings for it?
i couldnt find it at clasic industrys


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 22 2010, 03:18 AM~19128191
> *lookin for these for an 81 landau where can i buy them?
> the door ones im talkin about theinside on the lip
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 21 2010, 08:18 PM~19128191
> *lookin for these for an 81 landau where can i buy them?
> the door ones im talkin about theinside on the lip
> 
> ...


all of them pcs are off da cadillac coupe de ville 2 door


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 23 2010, 08:05 AM~19140347
> *all of them pcs are  off da cadillac coupe de ville 2 door
> *


so the originals on the small rear glass are they normaly just black rubber?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 23 2010, 02:40 AM~19140710
> *so the originals on the small rear glass are they normaly just black rubber?
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 23 2010, 03:40 AM~19140710
> *so the originals on the small rear glass are they normaly just black rubber?
> *


yup best just go with da cdv trim it is very hard to find some da og trim for da caprice window


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

do they make new ones?if so.where?
Or should I look for it here on lil?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 23 2010, 04:12 PM~19145260
> *do they make new ones?if so.where?
> Or should I look for it here on lil?
> *



nope thats one part u will not find new , best thing to do look for them at junk yards or maybe u can get lucky here on lil


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 23 2010, 04:15 PM~19145715
> *nope thats one part u will not find new , best thing to do look for them at junk yards or maybe u can get lucky here on lil
> *


I seen 1 2 door Caprice in the last few years at my local junkyard...and haven't had any luck on here yet. I've resorted to the cdv trim search.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 21 2010, 08:18 PM~19128191
> *lookin for these for an 81 landau where can i buy them?
> the door ones im talkin about theinside on the lip
> 
> ...


you gota custom cut them hit me up maybe i can help


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 24 2010, 12:15 AM~19145715
> *nope thats one part u will not find new , best thing to do look for them at junk yards or maybe u can get lucky here on lil
> *


sorry im talkin bout the cdv new ones if they make them?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

This started as an '87 Caprice so I guess this fits in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 24 2010, 03:52 PM~19153384
> *This started as an '87 Caprice so I guess this fits in this thread  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 24 2010, 02:30 AM~19150618
> *sorry im talkin bout the cdv new ones if they make them?
> *



NOPE


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

anyone need some two door , door pockets with arm rests


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 24 2010, 01:48 PM~19154250
> *anyone need some two door , door pockets with arm rests
> *


pics ?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 24 2010, 12:52 PM~19153384
> *This started as an '87 Caprice so I guess this fits in this thread  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


That's fuckin awesome!!!!


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

>


[/quote]
very nice!!!!!!


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2078394974.html


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURI (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Nov 26 2010, 08:45 PM~19171534
> *http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/2078394974.html
> 
> 
> *


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

two passenger and one driver side with chrome for 2 doors let me know!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Nov 26 2010, 09:51 AM~19168292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOOKIN FOR SOME FENDER TRIM FOR A LANDAUE NEED 2 PASS SIDE AND A LEAST 1 DRIVER SIDE 2 IF POSSIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 29 2010, 10:41 PM~19196747
> *LOOKIN FOR SOME FENDER TRIM FOR A LANDAUE NEED 2 PASS SIDE AND A LEAST 1 DRIVER SIDE 2 IF POSSIBLE :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked this up from colorado.got some new shoes for it, dam milestars. oh well.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 30 2010, 04:03 PM~19202941
> *just picked this up from colorado.got some new shoes for it, dam milestars. oh well.
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice i would roll it just like that og


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:21 PM~19202573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna know what color silver this is :boink:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:24 PM~19202603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE PICS BRO


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Nov 30 2010, 03:21 PM~19202573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 30 2010, 04:03 PM~19202941
> *just picked this up from colorado.got some new shoes for it, dam milestars. oh well.
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:21 PM~19202573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THX FOR TAKING AND POSTING THE PIC HOMIE


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

CAPRICES TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Nov 30 2010, 06:40 PM~19204239
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE PICS BRO
> *


 :biggrin: *no prob* :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Nov 30 2010, 07:28 PM~19204682
> *THX FOR TAKING AND POSTING THE PIC HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: *no prob* :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 30 2010, 04:03 PM~19202941
> *just picked this up from colorado.got some new shoes for it, dam milestars. oh well.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean box!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 30 2010, 07:20 PM~19204588
> * TTMFT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 1 2010, 07:15 PM~19213736
> *Nice car.
> *


YEA ITS BEEN THOUGH A FEW HANDS BUT ITS STILL ROLLIN STRONG


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 30 2010, 07:20 PM~19204588
> * TTMFT
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Caprice!!! One of my favorites!!!!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Nov 30 2010, 03:22 PM~19202583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


~~*AGAINST ALL ODDS*~~


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 03:24 PM~19202603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AKA THEE BIZNESS~~


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

What's up I gota 87 caprice 2 door landau askin anyone who got parts for it hit me let me know what u got lookin for anything thanks


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 2 2010, 02:44 PM~19220902
> *What's up I gota 87 caprice 2 door landau askin anyone who got parts for it hit me let me know what u got lookin for anything thanks
> *


HIT UP JB45 HE GOT ALOT OF EXTRA PARTS HOMIE


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

lookin for the back window inside plastic trim upper part.
also need the inside upper plastic trim for the doors.
also need right side rear arm rest.
also what 4 doors intrt parts will fit on a 2 door?


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

old pics :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

slapped the 13s on it. its not at the caliber as you guys but all in due time.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 01:49 PM~19237379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Dec 2 2010, 01:49 PM~19220544
> *Nice Caprice!!! One of my favorites!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Starting to put mine's back together:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 4 2010, 09:01 PM~19240403
> *Starting to put mine's back together:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 01:49 PM~19237379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 01:49 PM~19237379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:05 PM~18811183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt chevy rollerz


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 02:05 PM~18811183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM In EaStEr it WiLL hAvE a NeW lOOk. :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 5 2010, 01:17 AM~19242529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 01:05 PM~18811183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the two-tone, any pics of the front?


----------



## box chevy (Sep 20, 2009)

looking 4 a stock 2 door 4 sale


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 5 2010, 05:13 PM~19246163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice but the mustard and mayonnaise aint cracking


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Dec 5 2010, 01:10 AM~19242487
> *DAM In EaStEr it WiLL hAvE a NeW lOOk.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 5 2010, 08:50 PM~19248058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice did you get that car from SD


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 29 2010, 10:41 PM~19196747
> *LOOKIN FOR SOME FENDER TRIM FOR A LANDAUE NEED 2 PASS SIDE AND A LEAST 1 DRIVER SIDE 2 IF POSSIBLE :biggrin:
> *


If anybody needs landau moldings hit this guy up he gots all types of parts 909 258 1339 forgot his name I just call him the parts man :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 3 2010, 10:43 AM~19226520
> *lookin for the back window inside plastic trim upper part.
> also need the inside  upper plastic trim for the doors.
> also need right side rear arm rest.
> ...


help?
:happysad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Dec 5 2010, 11:57 PM~19249999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 4 2010, 02:12 PM~19235078
> *old pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: 
just makin a list of some parts i need.startin the strip down soon.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

no shipping currently for sale clean and complete pick up only :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Dec 5 2010, 10:57 PM~19249999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Dec 6 2010, 11:15 AM~19252348
> *:biggrin:
> *


almost done will post more pic later


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Dec 5 2010, 10:57 PM~19249999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like that rocker is on the wrong side


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 6 2010, 12:35 PM~19252959
> *looks like that rocker is on the wrong side
> *


no just geting them ready to cut caddi rockers


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 6 2010, 04:04 AM~19250972
> *  :biggrin:
> just makin a list of some parts i need.startin the strip down soon.
> *


keep me posted :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 6 2010, 11:35 AM~19252959
> *looks like that rocker is on the wrong side
> *


Good looking out but trying to set these mouldings straight is not too easy too many clips but almost done with the pannels


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 6 2010, 04:13 PM~19255369
> *Good looking out but trying to set these mouldings straight is not too easy too many clips but almost done with the pannels
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

SICKSIDE CAR CLUB


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 5 2010, 01:17 AM~19242529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another cool pic CE 707 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

so im not sure anymore
dose it supose to look like this or im missin some trim?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 6 2010, 11:42 PM~19260631
> *so im not sure anymore
> dose it supose to look like this or im missin some trim?
> 
> ...


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

So I miss some chrome trim on the edge of the painted part?
Thanks man.
So all this talk bout caddi trim will it fit for that matter?


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

:uh: dub post
fuckn blackberry


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

"STAGE FRIGHT"
OWNER:FLATLINE
CARCLUB:ROLLERZONLY
CORPUS CHRISTI TX.


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 7 2010, 03:50 AM~19260871
> *So I miss some chrome trim on the edge of the painted part?
> Thanks man.
> So all this talk bout caddi trim will it fit for that matter?
> *











sorry homie but is from a blackberry to


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 03:03 AM~19260890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Dec 6 2010, 01:29 PM~19253889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 6 2010, 08:12 PM~19257092
> *Another cool pic CE 707  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Dec 6 2010, 06:53 AM~19251242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this dude is the king of sunroofs....all his roofs are good and working condition...


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 5 2010, 04:48 PM~19246948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go bro


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 8 2010, 01:33 PM~19273600
> *Here you go bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LoL Thats what Im talkin about 13s all day :thumbsup:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

2DR RIDIN'


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Dec 8 2010, 01:40 PM~19274224
> *2DR RIDIN'
> 
> 
> ...


Lincoln that's looking clean, what show?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 30 2010, 06:20 PM~19204588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any Caprice's with the Caddy moldings have the Caddy front bumper too? Would that even work or look good, who knows?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues+Dec 8 2010, 01:33 PM~19273600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL CHROME WIT SKINNY WHITES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 8 2010, 04:38 PM~19275480
> *Any Caprice's with the Caddy moldings have the Caddy front bumper too?  Would that even work or look good, who knows?
> *


The Whole Bumper or Just the Molding?? :dunno: I know the whole bumper would not work and I dont think the molding on the bumper would even work because it doesnt wrap around the whole thing like the caprice bumper


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 9 2010, 08:13 AM~19282504
> *The Whole Bumper or Just the Molding?? :dunno: I know the whole bumper would not work and I  dont think the molding on the bumper would even work because it doesnt wrap around the whole thing like the caprice bumper
> *


Yah I meant the whole Caddy bumper with the molding on it, I figured somebody on here must have tried fitting the bumper since there's a lot of Caprice's with the big side moldings.


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 9 2010, 11:29 AM~19283485
> *Yah I meant the whole Caddy bumper with the molding on it, I figured somebody on here must have tried fitting the bumper since there's a lot of Caprice's with the big side moldings.
> *


hhmmm yeah i never thought of trying that seem like it would take alot of mod but idk if anyone else has tried


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 8 2010, 04:33 PM~19275430
> *Lincoln that's looking clean, what show?
> *


That was the Sandpoint show 2009.


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 4 2010, 07:12 AM~19235078
> *old pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Memories :tears:........... :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

took her out today...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass box bro


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass box!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Some pics from the last show I rolled to.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 4 2010, 07:12 AM~19235078
> *old pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the pearl in that yellow is hard!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hey my brother wants to know if a 4dr frame will fit a 2dr ? i think it will with few new holes . . . :biggrin: the car is already cut but he wanna start fresh wit a stock frame :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

COUPLE MORE BLOCKS AND READY FOR SOME PAINT


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 06:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...



damn. how many hours a day u take too clean that ride or does it take a couple of days lol. thats a clean box homie


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 10 2010, 11:51 PM~19298943
> *hey my brother wants to know if a 4dr frame will fit a 2dr ?  i think it will with few new holes  . . . :biggrin: the car is already cut but he wanna start fresh wit a stock frame  :dunno:
> *


yes they will work


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


damm clean ass box :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


FAP FAP


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 10 2010, 11:12 PM~19299081
> *COUPLE MORE BLOCKS AND READY FOR SOME PAINT
> 
> 
> ...


If you've got all the Caddy interior and side moldings then you've got the real Capricewood Brougham right there. :thumbsup: You gunna do the vinyl like a Fleetwood then too?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 11 2010, 01:42 PM~19301775
> *If you've got all the Caddy interior and side moldings then you've got the real Capricewood Brougham right there.  :thumbsup: You gunna do the vinyl like a Fleetwood then too?
> *


nobody has done a full caddy swap to the fullest.. dash, pillow caddy seats, 90 kit, 1/4 windows, and cadillac looking engine compartment, caddy teliscopic colum, brougham top and trim.. caddy mirrors and caddy trunck emblem and hood ornament

i wanted the full caddy caprice...

i was going to call it the "cadillac caprice brougham"

but desided not to when he patterns got taped out.. and looked smoooshed


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 11 2010, 04:18 PM~19302453
> *nobody has done a full caddy swap to the fullest.. dash, pillow caddy seats, 90 kit, 1/4 windows, and cadillac looking engine compartment, caddy teliscopic colum, brougham top and trim.. caddy mirrors and  caddy trunck emblem and hood ornament
> 
> i wanted the full caddy caprice...
> ...


 I'm just about to be done with mine all caddy insides telescopic column trims dash door pannels seatbelts on doors extended armrest for seat belts iroc cromed out engine all caddy and qtr n door moulding around the frames roll up qtr windows full wrap frame lock up but there a lot of love in these 2 door caprilacs. Good job on them enthusiast builders


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 07:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


you definately took the 2dr box game to another level big homie car is on point! :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

wanna change the gauge cluster on the 81 to a new one
what will fit?
also if anyone have it for sale


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 15 2010, 10:53 AM~19333645


The '86 clip looks good with the euro lights :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 15 2010, 12:53 PM~19333645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that box chevy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 15 2010, 03:24 PM~19335347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

Came on last night Check this out  :wow: :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 15 2010, 02:36 AM~19331173
> *wanna change the gauge cluster on the 81 to a new one
> what will fit?
> also if anyone have it for sale
> *


I got one for an 85 caprice let me know if you want it


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*2 door Ragg :biggrin:  *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 08:24 PM~19347134
> *Came on last night Check this out  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


its not a 2 door


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 15 2010, 11:53 AM~19333645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 07:24 PM~19347134
> *Came on last night Check this out  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for real???


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 15 2010, 03:24 PM~19335347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

PINCHES DONKS DONT BELONG ON THIS TOPICS PURO CAPRICES ON WHIRES FOR LIFE Y QUE


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know the part number for the grill emblem? Can't read it on mine.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 17 2010, 04:16 AM~19348149
> *I got one for an 85 caprice let me know if you want it
> *


so i can fit newer ones ?


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

also where can i buy the if can at all,the impact strip on the front bumper?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 06:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 18 2010, 04:38 PM~19362498
> *also where can i buy the if can at all,the impact strip on the front bumper?
> *


i have both front and back new for 60.00 u pay for shipping


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 18 2010, 05:09 PM~19362329
> *Anybody know the part number for the grill emblem? Can't read it on mine.
> 
> 
> ...


I had an extra one Ill look !


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

almost done :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I,m doing some more cadillac mouldings for the caprice if anyone needs some pm me


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 18 2010, 03:35 PM~19362488
> *so i can fit newer ones ?
> *


 It should just plug in and work fine


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 18 2010, 06:15 PM~19363571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie... when you gonna bring it back out? :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 19 2010, 12:49 AM~19365660
> *Looks good homie... when you gonna bring it back out? :thumbsup:
> *


should be done by next weekend homie


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 15 2010, 10:53 AM~19333645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the frame on thats gonna be fucked


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

TTT

still lookin for all these parts:
plastic trim of doors the inside ones.
plastic trim of rear window (inside).
over head(roof)light.
the spring that hold the boot door open.
rear right arm rest.
windows seals for the doors(windows swepts?)


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 18 2010, 08:15 PM~19363571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cars looking good bro


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 06:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *dis box is bad* :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 21 2010, 08:50 AM~19383746
> *:wow:  dis box is bad  :biggrin:
> *


this box is real clean....... one of the fav


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 18 2010, 07:15 PM~19363571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 21 2010, 03:26 AM~19382892
> *cars looking good bro
> *


Thanks homie. Its almost ready for u to pick up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice for a street car...
*gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale *
























*$65shipped*


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 15 2010, 11:53 AM~19333645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


better wrap that frame up


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 06:57 AM~19392328
> *nice for a street car...
> gold plated 90 euro caprice headlight bezels 4sale
> 
> ...


NICE BRO


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

what do you guys run in your rides,stereo. 4x6/6x9. head unit. not sure what to go with,


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 23 2010, 04:31 PM~19405039
> *what do you guys run in your rides,stereo. 4x6/6x9. head unit. not sure what to go with,
> *


4.6x9in the back :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Dec 23 2010, 07:50 PM~19406289
> *4.6x9in the back :biggrin:
> *


same here


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 23 2010, 07:52 PM~19406314
> *same here
> *


do you put something in the front 4x6 and fade them?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 23 2010, 04:31 PM~19405039
> *what do you guys run in your rides,stereo. 4x6/6x9. head unit. not sure what to go with,
> *


4x6 in rear b/c cylinder hits 6x9

my dash has factory size..


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I need a complete stock radio with the a/c control unit attached for a 87-90 box with the wood grain look to it... im changing my dash to the newer dash and It didnt have those pieces when I got the donor dash let me know if anyone has one I have lots of parts to trade or cash 

I need one like in this pic


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 21 2010, 07:37 AM~19382385
> *TTT
> 
> still lookin for all these parts:
> ...


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Dec 18 2010, 04:21 PM~19362067
> *PINCHES DONKS DONT BELONG ON THIS TOPICS PURO CAPRICES ON WHIRES FOR LIFE Y QUE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19362542
> *i have both front and back new for 60.00 u pay for shipping
> 
> 
> ...


are thies for a 87 landau if so how much sent to 80910


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Caprice homies I gota 87 caprice landau 2 door all og real nice just needs a lil parts an plus I'm tryin to convert it anybody know what rack an 1/4 window people use I know tj does but I'm in colorado ill have pic of her soon thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 21 2010, 01:37 PM~19385436
> *Thanks homie. Its almost ready for u to pick up :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...atchlink:top:en


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 28 2010, 08:42 AM~19439147
> *are thies for a 87 landau if so how much sent to 80910
> *


Those are the earlier 80's rub strips, the later one's don't have the white stripe.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 29 2010, 03:35 AM~19447458
> *Those are the earlier 80's rub strips, the later one's don't have the white stripe.
> *


yea I was lookin at mine there not the same but u got any for mine or do u know who does hit me up bro thanks


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Dec 29 2010, 08:59 AM~19448186
> *yea I was lookin at mine there not the same but u got any for mine or do u know who does hit me up bro thanks
> *


Try Classic industries I've seen them in there catalog.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

still lookin for all these parts:
plastic trim of doors the inside ones.
plastic trim of rear window (inside).
over head(roof)light..
rear right arm rest.
windows seals for the doors(windows swepts?)
1/4 windows chrome trim got some caddi ones but they dont fit
rear lock cover emblem


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 29 2010, 05:00 PM~19451653
> *still lookin for all these parts:
> plastic trim of doors the inside ones.
> plastic trim of rear window (inside).
> ...


You have to cut the cadi chrome trim to fit


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 30 2010, 02:47 AM~19452865
> *You have to cut the cadi chrome trim to fit
> *


????????? not sure seems like its nerrow????/


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 29 2010, 07:50 PM~19452890
> *?????????  not sure seems like its nerrow????/
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK YOU HAVE TO USE THE DOOR TRIM ON THE CADDYS THEN CUT THEM TO FIT


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 30 2010, 04:03 AM~19453655
> *I THINK YOU HAVE TO USE THE DOOR TRIM ON THE CADDYS THEN CUT THEM TO FIT
> *


? so maybe for the top part use the doors trims?
looks like the side ones fit good


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19362542
> *i have both front and back new for 60.00 u pay for shipping
> 
> 
> ...


if you still have those strips. how much to ship to 85929?


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64+Dec 30 2010, 04:03 AM~19453655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have any pics to see what it is?


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

im wishing all the Caprice owners and lovers a Happy New Year


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 23 2010, 05:31 PM~19405039
> *what do you guys run in your rides,stereo. 4x6/6x9. head unit. not sure what to go with,
> *


i run 5.25 or 6.5 separtes x9 and 4x6 arent that good for rill fill...factory tray no cut uses factory holes took me like a hour to fit it all up the grill in the middle is a sub vent ..there is no speaker underneath...oh ya if u want u can mount anything in the center of the rear deck i had to 6x9 for a while in the middle the separates are much better and cylinders would easily fit they are 3 inches towards the middle..from cylinder cut out..


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TAIB, PURP_BOX

whats crackin?!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 18 2010, 04:48 PM~19362542
> *i have both front and back new for 60.00 u pay for shipping
> 
> 
> ...


let me get that  paypal ready


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Can somebody help a Caprice brother out and tell me exactly how wide the landau molding that runs across roof is, probably 2" or so? Need measurement so I know how far back to lay the pad for vinyl top. Happy new year!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 1 2011, 03:24 AM~19471405
> *Can somebody help a Caprice brother out and tell me exactly how wide the landau molding that runs across roof is, probably 2" or so? Need measurement so I know how far back to lay the pad for vinyl top. Happy new year!
> *


tommorw morning i can help you 
to dark here now


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 1 2011, 03:43 AM~19473275
> *tommorw morning i can help you
> to dark here now
> *


Thanks TAIB, I'm stuck on these few simple things until I get all my chrome back.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

wait 10 min ill take pics


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 1 2011, 03:15 PM~19475863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks TAIB I thought you were gunna make me convert from metric


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 29 2010, 07:50 PM~19452890
> *?????????  not sure seems like its nerrow????/
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure this out?? :dunno: I wanna do this to my caprice


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Jan 3 2011, 03:50 AM~19486086
> *Did you ever figure this out?? :dunno: I wanna do this to my caprice
> *


fab it from the door trim thats what they say


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 2 2011, 11:48 PM~19488351
> *fab it from the door trim thats what they say
> *


Damn TAIB hope you didn't have to pay shipping on that, I was on the hunt for cdv qtr window trim too until I saw your pics. Now, like you, I'm on the lookout for the door trim (and probably be painting the outer majority of it so it'll look like the factory Caprice trim).


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 10 2010, 05:32 PM~19295799
> *took her out today...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

my 87 landau project im startin soon


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 3 2011, 01:08 PM~19491326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean start :thumbsup: Always good to see an '87 gunna get some TLC.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 3 2011, 03:29 PM~19491884
> *Clean start  :thumbsup:  Always good to see an '87 gunna get some TLC.
> *


hell yea that's my baby I've had her about a year now so ill be putin more pics of her getin done up just need lil trim parts


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Dec 29 2010, 04:29 PM~19451395
> *Try Classic industries I've seen them in there catalog.
> *


right on hommie ill check for em


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 18 2010, 04:09 PM~19362329
> *Anybody know the part number for the grill emblem? Can't read it on mine.
> 
> 
> ...


How much did u pay for your grill


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 29 2010, 07:50 PM~19452890
> *?????????  not sure seems like its nerrow????/
> 
> 
> ...


almost but you gota use the doors to custom fit the qtr windows right track thou


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 3 2011, 03:22 PM~19492348
> *How much did u pay for your grill
> *


Bout $35 on eBay, there's a lot on there. Doesn't come with Chevrolet emblem but I found one of those NOS locally.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 3 2011, 02:08 PM~19491326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean.....good start


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 4 2011, 09:09 AM~19499214
> *Bout $35 on eBay, there's a lot on there.  Doesn't come with Chevrolet emblem but I found one of those NOS locally.
> *


koo ima get me 1 asap mines clean but not good crome u know.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jan 4 2011, 09:23 AM~19499324
> *damn thats clean.....good start
> *


thanks I wanta take all the crome off an start on the body 1st ill post more pics


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

will a 2 door cadi interior(doors and rear qtr panel/trims)
fit on a 2 door caprice?
i know ive seen it done here before but not sure about the years and models


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 4 2011, 11:26 PM~19507998
> *will a  2 door cadi interior(doors and rear qtr panel/trims)
> fit on a 2 door caprice?
> i know ive seen it done here before but not sure about the years and models
> *


It won't just fit...you have to modify everything to make it look right


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Found this picture that DreamOn posted on his page of Eric's "Tru-Devotion"


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 6 2011, 01:25 AM~19514158
> *It won't just fit...you have to modify everything to make it look right
> *


any more info about it?
maybe in ur built topic?
or anyone elses?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody on here got a nice trunk carpet they'll sell and ship to Seattle? Somebody on here's gotta have one being 99% of the Caprice's got lifts in the trunk. Is a Caddy trunk interior and Caprice trunk interior identical?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

'86 for sale on eBay

Just needs some new wheels and tires.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 07:12 PM~19514761
> *Found this picture that DreamOn posted on his page of Eric's "Tru-Devotion"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 6 2011, 03:10 PM~19522850
> *'86 for sale on eBay
> 
> 
> *


that's hella nice caprice I like the motor if I was to sell mine what you's think I can get for her all og 87 landau,rebuil motor


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 6 2011, 10:22 PM~19527769
> *that's hella nice caprice I like the motor if I was to sell mine what you's think I can get for her all og 87 landau,rebuil motor
> *


not enough to be worth selling.


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 PM~19536091
> *not enough to be worth selling.
> *


yea I know plus I got it hella chep.then gave it my touch


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

how can i know how many 2 door 80 were made?
or even more than that how many droptop boxes were made at all?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 6 2011, 03:10 PM~19522850
> *'86 for sale on eBay
> 
> Just needs some new wheels and tires.
> *


Man I would roll the shit out of that thing... Daily! It's a v6 so maybe it's not bad on gas


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 7 2011, 10:48 PM~19536848
> *how can i know how many 2 door 80 were made?
> or even more than that how many droptop boxes were made at all?
> *


havent seen a factory droptop the ones on here were made :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Will these fit in my 84 caprice?

http://www.qlogicdirect.com/index.php?main...22_258_317_1830


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 29 2010, 06:50 PM~19452890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So that Coupe de Ville molding just sticks on right? No need to have quarter windows out to install? I wanna put my windows back in but I don't have any moldings yet.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

where can i find poly body mounts for this 81 box?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 10 2011, 10:26 PM~19563077
> *where can i find poly body mounts for this 81 box?
> *


P/N
377801 
457917 
457915 

There's the GM part numbers if that helps to cross reference for a poly supplier...here's a good article on body mounts for the Caprice.
http://www.indipalass.com/ARCHIVE/TechCorn...dy%20Mounts.htm


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 10 2011, 04:22 PM~19555070
> *So that Coupe de Ville molding just sticks on right?  No need to have quarter windows out to install?  I wanna put my windows back in but I don't have any moldings yet.
> *


not sure'
but it looks like yea just stick them on


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 11 2011, 02:59 PM~19568330
> *not sure'
> but it looks like yea just stick them on
> *


I mean they don't have studs on them that you could drill holes in body to accomodate right? I'm still having trouble getting a hold of some of that trim, where'd you get yours?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 11 2011, 05:51 PM~19569222
> *I mean they don't have studs on them that you could drill holes in body to accomodate right?  I'm still having trouble getting a hold of some of that trim, where'd you get yours?
> *


all u got too is add silcon thats it nothing to it


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19589364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When are you going to stripe and leaf it?


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jan 13 2011, 07:10 PM~19589744
> *When are you going to stripe and leaf it?
> *


soon im just trying to find a good striper out here. by the way thanks for those pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19589364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE...?


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 11 2011, 06:48 PM~19569785
> *all u got too is add silcon thats it nothing to it
> *


or double side tape :thumbsup:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

do any of u guys knw of of caprice forum other than layitlow...dat xcist out there...i need 2 find a place place where i can find n sell parts...lil has 2 much of a selection of cars i kinda need a caprice only forum...any help would b appriciated... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19589364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS BOX.


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Jan 14 2011, 03:12 AM~19594016
> *:biggrin:
> I LIKE THIS BOX.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jan 14 2011, 12:39 AM~19593873
> *do any of u guys knw of of caprice forum other than layitlow...dat xcist out there...i need 2 find a place place where i can find n sell parts...lil has 2 much of a selection of cars i kinda need a caprice only forum...any help would b appriciated... :biggrin:
> *


http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/...play.php?f=1091

http://www.9c1.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19589364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19589364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fresh


----------



## darryl4424 (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 13 2011, 09:31 PM~19589364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean box, lookin good.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Jan 13 2011, 06:31 PM~19589364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jan 14 2011, 02:39 AM~19593873
> *do any of u guys knw of of caprice forum other than layitlow...dat xcist out there...i need 2 find a place place where i can find n sell parts...lil has 2 much of a selection of cars i kinda need a caprice only forum...any help would b appriciated... :biggrin:
> *




www.impalassforum.com

its for 91-96 B-Bodies, but there is box shit for sale all the time there.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

A 4 door but damn that two-tone layout and that interior is like some big titties


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 16 2011, 09:48 AM~19611271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT USE TO BE HERNAN THE ENGRAVER'S RIDE...WHERES THAT CAR AT NOW? 

WWW.HERNANSCUSTOMENGRAVING.COM


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19633971
> *THAT USE TO BE HERNAN THE ENGRAVER'S RIDE...WHERES THAT CAR AT NOW?
> 
> WWW.HERNANSCUSTOMENGRAVING.COM
> *


FIRST PIC IS IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA ..UCE CC. PICNIC. SECOND PIC IS AT MY PAD...STILL WITH TEXAS PLATES FUCKEN HERNAN LEAKING HYDRO FLUID LIKE THE SHIT WAS ON HIS RAG! HAHA GOOD TIMES WITH THAT RIDE OUT HERE IN CALI.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xSSive+Jan 16 2011, 09:48 AM~19611271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been looking for pics of this ride. Thanks for posting up


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

still lookin for a rear right arm rest for the 2 door


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 18 2011, 11:17 PM~19636279
> *still lookin for a rear right arm rest for the 2 door
> *


post a pic of what u need 
what color i found two caprice"s at da junkyard


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 19 2011, 06:39 AM~19636462
> *post a pic of what u need
> what color i found two caprice"s at da junkyard
> *


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 20 2011, 07:57 PM~19653914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   good gob homie on the lowrider magasine congrats !!one off my favrotes caprices :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 20 2011, 08:23 PM~19654229
> *    good gob  homie on the lowrider magasine congrats !!one off my favrotes caprices  :biggrin:
> *


Thx Homie


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

202_lrmp_17_o+1986_chevy_caprice+rear_end.jpg[/IMG]
love the stans


----------



## HATERHURTER28 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 20 2011, 08:52 PM~19654558
> *202_lrmp_17_o+1986_chevy_caprice+rear_end.jpg[/IMG]
> love the stans
> *


THX :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

"TRU-DEVOTION" STYLISTICS C.C.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like this guy traded in his 2 door box for a sealed box:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I hate to do this but my family comes first.

I got an 85 2 door box up for trade for a super clean stock big body fleetwood 93 -96. Car has fresh paint and patterns, gold leaf and pinstiped,all alluminum polished,72 spoke roadsters chrome with painted lip to match the paint,brand new tires. Updated 90 dash and euroed out. Brand new landau top. Have a new baby on the way won't have time to finish this build as soon as I planned. Want to be able to ride out with the club now. so looking for a clean daily that I dont have to put too much more time and money to cruise it Post pics of what you got. Car is located in Tolleson az. Check out my build topic for everything that's been done to the car










[/quote]


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 21 2011, 01:52 PM~19660671
> *Looks like this guy traded in his 2 door box for a sealed box:
> 
> 
> ...


he loves his box caprice


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 20 2011, 08:57 PM~19653914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One Badass Caprice.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 23 2011, 01:24 PM~19675145
> *One Badass Caprice.
> *


 yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU+Jan 23 2011, 02:24 PM~19675145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX HOMIES


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> I hate to do this but my family comes first.
> 
> I got an 85 2 door box up for trade for a super clean stock big body fleetwood 93 -96. Car has fresh paint and patterns, gold leaf and pinstiped,all alluminum polished,72 spoke roadsters chrome with painted lip to match the paint,brand new tires. Updated 90 dash and euroed out. Brand new landau top. Have a new baby on the way won't have time to finish this build as soon as I planned. Want to be able to ride out with the club now. so looking for a clean daily that I dont have to put too much more time and money to cruise it Post pics of what you got. Car is located in Tolleson az. Check out my build topic for everything that's been done to the car



















































































[/quote]

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

i need some impact strips for my 80 box. if anyone has some, PM me.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by henry36_@Jan 23 2011, 11:12 PM~19680080
> *i need some impact strips for my 80 box. if anyone has some, PM me.
> *


I think classic industries gots those.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Jan 20 2011, 07:57 PM~19653914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! for Eric's "TRU-DEVOTION"


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

anyone know what some chrome spindles rotors and calabers? would run?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 18 2011, 08:09 PM~19634244
> *FIRST PIC IS IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA ..UCE CC. PICNIC. SECOND PIC IS AT MY PAD...STILL WITH TEXAS PLATES FUCKEN HERNAN LEAKING HYDRO FLUID LIKE THE SHIT WAS ON HIS RAG! HAHA GOOD TIMES WITH THAT RIDE OUT HERE IN CALI.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

still lookin for a right rear arm rest for the 80
if anyone have one for sale
thanks


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 29 2011, 08:43 AM~19729338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BAD ASS...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 29 2011, 07:27 PM~19732922
> *:thumbsup: BAD ASS...
> *



Thx :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 09:07 AM~19744610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is clean


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

took the box to south florida over the weekend


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 31 2011, 11:50 AM~19745918
> *took the box to south florida over the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *das a BBBAAAADDDD cappy right der* :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Im looking for both for pass. fender Landau trim!! if u have 1 hit me up


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

???


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

hey ridas
just wondering what setups you run at the rear?
coliover or under?how many turns? and if you got a pic of how low it drops?
and if its a coil under what did you weld on the axle? to seat the coil in?


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Feb 3 2011, 11:55 PM~19784365
> *hey ridas
> just wondering what setups you run at the rear?
> coliover or under?how many turns? and if you got a pic of how low it drops?
> ...


Coil over is how mines is... And I got 3 turns on the coil... I'll try and post a pic up soon...?


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

IS THERE ANY CAPRICE INTERIORS FOR SALE FOR A 86 CAPRICE 2 DOOR.
RED OR BLACK LEATHER.

NO STOCK INTERIORS


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone used cutlass side view mirrors on a caprice before??? :dunno: I got a set so i want to try it


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Feb 16 2011, 07:59 PM~19888102
> *Has anyone used cutlass side view mirrors on a caprice before??? :dunno: I got a set so i want to try it
> *


the angle is different.. 
i have montecarlo sport mirrors on mine .. they look weird.. 
i'm replacing them...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 16 2011, 08:29 PM~19888409
> *the angle is different..
> i have montecarlo sport mirrors on mine .. they look weird..
> i'm replacing them...
> *


Those are the same style as cutlass though right?


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 18 2011, 08:09 PM~19634244
> *FIRST PIC IS IN SAN DIEGO CALIFORNIA ..UCE CC. PICNIC. SECOND PIC IS AT MY PAD...STILL WITH TEXAS PLATES FUCKEN HERNAN LEAKING HYDRO FLUID LIKE THE SHIT WAS ON HIS RAG! HAHA GOOD TIMES WITH THAT RIDE OUT HERE IN CALI.
> 
> 
> ...


they look alot like these maybe a little smaller


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

any 81-87 caprices for sale ???????????


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just picked this up yesterday.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 20 2011, 06:39 PM~19918408
> *Just picked this up yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...



sexy :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Feb 20 2011, 03:07 AM~19914562
> *any 81-87 caprices for sale ???????????
> *


3500 obo i have all parts LMK


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 20 2011, 07:09 PM~19918658
> *sexy :biggrin:
> *


thanx, i have the euro molding for it. they arent cut but i dont think imma use them.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 21 2011, 09:18 AM~19922567
> *thanx, i have the euro molding for it. they arent cut but i dont think imma use them.
> *


bro leave the moldings for the cadillacs unless you do a full conversion with guts and all :biggrin: 

oh and keep the white walls skinny dont let them get over weight


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

washed her today :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HATERHURTER28_@Jan 20 2011, 09:52 PM~19655262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 21 2011, 02:48 PM~19924667
> *washed her today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That's is beautiful...!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Feb 21 2011, 02:32 PM~19924551
> *bro leave the moldings for the cadillacs unless you do a full conversion with guts and all :biggrin:
> 
> oh and keep the white walls skinny dont let them get over weight
> *


too late.......


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

tothetop


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Feb 21 2011, 10:47 PM~19929655
> *too late.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: DAMN NORTHERN CALI GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO+Jan 18 2011, 09:09 PM~19634244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


godamn i want a caprice!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

does any one know what happened to my old caprice sold it to a guy from GOODTIMES i think he was from Los Angles


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Feb 25 2011, 09:12 PM~19962387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

ELUSIVE C.C REDRUM


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitman*USMC_@Feb 26 2011, 11:42 PM~19970351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMIES OLD CAR,, CEN CAL,, MAJESTICS


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

pick this up at the swapmeet going to paint it same color as my caprice and put it as part of the display or my 5 year old son is going to play with it and break it :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 26 2011, 09:22 PM~19968779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"CLEAN BOX CHEVY CAPRICE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Feb 25 2011, 09:01 PM~19962736
> *TTT
> *


Do you have anymore pics of the caprice in your avatar?


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

Heres a pic for 805Alfy's ride The Ruby


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 21 2011, 09:00 AM~19658457
> *"TRU-DEVOTION" STYLISTICS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 26 2011, 06:22 PM~19968779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE CLEANEST BOX CHEV'S OUT THERE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Feb 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19761028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

On the X Lace .


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

85 IN THE SEATTLE RAIN DAM IT RAINS TO MUCH OUT HERE .


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

MR 84 LOOKING GOOD WITH THEM CROSS LACE I JUST ORDERED SOME STRAIGHT LACE 72 SPOKE . BUT IM LIKING THEM CROSS LACE HOMIE . :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Mar 2 2011, 09:26 PM~20002441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats BAAAADDD!!!


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks homie i had this caprice for 15 years


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice+Mar 1 2011, 02:18 PM~19989507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Mar 2 2011, 09:26 PM~20002441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simple and cleannnnnnn :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

2 door caprices are the shiz-nit  :biggrin:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

there is some clean 2 door caprices in seattle area


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

MY 86 CAPRICE
SENT IT TO PAINT SHOULD GET IT BACK IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Mar 2 2011, 09:26 PM~20002441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is clean :0


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Dec 29 2010, 07:50 PM~19452890
> *?????????  not sure seems like its nerrow????/
> 
> 
> ...



any pictures of this finished?...also any 80-87 2 dr door panels for sle??.. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 4 2011, 05:18 AM~20011514
> *any pictures of this finished?...also any 80-87 2 dr door panels for sle??.. :biggrin:
> *


didnt even start yet bro :happysad: 
but i got the door trim so it looks like it will be sweet


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

somr great looking cars in here........


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

are all 2 doors are power windows? if so does anyone know where they would sell the window motors are they all one piece with the window track?


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Jan 16 2009, 01:17 PM~12724262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hechoensalinas (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister.D719_@Jan 3 2011, 02:08 PM~19491326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get the rear quarter window trim i need it for both sides


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

i seen some on ebay under87 caprice parts


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

can people with coil under please post pics of how low it goes and also how many truns of coil you have
thanks


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 4 2011, 10:11 PM~20018841
> *can people with coil under please post pics of how low it goes and also how many truns of coil you have
> thanks
> *


see if this helps


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 5 2011, 05:36 AM~20019080
> *see if this helps
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man,im lookin for coil under.
clean car!!!


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20019080
> *see if this helps
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Mar 4 2011, 09:15 AM~20013894
> *are all 2 doors are power windows? if so does anyone know where they would sell the window motors are they all one piece with the window track?
> *


No they are not all power windows and the motors can be bought at any auto parts store. But they are riveted in but the new ones come with mounting screws to replace the rivets with. I hope this information helps you out.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Mar 4 2011, 03:41 PM~20016464
> *does anyone know where i can get the rear quarter window trim i need it for both sides
> *


I never had any luck trying to find some for mine. Coupe de Ville quarter window trim and door window trim can be combined and modded slightly to work. Seen it on here and just waiting on some shit to do mine with the CDV trim. If you want some CDV trim hit up MR. GM84

Here's a pic of the CDV trim up against the Caprice quarter window. What ends up being needed though is the top piece needs to be the piece from the CDV door window molding (and you cut it to correct length) and the CDV side pieces from the quarter window molding (no cutting necessary). Save the bottom piece from your Caprice if possible so it'll match the outer window sweep piece.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Mar 4 2011, 08:15 AM~20013894
> *are all 2 doors are power windows? if so does anyone know where they would sell the window motors are they all one piece with the window track?
> *


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Feb 27 2011, 07:45 PM~19975706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Who made that, Hotwheels, ERTL?


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice+Mar 5 2011, 12:31 PM~20021797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i thought they were all power windows


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

also what other seats will fit the 2 drs? i know the Cadillac coupe will interchange but is there any other models that will too?


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Mar 7 2011, 09:21 AM~20034244
> *also what other seats will fit the 2 drs? i know the Cadillac coupe will interchange but is there any other models that will too?
> *


All of the full size gm seats will work including g bodies .I;e regal,cutlass, monte carlo, park ave, delta 88 , 98 , and bonneville. All of them will work 2 or 4dr .


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

selling 1970 impala for a friend interior been done. engine runs good , car in good condition body needs little work, lifted has one pump to the front has two battery's, asking $7,500 or best offer .... if interested please call big lou 559-250-6372...will post pics later..


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 8 2011, 11:36 AM~20042174
> *All of the full size gm seats will work including g bodies .I;e  regal,cutlass, monte carlo, park ave, delta 88 , 98 , and bonneville. All of them will work 2 or 4dr .
> *


nice to know i got plenty of options :thumbsup:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20019080
> *see if this helps
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~+Mar 7 2011, 09:21 AM~20034244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will the seats bolt right in or is there some mods to be done.


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

84 in ne


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking good Firstclass


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i need a rear driver side arm rest
grey color

pm me if you got one for sale


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Mar 9 2011, 01:37 AM~20045516
> *84 in ne
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!111


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 9 2011, 02:00 AM~20048613
> *nice!!!!!111
> *


x2


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20019080
> *see if this helps
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FOOL, I dont know whats sexier that pic or a bubble butt stripper backing it up!!!


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

anyone have some door weather seals for a 2 door box


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Mar 11 2011, 04:13 PM~20069388
> *anyone have some door weather seals for a 2 door box
> *


 check with YEAR ONE i got a compleat set for my cutty. brand new


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

where can i buy seats belts? if i can at all.
need black ones not sure if i can paint the ones i got now


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 11 2011, 06:28 PM~20070285
> *where can i buy seats belts? if i can at all.
> need black ones not sure if i can paint the ones i got now
> *


 just google seat belts for the year make and modle of you ride you should be able to fine some


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Mar 11 2011, 02:13 PM~20069388
> *anyone have some door weather seals for a 2 door box
> *


Classic Industries Part #W2359


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Mar 11 2011, 07:50 PM~20071238
> *Classic Industries Part #W2359
> *


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

T
T
T :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 15 2011, 12:41 AM~20094469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty clean box there.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 15 2011, 10:59 AM~20096745
> *Pretty clean box there.
> *


thanks :biggrin: im just getting started with this box,
has a 42moon n euro front2bak


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 11 2011, 05:28 PM~20070285
> *where can i buy seats belts? if i can at all.
> need black ones not sure if i can paint the ones i got now
> *


Any upholstery shop can cut them and sew on new ones


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

seen this on ebay my favorite caprice :0 :0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984-Chevro...9c3d5275a#v4-39


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Caprice81 (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice caprice


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caprice81_@Mar 18 2011, 10:43 AM~20121749
> * nice caprice
> *


   shes a mutt half cadi half caprice :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 77 buick (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## 77 buick (Mar 17, 2011)

its kinda the same but its a buick not many 2 dr lesabers out there


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77 buick_@Mar 18 2011, 02:58 PM~20123260
> *its kinda the same but its a buick not many 2 dr lesabers out there*


for good reason!


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Mar 18 2011, 05:59 PM~20124319
> *for good reason!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 09:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: feelin that color luv purple's


----------



## p_low (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Mar 9 2011, 02:48 PM~20052137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: keep up the hard work.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 19 2011, 05:16 PM~20128283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice intherior


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE $200


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 19 2011, 10:16 AM~20128283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it looks like somebody wasnt wearing underwear? :0 bad ass color combo! any more pictures of this ride?


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 19 2011, 10:16 AM~20128283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :run: :naughty: :fool2: 




































*AND THE MODEL LOOKS GOOD TOO.* :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TO HOT FOR PANTIES IN TEXAS!!

GOT MOR LEMME SWITCH COMPUTERS AND IL POST EM


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 21 2011, 01:35 PM~20143406
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TO HOT FOR PANTIES IN TEXAS!!
> 
> GOT MOR LEMME SWITCH COMPUTERS AND IL POST EM
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## stuuunt206 (Mar 22, 2011)

I Need A Passenger Side Quarter Glass For A Glasshouse.. 77' 78' 79' Caprice Or Impala 2DR!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:0 thats a bad ass box!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 12:16 PM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 22 2011, 02:09 PM~20151963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you haven't changed out the brake and gas peddles yet........... :uh:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 22 2011, 09:00 PM~20156586
> *i see you haven't changed out the brake and gas peddles yet........... :uh:
> *


CADI PEDALS ARE UGLY TO ME......... AT LEAST I STILL HAVE PIECES OF A LAC. WHERES YOURS? COULDNT CATCH IT HUH??




FOR GET THAT LAC BUILD THE CAPRICE YOU GOT OFF ME


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 22 2011, 05:49 PM~20154991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics looks clean


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

New pics of mine in the rare Seattle sunshine. The image uploader is not working for me right now will post them later.


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*THINKING OF SELLING HER SOON. GOT HER AT THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP RITE NOW GETTING A NEW HEADLINER,DASH TOP, & CARPET.*


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*HOPPED WITH A BROKEN TRAILING ARM & THE ASS UP A LIL. HIT 41in.* :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice homie I'm almost done with mines I been on a2year project


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 23 2011, 08:43 PM~20165105
> *Looks nice homie I'm almost done with mines I been on a2year project
> *


Much appreciation homie, postin pics now before i start phase two, should be done by may. Adding molded chrome undies, painted firewall, painted belly, engine dress up, and 42inch moon.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 23 2011, 03:17 PM~20161531
> *CADI PEDALS ARE UGLY TO ME......... AT LEAST I STILL HAVE PIECES OF A LAC. WHERES YOURS? COULDNT CATCH IT HUH??
> FOR GET THAT LAC BUILD THE CAPRICE YOU GOT OFF ME
> *


TALKIN BOUT THE BRAKE AND GAS PEDALS FROM THE PARTS CAR.(CAPRICE) NOT LAC :uh:

BEEN WORKING ON IT, BUT MAINLY WAITING ON A PACKAGE TO COME IN THE MAIL SO I CAN REALLY MAKE MOVES. IN THE CAPRICE.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 24 2011, 01:20 PM~20169533
> *Much appreciation homie, postin pics now before i start phase two, should be done by may. Adding molded chrome undies, painted firewall, painted belly, engine dress up, and 42inch moon.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MAKING MOVES................ :0 :0 :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

''POWER MOVES"


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Got My Shit Back From Paint Yesterday.....



















Just Waiting For The Tires To Slap The 13's On


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

IF IT AINT LOW YOU AINT DOIN IT RIGHT!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 26 2011, 11:40 AM~20185258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+Mar 26 2011, 09:40 AM~20185258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+Mar 26 2011, 08:40 AM~20185258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: yo pics just just keep getting better and better :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

TOOK SOME BETTER PICS


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Mar 27 2011, 05:33 PM~20194919
> *:wow:  :wow:  yo pics just just keep getting better and better  :biggrin:
> *


THE BEST HAVE YET TO COME


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 05:56 PM~20195107
> *THE BEST HAVE YET TO COME
> *


cant wait bring it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20195107
> *THE BEST HAVE YET TO COME
> *


POST THEM UP THEN  OR TEXT THEM TO ME............ :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Mar 27 2011, 05:52 PM~20195061
> *TOOK SOME BETTER PICS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 27 2011, 06:30 PM~20195473
> *POST THEM UP THEN   OR TEXT THEM TO ME............  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 04:56 PM~20195107
> *THE BEST HAVE YET TO COME
> *


 :0 the only way these can get any better is if she gets naked!!! :fool2:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Mar 27 2011, 10:03 PM~20196475
> *:0 the only way these can get any better is if she gets naked!!! :fool2:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM SURE THAT HE HAS THEM :fool2:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20197883
> *IM SURE THAT HE HAS THEM :fool2:
> *


what makes you so sure buddy :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool Pics of the chevy's !


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thats a Very Nice Picture :biggrin: *


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

and everyones always talkin down on Texas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 28 2011, 12:56 PM~20200809
> *what makes you so sure buddy :biggrin:
> *


CUZ I KNOW YOU AND YOU ALWAYS COME THROUGH..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 28 2011, 05:43 PM~20202926
> *and everyones always talkin down on Texas
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 8 2011, 10:51 PM~20047741
> *i need a rear driver side arm rest
> grey color
> 
> ...


I STILL NEED THIS

PM IF YOU CAN HELP


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

RF RIDER POST PICS OF THE RIMS ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## 1Sick86 (Feb 25, 2011)

my old whip at the NJ low low show.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 29 2011, 05:00 PM~20212745
> *RF RIDER POST PICS OF THE RIMS ON IT  :biggrin:
> *


  STILL WAITING ON SOME NEW TIRES....
  FUCKING HOMIE IS LAGGING :angry:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm lookin' for a RH (passenger) side quarter window trim set, 3 pieces (sides and top) and a RH side Landau spear tip from '86 or '87:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Mar 31 2011, 12:20 PM~20228139
> *I'm lookin' for a RH (passenger) side quarter window trim set, 3 pieces (sides and top) and a RH side Landau spear tip from '86 or '87:
> 
> 
> ...


where would i find that kind of trim i need some to for a 86 caprice.


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1Sick86_@Mar 29 2011, 09:06 PM~20214438
> *my old whip at the NJ low low show.
> 
> 
> ...


used to be mine before the patterned out paint.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a few sets of 1 piece trim for the doors of your cadillac mouldings


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a 77 impala 2 door with the bowl back window....does anyone know if a rolling chassis from a 1985 2 door caprice will fit ??????? thanks


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Apr 4 2011, 12:23 AM~20253115
> *i have a 77 impala 2 door with the bowl back window....does anyone know if a rolling chassis from a 1985 2 door caprice will fit ???????  thanks
> *


 :wow: I see you....


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

It should work the frames are the same. In regards to the question mentioned above.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 3 2011, 08:42 PM~20251411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean!!!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Apr 4 2011, 10:46 AM~20255102
> *It should work the frames are the same. In regards to the question mentioned above.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

$10 EACH</span>


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Apr 4 2011, 02:53 PM~20257686
> *$10 EACH</span>*


These are good to go, thanks again Rooster.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

:cool: Finally Put My Rims On!!!!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I might be parting with it.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

what has 2b done to make 13"s fit on a 84 PLZ let me know ASAP..
thanks


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 5 2011, 07:56 PM~20269800
> *what has 2b done to make 13"s fit on a 84 PLZ let me know ASAP..
> thanks
> *


either spindle swap or grind caliper w/ spacers


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks :cheesy: 
how much grinding will i need 2do?


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

finally got the juice working on the wifes caprice. Prob start sanding it down and prepping for paint next week.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Apr 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20271147
> *finally got the juice working on the wifes caprice. Prob start sanding it down and prepping for paint next week.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: why would you sand that? It looks fuckin clean :wow:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 5 2011, 10:22 PM~20271136
> *thanks :cheesy:
> how much grinding will i need 2do?
> *


Dont Know.... I useally just keep grinding and putting the wheel on till it clears


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RF_RiDER_@Apr 6 2011, 11:20 AM~20272738
> *:wow: why would you sand that? It looks fuckin clean :wow:
> *


i was amazed at how clean it looked in that picture also. That paint was on the car when i bought it but, it's screwed !!!!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FINALLY GOT THE LOWER HINDGES.......


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 5 2011, 08:56 PM~20269800
> *what has 2b done to make 13"s fit on a 84 PLZ let me know ASAP..
> thanks
> *


You should be able to bolt them right on if you have 13x7's. They bolted right up with no grinding on my 84. If you have the 5x5 bolt pattern they will need to be grinded but if you have 5x4.75 bolt pattern no modifications needed at all. I hope this helps out bro. :420: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 6 2011, 12:46 PM~20273797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUT THE FUCKERS ON AND STOP TAKEN PIX OF THEM. THE CAR HAS TO BE HERE THIS WEEKEND........


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 5 2011, 07:40 PM~20268875
> *I might be parting with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me some info


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 5 2011, 08:56 PM~20269800
> *what has 2b done to make 13"s fit on a 84 PLZ let me know ASAP..
> thanks
> *


these work perfect ,no grinding, got em off ebay .


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 5 2011, 10:40 PM~20268875
> *I might be parting with it.
> 
> 
> ...


How much Homie


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 6 2011, 05:37 PM~20276367
> *these work perfect ,no grinding, got em off ebay .
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big nono ! 13's will fit right on there no grinding at all


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 6 2011, 04:37 PM~20276367
> *these work perfect ,no grinding, got em off ebay .
> 
> 
> ...


he got lucky we put the 1/4 in spacers and no rub at all didnt have to grind :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 28 2011, 06:16 PM~20202688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X1000


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Apr 7 2011, 10:19 AM~20282474
> *X1000
> *


THANKS :biggrin: 

SEAT BELTS JUST SHOWED UP


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 6 2011, 05:37 PM~20276367
> *these work perfect ,no grinding, got em off ebay .
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE NOT GOOD FOR CARS WITH HYDRAULICS!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Apr 4 2011, 12:23 AM~20253115
> *i have a 77 impala 2 door with the bowl back window....does anyone know if a rolling chassis from a 1985 2 door caprice will fit ???????  thanks
> *


Let's see a pic if ur fishtank!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 7 2011, 04:34 PM~20285118
> *THESE ARE NOT GOOD FOR CARS WITH HYDRAULICS!!
> *


hmmmm, ive had them on several lifted rides but again i dont hop it, u might be right with hoppers.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

T
T
T
put 13's on my 84 2day :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 7 2011, 06:54 PM~20286649
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

WORKING ON MY 86. LOVE MY HOOD EMBLEM.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

i need a front bumper filler any one now where to get one for decent price


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 7 2011, 05:01 PM~20284476
> *THANKS  :biggrin:
> 
> SEAT BELTS JUST SHOWED UP
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 9 2011, 07:58 PM~20300154
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i put the same one on mine looks better than the stock one


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by morpheus+Apr 5 2011, 10:23 PM~20271147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




any pics of it in the sun?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edgarcarrillo253_@Apr 9 2011, 09:05 PM~20300608
> *i need a front bumper filler any one now where to get one for decent price
> *


bought mine from chev dealership oem. aftermarket aint worth a shit and almost the same price


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Just seen one at the junk yard. Clean.


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

WOULD SOME G BODY FRONT AND BACK SEATS FIT IN A CAPRICE???


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 11 2011, 06:14 PM~20313827
> *
> WOULD SOME G BODY FRONT AND BACK SEATS FIT IN A CAPRICE???
> *



Good ???? I want to know to ??? WOULD SOME G BODY FRONT AND BACK SEATS FIT IN A CAPRICE??


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

ANYBODY HAVE A PROBLEM SWITCHIN TO THE EURO TAIL PIECE ON A 80 ? TRUNK AINT CLOSIN RIGHT IT GOT A GAP IN IT


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 7 2011, 07:51 AM~20281441
> *thats a big nono ! 13's will fit right on there no grinding at all
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 11 2011, 08:04 AM~20309853
> *i put the same one on mine looks better than the stock one
> *


Any pics?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Apr 9 2011, 08:58 PM~20300154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Apr 11 2011, 01:15 PM~20310714
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> x2
> any pics of it in the sun?
> *


I will take a few and post them


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 11 2011, 06:14 PM~20313827
> *WOULD SOME G BODY FRONT AND BACK SEATS FIT IN A CAPRICE???
> *


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Apr 11 2011, 06:35 PM~20314013
> *Good ???? I want to know to ??? WOULD SOME G BODY FRONT AND BACK SEATS FIT IN A CAPRICE??
> *


THATS A BIG NEGATIVE, WITHOUT FABRICATIONS. the g body a narrower


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 12 2011, 12:36 PM~20320357
> *THATS A BIG NEGATIVE, WITHOUT FABRICATIONS. the g body a narrower
> *


4REAL DAMN IT :angry: 

THANKS HOMIE FO LETTIN ME KNO


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 12 2011, 10:29 PM~20325700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 12 2011, 10:29 PM~20325700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

NEED PASSENGER DOOR ROCKER AND DRIVER SIDE ROOF GUTTER TRIM .. IF ANYBODY GOT A DECENT ONE LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 12 2011, 12:20 PM~20320222
> *
> *


They will fit. I put some in the homies glasshouse out of a SS monte.


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 12 2011, 09:29 PM~20325700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Bro!


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX+Apr 12 2011, 12:36 PM~20320357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO OTHER PEOPLE THINK THEY WOULD FIT?????

I HAVE 86 CAPRICE 2 DOOR SO WOULD G-BODY SEATS FIT MY RIDE


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Apr 12 2011, 04:52 AM~20314722
> *ANYBODY HAVE A PROBLEM SWITCHIN TO THE EURO TAIL PIECE ON A 80 ? TRUNK AINT CLOSIN RIGHT IT GOT A GAP IN IT
> *


my euro tail had 2 extra bolts ,twards to middle near license plate....either drill the holes in the car or remove bolts from tail


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 13 2011, 01:29 AM~20325700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked this landau. This muthafucka aint no joke!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Apr 13 2011, 09:58 AM~20328372
> *They will fit. I put some in the homies glasshouse out of a SS monte.
> *


Can u post picks homie ??


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 13 2011, 12:39 PM~20329548
> *my euro tail had 2 extra bolts ,twards to middle near license plate....either drill the holes in the car or remove bolts from tail
> *


THANKS FOR INFO HOMIE, THE TOP PIECE OF THE ONE THAT WAS ON IT WAS BOWED OUT A LIL BUT THE HOMIES SLAPPED ANOTHER ONE ON AND IT LINED UP PERFECT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 12 2011, 10:29 PM~20325700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's rite built rite!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Apr 13 2011, 07:42 PM~20333190
> *That's rite built rite!
> *



yes it was


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale+Apr 13 2011, 11:26 AM~20329075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JB45_@Apr 13 2011, 09:38 AM~20328211
> *NEED PASSENGER DOOR ROCKER AND DRIVER SIDE ROOF GUTTER TRIM ..  IF ANYBODY GOT A DECENT ONE LET ME KNOW THANKS
> *



hey bro i have what u need


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 13 2011, 05:29 AM~20325700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*COCA PEARL, PICK YOUR BOTTOM LIP UP OFF THE FLOOR*  
































MAYBE I SHOULD START A BUILD TOPIC


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 7 2011, 04:34 PM~20285118
> *THESE ARE NOT GOOD FOR CARS WITH HYDRAULICS!!
> *


x2, a super big nono! especially for bigger/heavier body rides


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 14 2011, 10:30 AM~20337714
> *COCA PEARL, PICK YOUR BOTTOM LIP UP OFF THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Apr 4 2011, 12:23 AM~20253115
> *i have a 77 impala 2 door with the bowl back window....does anyone know if a rolling chassis from a 1985 2 door caprice will fit ???????  thanks
> *


its called a green house succa!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FEDEX JUST DROPPED OFF ANOTHER PACKAGE FOR ME :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























COCA PEARL WHERE YOU AT :fuq:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 14 2011, 12:30 PM~20337714
> *COCA PEARL, PICK YOUR BOTTOM LIP UP OFF THE FLOOR
> 
> 
> ...


IN DUE TIME HOMIE. LOOKS GOOD............  BUT YOU KNOW WHICH ROOF. I'M LOOKING FOR AND I HAVEN'T SEEN ANYONE USE IT YET...........  :0 SURPRISE YOU DIDN'T GET IT.......... :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 15 2011, 12:19 PM~20345529
> *FEDEX JUST DROPPED OFF ANOTHER PACKAGE FOR ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TOUCH....... NOW YOU NEED SOME PURPLE PANTIES HANGING FROM THE REAR VIEW MIRROR........... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Did you just now put that roof in or you showing him how it was done? im new to this topic.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

I dont want to look thru a100 pages so can someone tell me who on here has the caprice filler parts . i got an 84 wit 86 front and rear clip, missing rear fillers thanks


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71chevy+Apr 16 2011, 12:31 AM~20350781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dealer is the best aftermarket :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Apr 16 2011, 08:57 AM~20351640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Apr 16 2011, 07:57 AM~20351640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleaner ones out there :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Apr 16 2011, 07:57 AM~20351640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Eric. Nicest box out there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 16 2011, 11:21 AM~20352428
> *Looking good Eric. Nicest box out there!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 16 2011, 07:59 PM~20354919
> *:nono:
> *


Thats my opinion, everyone is entitled to their own. Don't get me wrong there are some nice ass boxes out there but "Tru Devotion" is my favorite.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 27 2011, 01:08 PM~20193261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 16 2011, 12:01 PM~20352147
> *Just got it installed
> *


POST PIX........... :uh:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20121548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Apr 16 2011, 08:19 PM~20355062
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

this is the baddest one out. HANDS DOWN. built clean top to bottom and didnt miss a beat. beautiful car homie.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

for all the time it took i woulda asked the homie ed hardy to keep the zircons off the wheels and stick to makin t-shirts :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> :0 :cheesy: Thass dope! Need roof pics tho!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 16 2011, 10:12 AM~20352179
> *one of the cleaner ones out there :wow:
> *


THX


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 12 2011, 10:29 PM~20325700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This one is really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 17 2011, 06:27 AM~20357210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't get enough of this box :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 28 2011, 03:16 PM~20202688
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 17 2011, 06:27 AM~20357210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Apr 16 2011, 11:21 AM~20352428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx Mario


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by morpheus_@Apr 6 2011, 02:23 AM~20271147
> *finally got the juice working on the wifes caprice. Prob start sanding it down and prepping for paint next week.
> 
> 
> ...


  post more pics plz


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

>





> > :0 :cheesy: Thass dope! Need roof pics tho!!
> 
> 
> 
> THESE BOTH ARE BADD ASS


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

trunk first time



















2nd time


















3rd time trunk






























4th time trunk











































my roof




























blown






























thanks for all the positive comments...

i'm busting it out again with some changes in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 17 2011, 11:35 AM~20358449
> *THESE BOTH ARE BADD ASS
> *


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Apr 17 2011, 02:39 PM~20359169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Landau..


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

My Landau on The X-Lace 13x7 all chrome OG WIRES.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

TTT For the 2dr box chevy's


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

??????????

I found some 1984 caprice seats but my 1986 front driver seat is a power seat and the ones i found arent so would i be able to change the tracks over?? 

and is everything interchangable between both?

would this even work?????


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20399391
> *??????????
> 
> I found some 1984 caprice seats but my 1986 front driver seat is a power seat and the ones i found arent so would i be able to change the tracks over??
> ...


Yes, no problems


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20399391
> *??????????
> 
> I found some 1984 caprice seats but my 1986 front driver seat is a power seat and the ones i found arent so would i be able to change the tracks over?? and is everything interchangable between both?
> ...


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

How far back would I have to go if I want to role without the split armrest in my 86 landau. What year caprices can I use the seat with the single arm rest on the front seat?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO+Apr 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20399391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'ld use cadillac or roadmaster seats they offer a single arm rest..
93-96 that should be the easy years to find nowadays..


i think an interior shop and make them fold foward with the parts from you 2 door seats if you pop them form a 4 door


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

My T-Type with my Landau..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

man its hard to find a steering column for these caprices


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2011, 03:53 PM~20403902
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking to buy a 87 box caprice anybody out there selling one thats clean stock!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591579


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

ANYBODY GOT ANYMORE PICS OF THIS? NICE!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 24 2011, 12:47 PM~20409163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by N4life_@Aug 20 2004, 10:43 PM~2154963
> * :ugh: My 2DR Caprice. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@Apr 24 2011, 04:49 PM~20410318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@Apr 23 2011, 03:57 PM~20403915
> *man its hard to find a steering column for these caprices
> *


You can use a column out of any full size gm like delta88,Regency 98, Pontiac Bonneville or a Parisenne if I spelled that right any fullsize from 82-90 will work it can also be a station wagon I have one I can sell you for $250.00 plus shipping holla at ya boi.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Apr 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20399391
> *??????????
> 
> I found some 1984 caprice seats but my 1986 front driver seat is a power seat and the ones i found arent so would i be able to change the tracks over??
> ...


You can unbolt the seat track of the power one and bolt it to the other one that's what I did with mine.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2011, 03:53 PM~20403902
> *MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Car Except for the Circus Clown Wagon Wheels we believe in wires around here and not bigger than a 14" .Slap some color matching 13x7 crosslace on there and it's a wrap.


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Apr 25 2011, 02:03 PM~20416393
> *You can unbolt the seat track of the power one and bolt it to the other one that's what I did with mine.
> *



Koo homie thats exactly what i wanted to hear.


thanks homie for letting me kno :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*BUMP*


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 2DR BOX CHEVY'S!!!!!!!


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@Apr 24 2011, 04:49 PM~20410318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this suckas clean


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 27 2011, 01:40 PM~20432012
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE.............


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@Apr 24 2011, 04:49 PM~20410318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 27 2011, 09:14 PM~20436267
> *:uh:
> 
> IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE.............
> *


GOTTA KEEP LOOKIN AT PICS TO KEEP THE BALL BOUNCING. 9 TO 6 DAY JOB AND 6:15 TO MIDNIGHT NIGHT JOB. WIFEY STARTIN TO GET UPSET, BUT WANNA HAVE THE CAR DONE BY MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

What was the last year these were made?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

set both sides back on the ground

oh yeah, the front's down!!!


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 27 2011, 11:00 PM~20437230
> *What was the last year these were made?
> *


1987 was the last year of production for the Caprice Classic Coupe & 1990 was the last year of the box Chevy's in 4 door. :420: :420: :420: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 AM~20438614
> *set both sides back on the ground
> 
> oh yeah,  the front's  down!!!
> ...


This box & Eric box hands down r the best boxs in the game just my opion?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 27 2011, 11:39 PM~20436517
> *GOTTA KEEP LOOKIN AT PICS TO KEEP THE BALL BOUNCING. 9 TO 6 DAY JOB AND 6:15 TO MIDNIGHT NIGHT JOB. WIFEY STARTIN TO GET UPSET, BUT WANNA HAVE THE CAR DONE BY MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC
> *


  MY WIFEY GOING TO BE MADE WHEN SHE FOUND OUT WHAT I GOT........ :buttkick: hno: :banghead: :inout: :fuq: :chuck: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Apr 28 2011, 10:37 AM~20439768
> *This box & Eric box hands down r the best boxs in the game just my opion?
> *


Thx homie


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Apr 28 2011, 07:49 PM~20443616
> *Thx homie
> *


Just keeping it 100 homie.


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 28 2011, 06:01 PM~20442713
> * MY WIFEY GOING TO BE MADE WHEN SHE FOUND OUT WHAT I GOT........ :buttkick:  hno:  :banghead:  :inout:  :fuq:  :chuck:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


HERPES OR GONORRHEA? :inout: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 29 2011, 10:35 AM~20447962
> *HERPES OR GONORRHEA? :inout:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 29 2011, 01:35 PM~20447962
> *HERPES OR GONORRHEA? :inout:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :uh:  IS THAT WAY YOU WAS AT THE CLINIC @ LUNCH GETTING CHECKED OUT........... :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

MY HOMIES BOX


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 AM~20438614
> *set both sides back on the ground
> 
> oh yeah,  the front's  down!!!
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2011, 11:58 PM~20452585
> *:uh:   IS THAT WAY YOU WAS AT THE CLINIC @ LUNCH GETTING CHECKED OUT........... :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


THAT WAS THE ABORTION CLINIC FOO :boink: THEN :sprint: THEN :ninja:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2011, 12:12 AM~20452631
> *MY HOMIES BOX
> 
> 
> ...


That babies already showin much potential


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

get your vote in!!

badest caprice!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 30 2011, 01:19 PM~20454191
> *THAT WAS THE ABORTION CLINIC FOO  :boink: THEN  :sprint:  THEN :ninja:
> *


IS THAT WHY YOU WAS ON MORIE? I AM NOT THE FATHER............ :rant: :x: :boink:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 30 2011, 12:12 AM~20452631
> *MY HOMIES BOX
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, nice and clean


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 30 2011, 12:10 PM~20454416
> *That babies already showin much potential
> *


thanks bro been doing alot to it keepn it simple :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Apr 27 2011, 10:20 PM~20436318
> *It's ok
> *


IT WON A TROPHY THAT DAY...... :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20462990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 1 2011, 09:44 AM~20458979
> *thanks bro been doing alot to it keepn it simple :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20462990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20462990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks way better this time around. Congrats!!


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

ELUSIVE C.C THE MARINE


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Apr 28 2011, 09:37 AM~20439768
> *This box & Eric box hands down r the best boxs in the game just my opion?
> *


dont forget the one from uso cc in portland. comin out with new patterns


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 24 2011, 06:33 PM~20410913
> *Nice!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@Apr 24 2011, 04:49 PM~20410318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 AM~20438614
> *set both sides back on the ground
> 
> oh yeah,  the front's  down!!!
> ...


GOD DAMN!!!!!!! POST MORE PICS OF THIS RIDE


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

THE LAST OF THE GLASS ON CRENSHAW, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 3 2011, 02:22 PM~20476658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@May 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20462990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *i likes* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@Apr 24 2011, 04:49 PM~20410318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *MMEEEAAAANNNNN!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 3 2011, 01:22 PM~20476658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 3 2011, 01:36 PM~20476356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This box is perty sick one of the ones I like the most


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 3 2011, 02:22 PM~20476658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard its for sale how much you want for it :happysad:


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## biggie209 (Apr 7, 2006)

my homie's 84


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hitman*USMC_@May 2 2011, 10:55 PM~20472733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggie209_@May 4 2011, 01:14 PM~20484019
> *my homie's 84
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for posting my ride


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 3 2011, 02:22 PM~20476658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that shit is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 4 2011, 04:05 PM~20485377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 08:58 AM~20513625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weres this car today?
my next box has to be a rag


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 9 2011, 09:07 AM~20513691
> *weres this car today?
> my next box has to be a rag
> *


Still in Vegas. And u wit u on that one.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 9 2011, 09:07 AM~20513691
> *weres this car today?
> my next box has to be a rag
> *


*yup its still here in vegas...took that pic on saturday* :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 09:36 AM~20513905
> *yup its still here in vegas...took that pic on saturday      :biggrin:
> *


ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON A REPUTABLE PERSON OR SHOP THAT CAN CONVERT ONE???


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*TTT FROM 4*


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 9 2011, 03:39 PM~20516071
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON A REPUTABLE PERSON OR SHOP THAT CAN CONVERT ONE???
> *


*TJ FROM VEGAS IS THE ONLY ONE DOING THEM RITE NOW. HE JUST TAKES A LONG TIME TO DO ONE. THATS WHAT I'VE HEARD. OR ELSE I WOULD HAVE GONE TO HIM ALREADY. HES HAD CHEVILACS MONTE FOR OVER A YEAR. *


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 9 2011, 03:39 PM~20516071
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON A REPUTABLE PERSON OR SHOP THAT CAN CONVERT ONE???
> *


TJ, the owner of that rag. He built that car. Im sure he can convert yours if you ship it. Ill take care of it til its ready :cheesy:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 07:58 AM~20513625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car's so clean, but at first I wasn't down with this car being a "Landau"...but really it's as "Landau" as it gets:

_A landau is a coachbuilding term for a
type of four-wheeled, convertible carriage._









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

this one belongs to a friend representing the RGV TEXAS


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga+May 10 2011, 04:09 PM~20524348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS JUST A HULL, IT WOULD MAKE A GREAT LAWN ORNAMENT


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

more pics of my 84'


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 11 2011, 09:16 PM~20533297
> *more pics of my 84'
> 
> 
> ...



SOLID THAT'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 11 2011, 07:16 PM~20533297
> *more pics of my 84'
> 
> 
> ...


nice thats how imma do mine simple and clean


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 11 2011, 09:10 AM~20529247
> *CONTACT INFO?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS JUST A HULL, IT WOULD MAKE A GREAT LAWN ORNAMENT
> *


His screen name on here is ROYALTYRAGG. I'll make room in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Just picked up new project. decided to do a caprice after seeing all the caprilacs on here


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@May 10 2011, 04:09 PM~20524348
> *TJ FROM VEGAS IS THE ONLY ONE DOING THEM RITE NOW.
> *




*never the only one,.... :twak: :roflmao: :nono: *


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+May 11 2011, 08:49 PM~20534144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pms sent to both, weighing out the options. im not a fan of the year wait, anything over a few months is a motivation killer. but its defiantly getting done!!*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 11 2011, 07:16 PM~20533297
> *more pics of my 84'
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro, what kind of seats are those?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 11:26 AM~20537131
> *pms sent to both, weighing out the options. im not a fan of the year wait, anything over a few months is a motivation killer. but its defiantly getting done!!
> *


WHEN ITS DONE I'LL BRING MINE AND PICK UP YOURS........... :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 09:26 AM~20537131
> *pms sent to both, weighing out the options. im not a fan of the year wait, anything over a few months is a motivation killer. but its defiantly getting done!!
> *


Sell me your moonroof since you wont need it no more :biggrin:


----------



## biggie209 (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 12 2011, 09:35 AM~20537198
> *Nice bro, what kind of seats are those?
> *


Theyre the stock ones I just took out the center part


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 12 2011, 02:16 AM~20533297
> *more pics of my 84'
> 
> 
> ...


cant be sure
did you put some kind of fabric/velvet on the interior trim parts?


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@May 10 2011, 01:52 AM~20517430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
dude got two of them caprices


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

dd anyone ever had a landu ad gaveup the landau chrome trims?
kept it with out like a ragular coupe?


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

still mine :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 12 2011, 05:22 PM~20540310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WANNA HEAR SOMETHIN FUNNY? ALL MY CAPRICES WERE LANDAUs, I JUST DIDNT CARE FOR THEM AT THE TIME BECAUSE THE ROOF WERE ALWAYS RUSTED UNDERNEATH.


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

these are for sale :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@May 13 2011, 11:05 AM~20545814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



from 1 - 10 what are they


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 13 2011, 05:37 PM~20545674
> *NO DEAL, BUDDY. YOU CAN BRING MY BOXX BACK AND PICK UP THIS LS THOUGH :biggrin:
> THE RAG IS GOIN TO BE A DIFFERENT CAR, I KEEP COUPES AROUND JUST FOR OCCASIONS LIKE THIS
> 
> ...


so you removed them off? i meen all the chrome bits too?
myn dont have the vinyl on it just the trims


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

some mo' pictures:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@May 3 2011, 01:14 PM~20476192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice to meet you the other weekend!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@May 14 2011, 03:07 AM~20550535
> *so you removed them off? i meen all the chrome bits too?
> myn dont have the vinyl on it just the trims
> *


EVERY THING GONE








im just not a fan of tops :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*COCA PEARL, I HATE TO DO THIS TO YA!! YOUR WOUNDS WILL HEAL THOUGH*




















































































































.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 14 2011, 11:12 AM~20551065
> *EVERY THING GONE
> 
> 
> ...


loving this car........nice and clean


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

APPRECIATE IT HOMIE, the cars down at this minute but it comin back harder than ever! should be reassembled by the end of the month


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 14 2011, 03:28 PM~20552043
> *APPRECIATE IT HOMIE, the cars down at this minute but it comin back harder than ever! should be reassembled by the end of the month
> *


good deal....im working on picking up another 2dr box real soon.....


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

question: is the frame the same for the box and bubble chevys? the car im going to get needs a frame n i would like to just find a 90's bubble to swap the whole frame motor all of it ou so i can have the lt1. any info would be great


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 14 2011, 05:44 PM~20553423
> *question: is the frame the same for the box and bubble chevys? the car im going to get needs a frame n i would like to just find a 90's bubble to swap the whole frame motor all of it ou so i can have the lt1. any info would be great
> *


Yes i just put a 91 bubble frame under my 1980 box coupe.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@May 15 2011, 03:11 AM~20555325
> *Yes i just put a 91 bubble frame under my 1980 box coupe.
> *


good deal......


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 14 2011, 06:44 PM~20553423
> *question: is the frame the same for the box and bubble chevys? the car im going to get needs a frame n i would like to just find a 90's bubble to swap the whole frame motor all of it ou so i can have the lt1. any info would be great
> *


JUST USE THE SPINDELS ROTOR AND CALIPERS FROM THE BOX TO RUN 13s, UNLESS THE BOX WAS A POLICE CAR OR TAXI


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 16 2011, 09:03 AM~20562616
> *JUST USE THE SPINDELS ROTOR AND CALIPERS FROM THE BOX TO RUN 13s, UNLESS THE BOX WAS A POLICE CAR OR TAXI
> *


Exactly what i did


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Heres some pictures of The Ruby


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 16 2011, 01:03 PM~20562616
> *JUST USE THE SPINDELS ROTOR AND CALIPERS FROM THE BOX TO RUN 13s, UNLESS THE BOX WAS A POLICE CAR OR TAXI
> *


Thats not the problem. I found me an 86 2 dr but the frame is rotted out n its got a v6 n i was wonderong if a frame from a 95 would work because i can get bubble cop cars for cheap lol


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 12 2011, 09:26 AM~20537131
> *pms sent to both, weighing out the options. im not a fan of the year wait, anything over a few months is a motivation killer. but its defiantly getting done!!
> *


IT DONT NORMALLY TAKE THAT LONG FOR TJ.....HE HAS BEEN GOING THREW SOME PERSONAL SHIT AND THAT HAS DELAYED THINGS QUITE A BIT BUT THE ACTUAL WORK DONE TO THE CAR DOES NOT TAKE HIM LONG AT ALL....I HAVE EVEN SEEN HIM BUT A CAR OUT IN LIKE TWO WEEKS WHEN HE GOES HARD!!!!
YOU KNOW HOW IT IS WHEN YOUR MIND IS SOMEWHERE ELSE THOUGH ITS HARD TO GET ANYTHING DONE!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 16 2011, 05:54 PM~20565733
> *Heres some pictures of The Ruby
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast+May 16 2011, 10:03 PM~20568187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  EMPIRE SHOT ME A PRICE, JUST WAITIN FOR TJS THEN ILL START SEARCHING FOR FEEDBACK. ILL BE WILLING TO TAKE THE ROYALTY OFF HIS HANDS,


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 16 2011, 05:54 PM~20565733
> *Heres some pictures of The Ruby
> 
> 
> ...


Thats wSup! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 17 2011, 11:25 AM~20570882
> *
> EMPIRE SHOT ME A PRICE, JUST WAITIN FOR TJS THEN ILL START SEARCHING FOR FEEDBACK. ILL BE WILLING TO TAKE THE ROYALTY OFF HIS HANDS,
> *


I TALKED TO HIM THIS MORNING AND TOLD HIM TO CHECK HIS PM'S.....I DONT HE WOULD LET THE RED ONE GO AND IF HE DID THE TICKET WOULD BE STEEP...THAT IS LIKE HIS FIRST BORN CHILD....


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@May 13 2011, 02:21 AM~20543943
> *:0
> dude got two of them caprices
> *


there is another in the garage that got cut up 1984,1985,1986 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 14 2011, 10:20 AM~20551089
> *COCA PEARL, I HATE TO DO THIS TO YA!! YOUR WOUNDS WILL HEAL THOUGH
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

NAW NO HURT FEELINGS. I HAVE SOMETHING MUCH MORE BETTER THEN AN LS TO WORK ON..............  WHICH I'M GLAD THAT SOMETHING IS BEING DONE WITH THAT LS.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 14 2011, 10:12 AM~20551065
> *EVERY THING GONE
> 
> 
> ...


AND WHAT HAPPEN TO THE TRIM PIECE ON THE BACK BOTTOM.......... :uh: I PICKED IT UP FOR YOU ONE TIME IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET WHEN YOU WAS GAS HOPPIN...... :biggrin: 

BUT THEN AGAIN THAT WAS THE PASSENGER FENDER MOLDINGS........ :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 17 2011, 09:42 PM~20575227
> *AND WHAT HAPPEN TO THE TRIM PIECE ON THE BACK BOTTOM.......... :uh:  I PICKED IT UP FOR YOU ONE TIME IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET WHEN YOU WAS GAS HOPPIN...... :biggrin:
> 
> BUT THEN AGAIN THAT WAS THE PASSENGER FENDER MOLDINGS........ :0
> *


EVENTUALLY I KNEW SOMEONE WAS GOIN TO ASK ABOUT THAT PIECE :uh: the day of the photoshoot the fuckin photographer was rushin like a bitch! somethin on the lines of "we need to shoot b4 the sun sets" needless to say pullin in the parkin lot with the ass layed out it bottomed out goin and drug the tail, breaking the clips.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 17 2011, 09:42 PM~20575227
> *AND WHAT HAPPEN TO THE TRIM PIECE ON THE BACK BOTTOM.......... :uh:  I PICKED IT UP FOR YOU ONE TIME IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET WHEN YOU WAS GAS HOPPIN...... :biggrin:
> 
> BUT THEN AGAIN THAT WAS THE PASSENGER FENDER MOLDINGS........ :0
> *


so fooook u


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 11 2011, 07:16 PM~20533297
> *more pics of my 84'
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post more pics of your interior???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 18 2011, 09:56 AM~20577267
> *EVENTUALLY I KNEW SOMEONE WAS GOIN TO ASK ABOUT THAT PIECE :uh: the day of the photoshoot the fuckin photographer was rushin like a bitch! somethin on the lines of "we need to shoot b4 the sun sets" needless to say pullin in the parkin lot with the ass layed out it bottomed out goin and drug the tail, breaking the clips.
> *


 I WOULD HAVE TOLD HIM TO FOCK OFF WHILE I GET MY SHIT 2GETHER. NOT GOING A SHOOT WITH ME CAR LOOKING LIKE THIS............. :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :fuq: BUT THEN AGAIN I HAVE TO BUILD A CAR THAT CAN BE IN A PHOTO SHOOT........ :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 18 2011, 10:03 AM~20577296
> *so fooook u
> *


 :wow:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2011, 04:23 PM~20587914
> *I WOULD HAVE TOLD HIM TO FOCK OFF WHILE I GET MY SHIT 2GETHER. NOT GOING A SHOOT WITH ME CAR LOOKING LIKE THIS............. :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :fuq:  BUT THEN AGAIN I HAVE TO BUILD A CAR THAT CAN BE IN A PHOTO SHOOT........ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i have turned down photo shoots..

you gota come correct..


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 04:34 PM~20587977
> *i have turned down photo shoots..
> 
> you gota  come correct..
> *


BAD THING ABOUT IT, HIS PICS WERENT WORTH A SHIT!! IVE TAKEN BETTER PICS ON MY METRO PHONE


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Got these for sale homies need to clean out the garage im in PHX AZ

I have a complete euro tail panel for the box caprices with the filler and tail lights in nice condition 100obo










dash cluster $30










Another dash cluster $30









Complete 2 door caprice rocker panel set $150










Filler panels $20 a set


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 19 2011, 10:39 PM~20589884
> *BAD THING ABOUT IT, HIS PICS WERENT WORTH A SHIT!! IVE TAKEN BETTER PICS ON MY METRO PHONE
> *


AND THAT METRO PHONE THAT YOU HAVE IS A PIECE OF SHIT BUT TAKES GOOD PIX......


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@May 13 2011, 02:20 AM~20543939
> *cant be sure
> did you put some kind of fabric/velvet on the interior trim parts?
> *


all the interrior trims are wrapped in suede


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 19 2011, 12:38 PM~20586357
> *Can you post more pics of your interior???
> *


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@May 19 2011, 06:34 PM~20587977
> *i have turned down photo shoots..
> 
> you gota  come correct..
> *


 GUESS THAT MEANS I WONT BE GETTIN A SHOOT FOR AWHILE THE, BUT THEN I COULD GET A SHOOT FOR A RAT ROD MAG.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 21 2011, 06:52 PM~20600613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Apr 18 2011, 10:54 AM~20364906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice !!*


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Feb 16 2005, 12:28 AM~2732223
> *clean ass caprice :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm112/y...02/4a2db0b7.mp4


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 23 2011, 06:00 PM~20613452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this box looks like one that was for sale on Craigslist in Orange County earlier this year...I remember it having the same red paint and same interior and it had a dent on the back passenger side. Is it the same one? Either way its clean.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

yup, with different bumpers n its lifted sittin on daytons and getting ready to be striped and gold leafed


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 23 2011, 06:26 PM~20613706
> *yup, with different bumpers n its lifted sittin on daytons and getting ready to be striped and gold leafed
> *


That's wuts up. clean come up homie. Oh and the pic in your avitar is the shit. :boink:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

got the car pretty cheap less than what homie was asking for in the ad, too good of a deal to pass up. oh and that avi pic i got it in the off topic forum


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE+Apr 24 2011, 04:49 PM~20410318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love the vert....wonder what top they used on this one???


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

My caprice at Ventura car show this weekend


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> My caprice at Ventura car show this weekend
> _*SICK AS FUCK *_


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@May 23 2011, 09:31 PM~20615032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucken sick any pics of the set up?


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 23 2011, 08:40 PM~20615117
> *fucken sick any pics of the set up?
> *


Heres some pictures of The Ruby


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats a really clean set up!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 23 2011, 06:00 PM~20613452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up with them stripes and leafs so I can tell mine's from your's (1 of the baddest colors on a box if I do say so myself)
:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

i was thinking of putting a peanut butter phantom top on mine but still debating on putting a 5th wheel or not. i kinda like them without it.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Through a lil cruz with the car club this weekend


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 24 2011, 01:30 PM~20619365
> *Hurry up with them stripes and leafs so I can tell mine's from your's (1 of the baddest colors on a box if I do say so myself)
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


DAMN THEY DO LOOK ALIKE


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 24 2011, 01:51 PM~20619510
> *i was thinking of putting a peanut butter phantom top on mine but still debating on putting a 5th wheel or not. i kinda like them without it.
> *


i kinda like with :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 24 2011, 01:51 PM~20619510
> *i was thinking of putting a peanut butter phantom top on mine but still debating on putting a 5th wheel or not. i kinda like them without it.
> *











kinda like em with :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice boxes fellas


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@May 24 2011, 10:41 PM~20623535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

prepin the belly for paint


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@May 24 2011, 09:59 PM~20622071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice bro! :thumbsup: wish i could find a project around here but there aint chet


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@May 23 2011, 09:31 PM~20615032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@May 24 2011, 10:41 PM~20623535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*real nice !!*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 21 2011, 04:52 PM~20600613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, that shit looks good!!!


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 16 2011, 05:54 PM~20565733
> *Heres some pictures of The Ruby
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I likes that!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Apr 25 2011, 02:13 PM~20416456
> *Nice Car Except for the Circus Clown Wagon Wheels  we believe in wires around here and not bigger than a 14" .Slap some color matching 13x7 crosslace on there and it's a wrap.
> *


YESSS SIR 13s or 14s


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@May 26 2011, 10:22 PM~20638219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by N4life_@Aug 20 2004, 10:43 PM~2154963
> * :ugh: My 2DR Caprice. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



 now satin  *black* :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TexasHeat806_@May 25 2011, 01:24 PM~20626710
> *real nice bro!  :thumbsup:  wish i could find a project around here but there aint chet
> *


thanks i turn this one back into a project got rid of the booty kit, vynil top,rims and paint :biggrin: :biggrin: .I know i should of put the money into this one


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 25 2011, 01:55 PM~20626581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thinking of selling or trading my 87 landau 7500 obo


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

for all u caprice luvers i have a 81 landau cliped fron and back for sale already done 2 pumps 8 batterys for 5000 pm me for more info


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwrMAijPzmM&NR=1
:cheesy: 2nd car and 3rd in vid :biggrin: yellow box is bad


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 27 2011, 11:18 PM~20645093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, whats the inside look like?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 28 2011, 06:58 PM~20648719
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwrMAijPzmM&NR=1
> :cheesy:  2nd car and 3rd in vid :biggrin:  yellow box is bad
> *


That yellow box is bad!!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Finally Got My Batts In :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 25 2011, 02:55 PM~20626581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Allllll shit


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 24 2011, 01:51 PM~20619510
> *i was thinking of putting a peanut butter phantom top on mine but still debating on putting a 5th wheel or not. i kinda like them without it.
> *


5th wheels are a must :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 29 2011, 07:22 AM~20650681
> *5th wheels are a must :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is nice


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


> 5th wheels are a must :biggrin:


Clean!!!


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


> 5th wheels are a must :biggrin:


:yes:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats the best thing to use to polish out the chrome rocker pannels?


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

how hard is it to do the cadillac panels on one of these?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

LatinStyle86 said:


> whats the best thing to use to polish out the chrome rocker pannels?


 ULTRA FINE STEEL WOOL, MOTHERS POLISH, AND A BUFFER


one87LS said:


> how hard is it to do the cadillac panels on one of these?


ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT WELL WORTH IT IN THE END :no ****:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


Nice ....


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

RF_RiDER said:


> Finally Got My Batts In :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

LatinStyle86 said:


> whats the best thing to use to polish out the chrome rocker pannels?


neverdull, works great but takes some work...oh and paint all the black on the rockers red it will look real nice....mine are polished and black is all blue


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

good idea on painting that part i also gotta paint that piece under the rockers


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

what a beautiful day to take her out for a drive.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

LatinStyle86 said:


> what a beautiful day to take her out for a drive.


Clean!!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

thats a sick paint job


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


I know I'll be called a hater, but that steering wheel is bad for la raza.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> I know I'll be called a hater, but that steering wheel is bad for la raza.


Hater :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

4DA702 said:


> I know I'll be called a hater, but that steering wheel is bad for la raza.


  Needs a Nardi to compliment that ride


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


LIKE THE PATTERNS


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


badass paint job!!!this was painted by the leal bros from texas right?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

anyone got this peice for sale that runs acroos the back of the hood on the bottom by the windshied? I have the end peices but lost the long one in that goes in the middle.....


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

86 two door Caprice Landau. Coustom paint and pin striping.New two pump set up. Extended and molded a-arms. Gold Nardi stearing wheel, gold leafing. 350 runs good. Asking price is $7,000(or best offer) for more info or pics contact Pete at 559-647-2177 or 530-252-8720


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

BULLY said:


> :0
> this suckas clean


what!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR SALE...........


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

TrueOGcadi said:


> badass paint job!!!this was painted by the leal bros from texas right?


yep


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

BustNOut84 said:


>


that bitch is bad!


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


 im loveing the paint bro


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


 im loving the paint bro


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

rusty caprice said:


>


always loved that color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyone wanting to trade for a stock 94 big body on 13s... pm me


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

]*2 DR. LANDUA POWDER COATED FRAME SUNKISS ORANGE ALL CHROME UNDIES ALSO CHROME RAD. SUPPORT ,FENDER WELLS BOOSTER AND MASTER CYLINDER .ALL ROCKERS 10 PCS. ARE CHROME PLATED ,DRIVE LINE AND LOTS MORE CHROME SORRY NO ENGINE OR TRANS CAR COMES WITH COMPLETE EURO FRONT AND BACK MIRRORS AND 3RD. BRAKE LIGHT. INT. IS BROWN NO TARES ALL O.G. BODY IS COMPLETE JUST NEEDS PAINT NO RUST LOCATED IN INDIO CA,92201 LOOKING TO TRADE FOR DAILY DRIVER PROJECTS O.K. BUT MUST RUN CALL OR TEXT 760 777-0361*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

i have front and back window chromes already anodized and da size drip rails also anodized 
front 3 pcs








back 4pc








lt and rt side drip rails 6 pcs 








$200.00 OBO


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ALSO LT AND RT 2 DOOR ROCKERS $60 AND QRT ROCKERS $40 OR OBO THERE ARE COUPLE SMALL DINGS ON ONE OF DA ROCKERS


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

how much for th unwrapped chrome?


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know were to get the cadillac rockers molding for the caprice already cut , anybody do them


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

71chevy said:


> how much for th unwrapped chrome?


SORRY NOT PARTING OUT ALL OR NOTHING


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

rusty caprice said:


>


Real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

got some stripping and some new shoes this week


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> Thinking of selling or trading my 87 landau 7500 obo


 Love the box fam wish I had the cash I never got over my old box


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

4DA702 said:


> I know I'll be called a hater, but that steering wheel is bad for la raza.


What up bro how you and the fam been and yea I agree cars tight but steering wheel kills it I would go with a clean billet one


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS. NOT REPRODUCTION. Ive had these parts for years, and these are left overs from the last 3 caprices ive built.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

815moto said:


> I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS. NOT REPRODUCTION. Ive had these parts for years, and these are left overs from the last 3 caprices ive built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

much luv to all u caprice ridas swang that shit


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> What up bro how you and the fam been and yea I agree cars tight but steering wheel kills it I would go with a clean billet one


What's up E! We been good. My daughter's getting big. What you working on now?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

MINE IN TULSA LAST WEEK


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

for sale in san diego ca $2,500 obo 85 all og smoged 760-658-2224 thanx more pics under classifieds


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

815moto said:


> I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS. NOT REPRODUCTION. Ive had these parts for years, and these are left overs from the last 3 caprices ive built.


 

*good doing bussiness with 815moto paypal him on friday and got my emblem today *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

New Project....69 Caprice...


----------



## RF PREZ (Dec 9, 2010)

RF LIFE said:


> View attachment 331705
> View attachment 331704


 Single pump 86


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


Clean


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> View attachment 327876
> View attachment 327875
> View attachment 327874
> View attachment 327873
> ...


CLEAN!!! Nice color. Looks almost like mine..haha


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

*Well homies its been a LONG road to my return but its almost here!! Sneak peek at the complete makeover coming soon better than ever!!*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Models IV Life said:


> *Well homies its been a LONG road to my return but its almost here!! Sneak peek at the complete makeover coming soon better than ever!!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*starting on da panels*

IMG_0182[1].jpg (175.4 KB)


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

Models IV Life said:


> *Well homies its been a LONG road to my return but its almost here!! Sneak peek at the complete makeover coming soon better than ever!!*


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks homies its been a long time coming!! Hope to get it to the next painter soon!! She looks like yours now Caprichoso all color sanded down. haha. Letting it breathe before phase 2 of paint.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

daaamn


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> *good doing bussiness with 815moto paypal him on friday and got my emblem today *


Glad to see you got ur stuff quick. I still have another one left going withthe hood ornament as a set.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

815moto said:


> I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS. NOT REPRODUCTION. Ive had these parts for years, and these are left overs from the last 3 caprices ive built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

815moto said:


> Glad to see you got ur stuff quick. I still have another one left going withthe hood ornament as a set.


thanks again that trunk emblem going to be put to good use :thumbsup:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

yess sirrrr its about a 4 to 5 year old paint job


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

815moto said:


> I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS. NOT REPRODUCTION. Ive had these parts for years, and these are left overs from the last 3 caprices ive built.


how much for that filler????


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Models IV Life said:


> *Well homies its been a LONG road to my return but its almost here!! Sneak peek at the complete makeover coming soon better than ever!!*


Man I love that color! You got to share that info with me. PM sent!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## CaliBoi209 (May 24, 2011)

815moto said:


> I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS. NOT REPRODUCTION. Ive had these parts for years, and these are left overs from the last 3 caprices ive built.


what parts do you have left? Im interested in the Caprice Script Emblem, wheel well trim.....


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

anyone have a front bumper molding?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone know whatever happened to my old box i sold it to a guy in La somewhere GOODTIMES I think


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> anyone know whatever happened to my old box i sold it to a guy in La somewhere GOODTIMES I think


I forgot what chapter has it. He is a lil member too. Didn't want to sell it when I offered him some $.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> I forgot what chapter has it. He is a lil member too. Didn't want to sell it when I offered him some $.


Does it still look the same?


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

rusty caprice said:


> anyone have a front bumper molding?


Tom i think i have one i will look tomorrow.


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

For Sale said:


> Tom i think i have one i will look tomorrow.


Cool let me know


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

Got a 80s front filler 4sale cheap


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

is it just me or has this topic fell off since new format......


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking good! I think every topic has fallen of since they changed it up.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

815moto said:


> I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The landau scripts, the caprice classic and chevrolet scripts are sold.. Also the wheelwell trim is sold....everything else is still available....


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mike_e said:


> Got a 80s front filler 4sale cheap


 How much got any pics


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> View attachment 335871


Bad assss


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

1regio3 said:


> Bad assss


:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> 



your caprice is going to look tight pablo is getting down make sure he does your nardie :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> your caprice is going to look tight pablo is getting down make sure he does your nardie :thumbsup:


when he comes back, i was thinkin the nardi, a set of wheels, my fiberglass back deck and dash, and trunk panels


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

this bad ass caprice belongs here 
:machinegun:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

Picked up the new project today 87 landau. Saved it from the 26's lol




























First step remove the tint and then all chrome 13's for starters


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> this bad ass caprice belongs here
> :machinegun:


Thanks for posting my car here, i forgot to. Just finished it


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

For Sale said:


> Thanks for posting my car here, i forgot to. Just finished it


i need to step my game up :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> this bad ass caprice belongs here
> :machinegun:


looks good new pics makes me want to get back to work on mine


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Clean caprice homie


----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> this bad ass caprice belongs here :machinegun:


VERY NICE CaPRICE


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

*I GOT 5000 LOOKIN FOR A BOX IN CALI*


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> Clean caprice homie


Thanks Nene


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

For Sale said:


> CLEAN PICS BOTH OF THOSE LOOKIN GOOD]


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FOR ANYONE COMING IN TOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER/ TORRES EMPIRE DALLAS SHOW AUG 28th


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

For Sale said:


>


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sick


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

4341]
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

For Sale said:


> 4341]


[/QUOTE]



for some reason this shade of blue always looks good on a caprice , u should paint the bumperstripe blue also it will stand out :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


For Sale said:


>


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Chris said:


>


 Sick ass picture


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

dropped81 said:


> *I GOT 5000 LOOKIN FOR A BOX IN CALI*


 I got one in Seattle I am trying to Sale for $6500.00 without beats and crosslace 13's but will slap on some blue 14's . Cash Talks!!!!!!


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Triggerman Paintworks (Jan 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


rusty caprice said:


>


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice Caprice I got a 67 custom coupe


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

Started putting in some work on the box. Removed the tints, cleaned up interior a bit, installed some audio. A long way from done but She's already on her way.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

i currently have a couple of 40 inch moons complete for sale with roof skins here in pasadena ca pick up only pm me if interetsed great for box caprices


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

FROM THE LA SHOW


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

im looking a window regulator for 86 caprice. pm me if u have one or know of where i can get it besides ebay


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

big $uge said:


> *FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEYHOP CATAGORIES:*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIEDSINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICALSINGLE PUMP RADICAL_I personally invite all my fellow caprice lovers.... And if any stock street caprice out there looking for a hop that day , come see me


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

quick question homies i picked up my 87 coupe from a dude that was gonna turn it into a donk. he already did some fiberglass work to the door panels and some in the back seat. i like my cars on the more og and clean side but i always keep an open mind for new ideas and i do love my music loud. my question is how hard would it be to find stock door panels and rear arm rests and is it worth the hasle or just keep the pods and throw some speakers in there and call it a day?

heres some pics

















its the same on both sides


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

OG WOULD LOOK GOOD BRO BUT A LOUD SYSTEM IS ALSO GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

rusty caprice said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

jrrl said:


> OG WOULD LOOK GOOD BRO BUT A LOUD SYSTEM IS ALSO GOOD :thumbsup:


Lol thanks for helpin me make up my mind. I think I might just install some 8" subs, 6.5" and 4" 2 ways in there and see what it looks like and how it sounds and go from there. Just having big holes there looks horrible but it might look fresh when the speakers are installed. Oh yeah and the door pulls I need the metal that goes behind it and the pulls for each side anyone know where I can get them new or what other cars have the same size pulls.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


I love that


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

84juicedbox said:


> Lol thanks for helpin me make up my mind. I think I might just install some 8" subs, 6.5" and 4" 2 ways in there and see what it looks like and how it sounds and go from there. Just having big holes there looks horrible but it might look fresh when the speakers are installed. Oh yeah and the door pulls I need the metal that goes behind it and the pulls for each side anyone know where I can get them new or what other cars have the same size pulls.


if you get good upholstery guy who knows what he's do'n he mighr make you new door panels good luck bro


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

OG LOOKS BETTER


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

84juicedbox said:


> quick question homies i picked up my 87 coupe from a dude that was gonna turn it into a donk. he already did some fiberglass work to the door panels and some in the back seat. i like my cars on the more og and clean side but i always keep an open mind for new ideas and i do love my music loud. my question is how hard would it be to find stock door panels and rear arm rests and is it worth the hasle or just keep the pods and throw some speakers in there and call it a day?
> 
> heres some pics
> 
> ...
















make me a offer


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


:thumbsup: Looking good Mario


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

A- ARMS SOLD ALREADY


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


>


:naughty:
i see my son puttin in work.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

you putting stripes on her huh! no more plain jane


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

sum mo.. 8) 









































































8) 8)


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

clean:nicoderm:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

What stainless rockers are these?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> What stainless rockers are these?


2 door fleetwood brougham


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Thats what i thought but i didnt think they would be the same length. So obviously they are trimmed to fit?


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

*rockers*

yeah they are trimmed to fit, most of the cadi parts fit the caprice easy , if you look closey it look like on that blue one they hac a cadi front fender cuz the bumper dont line up and its missin the parking light, their are alot of trick when it comes to making a CAPRILAC


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


>


wut is the name of this color been looking all over the net cant find it please help paint code would be great


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i have almost a full set of landau trim off my 84 caprice i have everything except both the drider n passenger fender trim i even have the front spears n all og landau badges!! hmu in a pm if interested​


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Dayum


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

any one got a clean ding free set of NOS fender trims hit me up....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

71chevy said:


> you putting stripes on her huh! no more plain jane


i was stripped b4, i just wanted to go with a different style


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


>


Car came back with a sickness! :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

REAL NICE BRO I LIKE THE PADDERNES MAKES ME WANT TO PUT SOME ON MINE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...3007-1984-chev-caprice-chrome-parts-sale.html


----------



## caprice85 (Aug 31, 2011)

For sale or trade looking for 1965-1969 impala, if intrested let me know no BS!!


----------



## caprice85 (Aug 31, 2011)

My bad forgot to put CONVERTIBLE


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

slow progress but hey its got the gold glass 42'' moonroof now


----------



## caprice85 (Aug 31, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

My 2 door coming together.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


>


that came out nice bro


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

anybody have info on the caddy dash swap on a caprice or know were i can find info? thanks in advance


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Follow this link. _http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/165643-91-brougham-dash-into.html__http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/165643-91-brougham-dash-into.html_ CORE did the whole Caddy conversion.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> slow progress but hey its got the gold glass 42'' moonroof now


Dam !! I wish I woulda got one of those with the gold tint. Looks good Joey. !!


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## caprice85 (Aug 31, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

BULLY said:


> FROM THE LA SHOW
> View attachment 342779


 STREETSTYLE TTMFT


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

71chevy said:


> yeah they are trimmed to fit, most of the cadi parts fit the caprice easy , if you look closey it look like on that blue one they hac a cadi front fender cuz the bumper dont line up and its missin the parking light, their are alot of trick when it comes to making a CAPRILAC


that is not a lac front fender


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> ]


That's real nice. Love it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I am selling my 84 Landau up in Seattle for $5500.00






Holla at me send an email [email protected]


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

keneken said:


> That's real nice. Love it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks. I appreciate the props


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1492 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1285 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1283 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1282 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1276 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_1492 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1300 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Nice pics Omar, The box is looking good Mario:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


>


caprice looks bad ass bro , can u post a pic of da rear speaker tray:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


>


LOOKIN SIK HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> http://rsantillanphoto.smugmug.com/People/Martha/18792283_HdLvXj#1455346004_m7g5Sz6-A-LB
> 
> 
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...age 783&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13161212462195


looks good homie......


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> looks good homie......


 X2 looks bad ass


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I just picked up a 1981 2 door that I have been trying to buy from a guy for 12 years now... It needs the trim around the side glass.. One side has it and it seems to be just plastic glued trim with chrome edging..? Any idea where I can get this?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I want both sides-


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 364295


Clean ass caprise


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

1regio3 said:


> Clean ass caprise


 thanks gee!! i bought it like that,, im about to paint it thooo,, new motor 4.3 fuel injected and new guttss


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


[/QUOTE] That's you big troubles. That bitch is clean see it every weekend.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

looks good laid out clean pic player


HATE ME said:


> View attachment 364295


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 364295


 That's a clean ass box....used to be Todd lands here in Az...then it was his nephews for a minute...where did you pick that up?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

i have 2 87 SS monte carlo posi rear ends for sale and 1 national rear end also posi up for grabs complete 350.00 each lmk fellas fit all G bodies from what i was told pics below


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

so did you trade your old box or sale .....where did you find that one .......you bought your old one off my homie....lookin good


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

*Lots of detail. Beautiful box!*



bigtroubles1 said:


> GOOD TIMES I.E


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 364295


DAMN!!! this is a beautiful ride....


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

BULLY said:


> looks good laid out clean pic player


 where u been homie,,, iv'e been trying to call,, do u have the same number???


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

HATE ME said:


> where u been homie,,, iv'e been trying to call,, do u have the same number???


what up loco yeah same number been workin and tryin to finish one of these damn cars


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


[/QUOTE] 

CLEAN ASS RIDE


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> That's a clean ass box....used to be Todd lands here in Az...then it was his nephews for a minute...where did you pick that up?


got it from a tow yard (with all the goodies in it) for $350,,, thats wat im talking about


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

84CoupeDe said:


> slow progress but hey its got the gold glass 42'' moonroof now


my weakness


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

ANYBODY INTERESTED???? FOR SALE IN FLORIDA. 79 AERO/SPORT COUPE SUPER SUPER CLEAN RUST FREE BODY. 55,000 ORIG . MILES ON ORIG. DRIVE TRAIN. HIT ME UP IF MORE INFO WANTED. [email protected]. POSTED UNDER VEHICLES FOR SALE SECTION. 


DSC_0468 by elisia51802, on Flickr

IMG00280-20110826-1858 by elisia51802, on Flickr

IMG00277-20110826-1857 by elisia51802, on Flickr 

IMG00276-20110826-1856 by elisia51802, on Flickr


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

DAYYYYUMMM THATS ONE OF THE CLEANEST IF NOT THE CLEANEST,,, NICE









OUPE;14580529]ANYBODY INTERESTED???? FOR SALE IN FLORIDA. 79 AERO/SPORT COUPE SUPER SUPER CLEAN RUST FREE BODY. 55,000 ORIG . MILES ON ORIG. DRIVE TRAIN. HIT ME UP IF MORE INFO WANTED. [email protected]. POSTED UNDER VEHICLES FOR SALE SECTION. 


DSC_0468 by elisia51802, on Flickr

IMG00280-20110826-1858 by elisia51802, on Flickr

IMG00277-20110826-1857 by elisia51802, on Flickr 

IMG00276-20110826-1856 by elisia51802, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sick ass fishtank


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

HATE ME said:


> DAYYYYUMMM THATS ONE OF THE CLEANEST IF NOT THE CLEANEST,,, NICE
> View attachment 366106
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

MUCH APPRECIATED HOMEBOY, PICS DONT DO IT JUSTICE. HAVING A HARD TIME LETTING GO OF IT BUT ITS TIME. HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR SERIOUS OFFERS.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's you big troubles. That bitch is clean see it every weekend.[/QUOTE]Ya that's me g


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


Sold , its n hemet now in good hands .. it was just too much orange ... It has full front chrome undies and partial rear added by me, so let ya boi know she's doing good


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

HATE ME said:


> got it from a tow yard (with all the goodies in it) for $350,,, thats wat im talking about


u must have forgot to type an extra zero in that number...if not, i definitly hate u lol


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> u must have forgot to type an extra zero in that number...if not, i definitly hate u lol


 haha lol,,, u red it rite,,, and it has a full frame, molded and chrome undies, engine, setup, nardi wheel, sunroof, ect....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

HATE ME said:


> haha lol,,, u red it rite,,, and it has a full frame, molded and chrome undies, engine, setup, nardi wheel, sunroof, ect....


Then ur name fits, lucky bastard!


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol!!! thanks geeee


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

My Chevy I just sold


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody out there trying to buy a 84 Landau euroed out for $4500.00 obo in Seattle shoot me an email [email protected]


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

HATE ME said:


> got it from a tow yard (with all the goodies in it) for $350,,, thats wat im talking about


 The ultimate come up! I fuckin hate you!...lol perfect screen name...nice come up...really nice car lucky you


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

brn2hop said:


>


that a sick ass caprice


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...assic-euro-clip-tail-lights.html#post14599298


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lotta nice 2 doors in here...

Lovin the one with the "rose gold" touches and that orange patterned out one is tight as hell too!

Keep it up guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


Nice


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> The ultimate come up! I fuckin hate you!...lol perfect screen name...nice come up...really nice car lucky you


 Thanks bro lol... It's getting a heart transplant,,, will post pics (later) of the progress


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

southside64 said:


> Nice


thanks


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT BACK BUMPER FILLERS FOR DA PASSENGER SIDE


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

PIGEON said:


> ANYBODY GOT BACK BUMPER FILLERS FOR DA PASSENGER SIDE


 I have 2 brand new sets 100 shipped each set


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

cln84703 said:


> I have 2 brand new sets 100 shipped each set


 EACH SET HAS DRIVER SIDE AND PASSENGER


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

PIGEON said:


> EACH SET HAS DRIVER SIDE AND PASSENGER


 Yes brand new from gm


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

Before








After


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good.


LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

looking for clean bumper gaurds and a light grey ash tray


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

some pics from the local hang out.

the homie tims box. only foo i know thats gets down with a show quality car lol.









heres my new project coming along nicely.


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT im looking for a pair of caprice tips that go on the header panel of the euro for the 2 dr caprice please let us know thank you


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

woah 418 pages,and i was inspired at the 1st page LMAO..got to the 5th page and decided to post already..theres a lottt of nice caprices in here..

i just bought this 87 caprice classic,90k original miles. i posted it on this site for my uncle to sell then just decided to buy it myslef.

going to be making her into a lowrider re-paint,10 batts 2 pumps,front pump will be a piston pump. 13''s etc
and the audio setup will be legit,not the common pioneer,alpine,kicker,jbl,kenwood mids n highs,not that they sound bad but ima do it up different.

Shes a virgin!!but not for long!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Your off to a great start, that cars looks like it's all there plus u got the euro...! :thumbsup: and welcome to the 2door box fam.. Lol


socalmellow said:


> woah 418 pages,and i was inspired at the 1st page LMAO..got to the 5th page and decided to post already..theres a lottt of nice caprices in here..i just bought this 87 caprice classic,90k original miles. i posted it on this site for my uncle to sell then just decided to buy it myslef.going to be making her into a lowrider re-paint,10 batts 2 pumps,front pump will be a piston pump. 13''s etcand the audio setup will be legit,not the common pioneer,alpine,kicker,jbl,kenwood mids n highs,not that they sound bad but ima do it up different.Shes a virgin!!but not for long!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> Your off to a great start, that cars looks like it's all there plus u got the euro...! :thumbsup: and welcome to the 2door box fam.. Lol


thanks for the welcome,it will be worked on in San Diego,my uncles from a CC out there.

i have the piston pump,13''s wheels,10 1100 batts,might have a back pump but not sure..

still looking for more stuff maybe a package deal if you know of any?

i need the front and rear strokes,coils,sylinoid,knock offs for the wheels,hoses,switch box,bumper fillers and a pump for the rear.

im located in the IE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh ok. What c.c is ur uncle in. And is he gonna be doing the work on ur car or a shop. And I think the best place to get ur parts from in San Diego would be big Kidz. Let me know if there's anything I can help u with. 6197296575. My name is manny


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

a shop that he usually goes to,hes from Player's C.C.

ill hit u up if i need some parts..im saving some money atm..
i got enough to get some work done but really need the stuff i listed


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh shit wats his name. I might know him.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

Gdamn,looking slick troubles


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

socalmellow said:


> Gdamn,looking slick troubles


 X2 clean


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

socalmellow said:


> Gdamn,looking slick troubles


THANKS G..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

1regio3 said:


> X2 clean


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 365494
> View attachment 365502
> View attachment 365496


nice DC subs!

i used to run 2 18'' DC audio lvl 4 XL's


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

i need the front and back bumper fillers T.T


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

havent done anything to it yet but put an alpine 7'' flip out touch stereo.will have some spending money here soon,will prolly put it in the shop.

here is a pic from when it was raining last week i believe.still need those bumper fillers and a set of knock offs if anyone in IE has them or LA area.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 373827


Can't be fucked with.... NOt yet atleast,,,


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I might have some knock offs for u, hit me when u get to daygo, I live down the street from your tio.


socalmellow said:


> havent done anything to it yet but put an alpine 7'' flip out touch stereo.will have some spending money here soon,will prolly put it in the shop.here is a pic from when it was raining last week i believe.still need those bumper fillers and a set of knock offs if anyone in IE has them or LA area.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

People with landaus which removed the trim what do you do with the back of the qtr window trim doesn't it look naked?? Was thinkin maybe to take em off but not sure how it will look.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone got any idea where I can score some 155/80r13's in AZ? Any help would be appreciated. Gracias.


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Clean clean clean.


individualsbox said:


>


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

individualsbox said:


>


timmy tim tim! lookin clean man!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

porky79 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

henry36 said:


> Anyone got any idea where I can score some 155/80r13's in AZ? Any help would be appreciated. Gracias.


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/2651018652.html


----------



## Loco863 (Mar 29, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> Clean clean clean.


 One of the nices car in florida right now! !!!!! We need more like this in the game


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

U ain't lying


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Loco863 said:


> One of the nices car in florida right now! !!!!! We need more like this in the game


thanks for all the compliments


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok so I'm replacing a quarter window on a 80's 2 door box. Where can I find the lower seal that pushes up against the glass??? any help is truly apprieciated


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

BIG "I" VIRGINIA


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

individualsbox said:


>


BADASSCAPRICE


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


BADASS CAPRICE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

if it's not one thing it's another crossing my fingers hope to see some paint on sat


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> if it's not one thing it's another crossing my fingers hope to see some paint on sat
> View attachment 383173
> FINNALY COMIN TOGETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> if it's not one thing it's another crossing my fingers hope to see some paint on sat
> View attachment 383173


Can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

clean!!


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

cln84703 said:


> View attachment 382392
> 
> View attachment 382395
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I am trying to sell my Landau in Seattle for $2500.00 firm with no beats on stocks.I can be reached at (206) 571-7160


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NORMS323 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


>


Dam Thats nice.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*IT'S COMING








*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> *IT'S COMING
> 
> View attachment 386277
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

That baby is fucken clean. Nice setup. !


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> That baby is fucken clean. Nice setup. !


THANKS G


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

For sale:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

TrueOGcadi said:


> For sale:biggrin:




very clean like dis 2door


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TrueOGcadi said:


> For sale:biggrin:


nice color


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice day for some pics


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

TrueOGcadi said:


> For sale:biggrin:


This caprice is bad ass..


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND


TTT


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THANKS G


definitly stepped it up since bluez cluez mane lol...box is dope


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND


:worship::worship:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND


A lot of this car looks like "Kruputed 84"....the setup, the gold highlights, the stereo center console. Is this a reincarnation? Nice car! Real clean:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BRAVO said:


> definitly stepped it up since bluez cluez mane lol...box is dope


Haha yess sir


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> A lot of this car looks like "Kruputed 84"....the setup, the gold highlights, the stereo center console. Is this a reincarnation? Nice car! Real clean:thumbsup:


Kurupted is l.I.p Hugh hef is born again


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Got some 2dr Seats for $150 Pretty Clean
look like these

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










also have a 1988 Corvette TPI 350 with 700r4 Tranny $1500


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND


:fool2:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bonez305 said:


> Got some 2dr Seats for $150 Pretty Clean
> look like these
> 
> 
> ...


got pics of the seats?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> got pics of the seats?


Not at the moment I can get some in the morning. They are really clean though no stains no burns, no nothing.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bonez305 said:


> Not at the moment I can get some in the morning. They are really clean though no stains no burns, no nothing.


shoot me some Pics homIe I need some seats for my landau


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> View attachment 389077


WHAT COLOR IS THAT? DOES IT HAVE A PEARL?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> shoot me some Pics homIe I need some seats for my landau


what color ya got?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

individualsbox said:


> what color ya got?


 my seats are peanutbutter color fam


----------



## OneTruthBeliever (Jun 26, 2010)

a custom two door caprice built by sin city kustom kreations brownsville, Texas 956 Wicked Toys c.c.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND


datz hella nice whut more can you ?


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

big kev said:


> datz hella nice whut more can you ?


thanks g


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

installing da panels


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I like what I see inside the wheelwell too caprichoso :shocked::cheesy:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

.x2


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

*would 77 78 79 caprice upper and lower a-arms fit a 86 caprice??????????????????????
*
also would wheel well and spindles be a direct bolt on


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> installing da panels
> View attachment 391717


Man you need a build page, i try to keep up with this car but can't lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> *would 77 78 79 caprice upper and lower a-arms fit a 86 caprice??????????????????????
> *
> also would wheel well and spindles be a direct bolt on


Im nOt sure about the wheel wells but everything else should fit


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T t T


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

AGAINST ALL ODDS....LA MAJESTICS BOX


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

DBOY LA MAJESTICS RIDE


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BOX CAPRICES


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> AGAINST ALL ODDS....LA MAJESTICS BOX


What up D-Boy


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

What's up Eric


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> DBOY LA MAJESTICS RIDE


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BUMP TTT


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Cadi4life said:


>


welcome home


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


Tite pic....


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


nice


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


:worship:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice..


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

a lil bit of gold plating done by SERIOUSHYDROS. Great job and great pricing by the way!!!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


The gold plating looks clean on the box. You should gold plate the wheel well trims and add a lil bit of gold leafing to the car and it will bring out your car sick like homie. Clean ride homie. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> AGAINST ALL ODDS....LA MAJESTICS BOX


She came back home where she belongs!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> She came back home where she belongs!


U got that rite bro


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

BigLos said:


> The gold plating looks clean on the box. You should gold plate the wheel well trims and add a lil bit of gold leafing to the car and it will bring out your car sick like homie. Clean ride homie. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thats a good idea homie thanx :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

LatinStyle86 said:


> thats a good idea homie thanx :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


anytime


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LA MAJESTICS BOX


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TTT FOR THE CAPRICES


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> LA MAJESTICS BOX


thats a sick ass box :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats the best polish to use to shine up the rockers??


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LatinStyle86 said:


> whats the best polish to use to shine up the rockers??


I got mine polished from a shop then anodized


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Thanks homis that's a badd ass avatar pic


LatinStyle86 said:


> thats a sick ass box :thumbsup:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


Badass pic


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> Badass pic


Hell Yeah..?


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

my homies caprice


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

AGAINST ALL ODDS........


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TNT has a 42 inch moon and 2 44 inch moons in my post forsale local pick up only


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET THE EURO HEADLIGHT PLEASE LET ME KNOW THANKS..


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

merecido said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET THE EURO HEADLIGHT PLEASE LET ME KNOW THANKS..


You update the front cllip to an 87 clip if you have an earlier year


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


TO THE TOP........................


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

To The Top....


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice


BigLos said:


>


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BigLos said:


>


AGAINST ALL ODDS


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

To the Top


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

big kev said:


> datz hella nice whut more can you ?


sold


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody know how I can get a hold of the owner of this car??


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

TTT A THE BOX RIDAS:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

THE BIZNESS


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice



BIG GIZMOE said:


> THE BIZNESS


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I told my self I was getting out of 2 dr caprices a few months back...But I came to the realization that I'm addicted. So when you replase you usally benge. Can stop buying em till I find the right one. Then I might sell a few..


----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

815moto said:


> I told my self I was getting out of 2 dr caprices a few months back...But I came to the realization that I'm addicted. So when you replase you usally benge. Can stop buying em till I find the right one. Then I might sell a few..


HOARDER!! :thumbsup:


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

815moto said:


> I told my self I was getting out of 2 dr caprices a few months back...But I came to the realization that I'm addicted. So when you replase you usally benge. Can stop buying em till I find the right one. Then I might sell a few..


Damn !!!!!!!!:wow::bowrofl:


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> THE BIZNESS


Right click save....love this caprice


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

My caprice in the works


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

815moto said:


> I told my self I was getting out of 2 dr caprices a few months back...But I came to the realization that I'm addicted. So when you replase you usally benge. Can stop buying em till I find the right one. Then I might sell a few..


 so that's were all the 86's are at all i ever see around here are 85 and under :tongue:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

PURP_BOX said:


> HOARDER!! :thumbsup:


Ive heard that a few times... especially for the few that have my parts stash..


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT....for 2 dr caprices


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

bundi62 said:


> Right click save....love this caprice


Thanks homie


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

bundi62 said:


> View attachment 408123
> My caprice in the works


I LUV THE 2 DOOR BOXES


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

Ttt for the boxes


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

Finally got all moved in to the new crib, and just got the wifes caprice in the driveway. Now i can start sanding this baby down and off to the paint shop.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

815moto said:


> I told my self I was getting out of 2 dr caprices a few months back...But I came to the realization that I'm addicted. So when you replase you usally benge. Can stop buying em till I find the right one. Then I might sell a few..


I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM I HAD THREE AND NOW I CUT IT DOWN TO 2, LITERALLY I CUT ONE UP INTO PIECES FOR PARTS. IVE HAD TO CHECK MYSELF I TRIED TO BUY ANOTHER ONE HERE AND THERE AND FOR WHAT EVER REASON SOMETHING COMES UP AND DEAL DONT GO THROUGH. IAM ADDICTED, SOME PEOPLES ADDICTION COMES IN A BAGGIE MINE COME IN A BOXXX:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Where can I find a poly body mount kit for the box? Do bubble (91-96) kits work? Also, are 9-C1 mounts different? I'm dropping an 80 landau on a 87 police issue frame.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

henry36 said:


> Where can I find a poly body mount kit for the box? Do bubble (91-96) kits work? Also, are 9-C1 mounts different? I'm dropping an 80 landau on a 87 police issue frame.


same mounts bro


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool. Gracias. You have any 155/80 13's for sale?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I came up on a 87 landau today... Full power, even power passenger seat! On another note I will advise not to try to drive a car on the highway thats been sitting for a while. I had 2 blowouts and ruined one fender. Its hard finding a tire shop open on a sunday in the middle of Indiana!


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

79 caprice sport coupe for sale $8500.00 . super clean low orig miles "55000", rust free.....email if interested [email protected]

setupviewdriverside by elisia51802, on Flickr

DSC_0468 by elisia51802, on Flickr

DSC_0492 by elisia51802, on Flickr

DSC_0484 by elisia51802, on Flickr


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

bundi62 said:


> View attachment 408123
> My caprice in the works


That's nice.?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

815moto said:


> I told my self I was getting out of 2 dr caprices a few months back...But I came to the realization that I'm addicted. So when you replase you usally benge. Can stop buying em till I find the right one. Then I might sell a few..


when u ready to sell one hit me up bro


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T T T...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

More pics of the mustang with the lambos!!! 

Jk. 

TTT for the clean 2 door Caprices!


----------



## saudi lowrider (Dec 16, 2011)

*MY 86 caprice landau ... from Jeddah-Saudi Arabia*


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


Bad ass


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

*






























87 2dr caprice moldings for sale with the clips complete* (All of the) and the landeau emblems 350.00 you pay shipping the door moldings are *2 piece each side not the single pic*s coming if not sold before CLEAN NO DENTS OR SCRATCHES:thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Juat added today *80-85 2 dr chevy caprice landeau moldings c*omplete with clips and 1 landeau emblem i also have the tips but i may not sell , the package is fenders, on these the doors moldings are 1 piece stainless moldings , qtrs, 3 piece roof and both sides gutter trims and the back windows with clips as many as we could save . wont last pm us when there gone there gone:thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

ttt for the day


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

lookin for impact strips with the white strip ot without both sides let me know uf you have them for sale


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

yo homie i'm looking for the moldings with the chrome strip that goes around the quarter windows in the back both passenger and drivers side. If you have them for sale pm me


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm talking about the ones in the first picture. thanks


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

damn that shit is just not right i'm having a hard enough time trying to find parts for mine and you have 4 of them. You got any solid passenger doors you want to get rid of!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

TAIB said:


> lookin for impact strips with the white strip ot without both sides let me know uf you have them for sale


 
Classic Industries 

18460 Gothard Street Huntington Beach, CA 92648
(800) 854-1280


they have them for 40 bucks each


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks brother!


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

pics are up on both sets of landeau packages up for grabs we have more pics let us know


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

bundi62 said:


> View attachment 408123
> My caprice in the works


That's clean..? What year is it.?


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

AGAINST ALL ODDS..LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LOS ANGELES


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

805Alfy said:


>


VERY CLEAN


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

Does anybody know if the window motors in 4 doors are the same as the ones in the 2 doors? Anybody got the link to the 90-92 cadillac dash conversion on a caprice? Seen it somewhere can't find that hoe nowhere.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/165643-91-brougham-dash-into.html

Here you go homie!


----------



## STRICTLY JAY (Apr 28, 2003)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/165643-91-brougham-dash-into.html
> 
> Here you go homie!


Thanks man!:thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Thanks man!:thumbsup:


No problem homie!


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 418116
> View attachment 418118
> View attachment 418120
> View attachment 418121
> ...


 do u have a front filler for a euro front.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

yes about three


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 418116
> View attachment 418118
> View attachment 418120
> View attachment 418121
> ...


Do u have the 2 rear fillers that go on either side of the bumper?


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

yes we have thos too the original ones not after market 40.00 for the set we will have pics tommorrow


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

Lady TNT said:


> yes about three


 how much any pics. are they in good condition..shipped to 92253


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

"AGAINST ALL ODDS" LOS ANGELES CHAPTER MAJESTICS


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Lady TNT said:


> yes we have thos too the original ones not after market 40.00 for the set we will have pics tommorrow


Shoot me some pics and your info so i can send payment


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

How much for the bumper moldings


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Got a 82 Buick lesabre 2 dr for sell in west Texas


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

80-85 still forsale Fender,doors,qtrs moldings ,roof moldings and back window stainless along with the clips and landeau emblems both sides Lower door and rear qtr moldings are available for 50 more on cost you pay shipping


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

80-84 chevy caprice rear bumper impact strip clean this one has holes for guards comes with spacers for guards 28.00 you pay shipping pics today


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> how much any pics. are they in good condition..shipped to 92253


Send us your contact


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh we forgot we have at least 7clean header emblems also comming up


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking for clean front and rear bumper guards


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Need some help removing some chrome without fucking it up. Any help from would be appreciated.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Need some help removing some chrome without fucking it up. Any help from would be appreciated.


Remove the header panel trim, you can pull the trim on the fender slowly, forward. If you try to pull it off, you will bend it.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

4DA702 said:


> Remove the header panel trim, you can pull the trim on the fender slowly, forward. If you try to pull it off, you will bend it.


Thanks


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Need some help removing some chrome without fucking it up. Any help from would be appreciated.



Pull the battery out on the passenger side on the driverside pull out the horns. Reach up top, there are 3- 8mm or 9mm nuts. You will have to use a 1/4 inch rachet or a open end wrench. I perfer to use a racheting open end wrench. That will get the front half loose. The there are 2 clips torwards the rear. If you loosen up the front its easier to pop the back off. Pull it out just a lil then a down then up at a angle. Any other way you distort the molding. And those clips are impossible to get....For some people.


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

THE HOMIE FROM CITY II CITY CC LANDAU


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my old box i traded have no clue where its at now


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

LatinStyle86 said:


>


Whats the price ......


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T T T


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

JB45 said:


> THE HOMIE FROM CITY II CITY CC LANDAU


Nice.. what is the extensions on your a arms..?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

lowglasshouse said:


> Nice.. what is the extensions on your a arms..?


WAY TOO MUCH......LOL


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got the front and rear wheel well moldings from Classic Industries? Are they good to go or what? Does a 4 door's rear wheel well molding work on a 2 door?

http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/b1391.html


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

baldvogues said:


> Anybody got the front and rear wheel well moldings from Classic Industries? Are they good to go or what? Does a 4 door's rear wheel well molding work on a 2 door?
> 
> http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/b1391.htmlI


They work for 2 door and 4 doors they good if you can't find da og ones , the bad thing about them is they are thinner then da og ones and da holes don't line up


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> They work for 2 door and 4 doors they good if you can't find da og ones , the bad thing about them is they are thinner then da og ones and da holes don't line up


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

View attachment 432549


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 432548


uffin:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

just picked up a front impact strip clean with no broken pieces and or cracks we also have the back just as clean single line type check the pics


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

:shocked:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Sunny D-lite said:


>


AGAINST ALL ODDS.LA CHAPTER MAJESTICS


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Beginning







Phase 1....Just getting started...uffin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

OUR NEWEST MEMBER. ORLANDO'S RIDE...MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

FLCOUPE said:


> 79 caprice sport coupe for sale $8500.00 . super clean low orig miles "55000", rust free.....email if interested [email protected]
> 
> setupviewdriverside by elisia51802, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

baldvogues said:


> Anybody got the front and rear wheel well moldings from Classic Industries? Are they good to go or what? Does a 4 door's rear wheel well molding work on a 2 door?
> 
> http://www.classicindustries.com/impala/parts/b1391.html


i have a set of 4 used wheelwheel trims they are very nice.. pm me if interested $125 shipped 
they where removed off my car then missplaces and i have to locate another set..
then of cource i found the set i removed

they are og


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

BULLY said:


> I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM I HAD THREE AND NOW I CUT IT DOWN TO 2, LITERALLY I CUT ONE UP INTO PIECES FOR PARTS. IVE HAD TO CHECK MYSELF I TRIED TO BUY ANOTHER ONE HERE AND THERE AND FOR WHAT EVER REASON SOMETHING COMES UP AND DEAL DONT GO THROUGH. IAM ADDICTED, SOME PEOPLES ADDICTION COMES IN A BAGGIE MINE COME IN A BOXXX:biggrin::biggrin:


lmao @ baggie


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

HATE ME said:


> View attachment 432548


nice pic


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

who has interior parts for sale?pm me with what u have..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

redline said:


> who has interior parts for sale?pm me with what u have..


look in the classifieds on caprice parts for sale :thumbsup:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...8593-official-box-chevy-caprice-parts-50.html


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

were picking up our 87 2 dr landeau tommorrow cant wait look out looking for a bumper kit 14 inch at a good price clean with out taken out a home loan let us know thanks


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

picked up and on it full speed ahead


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

MY NEW TOY/PROJECT 1985 CAPRICE. JUST PICKED IT UP TUESDAY.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> OUR NEWEST MEMBER. ORLANDO'S RIDE...MEMBERS ONLY.CC...SAN DIEGO.


:naughty: :fool2:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 442859
> View attachment 442857
> View attachment 442858
> View attachment 442860
> View attachment 442861


THATS CLEAN. WHAT CAR DID YOU GET THOSE SEATS FROM?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a complete rear window trim for 2 door caprice for sale.no dents


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Big nene 1 said:


> I have a complete rear window trim for 2 door caprice for sale.no dents


I'm interested have pics?


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 442859
> View attachment 442857
> View attachment 442858
> View attachment 442860
> View attachment 442861


:nicoderm:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hard to see


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My old box got the OK from my wife so the search is on for a new one so if anyone's selling one in or near So. Cal hit me up in pm


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TNT TTT


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> My old box got the OK from my wife so the search is on for a new one so if anyone's selling one in or near So. Cal hit me up in pm


My boy has 2 of them for sale  hit em up 760Kustoms on facebook and my space


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

84CoupeDe said:


> My boy has 2 of them for sale  hit em up 760Kustoms on facebook and my space


Dam, wish i still had my OG 87 that i had gotten from you 84CoupeDe :facepalm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Don't have Facebook or MySpace
only on here hit me up on pm with his #


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Dam, wish i still had my OG 87 that i had gotten from you 84CoupeDe :facepalm:


yeah I miss that car too:run:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

seen this old man in tijuas driving this 86:drama:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


LOOKING GOOD CHUCKY. ~ STYLUSTICS ~


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

In the works my 85 updated to an 87.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> seen this old man in tijuas driving this 86:drama:


U should hi-jacked him Joey. : rofl: thats things is nice.


----------



## CHUCKYLISTIC86 (Jan 23, 2012)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> LOOKING GOOD CHUCKY. ~ STYLUSTICS ~


Thanks for the post Ruben and Mario STYLISTICS TTT


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

manniefresh said:


> In the works my 85 updated to an 87.


looks good u keeping that color or re-painting it , reason i ask if u going to re-painted u should more da side mirrors to da back a few inches


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks bro,as for mirrors i know it was my mistake,now i live with it ,color is gonna stay that color im working on gettin it patterned out.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

tru2thagame said:


> U should hi-jacked him Joey. : rofl: thats things is nice.


hell ya it was i peeped him out from way back I had to wait for him to catch up it was not all tj'd out yet clean, suspension was not all falling apart yet:roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

manniefresh said:


> thanks bro,as for mirrors i know it was my mistake,now i live with it ,color is gonna stay that color im working on gettin it patterned out.


thats cool , ya thats a mistake everyone does when updating 80-85 caprices


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Dash clusters and digi speedo .. 160 shipped 











Complete dash 429 shipped or 360 local pick up on la









160 shipped

4alk y'all homies that doing all the caddy swaps


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JB45 said:


> THE HOMIE FROM CITY II CITY CC LANDAU


seen this one wen i was down in la when high class an city 2 city hopped that was tight they had a black on that was nice to


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPte9TkT2q4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> my old box i traded have no clue where its at now


WASENT THIS THE SAME CAR THEY HOPPED AND THE WHOLE CAR BENT IN HALF FROM HOPPIN IT???


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Brains blown out  no other way to roll :nicoderm:


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

cln84703 said:


> View attachment 452786
> View attachment 452787


Clean where is it from?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WASENT THIS THE SAME CAR THEY HOPPED AND THE WHOLE CAR BENT IN HALF FROM HOPPIN IT???


I think that is the one that got bent in half at the trunk right? That shit looked nasty!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WASENT THIS THE SAME CAR THEY HOPPED AND THE WHOLE CAR BENT IN HALF FROM HOPPIN IT???





DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I think that is the one that got bent in half at the trunk right? That shit looked nasty!


nope that's my old box there










the one that got bent was from Royals C.C. out of vegas I think the one that bent was also a dark green


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> Clean where is it from?


Thanx homie, virginia built


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone seen a box with t-tops?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nope


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> My old box got the OK from my wife so the search is on for a new one so if anyone's selling one in or near So. Cal hit me up in pm


This one went to GOODTIMES.....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> This one went to GOODTIMES.....


yes sir you have any current pics of it would love to get it back


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> nope that's my old box there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: the one that bent was a darker green. I have that footage of it on a "360LOW" dvd... WEIGHT KILLS...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> yes sir you have any current pics of it would love to get it back


NO I dont bro but the last time I seen it with a GOODTIMES plaque


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

mupp u should of never got rid of that box.......Ill be doing mine soon..


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm back in the 2 door box game...picked me up an 86 this time...gonna be RED ON RED this time!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I'm back in the 2 door box game...picked me up an 86 this time...gonna be RED ON RED this time!


Pics homie
did you trade your cutty ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> mupp u should of never got rid of that box.......Ill be doing mine soon..


have something in the works as we speak


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Pics homie
> did you trade your cutty ?


Sold the Cutty....Ill post a build thread once I have some progress updates on it real SOON! :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT FOR THE 2 DOOR BOXES!!!!:guns:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

pics Danny!!! Is it a landau?? Congrats bro.....


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> pics Danny!!! Is it a landau?? Congrats bro.....


Here you go Mike...NO its not a Landau but its a 1 owner original arizona car bought here in Chandler AZ...with every single thing OG down to the tape deck and hub caps....and its an 86!


----------



## unlucky (Mar 18, 2012)

AND I HAVE TO SELL IT BECAUSE I'M BROKE! :banghead:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

AGAINST ALL ODDS......LA CHAPTER MAJESTICS....D-BOY'Z RIDE


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

My daily


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

manniefresh said:


> My daily


wow looks a lot like my old one even down to the painted rockers......


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Are the rear quarter panels the same on a 4 dr?? I might getting a project box with some rust issue on the rear quarter..


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can a monte corlos seat. Fit a. Box caprice 2 door


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/321103-1984-chevy-capice-2-door-lots-work-done.html

Mine's for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

my homie's box project already sporting the HID's


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

1regio3 said:


> Can a monte corlos seat. Fit a. Box caprice 2 door


TTT


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

where u get them hids


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> where u get them hids


760 Kustoms in escondido north of San Diego


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> where u get them hids


Check out ebay homie...you can get em for $40 shipped to you


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Check out ebay homie...you can get em for $40 shipped to you


craigslist 65 installed. dnt gtta wait for shippin


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> craigslist 65 installed. dnt gtta wait for shippin


 is it a kit or the lights themselves? i use to have some for my elco but they were sealed beams completeheadlight.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know if this the right way these things supposed to go for the quarter windows?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> is it a kit or the lights themselves? i use to have some for my elco but they were sealed beams completeheadlight.


Hid kit...the euro caprices don't have sealed beams they use halogen bulbs like the modern cars


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm looking for a LH 86 landau tip. Please get at me if you have any leads. Thanks


baldvogues said:


> *I'm lookin' for a RH side Landau tip from a '86 or '87* (I know '87 was the short style tip and I'm pretty sure '86 was too).
> 
> Don't want that long stuff but I do happen to have a RH side from a '85 or older as seen below if anyone needs one (the longer of the two) *(SOLD, RH long Landau tip SOLD)*:
> 
> ...


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Hid kit...the euro caprices don't have sealed beams they use halogen bulbs like the modern cars


 thanx homie


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

MY RIDE


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Ours is in the works


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Can one of you guys that's got the Coupe De Ville quarter window trim tell me how you installed it? Clips? Epoxy? Trying to figure best way to do mine:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got some left side quarter window trim? I need it. Almost any condition is fine, as long as its not all bent up. Only need three pieces that fit together, not the bottom piece.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

How different is the '79 trunk inside than the '80's? Would a trunk carpet from '79 work in my '87 or no?


----------



## Tone Lok (Sep 21, 2009)

baldvogues said:


> Can one of you guys that's got the Coupe De Ville quarter window trim tell me how you installed it? Clips? Epoxy? Trying to figure best way to do mine:


I just used a thick bead of the clear weatherproof silicone on the bottom side and taped the moulding down for a day and it holds well but its not permanent so if i need to i can take it off with a little effort


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LA CHAPTER MAJESTICS BOX


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This is how much I love my 2 door caprices! Ill post better pics when my sleeve is done


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

CORE said:


> :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnn id like to fuck in that thing...still tryna find my own 2 door... sick as fuck


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> This is how much I love my 2 door caprices! Ill post better pics when my sleeve is done



im glad im not the only caprice nut..everyone in pennsylvania are just too lame..


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

86 Landau


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

baldvogues said:


> Anybody got some left side quarter window trim? I need it. Almost any condition is fine, as long as its not all bent up. Only need three pieces that fit together, not the bottom piece.



You still being held up by those quarter windows Jordan? you should have never took them out


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> You still being held up by those quarter windows Jordan? you should have never took them out


I got it figured out now. Doing some clips and some screws to hold this caddy trim on. I'll post pics before it's installed. Yah didn't know what I was getting myself into when I took them out for the painter, but that anodized shit was a mess, this caddy trim will be looking good.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

my ride


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

BULLY said:


> my ride
> View attachment 465593


 damnnn tight ride


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

finally got a strong lead on an am radio for my base 87 box.


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we seen two yesterday in the works :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

THANKS HERE IS ANOTHER JUST PUT HER TOGETHER LAST WEEKEND


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

I MENT ANOTHER PIC OF IT THINKING ABOUT ADDING SOME GOLD HERE AND THERE


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

bigbadth1 said:


> finally got a strong lead on an am radio for my base 87 box.


:thumbsup: I got mine on eBay:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's a pic of our Caprice Classic Custom coupe (as per Chevrolet)!







Hope u Box guys like it!


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

looking for 86/87 2dr DOORS..any other 80's year is ok also...THANKS


----------



## rebel619 (Apr 20, 2012)

Clean looking rides...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

SWIFT said:


> looking for 86/87 2dr DOORS..any other 80's year is ok also...THANKS


got a set for a grand...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


NICE LOCKUP WAT SIZE CYLINDERS


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

some friendly fire :biggrin: coming to a hood near you


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I sold mine but I am in the works of getting another to build better than the last one . I'll keep you guys posted on the next one blubonic#2.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

GOT MY 84 FOR SALE FOR 4500obo


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

dropped81 said:


> GOT MY 84 FOR SALE FOR 4500obo
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thats a clean box wish I had the money to buy it. G/L on the sale.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dam I hope to have one these soon. Much props to those who do ,keep up the good werk


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

how did u getyour corner lights like that??????


dropped81 said:


> GOT MY 84 FOR SALE FOR 4500obo
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't figure out where this piece goes:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

baldvogues said:


> Can't figure out where this piece goes:


Looks like a piece to the air dam like its broken off. Nut I may be mistaken. If not it don't belong to the car...


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

815moto said:


> Looks like a piece to the air dam like its broken off. Nut I may be mistaken. If not it don't belong to the car...


It's similar to the piece that goes on the left side between the radiator and the radiator support, but doesn't seem to fit on the opposite side. None of the edges look broke.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

And then I can't figure out how these trim pieces go in, they seem like they're for the inside edge of the door window frame. Looks like the inside of the window frame has rubber all around that's held in by a riveted piece of metal...so how do these go in there?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

baldvogues said:


> And then I can't figure out how these trim pieces go in, they seem like they're for the inside edge of the door window frame. Looks like the inside of the window frame has rubber all around that's held in by a riveted piece of metal...so how do these go in there?



remove da channel weather stripe and then u can put them chrome in


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> some friendly fire :biggrin: coming to a hood near you
> View attachment 470692


Sick as a motherfucker. :fool2:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

i need some rocker clips 12 to be exact.....can anyone help me out w a part # where to get em....


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> i need some rocker clips 12 to be exact.....can anyone help me out w a part # where to get em....


Hit up standard fasteners inc. In santa fe springs california


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks good looking out


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Got this 80s caprice rear end for sale hmu if intrested (760)851-8118


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

It feels wierd when one of your old ex girls come around after not seeing em for some years. Today I just got in a old car I owned and did up back in 2000. Just looking at it brings back memories. Dude wants me to swap the frame and get it ready for big rims though.. So I will have some prestamp daytons and vouges and a old cce setup for sale...


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

815moto said:


> It feels wierd when one of your old ex girls come around after not seeing em for some years. Today I just got in a old car I owned and did up back in 2000. Just looking at it brings back memories. Dude wants me to swap the frame and get it ready for big rims though.. So I will have some prestamp daytons and vouges and a old cce setup for sale...


How much for the wheels n tires? pm me:thumbsup:


----------



## cleverx1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lots of badass chevys out there.hopefully one day my daily ranfla will look half as nice as some of these rides on here..much respect to everybody rolling on spokes and lowriding..


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

cleverx1 said:


> Lots of badass chevys out there.hopefully one day my daily ranfla will look half as nice as some of these rides on here..much respect to everybody rolling on spokes and lowriding..


LOOKS GOOD NICE N CLASSY


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

LOOKING FOR LANDUA MOLDING CLIPS


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHUCKYLISTIC86 (Jan 23, 2012)

*STYLISTICS I.E. *


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

CHEVYMAN480 said:


>


Clean box


----------



## cleverx1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

damn thats clean....where u get those clear lights??


BigLos said:


> Clean box


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.*512* said:


>


this the baddest 2 door caprice more pics on this one please


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

*wrong*

Ttt


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lovin it . Shyt is clean


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn I want one


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

62ssrag said:


> this the baddest 2 door caprice more pics on this one please


That is one clean ass box:thumbsup:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

both of my rides. gotta love them caprice's


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*79 TWO DOOR CAPRICE, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> both cars from DFW majestics


Cleeeenn


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a complete 2 door 85 caprice that I will be parting out...let me know what you need


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

1968 Caprice


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

We have extrapartsalso rockers etc


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody know where these go???


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

baldvogues said:


> Anybody know where these go???


U can use them if u have vinyl that come down on the a pliers


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

I HAVE 87 COMPLETE FRNT CLIPS FOR BOX CAPRICES.PM IF U INTERESTED IN LA AREA


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

JohnnyGuam said:


> *79 TWO DOOR CAPRICE, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB*


*ISLANDERS representing fasho :thumbsup: you looking good johnnyguam* :nicoderm:



JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> 1968 Caprice


looking nice brah :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> U can use them if u have vinyl that come down on the a pliers


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Our 87 2Dr iscoming together pretty nice too


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

Damn need that hard to find quarter window trim.......can any one help. Its for an 84 two-door


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

I also need left side rocker like this.. i have the light.... i need the wiring for both sides also


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Who could make this trim work on a Landau?


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

is that trim supposed to be on that cadi or they ad that? it looks a lil to bulky


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CLEAN CAR


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

CLEAN


CHEVYMAN480 said:


>


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

LOVE THAT COLOR 


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> some friendly fire :biggrin: coming to a hood near you
> View attachment 470692


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> Damn need that hard to find quarter window trim.......can any one help. Its for an 84 two-door


Just get that Coupe de Ville trim on there, or find yourself a time machine.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 482370
> View attachment 482372


FOR SALE?


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

yah i think im gonna do that....


baldvogues said:


> Just get that Coupe de Ville trim on there, or find yourself a time machine.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> both cars from DFW majestics



both cars have a gotten a face lift, new wheels, patterns, beats, new setups, and full chrome undies


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> both cars have a gotten a face lift, new wheels, patterns, beats, new setups, and full chrome undies


don't talk about it. post pix......


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone got a rearend for sale in the i.e


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR SOME LANDAU MOLDINGS FOR 80 TO 85 AND OG FRONT BUMPER FILLER...HIT ME UP 562 810-0051


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

AGAINST ALL ODDS...MAJESTICS LA CHAPTER


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

wow  i see we have to come hard or go home coming soon trust :thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

getting headliner and carpet done , let it sit for a month and off to mike lamberson


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> getting headliner and carpet done , let it sit for a month and off to mike lamberson


VERY NICE CARNAL! THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

RO68RAG said:


> VERY NICE CARNAL! THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!


thanks carnal


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


>


More pics?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> getting headliner and carpet done , let it sit for a month and off to mike lamberson


I see what you did back there.......... proceed on:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


>





:tears: wish she still looked like that


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like your feenin to get your caprice huh Mike!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hell yea..... should have it friday if everything works out... You will be the first one I call when I get it..:thumbsup: ...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> Hell yea..... should have it friday if everything works out... You will be the first one I call when I get it..:thumbsup: ...


Nice! Take a cruise to the west side Mike when you get it!


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if a 4dr caprice seats front and back fit a 2dr caprice 4dr is an 87 and the 2dr is an 85?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

manniefresh said:


> Does anyone know if a 4dr caprice seats front and back fit a 2dr caprice 4dr is an 87 and the 2dr is an 85?


They bolt right up, but the front seats wont fold forward


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks bro,
so the back fit as well?


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

hella nice imma have to put a 5th wheel on mine


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

View attachment 490168
View attachment 490169


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

*seats*

i got 2 door seats for sale


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

71chevy said:


> i got 2 door seats for sale


color?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

manniefresh said:


> Does anyone know if a 4dr caprice seats front and back fit a 2dr caprice 4dr is an 87 and the 2dr is an 85?


You can make the front seats fold forward by swapping the hinge on the side. Gotta open up the side of the seat tough.. Easy fix. Did it to my landau a while back. The rear is different though. The rear bottom is made smaller while the top will swap in.


----------



## manniefresh (Jun 26, 2008)

alright thanks bro,i was pretty close on buyin them out right.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

blue


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

mine is almost done and i was gonna sell it a few months back












just a sneak peak still getting ideas together


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

is that your head in the lower part of the seat pic lol


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

for sale all or parts
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...s/337482-80-87-chev-caprice-partting-out.html


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

T T T:werd:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

87, 88, 89 CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC HEADER AND TAIL LIGHT PANES. $380. FOR BOTH OR $200. EACH. DON'T REALLY WANT TO SHIP BUT IF OK WITH YOU, THEY BOTH CAN BE SHIPPED BY GRAYHOUND!. SHIPPING COST BUYERS RESPOSABLILITY.
REASONABLE OFFERS WELCOMED!



























PARTS LOCATED IN TULARE CA. IF AGREED WE CAN MAKE ARRANGEMENTS AND MEET SOMEWHERE ALONG HALF WAY DEPENDS ON DESTINATION! :nicoderm:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

any one interested in a fully wrapped , molded , patterned ,kandied (silver base oriental blue kandy ) leafed striped and cut and polished .

located in portland or , pics on request call or text 503 481 1673 . the frame is on a rolling cart for easy transport
you can see a couple pics on my link below


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>


sold this for 10 gs to get a lawyer ,,, the new owner sold it 2 weeks later for 20gs


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

^^^damn.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

icebox said:


> any one interested in a fully wrapped , molded , patterned ,kandied (silver base oriental blue kandy ) leafed striped and cut and polished .
> 
> located in portland or , pics on request call or text 503 481 1673 . the frame is on a rolling cart for easy transport
> you can see a couple pics on my link below


price?


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

icebox said:


> sold this for 10 gs to get a lawyer ,,, the new owner sold it 2 weeks later for 20gs[/Q
> your kidding right , i need to ship my car to oregon then


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

icebox said:


> sold this for 10 gs to get a lawyer ,,, the new owner sold it 2 weeks later for 20gs


That sucks Aaron, Best Caprice ever built!! You have to build another one..


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


>


Its about time Mike!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Its about time Mike!


Just wanted to put all the new stuff on it b4 I post pics. Put new Zeniths, grille, headlights, headlight bezels, front marker lights, chrome splash guard ,( piece that goes under front bumper that was black plastic), trim around wheel wells, hood emblem, trunk emblem ,all OEM. Spent all day yesterday on the car,still need to put new bumpers on....


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

What kind of grille is that? Never seen one of those before


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

hummm those cadi chrome rockers under those cadi panels?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


>




these bumpers?
workin on my car and wonder if the bumper come like this or you just put roundhead bolts and took the impact strip off?
or is it impala bumper???


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

nah those are caprice bumpers i have them on my 84 depends on year 87 have holes for impact strip these bumpers never had strips at all


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

*KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY *


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


>





maguilera63 said:


>





maguilera63 said:


>





maguilera63 said:


>


this Mofo is hard as fuck!!:thumbsup: been debating about getting a caprice....think I just made up my mind with this oneuffin:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

80-87 caprice master cylinder new chrome $125.00 shipped
View attachment 499502

80-87 caprice chrome bracket goes between header and rad. support $125.00 shipped
View attachment 499505

80-87 caprice gold drive line brace $75.00 shipped
View attachment 499506

80-87 caprice euro front new corner lamps $30.00 each with shipping or $50 for both
View attachment 499513


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

87, 88, 89 CHEVY CAPRICE HEADER AND TAIL LIGHT PANES. $380. FOR BOTH OR $200. EACH. DON'T REALLY WANT TO SHIP BUT IF OK WITH YOU, THEY BOTH CAN BE SHIPPED BY GREYHOUND!. SHIPPING COST BUYERS RESPOSABLILITY.



























PARTS LOCATED IN TULARE CA. IF AGREED WE CAN MAKE ARRANGEMENTS AND MEET SOMEWHERE ALONG HALF WAY DEPENDS ON DESTINATION! :nicoderm:

OFFERS WELCOMED!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Tiarra Grille....... WWW.Tiarragrilles.com......*







[/QUOTE]


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm almost there :facepalm:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

More parts posted under lady TNT page and the list. in our area. another set of lower 2 Dr rockers and back window outer stainless coming today


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

I USE TO OWN IT .. ITS NOT THIS ONE .. MINE HAD HAD THE LIGHT WOOD GRAIN INTERIOR.. TRUST ME IT WAS NOT WEIGHED.. PISTON TO THE FRONT ... CAR NEVER BENT ... IT WENT BACK TO ROYALS CAR CLUB FROM GOOD TIMES LAS VEGAS CHAPTER .. IT HAS COLORED MURALS AROUND THE LOWER CADDIE PANELS ..


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

THE LITE GREEN CAPRICE WITH THE PAINTED BUMPERS


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


> [/QUOTMYE]u89


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Sellin my 87 landau. Pm me if interested $3500


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:uh:I LIKE THAT CUSTOM "CAPRICHOSO" EMBLEM YOU PUT ON YOUR GRILL. I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE. ITS A NICE TWIST.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

caddy93 said:


> View attachment 497768
> View attachment 497769
> View attachment 497770
> 
> *KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY *


nice I like this body style I,ve always wondered if the euro clip fit on them


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

BigLos said:


> :uh:I LIKE THAT CUSTOM "CAPRICHOSO" EMBLEM YOU PUT ON YOUR GRILL. I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE. ITS A NICE TWIST.


thanks


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

815moto said:


> Sellin my 87 landau. Pm me if interested $3500


i would still like them rear bezels


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> nice I like this body style I,ve always wondered if the euro clip fit on them


 the clip. Was custom made to fit. To. Fit that body. Year.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i would still like them rear bezels


I still got another 87 in the works..


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

pics from 2 days ago from cousin






















































there popping up again and no ones trying to save them:facepalm::thumbsdown: 2 cars we didnt even get a change to take pics of straight to the scraper 1 85and 1 86 . so yes later if we find another clean one for a good price we will keep the 2dr box alive in our camp


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Lady TNT said:


> pics from 2 days ago from cousin
> View attachment 502336
> View attachment 502337
> View attachment 502338
> ...



where is that 86 at ?


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

keola808 said:


> *2010 las vegas supershow...*


my BOX


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

MISTER. CEN CAL . said:


> vegas BABY :biggrin: ON MY WAY


ttt


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

nice:yes:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

SOLD TO BULLY


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


>


that clean weres this from


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MISTER. CEN CAL . said:


> my BOX


thats nice bro anymore pics of this


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> that clean weres this from


tx but it no longer look like that its lavender now i belive


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> that clean weres this from


FORT WORTH TX BOUT 3 WEEKS AGO


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> tx but it no longer look like that its lavender now i belive


:roflmao::roflmao: I HAD EVERYBODY FOOLED WITH THAT, "JUICE BOXX" AND "ICED BOXX" ARE TWO DIFFERENT CARS, SORRY TO BUST YOUR BUBBLE. 
ONE FULL SHOW, ONE FULL HOPPER


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

all time fav


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LOS ANGELES CHAPTER MAJESTICS


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

LAST SUNNDAY CREATIONS PICNIC


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

For Sale details in our page


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

any quarter window trim???


Lady TNT said:


> pics from 2 days ago from cousin
> View attachment 502336
> View attachment 502337
> View attachment 502338
> ...


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

got 3 sets will brake up one set for 1 hubcap or 2 and got extra centers as well


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes the kit is complete 14 inch.and we still have the dash pad top.let us know front bumper marker lights will be posted today


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

*kit*

















































14 inch forsale


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 503134
> View attachment 503136
> View attachment 503137
> View attachment 503138
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Bully no problem glad we finally did it too.you know we go a bunch of parts


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

86 LANDAU BOXX CAPRICE


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> 86 LANDAU BOXX CAPRICE


Nice..


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

SNOOTY FOX said:


> Nice..


THANKS BRO


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Can somebody post pics of that Black box with candy red leafing from Cali?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LUV THIS BOX CHEVY!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Can somebody post pics of that Black box with candy red leafing from Cali?


Hit up JB45 that's his old box....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Can somebody post pics of that Black box with candy red leafing from Cali?


i seen one night when i was out in compton that shit is nice along with the brown one


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ice-2-door-lots-work-done-4.html#post15712488
someone buy my project!!! $3300obo


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> i seen one night when i was out in compton that shit is nice along with the brown one


The black one belongs to cityIIcity car club


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

We have a 42 inch moon forsaken clean and complete for 300.00 pick up .sorry we don't ship. dark Brown smoke tint .


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>



lost these pictures like forever ago, what show was this??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

anybody got use for some cross drilled and slotted rotors for 80-89 Caprice? $200 local, will ship, but at buyers expense.
Rotors, pads, bearing and seals.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah what up King of Rimz please post your caprice wanna see it.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




THX, GOT SOME NEW UPGRADES COMIN SOON.......


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

62ssrag said:


> Ah what up King of Rimz please post your caprice wanna see it.


Pics are in my for sale topic above


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

King Of Rimz said:


> Pics are in my for sale topic above


I can't believe you haven't sold it yet... Serious potential.. G/L with the sale


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> I can't believe you haven't sold it yet... Serious potential.. G/L with the sale


Tell me about it...lol.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

King Of Rimz said:


> Tell me about it...lol.



u should had not listen to james lol to tare it apart man


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

caprichoso86 hurry up and finish so i can copy your build lol . did jagster do that front grille emblem , i promise thats all i will copy :x:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

71chevy said:


> caprichoso86 hurry up and finish so i can copy your build lol . did jagster do that front grille emblem , i promise thats all i will copy :x:


nope i made that on my own !


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

KING OF THE STREETS TAKES HOME $500


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> The black one belongs to cityIIcity car club


yea its clean anybody got pics of it


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>




this is how it looks now did some little changes since i bought it


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Damn that came out clean. nice pinstripes too 

from what i understood the car was build 7 years ago, so that would be a new paintjob and wheels?!

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

CustomMachines said:


> Damn that came out clean. nice pinstripes too
> 
> from what i understood the car was build 7 years ago, so that would be a new paintjob and wheels?!
> 
> :thumbsup:


the paint is still the same an still drippin all i did was the leafing striping an wheels


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> the paint is still the same an still drippin all i did was the leafing striping an wheels


Where did the grille come from???


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> this is how it looks now did some little changes since i bought it
> View attachment 512922
> View attachment 512923
> View attachment 512924











CLEAN. IM DIGGIN THAT FLEETWOOD WINDOW LOOK.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

86 LANDAU BOX CAPRICE


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> 86 LANDAU BOX CAPRICE


TTT


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

BigLos said:


> CLEAN. IM DIGGIN THAT FLEETWOOD WINDOW LOOK.


That's pretty and clean.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/3086179263.html


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*THATS ONE KLEAN BOX CHEVY HOMIE!!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

took this pic of a 2door yesterday!


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

for sale in san diego more pics under classifieds $3400 obo 760-270-0712


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BIG STOMPER said:


> for sale in san diego more pics under classifieds $3400 obo 760-270-0712


thats a nice project box. wish i had the money homie, i would buy it from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 517459


thats clean homie


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 517459
> [/QUOTE
> uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 517459


That's bad ass...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>


I like! :thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just put on new bumpers , and 5th wheel kit...... I still have one set of new bumpers for sale.....$200 for the set of bumpers. let me know...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> I like! :thumbsup:



thanks..


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


>


 Those lights inside the bumper new or did you just clean them up real good?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Brand new lights on bumper. You can get them on ebay for $17 dollars each...:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

All the chrome , lights and all emblems on car are Brand new. You can still get most of the things brand new or nos.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


>


Why you showing off Mike? LOL just playing cars fuckin clean homie.. Gonna be a while before mine hits the streets


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>


looking good


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

i think im regreting getting rid of mine


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! More things planned for it.............


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Daaaamn


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

baldvogues said:


> Daaaamn


Cheap..


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


>


Wow this one looks real nice!!!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

86 LANDAU CAPRICE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

baldvogues said:


> Daaaamn


Real cheap


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anybody know what other seats bolt right up to the box besides the Cadillac pillows


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Does anybody know what other seats bolt right up to the box besides the Cadillac pillows


all b bodys are the same, caprice, cadi, delta88, regency, parisienne, and impala, even the bubble impalas and caprices fit


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

2 door seat for 2 doors and 4 doors for four doors


----------



## 84CHEVYBOX (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a complete interior for a 80-87 2 door caprice for sale...still have a lot of parts available. Door panels with power window switches. Entire dash clip. Back seat. Front seats. Driver side is full power. Ac vents in the dash, ac unit. Computer for 84 coupe. Pm me for pricing info. ALL PRICES NEGOTIATIABLE. Just ask. Parts located in IE. Prefer pickup but will ship on your dime. Do your own homework. I will also have parts at the POMONA swapmeet this weekend.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

84CHEVYBOX said:


> I have a complete interior for a 80-87 2 door caprice for sale...still have a lot of parts available. Door panels with power window switches. Entire dash clip. Back seat. Front seats. Driver side is full power. Ac vents in the dash, ac unit. Computer for 84 coupe. Pm me for pricing info. ALL PRICES NEGOTIATIABLE. Just ask. Parts located in IE. Prefer pickup but will ship on your dime. Do your own homework. I will also have parts at the POMONA swapmeet this weekend.


 color?.


----------



## 84CHEVYBOX (Mar 20, 2012)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> color?.


Dark brown in color....


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

LATEST UPGRADE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Those look sick bro


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Z







:thumbsup:*UR WHEELS LOOK SICC, CANT WAIT 2 SEE THEM ON UR RIDE!!*


----------



## 84CHEVYBOX (Mar 20, 2012)

84CHEVYBOX said:


> I have a complete interior for a 80-87 2 door caprice for sale...still have a lot of parts available. Door panels with power window switches. Entire dash clip. Back seat. Front seats. Driver side is full power. Ac vents in the dash, ac unit. Computer for 84 coupe. Pm me for pricing info. ALL PRICES NEGOTIATIABLE. Just ask. Parts located in IE. Prefer pickup but will ship on your dime. Do your own homework. I will also have parts at the POMONA swapme
> et this weekend.



TTT


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

is this the way the bummper looks that u selling, w out the 3 wheel i know lol


maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> Z
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CADI SWEET AS COULD BE, TOO


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> all b bodys are the same, caprice, cadi, delta88, regency, parisienne, and impala, even the bubble impalas and caprices fit


Thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got some euro tail lights in good shape pm me if intrested


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

heres my new project when i frist got it


----------



## paw772 (Aug 7, 2012)

nice cars just plan to buy the old American
American muscle
Doradzcie what could I buy


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

well the 4 door fenders fit on the 2 door body


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:facepalm:YES


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

one in a million said:


> is this the way the bummper looks that u selling, w out the 3 wheel i know lol


Yep. Exact ones front and rear.No holes for the bumper impact strip. I had 2 complete sets. let me know......


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


> Yep. Exact ones front and rear.No holes for the bumper impact strip. I had 2 complete sets. let me know......


is this a factory option..?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

bumpers sold!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 522223











this box is fucken clean


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> heres my new project when i frist got it


this reminds me of the 86 that ive been neglecting might have to do something wit it


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

BigLos said:


> this box is fucken clean


 THANKS BRO


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 522223


Bad Ass! :worship:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

joker75 said:


> Bad Ass! :worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

$80obo


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

A LITTLE SUNDAY FUN


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pic I was wondering are those cadilac quarter window trims ?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

You know it!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> A LITTLE SUNDAY FUN


Primos shit its clean:yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> You know it!


How are they to put on bro do you have to do any cutting


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Primos shit its clean:yes:


thx doggy:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> How are they to put on bro do you have to do any cutting


you have to cut the trim a little for the size difference but no cutting anything on the boxx


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Is this your red one? 


JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> View attachment 526577


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> View attachment 526577


oh yea


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got this for $1700 runs great its a project


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I got this for $1700 runs great its a project


LOCATION


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sacramento


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Well worth the price..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

good price good luck


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

one in a million said:


> good price good luck


thanks homie i droped the price to $1400 hopefuly ill sell it soon


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

i would grab that if it was closer


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I got this for $1700 runs great its a project


Ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

I have 86 2 Dr and a wrapped frame for sale the car is a project but it runs and is complete have a sun roof to go with it racked for ten batteries two pumps extended and molded a arms if interested pm


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

mike lamberson is done doing his thang


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> mike lamberson is done doing his thang


hmmmm


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

*how much for those doors?if u steel have them my impala needs a NEW SET.*




maguilera63 said:


> 815moto said:
> 
> 
> > I got some NOS parts i might let go, including nos landau emblems and nos doors. All parts are NOS. NOT REPRODUCTION. Ive had these parts for years, and these are left overs from the last 3 caprices ive built.
> ...


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

80 impala i got for $500 running n everything about 2 years ago now have 90's front wrap, back n mirrors will post pic of the progress later


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

my 2 boxes 80 impala n 82 caprice


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> mike lamberson is done doing his thang


:wow:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

t t


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*DAAAMMMM!!!! THIS CAPRICE IS SICC!!!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!*


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> t t


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> t t


Sick ass box looks real good .....but I'm curious on how your back springs are set up just wondering what's in the middle of them is that the cylinder or a shock????


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Sick ass box looks real good .....but I'm curious on how your back springs are set up just wondering what's in the middle of them is that the cylinder or a shock????


 THE CYLINDER


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

It's not a coil over so it looks locked up so why isn't the spring compressed


ICED BOXX said:


> THE CYLINDER


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

It's sounds like a newbie question and in a seance might be last time I had hydraulics was about 20yrs or so ago but in my back the spring was compressed a whole lot more when it was locked up 


brn2ridelo said:


> It's not a coil over so it looks locked up so why isn't the spring compressed


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> It's not a coil over so it looks locked up so why isn't the spring compressed


its a coil over , but da bridge is sitting on da cylinders till i get some juice to them


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Will a 4-door frame work on a 2-door box ???


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> Will a 4-door frame work on a 2-door box ???


It should I don't see why not


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> mike lamberson is done doing his thang


Do u have a build thread? Bad ass box. Love the rear 1/4 window. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Do u have a build thread? Bad ass box. Love the rear 1/4 window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/51319-project-86-caprice-16.html


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

So what are some of the most sought after accessories/options on a box coupe? I'm looking at a 87' Landau coupe all OG. What should I look for?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> So what are some of the most sought after accessories/options on a box coupe? I'm looking at a 87' Landau coupe all OG. What should I look for?


First off in my opinion , just having a 87 landau is rare enough. Second all power including passenger power seat. These arent like 60's impalas. The best option box was checked when they made it a landau.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

815moto said:


> First off in my opinion , just having a 87 landau is rare enough. Second all power including passenger power seat. These arent like 60's impalas. The best option box was checked when they made it a landau.


:thumbsup:. Yea I believe it's all power. Has optional gadges & sports suspension w/ rear sway bar.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:. Yea I believe it's all power. Has optional gadges & sports suspension w/ rear sway bar.


sounds like youre in the game then.. If you dont want it let me get it.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

With a 90s caddy will the interior fit with much modification if any on a box what problems will I come across if any to change the seats and door panels and dash


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im selling the back window trim for 120 shipped its in great shape 2dr not the 4dr the trim has to be 2dr to fit. i have it posted on ebay as well


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My new 85 project


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> My new 85 project



looks good u going to redo it


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

I got impact strips for sale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...8593-official-box-chevy-caprice-parts-59.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes eventually but for now just gona cruise it 


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> looks good u going to redo it


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

sell me those cady rocker panels you dont need them


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

815moto said:


> sounds like youre in the game then.. If you dont want it let me get it.


Coo. Plan on using it as a daily. How's the quality of some of that re-pop stuff?........bezels,lenses,etc


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

71chevy said:


> sell me those cady rocker panels you dont need them


Sure $4, 500 and you can have the car for free


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

ill let you know when im done with mine....oops im using hueros acct..hahahhaha


brn2ridelo said:


> With a 90s caddy will the interior fit with much modification if any on a box what problems will I come across if any to change the seats and door panels and dash


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

one in a million said:


> ill let you know when im done with mine....oops im using hueros acct..hahahhaha


What up rich post some more pics on your build page


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm looking for inner door arm rest.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

King Of Rimz said:


>


If you didn't cover those window openings I would of bought yours but I was looking more for a daily cruiser


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DANNY305 said:


> I'm looking for inner door arm rest.


FRONTS OR REARS


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

car looks good with the gold stripe


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

This car has come a long way. what a vison. came out very very very nice!!!!


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

MILGON said:


> car looks good with the gold stripe


:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

MILGON said:


> This car has come a long way. what a vison. came out very very very nice!!!!


Thanks trying to finish it by da end of this year


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ICED BOXX said:


> FRONTS OR REARS


fronts.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DANNY305 said:


> fronts.


does yours have the window switches in them or on the door?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

cloz grumpy said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> TTT


are u going to redo da panels ?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> are u going to redo da panels ?


Debating if I should paint them same as car cobalt blue with blue micro flake or just wait till paint the entire car next year a sour Apple green but then again still undecided if I should go the same color on panels or a tan with tan leather interior


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> Debating if I should paint them same as car cobalt blue with blue micro flake or just wait till paint the entire car next year a sour Apple green but then again still undecided if I should go the same color on panels or a tan with tan leather interior


i mean move them down and add da caddi rockers , i never been a big fan of adding da panels on top of da caprice rockers they just sit to high , also move the da side mirrors back some also to give it da right look from 86 -90 style


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i mean move them down and add da caddi rockers , i never been a big fan of adding da panels on top of da caprice rockers they just sit to high , also move the da side mirrors back some also to give it da right look from 86 -90 style


Na I like the look it has already reminds me of my old one I had a few years ago


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

anybody no were a full set of cadi rocker panels , the actual chrome , seen the ones for the door on ebay but not the front or rear


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> Coo. Plan on using it as a daily. How's the quality of some of that re-pop stuff?........bezels,lenses,etc


Well I personally dont use repop parts. The only time I would buy repop parts was if there wasnt any availability and I had to get something done quick. Ive used the repop headlight bezels on customers cars and they are good. Back in the ay they were yellowish though. The corner lenses arent bad either. I have not personally seen the repop bumper turn sigal lenses. The actual bumpers are junk(to me). I dont use the repop bumper strips cause Im biased torwards the 86-90 ones. They dont remake the tailight bezels or license plate bezel. You gotta find nos ones. The wheel well trim looks shady cause they dont have that factory shine. The front bumper fillers arent bad and really a good alternative towards not finding a good stock one or nos. I have 2 nos ones left and plan on keepin em. Ive got basically everything nos for my car ready to go.If I ever get a chance to work on it.

I would post up some pics of my nos stash, but I dont want my inbox to get full!!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MILGON said:


> This car has come a long way. what a vison. came out very very very nice!!!!


Man thats one bad mofo. ALL HAIL TO THE CHIEF!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i mean move them down and add da caddi rockers , i never been a big fan of adding da panels on top of da caprice rockers they just sit to high , also move the da side mirrors back some also to give it da right look from 86 -90 style


:yes:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

815moto said:


> Well I personally dont use repop parts. The only time I would buy repop parts was if there wasnt any availability and I had to get something done quick. Ive used the repop headlight bezels on customers cars and they are good. Back in the ay they were yellowish though. The corner lenses arent bad either. I have not personally seen the repop bumper turn sigal lenses. The actual bumpers are junk(to me). I dont use the repop bumper strips cause Im biased torwards the 86-90 ones. They dont remake the tailight bezels or license plate bezel. You gotta find nos ones. The wheel well trim looks shady cause they dont have that factory shine. The front bumper fillers arent bad and really a good alternative towards not finding a good stock one or nos. I have 2 nos ones left and plan on keepin em. Ive got basically everything nos for my car ready to go.If I ever get a chance to work on it.
> 
> I would post up some pics of my nos stash, but I dont want my inbox to get full!!


Nice.......I've started collecting a few caprice nos parts myself. I bought this car sight unseen so I'm hoping everything is in good shape...hno: Just went off a few pics the guy sent me which appears to be in great shape..:x: Hopefully I'll be able to contribute to this topic soon. Hey thanks for info. I'm sure I'll have more qustions once it arrives.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

has anyone ever seen a caprice with t-tops hmmm...dont know if this would look right roof might be to big??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> has anyone ever seen a caprice with t-tops hmmm...dont know if this would look right roof might be to big??


:barf:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

brn2ridelo said:


> has anyone ever seen a caprice with t-tops hmmm...dont know if this would look right roof might be to big??


Door frame wont let it happen


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> Door frame wont let it happen


Yes that is so very true all the other cars with t-tops don't have that window frame


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> has anyone ever seen a caprice with t-tops hmmm...dont know if this would look right roof might be to big??


You could probably do it, with T-Tops off of a 70's Monte. You would have to cut your window frames, and use the window supports off of the Monte. If you took all that, and cut the roof line out of the Monte, it could be done.


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

ttops would be nice but with all that work probably easier to vert it


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Detour64 said:


> ttops would be nice but with all that work probably easier to vert it


:nono: NOT AT ALL! I started my box today, it's easier said then done for sure. Oh well the way I look at it, try try until you get it right! I got until next season to get it done, I'm doing it with no help from those that have already done one. So if I dont complete it, to the crusher it will go!!


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

Need 86-87 landu moldings.


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

such a clean one


ICED BOXX said:


> LAST SUNNDAY CREATIONS PICNIC


inspired me


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LKWD Local said:


> such a clean one
> 
> inspired me


Thats tight


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm on a mad hunt for these tips. Anyone know where i can find any? 84 Caprice Landa


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

LOOKING TO PART WITH MY 85' CAPRICE 2DR.
HAS BEEN CONVERTED TO THE EURO FRONT CLIP AND REAR
I USED TO ROLL IT ON 20" KNOCKOFFS UNTIL I WAS REARENDED
AFTER THAT HAPPENED I WAS DOING A TEAR DOWN AND GONNA REBUILD
NEVER GOT TO FINISH IT AND I HAVE OTHER PROJECTS THAT NEED FINISHING
(87' LUXURY SPORT T-TOP MONTE CARLO)
SO AS IT SITS THE INTERIOR IS OUT (HAVE MOST OF IT STILL)
I PURCHASED A CADILLAC DASH THAT I NEVER INSTALLED 
(GOES WITH IT)
NO ENGINE OR TRANSMISSION 
(MIGHT BE ABLE TO PROVIDE THAT FOR A REBUILD)
WINDSHEILD IS BUSTED AND HOOD GOT KINKED
LEFT REAR QUARTER IS WHERE THE COLLISION HAPPENED
MY PAINT & BODY MAN SAYS IT'S WORKABLE
PAINT IS A LIGHT BLUE METALLIC COLOR
(PAINT COST $3K WHEN WAS DONE AND STILL LOOKS IT)
PILLAR BY THE REAR QUARTER GLASS HAS A BUCKLE FROM IMPACT BUT WORKABLE
HAS ALL NEW FILLERS,NEW GRILL,CLEAR TURN SIGNAL LENSES,
BRAND NEW FRONT NOSE EMBLEM,ALL CHROME ROCKER PANELS

SO ,ENGINE & TRANS,WINDSHEILD,BODY WORK AND IT CAN BE ROLLING AGAIN
I NEVER WANTED TO PART BUT I HAVE ANOTHER PROJECT THAT NEEDS ATTENTION
IF I'M LETTING IT GO I'D LIKE TO OFFER IT TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FIRST
I KNOW SOMEONE WILL GIVE HER A GOOD HOME
I'M IN SAN ANTONIO,TX BY THE WAY
I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I CAN
ANY QUESTIONS PM OR INBOX ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

texusbounc said:


> LOOKING TO PART WITH MY 85' CAPRICE 2DR.
> HAS BEEN CONVERTED TO THE EURO FRONT CLIP AND REAR
> I USED TO ROLL IT ON 20" KNOCKOFFS UNTIL I WAS REARENDED
> AFTER THAT HAPPENED I WAS DOING A TEAR DOWN AND GONNA REBUILD
> ...


How much for mirrors and door panels shipped to 92225


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Someone said a 4door frame would fit under a 2door body is this true cause I have the opportunity to buy a clean 4door for cheep with on 60, 000 miles runs good wIth a/c a tree fell on body 
I was thinkin about just putting my 2door body on that 4door frame


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes it fits


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> Yes it fits


:yes: same frame, body's look different cause of the length of the doors...but 2 & 4 doors sit on the same frame


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

for some reason it looks cool with that hood n the cassle grill:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

My homie 87 from Houston Tx


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

WESTCOASTER said:


> View attachment 546030


nice fish tank


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*My two 87 Caprices. Both landau.....Thats it,Im not getting any more. Just picked up black one sunday.*


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


>


I need to order me that grill


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

i got an 87 two door caprice clean interior runs good full chrome undies 10 batterys two pumps its hot on the switch it needs paint it had a clean paint and i decided to re paint it and sanded it down and fixed the lil dings it had now i lost interest and also $$$$ so someone offer me a bigbody thats clean and u can have it my ride already comes with a 90 clip and tail lights its jamed kandy brandy wine cus i wus gona go with that color but came across some $$$$ issues so the car just sitting with primer hit me up i can tex u some pix comeone some one gotta have a bigbody or a 90d cadi


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> I need to order me that grill


Which grille? let me know i can hook u up.:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> Which grille? let me know i can hook u up.:thumbsup:





maguilera63 said:


>


The on in the garage cause the one outside looks a bit thick 
How much we talkin shipped to 92225


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Found this on another post


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> The on in the garage cause the one outside looks a bit thick
> How much we talkin shipped to 92225


Thats a Tiarra Grille. www.tiarragrilles.com They run about a $1000.00. They are custom made. I have one for the black one to just waiting to paint the black one b4 I put it on. I can see how much he will charge me for one for you if your serious, I paid $750.00 for each of them couple years back. Tube grille was $85.00 on ebay. let me know...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> Thats a Tiarra Grille. www.tiarragrilles.com They run about a $1000.00. They are custom made. I have one for the black one to just waiting to paint the black one b4 I put it on. I can see how much he will charge me for one for you if your serious, I paid $750.00 for each of them couple years back. Tube grille was $85.00 on ebay. let me know...


No thanks even at $750 to steep for just a grill I'll settle for a tube grill on eBay $50 bucks


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Got this one a few years back on eBay for my last caprice for under $50 with free shipping


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290735106580


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Does any one know if a 4 door caprice trunk lid will fit a 2 door???


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


> Does any one know if a 4 door caprice trunk lid will fit a 2 door???


it will from 80 to 90 same trunk


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


>


 looks good


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> No thanks even at $750 to steep for just a grill I'll settle for a tube grill on eBay $50 bucks


imo a straight bar grill looks better anyway. here's mine.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CustomMachines said:


> imo a straight bar grill looks better anyway. here's mine.


Where did you get the bottom ggrills


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

brn2ridelo said:


> No thanks even at $750 to steep for just a grill I'll settle for a tube grill on eBay $50 bucks


Man i like the way that looks!! i think im gonna order me one for my caprice!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

made'm, all ss


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CustomMachines said:


> made'm, all ss


Would those smaller grills be in place of your bumper 1/4 lights???


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

morpheus said:


> Man i like the way that looks!! i think im gonna order me one for my caprice!


Yea, they are nice. real nice. You get what you pay for. Call Tiarra Grilles and ask for Tony and tell him Michael from Arizona sent you, He will hook you up. $50 grilles are nice for street cars, but if you have a show car, I would spend the extra money for a Tiarra Grille. Well worth it.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Would those smaller grills be in place of your bumper 1/4 lights???


no, diff bumper. 77-79 series.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


>


Nice more pics of both inside and outside



maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CustomMachines said:


> no, diff bumper. 77-79 series.


:yessad:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dameon said:


> View attachment 547747
> View attachment 547748
> View attachment 547749
> View attachment 547750


How much for the stereo trim


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody know where I can get new starter for my caprice?? or rebuilt. I dont want to put Autozone Garbage in my car???? Any suggestions??


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


> Anybody know where I can get new starter for my caprice?? or rebuilt. I dont want to put Autozone Garbage in my car???? Any suggestions??


nothing wrong with those parts get the warrantied parts all ,my chevys use oreilly parts with no issue,and so you know napa parts are the same shit just overpriced.


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

texusbounc said:


> LOOKING TO PART WITH MY 85' CAPRICE 2DR.
> HAS BEEN CONVERTED TO THE EURO FRONT CLIP AND REAR
> I USED TO ROLL IT ON 20" KNOCKOFFS UNTIL I WAS REARENDED
> AFTER THAT HAPPENED I WAS DOING A TEAR DOWN AND GONNA REBUILD
> ...



THIS RIDE HAS BEEN SITTING FOR 5YRS, WITHIN OF 5 DAYS OF TRYING TO SELL IT I'VE HAD A CHANGE OF HEART AND DECIDED TO GET IT BACK ON THE ROAD.
COULDN'T LET IT GO AND GIVE UP THAT EASY
I ALREADY GOT AN ENGINE/TRANS SETUP READY TO DROP IN IT 
WISH ME LUCK GUYS !


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> nothing wrong with those parts get the warrantied parts all ,my chevys use oreilly parts with no issue,and so you know napa parts are the same shit just overpriced.


X2 lifetime warranty for only $30 can't beat that


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*KLEAN BOX CHEVY HOMIE! LOVE DAT GRILL!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT REAR END IS INTERCHANGEABLE ON A 84 CAPRICE IT HAS A 7.5 10 BOLT RITE NOW


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

You can use the rear end out of most full size gm's including Cadillac. Olds , Pontiac , and BUick and you can also use the rear end out of a 75-77 el camino if you find a SS elco from 1976 it has 3:73 Posi in it thats what I had to put in my old box. I hope this info is useful.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

mr84caprice said:


> You can use the rear end out of most full size gm's including Cadillac. Olds , Pontiac , and BUick and you can also use the rear end out of a 75-77 el camino if you find a SS elco from 1976 it has 3:73 Posi in it thats what I had to put in my old box. I hope this info is useful.


Curious to know what benifit this would be as to the stock rearend for just cruising wouldn't the stock be good for everyday use i mean i know the axle change for my old glasshouse shorter rearend to run skirts just confused as to an axle swap unless its broken in some way


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info 

Im looking to buy a new rear end since my stock one is going bad

SO IF ANYONE GOT A CHROME REINFORCED ONE LET ME KNOW


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

mr84caprice said:


> You can use the rear end out of most full size gm's including Cadillac. Olds , Pontiac , and BUick and you can also use the rear end out of a 75-77 el camino if you find a SS elco from 1976 it has 3:73 Posi in it thats what I had to put in my old box. I hope this info is useful.


cadi wont work, has a velocity rear yolk on it, drive shaft different design


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks!!! I have fleetwood rockers and caddi panels done for both of them, just need to put them on. Black one is going working convertable. Stay tuned......



HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody have a clean trunk lid for a caprice? Let me know. In phoenix,az....


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

MY BOX

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

dropped81 said:


> MY BOX
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Clean


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dropped81 said:


> MY BOX
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks real good more pics


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

damn i miss my old box, its only been a few months but i need another one already!!!


----------



## Mr Brown1 (Jan 21, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980...5?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4abcddb281#v4-37


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments i still got alot to do before i get it where i want it 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

SET UP PIC


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

JUST PICKED UP AN 82 BOX CAPRICE 2 DOOR....  STAY TUNED


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a rear euro clip complete for $180 an I also have euro have euro tail lights both lights for for $75 I will be going to the super show so I can deliver there if you want


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

GILLIGAN619 said:


> JUST PICKED UP AN 82 BOX CAPRICE 2 DOOR....  STAY TUNED


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dropped81 said:


> MY BOX
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


looking good bro


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> looking good bro


Thanks bro

Hows yours coming along?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dropped81 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Hows yours coming along?


its gone bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I got a rear euro clip complete for $150 an I also have euro have euro tail lights both lights for for $50 I will be going to the super show so I can deliver there if you want


ttt


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

dropped81 said:


> MY BOX
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


combo never goes old


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

Fronts both.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ICED BOXX said:


> FRONTS OR REARS


Fronts


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

ICED BOXX said:


> does yours have the window switches in them or on the door?


yea they do


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone have the lower front rockers w the lights. i need the light housing for both sides.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Where them Vegas pics at, seen bout 6 boxxes out there


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

dont remember if i posted these or not


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

88spokes said:


>


love the box homie :worship:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

i miss my 87 box i know its not a 2 door sorry


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

heres mine i gotta upload the rest i got most of the boxes i think


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 554459
> heres mine i gotta upload the rest i got most of the boxes i think


it was looking nice bro i got a few pics of it i just need to upload them


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


GOODTIMES RENO................:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


>


it was good meeting you bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Heres my daily


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

josephm86 said:


> Heres my daily


thats nice bro


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> it was good meeting you bro


fa sho! thanks for the pics


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

Qtr window trim for sale $200 o.b.o


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

shortymack said:


> Qtr window trim for sale $200 o.b.o


yikes, serious dough there


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:twak: ...


shortymack said:


> Qtr window trim for sale $200 o.b.o


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

200.00¡¿?, smokin crack?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

shortymack said:


> Qtr window trim for sale $200 o.b.o


 Give You $30.....


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I kno some may think he taxin but if you missin thid piece cause someone ripped it out thinking you can find another, it aint a bad price. The only how you gettin clean ones is is you buy a car and kno how to take out wothout fuckin em up.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

I GOT 2 BOX CAPRICE EURO FRONT CLIPS(87) IN THE LA AREA COMPLETE WITH HEADLIGHTS,GRILLS,EMBLEMS,BEZELS,SIDEMARKERS.....NO FILLERS...FOR SALE HIT ON A TEXT 562 212-8749 FOR PICS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


that was when it was in the bay


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

after doin the cadi trim ill never go back


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> after doin the cadi trim ill never go back


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> after doin the cadi trim ill never go back


I like mine to just need to color them the same color as car


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

You need those caddi rockers !!!!! They make the difference. Nice caprice




brn2ridelo said:


> I like mine to just need to color them the same color as car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> You need those caddi rockers !!!!! They make the difference. Nice caprice


Can you show me a car with and a car without to me it looks all the same it might be that suddle differance that's throwing me off cause I don't really see any different in the look


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> 200.00¡¿?, smokin crack?


Didn't where to price it at...It was just sittin in my garage figured someboby could use them before I messed them up on a scale of 1-10 solid 8...but the cadi moldings is the way to go


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Are the caddy rockers not as wide as the one's I have and the caddy panels positioned lower


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Caddi panels sit to high with the caprice rockers. To me, they dont look right. Purple caprice has caddi rockers:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

brn2ridelo said:


> Are the caddy rockers not as wide as the one's I have and the caddy panels positioned lower



look at the way i did mine :nicoderm:1 0ff no has them like this so dont copy my style lol its all good !


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

I need a set for my daily and set for my hopper pm if anyone has any


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> I like mine to just need to color them the same color as car


The top of yours reaches all the way to the headlight, the ones on the purple one line up with the bumper


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> The top of yours reaches all the way to the headlight, the ones on the purple one line up with the bumper


I might just remove the rockers completely and just lower the panels


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> I might just remove the rockers completely and just lower the panels


----------



## FirstGeneration (Oct 23, 2012)

I need the lil window chrome trim.for my 80 box anyone can help


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I miss my box I need to buy another one.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

mr84caprice said:


> I miss my box I need to buy another one.


Ill sell you mine


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im parting out a euro get am while theres parts 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...eds/351547-1989-caprice-4dr-blue-insides.html


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Got lucky and picked up another 87 landau. all og.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

815moto said:


> Got lucky and picked up another 87 landau. all og.



nice come up !


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

damn! Looks fresh


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> look at the way i did mine :nicoderm:1 0ff no has them like this so dont copy my style lol its all good !


I already started copying! Lol


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:GOOD PICS...CANT GO WRONG WITH THESE TWO DOOR MODELS!!!uffin::420:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> I already started copying! Lol


its all good stays


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

815moto said:


> Got lucky and picked up another 87 landau. all og.


want to sell it? pm me i miss my old 87 a lot!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

shortymack said:


> Didn't where to price it at...It was just sittin in my garage figured someboby could use them before I messed them up on a scale of 1-10 solid 8...but the cadi moldings is the way to go


A tad too high bro. I paid $63 each brand new NOS from the dealer.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

TrueOGcadi said:


> want to sell it? pm me i miss my old 87 a lot!!!


I fugged up and sold my white 87 a regretted it..Cant let her go.. I got another one though. 87 landau next to it.. That one maybe. paints fucked.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

815moto said:


> I fugged up and sold my white 87 a regretted it..Cant let her go.. I got another one though. 87 landau next to it.. That one maybe. paints fucked.


i want the black one haha….if you ever want to sell it let me know…..i shouldn’t have sold my 87 bro…..


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Dayum came up,, how much did u pick it up for??? And pm me the ticket on the other one ASAP




815moto said:


> I fugged up and sold my white 87 a regretted it..Cant let her go.. I got another one though. 87 landau next to it.. That one maybe. paints fucked.


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

King Of Rimz said:


> A tad too high bro. I paid $63 each brand new NOS from the dealer.


Well if you can still get them at that price let me know???


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

HATE ME said:


> Dayum came up,, how much did u pick it up for??? And pm me the ticket on the other one ASAP


Paid $4000..Out here its a solid market for clean virgin rust free caprices. Especially landaus. Hell I woulda paid $6000 if he was asking.. I Just did some work on the other one. Did a complete brake overhaul including stainless lines(inline tube) and all..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

815moto said:


> Got lucky and picked up another 87 landau. all og.



Dang...looks almost like mine....


























:h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> Dang...looks almost like mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Went for a ride been sitting for a month now I think the carb needs a re-build idle high no matter how much adjusting I do and stays on after I shut her off and that pesky rear whitewall that won't turn white no matter what I use bleachwhite ajax or whatever really annoying


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homIEs anyone got a driver side door


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

My 87 landau......PM me a offer...


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LUV UR BOX CHEVY !!!! LOOKS GOOD WIT THOSE SURPREMES!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


>


thats clean whats the tag


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> Dang...looks almost like mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. super sick,, moon w/a grey top would look good, and a NARDI would look even cleaner


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> look at the way i did mine :nicoderm:1 0ff no has them like this so dont copy my style lol its all good !


Wow it's coming along gr8


----------



## chevy4life63 (Apr 7, 2012)

Any one trying to sell there caprice let me know and how much


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> Dang...looks almost like mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like bookends..When you get tired of it let me know. I will buy it...Nice ride.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

chevy4life63 said:


> Any one trying to sell there caprice let me know and how much


Pm sent


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


>


For sale $3,500 located in Blythe Ca, 92225 
Call me ill give you a deal (760) 899-4144


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Putting on 90 caddi panels and 2 door fleetwood rockers on my caprice. I have a question for people that have done this. Caddi panels are cut and capped and fix perfect.I know I have to cut the fleetwood rockers so they fit caprice ( 2 door fleetwoods are longer than caprices). My question is about the rear quarter stainless rockers, I was told to use one of the stainless rocker panels that go on the door from a 4 door fleetwood and just trim the end because its not as wide. Has anyone done it this way? I wanted to use the stainless from the quarter of the fleetwood rockers, but was told its to wide????Anyone have tips on what to use and how to do the stainless rockers???


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Love this caprice.... Build another one kevin....​


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


> Putting on 90 caddi panels and 2 door fleetwood rockers on my caprice. I have a question for people that have done this. Caddi panels are cut and capped and fix perfect.I know I have to cut the fleetwood rockers so they fit caprice ( 2 door fleetwoods are longer than caprices). My question is about the rear quarter stainless rockers, I was told to use one of the stainless rocker panels that go on the door from a 4 door fleetwood and just trim the end because its not as wide. Has anyone done it this way? I wanted to use the stainless from the quarter of the fleetwood rockers, but was told its to wide????Anyone have tips on what to use and how to do the stainless rockers???


i dont think that would work well cause it get slimer as it reaches the bumber


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmzOMVwRqv8&hd=1


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

I missed out on this one by a few hours....... and it was not even 100yards away from my house, and never even knew it.. chingado..


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Btw... I got all the parts for this car.. for the new owner.. if anybody knows the new owner.. including the frame...


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

815moto said:


> Look like bookends..When you get tired of it let me know. I will buy it...Nice ride.


Will do....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

trying to locate a dash pad. does anyone know if the gm part number is the same for single (center) speaker and two speaker(on ends)? i would think there should be 2 part numbers but the dealer shows only one part number but don't have it in stock to physically look at it and tell me if it is made for one or two speakers. Anyone with the correct part number please pm me with it. Thanks


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

RO84CAPRICE said:


> View attachment 554459
> heres mine i gotta upload the rest i got most of the boxes i think


I was there when this car was being built car is bad ass.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

90 Cadillac panels and 2 door fleetwood rockers are on silver caprice. Having rockers polished and panels painted.....Now I need to do black caprice....


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE!! LUV THESE CADILLAC PANELS ON CAPRICES, LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


> Putting on 90 caddi panels and 2 door fleetwood rockers on my caprice. I have a question for people that have done this. Caddi panels are cut and capped and fix perfect.I know I have to cut the fleetwood rockers so they fit caprice ( 2 door fleetwoods are longer than caprices). My question is about the rear quarter stainless rockers, I was told to use one of the stainless rocker panels that go on the door from a 4 door fleetwood and just trim the end because its not as wide. Has anyone done it this way? I wanted to use the stainless from the quarter of the fleetwood rockers, but was told its to wide????Anyone have tips on what to use and how to do the stainless rockers???


 i used the cadi quarter and just cut them to fit


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-OEM-CHE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2e243c92&vxp=mtr


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


TRAVIESO87 said:


>


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

rear arm rests ingray and arm pads theydon't have the power switchhole cut


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody have a clean carpet kit for the caprice trunk? Im looking for one. Its the main carpet that goes on the trunk floor, the two cardboard carpeted panels that sit against inside of quarters, small cardboard carpeted panel that goes inside against rear seat. Let me know if anyone has them...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a clean,extra set of landau trim with all the clips for sale. I even have the tips (Spears)that go on the 87 header. Complete. Make your regular caprice into a Landau Caprice... Let me know if anyone needs them....Trim came off a 85 caprice.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


> Went for a ride been sitting for a month now I think the carb needs a re-build idle high no matter how much adjusting I do and stays on after I shut her off and that pesky rear whitewall that won't turn white no matter what I use bleachwhite ajax or whatever really annoying


NICE RIDE


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Wats the ticket bro,, pm me.. gracias 




maguilera63 said:


> I have a clean,extra set of landau trim with all the clips for sale. I even have the tips (Spears)that go on the 87 header. Complete. Make your regular caprice into a Landau Caprice... Let me know if anyone needs them....Trim came off a 85 caprice.


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

dropped81 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


love this one!


----------



## 85pinknpurpbox (Feb 1, 2012)

im going to get some pics of my caprice ill post them


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>



looking good bro keep up the good work


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> LAST SUNNDAY CREATIONS PICNIC


Nice ass box


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

del barrio said:


> love this one!


Thanks


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dropped81 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


looking tight bro


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> looking tight bro


Thanks bro


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Venom62 said:


> Nice ass box


thanks big dogg


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

from that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
to this


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> from that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> to this


Nice!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Thx G


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> from that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> to this


that you ?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> Thx G


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CE 707 said:


> that you ?


Yess siiiirrrrr


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

I see you double boxing them boys primo. Can't wait to get mine done.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> Yess siiiirrrrr


 thats whats up


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

3,800


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

ICED BOXX said:


>



damn.. is that flake or candy? what color is that?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> I see you double boxing them boys primo. Can't wait to get mine done.


he would have done a triple


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

just starting on mine, put the rims on today


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

singlegate said:


> View attachment 588207
> 
> View attachment 588208
> 
> just starting on mine, put the rims on today


looking good bro how you been


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i got a few parts left off this 89 4dr gry inside, dash pad, mirrors, power antenna, tilt column, head lights, perfect front and rear fillers, 1 bare perfect header panel in blue, sun visors, power seat motors, text 2087038706 i can post up pics and sell throw ebay


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*"TWO BADAZZ BOX CHEVYS" LUV UR RIDES HOMIE!!!!*

:worship::worship:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> I see you double boxing them boys primo. Can't wait to get mine done.


Raghouse comin up next


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> damn.. is that flake or candy? what color is that?


That was black base with hok violet over fuchsia flake


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> looking good bro how you been


thanks bro, trying to produce something for this season. il be calling you for some gold


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> he would have done a triple


 But i decided to bless my boy with a clean box!!! post pics foo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> But i decided to bless my boy with a clean box!!! post pics foo


don't have pix of it


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> don't have pix of it


Look out the window, snap a pic, then post....


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

rusty caprice said:


> Here's mine


LOOKS GOOD , JUST FIX THE TUCK AND ITS ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> LOOKS GOOD , JUST FIX THE TUCK AND ITS ALL THERE :thumbsup:


Tuck ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/331357-wheel-chips-6-styles-too-choose-7.html trying to get this guy to make some wheel chips for Caprice riders.....


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

rusty caprice said:


> Tuck ?


extend your upper a arms ,


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> extend your upper a arms ,


There at the chrome shop


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> LOOKS GOOD , JUST FIX THE TUCK AND ITS ALL THERE :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

rusty caprice said:


> Here's mine


Looks sick more pics all the way around


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Looks sick more pics all the way around


Few more pics


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

rusty caprice said:


> Few more pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

ICED BOXX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice killing it on the paint


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


>


very nice killer paint


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

rusty caprice said:


> Few more pics


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

View attachment 592680

What seats and console are you using any more interior pics


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

UP FOR TRADE FOR AN IMPALA LET ME KNOW OR CASH MONEY TALKS


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

ICED BOXX said:


>


What color is that???


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k522/
Grumpy_773/2012-08-20_17-19-57_715.jpg


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice! Love the custom yellow taillights!!!


cloz grumpy said:


>


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

theonenonly said:


> very nice killer paint


:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> What color is that???


Chevy pewter over ebony


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im parting out 77 caprice 2dr red inside lots of trim. i also have 1980 to 87 2dr bacl window trim near perfect


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lolz custom yellow taillights.
But fo real. Nice!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

The bulbs are wrapped with tape so the tape is painted....


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

cloz grumpy said:


> The bulbs are wrapped with tape so the tape is painted....


jk! Looks sick!!!


----------



## cleverx1 (Jun 9, 2010)

anyone know where to get the all clear side marker lenses? -corner of the euro headlights.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

cloz grumpy said:


> The bulbs are wrapped with tape so the tape is painted....


the matte grey on the inside normally works as a diffuser so the light gets diffused equally. 
redid mine as well.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


>


nice


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> nice


2X


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> TTT


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=599511&stc=1&d=1359091534


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Dayummmmm bon bon that MUTHAsucka is loocn bad asss



C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=599511&stc=1&d=1359091534


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

I







Im looking for some of these trim piecese. My first caprice so i dont have much info. If some one could help i would appreciate it.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

68way said:


> I
> View attachment 601990
> 
> Im looking for some of these trim piecese. My first caprice so i dont have much info. If some one could help i would appreciate it.


bro im on the same hunt.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

for the quarter window? , everyone is using caddillac trim nowadays wont find them in new condition. there is a place that can make the trim but exspensive


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

What is the name of the place, or do you have a contact number or web site?


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

nah i seen it a a body shop supply store ill look for the info and post it


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

71cheIy said:


> nah i seen it a a body shop supply store ill look for the info and post it


Thanks bro, I appreciate the help


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

68way said:


> Thanks bro, I appreciate the help


 Protekto - cowles products can help . they sell sum stuff on ebay too but caprice is discontinued so hhave to custom order it . not sure if they still do it


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

I NEED A FULL SET OF CAPRICE ROCKER PANEL CHROME AND CHROME THAT GOES AROUND THE ROOF RAIL PRETTY MUCH THE WHOSE OUTSIDE OF THE CAR. ANY CONDITION PAY TOP DOLLAR INBOX ME


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

cleverx1 said:


> anyone know where to get the all clear side marker lenses? -corner of the euro headlights.


make them. carefully remove the backing, remove the amber reflector and seal them back together.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

King Of Rimz said:


> make them. carefully remove the backing, remove the amber reflector and seal them back together.


you forgot to add the clear reflector, oh look at my lightbulbs


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

back window trim 2dr 1980 to 1987 caprice 120 shipped strapped to a board and insured, thats the only 2dr part i have


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

dameon said:


> View attachment 603355
> View attachment 603356
> 
> 
> back window trim 2dr 1980 to 1987 caprice 120 shipped strapped to a board and insured, thats the only 2dr part i have


I NEED THESE TOO WHAT CONDITION ARE THEY IN ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## cleverx1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *King Of Rimz*make them. carefully remove the backing, remove the amber reflector and seal them back together.

-gracias homie.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*New bumper moldings with white line in the middle, for 80 to 90 caprice. NEW $120 shipped for the set (Front and rear). I have 2 sets.... Need them gone.. give me call or text michael 602-423-0119

*


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank again MAGUILERA63 for the rocker panels Good to do business with you.:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

71chevy said:


> Thank again MAGUILERA63 for the rocker panels Good to do business with you.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


>


seen this one for sale a few weeks back


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> seen this one for sale a few weeks back


Thinkin about getting it


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*2 door fleetwood rockers cut to fit caprice for sale. 8 pieces total. bumper to bumper. Some of the pieces are fully polished and look like chrome. Can get the other pieces polished for additional cash. I got another set of rockers that I am doing a little different. $400 obo for the complete set.Pm me or call michael 602-423-0119*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !


That Bitch Hard big homie:worship:


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

How are these caddy quarter window trim supposed to fit I heard you had to cut them down. But these are to small or did I get the wrong ones? Any feed back would be appreciated by this newbie Caprice guy


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

68way said:


> How are these caddy quarter window trim supposed to fit I heard you had to cut them down. But these are to small or did I get the wrong ones? Any feed back would be appreciated by this newbie Caprice guy
> View attachment 608709



now u need the long piece that goes on the front door








and cut it to size


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

CAPRICH:-) OSO86 said:


> now u need the long piece that goes on the front door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool... thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !


BAD ASS CAPRICE HOMIE IF NOT THE BEST!!!


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

CUZICAN said:


> *V.P OF URBAN LEGENDS CAR CLUB*


TTT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> now u need the long piece that goes on the front door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE IDEA. MINE ARE THE WORST EYESORE OF THE WHOLE CAR. HOW DO YOU GUYS ATTACH THE CADDY TRIM???


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> THATS A NICE IDEA. MINE ARE THE WORST EYESORE OF THE WHOLE CAR. HOW DO YOU GUYS ATTACH THE CADDY TRIM???


silicone that easy


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO8existing trim or do you leave it in place6 said:


> silicone that easy


Do you remove the the existing trim?... Or do you leave it in place and silicone the Cadillac trim on top?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:2 door fleetwood rockers cut to fit 2 door caprice. FULLY POLISHED. like chrome. $240 shipped!! Need to rid of them. Pm me or call me:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cleverx1 (Jun 9, 2010)

_*anybody know where to get chrome sport mirrors?*_


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

68way said:


> Do you remove the the existing trim?... Or do you leave it in place and silicone the Cadillac trim on top?


yes remove the the existing trim


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> yes remove the the existing trim


Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:2 door fleetwood rockers cut to fit 2 door caprice. FULLY POLISHED. like chrome. $240 shipped!! Need to rid of them. Pm me or call me:thumbsup::thumbsup:


can u pm me some pics


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

PAT-RICK said:


> can u pm me some pics


pm sent


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

dropped81 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looking clean bro


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:2 door fleetwood rockers cut to fit 2 door caprice. FULLY POLISHED. like chrome. $240 shipped!! Need to rid of them. Pm me or call me:thumbsup::thumbsup:



*ROCKERS SOLD!!!*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

dropped81 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !


:worship:


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

I need doors anyone ??????


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

just a little some some extra


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ur box ain't no joke bro. :thumbsup: can wait to see it all done.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Question to all those who have done a frame off on there 80-90 caprice. I have a 81 Landau and having trouble finding body mount bushings. Anyone know where to get new polyurethane bushings? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Question to all those who have done a frame off on there 80-90 caprice. I have a 81 Landau and having trouble finding body mount bushings. Anyone know where to get new polyurethane bushings? Any input would be appreciated.


This page has the part numbers if that helps any:
http://www.theherd.com/articles/bushings.html


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> just a little some some extra


LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING THIS ONE IN PERSON


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Question to all those who have done a frame off on there 80-90 caprice. I have a 81 Landau and having trouble finding body mount bushings. Anyone know where to get new polyurethane bushings? Any input would be appreciated.


I mine from local parts store advanced, napa, orielys, and autozone carry energy suspension products


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Complete set of landau trim .From a 85 caprice. CLEAN. With all the hardware. $145 shipped... PM if interested*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

ICED BOXX said:


> LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING THIS ONE IN PERSON


:facepalm:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !


 sick


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !



:thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

A Little Preview 















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that's tight bro


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*CADILLAC ROCKERS AND PANELS DONE!!!! WAITING FOR MORE CHROME.
*


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


>


*BEFORE*


SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> A Little Preview


*AFTER*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


>


SUPER NICE!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


>


classy :thumbsup:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


> *CADILLAC ROCKERS AND PANELS DONE!!!! WAITING FOR MORE CHROME.
> *


 nice caprice homie.


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

IM SELLING MY 86 BOX. WILLING TO NEGOTIATE ON THE PRICE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/360500-86-box-caprice.html


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> A Little Preview


[/QUOTE]

just notice the wheel well molding why does it look real familiar and the way the panels are molded :facepalm::dunno:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*more pics........*


SERVIN_ANY1 said:


> A Little Preview


[/QUOTE]


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*?????*

just notice the wheel well molding why does it look real familiar and the way the panels are molded :facepalm::dunno:[/QUOTE]


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

asking 80 shipped zero issues dual remote sport mirrors off 88 4dr caprice


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> *more pics........*


After The show tomarrow i will post more :thumbsup:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

All Set Up And Ready To Show!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

dameon said:


> View attachment 623252
> View attachment 623253
> 
> 
> asking 80 shipped zero issues dual remote sport mirrors off 88 4dr caprice


Just sent u a PM


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Yo I need a nos, new front bumper strip..Pm me.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

this car got a lot of press when it dropped. always liked the color combo.



maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

SELF MADE said:


> this car got a lot of press when it dropped. always liked the color combo.


yea it looked good and hit hard but.... it looks 10x better now


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


>


One of my new favorites .:thumbsup: Nice !!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


>


 No Vaseline


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

SERVIN_ANY1 said:


>


clean ass box


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## DenaBoi818 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is my baby 66' two door for that azz....


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WILL A 4DR FRAME FIT A 2DR BOX CHEVY


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

PIGEON said:


> WILL A 4DR FRAME FIT A 2DR BOX CHEVY


YES


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

1regio3 said:


> clean ass box


LOOKS LIKE YOURS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=628099&stc=1&d=1365046873 HERES MY OLD 2door box


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> YES


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=628099&stc=1&d=1365046873 HERES MY OLD 2door box


 looks clean:thumbsup: what size is your moon roof?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:*Nice Pic Pigeon!*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> looks clean:thumbsup: what size is your moon roof?


I didn't go too big just a 38 inch I had planned to swing that car


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> I didn't go too big just a 38 inch I had planned to swing that car


I GOT ANOTHER 2 DOOR BOX COMING OUT NOT AS FANCY AS THE ORANGE ONE THIS ONE IS GONA BE ALL TAN WITH ORANGE JUST REVERSING THE COLORS


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> sick


NOW THIS HERE IS THE REAL DEAL TTT FOR THE HOMIE BAD ASS BOX!


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !


TTT


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


One of my favorites! its perfect as is. legit :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> picked up my box today from the shop final clear coat done !


This one's going to be hurting feelings for a long time :thumbsup:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

80 shipped like new tail lights, have power antenna 80 shipped, complete trunk carpet 120 shipped. ebay or paypal your choice


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Put a pic of carpet kit. I need one


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


> *CADILLAC ROCKERS AND PANELS DONE!!!! WAITING FOR MORE CHROME.
> *


This is very nice......


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

Caprice landau trim $160 obo


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/90547910200972156888840.jpg/

My Box I just started on


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm looking for a set of doors to fit a 86 caprice pm me been looking for a while


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

maguilera63 said:


>


TTT for 2dr boxes


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Super clean 


SERVIN_ANY1 said:


>


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

91capriceclassic said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/90547910200972156888840.jpg/
> 
> My Box I just started on


That's a damn good start!!!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Bad Azz Line Up Rite Here! Bad Azz Caprices!!!!*








:thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

maguilera63 said:


>


Nice line up. Where do u find the grills


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

genuinechevy said:


> Nice line up. Where do u find the grills



www.tiarragrilles.com


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

morpheus said:


> That's a damn good start!!!


Thanks mayne! I got the car and within about two months had both the clips and rims on it. Saving up for the fillers and paint, and I just got a conti kit for it too!


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

Looking for 86-90 caprice front bumper filler, and rear lower fillers, pm me or reply with price. Thanks.

Oh and looking for headlights too.


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

Oh and looking for the euro corner markers too


----------



## PeeWee135 (May 3, 2013)

Finally back in a box after almost 20 years. I'm so glad I found this site, and especially this thread with all the 2 doors! I'm coming back in the game with a 2 door (something I always wanted). Just got her a couple weeks ago.....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

PeeWee135 said:


> Finally back in a box after almost 20 years. I'm so glad I found this site, and especially this thread with all the 2 doors! I'm coming back in the game with a 2 door (something I always wanted). Just got her a couple weeks ago.....
> View attachment 641255


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

am looking to sell or to trade my vert regal for a 2door box chevy or a 90ed out 2door Fleetwood, lmk am in Miami. check it on craigslist Miami under lowrider. n on youtube.type (vert regal going on 3. lmk 786-277-8042


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

UP FOR GRABS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any one know a lot bout the 7o caprice 2dr pm me please


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

PeeWee135 said:


> Finally back in a box after almost 20 years. I'm so glad I found this site, and especially this thread with all the 2 doors! I'm coming back in the game with a 2 door (something I always wanted). Just got her a couple weeks ago.....
> View attachment 641255


lookin good peewee


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

dropped81 said:


> UP FOR GRABS
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


looks good...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Just dropped my box off at the body shop! Should be back in the game here real soon.. Been too long!


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone have their box modified for dual exhausts? Can you post some pics of your transmission crossmember. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

I wish mine was back from the shop I would take some pics for you.

Still looking for 86-90 front and rear bumper fillers if anyone has any extra laying around :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

91capriceclassic said:


> I wish mine was back from the shop I would take some pics for you.
> 
> Still looking for 86-90 front and rear bumper fillers if anyone has any extra laying around :thumbsup:


I saw a set of rear ones on ebay last week for 90 something bucks, plus shipping.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

68way said:


> Caprice landau trim $160 obo
> View attachment 635527


R thos r 87


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking 4 driverside door complite 87 landau trims thanks


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> I saw a set of rear ones on ebay last week for 90 something bucks, plus shipping.


yeah the front on ebay is $81 shipped and the rear two piece are $85 shipped but i was thinking if someone had some laying around I wouldnt have to go that route..... LOL


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> Looking 4 driverside door complite 87 landau trims thanks


ebay has a 87 landau door complete. :thumbsup:check it out. its on the part section and type in "caprice landau."


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

91capriceclassic said:


> I wish mine was back from the shop I would take some pics for you.
> 
> Still looking for 86-90 front and rear bumper fillers if anyone has any extra laying around :thumbsup:


Check out Autopartswarehouse.com 
the one they have is $89.00 I just recived mine for my 84 with a 87 Euro Clip last week and it fits without an issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Looking for Compleat Rear Window Moldings for a 2 Door 84 Caprice Classic. I do have the top and side moldings but, my bottom one is unrepairable. :angry: And YES, I tried a 4 door lower and it dose not work.


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

uniques66 said:


> Check out Autopartswarehouse.com
> the one they have is $89.00 I just recived mine for my 84 with a 87 Euro Clip last week and it fits without an issue. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Thanks homie!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

uniques66 said:


> Looking for Compleat Rear Window Moldings for a 2 Door 84 Caprice Classic. I do have the top and side moldings but, my bottom one is unrepairable. :angry: And YES, I tried a 4 door lower and it dose not work.


 I have the whole set . $45 shipped. lmk.:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got my new front bumper filler that I ordered from eBay paid $98 but well worth it made out of 1 piece plastic just like the factory piece looks real good! Gonna order the rears too


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

*pics*



















Up forsale pm me direct


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

henry36 said:


> Anyone have their box modified for dual exhausts? Can you post some pics of your transmission crossmember. Thanks in advance.


You gotta notch the crossmember to run true duals otherwise u gotta t it off in the back


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

dropped81 said:


> You gotta notch the crossmember to run true duals otherwise u gotta t it off in the back


Thanks for the info. Shortymack sent some pics of his so i got an idea how to weld it up.


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Car Buff said:


> View attachment 647043
> View attachment 647044
> View attachment 647046
> Up forsale pm me direct


how much a set of the rear corner fillers hit me up 562 810-0051 ask for sammy in the lb area


----------



## 1jordanfan (May 17, 2013)

Will the 86-89 caprice header panel fit on an 85 caprice?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

1jordanfan said:


> Will the 86-89 caprice header panel fit on an 85 caprice?


yes, It will bolt right on :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

1jordanfan said:


> Will the 86-89 caprice header panel fit on an 85 caprice?


Sure will


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Any body need or looking for a fully strapped frame for the box caprices ready to go $1500 firm located in PHX Az call me 602-312-8877


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

pictures


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*For sale...... NOS PM offers


















*


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> *For sale...... NOS PM offers
> View attachment 648399
> View attachment 648400
> View attachment 648401
> ...


$100 ??? Lol


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

lookin for doors and headerpanel for 87 2dr


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

genuinechevy said:


> Nice line up. Where do u find the grills


got me jealous ive been trying to get me a few 2dr myself got one no where near done been screwed by a few shops so decieded to do myself if it turns out half as clean as one of urs ill be happy


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

i have this euro header panel with front fillers and also rear fillers willing part out pm if interested...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

84boxman said:


> got me jealous ive been trying to get me a few 2dr myself got one no where near done been screwed by a few shops so decieded to do myself if it turns out half as clean as one of urs ill be happy


Thanks. :thumbsup: The black caprice and silver caprice are mine. And the candy red one is 4DA702's


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> *For sale...... NOS PM offers
> View attachment 648399
> View attachment 648400
> View attachment 648401
> ...





NOS!!!!


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

For sale 80-85 2dr caprice landeau upper moldings complete. Minus. Drivers. Upper Front. Fender. Molding. Clips included. Pics later, pm sent big. Gizmoe. Back glass and qtr glass too


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> *For sale...... NOS PM offers
> View attachment 648399
> View attachment 648400
> View attachment 648401
> ...



*SOLD!!! Going to Texas*


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

theres a whole lot of clean coupes on here lot of talent hope to post mine here sometime got some pics but dont know how to post of phone


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

natedogg84 said:


> i have this euro header panel with front fillers and also rear fillers willing part out pm if interested...
> View attachment 648694
> 
> View attachment 648695


sold!!


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

my homies caprice in the works


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

henry36 said:


> Anyone have their box modified for dual exhausts? Can you post some pics of your transmission crossmember. Thanks in advance.


I've got the 700r4 trani in mine and I took one side of my old 2004r crossmember and welded it to the 700r4 crossmember so now it's a dual hump crossmember:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

natedogg84 said:


> my homies caprice in the works
> View attachment 649551


:thumbsup:


----------



## california_valley (May 24, 2013)

*1965 Chevrolet Caprice im selling it! 2 door*

Im not sure if this is the link for selling so here you go. Hi everyone I am selling a 1965 Biscayne, bel air , Caprice 2 door post. Straight 6 engine, have never started it after we received it. The car is need of a restoration and has many dents on the drivers side. Im letting it go for $2000, more pics and descriptions to come soon. Located in Central California. We can assist in shipping it out to you , but you will need to hire a transport company directly.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

california_valley said:


> Im not sure if this is the link for selling so here you go. Hi everyone I am selling a 1965 Caprice 2 door. Straight 6 engine, have never started it after we received it. The car is need of a restoration and has many dents on the drivers side. Im letting it go for $2000, more pics and descriptions to come soon. Located in Central California. We can assist in shipping it out to you , but you will need to hire a transport company directly.


 Looks like a Biscayne or Bel Air 2 Door POST


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

henry36 said:


> Anyone have their box modified for dual exhausts? Can you post some pics of your transmission crossmember. Thanks in advance.


yeah just notch its quick n easy but u can also build from scratch using 3x1 inch square tubing real easy for show quality get it chromes out


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

Any one here wit 2dr caprice in arkansas beside me


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

84boxman said:


> Any one here wit 2dr caprice in arkansas beside me


mine in the works


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

84boxman said:


> Any one here wit 2dr caprice in arkansas beside me


mine in the works


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

84boxman said:


> mine in the works


parked next to my delta


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

84boxman what part of Arkansas are you inn?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

uniques66 said:


> *Looking for Compleat Rear Window Moldings for a 2 Door 84 Caprice Classic. I do have the top and side moldings but, my bottom one is unrepairable. :angry: And YES, I tried a 4 door lower and it dose not work.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *STILL LOOKING.* uffin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I have brand new NOS 80-85 rear lower bumper fillers for sale $100 shipped anywhere in the US call or text Danny 602-312-8877


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

87 Caprice Euro Chrome Mirrors for sale $175 shipped. Just plated and replaced the glass in both mirrors. I am not going to use them. PM me for questions or other pictures


----------



## bob4020 (May 29, 2013)

Wow. These are some great looking low riders. I´m going to have to build me one when I get the money.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

uniques66 said:


> uniques66 said:
> 
> 
> > *Looking for Compleat Rear Window Moldings for a 2 Door 84 Caprice Classic. I do have the top and side moldings but, my bottom one is unrepairable. :angry: And YES, I tried a 4 door lower and it dose not work.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

Juiced only said:


> 84boxman what part of Arkansas are you inn?


baldknob


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


that shit nice


----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3786249775.html

For trade 2 door box located in fl


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


Clean as FUCK ???


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

does some one know or has a wire electrical diagram for a 90 Cadillac dash swop to a 85 caprice im having problems with my signal lights to work


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Somebody was telling me that there was a 2 door caprice that was already done in corona cream anybody got pics of it???


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Somebody was telling me that there was a 2 door caprice that was already done in corona cream anybody got pics of it???


This one?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 653441


I always liked this one what happen to it


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

91capriceclassic said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one any more pics of this one?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I always liked this one what happen to it


sold


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so you got a caprice now?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

91capriceclassic said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed they used a 86 header and put euro lights in it


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I just noticed they used a 86 header and put euro lights in it


Oh snap! They did! Good eye homie! :thumbsup: Thats the only pic I have of it tho 

If anyone has the front and rear fillers for 87-90 HIT ME UP!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I just noticed they used a 86 header and put euro lights in it


That one is actually not corona cream its a vw stock color, but would still look good with a gold pearl to it :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

4DA702 said:


> That one is actually not corona cream its a vw stock color, but would still look good with a gold pearl to it :thumbsup:


It's real close to corona cream... I have a paint sample I bought and its real close... Still havnt decided 100% on color yet back and forth between corona cream and the stock cream color


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This one is fresh and clean as is... I believe it's the original paint color like my 86


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> It's real close to corona cream... I have a paint sample I bought and its real close... Still havnt decided 100% on color yet back and forth between corona cream and the stock cream color


Yes, a cream color is nice either way. Its going to look real nice :yes:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Decided to go with this Cadillac Waxberry Yellow 100% sure on this one?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 654817


:thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I just noticed they used a 86 header and put euro lights in it


I have that same clip. How hard is it to put the euros on it?


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 656299


Really nice


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

leomajestics said:


> View attachment 656299


:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

To give you a rough idea of the direction I'm going with on my caprice


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

More ideas for the direction I'm going with


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> More ideas for the direction I'm going with


You putting Caddi panels and rockers?? The caprice in the game has them??? Painting the bumpers 2. NICE!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> You putting Caddi panels and rockers?? The caprice in the game has them??? Painting the bumpers 2. NICE!!


Mike naw not painting the bumpers ... Can't figure out how to make the bumpers chrome on the game.. Yeah thinking of putting caddy rockers so I can get that 2 tone look


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTY


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

genuinechevy said:


> I have that same clip. How hard is it to put the euros on it?


Started on sunday one done 1 to go


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> I just noticed they used a 86 header and put euro lights in it


 you got a good eye, I just cut out the header that ws on there, wasn't worth the hassle to change it, most people don't notice that lol..


DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> That's the one any more pics of this one?


 I got a lot more pics, I built it in 08... true 1986, color is mellow yellow off the vw beetle, true Cadillac seats, 4.3v6


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> That one is actually not corona cream its a vw stock color, but would still look good with a gold pearl to it :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> you got a good eye, I just cut out the header that ws on there, wasn't worth the hassle to change it, most people don't notice that lol.. I got a lot more pics, I built it in 08... true 1986, color is mellow yellow off the vw beetle, true Cadillac seats, 4.3v6


Post more pics China man 818 I didn't know this was one of your cars... Mines am 86 too that's why I noticed the header.. 86 is the only year the header panel didn't have a hood ornament


----------



## Bay Area (Jun 13, 2013)

cadi panels in the works..


----------



## Bay Area (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Bay Area (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bay Area said:


> cadi panels in the works..



*For a caprice??*


----------



## Bay Area (Jun 13, 2013)

maguilera63 said:


> *For a caprice??*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> you got a good eye, I just cut out the header that ws on there, wasn't worth the hassle to change it, most people don't notice that lol.. I got a lot more pics, I built it in 08... true 1986, color is mellow yellow off the vw beetle, true Cadillac seats, 4.3v6


 I did the same thing on Mine! I have an 85, I had the lights already and got the 86 header for free so I made that shit work! lol


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Post more pics China man 818 I didn't know this was one of your cars... Mines am 86 too that's why I noticed the header.. 86 is the only year the header panel didn't have a hood ornament


I had an 86 with that header i always liked it with the euro or with out not too many people notice the emblem


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

genuinechevy said:


> I have that same clip. How hard is it to put the euros on it?


From what I understand, you just need the lights and bezels and it will work. And actually from doing mine, you just need the 87-90 headlight and you just mount them in and wire them up. shouldnt be hard at all.


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

91capriceclassic said:


> From what I understand, you just need the lights and bezels and it will work. And actually from doing mine, you just need the 87-90 headlight and you just mount them in and wire them up. shouldnt be hard at all.


I did one side over the weeken i ended up cuting a regulat euro clip and put the euro bezels inside the 86 header


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Has any one owned a box with an olds 5.7 diesel in it?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

genuinechevy said:


> Has any one owned a box with an olds 5.7 diesel in it?


???


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Just srsted my rebuild in feb heres some pics


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Laying tape


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Color


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Candy patterns


----------



## Bay Area (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Post more pics China man 818 I didn't know this was one of your cars... Mines am 86 too that's why I noticed the header.. 86 is the only year the header panel didn't have a hood ornament


here's a few of the the outside, i'll post more of the inside, and underbody w/chrome floor pans after I dig em out later


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Post more pics China man 818 I didn't know this was one of your cars... Mines am 86 too that's why I noticed the header.. 86 is the only year the header panel didn't have a hood ornament


 heres a few more pics, im still digging up the ones that show the chrome floor pans, and True Cadillac seats... several pics have some interior shots as we all floor pan shots, but I got more...





































































































DROVE TO SAN DIEGO IN THIS PIC


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> heres a few more pics, im still digging up the ones that show the chrome floor pans, and True Cadillac seats... several pics have some interior shots as we all floor pan shots, but I got more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks clean ass hell China Man... But corona cream looks way too close to this color... I'm gonna have to go a different cream color... Don't want to copy yours ?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> here's a few of the the outside, i'll post more of the inside, and underbody w/chrome floor pans after I dig em out later


??


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

i have another euro header panel complete bumper fillers and all super clean hit me up if interested....local pick up riverside county


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

H&MEURO said:


> Candy patterns


:thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ty


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Heads UP ............... Ebay has NEW sets of headlights for 87-90 caprice for $96.48 shipped per sets. I think it is a mistake . They go for $196.48 per set. Danny Flaco AZ and I ordered a set. Get them while you can . EBay item number 380487392493*


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT for my Caprice brothers... Just ordered new headlights,grille,corner lights,bumper lights for mine.. It's almost ready for paint ?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This color I'm going with on mine "colonial yellow"


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


> ty


 $175.98 now...


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have a new oe front impact strip for sale


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT WHAT'S NEW HOMIES? Need some more pics in here


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Any pics of custom interiors on your boxs? Trying to get ideas.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

68way said:


> $175.98 now...



Yea , I figured it was a mistake. I ordered a set and I dont even need them. I wanted to jump on that deal!! I got 2 new sets of headlights for my 2 caprices. This set I will just hold on too . Maybe one day , I will get a 3rd caprice.:x:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> Yea , I figured it was a mistake. I ordered a set and I dont even need them. I wanted to jump on that deal!! I got 2 new sets of headlights for my 2 caprices. This set I will just hold on too . Maybe one day , I will get a 3rd caprice.:x:


??


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Got my new grille in today! still waiting on a bunch of new parts ?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

KEEPING THIS TTT


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

genuinechevy said:


> Has any one owned a box with an olds 5.7 diesel in it?


Iv saw a 80s Caddy coup at the junk yard with one


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

IRONHEAD said:


> Iv saw a 80s Caddy coup at the junk yard with one


I think the only caprices they used that motor in we're the estate wagons


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

who knows this caprice? like 2 see more pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

A few Caprices that were at the Mesa show few months ago


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Another one


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Got my bumper lights and corner lights in today just waiting On my headlighs and the whole front end will be brand new ?


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Landau Box..


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Caprice Landau


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

parting out 84 2door


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I need to find me another one miss the last 2 I had


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> I need to find me another one miss the last 2 I had


Why you keep selling em?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Why you keep selling em?


Can't afford multiple projects like some cats on here with a wife 3 kids 3 dogs and a few dozen fish gotta build just one at a time then move on to the next one my 2 favorite cars are the box caprice euro look and a glasshouse ill build then sell or trade you win some you loose some not worried if I loose in the deal just makes me feel good something I created from my mind that someone was interested in so it goes but I've been without since december so its time for a new one


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/360500-86-box-caprice.html#post16461416

1986 CHEVY CAPRICE $5800 OR BEST OFFER. 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS. CHROME UNDIES. LOCATED IN IDAHO. WILLING TO SHIP IF WE WORK A DEAL.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Can't afford multiple projects like some cats on here with a wife 3 kids 3 dogs and a few dozen fish gotta build just one at a time then move on to the next one my 2 favorite cars are the box caprice euro look and a glasshouse ill build then sell or trade you win some you loose some not worried if I loose in the deal just makes me feel good something I created from my mind that someone was interested in so it goes but I've been without since december so its time for a new one


Yup I hear ya.. I've got 4 kids and I'm the only one that supports my whole family.. So I do things to my rides as I can


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

need new headlight buckets for my 86 caprice


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT For all my caprice brothers


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

almost there


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> almost there


Pinche teaser Lopez bring that car out to play already ?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I GOT THIS UP FOR GRABS. NEED IT GONE! OFFERS WELCOMED. PM/CONTACT ME WITH BEST OFFER.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> almost there


Mad props tacking the caprice game to another level


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

805Alfy said:


> Mad props tacking the caprice game to another level


thanks just want a clean street car


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Pinche teaser Lopez bring that car out to play already 


almost :thumbsup:


----------



## BillyDKing (Oct 20, 2012)

Yooo I need a caprice dash board.... Don't have time for junkyard anymore hmu


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone have a passenger door window for 80-87 for sale? or have the link to the box classifieds? I tried to look for it but no luck.

Thanks


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

i got a cadi grill for caprice 300 cash


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

CustomMachines said:


> who knows this caprice? like 2 see more pics



PICS OF WAT????? IT ONE OF MY MEMBERS


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> almost there


ONE OF THE BADDEST CARS IVE SEEN BUILT PERIOD!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> almost there


ONE OF THE BADDEST CARS IVE SEEN BUILT PERIOD!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> PICS OF WAT????? IT ONE OF MY MEMBERS


overal pics, wanna see how the patterns go on the caprice when it lays


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> almost there


came out damn nice, luv them straps too :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

4DA702 said:


> Anyone have a passenger door window for 80-87 for sale? or have the link to the box classifieds? I tried to look for it but no luck.
> 
> Thanks


I have some. Not sure what shipping would run.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> almost there


 EASY KILLER!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOES ANY 1 JUST GOT 1 SPARE EURO LIGHT FOR SALE??? IF DO PLEASE PM ME ASAP


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

454SSallday said:


> ONE OF THE BADDEST CARS IVE SEEN BUILT PERIOD!!


thanks


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

CustomMachines said:


> came out damn nice, luv them straps too :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> EASY KILLER!!!


will do :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

from the torres show


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas for rear deck fiberglass something different


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

nothing special


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

^^^^ Badass car


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a set of two door cadi panels made for a caprice


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> nothing special


Killing the game :yes:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> nothing special


Looking good paisa:thumbsup:


----------



## hopping landau (Jul 11, 2013)

very nice cars in this thread


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)

looking for door trimmings


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> I have a set of two door cadi panels made for a caprice


For sale?


----------



## cap67rice (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone have parts for a 67 caprice


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 654817


Clean. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

Does anyone have a back window for sale??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

dropped81 said:


> For sale?


 Yez sir


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Navarro_Customs said:


> Does anyone have a back window for sale??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yup. Get at me:thumbsup:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a few stainless. And sets and other parts pm me if looking for any


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

animaniacs said:


> looking for door trimmings


I have a set of the lower door chrome for sale.


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

BEFORE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

805Alfy said:


> View attachment 674010
> 
> 
> BEFORE


damn what happen ?


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

AFTER


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

Some guy cut me off about a year ago finally got around to finish it


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

805Alfy said:


> View attachment 674010
> 
> 
> BEFORE


Damn that hurts!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn that's fucked up!! But she looks bad as fuck again. Whats up Alfy Im Abdullahs homie from Ox. I sold you the first front clip before you broke out with it haha. He told me what happened awhile back.


805Alfy said:


> View attachment 674011
> 
> 
> AFTER


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)

My Husband ride El Catanon 1987 Chevy Caprice Landau


----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)

Interior


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

lafiera83 said:


> View attachment 676520
> 
> My Husband ride El Catanon 1987 Chevy Caprice Landau


Do you know what color this car is painted lafiera83 looks just like colonial yellow same color I'm using on my box caprice


----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope sorry its the original color


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

lafiera83 said:


> Nope sorry its the original color


If you look we're the windshield wipers Lay down on the driver side it will have a paint code


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a set of top door mouldings.set of roof rail moulding set of back window mouldings and a set of rocker mouldings all really clean pm me if interested ill try to post pics in a bit


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

X2 here


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

I need the back window moldings


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Today at the Traffic show in Ontario Ca,


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

im looking for the front and rear window trim for my 77 aerocoupe..if anyone has it for sale pm me..thanks.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

IMAG1013.jpg (226.8 KB)








IMAG1014.jpg (124.2 KB)








IMAG1015.jpg (128.1 KB)








IMAG1012.jpg (267.3 KB)








IMAG1011.jpg (238.0 KB)


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Found this pic on facebook, Majestics Mesa Az


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

FOR SALE 3800$ FIRM LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO 84 WITH REBUILT MOTOR RUNNING AND SMOGGED . CADILLAC SEATS. CADILLAC DIGITAL DASH , CUSTOM 3RD BRAKE LIGHT , MOONROOF . FULL POWER EVERYTHING . NEW 13 INCH RIMS AND TIRES. NEVERCUT . FIBERGLASS QUARTER PANELS 90 % COMPLETED MISSING 3 WINDOW TRIM PCS AND WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS. 619-770-9436


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

71chevy said:


> FOR SALE 3800$ FIRM LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO 84 WITH REBUILT MOTOR RUNNING AND SMOGGED . CADILLAC SEATS. CADILLAC DIGITAL DASH , CUSTOM 3RD BRAKE LIGHT , MOONROOF . FULL POWER EVERYTHING . NEW 13 INCH RIMS AND TIRES. NEVERCUT . FIBERGLASS QUARTER PANELS 90 % COMPLETED MISSING 3 WINDOW TRIM PCS AND WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS. 619-770-9436
> View attachment 679887
> View attachment 679888
> View attachment 679889
> ...


THIS IS A BAD ASS BOX


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

71chevy said:


> FOR SALE 3800$ FIRM LOCATED IN SAN DIEGO 84 WITH REBUILT MOTOR RUNNING AND SMOGGED . CADILLAC SEATS. CADILLAC DIGITAL DASH , CUSTOM 3RD BRAKE LIGHT , MOONROOF . FULL POWER EVERYTHING . NEW 13 INCH RIMS AND TIRES. NEVERCUT . FIBERGLASS QUARTER PANELS 90 % COMPLETED MISSING 3 WINDOW TRIM PCS AND WHEEL WELL MOLDINGS. 619-770-9436
> View attachment 679887
> View attachment 679888
> View attachment 679889
> ...


I would use the caddi trim around the windows. Eazy to do .:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


> I would use the caddi trim around the windows. Eazy to do .:thumbsup:


 i got those too around quarter window , butdont wanna give out to many pics maybe rocker moldings if i dont get rid of it.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

If I was close that joint would be in my drive way in the morning


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Palomino XL (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone know.if.a big body frame fits


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Checked it dont fit that was a frame for a 90


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

DONT DONK THAT THUN THUN!









i think its a cool ride, 

DUBSHOW 2013


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Palomino XL said:


> View attachment 681230


nice


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

I need to remove the landau fender trim for body and paint. Anyway to do it without removing fenders or fender wells? Any special tools needed? I just aligned the fender and door gaps. Don't wanna have to do it all over again.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

socalmellow said:


> DONT DONK THAT THUN THUN!
> 
> View attachment 681304
> 
> ...


When good cars go bad :thumbsdown:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Palomino XL said:


> View attachment 681230


Against all odds


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

socalmellow said:


> View attachment 681306
> View attachment 681307
> View attachment 681308


Nice color! ?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

henry36 said:


> I need to remove the landau fender trim for body and paint. Anyway to do it without removing fenders or fender wells? Any special tools needed? I just aligned the fender and door gaps. Don't wanna have to do it all over again.


If your careful you call pull it out from the front.. Unhook all the clips and slide it forward


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> If your careful you call pull it out from the front.. Unhook all the clips and slide it forward


Thanks bro. I found a thread on it. It says to remove the two bolts up in the fender behind the canister and battery.


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)

trying to keep up with you guys. Not easy.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

A192726 said:


> View attachment 682484
> trying to keep up with you guys. Not easy.


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

natedogg84 said:


> IMAG1013.jpg (226.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still got this and a set of rear fillers available pm if interested


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Pic from this past weekend


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Pic from this past weekend


Car looks bad ass


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=684156&stc=1&d=1376930056


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Pic from this past weekend


thats a neat idea right there with that quarter window


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice pix bad ass cars.... were in AZ are you guys


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>


Super Clean


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you. We are from Mesa, Az


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


> Thank you. We are from Mesa, Az


Just up the STREET


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

maguilera63 said:


>


Looks like mine but I have the silver on top n charcoal on bottom. What year is this one homie?


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

TTT


natedogg84 said:


> IMAG1013.jpg (226.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe parting this out soon !!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Majestics San Diego


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

kbron82 said:


> Majestics San Diego


NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

maguilera63 said:


> 1987:thumbsup:


87? No euro header or mirrors n older caprice guts


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

1 blck 66 said:


> NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanx


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

genuinechevy said:


> 87? No euro header or mirrors n older caprice guts



It is not a 1987, my bad, I thought he was asking about mine. Looks like a 1984 -1985 ??


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

MORE PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


kbron82 said:


> Majestics San Diego


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> MORE PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

here is mine just got it painted/just started


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

singlegate said:


> here is mine just got it painted/just started


What color is that???.....grey or a mint green


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

mint gray???:dunno:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

it grayeen lol


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

kbron82 said:


> Majestics San Diego


This car has been a long time in the making glad to see its almost done


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

kbron82 said:


> Majestics San Diego


super clean bussin heads for sure


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Drew513Ryder said:


> super clean bussin heads for sure


Thanx


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

JUST PICKED ME UP A 2 DOOR BOX GONNA START ON IT!!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> This car has been a long time in the making glad to see its almost done


Yeah just got it from my club brother trying to finish it soon


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

FLA813DOVER said:


> it grayeen lol


LMAO :rofl:


Hey does anyone have some euro mirrors they wanna sell and not rape with the price? Thanks.....


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

91capriceclassic said:


> LMAO :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hey does anyone have some euro mirrors they wanna sell and not rape with the price? Thanks.....


I got a set. $60 for the set. u pay shipping


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

kbron82 said:


> Yeah just got it from my club brother trying to finish it soon


Hell yeah good to hear its getting finished finally


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> What color is that???.....grey or a mint green


It is the stock color for 1985 caprice.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

guero vaquero said:


> UST PICKED ME UP A 2 DOOR BOX GONNA START ON IT!!!


Where's the regal?


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

malomonte said:


> Where's the regal?


Got rid of the regal Dante has it Atlanta individuals


----------



## Palomino XL (Jan 8, 2011)

genuinechevy said:


> Looks like mine but I have the silver on top n charcoal on bottom. What year is this one homie?


This is my homies car bro it's an 85...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

kbron82 said:


> Yeah just got it from my club brother trying to finish it soon


pinchi danny sold it ?


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> pinchi danny sold it ?


Yeah


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


> I got a set. $60 for the set. u pay shipping


Im only a hour and 30 min drive from you, I might just have to Swoop them up!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

1 blck 66 said:


>


Anymore pics?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Pic from this past weekend


First of its kind.


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF THAT RED 2 DOOR RAG BOX???


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

hey dudes, im looking for a steering column to fit 80 landau.

if anyone can please help.

thanks


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TAIB said:


> hey dudes, im looking for a steering column to fit 80 landau.
> 
> if anyone can please help.
> 
> thanks


You looking for a tilt column? How much you looking to spend might cost a lot to ship something like that


----------



## projex42 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> You looking for a tilt column? How much you looking to spend might cost a lot to ship something like that


Yea prolly cost alot to ship. How much for the part tho


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TAIB said:


> Yea prolly cost alot to ship. How much for the part tho


I'm sure I can find a tilt column for you.. It would be around $100 more or less depending on which junk yard I go to


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

*69 caprice*

I just sold this one few months ago..it was super clean original paint interior...was almost like a brand new car..fully powered ac and worked great. I had it tho almost 8-9 years. Not even a dot of rust.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

815moto said:


> Sellin my 87 landau. Pm me if interested $3500


Where are u located?


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


>


1 of my favorites clean as she wanna be...


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

2-Face '64 said:


> 1 of my favorites clean as she wanna be...


Clean OG two tone


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes mine too. Love it.


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

I got this 2door box chevy landau its an 84. 90ed
Out super clean inside n out 305 v8 stock motor and
Suspension uncut. Am asking 5,500 obo without
The center gold daytons. I have stock wheels for it
Am in miami,fl 786/344/4646


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a 84 2dr Caprice, and I am looking for the moldings to run a Full Vinyl Top. Thanks.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

i think i mstill have my old set in garage ill check tomorow


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

i got og quarter trim and rocker molding complete set up for grabs quarter trim needs work chrome is messed up


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

71chevy said:


> i think i mstill have my old set in garage ill check tomorow


 Kool, Just let me know when you get the chance. I've always be a Full Vinyl Top kind of guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOX-A-HOLIC (Dec 7, 2012)

What is the color?


----------



## BOX-A-HOLIC (Dec 7, 2012)

what is the color?


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Does any body have flix of dat red 2dr box rag?... ANYBODY? PLEASE?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kbron82 said:


> Majestics San Diego


That's nice can't wait to see it done


----------



## BOX-A-HOLIC (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone know the color of the box on paige 489 with the contienatl kit and Felix tag?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

ROYALTYRAG said:


> HERE GO A FEW TO SOOTHE THE MASSES.................LOL


 somebody was asking about pics of the RED Rag caprice heres a couple


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

81cutty said:


>


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats it before conversion?


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone know if a 80s delta 88 frame will work On a 80s caprice ?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

It should work they are both full size gm cars.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

454SSallday said:


> Thats it before conversion?


Yesser


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

My 86


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

CHICO305 said:


> I got this 2door box chevy landau its an 84. 90ed
> Out super clean inside n out 305 v8 stock motor and
> Suspension uncut. Am asking 5,500 obo without
> The center gold daytons. I have stock wheels for it
> Am in miami,fl 786/344/4646


nice car bro, good luck on sale.


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

rusty caprice said:


> Anyone know if a 80s delta 88 frame will work On a 80s caprice ?


GREAT QUESTION!!!


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


>


THANX HOMIE!!!


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

rusty caprice said:


> Anyone know if a 80s delta 88 frame will work On a 80s caprice ?


Yep 77-85 deltas are the same.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

http://s153.photobucket.com/user/GROUPE66/media/IMG_2980-1.jpg.html


----------



## projex42 (Sep 3, 2013)

looking for quarter window trim for a 86 landau,or caddy trim to cut to fit.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

projex42 said:


> looking for quarter window trim for a 86 landau,or caddy trim to cut to fit.
> 
> I have 2 sets of caddy trim allready cut to fit a caprice. One set is for my homeboy and I will sell the other set. let me know..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


>


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

..................


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

....................


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

singlegate said:


> nice car bro, good luck on sale.


:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Bringing it BACK!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

What year model is the orange one pointblank really nice


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

ICED BOXX said:


>


nice box:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Posted pic for a friend of mine


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Drew513Ryder said:


> nice box:thumbsup:


THX


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


>


super nice


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

BIG M SD


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


>


Sup Primo man box came out clean is that ur other caprice the hopper bad ass


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> What year model is the orange one pointblank really nice


Its a 78 Homie!!! Been built since 99. I'm breaking down and redoing everything


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sound good


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> almost there




This car is sick. Really nice build.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

eric0425 said:


> This car is sick. Really nice build.


THANKS ,


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

NOT A BAD TUCK


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CE 707 said:


>


I really like this one


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> NOT A BAD TUCK


Was wondering how this one was going looking real good daddy


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey I'm chopping my 78 caprice... Does any body know which rag frame is best for me to convert my box into a functioning rag?


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/capriceclassics

join here.

most pics are from this thread,if pic not wanted on the page send a message,
u can post any caprice pics/parts or message the page with pic for the page to add.


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

also,can tag your page/and or car club page to the pic


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

I got a 85 box Caprice FOR SALE 5k text me for pics (817) 609-9173 in Fort Worth Texas ........


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

Still got this parts hit me up if interested


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Any body break out any new boxes at the Vegas super show?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Any body break out any new boxes at the Vegas super show?


nope , just a bunch of junk this year !


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Any body break out any new boxes at the Vegas super show?


i saw maybe 3 or 4,and some others at the majestics hop.

ill post some pics.

the organic green caprice was there and also that red rag caprice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

maguilera63 said:


>


 :nicoderm:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Any body break out any new boxes at the Vegas super show?



There were 5 or 6 caprices in the show. I took pictures of all of them.There was a candy green one from Texas that was real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 819793


clean caprice cleaner then the ones at the super show in vegas uffin:


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

San Diego Caprice,has moonroof as well.


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 819793



:wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

socalmellow said:


>


Nice


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> friday breh! if i make it in by 2am i'll swing by daddy o's


Cool. swing by in the box!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

in process...still needs to be cut/buffed.. 
will be putting 13s on it and cutting.

int he sun,but not sunny.




























dark cloudy gloomy day





































not sure but i think this pic was edited


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

picked up these and other parts,

and the strip to extend the top to fit.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

socalmellow said:


> picked up these and other parts,
> 
> and the strip to extend the top to fit.


Coupe deville trim ? best way to cover up those ugly sun burned quarter window trim ... I'm doing the same on mine


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

up in the air getting new break lines and fuel lines , almost that time to hear that bitch run again after all these years :fool2:


almost done


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Coupe deville trim  best way to cover up those ugly sun burned quarter window trim ... I'm doing the same on mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

thought id update how my paint job is comming out!

dont see much updates in here recently.

still need 13''s for my caprice!

getting buffed out,1st pad of 3.
you can see another caprice in the background 

here is my 87 2dr!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

socalmellow said:


> thought id update how my paint job is comming out!
> 
> dont see much updates in here recently.
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> up in the air getting new break lines and fuel lines , almost that time to hear that bitch run again after all these years :fool2:
> 
> 
> almost done


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> Lookin good


thanks


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> up in the air getting new break lines and fuel lines , almost that time to hear that bitch run again after all these years :fool2:
> 
> 
> almost done


Chingon! uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

One step closer to getting my box done.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


> Lookin good





84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> One step closer to getting my box done.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socalmellow said:


>


My hats off to thos dude he drove this 18 hour to vegas no trailer real rider right there


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

X2


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

WESTCOASTER said:


> Chingon! uffin::thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> My hats off to thos dude he drove this 18 hour to vegas no trailer real rider right there


and back home!


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

my project after 3 years its out now had a 5.7 diesel now its a stock 5.0 caprice engine whit all the wiring harness inside an out


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

more pics


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

some before pics


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

2dr fleetwood quarter windows, 3 pieces for a conversion in good condition
Pm me if interested


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT for more pixs


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

KITTKAR said:


> It an't much yet, but it will be:   Finally got another one!!


that belongs here ~~~~~http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/271032-fish-tank-fest.html have a nice day


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> that belongs here ~~~~~http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/271032-fish-tank-fest.html have a nice day


 Thanks!! Didn't see that one. Movin' out.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> up in the air getting new break lines and fuel lines , almost that time to hear that bitch run again after all these years :fool2:
> 
> 
> almost done


I WANNA BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

ICED BOXX said:


>


What's the new color gonna be


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


>


Changing up the leafing ?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

image.jpg (64.7 KB)


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> nope , just a bunch of junk this year !


X2

Looks like yours is gettin closer :thumbsup:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

i got a grille 4 sale fits 80s and 90s paypal ready


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> [
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> is this now or before pablo did the patterns ?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> I WANNA BE LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP


i just want to finish this bitch , but there is always something slowing me down smh !


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Chris said:


> X2
> 
> Looks like yours is gettin closer :thumbsup:


so close but so farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> ICED BOXX said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> CAPRICHOSO86 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an after he's redoing the whole car patterns and leafing
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> CAPRICHOSO86 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an after he's redoing the whole car patterns and leafing
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> DANNY FLACO AZ said:
> 
> 
> > most be nice :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Hard to keep up with some of these sick caprices on here. This is where Im at on mine.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

A plus


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> CAPRICHOSO86 said:
> 
> 
> > that was just a couple days ago, going back with same color leafing and stripes, and more patterns. more chrome and new interior. All within 14 days fml
> ...


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Hard to keep up with some of these sick caprices on here. This is where Im at on mine.


follow the leader :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> CAPRICHOSO86 said:
> 
> 
> > that was just a couple days ago, going back with same color leafing and stripes, and more patterns. more chrome and new interior. All within 14 days fml
> ...


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

natedogg84 said:


> Still got this parts hit me up if interested


Pm sent


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a little sneak peak at whats coming........


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Just a little sneak peak at whats coming........


sweet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

DAT shit gonna go hard


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

tru2thagame said:


> sweet


Caprillac?


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

genuinechevy said:


> Caprillac?


No, CADRICE....


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Just a little sneak peak at whats coming........


:dunno: mixed emotions on this, new to me


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Just a little sneak peak at whats coming........


Not sure about this might be wrong , put up a front view pic of it


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> Not sure about this might be wrong , put up a front view pic of it


Ill post one up later this week when the fabrication is finished.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Just a little sneak peak at whats coming........


Funny me and my painter were just talking about what if somebody decided to go with Cadillac bumpers on the caprice.. Not sure how it would look though


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

I KNOW THIS AINT THE CLASSIFIEDS BUT THIS BOX FRAME HAS BEEN SITTIN FOR WAAAAAAAAAY TO LONG.NEED ROOM & SHE GOTTA GO!!!!DESERVES TO BE UNDER A CAR THAN STORED AWAY FOR YEARS IN A GARAGE…..




BACK ON THE CHOPPIN BLOCK.COMPLETE WRAPPED,MOLDED,FLAKED,KANDIED & SILVER LEAFED,POLISHED & CHANNEL BRIDGE IN THE REAR FRAME FOR 77-92 CAPRICE.EASILY OVER $5K INVESTED N IT & WILL LET IT GO FOR $2800(OR REALISTIC OFFER).FRAME DONE BY AARON VICKERY FROM VICIOUS CUSTOM AUTO.PM F UR SERIOIUS,NO FRAME KICKERS 




LOCATED IN THE NORTHWEST


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Cadi bumper on a caprice gonna go hard...No mo follow the leader talk now lol


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks Good !! :thumbsup: Post more pictures....



84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Just a little sneak peak at whats coming........


----------



## cadcaprice8492 (May 5, 2007)

Damn homie!! Thats the first I've ever seen! Looks like you started something ...... that everyone else will follow!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

BRAVO said:


> Cadi bumper on a caprice gonna go hard...No mo follow the leader talk now lol[/QUOTE
> 
> don't think no one else will follow changing the front bumper , homie has balls doing what he is doing if it works or don't he still gets props :thumbsup: , NOW ADDING THE QTR WINDOW I STARTED THAT AND OTHER WILL FOLLOW WHAT I DID ! SO FOLLOW THE LEADER :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

so enlighten me, u had that quarter window before this caprice that converted it in '05 or so?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

CustomMachines said:


> so enlighten me, u had that quarter window before this caprice that converted it in '05 or so?


yes sir ! that car was done around 07 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-custom-interiors/120718-henry-s-custom-monrovia-ca-16.html and if you go back maybe about 200 pages or u will the picture that topo posted up when he was done with the car !
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/51319-project-86-caprice-2.html


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

hows the car coming along 454SSallday


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Aight, enlightened :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> BRAVO said:
> 
> 
> > Cadi bumper on a caprice gonna go hard...No mo follow the leader talk now lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

That's right LOU


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

sdropnem said:


> That's right LOU


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the props on the bumper. Still need to get it re-chromed but here is how the bumper looks from the front end............


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

ONE MORE PIC


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

you almost there :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> ONE MORE PIC


I see what you did there, good fab work:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

NICE Work !! Now people will be following your foot steps !!:thumbsup:


84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> ONE MORE PIC


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

damn thats looks good can't wait to see what it looks like with the trim and lights in


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> hows the car coming along 454SSallday


the caprice is out of my life : ) how's my dream car coming along ? : )


----------



## CARTUNEZ (Nov 22, 2011)

whats up lay it low i'm selling my '73 caprice, it has a strong 350 engine and a 350 turbo transmission, the engine does not leak any oil, it does not smoke, its a strong engine, the transmission is strong as well it shifts fine and does not leak any oil, the car comes with full working hydraulic set up, 3 pumps and 8 batteries, the pumps are showtime blocks all chrome tanks and motors, the belly is fully strapped the A arms are extended 1-1/2 and molded, the rear end has 5" drop mounts with adjustable upper trailing arms, i have the horse shoes but they are not welded up they will come with the car, it does have a 2x2 crossmember going from horse shoe to horse shoe, the rear pumps have #9 gears and the front is a #11 gear, the batteries are AC DELCO 950cca batteries they are about 2 years old and hold charge fine, the paint is 8 months old it was painted in march, the color is a white body with a red flaked roof, the rims are painted to match the roof, the engine is also painted the color of the roof along with alot of chrome, it has a clean title and is registered until April 2014, THIS CAR NEEDS NO SMOGGING, I am selling for $4,000 OBO, for more information call or text me at (559)473-6667, p.s im from Fresno CA


----------



## MAKBLEGIT (Mar 27, 2011)

Does any one know wher I can get brand new bumper impact strips ,,1985


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

MAKBLEGIT said:


> Does any one know wher I can get brand new bumper impact strips ,,1985


classic industries they have the front one for $ 56.99


----------



## bigmon98 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## bigmon98 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## MAKBLEGIT (Mar 27, 2011)

kool '''


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gonna have a shit load of parts caprice lovers real soon!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> classic industries they have the front one for $ 56.99


I got both front and rear for $120 shipped lower 48 paypal only lmk


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

i got a full set of caprice trim missing 1 rear quarter molding. I have drip rail, quarter window trim , front window, rear window, rocker moldings, complete car needs to be polished located in riverside. can ship or pick it up. make offer Text or call 619-770-9436 use phone I dont get on here often . i will text pics


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking for a set of these, could someone point me in the right directions?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

68way said:


> View attachment 917770
> 
> Looking for a set of these, could someone point me in the right directions?


hit the junkyard the ones of the 4 doors work fine if u can't find a 2 door


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm having no luck, only ones I've come across are the woodgrain.



CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> hit the junkyard the ones of the 4 doors work fine if u can't find a 2 door


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Picked This up Last Month    Just Got It Back From Paint


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> hit the junkyard the ones of the 4 doors work fine if u can't find a 2 door


 I disagree, I thought the same thing.. the door area can say caprice , caprice classic or brougham make sue you grab a matching set.. years ago I grabbed a mix match set


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

68way said:


> I'm having no luck, only ones I've come across are the woodgrain.


Paint them


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


You will be homie !!!i like that shit!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


Is this SIC work?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


Them colors are even harder


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


HANDS DOWN PRIMO :thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


MORE PIC'S PLZ


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


One badass box right here. Need more pics though.


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

[h=5]For sale or trade 

1982 Cadillac Fleetwood 2dr Brougham de'elegence fresh "one belt" euro 305 chevy 350 trans 400 miles on both everything works on the car except A/C Clean Og interior Needs headliner and visors recovered, painted inside and out underhood pinstriped on hood door jams and 5th wheel/ 5th wheel is already cut for rim 90d front and back just needs side moldings to complete, gold E&G grill, gold opera light and newer caddi truck emblem, 2 painted Hydro tanks pinstripped also Clean rust free Arkansas car .....wife wants a ride so something has to go looking for: Baby lincolns or 95 and up lincolns or 2dr box chevys also money talks for the right price or trade Ill drive it up thats right drive it because I just brought it home from Birimingham, AL last night 5 hours not a single problem.....HMU!!! for pics






[/h]


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

low4ever said:


> Is this SIC work?


 YUUUUUPPP



plague said:


> Them colors are even harder


 THX MAN


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> HANDS DOWN PRIMO :thumbsup:


 THX DOGGIE



genuinechevy said:


> MORE PIC'S PLZ





84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> One badass box right here. Need more pics though.


SOON, WAITING FOR MY NEW INTERIOR TO COME IN AND COLORSAND AND BUFF


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

ICED BOXX said:


> YUUUUUPPP
> 
> THX MAN


Damn he went in on this one:worship:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CustomMachines said:


> nice!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> ONE MORE PIC


not bashing this idea but what are you doin for signal lights??


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

The corners lights are signals


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> The corners lights are signals



BOOOOOOOOOOO.........thems marker lights


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> not bashing this idea but what are you doin for signal lights??









:dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> NOT A FIRST BUT I WANT TO BE COOL TOO:tears:


Seen the pics on fb car came out realy nice bro SIC out did him self again with this one


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

alex75 said:


> View attachment 933738
> :dunno:


bwahahahahahahaaaa



CE 707 said:


> Seen the pics on fb car came out realy nice bro SIC out did him self again with this one


gotta keep it moving homie, next up rag 75


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

What booty kit is best for a box thinking of putting one on does anyone have one for sale


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

805Alfy said:


> What booty kit is best for a box thinking of putting one on does anyone have one for sale


pick up a 13" bumper kit


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

84euroclipbrougham said:


>


Still Got These?? How Much Shipped?? 92240


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

805Alfy said:


> What booty kit is best for a box thinking of putting one on does anyone have one for sale


ALL THE SAME


----------



## LowriderStyle7o2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Any boxes for sale?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

LowriderStyle7o2 said:


> Any boxes for sale?


One of the homies here in fort worth got one with all the goodies hit him up 8175328013 Aurelio, tell him Primo told you about it


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

y:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

LowriderStyle7o2 said:


> Any boxes for sale?


:dunno:ttt


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone looking for a e&g grille get at me got one forsale
Chrome and center bars are charcoal grey forsale or trade for big body caddy grille.pm me your number and I will text pics.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:thumbsup:Ttt


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


>


looks all original  awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Real nice


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

them drops are nice!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

NICE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


>


Thats clean


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)

84 landau.


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)

Work by SIC


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


Both nice. Done by different people?


----------



## Dibeezy (Dec 14, 2013)

You can't roll the back quater window down on those verts and thats super gay to me. They'd be tight if you could.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah they do


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

plague said:


> Yeah they do


I dont think he saw the power window switch


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

none of my chrome strips are on atm,need to get them polished.

also my back window is off until then.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261346310132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_907wt_900 

I ordered a set of these 2 days ago. I was worried they werent going to fit right ( like most aftermarket stuff does). They came in yesterday and they fit perfect. They are plastic and they are alot easiler to install then the factory ones. They are flexable and will not crack.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 1035689


Fresh:thumbsup:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


Does anyone knows how does these conversions?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

bmack said:


> Does anyone knows how does these conversions?


If you're asking who does it. TJ from Royals/TKO customs in Vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 1035689



NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

4DA702 said:


> If you're asking who does it. TJ from Royals/TKO customs in Vegas :thumbsup:


Do you were I could get a phone number?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

bmack said:


> Do you were I could get a phone number?


I don't, sorry homie. I do believe he has a layitlow account, I cant remember his screen name. He posted a while back. You could PM troublesome for more info


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

maguilera63 said:


>


What car did they get the top from?


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

DRUID said:


> What car did they get the top from?


They are custom made


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

Getting close


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a complete euro front end and a set of euro tail lights for sale well ship you pay shipping charges


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Damn looking good homie


----------



## Dibeezy (Dec 14, 2013)

Capwood! Killin em.


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

looking nice!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 1035689


sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

kbron82 said:


>


Oh wow this is way hot, those colors


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

just a lil sneak pick still got a lot of work to do


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

kbron82 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

kbron82 said:


>


Cant wait to see this one done, Feelin those 90's seat belts too. Looking damn good homie.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Cant wait to see this one done, Feelin those 90's seat belts too. Looking damn good homie.


Thanx


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What up homies? I'm on my phone and don't know how to post up links yet but check this out. Thanks!

Facebook. Com/1980 - 1987 Chevrolet Caprice Landau Classic


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

kbron82 said:


>


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WestsideRider said:


> What up homies? I'm on my phone and don't know how to post up links yet but check this out. Thanks!
> 
> Facebook. Com/1980 - 1987 Chevrolet Caprice Landau Classic


Your posting preveliges have been block as of now


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WHERE CAN I GET BODY MOUNTS


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

kbron82 said:


>





kbron82 said:


> just a lil sneak pick still got a lot of work to do


looking good , back to the drawing broad for me :thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> looking good , back to the drawing broad for me :thumbsup:


Thanx ur car looking real good 2


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

socalmellow said:


> picked up these and other parts,
> 
> and the strip to extend the top to fit.


Do i need the ruber to go whit these orcan i jus use the alum. Piece?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any stock clean box's for sale in SoCal or Az


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

genuinechevy said:


> Do i need the ruber to go whit these orcan i jus use the alum. Piece?


You dont need the rubber piece.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

kbron82 said:


>


damn how did i miss this. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

CustomMachines said:


> damn how did i miss this. Nice! :thumbsup:


Thanx


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

maguilera63 said:


>


Cleen


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Whats up fellas I came up on an NOS set of GM euro caprice headlights still in the OG boxes putting them up for sale $250 shipped UPS ground hit me up if you want them 602-312-8877 this is a good deal considering aftermarket lights cost $200 for the pair pay pal ready


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Whats up fellas I came up on an NOS set of GM euro caprice headlights still in the OG boxes putting them up for sale $250 shipped UPS ground hit me up if you want them 602-312-8877 this is a good deal considering aftermarket lights cost $200 for the pair pay pal ready



T T T FOR GOOD DEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

kbron82 said:


>


looks good :thumbsup: pinch danny was so close and he got rid of it


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

Fellas i have a question. Im looking to buy some front coils for my 84 and dont know which to get. Not gonna be doing any major hopping, just playing around the streets. Car had the 350 engine in it. Ive been told to get 4 tons, is this right

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

morpheus said:


> Fellas i have a question. Im looking to buy some front coils for my 84 and dont know which to get. Not gonna be doing any major hopping, just playing around the streets. Car had the 350 engine in it. Ive been told to get 4 tons, is this right
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Any frame work on the car??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

kbron82 said:


>


My new favorite a plus


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

kbron82 said:


>


Lookin Good Homie. :thumbsup: I'll see u around '


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

Up on3 said:


> Any frame work on the car??


Yes, stress points and arches

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

morpheus said:


> Yes, stress points and arches
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


4 tons would work but you're probably going to cut some coils off might as well put some 3.5 up front so the front won't be as stiff. That's just my opinion though


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

kbron82 said:


>


Damn looking super clean. Sick box right here.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

My old caprice i wish i never got rid of it


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Whats up fellas I came up on an NOS set of GM euro caprice headlights still in the OG boxes putting them up for sale $250 shipped UPS ground hit me up if you want them 602-312-8877 this is a good deal considering aftermarket lights cost $200 for the pair pay pal ready


Ive still got these lights for sale hit me up for pics still in the boxes 602-312-8877 pay pal ready $250 shipped UPS ground


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

Does any one know were i can get the plastic strip thats on the front and back bumper lmk


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

califas said:


> Does any one know were i can get the plastic strip thats on the front and back bumper lmk


You can buy 80-85 re-pop bumper strips (has white strip) at classc industries. The 86-90 (all black) are currently not being reproduced and hard to find in nice shape and even harder to find NOS strips. Good luck.


http://www.classicindustries.com/1985/impala/parts/b1339.html


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> You can buy 80-85 re-pop bumper strips (has white strip) at classc industries. The 86-90 (all black) are currently not being reproduced and hard to find in nice shape and even harder to find NOS strips. Good luck.
> 
> 
> http://www.classicindustries.com/1985/impala/parts/b1339.html


Thanks homie


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a 81 caprice it has a full vinyl top does anyone know where to get the clips that hold the vinyl top trim on??


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

clips from 4 door are the same


guero vaquero said:


> I have a 81 caprice it has a full vinyl top does anyone know where to get the clips that hold the vinyl top trim on??


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Pm sent i hope that helps


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Fuck yeah^^^


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


 sik


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Dose any one know where I can get some seat belts


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

What color and front or back or both


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Car Buff said:


> What color and front or back or both


All the way around tan color


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Got some chrome linkage for a box Chevy used but in good shape !message me if interested


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

HeartBraker791977 said:


> Dose any one know where I can get some seat belts




If you have all the hardware upholstery shops will make them for you, my did.


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

68way said:


> If you have all the hardware upholstery shops will make them for you, my did.


I don't have any hardware nothing at all


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

HeartBraker79 said:


> I don't have any hardware nothing at all


I got some grey from a 4dr


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Clean complete 80-85 caprice landau trim complete whit clips. Also 86_^ left side and top ONLY landau trim whit clips PM offers or trades looking for good dayton ko's LMK


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

what size are the bumper bolts (carrige bolts)that go on the front and back bumper? anyone. 

im changing my bumpers and dont know what size to get


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

my hoopty.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


4DA702 said:


> my hoopty.
> View attachment 1162394


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> my hoopty.
> View attachment 1162394


Nice ride homie


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

maguilera63 said:


>


This my friend is a sexy hoe.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


>





4DA702 said:


> my hoopty.
> View attachment 1162394


:thumbsup:


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>


Very nice homie


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Here's my 1980 Landau. Picked her up a month ago from a fellow LIL member. 

Chaddubbs helped me get her roadworthy; next up is a 2 pumps lay-n-play Black Magic set up


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## nuyorican (Sep 22, 2013)

damn thats clean


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


thanks spanks :thumbsup:


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

Fs 2door caprice back window moulding hit me up if interested located in Riverside ca...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

67 Caprice


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> 67 Caprice
> View attachment 1181970


beautiful :nicoderm:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any one know where I could get a 2 door door panels?


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

just picked this one up last night for a G


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

will a 4dr headliner fit in my 2dr or would have to cut it down?


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

verde said:


> will a 4dr headliner fit in my 2dr or would have to cut it down?


It fits just fine


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

genuinechevy said:


> Clean complete 80-85 caprice landau trim complete whit clips. Also 86_^ left side and top ONLY landau trim whit clips PM offers or trades looking for good dayton ko's LMK


SOLDSOLDSOLDSOLDSOLDSOLDSOLDSOLDSOLD


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

Do they repop parts fot these caprices this is my first one and dont know much bout them


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Check ebay


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

verde said:


> Do they repop parts fot these caprices this is my first one and dont know much bout them[/QUOTE
> 
> the only thing you will find new are , headlights , grill, headlight vessels , corner lights , turn signal lights that go on the front bumper , and the back corner reflectors
> that go on the side of the back panel, trunk weather stripe , and door and channel weather stripes , that pretty much what u can find all day long .


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Any one know who makes or where to get a new body mount kit? I checked ebay an found nothing for the 80's. I checked with Energy suspension and they don't have any available for the 80's either.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

48bomb said:


> Any one know who makes or where to get a new body mount kit? I checked ebay an found nothing for the 80's. I checked with Energy suspension and they don't have any available for the 80's either.


 napa is where I got mine.. $60 or so for al of them


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

I checked at napa today and no luck, I'll have to check with the other one in my area maybe the dude just didn't want to look in it.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

48bomb said:


> Any one know who makes or where to get a new body mount kit? I checked ebay an found nothing for the 80's. I checked with Energy suspension and they don't have any available for the 80's either.


I got mine from O'Reilly's. Think i paid $50-70 for the set.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

I'll have to try O Reilly's tomorrow


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Cool pic. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine art for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

Does and anyone know if a 4dr rear window fit on a 2dr?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

verde said:


> Does and anyone know if a 4dr rear window fit on a 2dr?


Nope !


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Just pick these up a pair N.O.S rear bezels






thanks to a member here on lil ,


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


thats badd ass


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup: love that street pic


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Dose anyone know were u can get the clips for the rear inside window molding


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>



anymore pictures of this brown one???


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

Anyone know how to put the cadi moldings on a 2 door caprice? PM me thanks


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

^^3m double sided tape^^


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

genuinechevy said:


> ^^3m double sided tape^^


Dont know how well that will hold up when hopping, but thanks


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

91capriceclassic said:


> Dont know how well that will hold up when hopping, but thanks


I got a set I'm selling if your looking for some ? And you would still have e to use cadilac clips


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

454SSallday said:


> I got a set I'm selling if your looking for some ? And you would still have e to use cadilac clips


Thanks I have some already, do you know if they sell the clips in town? (Tucson) thanks


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

DO NOT USE Double sided tape. Use the caddi clips for them. Im in Phoenix, I can come to Tucson to put them on your car. I have clips if you need them.:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I did put on caddi panels on 3 caprices. Here is a picture on mine.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


> View attachment 1218914
> I did put on caddi panels on 3 caprices. Here is a picture on mine.




:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

More
pictures.......


kbron82 said:


>


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

interior getting done n top getting painted..all post pick ones I get it back


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

kbron82 said:


>


*Wow!*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

kbron82 said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

looking to buy a two door box caprice, shipping is no big deal, my apologies to post on this forum ,


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

91capriceclassic said:


> Thanks I have some already, do you know if they sell the clips in town? (Tucson) thanks


hit up mr lacc he's your best bet


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Getting paint, leafing and striping on her next month.......


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's gonna be bad ass...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Curren$y's uses his 2 door box Chevy in this Video*


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1232442
> Getting paint, leafing and striping on her next month.......


Nice


----------



## 78 lincoln (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anybody have the spears that go on the header panel of a landau caprice?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

spook said:


> looking to buy a two door box caprice, shipping is no big deal, my apologies to post on this forum ,


Whats your budget?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

4DA702 said:


> Whats your budget?


Don't do it Juice......


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Inked1 said:


>


Bad ass.


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone got some super clean or new tail lights for 87-90


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

kbron82 said:


> Anyone got some super clean or new tail lights for 87-90



x2


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

kbron82 said:


> Anyone got some super clean or new tail lights for 87-90


have mike smoke them real light they would like nice i did mine and they look good .


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

2 door caprice trim off a 84. the 3 wheel well pieces not included unless you need them i only have 3. includes all window trim front and back . quarter window and roof rail. missing passenger side rocker panel piece . 100$ shipping included paypal. [email protected]


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

or send email only on here on sundays so cant reply . make offer located in riverside CA


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


I need to find me another box


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 2DrBoxOn8s (Jun 13, 2014)

I got a 85 2dr box and I need to find the molding that go across the top of the car and cone down and oh to the front of the car can somebody help me


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

2DrBoxOn8s said:


> I got a 85 2dr box and I need to find the molding that go across the top of the car and cone down and oh to the front of the car can somebody help me


I have what you need. Give me a call michael 602-423-0119


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Selling my 86 2 door $5500 with a full frame and lots of goodies $4000 without the frame located on Phoenix AZ 602-312-8877


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Some pics


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Working on my top


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes it does


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

kbron82 said:


> Working on my top



:run:hno::wow:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1232442
> Getting paint, leafing and striping on her next month.......



any progress on this car ??


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

verde said:


> any progress on this car ??


Not at the moment homie, Been busy as hell with work and trying to buy a new house.


----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

Car Buff said:


> Yes it does


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Any one have a interior rear window molding or can help me track one thanks


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

HeartBraker79 said:


> Any one have a interior rear window molding or can help me track one thanks


For what year?


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> For what year?


It's an 85 2 door


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

HeartBraker79 said:


> It's an 85 2 door


The one that goes around the back glass? If the 4 door one fits I got it, but I dont know if it will work but I tjink theres on e at the junk yard by my house I can check


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> The one that goes around the back glass? If the 4 door one fits I got it, but I dont know if it will work but I tjink theres on e at the junk yard by my house I can check


 Yea that one Not sure if a 4 door one will fit can any one help out do they know if a 4 door one will fit a 2 door


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> I need to find me another box


For Sale


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

i got my project ....... puppet


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> I need to find me another box


 i still have my project puppett


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

raiderndadesert said:


> i still have my project puppett


Pm sent


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Interior getting done


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

kbron82 said:


> Interior getting done


 what seats did u used Compita


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

THE said:


> what seats did u used Compita


Honda accord


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

kbron82 said:


> Interior getting done


THAT'S DOPE !!!!!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone need this forsale or trade ????
Looking for a nice set of 2 bar straight knockoffs recessed for chips or caddy moldings ?


----------



## Maldito 93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice color on the interior homie. I'm trying to do mine in a lavender/purple color but can't find any colors like that down here. Any info on where to get it from


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

mr1987 said:


> Anyone need this forsale or trade ????
> Looking for a nice set of 2 bar straight knockoffs recessed for chips or caddy moldings ?


how much shipped?


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

moorevisual said:


> how much shipped?


Zip code?


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Maldito 93 said:


> Nice color on the interior homie. I'm trying to do mine in a lavender/purple color but can't find any colors like that down here. Any info on where to get it from


Let me get the info from my boy where he gets his stuff here in San Diego


----------



## Maldito 93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Cool I don't mind special ordering


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

^^^CLEAN^^^


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking for Landau trim spears that go the the header panels. 80-85 years.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> I need to find me another box


Bad ass Box!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

maguilera63 said:


> Looking for Landau trim spears that go the the header panels. 80-85 years.


I got a passenger side only boss


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

[/URL]


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

JUST ME said:


> Bad ass Box!


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> [/URL]


price


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> I got a passenger side only boss


Whats the price on the one you have?? I will be in Riverside,Ca this weekend. Give me a call Michael 602-423-0119. Would you sell the 86-87 spears?


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

PAT-RICK said:


> price


Not for sale sorry


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

maguilera63 said:


> Whats the price on the one you have?? I will be in Riverside,Ca this weekend. Give me a call Michael 602-423-0119. Would you sell the 86-87 spears?


Pmed


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Bump


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I know this is 2 door topic but I couldn't find a topic where they got 4 doors on the bumper. I have an LS brougham with the quarter top anybody got pics of hose cars on the switch hittin bumper or just fixed up LS broughams?


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

Se Mira bien carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

kbron82 said:


> Interior getting done


 Se Mira bien carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


>


Willy still puttin it down I see. That shit really got 28 batteries?


----------



## BEN VEASLEY (Oct 31, 2007)

one luv in the house


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

kbron82 said:


>


That turned out nice:thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Drew513Ryder said:


> That turned out nice:thumbsup:


Thanx


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

kbron82 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

Need help... can someone tell me how to remove the quarter window trim


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

BUBBA-D said:


> Need help... can someone tell me how to remove the quarter window trim


u need to remove the qrt window first after that clean the silicon thats left and then there are 4 screws remove those and take off the trim .


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

kbron82 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

kbron82 said:


>


I'm loving this one, just clean love that color


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


CLEAN!


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

I need some 86 landau trim anyone?? wheel well trim too.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Thanx for the pic


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

brn2ridelo said:


>


now that's what a box suppose to look like


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kbron82 said:


>



Eyy dogg ur two door is not cleaner than this two door!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

kbron82 said:


>


Haha wat up dogg. .. ^^^ this was a sick ass day

Shyt we had like twenty riders that day..


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I'm looking for a set of Rear Bumper Lower Quarter Panel fillers for a 1984 Caprice, And YES, its a 2 door  Mine feel like they are drying out and a little to brittle for me to want to paint them. PM me IF you got a nice set with a price.

Thanks 
**Paul*


----------



## Fragoso87 (Sep 14, 2013)

my 80


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I found a place in Hollywood Florida that makes the parts out of ASB Plastic with no extra charge for shipping. Price for Lower Rear Bumper Fillers for 84 Caprice $48.95 out the door. There phone # 754-214-7750


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/post-your-rides/1358594d1407346963-2dr-caprices-image.jpg


aphustle said:


> Eyy dogg ur two door is not cleaner than this two door!!


thats one way of getting rid of the extra 2doors


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

uniques66 said:


> I found a place in Hollywood Florida that makes the parts out of ASB Plastic with no extra charge for shipping. Price for Lower Rear Bumper Fillers for 84 Caprice $48.95 out the door. There phone # 754-214-7750


The Company is
VP Express Parts
920 South 24 Ave
Hollywood FL. 3020

Order parts on Apr 6th & Arrived on Apr 9th. ( From Florida to California ) These parts fit without a issue and each part had only one little imperfection. All it needed was a dab of Kombi Putty and about 1 min of sanding with 400 wet and they are ready for sealer & paint. Fuck YES I am being a Cheerleader right now! These Cats came through and my bill was less then the phone quote. Quote was $48.99 shipped - invoice with parts shows $43.99 charged to my card. And they have All Kinds of Filler Panels for different cars. Interior & Exterior.


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

What does everyone think of this hood?? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## Dibeezy (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't do it man! Box Chevy's have no business having cowl hoods or ground effects. Jmo


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

maguilera63 said:


> View attachment 1367538
> What does everyone think of this hood?? Thinking about getting one.[/QUOTE


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

maguilera63 said:


> View attachment 1367538
> What does everyone think of this hood?? Thinking about getting one.


Not a good look for a Lowrider.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Slowly getting there.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> maguilera63 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1367538
> ...


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone need this ??? $175 shipped


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:nice ride


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

maguilera63 said:


>


This at a shop in Phoenix? Did bugs strip it?


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>


Cleeeeeean


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

73loukat said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:nice ride


Thanx


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

454SSallday said:


> This at a shop in Phoenix? Did bugs strip it?


Yes. its from Phoenix and Yes, Bugs stripped it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

tight caprice!!!!! bugs is the man !!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

maguilera63 said:


>



JUICEBOXX VERSION 1.0 TO THE LEFT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF THIS HOOD? IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF THIS HOOD? IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE


Ive seen your ride bro , and I know u wouldnt do that! Lmao at that


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> Ive seen your ride bro , and I know u wouldnt do that! Lmao at that


I have 2 caprices. I was thinking about putting it on my black one, Not the silver one. It was just a thought but decided not too.:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

mr1987 said:


> Ive seen your ride bro , and I know u wouldnt do that! Lmao at that


LMAO JUST HAVING A LIL FUN


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone have any info on putting a 90 lac dash in a caprice


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> LMAO JUST HAVING A LIL FUN


Thats whats up brother !


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1369202
> View attachment 1369210
> Slowly getting there.



badass cant wait to see it finished


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


>



nice love the colors used


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BUBBA-D said:


> Anyone have any info on putting a 90 lac dash in a caprice


What kind of info?? its more ways than one to do it


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

is there another frame that will fit the 2 dr caprice or does it have to be a 2 dr box frame? i wanna wrap my frame but i wanna still drive my car while im doing it and it ain easy to find a 2 dr box donor car if some could help me out id appreciate it


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

verde said:


> is there another frame that will fit the 2 dr caprice or does it have to be a 2 dr box frame? i wanna wrap my frame but i wanna still drive my car while im doing it and it ain easy to find a 2 dr box donor car if some could help me out id appreciate it



4dr frame will work also. you should have no problem finding one of those.


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

verde said:


> is there another frame that will fit the 2 dr caprice or does it have to be a 2 dr box frame? i wanna wrap my frame but i wanna still drive my car while im doing it and it ain easy to find a 2 dr box donor car if some could help me out id appreciate it



all 4 door 80s caddys 90s caddys& caprice are all b bodys so there on the same frame


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF THIS HOOD? IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE


You at least need a 42 or a sliding rag top to make it look good


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 1384153
> View attachment 1384161
> View attachment 1384169


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

JUST ME said:


>


I can dig it


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

anybody have pictures of caprice with hood mirror kit installed


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Have a set of 87 Caprice Landau spears for sale. $200 shipped. Michael 602-423-0119. Please give me a call instead of private message. Hard to get.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

genuinechevy said:


> all 4 door 80s caddys 90s caddys& caprice are all b bodys so there on the same frame


This is not true.. Caddy frames are different


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

genuinechevy said:


> all 4 door 80s caddys 90s caddys& caprice are all b bodys so there on the same frame


caddys are longer in the center


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## westsyde (Jul 22, 2011)

genuinechevy said:


> all 4 door 80s caddys 90s caddys& caprice are all b bodys so there on the same frame


Caddy aren't the same. You need early 80's full size Pontiac, or olds 98's there is more I had the list just don't buy a caddy frame it wasn't on the list I got


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/4649545560.html


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/4649545560.html


That's nice with a good price too.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Nice caprice USO


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

Still working on mines but found out that I need a door for the driver side....any caprice doors for sale?


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 1411281


Lovin this caprice.


----------



## redboy104 (Nov 17, 2012)

yea that is a sick ass caprice, i see yours is lookin nice also homie


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

Fellas trying to order some new hoses for my caprice, can anyone tell the hose measurements that im gonna need to order?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## boxman84 (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone got caddy door trim for sale want to put on my 2 Dr


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

seeing all these clean caprices makes me want to get into another one, yup thats it, im on the lookout for one.


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

^^^ this blue one is sick.86 header whit the euros is were its at


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

TTT for them clean boxes and for page "5.20"uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*pg. 5.20 uffin:*


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

to put dual exhaust on a 85 caprice do i need to modify anything?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

can you put euro lights on a 86 caprice front end?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

spook said:


> can you put euro lights on a 86 caprice front end?


you're gonna need a 87-90 header panel ese..best way to do it


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thanks, 


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> you're gonna need a 87-90 header panel ese..best way to do it


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

spook said:


> can you put euro lights on a 86 caprice front end?


yea you can with a little work. looks good.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

spook said:


> can you put euro lights on a 86 caprice front end?


here is a 86 header with 90 lights.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

You can Do it but it's a pain. Easier to do it like TCS said:thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

yea ill go the easier way,,, just picked up a 85 caprice. pics coming soon,


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

86 whit euros are the shiet looks cleaner it does take some work tho


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think it looks better with the 86 panel with the caprice badge and euro lights.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

All my caprice's have the 87 front end. but I have a 86 header that I was going to mess with to put the euro lights in. Really the only difference is the header emblem instead of the header ornament and the side markers are all orange. I know the headlight bezels look the same but are different in the back. I think it looks good because when it is done right, it looks factory and is different.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

FOR SALE $7500 POST MORE IN THE CLASIFIED SECTION


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

damn i miss my landau i like these damn cars in considering getting rid of my caddy convert so i can build another they have a spell on me


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone have installation instructions or wants to install a caddy dash in my box. I member the guy Coast from Chicago had step by step. But I'm locked out my old account (finestcarclub)


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

raiderndadesert said:


> Anyone have installation instructions or wants to install a caddy dash in my box. I member the guy Coast from Chicago had step by step. But I'm locked out my old account (finestcarclub)


Most of the wires match from the caddy to caprice..a few colors are different..90 dash bolts right in

here's that thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/165643-91-brougham-dash-into.html


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

spook said:


> to put dual exhaust on a 85 caprice do i need to modify anything?


You need to modify your transmission crossmember. Original has one hump for single exhaust.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ok thanks.


henry36 said:


> You need to modify your transmission crossmember. Original has one hump for single exhaust.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*
Michael, did Will sell that one?*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

is there anyone that can make me one? ill pay,, or more detailed pics and what kind of crossmembers.thanks


henry36 said:


> You need to modify your transmission crossmember. Original has one hump for single exhaust.


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)

TOGETHER CC


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

anyone know where i could find some quarter windows for a decent price? its hard to find 2door caprices in salvage yards around my way.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

parker said:


> anyone know where i could find some quarter windows for a decent price? its hard to find 2door caprices in salvage yards around my way.


There's 2 in the yard by my house !


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> Michael, did Will sell that one?*


Yes, he sold it. New owner took it to a show Friday night in downtown Phoenix. He bought another 2 door caprice. it is real nice.


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

ICED BOXX said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF THIS HOOD? IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE


:roflmao:


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

mr1987 said:


> Anyone need this forsale or trade ????
> Looking for a nice set of 2 bar straight knockoffs recessed for chips or caddy moldings ?


i wil trade you a nice tv radio


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

86 Landau project. gonna have to put in work on this one.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

70ways said:


> i wil trade you a nice tv radio


Pics


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

gotta start somewhere ,good luck


parker said:


> View attachment 1432602
> 
> 
> 86 Landau project. gonna have to put in work on this one.


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

spook said:


> gotta start somewhere ,good luck


thanks bro. this build already has neen more a like a resurrection


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

has anybody eliminated the smog pump, theres a pulley that goes on for the belt, what else do i need to do?

where do i get the pulley, ebay,, summit, jegs? part number.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

parker said:


> thanks bro. this build already has neen more a like a resurrection
> View attachment 1435146


*I got parts if you need to fix that bro*


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *I got parts if you need to fix that bro*










overall damage wasnt so bad. iam definitely going to need some shit tho. thanks for the heads up. ill let u kno once i sell my 68 and free up some cash.


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://[URL=http://s987.photobucket.com/user/latusa36/media/My%201980%20caprice%20build/IMG_20141006_135218_134_zps70292d2b.jpg.html][/URL]my 80 caprice daily driver project.


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

My 1st time painting. Built a homemade paint booth. Damn monsoons wont quit this year! Now I'm trying to finish before the cold and snow come.






This was 3 yrs ago.


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

henry36 said:


> http://[URL=http://s987.photobucket.com/user/latusa36/media/My%201980%20caprice%20build/IMG_20141006_135218_134_zps70292d2b.jpg.html][/URL]my 80 caprice daily driver project.


nice


----------



## parker (Oct 4, 2014)

i decided to sell my 68 caprice custom. i'd like to keep it but i have enough work to do on the 86 and dont have the time or money for 2 projects right now. any ideas on what would be a reasonable price to ask for it would be?

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/cto/4710418804.html


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

http:// http:// 
Painted my doors and trunk today. 1 step closer. sorry bout the pics. I don't have a camera, only my phone.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone know if the headliner off a 4dr 80s box will work for a 2 dr 80s box?


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Anyone know if the headliner off a 4dr 80s box will work for a 2 dr 80s box?[/QOTE] the four doors are thinner and i think longer


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

pitboss said:


> 84CAPRICELANDAU said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if the headliner off a 4dr 80s box will work for a 2 dr 80s box?[/QOTE] the four doors are thinner and i think longer
> ...


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> pitboss said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking they were longer.
> ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Anyone know if the headliner off a 4dr 80s box will work for a 2 dr 80s box?


I used a 4 door headliner when building a coupe...worked for me


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

My hoopty.


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

4DA702 said:


> View attachment 1442769
> 
> 
> My hoopty.


Best looking hoopty i ever seen!!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> pitboss said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking they were longer.
> ...


----------



## catdaddy (Jan 25, 2004)

666 THE BEAST STREET STYLE KC


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


badass caprice


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

http:// http:// http:// http:// http:// 
For those that are missing quarter window trim. I cut up some 4dr caprice rear door frames and made my own. All I need to do is bondo, paint, and add the stainless trim and it's good to go.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

soriano said:


> badass caprice


Fucken nice....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

one more time


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Just a little some some


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>



REALLY NICE!!! Great patterns!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 1459914
> 
> 
> Just a little some some


BEST CAPRICE BEING BUILT QUILTY BUILD MUCH PROPS !!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


clean! uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Anybody use the classic industries door seals? Trying to figure out which seal is left or right....


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Chris said:


> Anybody use the classic industries door seals? Trying to figure out which seal is left or right....


Anybody?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris said:


> Anybody?


yup....the top around the window frame has no tabs....tabs start were the window frame ends....it should follow the shape of the door their is holes for plastic tabs to be pressed into the door find the part of the seal that has no holes that's the top


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Yea both are like that except one has all white push clips and the other has all white except for 1 red push clip. The lower portion has a flat side and a beveled side need to know which side faces the body and what faces the door.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

spook said:


> has anybody eliminated the smog pump, theres a pulley that goes on for the belt, what else do i need to do?
> 
> where do i get the pulley, ebay,, summit, jegs? part number.


if its a v belt, just remove pump and belt. if its a serpentine belt, remove pump and buy a belt with non smog option


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 1459914
> 
> 
> Just a little some some


 :thumbsup:


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Chris said:


> Yea both are like that except one has all white push clips and the other has all white except for 1 red push clip. The lower portion has a flat side and a beveled side need to know which side faces the body and what faces the door.


I would assume that the side that leans outward faces the body so it presses against it and seals tighter. I gotta do the same but I haven't hung my doors yet.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

^^these two are nice and clean...


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Dose anyone know were to get the clips for the inside window trims


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HeartBraker79 said:


> Dose anyone know were to get the clips for the inside window trims


Inside window trim?


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> Inside window trim?


For the interior trim for the front and rear glass


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HeartBraker79 said:


> For the interior trim for the front and rear glass


local interior supply shop, salvage yard, 4dr is the same


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

maguilera63 said:


>


Interior shots?


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

whats up fellas, i got some 90 moldings that i wanna put on my car how did you guys do yours?
how do i put them on my car?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Any pics of car and moldings?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

singlegate said:


> whats up fellas, i got some 90 moldings that i wanna put on my car how did you guys do yours?
> how do i put them on my car?


You need 2-door caddi Fleetwood Rockers. They need to be cut to fit a caprice. I got a guy that makes them and they fit perfect. You need all the clips also.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> You need 2-door caddi Fleetwood Rockers. They need to be cut to fit a caprice. I got a guy that makes them and they fit perfect. You need all the clips also.


thanx for the info, 

i took all the clips off the caddi i still need to cut the moldings to fit my caprice. i seen some guys are running the moldings with caprice rockers. preference i guess?

my questions is how did you do your clips? do i epoxy them or self tap screws?


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> Any pics of car and moldings?


this is my caprice


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Nice haven't seen that one around town yet. What area of sac do u mainly cruise?


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

86 Limited said:


> Nice haven't seen that one around town yet. What area of sac do u mainly cruise?


sac/elk grove, i cruse William land park, always at the first sat cruses at willies on Broadway.
Im the v.p of FEARNONE so were ever everyone is at. which car is yours?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

singlegate said:


> thanx for the info,
> 
> i took all the clips off the caddi i still need to cut the moldings to fit my caprice. i seen some guys are running the moldings with caprice rockers. preference i guess?
> 
> ...


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> singlegate said:
> 
> 
> > thanx for the info,
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

singlegate said:


> sac/elk grove, i cruse William land park, always at the first sat cruses at willies on Broadway.
> Im the v.p of FEARNONE so were ever everyone is at. which car is yours?


I ain't shit now but a solo rider bro. Formally USO Miami but I've been out of the game for more than 5 years years now but I always peep game on who's keeping the game alive. Props to you and ur club.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I live in land park so iill keep my eyes open


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

i was down for a few years myself. i know how it is.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


>


clean caprice :thumbsup:


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


 looking good!!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Does anybody know how much a set of caddy side moldings goes for? Found a full set but don't wanna get ripped off. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

Anybody got more pics of the early 80s 2 doors done up without the euro front and tail lights?


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

ESClassic said:


> Anybody got more pics of the early 80s 2 doors done up without the euro front and tail lights?


Mine is a work in progress...


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

moorevisual said:


> Mine is a work in progress...


Nice homie. Are you gonna leave it like that?


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's mine I bought few weeks ago. Without the wheels


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

ESClassic said:


> Nice homie. Are you gonna leave it like that?


As far as the front and rear, yea I am going to keep in OG. While I do like to euro look, I just kind of like being different. 



ESClassic said:


> View attachment 1487650
> 
> View attachment 1487658
> 
> ...


Clean landau!


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Can someone identify what vehicle the third break light is from on this beautiful 2 door from Majestics?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

moorevisual said:


> Can someone identify what vehicle the third break light is from on this beautiful 2 door from Majestics?


Corvette


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Fixed the front bumper. What you guys think?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1494050
> Fixed the front bumper. What you guys think?



Nice work. Is it welded together or is it still a 3 pc?


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> Nice work. Is it welded together or is it still a 3 pc?


Its a one piece. All welded together.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1494050
> Fixed the front bumper. What you guys think?


Hard as fuckkk


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Its a one piece. All welded together.


:thumbsup: 

has anyone ever try modifying the hood emblem? It would be cool to use a Caddy hood emblem but replace the caddy crest with a caprice crest leaving the outter caddy wreath. maybe someone with photoshop skills can come up with one.:nicoderm:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> has anyone ever try modifying the hood emblem? It would be cool to use a Caddy hood emblem but replace the caddy crest with a caprice crest leaving the outter caddy wreath. maybe someone with photoshop skills can come up with one.:nicoderm:


I thought about doing that. Just never put it into play for the emblem but i did the embroidery in my seats like that.


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1494050
> Fixed the front bumper. What you guys think?


bet that was a lot of work. came out nice. looks stock.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1494050
> Fixed the front bumper. What you guys think?


Looks good big daddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


>


Really like the look of this one


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> I thought about doing that. Just never put it into play for the emblem but i did the embroidery in my seats like that.
> View attachment 1495537
> View attachment 1495545



nice touch......:thumbsup:

what script did you use on the door panels? ......."Landau D'Elegance"


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> nice touch......:thumbsup:
> 
> what script did you use on the door panels? ......."Landau D'Elegance"[/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

View attachment 1487650

View attachment 1487658

View attachment 1487666

Here's mine I bought few weeks ago. Without the wheels

clean whip homie,cant wait to see them 100 spokes on there tho:h5:


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

*86 caprice*

My 86 Landau


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

EC31 said:


> View attachment 1508962


That's a nice ride. How do you make the signal lights clear? Can you do it to the 80-85 lights?


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

Not sure on pre 86, but later have to take reflector out by splitting it apart. Something i saw on this forum in the past. Its ok , though some dont like it lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

thats pretty clean bro^^^


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

I need some quarter window trim. What can I do


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

What year caddy panels can I use in my box. Don't want 90s due to the seat belt mounting from the panel. What year caddy and make mounts the seat belt in same spot as the caprice


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

anyone have a rear window for a 2 door box they wanna sell????


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

verde said:


> anyone have a rear window for a 2 door box they wanna sell????


I got one..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

raiderndadesert said:


> What year caddy panels can I use in my box. Don't want 90s due to the seat belt mounting from the panel. What year caddy and make mounts the seat belt in same spot as the caprice


just a guess that 80-85 would be the same


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


>


This is one clean box. Nice classic look that will never look out dated or out of style.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1494050
> Fixed the front bumper. What you guys think?



damn looks good going to look a lot better when its done….. lots of work went into that mod respect homie for that!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

henry36 said:


> This is one clean box. Nice classic look that will never look out dated or out of style.


Thank you..


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

My 78 Areocoupe- 'Loreece'


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Anybody know what you have to do to put the caddy panels on a 4 door? Do you just tuck the bottom part of the moldings behind the chrome rocker panels and just use double back tape to hold up the upper portion of the moldings?


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

86 Limited said:


> Anybody know what you have to do to put the caddy panels on a 4 door? Do you just tuck the bottom part of the moldings behind the chrome rocker panels and just use double back tape to hold up the upper portion of the moldings?


U could do that but I would get the clips that hold the moldings !


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Off of your donor car


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

So ur saying gotta get the clips and drill em in to the body to hold the panels?


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

86 Limited said:


> So ur saying gotta get the clips and drill em in to the body to hold the panels?


Yep


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> Anybody know what you have to do to put the caddy panels on a 4 door? Do you just tuck the bottom part of the moldings behind the chrome rocker panels and just use double back tape to hold up the upper portion of the moldings?


You DONT want to use double sided tape. The moldings will go flying off when you hit 30 miles per hour. You did to use the caddi clips


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

86 Limited said:


> So ur saying gotta get the clips and drill em in to the body to hold the panels?


or just forget about it and sell them to me


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

moorevisual said:


> or just forget about it and sell them to me


Sounds like you're about to caddify your box. You still gonna keep the og grille and tail panels? Never seen one done with the 80-85 header and tail. Wonder how that would look.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

henry36 said:


> Sounds like you're about to caddify your box. You still gonna keep the og grille and tail panels? Never seen one done with the 80-85 header and tail. Wonder how that would look.


It might take a while but I would like to have the caddy panels and some nice leather seats. 

The euro lights are nice but just to be different I'm keeping the OG face and ass.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

for sale $7000


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

moorevisual said:


> or just forget about it and sell them to me


I would have to tax, took me forever to find this 10pc set that still flexes they in real good condition. Paid good money lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Dude on here that sells lac parts wants 1000for a 2 door box


----------



## BillyDKing (Oct 20, 2012)

couple of questions guys! Will the trunk lid off of a four door fit a 2 door? what about the hood? 
any one with an extra windshield, let me know ASAP!


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone know if caddy interior a pillar trim fits box?


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

2dr & 4dr trunks are the same. Hood also.


----------



## BillyDKing (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks bro! looking to acquire all the two door caprice parts i can!!! if not my 86 landau is up for sale for 1200 im in richmond va!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BillyDKing (Oct 20, 2012)

bumped into an interesting problem today at the junkyard. i need a dash for my caprice, ( my top right side is cracked into pieces after an accident that threw my buddies hands through it) but i noticed all the dashes and gauge clusters at the pull and pay have different gauge setups. my gas meter is on the right hand side even the four doors at the scrap year which are the same year had the gas meter on the left side of the cluster. any one know if they are interchangeable


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

got my second chance with an OG 87!!!!! Always regretted selling my blue one, just bought this off ebay!!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

my old 87 landau


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

TrueOGcadi said:


> got my second chance with an OG 87!!!!! Always regretted selling my blue one, just bought this off ebay!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1573690


Looks like a great car. Did you pay the11K?


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

TrueOGcadi said:


> got my second chance with an OG 87!!!!! Always regretted selling my blue one, just bought this off ebay!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1573690


That looks bad ass, love the color, trying to get back into a box regret getting rid of mine too


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking for a caprice if anyone knows one for sale


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

TrueOGcadi said:


> got my second chance with an OG 87!!!!! Always regretted selling my blue one, just bought this off ebay!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1573690


fucking nice , ill drive it just like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Domzilla (Feb 11, 2015)

*My 1972 Caprice*


----------



## Domzilla (Feb 11, 2015)

*My 76 Caprice Classic*


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone know the size speakers on the dash of a 1987 caprice? Also can four 6x9 speakers fit on the rear deck of the same car?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

maguilera63 said:


> Anyone know the size speakers on the dash of a 1987 caprice? Also can four 6x9 speakers fit on the rear deck of the same car?


I have 4X6's in the dash in mine. There's plenty of room for 4 6X9's in the rear deck on a coupe. 


TrueOGcadi said:


> got my second chance with an OG 87!!!!! Always regretted selling my blue one, just bought this off ebay!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1573690


Nice! Are you selling it?



http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/4908933946.html


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> Nice! Are you selling it?
> 
> 
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/4908933946.html


 damn that was quick lol


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

question for my box brothers - I'm running precuts all the way around, lay-n-play, 8's front/10's back, and to me it sits perfect laid out; I really like the way It looks all the way dumped. does anyone know how much I can extend the uppers without having to change the front springs? just from looking at it I am guessing 1/2" but that almost doesn't even seem worth the trouble. 

as it sits now I only have a little bit of negative camber when I lock the front all the way up, but I never drive like that; if I lock all the way up and give a light tap down, my camber is damn near factory.

I want to get the uppers molded and chromed, so obviously now's the time to extend them if I'm going to.

just wondering if anyone else is running something similar.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> I have 4X6's in the dash in mine. There's plenty of room for 4 6X9's in the rear deck on a coupe.
> 
> 
> Nice! Are you selling it?
> ...


yes sir it is for sale make me an offer or willing to trade


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

2 of my old boxes


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Should of kept em muppets we could be rolling soon


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

raiderndadesert said:


> Should of kept em muppets we could be rolling soon


My 72s gone so I'm on the hunt for another box or maybe another glasshouse


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bay Area (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> View attachment 1595369


 how much????


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

$1200 with one piece trim on the doors and shipped in the us


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Dr J - are those the ones that only work with Caddy rockers?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep only way ill do them


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

My 81 box for sale in dalton,georgia


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

For sale 86 caprice landau $9000 obo


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

oldskool 62 said:


> For sale 86 caprice landau $9000 obo
> View attachment 1596026
> View attachment 1596034


$4000 more than what I can afford


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


:h5:


----------



## A192726 (Mar 24, 2012)

*El Traficante TOGETHER CC*


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

Still working


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone from Tucson


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

84boxman said:


> Anyone from Tucson


im from Tucson.....


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

454SSallday said:


> im from Tucson.....


Pm me


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

BillyDKing said:


> bumped into an interesting problem today at the junkyard. i need a dash for my caprice, ( my top right side is cracked into pieces after an accident that threw my buddies hands through it) but i noticed all the dashes and gauge clusters at the pull and pay have different gauge setups. my gas meter is on the right hand side even the four doors at the scrap year which are the same year had the gas meter on the left side of the cluster. any one know if they are interchangeable


just reuse ur gauges


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

henry36 said:


> http:// http:// http:// http:// http://
> For those that are missing quarter window trim. I cut up some 4dr caprice rear door frames and made my own. All I need to do is bondo, paint, and add the stainless trim and it's good to go.


Same thing I did to mine


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

any aerocoupe pics?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

counterfit69 said:


> any aerocoupe pics?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/271032-fish-tank-fest.html


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

thx for posting it up! CM


----------



## HeartBraker79 (May 10, 2010)

Have a question I need the strip on the door panel the one we're you can pull to close the door will thee four door ones work also


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

HeartBraker79 said:


> Have a question I need the strip on the door panel the one we're you can pull to close the door will thee four door ones work also


should be the same


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

^^DOPE^^ any more pics of it?


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

SINGLEGATE what paint color is that?


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

moorevisual said:


> SINGLEGATE what paint color is that?


its the original light green for a 85 caprice.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


This one's a beauty. What a clean interior.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://[URL=http://s987.photobucket.com/user/latusa36/media/My%201980%20caprice%20build/20150510_175952_zps5flpkbp0.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/5023109583.html


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE=JUST ME



















:thumbsup:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


Clean as fuck.....Lovin this box.


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

^^^^^ cleanest box. Good people


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

raiderndadesert said:


> ^^^^^ cleanest box. Good people


Waiting to see pics of yours and ricks still


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Slowly moving along. Waiting on all the trim to come back from the chromer.


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1662609
> Slowly moving along. Waiting on all the trim to come back from the chromer.


Man!!Looking good player


----------



## Bay Area (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin::420:uffin:


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> Waiting to see pics of yours and ricks still


lol


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

Just bought an 85 coupe landau trim is missing drivers spear but in good shape wanna sell trim


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

genuinechevy said:


> more pics


Progress pictures to come switched interior fresh paint chrome and juice


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

genuinechevy said:


> my project after 3 years its out now had a 5.7 diesel now its a stock 5.0 caprice engine whit all the wiring harness inside and out.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

84boxman said:


> Just bought an 85 coupe landau trim is missing drivers spear but in good shape wanna sell trim


Nice car, I saw it for sale here in Phoenix. How much do you want for the trim??


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> Nice car, I saw it for sale here in Phoenix. How much do you want for the trim??


Wasn't that nice shit broke down couldn't do 70 and paint is real shity I new it was bad but it's real bad but I'd take a bill for it


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

84boxman said:


> Wasn't that nice shit broke down couldn't do 70 and paint is real shity I new it was bad but it's real bad but I'd take a bill for it


 Where you at? Pm me your number


----------



## 84boxman (Nov 19, 2011)

maguilera63 said:


> Where you at? Pm me your number


Pm sent


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Installing my trim thanks maguilera63


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

raiderndadesert said:


> Installing my trim thanks maguilera63
> View attachment 1688489
> View attachment 1688489


Looks Good!! Caddi trim kits for two door caprices custom made and ready to go. Adhesive included with the kits. Pay pal ready and ready to ship. Give me a call Michael 480-938-0780.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


> Looks Good!! Caddi trim kits for two door caprices custom made and ready to go. Adhesive included with the kits. Pay pal ready and ready to ship. Give me a call Michael 480-938-0780.


How much?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

moorevisual said:


> How much?


 sent you a PM..


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Getting closer....Front bumper still needs to be rechromed.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1699561
> Getting closer....Front bumper still needs to be rechromed.


RED LOOKS WET LIKE THE ADDITION TO THE WHEELS


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

This might be a dumb question but...... is it a waste of time to get a alignment on a car with juice? On my caprice,My front tires are starting to wear on the outsides , (More on the pass side and hardly none on driver side). I was just really worrying about the wheels going down the road straight. The uppers have a inch and half extension.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


> This might be a dumb question but...... is it a waste of time to get a alignment on a car with juice? On my caprice,My front tires are starting to wear on the outsides , (More on the pass side and hardly none on driver side). I was just really worrying about the wheels going down the road straight. The uppers have a inch and half extension.


Not a waste, but really only do a toe allignment. Have them do it at the height at which you usually drive most


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

You gonna wear them tires no matter what with that extention inch and a half if u riding alot lift it to get them as straight as possible if u riding far or lower it till straightest


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thats the tire eater....lol


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Where did you get that chrome lower valence?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

moorevisual said:


> Where did you get that chrome lower valence?


I make them. $200 shipped.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

maguilera63 said:


> Thats the tire eater....lol


Those look pretty straight normal wear


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ordering some adapters for my caprice for some Knock-offs. Anyone know the bolt pattern for a 1987 caprice?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone care to share about this 





















> **'82 2-DOOR CAPRICE**
> Last known it was a PISTACHO GREEN with 86 EURO CLIP... rumors around the CRENSHAW CRUISE AREA either him or someone from SICKSIDE CAR CLUB is trying to sell for parts, or did some other illegal business with the vehicle. The lowlife manipulating liar JORGE ARMANDO LEDEZMA (7/30/80) aka CONFUSE is still in POSSESSION of STOLEN VEHICLE which belongs to me (and yes I bought the car and it's legally registered to me) and has been trying to sell it on FB, Craigslist, OfferMe and other websites. BUENA PARK POLICE DEPARTMENT tried giving him a chance to return the vehicle to avoid getting ARRESTED and PROSECUTED, they even CONTACTED some of his FAMILY and FRIENDS and all stated "thats his problem not ours if he wants to go back to prison thats on him" now he is hiding my car somewhere in ORANGE COUNTY / LOS ANGELES COUNTY / INLAND EMPIRE AREA all legal documents have been signed and a WARRANT will be issued and INVESTIGATIONS has been placed on the CAPRICE (cause he's shady n has people that work in tow yards that do fake DMV lien sale paperwork) and also an insurance company who wrote out a policy for a stolen vehicle. With all his priors it doesn't look good for him. He has been seen driving a silver lowrider oldsmobile, silver n black expedition and primered honda civic (photos below) alone, with other club members and various females that he's messing around with. If anyone has information about the location of the vehicle, contact OFFICER P.CARNEY @ 714-562-3902 and refer to CASE 15-03533. This is not a joke if vehicle is not returnd charges ranging from stolen vehicle to embezzlement will not be dropped. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE TO THOSE WHO STEPPED UP...


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


> Ordering some adapters for my caprice for some Knock-offs. Anyone know the bolt pattern for a 1987 caprice?


Usually 2dr-5x4.5 4dr-5x5.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

henry36 said:


> Usually 2dr-5x4.5 4dr-5x5.


2 and 4 door caprices have different bolt patterns? I thought the were the same?


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

just found out 2 and 4 door caprices do have the same bolt pattern.


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1699561
> Getting closer....Front bumper still needs to be rechromed.


Damn..It's coming along, I remember a while back you starting the build thread. Looking good Bro..


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

moorevisual said:


>


Nice and clean !!!


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Does 79 door panels fit an 80s?


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Got them pillowtops put in.......finally......


----------



## raiderndadesert (Mar 16, 2011)

Does a 79 imapla panels fit an 80s caprice door on a 2 door.


----------



## BATEKAS714 (Jul 7, 2009)

If Anyone Has A Set Of Cadillac Fleetwood Panels aka Claddings For A 80-87 Caprice PM Please Thanks


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

maguilera63 said:


> just found out 2 and 4 door caprices do have the same bolt pattern.


Most later model 4drs that I've come across are ex cop cars. They have bigger rotors and rear ends. Just my experience. But I'm sure civilian models were built for the public. My parts car was a cop car. Had alot of heavy duty shit in it.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

henry36 said:


> Most later model 4drs that I've come across are ex cop cars. They have bigger rotors and rear ends. Just my experience. But I'm sure civilian models were built for the public. My parts car was a cop car. Had alot of heavy duty shit in it.


oh your right, The old cop cars have a different bolt pattern. I have never got parts off a old cop car.


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

I ain't into the big rims but anyone ever check out this box build? Clean ass ride. You can take this box cross country with no worries. 

https://youtu.be/K2pPul4HAfk


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

raiderndadesert said:


> Does a 79 imapla panels fit an 80s caprice door on a 2 door.


no


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

For sale

Got these for sale 

For Sale


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## johnnyg64 (Apr 23, 2013)

DKM ATX said:


> For sale
> 
> Got these for sale
> 
> For Sale


How much?


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

My 79


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> View attachment 1757177
> 
> My 79


Fish tank rear glass are the shit!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> View attachment 1757177
> 
> My 79


Bad ass......


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> View attachment 1757177
> 
> My 79


Clean ride. I always liked the fish tanks. Almost bought one 15 yrs ago. Has a boat tail rivi style to it just smaller and boxy.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> View attachment 1757177
> 
> My 79


Yep thats beautiful


----------



## 78GoochedCaprice (Jun 18, 2013)

From my parts searching for 2 door 80's caprice parts, the early 80's Oldsmobie Delta 88, Buick LeSabre and Pontiac Bonneville 2 doors have interchangeable panels with the caprice 2 doors. There could be a couple more GM cars that you can do this with but that's what I'm recalling off the top of my head.


----------



## 78GoochedCaprice (Jun 18, 2013)

raiderndadesert said:


> Does a 79 imapla panels fit an 80s caprice door on a 2 door.


From my parts searching for 2 door 80's caprice parts, the early 80's Oldsmobie Delta 88, Buick LeSabre and Pontiac Bonneville 2 doors have interchangeable panels with the caprice 2 doors. There could be a couple more GM cars that you can do this with but that's what I'm recalling off the top of my head.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

BATEKAS714 said:


> If Anyone Has A Set Of Cadillac Fleetwood Panels aka Claddings For A 80-87 Caprice PM Please Thanks


I have a full set for a 4 door. Let me know.


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

JUST ME said:


>


any more pics:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


> For sale
> 
> Got these for sale
> 
> For Sale


sold


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Glad to see people are starting to get back on layitlow...


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

My 79 Caprice Classic Sport Coupe.

Fresh start the day I bought it.









Getting the vinyl top off.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

nice^^


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

moorevisual said:


> nice^^


Thanks! I finally got around to getting pics up. LOL


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

Been working on the top of mine, got the glue off.









Got the trim off to clean out the 36 years of crap trapped under it and get it ready for the candy and flake.


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just picked up this 84, had it shipped from California to Massachusetts. Needs a lil work but it's a solid foundation. My buddy and I just replaced the original rear control arm cross member cuz it was torn to shreds...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

EternalLowLife93 said:


> Been working on the top of mine, got the glue off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use to get all that glue off I have a full vynal on my 75 caprice I want to remove


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

brn2ridelo said:


> What did you use to get all that glue off I have a full vynal on my 75 caprice I want to remove












Brush or roll on thick, then cover with garbage bag, wait 30 mins, then use a 3.5" fixed blade scraper. I got both at Home Depot.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


That's a cool 2tone on the top pic. Different. Impact strips carry the theme too.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

The homies 2dr 80% complete.


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

maguilera63 said:


>


Is that a caddy roof on this...?


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

ESE PUERTA said:


> Is that a caddy roof on this...?


Those that know, can read. Those who don't, well you know the rest.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ESE PUERTA said:


> Is that a caddy roof on this...?


Yes it is..


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

ESE PUERTA said:


> Is that a caddy roof on this...?


Who own this ride?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1775770


that top go hammmer


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Emanuel2364 said:


> Who own this ride?


 My boy Juice from Mesa, Az


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## cadcaprice8492 (May 5, 2007)

This is one of the sickest I have EVER seen!


----------



## cadcaprice8492 (May 5, 2007)

84 Caprice Landau, I just peeped your build topic. I must say you hooked that thing up proper!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> View attachment 1795746


Put tha wheels on it and pull it out


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

mr1987 said:


> Put tha wheels on it and pull it out


Been snowing here, Ill pull it out over the weekend if the weather is decent.


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

In need of 80-87 2dr caprice doors and quarter panel 
Call me or txt (909)641-3197 will pay shipping


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice Big fan of the Euro always wanted to do this Mod on a caprice congrats on being the first looks great


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Nashville


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> View attachment 1802722
> 
> Nashville


That was a good day...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

moorevisual said:


> That was a good day...


----------



## kingO (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone can help!! Looking for 1986-90 caprice bumper cushions/ strips. Front and rear.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MyKey (Feb 2, 2016)

How far are your a arms extended?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 78GoochedCaprice (Jun 18, 2013)

JUST ME said:


>


Cant get enough of these double door caprices. This white one with all the subtle touches is an extra classy looking ride. Please keep 'em coming justme and all the others!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:wow:.......:wow:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuck that's bad ass,a lot of goooooollllldddd


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>



Fuckin badass......Cant wait to see this one done.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

double post


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a 2 door landau running driving PROJECT car for 1,500 in Houston tx


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Took her out for a cruise


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Set of 4 $95 shipped


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

https://vimeo.com/168970089


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/168970089


NICE


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Pic from Sunday at her first car show.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


is this car from orlando


----------



## __P__ (Jun 17, 2016)

JUST ME said:


>


for fucks sake :wow: :boink:


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

8fifty said:


> is this car from orlando


Yes Individuals Orlando


----------



## DeL OeStE RoB (Jun 16, 2016)

84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Took her out for a cruise


if you dont mind me asking what red did you use on your car i wanna paint my harley red but having trouble finding a true red


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Sick ride


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

Just Me...Again said:


>


Can't wait to see this one done .. Bad ass ride


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)

Just Me...Again said:


>


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Anyone got a front power seat for a 85 caprice coupe? the split one.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

When a power window falls off track is it the little plastic guide that went bad?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Now that's clean!


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

This fucker is bad....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Do 13s fit in the front without spacers/adapters on a 86 caprice?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

What kind of top are they using on those convertible caprices?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

My 86. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

just picked this up. needs work but it is a start. bad picture he took them with his phone. I will take more this week end


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

looks pretty clean..gratz.


NIMSTER64 said:


> just picked this up. needs work but it is a start. bad picture he took them with his phone. I will take more this week end
> View attachment 1931074
> View attachment 1931082


----------



## Thatsplat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## 901twin (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a Corona Cream 77 Impala that I got last year and will post pix tomorrow


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## undercover1322 (Dec 28, 2010)

JUST ME said:


>



Is that cream one still for sale?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sold I Have it now


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> 1 i did on M.S.Paint


fooled me. I thought this shit was real


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

86caprice said:


> > Family First yet you removed the back seat so they can't come with you.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

CORE said:


> Fully working 90 caddy dash(everything works but the A/C), 90 seats, 90 rocker moldings, caddy'd out inner sails, updated wood trim, 90 caprice hood and trunk emblems,ect. :biggrin:


legit


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Frogg said:


> legit


WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THIS BOX?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


thats dope right there


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Got this set of rotors for a box Caprice if anyone is interested. Text me (818)859-6900 Rod


----------



## Mz_Morena (Jan 23, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

what kind of spindle is this?? this car has a nice lock up in front


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

View Raw Image">


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Aliso Village BH (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## newyork64 (Mar 8, 2017)

whats up guys i have a 81 impala just wondering could i fit the 86 euro caprice front on it direct bolt ?
heres how she is now


----------



## newyork64 (Mar 8, 2017)

pics won't load up


----------



## newyork64 (Mar 8, 2017)

*​ANYBODY ????????? HELP PLEASE*


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

newyork64 said:


> whats up guys i have a 81 impala just wondering could i fit the 86 euro caprice front on it direct bolt ?
> heres how she is now


Yes should bolt up. rear tail light panel will also fit.


----------



## newyork64 (Mar 8, 2017)

thats bro


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anyone know any junkyards in Los Angeles with caprices' or cadillacs? I have been looking for some spindles & calipers to use on my impala, but haven't been able to find any caprices' at the junkyards.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

DRUID said:


> Does anyone know any junkyards in Los Angeles with caprices' or cadillacs? I have been looking for some spindles & calipers to use on my impala, but haven't been able to find any caprices' at the junkyards.


cadillac connect should have some


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

newyork64 said:


> thats bro


By the way...you mentioned 86' clip, if you looking for the composite headlights (euro look) then you need to look at 87-90. Tail light (aka euro) panel can be pulled from 86-90.


----------



## newyork64 (Mar 8, 2017)

ok thank you yeah i want that look thanks


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Amyone know if the 80-85 bumper impact strips will fit 86-90 bumpers?


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a driver side coupe 1/4 window for sale text if interested 951 213 9554


----------



## newyork64 (Mar 8, 2017)

CHEVYMAN480 said:


>


what color is this bro ?


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Gold 42 Moonroof for sale in Atlanta 678-768-9044 Midwest.


moorevisual said:


>


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

Any 2 door caprices for sale text me 706-463-5563


----------



## Mrheavychevy (Jun 30, 2017)

Where are y'all getting the lower body trim from for the 2 doors? I have a 77 impala I'm working working on. Just lookin for a few accessories.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------

